# Mein Highlight heute



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Hat auch mit zwei Rädern zu tun, aber hat dickere Reifen 

Ich habe sie endlich dazu gebracht, dass sie wieder anspringt. Und es hört sich gut an  - wie habe ich das vermißt, den Sound meiner Dicken.
Die Demontage der Schwinge war ein Kinderspiel, so dass ich den Kettenschleifer wechseln konnte, bevor mir die Kette die Schwinge durchschlägt. 

Wovon ich rede? Na von meiner ZXR 

Hach, war das heute schön


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Mai 2010)

Fie..mir steht der Mund offen..du Mädel beeindruckst mich immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

Öhm,

danke sehr - sehr sehr rot werd!

Das mußte raus, weil ich es kaum selber fassen konnte, dass sie plötzlich  zuckte und Leben aus ihr klang! Was habe ich Stunden damit verbracht diesen f...ing Fehler zu suchen. Den ganzen Kabelbaum habe ich neu gemacht, um nach Bruchstellen zu suchen. 
Das alte Stück Eisen hat es verdient! Ich freu mich schon irre drauf, sie zu treiben! 
Hach - und dieser Geruch von Bezin und Motor. Ich liebe es!

Hattet ihr heute auch ein Highlight?


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Mai 2010)

ööhhmm^^ abgesehen davon, dass Samstag immer mein "Haushaltstag" ist.. Grillen, Bier und Feuer im Garten am Abend mit lieben Menschen...


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2010)

highlight :  2 reissalate gemacht , die tatsächlich auch noch gut schmecken (mir zumindest)- für die konfi meiner nichte morgen .... sonst : nix - scheiss wetter - ach doch , mein cube  bcr hat seine pike wieder - und sie funzt wieder !!! gute nacht


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Mai 2010)

morggäähhnnn, liebe auch-Mütter.. das heutige Highlight kennt ihr ja...von dem Kind gekochter Kaffee (schmeckt gut, über den Kaffeesatz kann ich hinweg sehen/is ja erst 5) und das Gedicht habe ich mir auch nun 3xangehört..und das am Tisch zum Frühstück Suppenteller standen fanden ich nu auch nich so schlimm...hehehealso, euch auch einen schönen Rest-Muttertag


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2010)

Mein Highlight:
1. Ausschlafen
2. gaaanz ausgedehntes, riesiges Frühstück
3. nichts tun und einfach nur im INet surfen

und jetzt kommt das Beste: Gleich gehts raus zum Biken 



... ich weiß, hört sich total unspektakulär und komplett langeweilig an. Hatte ich aber seit ner Woche nicht mehr! Jaja, die kleinen Dinge des Alltags...


----------



## Farna (9. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein Highlight:
> 1. Ausschlafen
> 2. gaaanz ausgedehntes, riesiges Frühstück
> 3. nichts tun und einfach nur im INet surfen
> ...



Ich find das hört sich überhaupt nicht langweilig an!!! So ähnlich sieht mein heutiger Tag auch aus und ich hab mich schon paar Tage drauf gefreut 

So, und jetzt gibts erstmal Frühstück


----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Highlight waren gestern 48km und 900hm. 
Es war so derbe anstrengend, man hatte keine Phasen drin, wo der Körper mal durchschnaufen konnte, nur treten, treten, treten, Berg hoch, ein klein bisschen runter, wieder hoch...
Aber ich habs geschafft, hab heute morgen keine Schmerzen und bin total stolz auf mich


----------



## ghostmoni (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte Samstag gleich mehrere Highlights  :
1. morgens über nen dicken Baum gefahren (die anderen sind gesprungen,  aber das probiere ich erst das nächste mal. War trotzdem stolz wie Oskar *g*) und meine ersten Anliegerkurven mitgenommen 
2. Lecker Kuchen essen beim Geburtstag meines Papas 
3. und dann ist abends auch noch mein Patenkind zur Welt gekommen!!! Ein  süßes Knautschgesicht


----------



## Ayuna (10. Mai 2010)

mein Highlight gestern war n schöner dicker Ast im Hinterrad der fast so dick wie mein unterarm ist...keine ahnung wie der da rein kam...

1. Schaltwerk hats total zerbröselt.
2. Schaltauge und Hinterbau verzogen.
3. Prellung am Steißbein und war froh das ich heute laufen durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2010)

Ayuna schrieb:


> mein Highlight gestern war n schöner dicker Ast im Hinterrad der fast so dick wie mein unterarm ist...keine ahnung wie der da rein kam...
> 
> 1. Schaltwerk hats total zerbröselt.
> 2. Schaltauge und Hinterbau verzogen.
> 3. Prellung am Steißbein und war froh das ich heute laufen durfte.




Autsch 

Gute Besserung! (Auch für dein Bike )


----------



## Ayuna (10. Mai 2010)

ja muss mal schauen also mit der rohrzange wird man das schaltauge und so sicher nichtmehr richten können, und der hinterbau hmm... habs mal zum händler gebracht, aber der sagte schon von vornerein das da wohl n neuer ran muss.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

..das wird dann teuer .... beileid ...


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2010)

...gestern 
nachdem am Mittwochabend der Wetterbericht für die Pfalz kein oder Kaum regen brachte, sind mein Schatzi und ich gestern morgen nach Rodalben gefahren, um die Tour 1 de MTB-Parks unter die Räder zu nehmen...
aber je näher Rodalben, umso dauerhafter und stärker der Regen. Also sind wir wir mit dem Auto noch ne Runde gefahren, sind ja inzwischen nur Schauer angesagt - Temperatur inzwischen zwischen 5 und 7 Grad
Schlußendlich haben wir dann unsre Trekkingschuhe angezogen und haben den Felsenpfad eben zu Fuß angegangen...und was mach ich, auf dem schönen Pfad, knick mit dem Fuß um und krach, das war ein Außenband....und das Ende eines Uäähh!!!Feiertages und eines verlängerten Wochenendes aufm Bike 
Erster Sonnenstrahl heut - bin getaped, kann belasten mit Krücken und radeln darf ich auch in ein paar Tagen - gibts halt wieder mehr Grundlageneinheiten, schadet auch nicht 
Grüße und besseres Wetter an alle Mausoline


----------



## Ayuna (15. Mai 2010)

ohje 

Gute Besserung wünsch ich dir.


----------



## swe68 (15. Mai 2010)

Bin ja gerade kaum mit dem Bike, sondern zu Fuß unterwegs....
.... mein Highlight am Donnerstag war der erste schmerzfreie Lauf seit längerem! 

Ich habe mal wieder eine Sehnenreizung im linken Fuß - doch ich weiss nun, was hilft:

So viel wie möglich barfuß laufen! In normalen Schuhen und in normalen Laufschuhen bekomme ich immer wieder Probleme. Barfußschuhe funktionieren und in Nike Free (5.0) kann ich schmerzfrei laufen 
Habe Di. einen Termin beim Orthopäden. Irgendwie brauche ich nämlich eine dauerhafte Lösung, mit der ich wieder auf Trails Bergläufe trainieren kann. Aktuell mache ich Höhenmeter im Fitness-Studio auf dem sogenannten Summit Trainer und das ist sehr langweilig....
Mausoline, gute Besserung! 
Ayuna, Deinem Rad wünsche ich das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (15. Mai 2010)

@mausoline : ah , den felswanderweg - der is zuuuu geil mit´m bike ... waren letzes jahr in elmstein urlaub machen und 1 tag rund unm rodalben biken - auch besagten weg - lohnt sich sicher , nochmal bei besserem wetter hinzufahren .... bei nässe ist`s auch wegen der vielen wurzeln nicht ohne ... ciao , k.


----------



## Mausoline (16. Mai 2010)

Danke  für die Genesungswünsche und allen anderen Verletzten wünsche ich baldige Besserung...
hab mich im Internet informiert - lass jetzt meine krücken weg und fang mit Propriozeptionstraining an...
@swe68
hast du denn vielleicht auch Rückenprobleme oder Dysbalancen, da kann ja so ne Sehnenreizung auch mal herkommen ???
aber noch nen Tipp für Entzündung - ich hab über Nacht nen Quarkwickel gemacht, zusätzlich kann man drunter ne verriebene Aspirin auf der Haut auftragen, außerdem hab ich Arnica-Globuli genommen.
@trek 6500
wir sind wegen des Wetters extra den Felsenweg gelaufen, um zu sehen wie fahrbar der ist , und wir werden den unter die Strollen nehmen sobald Gesundheit, Wetter, Zeit passen...außerdem gibts da ja noch so viele andere Wegle dort 
Grüße an alle


----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Mai 2010)

mein Highlight heute:

da krieg ich auf Facebook einen Add von einem sehr lieben Menschen, den ich seeeehrrr lange nichtmehr gesehen habe - war eine sehr schwierige Zeit damals..und nun muss ich festellen: er fährt MTB, und er fährt FR, und das in MEINEM REVIER....

Party, Party, Party...


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2010)

@ Mausoline
ich habe vermurkste Füße und vermutlich liegt es an den Einlagen. Mein derzeitiger Orthopäde ist eher dafür, dass ich keine Einlagen trage. Interessant ist - je einfacher die Schuhe, desto weniger Probleme habe ich.
Ich habe mir leider bei einem weiteren Lauf durch teilweise zu hohe Geschwindigkeit die Entzündung wieder vermasselt. Jetzt habe ich Cortison im Fuß und kein Sportverbot 
Arnika Globuli helfen diesmal leider gar nicht. Ich habe mal gehört, Ruta ist da gut, werde nachforschen.
Am 03.06. geht es nach Andalusien  Die Sierra Nevada ruft


----------



## Mausoline (19. Mai 2010)

@swe68
hast du dich schon mal über Osteopathie informiert? ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was in unserem Körper so alles miteinander zusammenhängt. Nur leider halten ja die Orthopäden nix davon und von Homöopathie und so ...
Barfusslaufen!??? Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall, viel Spass in Andalusien und kein Schmerz 

Hab grad jeden Tag ein kleines Highlight - war gestern 1 Std. flachbiken, Treppenlaufen geht heut fast wie normal. Wenn ich drandenke, dass ich bei meiner letzten Bänderdehnung vor 10 Jahren 6 Wochen Gips hatte


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2010)

@ Mausoline
Ein Osteopath hat mich vom nächtlichen Zähneknirschen geheilt 
Du hast schon Recht, eventuell könnte das auch ein Konzept für den Fuß sein. Mein Orthopäde sagt zu Osteopathie, dass er über die Heilerfolge immer wieder erstaunt ist - nur bietet seine Praxis das nicht an. Aber ich habe die Adresse von einem Osteopathen, ich werde den mal kontaktieren.
Barfußlaufen ist klasse. Ich habe einfache Barfußschuhe von Feelmax. Meine Füße freuen sich über die Freiheit. Und es schult das Gehen und Laufen. 
Die Nike Free kommen dem ein kleines bißchen nahe, sind aber nicht ganz so frei.
Es klingt albern: Ich laufe jeden Morgen barfuß über meinen Rasen (nun ja, im Moment eher eine Wiese), um meine Kräuter- und Gemüsepflanzen zu "betreuen". Das ist herrlich und macht den ganzen Tag warme Füße 

Deine Heilerfolge klingen gut!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Mai 2010)

mein Highlight heute: eine kleine MtbTour mit einem Rennradler
ja das gehthatte ihn übers Forum kennengelernt und spasseshalber hatten wir mal gesagt, ey - mach mer mal ein Tourlein

Heute wars dann soweit:
ich:
ausgestattet mit meinem 16kg Freerider, Shinguards, 1200grReifen
er: Lycraanzug, Klickies, Racehelm, und so ein Cube Ltd irgendwas, Herz-/Lungenapparat so groß wie vom Walfisch 

Die Auffahrt auf der Forstautobahn auf einen unsrer Hausberge im Fichtelgebirge: er mich regelmäßig angeschoben, einhändig die Steigungen hoch...Respekt und Danke an dieser Stelle, einen mitfahrenden Schlepplift hatte ich noch nicht erlebt

Oben im Wirtshaus ham sich die Leute wahrscheinlich gedacht: "wo ham die sich denn kennengelernt?" 

Bergab auf den Trails wurde der Spieß natürlich umgedreht, und er hat viel geschoben...und ich hab an jeder Abzweigung brav gewartet...

Alles in allem - ein wirklich spaßiger Tag! Freerider meets Renner! Der Funfaktor war extremst hoch...Schreit nach Wiederholung

und da soll einer sagen Biker wären intolerant!


----------



## Ayuna (27. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Highlight heute: eine kleine MtbTour mit einem Rennradler
> ja das gehthatte ihn übers Forum kennengelernt und spasseshalber hatten wir mal gesagt, ey - mach mer mal ein Tourlein
> 
> Heute wars dann soweit:
> ...





hihi klasse... das is bei mir am berg oft so am wochenende, die rennen rasen den berg hoch ud machen sprüche... dann renn ich den berg mim freerider runter und wink


----------



## Mausoline (27. Mai 2010)

endlich ein Termin bei der Orthopädin,
Tape entfernt, Fuß untersucht und Ultraschall gemacht - es war nur ne Bänderdehnung, sieht alles gut aus - ab sofort Sportfreigabe auch fürs Klettern  (joggen, springen noch verboten, aber damit kann ich gut leben  )  Fahrradfahren ist supergut 

ein zusätzliches Highlight wäre, wenn das Wetter am WoE besser wird als angekündigt 


@swe68
mein Sohnemann hatte auch einen Heilerfolg bei der Osteopathin (brutale Kieferschmerzen ausgelöst durch nur mit dem Mund atmen wegen Allergie und zuviel Druck deshalb, in ca. 20 min gelöst) und der hat von solchen Behandlungen und der Homöopathie bisher nix gehalten. Allerdings haben sich noch andere Fehlstellungen herausgestellt - mit knapp 18!


----------



## velo rouge (28. Mai 2010)

So und hier meine kleine Geschichte:
Gestern, mein Kumpel und ich kommen gerade von unserer Haus-und Hofstrecke, noch in voller Montur (Integralhelm,Schoner ud co.), da fängt es an wie aus Kübeln zu giessen.Wir wollen nicht nass werden, also stellen wir uns am Straßenrand unter nen Baum unter und warten bis das gröbste runter ist. da fährt auf der anderen Seite ne ganze Horde CCler vorbei und rufen wie im Chor " es ist nur Regen!"
hahaha,da haben sich die Jungs köstlich amüsiert. Die Situation hatte dennoch soviel Komik, das wir beiden uns ein Schmunzeln auch nicht verkneifen konnten. Vorallem als mein Kollege meinte," wenn ich einen von denen das nächste mal im Wald treffe, und der steht vor nem Abhang, dann sag ich auch: "es ist nur ein Drop!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Mai 2010)

Klasse! Mein Lehrmeister hätte noch einen draufgesetzt: "Ist Wasser, nicht giftig, geht nur bis auf die Haut, dann läuft es ab!"


----------



## cuberadler (28. Mai 2010)

hatte gestern ein ganz besonderes Highlight mit einer jungen dynamischen Freeriderin, haben eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf die Köseine gemacht,da ich ein Rennradler bin, und nur gelegentlich gemütliche MTB-Touren mache,waren diese Singletrails völliges Neuland für mich,war aber eine super Tour, da meine nette Begleiterin sehr viel Einsehen mit mir hatte....
hoffe daß es nicht bei dieser einzigen gemeinsamen Tour bleibt....


----------



## Fretchen (28. Mai 2010)

cuberadler schrieb:


> hatte gestern ein ganz besonderes Highlight mit einer jungen dynamischen Freeriderin, haben eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt auf die Köseine gemacht,da ich ein Rennradler bin, und nur gelegentlich gemütliche MTB-Touren mache,waren diese Singletrails völliges Neuland für mich,war aber eine super Tour, da meine nette Begleiterin sehr viel Einsehen mit mir hatte....
> hoffe daß es nicht bei dieser einzigen gemeinsamen Tour bleibt....



Allrounder sind einfach die besseren Radler


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2010)

cuberadler schrieb:


> hoffe daß es nicht bei dieser einzigen gemeinsamen Tour bleibt....



s nexte mal zahl aber ich im Wirtshaus, und versuche mich bergauf nicht schieben "lassen zu müssen"


----------



## MelleD (29. Mai 2010)

Wollt gerad sagen, die Geschichten hören sich so ähnlich an


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Mai 2010)

ich habe letzte Woche meinen smart roadster wieder 2cm höher legen lassen, die Tieferlegung war mir dann doch nach 2 Jahren etwas zu hart und unpraktisch.

mein Highlight heute: Endlich wieder durch die Schlaglochstadt fahren, ohne dabei alle Zähne zu verlieren  Bequem wie ein Sofa und trotzdem sagen alle noch: ist der niedrig! 
Wenn 2cm mehr Federweg am MTB auch so viel ausmachen, dann wäre das


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Mai 2010)

ach und noch ein Highlight: Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Alpencross gebucht und warte jetzt auf Bestätigung! Tegernsee-Gardasee


----------



## swe68 (29. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wollt gerad sagen, die Geschichten hören sich so ähnlich an



ich auch 

@ Mausoline
Im Moment bin ich schmerzfrei 
Aber Osteopathie gehe ich trotzdem wieder an. Wer weiss, wie lange das anhält....


----------



## MelleD (29. Mai 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ach und noch ein Highlight: Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Alpencross gebucht und warte jetzt auf Bestätigung! Tegernsee-Gardasee


 
habs mir gerade mal angeguckt, wenn das die Richtige ist...
4 Tage, am schlimmsten der 2. Tag. 57km, 1460hm, ich würd sterben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Mai 2010)

nein, das ist nicht diese Tour, wir fahren eine Kombitour (eigentlich sollte es vom Chiemsee losgehen, die war aber leider schon ausgebucht), d.h. mit 2 unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen. Ich nehme natürlich die leichtere, wobei die schon fast ein bisschen _zu_ leicht ist...
die Tour geht über 6 Tage...


----------



## BineMX (29. Mai 2010)

ein Brieflein in der Post... ich erst: och menno, schon wieder eine AboRechnung wollt die Zeitschrift doch eigentlich kündigen...
Doch dann: "Sie haben gewonnen"  
Da hab ich doch glatt zum ersten Mal beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, weil es sich ganz gut anhörte und glatt gewonnen... 
Ein MTB Wochenende in so nem Gesundheitstempel im Allgäu!! Mit "Fahrtechnikübung" , 2 Touren, Ernährungsberatung, lecker Essen....

Hoff mal es wird nicht nur ne Werbeveranstaltung. Bin mal gespannt was ich erfahre wenn mich die Gewinnspieldame anruft 


@Frau Rauscher: Fahrtwind??? Da wollt ich auch mit... aber da ich letztens bei 1000hm schon aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen hab.. werd ich da erstmal noch am meiner rückständigen Kondition arbeiten müssen.
Wünsche auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Mai 2010)

ja, genau, die Fahrtwind-Tour!  Bis dahin muss ich schon noch ein bisschen trainieren, das schüttel ich nämlich auch nicht so locker aus dem Ärmel  

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn, sowas kann nie schaden


----------



## Veloce (30. Mai 2010)

Gestern die Freude und Zufriedenheit  nach der Waldtour .
 Die Bremse hinten war mal unauffällig und die Kondition wieder ausreichend für 
ausgiebige aufwärts Wurzelbehandlung des lokalen Hohlweges  .
Die Fahrtechnik ist auch schon wieder passabel .


----------



## BineMX (30. Mai 2010)

@Frau Rauscher: Die haben ja auch echt viel Auswahl in ihrem Katalog. Sitzen ja bei mir ums Eck, wären also auch meine erste Wahl. Hab auch bisher nur positives gehört.

Auf das WE bin ich schon gespannt... 14 Frauen  also bei 4 aufwärts wirds mir normalerweise zu heftig.... 
Und Leihräder....  da kann vom typischen "ladygelump" bis zum Hightechbike alles dabei sein...  
Würd ja meins am liebsten mitnehmen, bekomms aber ned in mein Auto.
Oder ich radl rüber.... 200km...


----------



## cuberadler (30. Mai 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wollt gerad sagen, die Geschichten hören sich so ähnlich an


  ja hast richtig erkannt, daß da was zusammenpaßt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuberadler (30. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> s nexte mal zahl aber ich im Wirtshaus, und versuche mich bergauf nicht schieben "lassen zu müssen"


 hab doch net es Wirtshaus, sondern nur das Essen  und die Getränke bezahlt hehe

hab dich net geschoben weil´s mir zulangsam war,sondern nur aus gaudimach ich doch gern wieder


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Klasse! Mein Lehrmeister hätte noch einen draufgesetzt: "Ist Wasser, nicht giftig, geht nur bis auf die Haut, dann läuft es ab!"




Seit dem ich einmal in so ne Sauerei reingekommen bin, dass mir das Wasser zu den Cleats unten an den Schuhen wieder rausgelaufen ist, macht mir das alles nix mehr.

Mein Highlight heute 60 Minuten GA 1 auf dem Heimtrainer... *augenroll*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2010)

mein Highlight heute (da ich ja gerade keinen Sport machen darf): Ich habe endlich den Balkon hübsch gemacht, Blümchen gepflanzt, und aufgeräumt, der Sommer kann bitte SCHNELL und RICHTIG kommen!
Außerdem habe ich eben in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn meinen Kleiderschrank ausgerümpelt, das ist so befreiend!!!


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Ein Stück "Weg" mitten im Wald, ca. 1 Meter breit, mit zartem Gras bewachsen, ganz weicher Boden, ab und zu eine Wurzel, wenig Gefälle. Etwas Nebel und ab und zu blitzt auch schon die Sonne! Eine himmliche Stille, ab und zu ein Vogel und das Geräusch meiner Reifen auf dem weichen Boden.  

-> Dafür habe ich mir ein MTB gekauft und nicht um irgendwelche Pisten runter zu heizen (da würde ich mir eh nur das Genick brechen, sollen das mal die machen dies auch können  )

(Warum habe ich Idiot nur meinen Fotoapparat nicht dabei gehabt?)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2010)

das ist ein schönes Highlight


----------



## ActionBarbie (1. Juni 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> das ist ein schönes Highlight



Und das nächste Mal, mache ich Euch ein paar Bilder... eigentlich fahre ich immer mit Fotoapparat bewaffnet, aber dieses Jahr wird das irgendwie nix


----------



## Fie (1. Juni 2010)

Sodele,

von 18:30 Uhr bis jetzt am Moped geschraubt. Elektrik gelötet, umwickelt und verlegt. Was für ein Gefummle. Benzinschläuche und Benzinhahn sind auch dran. Tank drauf gesetzt, Sitzbank verschraubt, Zündung an und RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖHR 
Das Verlegen der Elektrik war - (ich schneid gleich alles zusammen) - ein Kinderspiel 

Jetzt noch so ein bissele Fein- und Bastelarbeiten, Nummernschild drauf und davonröhr! Achja, ein Frontlicht muß ich mir noch umbauen. Noch ein paar Kabel besser und unsichtbar machen. Zwei Bleche anfertigen und gut ist. 

Dafür habe ich beim Kona auf dem Nachhauseweg mir einen Platten hinten eingefahren...

Hach, ich freu mich so


----------



## Veloce (2. Juni 2010)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ein Stück "Weg" mitten im Wald, ca. 1 Meter breit, mit zartem Gras bewachsen, ganz weicher Boden, ab und zu eine Wurzel, wenig Gefälle. Etwas Nebel und ab und zu blitzt auch schon die Sonne! Eine himmliche Stille, ab und zu ein Vogel und das Geräusch meiner Reifen auf dem weichen Boden.
> 
> -> Dafür habe ich mir ein MTB gekauft und nicht um irgendwelche Pisten runter zu heizen (da würde ich mir eh nur das Genick brechen, sollen das mal die machen dies auch können  )
> 
> (Warum habe ich Idiot nur meinen Fotoapparat nicht dabei gehabt?)



Solche Wege kenn ich auch .Da läßt sichs auch zu Fuß stundenlang bei
Sonnenschein und lauem Lüftchen  ohne T- Shirt wandern .
Momentan ist mein MTB auch eher das Entspannungsmittel um im Wald
rumzustreunen . Aaaber so ganz ohne knifflige Wurzelpassagen kann ich
nicht .
Für weitere Waldstreunereien ist gestern endlich mein neuer Querfeldeinrahmen vom Tommasini aus Grosseto gekommen .
Bin ganz gierig den bis WE aufzubauen .


----------



## heupferd (2. Juni 2010)

Nabend Fie ,
wo Du schon dabei bist, ich hätte noch ein neues Bremskabel Hinterrad zu verlegen.
Reicht nicht für den neuen Lenker.
Bremse entlüften usw. da gehe ich nicht dran.
Gruß   a.
PS. Freud mich, dass das Moped wieder fit ist.


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

hiho leutz also mein highlight war als ich mir vort ne woche beide handgelenkee und die rechte zertrümmert hat und mir die schöne fr saison vermasselt hat -.- hatte össireich urlaub schon gebucht könnt kotzen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (15. Juni 2010)

@ AntiSoftie

was ist daran als Highlight zu verstehen?
Gehört wohl eher in den Kummerkasten...


@ heupferd

mach du mal selber


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> hiho leutz also mein highlight war als ich mir vort ne woche beide handgelenkee und die rechte zertrümmert hat und mir die schöne fr saison vermasselt hat -.- hatte össireich urlaub schon gebucht könnt kotzen^^


 
Das ist echt ärgerlich. Laß den Kopf nicht hängen.
Gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung.


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

das highlight is das ich ned zur schule muss xdd bzw danke melleD


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

ich weiß das es hier nicht reinpasst aber würde mir vllt jmd sagen wie ich fotos hochladen kann ?? sry für die dämliche frage ^^


----------



## Fie (15. Juni 2010)

In deinem Profil unter Album!


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort fie =)


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

Mein Highlight heute: Der Postbote, wenn er denn mal kommen möge 
Ansonsten bin ich heut arbeiten und mein Männe hat frei und "belästigt" mich im ICQ


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

was bringt der postbote dir denn schönes wenn er kommt? =)


----------



## ActionBarbie (15. Juni 2010)

Mir sind die Highlights gerade ausgegangen , gestern notfallmäßig mit Verdacht auf Thrombose in die Klinik. Zum Glück ist es dann doch nur ne Venenentzündung. Heute Morgen habe ich dann einen halbstündigen Tanz um die Heparinspritze veranstaltet die ich mir selbst reinjagen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

Mein passendes Shirt und passende Jacke zu meiner Hose  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/668644

Wääh, Spritze selber setzen, könnt ich niemals...


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

uhlala  schick : )


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

Mach dann mal nen Bildchen mit den Klamotten und meinem Bike, einfach perfekt abgestimmt 

Frauen


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

jop xDD würd ja auch gern machen aber momentan krieg ich durch die beiden gibse nix langärmliges an xdd


----------



## Nuala (15. Juni 2010)

@melled: habe die hose in gelb in willingen gesehen, echt schick! ist die stabil?


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2010)

Die ist super. Der Stoff ist schön fest, auch regenfest.
Bin total begeistert, da ich eh ne Frierbuxse bin, find ich es super, dass der Stoff auch etwas dicker ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Juni 2010)

Gestern: Skipiste und ich hab mich getraut von ganz oben bis gaaanz runter


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2010)

Gleich geht's ab in den Harz zum Ladies Treffen 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch schnell zum hundertsten Mal meine Sachen kontrollieren, ob ich auch nichts vergessen habe... um dann vor Ort zu bemerken, was fehlt


----------



## Nuala (18. Juni 2010)

viel spaß und lasst´s krachen!!!


----------



## swe68 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte mein Highlight am Mo. Abend, als der Arzt mir eröffnete (was ich ja eigentlich schon wußte ), dass es mir viel besser geht als letztes Jahr um die Zeit. 
Mache also alles richtig  

Und weiter geht's mit Sport


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

..... die hausrunde 8 minuten schneller geschafft ..hehe , lag wohl dran , dass ich fürchtete , platsch nass zu werden ... 
und : hund humpelt nicht mehr auf asphaltierten wegen .. sehr gut !! und : die eisdiehle am eck hat endlich wieder waldmeister eis . was will man mehr !


----------



## karmakiller (19. Juni 2010)

mein Beitrag ist gelöscht, obwohl auch was zum Topic drin stand 

ich konnte endlich mal samstags eine Tour machen (Einzelhandel, da hab  ich nur gaanz selten am Samstag frei) und entgegen der Wettervorhersage  hat es nicht geregnet !


----------



## Fie (19. Juni 2010)

Ich grüße euch!

Bin mal wieder durch die Seenplatten gebrettert und kam heim wie´s Schwein. 
Bike zuerst geduscht danach ich. Mit geht es gut 
Könnte mal also quasi als kleines Highlight verbuchen!


Grüßle

Micha

PS: ich errege immer Aufsehen, wenn ich so verdreckt durch die Stadt fahre


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

@karmakiller : ...ich hatte nichts anderes erwartet .-


----------



## karmakiller (19. Juni 2010)

@trek6500:  


hehe, jetzt ist mein Beitrag wieder da 

hab auf der schönen Tour heute das Fitzek-Augensammler-Hörbuch zuende gehört, 
vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp fürs kommende HB für mich ?
Oder es kommt mal wieder Musik auf den ipod, die neue Gaslight Anthem ist endlich daaaaaa


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

jaja - die zensur geht um .-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (19. Juni 2010)

mein Highlight heute: 

habe einbeinig, einäugig, mit dem Bobbycar, mit verbundenen Augen, rückwärts, Arme im Genick verschränkt..einen 29er versemmelt... bergauf wie bergab

ach und, ein Renner, ein Liteville und ein Cube ebenso..damits FAIR bleibt...wir sind doch alle FAIR, oder


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

.....du bewegst dich auf dünnem eis   aber bergamonts kann ich auch nicht leiden .... hoffe , das bergamont forum ist mir nu nicht dicht auf den fersen ...


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

heutiges highlight : endlich das maloja moonriders trikot im ebay gefunden !! hüpf, freu !!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Juni 2010)

das hätt i lieber als Poster od. Kunstdruck das Bildlein aba nich an de Klamotten


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

oooch , ich hätte auch nix dagegen , es mir zusätzlich noch an die wand zu bappen !!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> heutiges highlight : endlich das maloja moonriders trikot im ebay gefunden !! hüpf, freu !!!!




diese Kollektion hat mir gut gefallen, irgendwie ...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Juni 2010)

mein Highlight vom Samstag
nachdem wir den Wochendendkurztrip, der vom Kletterwochenende im Lechtal aufs Kletterwochenende nach Locarno verschoben wurde, kurzfristig abgesagt haben sind wir zum Biken in die Pfalz
Traumtour
einfach nach Karte eine Runde ausgesucht, in der Gegend vom Kalmit, und fast nur Trails und Pfade, flowige und technische, bergauf und bergab - ca. 28 km und knapp 800hm, davon als Verbindung ca. 600m Straße, aber nur weil wir den parallel verlaufenden Pfad nicht gesehen haben.....


----------



## jjules (20. Juni 2010)

Heute Morgen fast 1h ohne Regen trainieren  und dann nur etwas Nieselregen. Krass oder?


----------



## Veloce (20. Juni 2010)

Heute mit dem neuen Tommasini Crosser eine schwierigere Wurzelpassage 
flott runtergefahren und unten aufrecht angekommen  
Jetzt weiß ich wirklich was Fahrtechnik heißt .Hanka rules . Die Federgabel hab ich nicht so vermisst wie die Bremskraft der Scheibe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lillifee1975 (21. Juni 2010)

Das ich heute durch die Stadt gefahren bin, an einem Caffee vorbei....und 2 Typen mir hinterher geschaut haben.
Da weiß ich wenigstens, das ich für die Männerwelt noch interessant bin


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Juni 2010)

.... die können auch aus ´nem anderen grund geschaut haben ... muss nicht positiv gewesen sein ... evntuell ...... wenn männer einem hinterherpfeifen , finden sie einen auch nicht unbedingt toll - aber für ´n schnellen F... würd´s wohl reichen ....


----------



## swe68 (22. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... die können auch aus ´nem anderen grund geschaut haben ... muss nicht positiv gewesen sein ... evntuell ...... wenn männer einem hinterherpfeifen , finden sie einen auch nicht unbedingt toll - aber für ´n schnellen F... würd´s wohl reichen ....



Normalerweise merkt frau doch schon selbst, wie Männer schauen...
Und pfeifen ist ein No Go.


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juni 2010)

Mein Highlight von gestern.

2 "Angststellen" auf der Strecke des Ruhrbike-Marathons besiegt und gefahren 

Endlich!


----------



## Twinkie (22. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... die können auch aus ´nem anderen grund geschaut haben ... muss nicht positiv gewesen sein ... evntuell ...... wenn männer einem hinterherpfeifen , finden sie einen auch nicht unbedingt toll - aber für ´n schnellen F... würd´s wohl reichen ....



heee, bitte mitschreiben: das glas ist halbvoll, das glas ist halbvoll 

mein highlight: leichter wind, die sonne scheint, gartenwetter


----------



## Fie (22. Juni 2010)

Heute mein erstes Video gemacht, geschnitten und bearbeitet, encodiert und gut!

Hab mich über das Ergebnis gefreut. Nicht im Geringsten spektakulär, aber erfolgreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2010)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2010)

mein Highlight heute: Ich esse jetzt ein Eis! 
Strawberry Cheesecake... hab ich mir verdient, nachdem ich heute endlich mal wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren bin, und es zum Abendessen "nur" Fisch mit Broccoli gab


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juni 2010)

Mein absolutes Highlight heute.....und da wird nix drüber gehen.

Ich bin das erste Mal seit, ach wat weiss ich, UNTER 60 Kilo gerutscht. Ich weiss, für manche vielleicht albern, aber ich habe ansich hart dafür umstellen müssen (vor allem Süsses weg )

59,9!

Wünsch Euch nen schönen Tag


----------



## lieblingsschaf (23. Juni 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein absolutes Highlight heute.....und da wird nix drüber gehen.
> 
> Ich bin das erste Mal seit, ach wat weiss ich, UNTER 60 Kilo gerutscht. Ich weiss, für manche vielleicht albern, aber ich habe ansich hart dafür umstellen müssen (vor allem Süsses weg )
> 
> ...



Die Freude teile ich an diesem Morgen!
.... die Waage ist aber heute auch nett...

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## swe68 (24. Juni 2010)

Mein Highlight heute war der niedliche Jungspund, der mir beim Laufen entgegenkam und nicht nur grüßte, sondern richtig strahlte 
Naja, mit Käppi und cooler Sonnenbrille sehe ich wahrscheinlich 15 Jahre jünger aus. Mindestens!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mein absolutes Highlight heute.....und da wird nix drüber gehen.
> 
> Ich bin das erste Mal seit, ach wat weiss ich, UNTER 60 Kilo gerutscht. Ich weiss, für manche vielleicht albern, aber ich habe ansich hart dafür umstellen müssen (vor allem Süsses weg )
> 
> ...



aaah das kenne ich! Die magische 60 ist mein großes Ziel, aber die letzten 3 sind einfach nicht zu knacken


----------



## Nuala (24. Juni 2010)

... 90 minuten ashtanga-yoga und zum ersten mal tittibahsana (firefly pose) geschafft  sah bei mir wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so elegant aus, aber für den anfang war´s gar nicht mal übel...


----------



## velo1981 (24. Juni 2010)

bei einer ähnlichen übung hab ich mir mal den hals verrenkt...yoga ist glaub ich, nichts für mich

Mein Highlight diese Woche: Vom Biken im Harz zurück, direkt wieder aufs Rad, zweimal diese Woche mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren...super!!

Und dann das Wetter...supiiii


----------



## MelleD (25. Juni 2010)

Mein Schatz hat endlich mal wieder am Samstag frei und wir werden ein bisschen in die nächstgrößere Stadt fahren und nen bissl shoppen.
Sonntag gehts dann nach Bochum, ne Runde biken und danach um 4 Public Viewing... 
Und das Wetter ist einfach göttlich!


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juni 2010)

mein Highlight gestern: 
125 Km Rennrad fahren mit 30 er Schnitt ;-) sehr zufrieden, trotz vieler blauer Flecke vom DH-WE ;-)
und am WE heißts von 8-17 uhr arbeiten, beide Tage -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (25. Juni 2010)

Ich krieg mein eigenes büro!!!
Juhu, ich freu mich soooo!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Juni 2010)

diese Woche an 4 von 5 Tagen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren


----------



## Twinkie (26. Juni 2010)

ich bin gestern ganz knapp unserem nachbar-terrier entkommen...die dämliche wadenratte...


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2010)

mein Highlight (gestern) - dass ich nach 4 wöchiger Radpause anscheinend noch fahren kann


----------



## Twinkie (27. Juni 2010)

mein bauernjasmin hat eine blüte


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Juni 2010)

Mein Highlight (gestern) 132,5 km und 2.200 hm! Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß ich das durchhalte...
und ein paar Bilder dazu:


----------



## BiNkZ (27. Juni 2010)

Einmal schön den Schauinsland hoch und runter und dann noch den Rosskopf
- Wunderbar! (freiburg i br.)


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juni 2010)

die Trails im Pfälzer Wald, ich hab ja nicht geahnt, dass meine Heimat so viele wollte Trails zu bieten hat... Wäre ich mal schon vor 15 Jahren auf den Geschmack des Bikens gekommen


----------



## mangolassi (27. Juni 2010)

Endlich mal wieder richtig DH fahren, ohne Tretenund sogar ohne Stürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Highlight dieses Wochenende: 170 km und 3900 hm auf den schönsten Trails und Abfahrten bzw. auf den schönsten Rennrad-Schleichwegen im nördlichen Odenwald... vielen Dank an den netten Guide


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Highlight vom Sonntag:

Spessartbike in Frammersbach, zwar nur Kurzstrecke aber auf den Downhillpassagen war ich diesmal diejenige, die nur "links, links" gebrüllt, die Bremsen ignoriert hat und an den Jungs vorbeigeflogen ist. Da hat es auch nichts mehr ausgemacht, dass die mich bergauf wieder überholt haben.
Hat nur für den 11. Platz in meiner Rentnerklasse gereicht, aber diese Downhills!


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> .....170 km und 3900 hm ....


 
Ihr seid doch krank  

Respekt!


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch krank
> 
> Respekt!


hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Frau Rauscher,
wo seid ihr denn gefahren in der Pfalz?
Da waren wir am Samstag ......










Trailige Grüße


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Juni 2010)

ööh, wir sind die "Tour 4" gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juni 2010)

oh ja, da isses sehr nett , waren auch schon 2 x in der pfalz zum mtb urlaub . hat echt schöne trails !!  
mein highlight heute : der eismann hat jetzt kinderschokoladen eis - zum reinsetzen !!!!


----------



## Fretchen (28. Juni 2010)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Mein Highlight (gestern) 132,5 km und 2.200 hm! Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß ich das durchhalte...
> und ein paar Bilder dazu:



Das lieblingsschaf  *freu*
und das in meinem Haßthread 
(Dann fährst Du sicher mal den Eselsweg mit: 173km und 2500 hm (natürlich an einem Tag))
Du bist mein Highlight heute 
Nachdem mein Schatz erst mal vier Wochen weg ist  - am Sonntag beginnt die Tour...


----------



## lieblingsschaf (29. Juni 2010)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Das lieblingsschaf  *freu*
> und das in meinem Haßthread
> (Dann fährst Du sicher mal den Eselsweg mit: 173km und 2500 hm (natürlich an einem Tag))
> Du bist mein Highlight heute
> Nachdem mein Schatz erst mal vier Wochen weg ist  - am Sonntag beginnt die Tour...



 War ne Testtour für den Eselsweg. Nur mit Euch kann ich noch nicht mithalten. Macht Ihr mal schön Felix weiter kaputt!
Von wo startet Ihr auf den Eselsweg, daß Ihr auf 173 km kommt?

Vier Wochen? Wo fährt der denn hin? Afrika?

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juni 2010)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> War ne Testtour für den Eselsweg. Nur mit Euch kann ich noch nicht mithalten. Macht Ihr mal schön Felix weiter kaputt!
> Von wo startet Ihr auf den Eselsweg, daß Ihr auf 173 km kommt?
> 
> Vier Wochen? Wo fährt der denn hin? Afrika?
> ...



Wir sind das letzte Mal in Schlüchtern gestartet (mit bahn hingefahren) - mussten dann aber noch am Main bis Hainburg (wo die Autos standen) zurück.
Afrika? - nene  Er ist am Sonntag Deutscher Meister geworden und es geht für ihn schon morgen los Richtung Rotterdam wo am Sonntag die Tour de France startet.

LG von Caro


----------



## Deleted92756 (29. Juni 2010)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Nachdem mein Schatz erst mal vier Wochen weg ist  - am Sonntag beginnt die Tour...





Fretchen schrieb:


> Er ist am Sonntag Deutscher Meister geworden und es geht für ihn schon morgen los Richtung Rotterdam wo am Sonntag die Tour de France startet.








Aha...


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2010)

mein Highlight heute: schmunzelnd die letzten Beiträge lesen


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Frau Rauscher,
ich glaub wir hatten über 53km grad mal nen knappen km Teer und ca. 20km Trails.
Wir sind mit der Karte die Wanderwege abgefahren und je weiter man Richtung Kalmit kommt umso mehr Pfade und Trails hats....

Grüße an alle Genießerinnen


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juni 2010)

xx.r2d2 schrieb:


> Aha...



Jup ist er ich übrigens auch


----------



## lieblingsschaf (29. Juni 2010)

xx.r2d2 schrieb:


> Aha...



Mal ganz ehrlich: Geht Dich das was an?


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2010)

.......das ist ein MTB Forum...Christian Knees intressiert hier nich die Bohne

soll sich seine Beine rasieren gehen...

und damits nich off Topic wird: mein Hightlight immernoch: die letzten Beiträge hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2010)

und bevor wieder einer auseskaliert: ja ich wollt nur stänkern


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

Kenn ich auch garnet 

Mein Highlight: Geld druff gehabt, Auto genommen, Schuhe, Rock und Top gekauft 
Das tut gut in der Seele (auch wenn manche es nicht nachvollziehen können)!


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2010)

dazu darf ich nix sagen Melle, sonst unterstellt mir der Matzell bestimmt wieder irgendwas


----------



## Fretchen (29. Juni 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> .......das ist ein MTB Forum...Christian Knees intressiert hier nich die Bohne
> 
> soll sich seine Beine rasieren gehen...
> 
> und damits nich off Topic wird: mein Hightlight immernoch: die letzten Beiträge hier



du bist echt ne selbstgefällige Pussi 

PS ich auch


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

ich lach mich wech ....


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> dazu darf ich nix sagen Melle, sonst unterstellt mir der Matzell bestimmt wieder irgendwas



Ach, der ist nur ne kleine Zicke


----------



## Fie (1. Juli 2010)

Nachtrag für Gestern: 

mein Highlight - ich war endlich beim Frisör! Ich sah schon aus wie ein Hippie!


----------



## swe68 (1. Juli 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Nachtrag für Gestern:
> 
> mein Highlight - ich war endlich beim Frisör! Ich sah schon aus wie ein Hippie!



ich sehe schon aus wie ein Hippie. Ich bin morgen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin ein hippie und war schon beim frisör  hätten wir die reihe jetzt komplett? 

hab nen schnellen termin bei einer dozentin gefixed, die sich sogar auf meinen besuch freut. Das letzte mal als ich zum 4-augen-gespräch eingeladen wurde, war meine versetzung gefärdet


----------



## Ayuna (1. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight heute...

...zusage für den Urlaub bekommen, jetzt gehts im Winter ab nach Teneriffa in den Loro Parque und den Bikepark Teneriffa


----------



## Nuala (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin gestern von der polizei angehalten worden, weil ich freihändig fahrrad gefahren bin (und ein wassereis gegessen habe). 10-knöllchen! bin mir sicher, dass die beiden polizisten stark sonnenstich gefährdet waren...  auf jeden fall ist das schon was gewesen, was mich arg amüsiert hat, deshalb ist es mein highlight  nun stellt sich allerdings die frage wie teuer ein wheelie wäre... 
ach ja, man darf nicht freihändig fahren weil man *jederzeit beide bremsen* benutzen können muss. was ist dann mit handzeichen beim abbiegen, da man doch auch nur eine hand am lenker, oder?!


----------



## Tatü (1. Juli 2010)

ohje wenn die Polizei sonst nichts zu tun hat...
etwas mehr wäre anscheinend gut.


----------



## Ayuna (1. Juli 2010)

also ich hab mal nen wheelie auf offener straße gemacht, so n bissl halt 10 meter oder so und da stand unsre liebe frau nickel die dorfpolizistin dummerweise hinter nem auto...

... die hat nur blöd geschaut, irgendwie glück gehabt, aber war eh keiner in der nähe, sonntags morgens um 7


----------



## Fie (2. Juli 2010)

Ich, heute morgen Thermometer angeschaut - 18 Grad. Nicht lange überlegt und ab auf´s Bike, ohne Frühstück  von 8-9 gut getreten. Die letzte halbe Std ganz gemütlich durch die Stadt. Es war schon ziemlich frisch trotzdem. War froh, dass ich, wie immer, ein Unterhemd anhatte. Aber die Temperaturen gingen so schnell in die Höhe, ich war klitschnass geschwitzt. Ein paar Jogger und Hundebesitzer hatten wohl die gleich Idee. Aber schee war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juli 2010)

...bin um 18 h zum biken verabredet - mom. zeigt das termo 37 grad im schatten - ob das ne gute idee war--- naja - ein highlight wird zumindest sicher nicht.... ;(


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Juli 2010)

bääää, war voll niedermetzelnd - leg mich ab - kreislauf is im keller ...pffffff


----------



## Fie (2. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> bääää, war voll niedermetzelnd - leg mich ab - kreislauf is im keller ...pffffff



Sorry, aber da hätte ich schlichtweg abgesagt! Egal, wie andere mich dann betitelt hätten...

Morgens ist es echt klasse, wer halt auch die Zeit dafür hat. Ich gönne es jedem. Aber ich glaube, noch besser ist es so um 5. Ich bin zwar oft zwecks der Hitze um diese Zeit schon wach, aber ich glaube, man würde mir den Vogel zeigen 
Mal gucken, wann ich morgen früh losbike!?


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Juli 2010)

Gott sei Dank hab ich noch ein Hobby wo man sehr schattige Plätzchen mit frischem Lüftlein findet... und mein Highlight dabei: dieser Move





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Juli 2010)

ohh.muss noch hinzufügen dass der neue LV-Fred mein bestes Highlight heute ist...


----------



## swe68 (2. Juli 2010)

mein heutiges Highlight war der Friseurbesuch


----------



## Fie (2. Juli 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> mein heutiges Highlight war der Friseurbesuch




YES - unbeschreiblich dieses Gefühl, wenn es wieder so schön luftig ist!


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2010)

was ´n fürn lv- fred ??? hab ich was verpasst ? geifer


----------



## Twinkie (3. Juli 2010)

mensch mädelz. bei dem wetter lieber mal an südlichen ländern orientieren. die machen nachmittags siesta nicht von ungefähr! dann lieber so wie fie sagt: früh raus! meine bessere hälft hatte gestern auch nen mega kreislaufkasper.  ich war dann lieber schwimmen und das war auch mein highlight. schön abkühlen und 1000m voll.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2010)

wir gehen _jetzt_ radeln, und ich hoffe, dass mit jedem Höhenmeter die Temeratur ein bisschen sinkt, ansonsten setze ich mich an den Wegesrand und sterbe einfach 

(nicht falsch verstehen: ich liebe dieses Wetter!!!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (3. Juli 2010)

ich drück die daumen das es beim fahren kühler wird


----------



## Nuala (3. Juli 2010)

wir machen uns jetzt auch auf den weg in wald. bin mal gespannt wie sehr ich das safetyjacket schon auf dem weg dahin verfluche...


----------



## MelleD (3. Juli 2010)

Mein "Highlight" heute ist mein Wäscheberg, den ich bezwingen muss. Wußte garnicht, dass man den so hoch türmen kann


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> was ´n fürn lv- fred ??? hab ich was verpasst ? geifer



ja, der "Erziehungsfred"..geh kuckn, du schmeisst dich weg wie dort abgespackt wird--> aus gegebenen Anlass heisst der oder so..einfach köstlich...


----------



## velo1981 (3. Juli 2010)

Bin heute um 7 Uhr 50 losgelaufen und hatte schon das Gefühl, dass es zu warm zum Bewegen ist...meine Runde hab ich aber trotzdem durchgezogen. Ging eigentlich ganz gut.

Mein Highlight heute: Mein neuer Sattel ist da...


----------



## Fotocase (3. Juli 2010)

Heute 7:10 los Fahrzeit 2Stunden 40 minuten ,und das bei mörder hitz,und das um diese uhrzeit.
Aber wir leben noch.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight: Ich habe es auch überlebt! Ca. 1000hm gefahren, oben war es aber leider nur wenig kühler!

Aber das größte Highlight ist doch heute das *4:0*


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

heute : FREI!!!!! und : gute ebay  verkäufe gemacht - doppelt soviel dran verdient , wie mal ausgegeben - das nenn`ich highlight


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight heute:
In der Augenklinik wurde mir der olle Silikonschlauch wieder aus dem Tränenkanal entfernt, eigentlich 2 Monate zu früh, aber ich erspare euch die Details...  Ich habe jetzt jedenfalls so ein befreites Gefühl im Augenwinkel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (5. Juli 2010)

ich hab heute regen gesehen!


----------



## swe68 (6. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ich hab heute regen gesehen!



Sonntag hat es geregnet - leider nur bis zu ca. 200m entfernt von meiner Wohnung. Im Westen meines Ortes hat es geregnet, im Osten nicht  
Ich habe seit Ewigkeiten keinen Regen mehr gesehen....


----------



## ActionBarbie (6. Juli 2010)

Ich will keinen Regen, aber auch nicht die Bullenhitze die am Wochenende ins Haus steht. Wahrscheinlich benötige ich jemanden der mich dann am Sonntag beim Erbeskopfmarathon aus dem Graben kratz!


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Juli 2010)

...ich auch nicht. muss jeden abend rasen sprängen ... grummel .. könnte doch mal 2 nächte lang durchpieseln - tagsüber muss natürlich wieder die sonnen scheinen


----------



## Twinkie (6. Juli 2010)

ich mag das wetter heute. es hat einen kleinen schauer gegeben, ist leicht bewölkt, angenehm kühl durch ne leichte brise aber auch sonnig.


----------



## MelleD (6. Juli 2010)

Ich war heute fleissig und hab in 6 h das geschafft, was ich in 8 h hätte schaffen sollen.
Nun hab ich gleich Feierabend und gehe auf die Poolparty von meiner Cousine, die heute 18 wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (6. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight von gestern war, daß ich nen Stück vom H-Weg gefahren bin, der mir sehr zugesagt hat und den ich demnächst ganz fahren werde.


----------



## velo1981 (6. Juli 2010)

meinen neuen Sattel getestet: SUPER!!!


----------



## nikl69 (7. Juli 2010)

...hab das Canyon AM 7.0 bestellt


----------



## Fotocase (7. Juli 2010)

wir werden 3:1 gewinnen und die Spanier nach Hause schicken...


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

kack fussball.-


----------



## Fotocase (7. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> kack fussball.-


...nee deutscher fussball


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

... trotzdem .....


----------



## Twinkie (7. Juli 2010)

heut ist fußi....d.h. die strassen sind leer....jippiiiieee! bahn frei!


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Juli 2010)

Fussball ist Unterschichtensport


----------



## Fotocase (7. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Fussball ist Unterschichtensport


erschütternd wie groß die "unterschicht" ist....bei den millionen die heute vor dem fernseher sitzen und ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Juli 2010)

ungefähr die gleiche Zahl wie derer die Bildzeitung lesen


----------



## Nuala (7. Juli 2010)

@kilkenny: haahaaaaa, da haste recht! herr, schmeiß hirn vom himmel...


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

@kenny , you made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## velo1981 (7. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight: Einkaufen im Supermarkt um 20 Uhr 30...SUPER!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2010)

Tja, 22 Mann und nur ein Ball zum spielen. Schon ein wenig dürftig.

Tolles Erlebnis am letzten Samstag. Pünktlich zum Anpfiff in Frankfurt auf der Zeil aufgeschlagen. Leere Kaufhäuser bzw. Geschäfte. Herrlich. Endlich mal in Ruhe stöbern und keine Wartezeiten vor den Umkleidekabinen.


----------



## Twinkie (8. Juli 2010)

heute kann alles ein highlight sein. ich habe so gut wie gar nicht schlafen können und bin fix und fertich.


----------



## Fie (8. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, es braucht einen Gegen-Thread...

Aber wie soll der blos heißen?

Meine Tiefs?
Negatives
schlechter Tag
schwarzer Tag


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2010)

gibts doch schon 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466814


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2010)

Gestern abend noch schön 'ne Runde gedreht. Ein besch...er Dorn fabrizierte den ersten Platten. Na wenn schon, Flickzeug raus und los...!
Reifen aufgepumpt, naja nicht so richtig, es mußte einfach nur schnell gehen, da mich die Mücken gerade zerfleischen wollten. 
Auf einer Schotterabfahrt dann das befürchtete Highlight - Snakebite!!!
Der ganze Mist mitten in der Pampa und es war 20.20 Uhr und keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei. 
Alle, die mich mit dem Auto hätten auflesen können, sind absolute Fußballfanatiker, die hab ich dann lieber nicht gestört. 
Also nochmals Flickzeug raus, alles notdürftig "abgedichtet" und dann die letzten 15km mit zwischenzeitlichen Pumporgien im Schneckentempo nach Hause geeiert. 
Schön war's trotzdem und die Kirschen, die ich unterwegs gekl...äh ...gessen habe waren wirklich echt lecker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (8. Juli 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Gestern abend noch schön 'ne Runde gedreht. Ein besch...er Dorn fabrizierte den ersten Platten. Na wenn schon, Flickzeug raus und los...!
> Reifen aufgepumpt, naja nicht so richtig, es mußte einfach nur schnell gehen, da mich die Mücken gerade zerfleischen wollten.
> Auf einer Schotterabfahrt dann das befürchtete Highlight - Snakebite!!!
> Der ganze Mist mitten in der Pampa und es war 20.20 Uhr und keinen Ersatzschlauch dabei.
> ...


 
Ha, jetzt weis ich wo meine Kirschen sind. Plötzlich über Nacht is nix mehr am Baum

Kann nicht sein, da du weit weit weg wohnst

Was lernen wir aus dem Erlebten? => Fahre niemals ohne Ersatzschlauch


----------



## lucie (8. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ha, jetzt weis ich wo meine Kirschen sind. Plötzlich über Nacht is nix mehr am Baum
> 
> Kann nicht sein, da du weit weit weg wohnst



Ups, hast mich erwischt..., bis zu Dir isses ja auch nur ein Katzensprung.



> Was lernen wir aus dem Erlebten? => Fahre niemals ohne Ersatzschlauch



Bah, ich order mir einfach ein Begleitfahrzeug, wie bei der Tour de Epo... 
(eigentlich klemmt immer ein Ersatzschlauch unterm Sessel, aber den hatte ich gerade gewechselt und hab die Satteltasche vergessen wieder dranzubasteln - seschu)


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juli 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Ups, hast mich erwischt..., bis zu Dir isses ja auch nur ein Katzensprung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, unterm Sessel nutzt der nix
Aber das mit dem Begleitfahrzeug is gut. Schickst Du mir das bei meiner nächsten Panne mal rüber?


----------



## 1000grad (9. Juli 2010)

Hey lucie,

Ich hab zur Zeit auch ständig Platten. Der letzte erst am Mittwoch, aber glücklicherweise erst pünktlich an der Haustür. Ein schöner dicker Nagel wars...

Highlight heute, wieder eine Prüfung weniger und zum runterkommen einen meiner vielen Lieblingstrails genüsslich beradelt. Zum Freitagmittag sogar Wandererfrei


----------



## Jule (9. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight heute...

Hab' mich heute früh mit dem Stadtrad überschlagen (bergab auf Straße) und u.a. mit dem Gesicht gebremst.

Das Highlight daran: Trotz Speed + Asphalt bin ich echt glimpflich davon gekommen. Sind nur ein paar Schürfwunden und blau-lila Prellungen.
Und zum Glück haben die Autos hinter mir direkt reagiert und ein netter Herr hat mich sofort zur Notaufnahme gefahren! 

Tja, man kann auch elegant fallen.


----------



## Honigblume (9. Juli 2010)

Eieiei, gute Besserung 


Mein Highlight heute ist, daß ich trotz der 38°C die hier sind, zwei Stunden geradelt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juli 2010)

@Jule: Aua, wie hast Du das denn geschafft? 

Mein Higlight heute: Den Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Rad in 26 Minuten geschafft, und eben habe ich es geschafft, alleine meine Bremsbeläge zu wechseln... ok, das ist nicht sonderlich schwer, das gebe ich zu


----------



## Fie (9. Juli 2010)

Heute habe ich mehrere Highlights 

zuerst in der frÃ¼hen Morgenstunde gebiket und ich war richtig gu unterwegs. Leider habe ich eine halbe std fÃ¼r die scheiÃ Kontaktlinsen gebraucht, weil ich meine eigentliche Brille nicht mehr finde. Aber ich war gut! *Nummer 1*
Beim ZurÃ¼ckfahren dann doch schnell bei Europcar rein und siehe da, ich habe im LKW meine Brille liegen lassen! *Nummer 2*
Mit meinem alten Fahrschulleher gequatscht und der erzÃ¤hlte mir, dass die Person, wegen der ich gekÃ¼ndigt wurde, entlassen worden ist, weil sie ihr auf die Schliche gekommen sind  - ich bin nicht schadenfroh, aber ich liebe Gerechtigkeit! *Nummer 3*
Weil ich so fleiÃig Freundinnen beim Umzug und renovieren geholfen habe, unter anderem einen LKW fÃ¼r 90 â¬ mieten konnte, habe ich heute 100â¬ geschenkt bekommen! *Nummer 4*
Ich habe heute tierisch gute Laune und somit N*ummer 5* 

Und ihr so?


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2010)

mein Highlight: ich bin total verknallt...


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Juli 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> mein Highlight: ich bin total verknallt...



Dann habe ich ein Dauerhighlight, geht mir schon seit 15 Jahren so!


----------



## Jule (10. Juli 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @Jule: Aua, wie hast Du das denn geschafft?



Mein Vorderrad hat komplett blockiert. Keine Ahnung, woran's lag. Hab' mein Rad da stehen lassen und noch nicht nachgeschaut. 
Die erste Analyse an mir selber "Was funktioniert noch? Ist alles dran?" war wichtiger.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Juli 2010)

da haste Recht 

Mein Highlight heute: Alpencross-Vorbereitung: 100km fast am Stück geradelt. Bei der Hitze! Jetzt sterbe ich mal kurz! Bis denn!


----------



## Twinkie (10. Juli 2010)

@jule: schnelle genesung! 

mein highlight: heute den nachmittag mit ner freundin am see gesessen, über ihre tour-transalp gequasselt und danach eine runde geschwommen.


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight, 2 neue T-shirts sehr günstig ... 1x von der Lieblingsband...


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2010)

mein Highlight, gerade eben:

..ich hab so ein kleines Dachfenster, das steht im Sommer eigentlich die ganze Zeit offen...als mein Freund und ich eben nach Hause gekommen sind, stellten wir fest dass dort eine Spinne ihr Netz gebaut hatte und dort auch flanierte..nunja...

...ähem...

er hatte die Spinne und ihr Netz wohl vergessen und hatte grad den Kopf durchs Fenster gesteckt.... durchs Spinnennetz..nun rannte er grad durchs Wohnzimmer, mit einem lauten *"aaahhhh"* und schlug sich dabei auf den Kopf...


sehr erheiternd


----------



## velo1981 (10. Juli 2010)

looooooool das ist geil....hihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight heute: geführte MTB-Tour in Groß-Heubach. Endlich mal wieder Spessart!
Schee war's!


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Juli 2010)

...war letztens in klein- heubach ....sehr nettes bike revier


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

....anruf , dass uns´re neue couch fertig ist !!


----------



## MelleD (12. Juli 2010)

Regen, Gewitter und danach schöne kühle Luft! Hoffentlich kann ich endlich mal heute nacht vernünftig schlafen!


----------



## AntiSoftie (12. Juli 2010)

partyyy  saufen/kiffen/randalierne bis der arzt kommt wuhu  (ja die ferien sind da


----------



## MelleD (12. Juli 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

...was randaliert ihr denn ????


----------



## AntiSoftie (12. Juli 2010)

die wohnung von den typen der die party schmeißt


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

aha .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (12. Juli 2010)

hach, die lieben kleinen


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Juli 2010)

genau..diese Jugend von heute... Saufen un Kiffen is ja oke - aber Randalieren geht mal echt zu weit


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Juli 2010)

sozusagen ANTI - highlight ...... bestellte couch kam - passte weder durch tür, noch durch fenster .... is nu wieder weg . die hälft e des galeds (anzahlung) auch .... und nu ??????? so ein dreck .-


----------



## swe68 (13. Juli 2010)

normalerweise kriegt man eine Couch doch immer irgendwie durch die Tür (schräg). Ist die besonders groß?


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Juli 2010)

nee, die tür recht schmal ..HEUL !!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Juli 2010)

das kommt mir bekannt vor, als wir unsere damals bekamen, passte sie zwar durch die Tür, aber nur extreeeem knapp um die Ecke vom Flur ins Wohnzimmer  An sowas denkt man vorher gar nicht, aber für die nächste Couch weiß man es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nee, die tür recht schmal ..HEUL !!!!


 
Ich empfehle Bols Baumaschinenverleih. Bosch oder Hilti Bohrhammer mit Meißel und ratz-fatz die Türöffnung passend gemacht.
Duckundweg...


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Bols Baumaschinenverleih. Bosch oder Hilti Bohrhammer mit Meißel und ratz-fatz die Türöffnung passend gemacht.
> Duckundweg...



Ja,ja die FW, immer mit brachialer Gewalt...
Aber Umziehen wär auch noch 'ne Variante. In altersgerecht ausgebauten Wohnungen z.B. sind die Türen schööön breit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2010)

Was nicht essbar ist, wird kaputt gemacht.
Versuche mal, nen adipösen Patienten auf ner Schwerlasttrage durch eine Tür- oder Fensteröffnung zu bekommen, wenn der schon ohne Trage nicht mehr durchpasst. Da hilft nur rohe Gewalt gegen das Mauerwerk. Patienten auf Diät setzen dauert in der Regel zu lange, eventuell verschieben sich dann auch noch die Zuständigkeiten (schwarze statt weiße Fraktion). Uups, nochmal duckundweg.....


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2010)

> Versuche mal, nen adipösen Patienten auf ner Schwerlasttrage durch eine Tür- oder Fensteröffnung zu bekommen, wenn der schon ohne Trage nicht mehr durchpasst.



Nö, das versuche ich garnicht erst. Hab mir gerade erst bei der Lagerung eines solchen Pat. den Rücken ziemlich ramponiert und bin deshalb zur Zeit "fahrradunfähig".  (ernähre mich aber, da stark bewegungseingeschränkt, streng diätetisch, damit man mich im Notfall noch durch die Tür kanten kann )



> Patienten auf Diät setzen dauert in der Regel zu lange, eventuell verschieben sich dann auch noch die Zuständigkeiten (schwarze statt weiße Fraktion).



Geht alles auch anders - erst zerlegen und dann die Couch wieder zusammenflicken. 
Getreu dem Motto:



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was nicht essbar ist, wird kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hab ich keinen Hunger mehr! Adieu ihr Schaum-Erdbeeren...

Die schöne Couch!


----------



## lucie (14. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich keinen Hunger mehr! Adieu ihr Schaum-Erdbeeren...



Wenn Du sie nicht mehr magst, ich hätte da noch 3cm zwischen dem Türrahmen Platz... Her mit dem Süßstoff!!!



> Die schöne Couch!



Jo, wäre wirklich schade um sämtliche Polster..., 
die man abspecken müßte, hat einen ja auch ordentlich was gekostet!


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2010)

Bis nächsten Mittwoch frei  und auf mein Schatzi freuen, der ebenfalls nen paar Tage bis nä Mi frei hat und hier in 2 Std. aufschlägt


----------



## MelleD (14. Juli 2010)

Mein Berufsschulzeugnis....
Schnitt 1,25 ich streber 
Hat sich das zuhören im Unterricht doch ausgezahlt


----------



## apoptygma (14. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mein Berufsschulzeugnis....
> Schnitt 1,25 ich streber
> Hat sich das zuhören im Unterricht doch ausgezahlt



 Respekt


----------



## Female (14. Juli 2010)

Das "magna cum laude" im Uni-Diplom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2010)




----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mein Berufsschulzeugnis....
> Schnitt 1,25 ich streber
> Hat sich das zuhören im Unterricht doch ausgezahlt


gratulatiooon! was haste denn gelernt? streber...das glaub ich gar nicht!


----------



## Honigblume (14. Juli 2010)

Berufsschule, das waren noch Zeiten 

Grats an die Damen mit dem tollen Zeugnis und dem tollen Diplom 

Mein Highlight für heute ist, daß ich mir eine Jeans gegönnt habe.


----------



## MelleD (14. Juli 2010)

bin "noch" im 2. Ausbildungsjahr zur Kauffrau für Bürokommunikation.

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Twinkie (14. Juli 2010)

Female schrieb:


> Das "magna cum laude" im Uni-Diplom.



uiuiui....welches fach? welches thema? 

@melle: dann is ja noch etwas zeit ne 1 draus zu bügeln


----------



## MelleD (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, bis ende november, da fängt meine Abschlußprüfung an 

"Das "magna cum laude" im Uni-Diplom. "
Gratulation auch von mir


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

ich hab die berufsschule meist geschwänzt ...zur industriekauffrau hats damals trotzdem gereicht ....


----------



## MelleD (14. Juli 2010)

Naja, geschwänzt hab ich früher auch aufm Gymmi, bei mir hats nicht mehr gereicht...
Man lernt aus Fehlern...


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

,.,stimmt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

ES REGNET !!!!!!! Endlich - seit 3 wochen zum ersten mal !!!!!!


----------



## Female (15. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> *uiuiui....welches fach? welches thema?*
> 
> @melle: dann is ja noch etwas zeit ne 1 draus zu bügeln



Gesellschafts- und Kommunikationswissenschaften (Kombination von Soziologie und Medien-/Kommunikationswissenschaften).

Hätt auch nicht damit gerechnet.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2010)

Mein Highight heute: Endlich ist nach einem Dreivierteljahr die Lücke gefüllt: auf dem Implantat sitzt jetzt ein wunderschöner neuer Zahn!


----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2010)

ich habe zwei highlights vor mir: morgen wasserski und wakeboarden und am wochenende dann das dh-rennen in solling. ick freu mir wie bolle!


----------



## Twinkie (16. Juli 2010)

letzter schultag


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juli 2010)

mein Chef hat gesagt ich soll überstunden abbauen, also habe ich einen ganzen Tag im Bett verbracht

meine Schlafzeiten seit gestern:




00:00 - 08:00 Uhr
10:00 - 12:30 Uhr
13:00 - 16:00 Uhr
18:00 - 20:00 Uhr
00:00 - 07:30 Uhr...





gäähhhnn..un etz freu ich mich nurnoch auf die Outdoor-Messe in Friedrichshafen...genug geschlafen hab ich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (16. Juli 2010)

wie kann man solange schlafen? 
spätestens um 13 Uhr hätte ich hummeln im arsch bekommen


----------



## velo1981 (16. Juli 2010)

oha...
meine schlafzeiten: gestern 3 bis heute 7
vorgestern von halb vier nachts bis 7 Uhr
usw...

ich bin so müde...mein Highlight: Sonntag kann ich ausschlafen...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. Juli 2010)

Meine beiden Highlight heute sind das ich jetzt drei Wochen Urlaub hab mit super Wetter!!

Und das Andere ist das die neue DSL Anlage heut gekommen ist und ich sie schon am laufen hab! Und das bis jetzt ohne Probleme. *freu*

Allerdings ist mein Auto kaputt gegangen das trübt die Freude einwenig


----------



## Ducmo (16. Juli 2010)

..ist 1
laaaange Ferien heute um 17 Uhr beginnen
UPS das Packet geliefert hat. neue mützen, schuhe, shirts


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Juli 2010)

...heute abend lecker italienischen abend bei freunden - am montag frei -am samstag grosse spessart tour .... da is gute laune angesagt. @kenny : ...könnte auch den ganzen tag pennen - zwischendurch mal was mampfen und auf klo , dann wieder hinlegen ... muss auch manchmal sein !!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Juli 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Chef hat gesagt ich soll überstunden abbauen...




sagt meiner auch immer, aber ich hab ja gar keine Zeit dazu, wer soll denn dann die ganze Arbeit machen? 

Mein Highlight dementsprechend heute: ENDLICH WOCHENENDE!!!


----------



## Veloce (17. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight ;
heute endlich  mein Spezi Safire Comp aufgebaut und gleich mit X0 Shiftern und XT Kurbel veredelt .
Da warn doch tatsächlich noch Hakenpedale dabei


----------



## Twinkie (17. Juli 2010)

@veloce: welche griffe verwendest du mit den shiftern zusammen? und welche bremse haste?


----------



## Veloce (17. Juli 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> @veloce: welche griffe verwendest du mit den shiftern zusammen? und welche bremse haste?



Noch sind die originalen weißen  Spezi Griffe dran . Ich werde aber auf  dunklere Syntace Moto umrüsten . 
Bremse ist die Avid Elexir CR . Natürlich mit 160/140 Scheibencombi.
Die Scheiben tausche ich noch durch größere aus und das X9 Schaltwerk
durch ein XO .
Wollte eigentlich das Expert was leider in S schon weg war .
So wird halt das Comp weitgehend auf Expert inklusive Talas aufgebessert.


----------



## _stine_ (18. Juli 2010)

mein highlight heute: gleich bei der ersten abfahrt im steinfeld gemault! *autsch*
flachköpper übern lenker. zum glück nix schlimmes passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mono6 (19. Juli 2010)

Stine in action  
















Stine rockt den kopf  Bääääm


----------



## MelleD (19. Juli 2010)

Das kannste aber besser hier hochladen  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7368113#post7368113


----------



## mono6 (19. Juli 2010)

Ja woll , wird jemacht Chef


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juli 2010)

Mein Higlight heute: Ich stand vor verschlossener Fitness-Studio-Türe. Anscheinend ist der Laden insolvent!? Na dann hab ich doch einen guten Grund für Sommerpause 

Aber eigentlich find ich das doof, könnte auch in den Pech und Pannen Thread


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

Mein Highlight:
Hibike hat SSV und ich hab direkt zugeschlagen


----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

@melle tztztztztz.......ihr mit eurer onlinekaufsucht    

was gibts denn schönes ? einen freerider ?


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

nope...
Maloja Trickot und shorts und t-shirt  

Rahmen hat Schatzi nen super Schnäppi gemacht


----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

rahmen    

nen downhiller für dich oder wie ? 

braver lumpi


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

nen trek, für sich, aber leihweise kann ich ihn auch benutzen 
Lager kriegt der Typ wohl nicht mehr raus, für 90 okken schon ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mono6 (20. Juli 2010)

was für ein trek ? ein 77 ? 

na hoffentlich bekommt er die lager raus  und  auch wieder neue rein  

hehe , dann habt ihr ja jetzt beide ein bigbike  dann steht dem bayern besuch ja nix mehr im weg


----------



## MelleD (20. Juli 2010)

japp, nen 77 
Das hoffe ich auch mit den Lagern, aber ich bin da guter Hoffnung.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juli 2010)

Sauleckere Erdbeeren, mit Basilikum und ein bisschen Balsamico


----------



## velo1981 (23. Juli 2010)

Seebesuch..


----------



## Veloce (24. Juli 2010)

Hab heute erfahren das  dieses Jahr was  mit  neuem Kombi (  Dacia Logan Express )  geht . Ich bin jetzt nicht der Autofan aber  mein Golf II ist einfach  zu kurz für berufsbedingte häufige Radtransporte .

@ stine  Ist das ein sx trail ?

Hab da schon ein Auge drauf geworfen und fürchte mein neues Safire hat den Hunger auf mehr geweckt.


----------



## Nuala (29. Juli 2010)

mein highlight heute: die kleine schwester meines freundes wirft heute speer im finale der europameisterschaft. also alle daumendrücken, die hat gute chancen fürs treppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juli 2010)

na, sieht doch gut aus


----------



## Nuala (29. Juli 2010)

sie ist leider "nur" 4. geworden... aber trotzdem ganz tolle leistung!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juli 2010)

allerdings!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juli 2010)

achso, total vergessen: Mein Highlight heute:

ENDLICH 2,5 Wochen Urlaub! Nicht ins Büro müssen, nicht die Kollegen sehen!


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

zeh gegen türrahmen gerammt.....nagel noch dran


----------



## Fie (29. Juli 2010)

Für Heute: *50km* geknackt! die Hälfte davon, also der Rückweg, quasi im Dauerregen. Gibt´s ne Steigerung für Regen? Ich meine, wenn es schüttet wie aus Badewannen? Aber ich fand´s geil!


----------



## Twinkie (29. Juli 2010)

Monsun?


----------



## ghostmoni (30. Juli 2010)

@Fie: na klar, im Regen fahren gibt immer Extra-Punkte! Mich muss man dazu immer nötigen *g*

Mein Highlight letzte Woche: Urlaub im Sauerland und mein erster Besuch im Bikepark! Man, hat das Bock gemacht!!! (Auch wenn sich meine gefühlten 3-Metersprünge auf den Fotos dann als Mini-Hopser herausstellten *g*)


----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

Gestern abend Physiotherapie bekommen...hach...I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## scylla (30. Juli 2010)

Die Therapie oder den Therapeuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (30. Juli 2010)

Es ist ne Frau. Aber die ist auch zum verlieben....


----------



## Veloce (31. Juli 2010)

Gestern einen SX Trail Rahmen bestellt


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

@veloce : welche farbe  ??????

mein highlight heute : ..im rewe ewig nach cleopatra müller  milch  gesucht (cocos) . wieder mal alle vergriffen . da seh ich einen einkaufswagen - herrenlos sozusagen - mit 6 !!!!!! cleopatra milch drin ... ich wollte schon reingreifen - da mahnte mich eine stimme : nee, lass mal , muss net sein ... kurze zeit später kam der besitzer des wagens . ich fragte ihn , wo er denn die vielen flaschen gefunden hat . er grinst und sagt , er hätte alle , di noch übrig waren , schnell genommen . als er meine betröppelte mine geseh´n hat , gab er mir eine und meinet _ aber schnell wegpacken , bevor meine freundin kommt und es merkt .. KICHER ! wie nett !!! ein echtes highlight !  schönes wochenende !! kati


----------



## BineMX (31. Juli 2010)

heute mein erstes Rennrad geholt 
schön ist es geworden


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

...aber nicht , dass du dein mtb jetzt vernachlässigst ...


----------



## Veloce (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @veloce : welche farbe  ??????
> 
> mein highlight heute : ..im rewe ewig nach cleopatra müller  milch  gesucht (cocos) . wieder mal alle vergriffen . da seh ich einen einkaufswagen - herrenlos sozusagen - mit 6 !!!!!! cleopatra milch drin ... ich wollte schon reingreifen - da mahnte mich eine stimme : nee, lass mal , muss net sein ... kurze zeit später kam der besitzer des wagens . ich fragte ihn , wo er denn die vielen flaschen gefunden hat . er grinst und sagt , er hätte alle , di noch übrig waren , schnell genommen . als er meine betröppelte mine geseh´n hat , gab er mir eine und meinet _ aber schnell wegpacken , bevor meine freundin kommt und es merkt .. KICHER ! wie nett !!! ein echtes highlight !  schönes wochenende !! kati



Hi Kati ,schöne Geschichte GRINS !
Der Rahmen ist schwaaarz weil ich es leid bin weiße Rahmen zu fahren .
Wenns fertig ist gibts ne Testrunde im Taunus .


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

wo fährste denn im taunus ??? das übliche - hohemark , fuchstanz , feldberg ..??? greez , k.


----------



## Veloce (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> wo fährste denn im taunus ??? das übliche - hohemark , fuchstanz , feldberg ..??? greez , k.


Ne, meine Jagdgründe sind um Aachen aber es gibt immer mal Anlässe die
alte Heimat zu besuchen


----------



## Twinkie (31. Juli 2010)

Heute geDropT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (9. August 2010)

heute neues seil und riesenrucksack gekauft...Freitag gehts inne Berge für ne Woche...


----------



## Veloce (9. August 2010)

Heute ist der SX Trail Rahmen angekommen .


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. August 2010)

tägliches Highlight: gaanz grosses Gefühlskino


----------



## Noxya (10. August 2010)

Mein Highlight gestern war, dass endlich, nach 2einhalb Wochen Wartezeit, meine neuen violetten reverse Griffe fürs Bike angekommen sind. 
Und das zweite Highlight war, dass ich mich endlich getraut habe, mein Unterlippenpiercing zu stechen.


----------



## MelleD (10. August 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7441329"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Heute ist der SX Trail Rahmen angekommen .


Ich beneide dich gerade total


----------



## Veloce (11. August 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich beneide dich gerade total



Na , bis ich den aufbauen kann dauerts aber noch ein paar Wochen .
Auch ich hab keinen Dukatensch***** . Zuerst  kommt die Freude wieder
mal schöne Laufräder zu bauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. August 2010)

Mein Highlight (gestern): von Liftstart bis Liftschluss die Abfahrten in Winterberg gerocked  Geil!
Mein "Highlight" heute: ich muss wieder arbeiten und dabei bin ich doch komplett platt


----------



## lieblingsschaf (14. August 2010)

gestern: 102 km und ca. 2000 hm trotz 4 Wochen richtig Streß auf Arbeit und ordentlich Arbeitsstunden und fast no-sports


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2010)

mein Highlight heute: Die Testfahrt mit dem Stumpjumper FSR


----------



## Isika (17. August 2010)

Nach ständigem Dauerregen seit Sonntag, nun heute den Ergorace gekauft!
*http://www.kettler-sport.net/sport/...tdetails/katalog/26/ergometer/ergorace-1.html
*


----------



## Veloce (18. August 2010)

Heute alles für das neue Auto klargemacht 
Damit ist das Einladen der Dreckschätzchen ein Kinderspiel


----------



## Twinkie (18. August 2010)

Isika schrieb:


> Nach ständigem Dauerregen seit Sonntag, nun heute den Ergorace gekauft!
> *http://www.kettler-sport.net/sport/...tdetails/katalog/26/ergometer/ergorace-1.html
> *


 1500 euro?


----------



## Isika (18. August 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> 1500 euro?



Gehandelt und das 2009er Modell für 1125 bekommen. Das hatte sie noch verpackt auf dem Lager stehen. Durch die ü. 40 Programme muss ich mich aber noch durchwuseln.

Mich hat eben seit Anfang April das Radfieber gepackt und da ich mich schon ewig nicht mehr so sauwohl gefühlt habe, musste das
einfach sein.
Kann ich zwei Tage nicht fahren und mich auspowern, z.Z wegen des Wetters (Dauerregen) werde ich etwas ungeniessbar.


----------



## Nuala (18. August 2010)

@isika: macht das denn spaß ohne matsch, wurzeln und bäume zu radeln?! da kann man ja gleich ins gym gehen... 

... ich werde heute mal wieder eine runde im matsch spielen gehen, nachdem das gestern so gut funktioniert hat (auch wenn mich mein hinterrad das ein oder andere mal fast überholt hat).


----------



## Isika (18. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @isika: macht das denn spaß ohne matsch, wurzeln und bäume zu radeln?! da kann man ja gleich ins gym gehen...
> 
> ... ich werde heute mal wieder eine runde im matsch spielen gehen, nachdem das gestern so gut funktioniert hat (auch wenn mich mein hinterrad das ein oder andere mal fast überholt hat).




Matsch und dergleichen stört mich auch nicht, hatte ich heute früh auch schon. Um 7 los und schön ausgepowert, Rad und Besitzer gut eingeschlammt! 
Aber wenn der Regen von oben kommt, dann bin ich null motiviert. Eis und Schnee mag ich auch nicht.

Auf Studio habe ich null Bock, mal sehen, wie es mit dem Racer wird.


----------



## ghostmoni (18. August 2010)

Auf Regen hatte ich bisher auch kein Bock. Jetzt fahre ich mit der Frauke und die liebt Regen!!! Da muss ich dann wohl durch... Gestern die erste Runde und es hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fotocase (18. August 2010)

Meine neue Shoperöffnung... 

www.dawanda.com/shop/PEARLS-and-OTHERS


----------



## Nuala (18. August 2010)

oooh, ich liebe dawanda, könnte da stundenlang "bummeln"


----------



## Fotocase (18. August 2010)

...dann fang doch gleich bei mir an


----------



## Nuala (18. August 2010)

dann schau ich mal gleich rein


----------



## Fotocase (18. August 2010)

Prima


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. August 2010)

Erkenne ich, der zickige Forumsbesen, hier etwa laut seitenlangem Regelwerk unerlaubte Werbung? Nöööö! Oder?


----------



## Fotocase (18. August 2010)

nöööööö


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. August 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

...sonne , schöne tour gemacht , nachher gut essen geh´n und shoppen , alle gesund . was will man mehr   ???!!!schönes weekend !! k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giftzwerg83w (22. August 2010)

Ich werd meinen gestern geschenkt bekommenen neuen Sattel endlich installieren und testen  Ich liiiiebe Geburtstage!


----------



## Isika (22. August 2010)

Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## Twinkie (22. August 2010)

oh, von mir auch alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## Fotocase (22. August 2010)

Wir haben unseren urlaub 2011 gebucht.
Es geht wieder in die Berge zum Biken.
Nach Sonthofen / Bad Hindelang.
Und das beste vor unserer haustür ,direkt der Bikepark mit 3 Harten strecken 

2011 Wir kommen !!!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

..mit vielen treppen - grins ???


----------



## Fotocase (22. August 2010)

ne diesmal muss sie was neues meistern.
eher so sehr steile abfahrten ,so downhill artig HiHi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heupferd (22. August 2010)

Zurück vom Workshop und Fahrtechnikkurs mit Heike Möller jetzt Franck.
Freitag Brems- und Schaltkurs und Fahrten im angelegten Bikepark - 2 x auf die Schnauze gelegt gggg - gestern trails mit 500 hm, singletrails und Buckelpiste. Fahren über Wippe und div.
Habe zwar blaue Flecken und Schrammen aber strahlende Augen.

Sie motiviert wirklich klasse und ich durfte ihre Fahrkünste erleben.


----------



## heupferd (22. August 2010)

andere Fotos folgen


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2010)

Mein Highlight: Am Wochenende Area4 gewesen, einfach genial. 
Bela B ist einfach genial live und Placebo war auch genial. Editors hab ich mich zwar geärgert, dass ich sie nicht auf der Bühne gesehen habe, sondern nur von unserem Zeltplatz zugehört habe, aber war auch gut.
Heute ersten Tag wieder arbeiten, zum Glück nicht zu stressig. Bin noch nicht ganz auf der Höhe.

Heute hat mein ehemaliger Ausbilder angerufen und mir nen Halbtagsjob angeboten, welchen ich ausgeschlagen habe. Aber es ist schön zu wissen, dass Leute noch nach 4 Jahren an einen denken, wenn Stellen zu besetzen sind


----------



## Veloce (24. August 2010)

Die Mavic Crossmax SX Laufräder bei der Bucht doch noch bekommen


----------



## ghostmoni (26. August 2010)

Ganz großes Highlight gestern: Kona Coilair 2009er Rahmen gekauft... 
Jetzt geht's ans Teile zusammensuchen und aufbauen. Suchen und vergleichen kann einen ja schon so ein bißchen kirre machen, aber toll ist's trotzdem


----------



## Fie (26. August 2010)

ghostmoni schrieb:


> Ganz großes Highlight gestern: Kona Coilair 2009er Rahmen gekauft...
> Jetzt geht's ans Teile zusammensuchen und aufbauen. Suchen und vergleichen kann einen ja schon so ein bißchen kirre machen, aber toll ist's trotzdem



Yeah, eine weiter Kona-Besitzerin!!! Willkommen und viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## ghostmoni (26. August 2010)

Danke


----------



## chayenne06 (26. August 2010)

Endlich den Sigma BC 2006 verabschiedet und den Testsieger von Ciclosport Cm 4.4A gekauft !!! 
Und stellt Euch vor: er funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## murmel04 (26. August 2010)

mein zwar erst neun Wochen altes Crossbike in Zahlung gegeben, und dafür ein Ghost Mtb gekauft und abgeholt.

Wenn es jetzt das Wetter noch mitgespielt hätte, wäre es 1000% gewesen, aber leider kam das Gewitter dazwischen.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. August 2010)

dass eine bestimmte person sowas von einen vor´n kopp gekriegt hat !! das rettet das wochenende !!!!   ach ja - und ab morgen 2 wochen urlaub, FREU !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heupferd (29. August 2010)

Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel in der Rhön, 80 km und 900 hm,
Milseburg, Bubenbader Steine, Teufelstein, Steinwand usw.
Trotz 4 heftigen Regenschauern tolle Fahrt.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

..da guckt aber jemand grimmig ...


----------



## Veloce (29. August 2010)

Die Aachener Runde Mädels und Jungs haben alle den Ötzi gefinished


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. August 2010)

...


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> dass eine bestimmte person sowas von einen vor´n kopp gekriegt hat !!




... _spiel nicht mit den Schmuddelkindern, sing nicht ihre Lieder_ ... ...  ...


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

morgen sach ichs dir ja


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

ich muss (darf?) heute Überstunden abfeiern und es war Dauerregen vorhergesagt, aber draußen scheint die Sonne!  (wenigstens i_m Moment!_)


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2010)

meine Caidom-Anmeldung wurde soeben bestätigt


----------



## MelleD (30. August 2010)

Ui, bestimmt hart, aber bestimmt auch echt einzigartig  Gaaaaanz viel Spaß und Ausdauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

kenny - heut nachmittag news !!


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. August 2010)

@Trek: 
ich sag doch...spiel nicht mit den Schmuddelkindern..sing nicht ihre Lieder.... 


@Melle:
Danke I will ride hard, and die free....yeehaaaaaa


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

@kenny : ..manchmal kann man sich einfach nicht zurückhalten ..


----------



## Nuala (2. September 2010)

heute letzter arbeitstag vor dem urlaub, morgen und übermorgen hochzeit von freunden und dann ab in die sonne wellenreiten in frankreich!!!


----------



## Noxya (2. September 2010)

Wow, tolles bild.. mit der Welle. Hast du das selbst gemacht?


----------



## Nuala (2. September 2010)

nee, im internet "geklaut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. September 2010)

habe geheiratet


----------



## swe68 (4. September 2010)

Glückwunsch! Ich wünsche euch alles Gute und schöne gemeinsame Biketouren.


----------



## Deleted168745 (4. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> habe geheiratet


----------



## trek 6500 (4. September 2010)

Danke   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelleD (4. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> habe geheiratet


 
Ui, alles gute euch beiden  
Ich hoffe, ihr habt schön gefeiert!


----------



## trek 6500 (4. September 2010)

...feier is heute !!! noch viel zu tun ....


----------



## MelleD (4. September 2010)

Und da schaffste es, online zu kommen und zu schreiben? 
Ich wäre im Vollstress glaub ich.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. September 2010)

ach , 10 minuten sind immer zwischen drin zeit ...und ich meld mich nie ab - deshalb ist immer mein online button an ....heisst nicht , dass ich tag und nacht davor sitz


----------



## swe68 (4. September 2010)

Feier' schön!


----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2010)

Weil ich keinen Bock auf Frustfressen hatte, hab ich Frustgeshopped und mir nen Samsung Wave S8500 gegönnt.

Damit wäre ein Samsung 5230 in Mädchen-Pink zum Verkauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> habe geheiratet





Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## barbarissima (4. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> habe geheiratet


 
Wünsche euch alles erdenklich Gute und zigtausend schöne Biketouren 

 Lasst es euch gut gehen und holt euch die Sterne vom Himmel


----------



## Orfeu_Euridiche (5. September 2010)

Oh Trekkie. welche eine Freude!


----------



## trek 6500 (5. September 2010)

dankeschön !!!!


----------



## Honigblume (5. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> habe geheiratet



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> habe geheiratet


 
Verdammt, hättste mal vorher was gesagt, hätten wir Reis schmeissen können!

Alles Gute für euch Zwei!


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2010)

@trek 6500
ganz  liche Glückwünsche und euch viele schöne gemeinsame Touren

mein Highlight vom Samstag
Pfalztrailrunde rauf und runter 32km 1060hm


----------



## trek 6500 (6. September 2010)

pfalz is super !! wart ihr richtung lambrecht unterwegs ?? greez , kati


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2010)

Hi kati
ich kann nicht genug kriegen von der Pfalz.
Hier Neustadt-Hohe Loog-Klausental-Kalmit-Haus an den Fichten-Totenkopf-Hellerplatzhaus-Neustadt...und es gibt soo viele Wege 
Grüße Mausoline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WESEL (6. September 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> pfalz is super !!...



und die Pfälzer/innen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. September 2010)

@ Trek: Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Gibt´s ne schöne Hochzeitsreise?

@ Mausloline: Hey, das sieht ja echt gut aus, z.T. wie im Vinschgau! Da lernt man Wurzelteppiche fahren oder man fängt das Rennradeln an, oder? Manchmal glaub ich, dass die Mittelgibirgler trailtechnisch fast besser dran sind als die in den Alpen. Da sind die Trails schon rar gestreut...


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. September 2010)

Trek, auch von mir Glückwünsche!  
Bei mir war´s am 20.05.2005 soweit. Ich hoffe, Du hast das Namensproblem zufriedenstellend gelöst - ich habe mit mit einem Doppelnamen nichts Gutes getan...


----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

hihi , danke nochmal !! meinen namen hab ich behalten - bin so an ihn gewöhnt  hochzeitsreise wird sardinien - mit bikes - sein - aber hat noch zeit . lasse die hunde ungern so lange allein ---sardinien wird auf uns warten  grüsse, kati


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. September 2010)

Ich hab auch meinen Namen behalten, schon aus reiner Faulheit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. September 2010)

Würde ich warscheinlich auch. Allerdings, heiraten, hm, bin immer noch nicht soweit, auch wenn ich nur zu langjährigen Beziehungen neige.

Hatten gerade vor zwei Wochen eine Hochzeitsfeier von Freunden, da kam das Thema wieder mal auf, so nach dem Motto, du bist die, die noch nicht verheiratet ist, alle anderen sind unter der Haube.

Meine alte Dame pflegt zu erzählen, dass ich bereits im zarten Kindergartenalter verkündet habe, niemals heiraten zu wollen.

Ich freue mich immer für die anderen, wenn sie endlich heiraten, aber irgendwie krieg ich bei dem Gedanken an eine eigene Hochzeit kalte Füße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. September 2010)

ach , nach 12 jahren "wilder  ehe " fiel die entscheidung nicht mehr ganz so schwer ..


----------



## Mausoline (7. September 2010)

@ Pfadfinderin
Die Wege und Pfade in der Pfalz sind alle naturbelassen, weicher Waldboden, grasige, wurzelige Böden, wenig bis gar kein Schotter, manchmal auch tiefer Sand....es gibt aber auch Gebiete im PfälzerWald, wo es nicht so gigantisch ist. Das Gebiet um Neustadt ist super. Du kommst an Kreuzungen, da gehen 10, 12 Wege/Pfade ab (ja ja die Ritter sind wohl überall rumgekommen   ). Auf viele Gipfel führen breite Wege hoch für die Bequemen  und einen bis viele Wegle hinab. Außerdem gibts am Wochenende viele bewirtschaftete Hütten, am Samstag 2 Kuchen+2 Kaffee = 6 ...außerdem sind die Wanderer alle sehr freundlich, es gibt praktisch keine Konfrontationen...
die Tour am Samstag hatte mindestens 70% Trailanteil...
optimal für alle Trail-Junkies 









Im Nordschwarzwald dagegen geht oft Schotter über alles, je tiefer und grober umso besser, war gestern Pfad ist heute 3m breit


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2010)

@ Trek: 12 Jahre ist ja noch garnix, wir haben nach 29 Jahren geheiratet!

@ Mausoline: Soviel ich weiß, wird das "Herrichten" der Wege z.T. von der EU bezuschusst. Sei doch froh, wenn du nun schöne breite Schotterstraßen hast, anstatt so schmale, gefährliche Wege ;-)
In Südtirol sind wir mal wo langgekommen um einen Trail zu fahren, das war dann nämlich auch so, Riesenbaustelle, breite Forstautobahn und daneben eine Riesenschild, was die EU so alles gutes tut. Da weiß man wenigstens, wo die Steuergelder hinkommen.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. September 2010)

.....hand verheilt langsam ... . hunde pfote is abgeschwollen , gestern schöne tour gemacht ... was will man mehr ... schöne woche euch , die kati


----------



## Fie (16. September 2010)

Ab 1. Oktober neuer Job auf meinem Traumberuf 
Ab Montag den 20. gleich mal bis 1. Oktober 2 Wochen Praktikum auf Traumberuf 
Von gestern auf heute schon einen Alptraum gehabt: mir hat einer meinen orangen LKW geklaut und bin im Traum schon am Durchdrehen gewesen 
Einziger "Haken": sehr lange Arbeitszeiten - egal, ich will das!!!

Es grüßt euch fröhlich

Micha


----------



## chayenne06 (16. September 2010)

@Fie:
was ist denn dein traumberuf, wenn ich so neugierig fragen darf?


----------



## Fie (16. September 2010)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> @Fie:
> was ist denn dein traumberuf, wenn ich so neugierig fragen darf?



40Tonner fahren


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2010)

@ Fie
Viel Glück


----------



## Fie (16. September 2010)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @ Fie
> Viel Glück



Danke sehr


----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

viel spass und schön , dass du was gefunden hast , was du auch wirklich machen willst !!! so soll das sein !! lg , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (16. September 2010)

ui, genau, dann alles gute dir!! das ist das beste, wenn einem der job spass macht!


----------



## swe68 (17. September 2010)

Micha, ich wünsche Dir nur das beste!! Alles Gute und ich hoffe, es bleibt auch in der Praxis Dein Traumberuf!


----------



## MelleD (17. September 2010)

@Fie
Das freut mich, viel Glück bei deiner neuen Stelle!! 

Mein dicker Schinken zum Lernen ist endlich da, hab mich endlich aufgerafft, für meine Abschlussprüfung zu lernen. Nu liegen zwei Monate mit Hirnvollpacken vor mir. Beim ersten Durchblättern schon gedacht, ich bin ne Wurst  Aber das klappt schon.
Dann ist heut noch Freitag, noch den Tag schnell hinter mich bringen, dann ist auch schon Wochenende. 
Samstag kommen die Two and a half men-Staffeln! Freu mich druff


----------



## lucie (17. September 2010)

@Fie

40-Tonner, wow!!! Du hast meinen uneingeschränkten Respekt. 
Ich bin froh, dass ich einen 2,8-Tonner halbwegs durch den Verkehr manövrieren kann. Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## Fie (17. September 2010)

Mädels, ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für eure Wünsche und lass es rocken


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. September 2010)

Komme gerade vom Unheilg Konzert in Hemer.
Bin immer noch hin und weg.

Hätte ewig so weiter gehen können.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. September 2010)

ich LIEBE unheilig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelleD (18. September 2010)

Uh, Unheilig! 
Die Weihnachts-CD von denen find ich sehr gelungen.
Mag die tiefe Stimme 

Da muss ich gerade an mein bestes Konzert denken von VNV Nation. Hammer. *träum*


----------



## swe68 (18. September 2010)

VNV NAtion würde mir live wahrscheinlich bestens gefallen.... oooh - sie treten zusammen mit meinen derzeitigen Favoriten [:sitd:] am 27.12. bei mir in der Nähe auf  .... hm. Da wollte ich ja eigentlich in Urlaub sein..... was mach' ich nur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (18. September 2010)

Nchtrag - Melle, danke - ohne dich hätte ich nie danach gegoogelt.
Ich werde am 27. aus dem Urlaub zurück kommen und danach gleich aufs Konzert gehen 
Karten werden bald bestellt, wenn wir das festgezurrt haben


----------



## Veloce (21. September 2010)

Heute beim Eiskunstlauftraining mit neuer Trainerin den Dreiersprung schnell verstanden und umgesetzt. Hoffentlich kann der Verein sie behalten dann gehts endlich vorran und
ich muß keine Kilometer mehr  schrubben um irgendwie passablen Unterricht zu kriegen .


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. September 2010)

ich möcht mich hier nochmal recht herzlich bei der netten Bikerin und ihrem Anhang bedanken die mir meine Brotzeit auf die Bergstation gebracht haben... (Highlight)...ohne euch wär ich heut verhungert da oben


----------



## mono6 (22. September 2010)

@anne du kaust doch so gern an steinen  

oder hättest nen wildschwein erlegt  

was geht sonntag kopf ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. September 2010)

pfffff^^...ich bin Aasfresser..ich geh nich Jagen...

fahr moin Nacht nach Brixen...bin übers we net da


----------



## heupferd (23. September 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> 40Tonner fahren




Alles Gute und "geschmeidiges kuppeln" ggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (23. September 2010)

heupferd schrieb:


> Alles Gute und "geschmeidiges kuppeln" ggggg



Danke sehr! Ich bemühe mich stetig!!


----------



## ghostmoni (24. September 2010)

Gestern sind endlich meine Laufräder angekommen. Jetzt ist mein Kona endlich fertig 

Fährt sich echt super. Muss alles noch ein bißchen eingestellt werden, aber das ist ja normal.

Einzig blöde war nur, dass mir leider direkt bei der ersten Testfahrt im Schalthebel irgendwas gebrochen ist und ich hinten nicht mehr auf die großen Ritzel schalten konnte. Kommt jetzt erstmal nen altes dran. Ich freu mich trotzdem


----------



## trek 6500 (24. September 2010)

..glückwunsch !!!!!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

...dass mein umgetauschter fox float r es jetzt endlich so tut , wie er soll und ich den kack stahlfederdämpfer aus´m nico  machen kann !!


----------



## Nuala (25. September 2010)

mein mitbringsel aus dem surf-urlaub ist weg, endlich blasenentzündungsfrei


----------



## Fie (25. September 2010)

Ich habe heute ein Auto geschenkt bekommen, was noch TÜV bis 2012 hat und die Steuer mit Verischerung bis Ende diesen Jahres bezahlt ist!

Ich habe an Vieles nicht mehr geglaubt, aber im Moment, bin ich einfach nur glücklich und werde morgen eine Regentour machen, weil ich dem Regen entgegenlachen kann und werde


----------



## trek 6500 (25. September 2010)

siehste , alles wird gut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelleD (26. September 2010)

Vielleicht günstigen bighit-Rahmen bekommen. Mal abwarten, ob noch was schöneres an Angeboten reingeschneit kommt. Aber denke, der wird es 
Dann noch über den Winter schön aufbauen, damit einem auch nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## mono6 (26. September 2010)

@melle ich denk du hast das trek bekommen ? oder wars doch nicht mehr zu retten ?


----------



## trek 6500 (26. September 2010)

..erste fahrt mit dem orangen nico - endlich mit dem luftdämpfer !!  eine wonne !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2010)

Gestern Abend bei einem Nightride das neue GT-Zaskar Carbon Team, die Piko und die Betty "getestet"... Total genial!!

Licht wie am Tag


----------



## MelleD (27. September 2010)

mono6 schrieb:


> @melle ich denk du hast das trek bekommen ? oder wars doch nicht mehr zu retten ?


 
Nee, nachdem er nen paar Detailfotos geschickt hatte, hab ich dankend abgelehnt 
Das Bighit ist schön knallerot/Orange 
Das wird ein Spaß, zumindest wird mich kein Auto übersehen!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. September 2010)

---bildeeeer vom big hit , büüdddeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## _stine_ (27. September 2010)

@melle: aa n biggi? yeah, willkommen im club  
will a bild sehn!!


----------



## MelleD (28. September 2010)

Das wäre es 




Nu muss ich nur noch Kohle zusammen kratzen, dann wäre es meiner


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

......dann mal los !!!!! viel glück beim "zusammenkratzen"


----------



## eminem7905 (28. September 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das wäre es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geile corvette


----------



## Nuala (28. September 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> geile corvette



und ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass das ja mal eine fiese schw***prothese ist


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. September 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Das wäre es
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich möchte deine (Vor-) Freude ja nicht bremsen, aber bei neu lackierten Rahmen bin ich selber immer vorsichtig (gerade bei einem Downhiller). Dann lieber einen mit Lackschäden und Kratzern. Da sieht man Materialschäden eher und kann sich sicher(er) sein, dass nichts unter dem neuen Lack versteckt wurde.

Ansonsten ist das Biggi echt ein geiles Gerät und ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit 
Willkommen im Club


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (28. September 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> und ich wollte gerade schreiben, dass das ja mal eine fiese schw***prothese ist



genau so als wenn man liteville, speci, cannondale etc. fahren würde. 

zumindest ist das preis/leistungsverhältniss bei der corvette unschlagbar.


----------



## MelleD (28. September 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich möchte deine (Vor-) Freude ja nicht bremsen, aber bei neu lackierten Rahmen bin ich selber immer vorsichtig (gerade bei einem Downhiller). Dann lieber einen mit Lackschäden und Kratzern. Da sieht man Materialschäden eher und kann sich sicher(er) sein, dass nichts unter dem neuen Lack versteckt wurde.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Biggi echt ein geiles Gerät und ich wünsche dir viel Spass damit
> Willkommen im Club


 
Bin immer für Anregungen offen  
Für den Preis, für den ich ihn angeboten bekommen habe, ist es meiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung. Die Lager wurden alle neu gemacht. Ist ja auch erst einmal zum Testen gedacht. Ob es überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Da möcht ich nicht nen halbes Vermögen in den Sand setzen...


----------



## scylla (28. September 2010)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> genau so als wenn man liteville, speci, cannondale etc. fahren würde.


----------



## mangolassi (28. September 2010)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *eminem7905*
> 
> 
> _genau so als wenn man liteville, speci, cannondale etc. fahren würde. _



Nicht dass es uns betreffen würde, aber was sollte man denn fahren als Nicht-Prothesen-Bedürftiger? Fischer, Cyco?


----------



## trek 6500 (28. September 2010)

ragazzi .....


----------



## mangolassi (28. September 2010)

Ah, danke! Mir fiel es einfach nicht ein, bei uns heissen die California.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

..erste ausfahrt bei  bei relativ warmem nieselregen mit dem orangen bomber


----------



## Mitglied (29. September 2010)

...wahnsinn...ist das ein 29er?


----------



## trek 6500 (29. September 2010)

...langsam wirst du echt langweilig ....


----------



## Principiante (29. September 2010)

Hi!

War vorhin ein wenig Freeriden...
 Ist ja im Moment irre, wie die Pilze in den Wäldern treiben.



LG, Principiante!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. September 2010)

Mit gewichtsoptimiertem Flaschenhalter


----------



## Veloce (29. September 2010)

Heute ist eine funkelnagelneue Lyrik Coil für das Spezi angekommen


----------



## swe68 (1. Oktober 2010)

meine Konzertkarten fürs Neuwerkfestival am 27.12. sind da! 

Danke an Melle, die mich auf die Idee zur Suche nach bestimmten Konzertterminen gebracht hat


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

...die neue o´neal shorts passt wie angegossen !!! morgen solls 23 grad geben - da wird sie gleich gut eingesaut !!


----------



## swe68 (3. Oktober 2010)

in kurzem Trikot und ebensolcher Hose mit dem MTB unterwegs....


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Oktober 2010)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, wir auch - 26 grad !!!! total geiler sonnen untergang - und kein foto dabei ..;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2010)

Ne schöne  CC Runde  bei 22 C und Sonnenschein mit meinem Vater gefahren bin und wir nebenbei noch ein paar leckere Pilze gefunden haben.


----------



## MelleD (4. Oktober 2010)

Gestern war wirklich geniales Wetter... 
Und meine Gabel ist beim Service


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

*Ich kann endlich den Bunnyhop!* 

(Mit Flats.    Und Crocs...  )


----------



## Honigblume (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr tatsächlich eine Rennserie mitgefahren...


----------



## Warnschild (5. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Ich kann endlich den Bunnyhop!*
> 
> (Mit Flats.    Und Crocs...  )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Oktober 2010)

Crogs!?  Lässig


----------



## MelleD (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich wurde gerade als Mannsweib betitelt 
Und ich gleich meinen ganzen Stress und was sich noch so alles aufgestaut habe, bei genau dieser Person abladen darf! Danke!


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

@melle: wer war denn das?!


----------



## MelleD (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Exfreundin meines Freundes 

Editchen: Und bevor der falsche Eindruck entsteht, ich kam nach ihrer Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

@melle: ach, dann zählt das nicht


----------



## Veloce (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein SX Trail ist waldgierig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2010)

die Sonne scheint! Der Himmel ist sowas von blau! Wenn das kein Highlight ist!!!!


----------



## Principiante (9. Oktober 2010)

War im Wald, Freeriden.
Und... hab endlich den Sprung über das Loch gemacht, vor dem ich echt bammel hatte.

...okay, muss zugeben, hab ein paar Äste rübergelegt, zur Sicherheit ( Kopfsache ) 

Aber habs' trotzdem geschafft, ...ohne Ast-konntakt

LG, Principiante!


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Oktober 2010)

..laut umfrage in der MB sind 86 % !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! der biker der meinung , dass man auf 29er sehr gut verzchten kann . they made my day !!!


----------



## Veloce (10. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..laut umfrage in der MB sind 86 % !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! der biker der meinung , dass man auf 29er sehr gut verzchten kann . they made my day !!!



Yepp, war auch heute mein spezielles Kaviarbrötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (10. Oktober 2010)

Wobei solch eine Abstimmung in den Anfängen der Federgabeln bzw. der ersten Fullys auch nicht anders ausgegangen wäre... Was also soll solch eine Abstimmung bringen?!? Kein Mensch braucht die Bikebravos und deren Abstimmungen...


----------



## Principiante (10. Oktober 2010)

..._" Bikebravos "_....


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2010)

....in diesem speziellen  falle ist es labsal für meine seele ....


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Oktober 2010)

.... noch so ein geiler sonnentag  mit 23 grad und blauem himmel .... schöööööööööööön !!!


----------



## Veloce (10. Oktober 2010)

Vormittags ne kleine flotte Runde mit Tommasini RR in der Sonne durch Belgien geschnurrt und nachmittags das SX Trail eingeweiht


----------



## miss murphy (11. Oktober 2010)

Mein Highlight heute:

Früher von der Arbeit abgehauen (danke an meine verständnisvollen Kollegen an dieser Stelle), in die Bikeklamotten geschmissen und ne schöne lange Runde durch Herbstwald bei diesem supergeilen Wetter gedreht 

Ich  den goldenen Oktober


----------



## velo1981 (11. Oktober 2010)

heute war auch ne schöne Tour bei mir drin...oooo was war DAS schöööön!

Und morgen direkt ne Runde mit ner lieben Freundin, mit der ich ewig nicht gefahren bin - das wird suuuuuper


----------



## Honigblume (15. Oktober 2010)

Habe kurzfristig noch nen Termin gekriegt für eine Wohnungsbesichtigung morgen 

Ich kann auch diplomatisch sein


----------



## apoptygma (15. Oktober 2010)

Cycling Film Festival Herne 

http://www.cyclingfilms.de/

Ab 19:30 ist da Einlass....noch wer da?


----------



## Honigblume (15. Oktober 2010)

Tsss, davon hätten sie im Wochenblatt ruhig Werbung machen können....

Viel Spaß! Lohnt sich bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. Oktober 2010)

..heute abend zum essen eingeladen in ne pizzeria , wo´s lauter pizzen gibt , die´s sonst nirgends gibt - mit birne , cranberries und gorgonzola und hänchenfleisch z. b. - zum reinsetzen !! freu mich schön - magen knurrt schon


----------



## Veloce (16. Oktober 2010)

Gerade 8 frische Feigen vernascht


----------



## apoptygma (16. Oktober 2010)

...noch nicht Amok gelaufen (obwohl ich mehr als einen Grund hätte)

Ersatzventil zum Sport:

Spaghetti Mozarella mit Sardellen und nen großen Tomatensalat.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (16. Oktober 2010)

Hurra! Mountainbiking!
4-Türme-Tour zum Gallusmarkt mit ausreichend Hessenpunsch und Apfelsex!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Oktober 2010)

.... endlich die buchsen für den manitou 3way so abgeschliffen , dass er ins 601 passt !!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2010)

mein Schatzi hat grad aus dem hintersten Eck in Nepal angerufen  

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten: Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti) _


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Oktober 2010)

Heute war es so weit. Der Renner ist auf der Rolle und ich bin das erste Mal drinnen geradelt. Das Highlight daran: Bewegung trotz Dauerregen


----------



## jjules (19. Oktober 2010)

Endlich (!!!) ne Stelle auf dem "Hometrail" fahren können die bisher niieeee ging!!! Es geht auf nem Trail eng um ne Kurve, steil hoch (Voderrad schwebt fast) und ohne Anlauf um ein paar Felsbrocken rum.

Ich sollt öfter allein Trails fahren... da bin ich seltsamerweise so im "Scheiß drauf"- Modus! Und niemand sagt: "Da vorn musst du jetzt aber aufpassen!! Oder, "Jetzt wirds rutschig..."

Das soll mir bitte nie jemand sagen!!! Sonst fahr ich wie ein "Hühnchen"!!! Wenn ich nix weiß läuft alles Bestens!!!


----------



## Nuala (20. Oktober 2010)

@jjules: kenn ich genauso! wenn mich jemand "warnt", dann gehen die alarmglocken an und ich fange an faxen zu machen. am besten bremse auf und einfach rüber  allerdings fahre ich immer in der gruppe, weil ich angst habe mich zu zerbröseln und dann alleine irgendwo auf dem dh zu liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmoni (20. Oktober 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, jjules!

Ist bei mir genauso. Wenn ich nicht weiß was kommt, geht's meistens besser. 
Aber ich bin auch selbst Schuld, ich frag ja auch immer wieder: was kommt denn da jetzt? 
Alleine bin ich allerdings noch schissiger also sowieso schon...


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

Noch besser wird's wenn noch so ein Spruch wie "das ist aber ziemlich knifflig" oder "bin ja mal gespannt, ob du das schaffst", kommt 
Danach schaffe ich es dann unter Garantie gar nicht mehr oder versuche es gar nicht erst  Geht mir selbst beim Einparken so... wenn jemand (vorzugsweise ein Mann) mit kritischen Gesichtsausdruck danebensitzt oder gleich fragt, ob er mich nicht besser in die 5x5 m große Parklücke lotsen sollte, stelle ich mich an wie der blutigste Fahranfänger. Und dann heißt es, Frauen können nicht fahren  Alleine treff ich meistens in die engste Parklücke beim ersten Anlauf.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich ganz neue Kontaktlinsen zum Ausprobieren. Multifokallinsen! Was das ist? Naja, sowas wie eine Multifokalbrille, also mit verschiedenen Bereichen für Nähe und Ferne und Mitte. Soll richtig schwierig sein, sich (bzw das Gehirn) daran zu gewöhnen... Mal sehen. Wäre toll, wenn es klappt!


----------



## Principiante (20. Oktober 2010)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so?


----------



## Principiante (20. Oktober 2010)

...ne,ne. Ist schon ne tolle Sache, diese Linsen.

Wird schon klappen, braucht eben etwas zeit.

Viel Glück damit!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Meine neuen Flats gestern nach der Hausrunde bei meinem Dealer in Augenschein genommen und auch gleich montiert bekommen.

Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Die Chefin legt einen kleinen Pappkarton auf die Theke. Darin ein in Folie eingeschlagenes braunes Holzkästchen mit goldener Schrift "NC 17", innen fest mit feinporigem Schaumstoff, fast schon Moosgummi, ausgeschlagen, darin die Pedalen einschließlich 2 Päckchen inoffizieller Ersatzpins in rot und schwarz, ein Fläschchen mit Schraubensicherung, die "Bedienungsanleitung" und....ein Infektionsschutzhandschuh, damit man sich die Finger nicht dreckig macht.

Ich hab erst mal auf der Theke gelegen vor lachen.
Das Holzkästchen ist besser gearbeitet als die Schmuckschatulle meiner alten Dame, aber vor allem die Bedienungsanleitung ist ein echter Brüller.

Auszug:
Wichtiger Hinweis für Bluter: Die Pins der Pedalen können auch bei bestimmungsgemäßem Gebrauch zu Verletzungen führen. Bitte fragen Sie vor der Benutzung Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker. Pflaster sind nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Oktober 2010)

oooh, die hast Du?
Ich habe diese Schatulle neulich in einem Onlineshop entdeckt und fand das ebenfalls recht lustig... Ich verhandle noch mit meinem Konto...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss ein bisschen Gewicht sparen, die sind 200 g leichter als meine alten Flats. Alles nur, damit das Mehrgewicht der automatischen Sattelstütze, auf die ich ein Auge geworfen habe, das Gesamtgewicht das Radels nicht zu weit nach oben treibt.

Habe sie am Samstag auf dem Hahnenkamm richtig ausprobiert. Der Halt da drauf ist super, selbst das 3 kg-Hinterrad anlupfen geht.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

----  hund hat maus gefangen - hab sie gerettet -


----------



## Principiante (25. Oktober 2010)

...Dein Hund? 
Der Schlawiner!


----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein Crosser läuft endlich! - Der Wald war wunderschön, voller Sonnenflecken und raschelndem Laub und mittendrin ich glückstrahlend und vor Anstrengung rotbackig auf meinem neuen Cyclocrossgeschoss.

Und dann, als wär dem nicht genug, wurden heut die Langlaufski geliefert!

Juhuuu!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Oktober 2010)

..... morgen nur 3 stunden arbeiten - dann endlich zeit , ins bunte laub "spielen" zu geh´n !! FREU !!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich ganz neue Kontaktlinsen zum Ausprobieren. Multifokallinsen! Was das ist? Naja, sowas wie eine Multifokalbrille, also mit verschiedenen Bereichen für Nähe und Ferne und Mitte. Soll richtig schwierig sein, sich (bzw das Gehirn) daran zu gewöhnen... Mal sehen. Wäre toll, wenn es klappt!



Es wurde mich sehr interessieren, wie es dir mit den Linsen geht. Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt. Ich hab in keinem Bereich mehr richtig scharf gehabt. Auch Kontaktlinsen allgemein haben mir nicht gefallen. Es fühlt sich an wie eine plastiktüte auf dem Auge . Erzähle bitte nachher wie es klappt! vielleicht mache ich einen 2. Versuch. Brillen im Winter... das ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Oktober 2010)

Also mein absolutes Highlight heute ist das ich gleich mit ner ganz lieben Freundin zum Linkin Park Konzert nach Dortmund fahre. 

Auch wenn mich das neue Album ga nicht überzeugt hat, wirds bestimmt klasse!! *freu*


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2010)

ich starte gleich zum  Gaslight Anthem  - Konzert nach Kölle  
 whooooooohoooooo 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CQxnFDjNFA"]YouTube        - The Gaslight Anthem - Bring It On (Live)[/nomedia]


----------



## Veloce (26. Oktober 2010)

Heute vormittag mit dem " kleinen Schwarzen " eine ausgiebige Herbsttour
gefahren .Gut 17 Kg berghoch bringen stramme Waddln.
Beim Eiskunstlauftraining das Rückwärts Übersetzen verbessert und mich
über die neuen Herrausforderungen gefreut .Es ist schön endlich wieder sinnvolles effizientes
Training zu haben.
Danach  noch Trampolin gehüpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (26. Oktober 2010)

Hey Veloce,
wenn Susanne und ich Anfang des kommenden Jahres unsere SX-Trails bekommen, dann könnten wir doch eigentlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen, oder? Namen haben unsere zukünftigen Rädchen dank ihres Gewichts jetzt schon, Susas heißt "Mister Quarkbällchen" und meins "Nadjas Moped". Berghoch sind wir allerdings keine Wunderkinder...
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Oktober 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... morgen nur 3 stunden arbeiten - dann endlich zeit , ins bunte laub "spielen" zu geh´n !! FREU !!!!!


was war hier eich schonwieder am Start? hast du wieder mit einem Stöckchen in einem Scheisshaufen rumgestochert und die Fliegen aufgescheucht...ei ei eiaber mal 1000 Punkte auf der Unterhaltungsskala...


----------



## Veloce (26. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hey Veloce,
> wenn Susanne und ich Anfang des kommenden Jahres unsere SX-Trails bekommen, dann könnten wir doch eigentlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen, oder? Namen haben unsere zukünftigen Rädchen dank ihres Gewichts jetzt schon, Susas heißt "Mister Quarkbällchen" und meins "Nadjas Moped". Berghoch sind wir allerdings keine Wunderkinder...
> Grüße
> Nadja



Oh ja!
Bis dahin hab ich  auch gelernt den Federweg auszunutzen  
Berghoch schööön Stollen für Stollen.......
Ist schon ein geniales Konzept der Rahmen .
Ich verspreche die Tage ein Bild reinzustellen .


----------



## Gerd-Peter (26. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hey Veloce,
> wenn Susanne und ich Anfang des kommenden Jahres unsere SX-Trails bekommen, dann könnten wir doch eigentlich mal eine gemeinsame Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen, oder? Namen haben unsere zukünftigen Rädchen dank ihres Gewichts jetzt schon, Susas heißt "Mister Quarkbällchen" und meins "Nadjas Moped". Berghoch sind wir allerdings keine Wunderkinder...
> Grüße
> Nadja



Hallo Nuala,

meine Frau hat ihrem Fahrrad auch einen Namen gegeben. Ich dachte ja zuerst, sie wäre damit einzigartig, aber anscheinend ist so etwas ja in der Damenwelt üblich. Also habe ich heute direkt was dazugelernt. Mein Highlight des Tages. Danke! 

Jetzt sag noch schnell, wo es in Aachen Berge gibt zum hochfahren. 

Gute Nacht allerseits, Gerd-Peter.


----------



## Nuala (26. Oktober 2010)

Lieber Gerd-Peter,
wir wollen nicht hochfahren,  sondern *runter*!!! Hier ein kleines Aachen-Schmackerl:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59cPq61QBHE"]YouTube        - Max Schumann Trailriding[/nomedia]

Grüße
Nadja


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Persönliche Bestzeit auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. 34,72km mit einer Schnittgeschwindigkeit von 26,17km/h  (das erste mal unter 1:20Std.)
Die Dusche hatte ich mir dann wirklich verdient.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Oktober 2010)

Puh, da hast du ja ganz schön weit?  Und das in der Zeit! 
Fährst du den Schnitt mit dem MTB?


----------



## jjules (29. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> Lieber Gerd-Peter,
> wir wollen nicht hochfahren,  sondern *runter*!!! Hier ein kleines Aachen-Schmackerl:
> YouTube        - Max Schumann Trailriding
> 
> ...



Hey Nadja,... sollte ich je in Aachen sein, ich steh auf deiner Matte!!!  *willdasfahren*


----------



## Nuala (29. Oktober 2010)

@jjules: herzlich willkommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Oktober 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Puh, da hast du ja ganz schön weit?  Und das in der Zeit!
> Fährst du den Schnitt mit dem MTB?


 
Zu 1. und 2. Seh ich auch so
3. Ja, mit dem HT

Aber ich bin jetzt nicht die Monsterwade  Fahre die Strecke nicht täglich. Habe mein HT in der Firma untergestellt und kann dann bei entsprechendem Wetter damit nach Hause gondeln. Am nächsten Tag muss ich dann zur Arbeit mit dem Bike, kann aber für den Rückweg wieder das Auto nehmen. Kling kompliziert, ist aber eigentlich ganz einfach und ich muss nicht jedes Mal beide Strecken an einem Tag fahren.


----------



## blutbuche (29. Oktober 2010)

@kenny : ..so könnte man es auch nennen  ... aber : alles ist gut !!


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Oktober 2010)

wusst ichs doch dass wieder irgendwas eskaliert ist

mein Highlight heute: ich packe --> Kenny macht Urlaub!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2010)

Stichwort Urlaub: 
Mein Highlight heute: Wir buchen heute Urlaub, einmal snowboarden im Winter, und einmal La Palma im Frühjahr


----------



## jjules (30. Oktober 2010)

Gute Zeit.. da gibts frühbucher preise.. such mal nach Frühbucher La Palma oder so...


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

@kenny : wohin gehts denn ? bikemässig , oder "normaler"urlaub ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Oktober 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @kenny : wohin gehts denn ? bikemässig , oder "normaler"urlaub ???


was ist "normaler" Urlaub? nene, Klettern und an den Pausentagen Biken..wie gehabtzum _sechsten_ mal in diesem Jahr: Südtirol...und nein es wird NIE langweilig

also, bis nächste Woche Ladies (und mitlesende Gentlemen..un lass das Forum ganz Tre... ähh Blutbuche


----------



## blutbuche (30. Oktober 2010)

ich gelobe ... schöne tage , dir !!!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Oktober 2010)

dass ebay mal wieder bewiesen hat, dass es doch immer noch Leute gibt, die einem ordentliches Geld für alten Kram geben  Und ich bin wieder 4 Dinge los *freu*


----------



## blutbuche (31. Oktober 2010)

.... beim biken 20 grad in der sonne - man hat sogar in der windjacke geschwitzt ... so könnte es noch eine weile bleiben !!


----------



## Veloce (31. Oktober 2010)

Vormittags schön übers Eis gefegt und nachmittags 
 eine 75 km Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern  mit dem kleinen Schwarzen gefahren


----------



## Principiante (31. Oktober 2010)

...meine neue Feder ausprobiert (  )


----------



## Nuala (31. Oktober 2010)

Sushi und Tatort


----------



## Nuala (1. November 2010)

heute geht es seit 4 wochen das erste mal wieder in wald, allerdings erst mal nur eine (cc-)schnittchentour um zu testen wie die schulter das ganze so findet


----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

..und wie fand die schulter es ???


----------



## Nuala (1. November 2010)

die schulter weiß noch nicht genau wie es ihr gefallen wird, da ich gerade erst dabei bin mich in meine protektoren zu begeben und das zwickt leider schon ein bisschen in der schulter... aber ich werde versuchen es ganz ruhig anzugehen und keine spirenzchen zu machen. in ein paar stunden weiß ich dann bescheid, ob radeln wieder geht. drückt mir die daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. November 2010)

daumen gedrückt !!!!


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2010)

mein Schatzi hat grad nach zwei Wochen jwd aus Nepal angerufen 
und am Samstag kommt er wieder


----------



## Nuala (1. November 2010)

also die schulter hat wunderbar mitgespielt, nur das mit springen und am lenker ziehen mochte sie nicht so gerne. allerdings machte mein rechter daumen ziemlich zicken, der hat wohl bei dem sturz vor ein paar wochen mehr abbekommen als ich dachte... insgesamt war es schön nach 4 wochen mtb-abstinenz wieder im wald gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2010)

...konnte heute wieder einmal die Stabilität meiner Protektoren testen..._grins_...

...Schön über dem Lenker abgegangen und trotzdem noch geschafft, mit dem Oberrohr zu  _schmusen_

Wenn die 3 Flecken an meinem Oberschenkel richtig schön blau geworden sind, setze ich ein Bild rein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greets, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2010)

mein Higlight heute: Habe vom Händler die lang ersehnte Mail bekommen, dass ich nächste Woche mein Rad abholen kann!


----------



## Honigblume (4. November 2010)

Mein Highlight heute:
Habe die Entfristung meines Arbeitsvertrages bekommen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (4. November 2010)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute:
> Habe die Entfristung meines Arbeitsvertrages bekommen



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2010)

Danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. November 2010)

heute 8 Überstunden weniger 
Ich arbeite daran bis zum 31.12 auf Null zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (5. November 2010)

Bei fiesem Usselswetter die weltbesten (meine!!!) selbst gebackenen Zimtschnecken mit Milchkaffee essen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. November 2010)

boooah! Jetzt bin ich neidisch! Lecker!


----------



## velo1981 (6. November 2010)

heute eingeladen und es wird bestimmt feucht fröhlich


----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2010)

Mein Highlight heute war ein perfektes, englisches, 250g Rumpsteak *mjam*.

Könnt ich jeden zweiten Tag essen


----------



## Veloce (6. November 2010)

Mein Highlilight heute ;
Die bestellte Charles Llloyd CD  ist endlich da und 
gleich gehts lecker Sushi Essen


----------



## blutbuche (6. November 2010)

@nuala . .... erbitten da s rezept !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

@blutbuche: Hier das Rezept 

Cinnamon Rolls (ca. 16 Stück)
500 g	 Mehl
42 g	 Hefe (Germ)
60 g	 Zucker
250 ml Milch, lauwarm
100 g	 Butter, flüssig
50 g	 Butter, weich
150 g	 Zucker, braun
1 TL	 Zimt
50 g	 Puderzucker 
1 Flasche	 Aroma (Vanille-), oder Rum-Aroma
3 EL	 Milch

Zubereitung

Für die richtige Temperatur der Milch diese für 30 Sekunden bei 150 W in die Mikrowelle stellen. 
Germ in die lauwarme Milch bröseln. Einen Esslöffel Zucker (von den 60 g wegnehmen) in der Milch mit Germ auflösen. Mehl mit Milchgemisch gut verkneten und im Backofen bei 50 Grad ca. 15 Minuten gehen lassen. Dann den restlichen Zucker und die Butter hinzufügen und verkneten bis ein geschmeidiger, glatter, nicht klebender Teig entstanden ist. Nochmals aufgehen lassen bis sich die Teigmenge sichtbar vergrößert hat (im Backofen bei 50 Grad ca. 20 Minuten). 

Den Teig ca. 1 cm dick ausrollen und mit der weichen Butter bestreichen. Den braunen Zucker mit dem Zimt vermischen und dann die Mischung auf die Butter streuen. Die Teigplatte von der schmalen Seite her einrollen. Dann 2-3 cm dicke Scheiben abschneiden und mit der Schnittfläche dicht nebeneinander rosettenartig auf ein Backblech legen. Aufgehen lassen (50 Grad im Backrohr für 20 Minuten) und 25 Minuten bei 160 Grad Heißluft auf der untersten Schiene backen. 

Aus Puderzucker, Aroma und Milch durch Verrühren einen Zuckerguss herstellen. Die Zimtrollen sofort nach dem Backen damit verzieren.

PS. Ich nehme immer ein bisschen weniger Zucker für die Füllung, ist mir sonst zu süß...


----------



## alet08 (7. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @blutbuche: Hier das Rezept
> 
> Cinnamon Rolls (ca. 16 Stück)
> 500 g     Mehl
> ...




Grad ausprobiert, thx. allerdings mit hab ich´s mit Vanille gemacht.
lecker


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2010)

Du backst mitten in der Nacht? Hut ab! 

Mein Highlight heute: Wir haben eine Woche La Palma gebucht, für Mai


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2010)

..mein highlight heute : maloja blackberry shorts für 41 euro ergattert !!!  ich LIIIIEEEBE Ebay !!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Habe gerade einen "gebraucht neuen" Demorahmen gekauft  Kann ihn nächstes Wochenende abholen. Dann wird das Biggi umgebaut


----------



## blutbuche (7. November 2010)

zeigen  , zeigen !!!!!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Noch sieht es so aus:






Habe halt nur den Rahmen gekauft. Bis ich es fertig habe dauert es wohl noch etwas aber Bilder gibt es dann natürlich auch


----------



## Nuala (7. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Noch sieht es so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr, sehr geil!!!


----------



## blutbuche (8. November 2010)

hmmm. ganz schön bunt ......

@nuala : danke fürs rezept !!


----------



## MelleD (8. November 2010)

Schönes Demo!!! 

Mein Highlight: Endlich eine neue Frisur mit neuer Farbe! War echt mal wieder nötig 
Ich liebe sie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## velo1981 (8. November 2010)

war heute mit einer Kollegin laufen und ich konnte ganz gut mithalten...super!!! Schön durch den Herbstwald.


----------



## Elmo66 (9. November 2010)

Welch ein Highlight...endlich sind meine FiveTen und die Flats da...ich freu mich

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Principiante (9. November 2010)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Welch ein Highlight...endlich sind meine FiveTen und die Flats da...ich freu mich
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66



Super!

viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. November 2010)

nur noch 1x schlafen


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nur noch 1x schlafen


 
...dann kommt der Nikolaus!


----------



## Veloce (11. November 2010)

Gerade die frisch angerührte Wasabi Paste getestet .
Das fegt schön durch


----------



## HiFi XS (12. November 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> @blutbuche: Hier das Rezept ...
> 
> Cinnamon Rolls (ca. 16 Stück)
> .



meine Mutter hat immer cinnamon rolls gemacht - sind sowas von lecker! muss ich selber probieren. danke!


----------



## Principiante (12. November 2010)

...gerade aus dem Wald gekommen von meiner kleinen Trimm dich Strecke... 

und überlebt...

...An der letzten Übung knackte es gewaltig über mir und ein echt fetter Ast kam runter, ich konnte aber ausweichen. 
Da dachte ich _,komm, geh jetzt nach Hause, ist zu gefährlich bei dem Sturm.'_





Hab gerade die letzte Biegung hinter mir, da krachte es so gruselig und langanhaltend, dass ich direkt kehrt gemacht habe und neugierig gucken gegangen bin.
Siehe da, ein wirklich großer Baum ist umgekippt und regelrecht geborsten. Direkt über den Weg...

Ich denke, ich werde nicht mehr bei solch stürmischen Böen in den Wald gehen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2010)

..is auch besser - bei uns im wald sind gestern auch viele bäume umgeknickt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. November 2010)

Principiante schrieb:


> Siehe da, ein wirklich großer Baum ist umgekippt und regelrecht geborsten. Direkt über den Weg...
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde nicht mehr bei solch stürmischen Böen in den Wald gehen...
> 
> ...




Ich war heut seit ner Woche das erstemal wieder reiten.
Herrlich und das Pony ist gelaufen als wäre er ein Vollblut. 

Und ich glaube meine Stallkollegen hamm mich insgeheim für verrückt erklärt.. , wenn die wüssten das ich es bin.

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich auch damit gerechnet das ich zumindest ein paar umgeknickte Bäume sehe aber war nicht einer da.


----------



## apoptygma (12. November 2010)

...das überbackende Spargelschnitzel von meinem Lieblingsgriechen grade


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2010)

...hund wieder "normal" !!!    , matsch tour !! und jetzt gleich ne pizza speciale !! tschööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## apoptygma (16. November 2010)

Meine ersten größeren HM endlich wieder mit Spass inne Backen hochgedrückt....ich glaube, ich bin raus aus dem fuc...... Loch


----------



## Nuala (16. November 2010)

weihnachtsgeschenk fürs schwesterherz fertig gebastelt


----------



## Elmo66 (16. November 2010)

Neue Tasche bestellt...ich liebe Taschen

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (16. November 2010)

Eine schöne 60 km Rennradrunde durch Belgien gefahren und wie jeden Winteranfang   mit kurzen Handschuhen bei 2 C gefroren aber trotzdem  ohne Aufwärmpause durchgehalten .


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. November 2010)

Hab vorhin einen Anruf vom Second-Hand Laden bekommen das mein alter Pferdesattel für 180 verkauft worden ist. *freu*


----------



## lieblingsschaf (17. November 2010)

eigentlich gestern:

Zum ersten Mal beim Yoga das Gefühl gehabt, daß sich der Kopf entspannt!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Veloce (17. November 2010)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> eigentlich gestern:
> 
> Zum ersten Mal beim Yoga das Gefühl gehabt, daß sich der Kopf entspannt!
> 
> ...





Dafür höre ich gerade öfters Buona Vista Social Club .


----------



## Principiante (17. November 2010)

...noch 2 1/2 Std... Harry Potter 7 - Vorpremiere..._freu_


----------



## Elmo66 (18. November 2010)

Heute Flats und FiveTen eingeweiht...bin begeistert

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Honigblume (19. November 2010)

Mein Highlight gestern war der Dienstplan für Dezember


----------



## MelleD (19. November 2010)

Bald Wochenende.
Hab nächste Woche meine Abschlußprüfung und komme mit dem Lernen gut klar.
Wußte garnicht, dass ich so viel weiß 

Dann kommt morgen mein lang erwartetes Paket mit Klamotten! Freu mich schon!


----------



## Nuala (19. November 2010)

... war eigentlich gestern, aber egal, ich habe mich beim ashtanga-yoga verknoten können wie eine brezel und das mit meiner kaputten schulter. ein hoch auf die tolle physiotherapeutin


----------



## apoptygma (19. November 2010)

Eigentlich schon vorgstern ;-) Aber da sie heute ausprobiert wird.

Meine neue Mavic Inferno, die in Männer XS passte wie angegossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (20. November 2010)

Mein Highlight heute ist mein erster richtiger Bunny Hopp 

Nicht hoch aber mit beiden Rädern in der Luft.


----------



## Veloce (21. November 2010)

Heute mal ne  gediegene 100+ Tour mit dem Renner gefahren  .


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. November 2010)

Schnee

Schiiifffoooaaaaannnnnnis as leiwandste


----------



## MelleD (24. November 2010)

Ersten Teil der Abschlußprüfung gut hinter mich gebracht, Freitag noch nen bissl am Rechner rumtippen und Freitag abend feiern gehen.


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2010)

die langersehnte Steuererstattung so ausgefallen ist, wie berechnet.

Na jetzt kann Weihnachten kommen, und das neue Rad ist auch wieder drin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2010)

... die Gehaltsabrechnungen für November mit dem zusätzlichen Weihnachtsgeld, welche unsere Sekretärin gerade an alle verteilt hat.

Bei mir freuen sich zwei. Erst ich und dann der Dealer meines Vertrauens.


----------



## murmel04 (25. November 2010)

ja die hab ich auch vorliegen, allerdings mach ich die in der Firma und das beste ist, ich bekomme auch Weihnachtsgeld, obwohl ich erst seit 01.07 hier bin. und es dies in meiner alten Firma nicht gab, da gab es nur Überstunden für lau.

Hatte aber auch schon Urlaubsgeld. 

LG


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2010)

Weihnachtsgeld? Ach, das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## MelleD (26. November 2010)

Juhu, Weihnachtsgeld kommt 
Heute noch den letzten Teil der Prüfung hinter mich gebracht, sollte wohl alles gut gegangen sein 

Erstmal nachher nen paar Cocktails schlürfen gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (26. November 2010)

Morgen!!!

Morgen mein Highlight wird Canyon in Koblenz sein und die Bestellung meines Weihnachtsgeschenkes von meiner absolut besten Hälfte:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2082

Ja, Ihr dürft jetzt alle neidisch sein


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2010)

na dann Glückwunsch!!

Kommt es wenigstens noch vor Weihnachten???

Oder beginnt jetzt das lange warten?

Hab meines schon vor zwei Wochen gekommen.

LG


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. November 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> na dann Glückwunsch!!
> 
> Kommt es wenigstens noch vor Weihnachten???
> 
> ...




Vor Weihnachten? Wo denkst Du hin, nein, auf der Homepage steht 3. KW, aber ich rechne mit Februar, mal sehen was sie morgen im Showroom sagen.


----------



## murmel04 (26. November 2010)

Na ja, wäre doch schön gewesen, kenne mich mit Lieferzeiten nicht aus.

Aber sag mal für mich als unwissende, warum haben die Hersteller denn so lange Lieferzeiten?? Würd mich echt mal Interssieren.

LG - sorry noch neu in dem Gebiet


----------



## ActionBarbie (26. November 2010)

Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung....

Ein Bekannter hat sich das Nerve AM 8 bestellt und muss bis zur KW 4 warten. Diese Wartezeiten sind für Canyon, was ich bisher so gehört habe aber noch moderat, das soll sich bis zur Saisonmitte bis zu einem halben oder 3/4 Jahr summieren, auch ein Grund warum ich jetzt bestelle.

Klar wäre vor Weihnachten schön gewesen , aber ganz ehrlich weiß ich nicht ob ich dem neuen RAd gleich diese Sauerei da draußen an tun will, da muss dann wohl doch eher meine Welle noch durch (Stevens Wave)


----------



## Leni65 (26. November 2010)

Alle Metastasen besiegt, niedergekämpft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. November 2010)

Leni65 schrieb:


> Alle Metastasen besiegt, niedergekämpft...



ich freue mich für Dich!   
Wie geht es Dir sonst?


----------



## Nuala (28. November 2010)

Gleich Unmengen von Plätzchen backen mit den Mädels, dabei flaschenweise Prosecco mit Aperol vernichten und Gossip erzählen  Jetzt kommt allerdings das weniger tolle, ich muss vorher noch ein bisschen aufräumen, ich hasse es


----------



## Nuala (28. November 2010)

bananen-cookies mit gesalzenen macadamianüssen sind fertig! im rezept steht, dass die 3-4 wochen haltbar sind, wenn man sie kühl und trocken lagert. ich bezweifele allerdings, dass die solange überhaupt in der keksdose sind. die duften nämlich schon mal ziemlich großartig...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2010)

das klingt mal unverschämt lecker!!


----------



## swe68 (28. November 2010)

Oh ja!
Highlight - bei der Cyclocrosser-Runde habe ich ein paar Minuten lang die Sonne gesehen...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2010)

ja vorhin war sogar plötzlich ganz viel Sonne da, Schnee leider keiner mehr, wir haben dann kurz für ein Foto angehalten, dieser Anblick war ein Highlight nach den letzten trüben Tagen!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (28. November 2010)

@ Frau Rauscher: sehr schön! Wo ist denn das?


----------



## blutbuche (28. November 2010)

geiles bild !!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. November 2010)

tja kaum zu glauben, aber so schön ist der Offenbacher Stadtwald 
Liegt auf unserer Hausrunde


----------



## gomes123 (30. November 2010)

mein Highlight 
geld machen
Freunden zusammen essen
neu Gedicht lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (30. November 2010)

Morgen kann ich mein ersten Türchen aufmachen! 

Von mir zusammengebastelter Adventskalender (der mich meine Nerven gekostet hat an dem Tag) und von meinem Freund gefüllt


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

..sind wahrscheinlich bunte kettenblattschrauben drin ....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. November 2010)

das gehört eigentlich eher in "heute ist ein doofer Tag" weil: ich habe keinen Adventskalender


----------



## Veloce (30. November 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> das gehört eigentlich eher in "heute ist ein doofer Tag" weil: ich habe keinen Adventskalender



Ich kriege meinen jedes Jahr von Schwalbe geschickt


----------



## MelleD (1. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..sind wahrscheinlich bunte kettenblattschrauben drin ....


 
Nee, die hab ich ja schon 

Lecker Süßkram, damit der Winterspeck noch mehr wird 

*Frau Rauscher ein Twix rüberschieb*


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Dezember 2010)

... ich gerade vor 15 Minuten supergünstig ein Paar nagelneue RR-Schuhe von Specialized bei ebay ersteigert habe 

Aber dafür habe ich keinen Adventskalender 

Das Leben ist hart...


----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

...das grüne speci gehört MIIIIR !!!!!  am we wirds zu mir geschickt .


----------



## Honigblume (3. Dezember 2010)

Heute ist ein toller Tag, weil die Scheibenwaschanlage wieder aufgetaut ist (man muß nur ne Stunde im Parkhaus stehen  ), die Telefonverträge von meinem Liebsten und mir beim Umzug zusammen gelegt werden können und ich heute im allerletzten Geschäft die XBox bekommen habe, die ich haben wollte


----------



## Principiante (3. Dezember 2010)

_....lalalalala...._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmo66 (3. Dezember 2010)

@principante:

...hach, chices Bike...echt ein Highlight

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem ich den gestrigen Schock meiner KFZ-Rechnung einigermaßen verdaut habe ,
ich in aller Herrgottsfrüh schon leckere Plätzchen gebacken habe! Einen Teil bekommt mein Neffe in sein Nikolauspäckchen eingepackt und der Rest??? Tja, der hat wie immer nicht ansatzweise die geringste Chance auch nur annährend eine engere und dauerhafte Beziehung zur Plätzchendose einzugehen  Hmmmmmm............


----------



## Veloce (5. Dezember 2010)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den gestrigen Schock meiner KFZ-Rechnung einigermaßen verdaut habe ,
> ich in aller Herrgottsfrüh schon leckere Plätzchen gebacken habe! Einen Teil bekommt mein Neffe in sein Nikolauspäckchen eingepackt und der Rest??? Tja, der hat wie immer nicht ansatzweise die geringste Chance auch nur annährend eine engere und dauerhafte Beziehung zur Plätzchendose einzugehen  Hmmmmmm............




Och, bei mir kommen sie schon bis zur Plätzchendose .....
Aber das Versteck kenne nur ich


----------



## Principiante (5. Dezember 2010)

...neuen Kumpel kennen gelernt, der angeblich nur in den Wintermonaten in der Stadt ist lol...

Aber als er mir zu dicht und zu besitzergreifend an mein Bike rückte - und ich da was sagte...seht Euch diese Geste an, die er darauf machte: 

  ..._grins_...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Dezember 2010)

...meine gestrige Plätzchenfutterorgie heute mit fast 2 Stunden im Studio wieder wett gemacht und somit mein schlechtes Gewissen beruhigt 
Toller Nebeneffekt: meine seit Samstag andauernden Verspannungen im Nacken-/Schulterbereich sind auch wie weggeblasen


----------



## Veloce (6. Dezember 2010)

Heute  die erwartete Rückerstattung vom Finnanzamt angekommen ist
Außerdem kriege ich Ende der Woche meine neuen Zehenschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Dezember 2010)

Die Aussicht, dass es nur noch wenige (Arbeits-)Tage bis zum Weihnachtsurlaub zwischen den Jahren sind und man diese schon an 10 Fingern abzählen kann, erfüllt mich momentan mit absoluter Glücksseligkeit.
Auch die Tatsache, dass wir im Betrieb trotz viel Arbeit, Streß und Angespanntheit dennoch nicht den Humor verloren haben, spricht Bände. Entweder sind wir so resistent gegen äußerliche Einflüsse geworden oder aber auch wir haben endgültig total einen an der Klatsche 
Ich finds einfach nur klasse


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds total klasse das wir wieder mehr zutun haben auf der Arbeit und es flutsch alles so was von...

Nichts geht schief ich schaff richtig was, herrlich.

Einfach nur klasse. 

So nichts zutun und larifari ist ja mal ne Weile ganz schön aber länger? 
Nee danke.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2010)

mein Highligt heute:
Dass ich mit meinem roadster trotz glitschigem Schneematsch heute aus der Tiefgaragenausfahrt herausgekommen bin, aber das nur ohne ESP


----------



## MissQuax (8. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Bike zur Arbeit - Hinweg schon schwierig, Rückweg eine "Katastrophe" : Schneesturm, durch den Regen über Tag pappiger, glitschiger, teilweise sehr tiefer Schnee, einmal auf die Nase gelegt (harmlos), etliche Passagen geschoben, fast blind gefahren (Sicht keine 10 Meter mehr + Brille dauernd zugeschneit). Habe doppelt so lange wie normal gebraucht. 

Aber nicht gefroren, zwar ab und zu mal geflucht (wenn die Fuhre allzu doll geschlingert und gerutscht ist), mich aber sonst gut gefühlt - war richtig lustig und ein kleines Abenteuer im Alltag! 

Zu Hause sah ich dann aus wie ein Schneemann!   Schade, daß niemand zum Fotografieren da war!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Dezember 2010)

... war das große Paket vom Postbote. Endlich... mein bei Ebay ersteigerterter Laufradsatz für die Spikereifen sind gekommen 
Sehen noch ganz gut aus, bis auf ein paar Kratzer, halt gebraucht eben, aber dafür ein dicker Schnapp und für´n Wintergebrauch allemal ok 
Supi  ... und jetzt schneits. Wenn also der Schnee bis zum Wochenende bleibt, steht einer Schneetour nix im Wege


----------



## Principiante (9. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich gestern:

Gestern Abend hatten wir die Weihnachtsfeier in der Behindertenschwimmhalle.
Es war wieder mal ganz toll und auch sehr bewegend, wie sehr sich die behinderten Kinder und auch die behinderten Erwachsenen freuen.
Wir haben mit Tauchgerät unter Wasser mit dem Weihnachtsbaum gewartet, bis oben die Lampen über eine Batterie an dem Baum angeschaltet wurden. Dann haben wir ihn sanft nach oben gebracht.

Das sieht immer ganz irre aus, die Schwimmhalle vollkommen dunkel, wenn dann der Baum unter Wasser angeht und er langsam an die Oberfläche steigt.

Auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt immer ein großes Surfbrett mit einem Schlitten und Delphin drauf. Natürlich auch beleuchtet.
Auf dem Schlitten wird immer ein Engel und ein Weihnachtsmann gesetzt, (2 verkleidete Kinder, die Auswahl ist immer schwierig, weil wollen natürlich alle...) , dann wird das Brett im Kreis durch das Becken gezogen und 2 Taucher begleiten es und beleuchten es dabei von unten.
Außen um dem Becken sitzen die ganzen Behinderten und klatschen wie verrückt.

Macht schon Freude.











LG,Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

tolle bilder 
ach ja - mein highlight : iloxx hat das speci endlich in melle abgeholt und am diensatg  soll es bei mir eintreffen .... wenn nix dazwischenkommt ...


----------



## blutbuche (11. Dezember 2010)

..beim hibike das nico meiner besseren hälfte um"operieren" lassen - sherman raus - pike rein .... jetzt isses versentlich kletterfreudiger ... ach ja - und ne schön warme campognolo unterhelmmütze gefunden , die gut über die ohren geht !!!


----------



## Principiante (12. Dezember 2010)

..._na was wohl???

Lecker Ente im Bauch...hmmm..._ 


Schönen 3 Advent Euch allen!


----------



## Nuala (12. Dezember 2010)

die silvester-planung steht wintergrillen mit freunden, cocktails trinken und jede menge spaß stehen uns bevor. das wird großartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich durfte meinen neuen Rahmen endlich einmal feste an mich drücken.
Jetzt heißt es warten bis Heiligabend und die Tage zählen...
Noch 11


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

da isser , der frosch .......


----------



## velo1981 (14. Dezember 2010)

grün ist ja eigentlich gar nicht meine Farbe - aber dein Rad...cool, echt


----------



## tantemucki (14. Dezember 2010)

...die erfolgreiche Anmeldung zur TAC 2011


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

...danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Dezember 2010)

ist das grün matt? Schick!

Mein Highlight: Eine kleine unerwartete Extra-Prämie vom Cheffe zu Weihnachten, nicht sehr viel, aber immerhin


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

.... grün eloxal ...   bei uns gabs kein weihnachtsgeld .....


----------



## Veloce (15. Dezember 2010)

Die Kettenführung fürs SX Trail ist angekommen.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

erste schnee tour mit dem frosch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friesenkind (17. Dezember 2010)

Meine Winterreifen sind endlich da und ich kann ab morgen wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit . Sind Schwalbe Marathon Winter, alles andere war ausverkauft, aber für den Arbeitsweg soll es reichen. Auf den Eispisten auf den Nebenstraßen hier sind die Dinger richtig schnell und fahren sich sehr sicher. 

Im Schnee taugen sie allerdings nichts, zu schmal. Ich hoffe, es hat grad keiner aus dem Fenster geschaut, als ich das festgestellt habe .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Dezember 2010)

Wochenende, herrlicher Schnee überall, und nachher gibts eine Schneetour, was will man mehr?


----------



## MelleD (18. Dezember 2010)

Meine Prüfungsergebnisse bekommen, mit einer guten 2 bestanden!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Dezember 2010)

Glückwunsch!

Mein Highlight war heute die Tiefschneetour! Mein Freund musste sich zwar 4982 verschiedene Schimpfwörter anhören, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht. Es waren gefühlte 1500 Höhenmeter, bei echten 100


----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2010)

...meine neuen pedale sind endlich eingetrudelt


----------



## Veloce (19. Dezember 2010)

Mit Tommasini Quer bei Schneetreiben  die zweite Hakkapelita 240 Testrunde gefahren und grinsend begriffen das die Teile sich schön mit entspanntem Lenken durchfräsen 
Zur Belohnung gibts gleich lecker Grünkohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Dezember 2010)

Geile Adventstour im Neuschnee 
So sah meine Bremse aus, nachdem ich sie vom lockeren Schnee befreit hatte. Leicht vereist die gute


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Dezember 2010)




----------



## velo1981 (19. Dezember 2010)

eis am stiel- ähm, nein eis an der scheibe 

Also mir ists zu krass gerade zum fahren...


----------



## blutbuche (21. Dezember 2010)

...heil von der arbeit heimgekommen , jetzt schön lecker kakao trinken , forum gucken , schläfchen halten . hunde gassi .abendessen . guter tag am ende ! morgen noch , dann 10 tage frei . hoffe , der schnee ist gut biketauglich


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich will auch frei haben  Stattdessen gehts heute bis 18 Uhr, danach hoffen, dass mein Zug pünktlich kommt.
Dafür hab ich morgen und übermorgen Schule, nen faulen Lenz schieben, ist ja eh alles gelaufen 
Danach mit meinem Schatz drei Tage zusammen frei und den Bauch vollschlagen mit Sauerbraten und Gans 

Joa, und dann bis Neujahr frei! Find ich gut!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Dezember 2010)

velo1981 schrieb:


> eis am stiel- ähm, nein eis an der scheibe
> 
> Also mir ists zu krass gerade zum fahren...


 
Mit den richtigen Leuten und der passenden Kleidung geht das alles. Auf den Outtakes von Sonntag bin ich sogar auch mal zu sehen 
Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7848893&postcount=2702


----------



## Veloce (21. Dezember 2010)

Heute  nach Belgien zum grenznahen Supermarkt in geheimer Trappistenmission gefahren und gerade ein kühles Geuze die Kehle runterlaufen lassen 
..... und die DVD/ Glotzenanlage funzt auch wieder


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2010)

mein Highlight gestern...
KeFü +Bash montiert, im ersten Anlauf perfekt gepasst , ganz ohne Feilen, 10mal Abmontieren, oder Unterlegsscheibchen-Wahnsinn (und nein, es war nicht mal ne Syntace KeFü )


----------



## blutbuche (22. Dezember 2010)

sixpack stütze und griffe für´s enduro gekommen - ein hoch auf dhl !!! 1 !!!! tag - und das kurz vor weihnachten !


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2010)

...Du hast gut..._seufz_...
Ich warte schon so lange...


LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Dezember 2010)

Oh ja Packete kommen ja so unterschiedlich an im Moment.

Mein Highlight heute war das ich den tollen großen Fernseher von meinen Eltern besetzten konnte um "LifeCycles" zu sehen.
Herrlich! Ist doch was anderes als den Film auf dem Miniding was ich hab zu schauen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Dezember 2010)

Heute ist endlich mein neuer Helm gekommen, auch hier hat DHL nur 1 Tag gebraucht, der Versender hat getrödelt.
Und ich hab mir endlich ein Rennrad gekauft! Jetzt wünsch ich mir natürlich trockene Straßen, damit ich es auch mal gescheit ausprobieren kann.


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir endlich ein Rennrad gekauft!



zeigen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Richtig, Fotos! *neugierigsei*


----------



## Veloce (23. Dezember 2010)

Die Kettenführung fürs SX Trail ist da .
Außerdem hab ich gerade ein schönes kühles Geuze gezischt .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich hol´s erst nächste Woche aus dem Laden ab, dann mach ich aber ein Foto. Vorab ein Prospektfoto:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804...s/2/5/2/2/_/medium/TrekRenner.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## heupferd (24. Dezember 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch all denen, die heute noch Ihr Paket von dhl bekommen haben
Leider kam meins heute nicht mehr.
Ich warte auf meine Ice-spiker-pro und freue mich drauf.
Die kommen dann auf mein steppenwölfchen tycoon ct und ab geht die marie.
euch allen schöne weihnachten


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

...bin echt kein rr fan - aber das sieht gut aus ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch kein RR-Fan, aber die Probefahrt hat echt Spaß gemacht. Für mich wird´s einfach ein Sportgerät, wenn halt mit dem MTB noch nix geht, denn auf der Straße macht auch ein MTB nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

...da haste recht , mtb auf strasse is öde !!!


----------



## swe68 (25. Dezember 2010)

mein Highlight am 20.12. - 1,5 Tage nach Beginn einer akuten Phase meiner chronischen Krankheit 1200 hm mit Schneeschuhen schrubben und den Gipfel zu erreichen (das war echt hart).... 
und tags darauf, am 21.12, bei stürmischen Böen auf einem traumhaft schönen Gipfel mit massiven Wechten zu stehen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Dezember 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hol´s erst nächste Woche aus dem Laden ab, dann mach ich aber ein Foto. Vorab ein Prospektfoto:
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804...s/2/5/2/2/_/medium/TrekRenner.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Schickes Gerät!


----------



## Friesenkind (30. Dezember 2010)

...war eine kleine Abend-Ausfahrt auf Blitzeis. Endlich mal die Spike-Reifen in ihrem Element erleben können. 

Ausserdem ist mein Edge605 angekommen, der wird morgen erstmal ausgeführt. Vielleicht ist das Eis dann ja noch da .


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Dezember 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist mein Edge605 angekommen, der wird morgen erstmal ausgeführt. Vielleicht ist das Eis dann ja noch da .



Morgen solls ja mal richtig schlimm werden mit dem Eis. In Form von Regen auf gefrorenen Boden. *seuftz*


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2011)

Sylvester auf der Hütte 

Blick auf Mont Blanc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (3. Januar 2011)

Wo sind die Reifenspuren? 

g´sundes Neues, *wegbin*, Alex


----------



## Nuala (8. Januar 2011)

Nach mehr als 2 Monaten Radel-Abstinenz werde ich heute das erste mal wieder durch den Schlamm im Wald surfen. Ich freu mich


----------



## MelleD (10. Januar 2011)

Hab mich am Wochenende endlich mal an mein Berichtsheft drangetraut, musste ja nur 1 1/2 jahre nachschreiben. Hat mich ganze 5h Wochenende gekostet, aber der Elektronik sei dank, konnte ich es am Rechner machen. Also kein Schreibkrampf bekommen 
Dann kommen heute meine lilanen Pedale und Sattelklemme an, ich freu mich tierisch dadrauf. Das wird so geil aussehen 
So langsam wird es ernst mit der Selbstständigkeit, worauf ich mich echt freue.
Und ich werde mir Mittwoch schon einmal mein erstes eigenes Auto aussuchen! 
Das Jahr fängt gut an, ich hoffe, es bleibt so!


----------



## Elmo66 (10. Januar 2011)

@MelleD:

...lila Pedale finde ich. Sieht bestimmt super aus...und ansonsten viel Erfolg

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Elmo66 (11. Januar 2011)

...gerade den neuen Canyon-Katalog per Post bekommen...

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Principiante (11. Januar 2011)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> ...gerade den neuen Canyon-Katalog per Post bekommen...
> 
> Ciao, Elmo66




...und, schon was nettes gefunden?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Elmo66 (11. Januar 2011)

Yes, ein Torque, und zwar das " kleine Braune"...schmilz

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2011)

10 Tage Urlaub und endlich wieder gesund!


----------



## Nuala (12. Januar 2011)

habe heute das badezimmer von vermeintlich lebensnotwendigen sachen befreit, z.b. von literweise bodylotions, die man irgendwann mal mit den guten vorsatz gekauft hat,sich nach jedem duschen auch einzucremen und es dann doch nur 2x gemacht hat... oder lidschatten, den ich mir mal mit 20 gekauft habe und der inner schublade so rumgammelte... und dann eben noch einen badezimmer-schrank bei ikea erstanden, aufgebaut und dann auch wieder gefüllt


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

@elmo66 : ja, das is wirklich schön , würd´mir auch gefallen !!!!

mein highlight : chefin für 3 wochen weg - also ruhe !!  endlich ne ordentliche tour mit dem frosch gemacht - ging ja schneemässig und wegen eis bisher immer nur sehr "verhalten" . FREU !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Januar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> habe heute das badezimmer von vermeintlich lebensnotwendigen sachen befreit, z.b. von literweise bodylotions, die man irgendwann mal mit den guten vorsatz gekauft hat,sich nach jedem duschen auch einzucremen und es dann doch nur 2x gemacht hat... oder lidschatten, den ich mir mal mit 20 gekauft habe und der inner schublade so ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Januar 2011)

Gestern endlich es neue bike abholen gegangen 
Heut morgen hab ich die restlichen Anbauteile dran geschraubt un morgen frh gehts los


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> habe heute das badezimmer von vermeintlich lebensnotwendigen sachen befreit, z.b. von literweise bodylotions, die man irgendwann mal mit den guten vorsatz gekauft hat,sich nach jedem duschen auch einzucremen und es dann doch nur 2x gemacht hat... oder lidschatten, den ich mir mal mit 20 gekauft habe und der inner schublade so rumgammelte...




He Nuala, das ist ja mal ne' gute Idee. 

Sonntag solls' regnen, da werd ich das in Angriff nehmen!


----------



## velo1981 (14. Januar 2011)

das ist ja mal ne richtig geile Kiste! Stark!


----------



## undefined (14. Januar 2011)

Meine Rolle ist angekommen, bzw. ich kann sie nachher von der Post abholen


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

....  jetzt , wo der schnee wieder weg is ....


----------



## MelleD (14. Januar 2011)

Ich kann mir meinen Traumwagen leisten 
Einen Mini!


----------



## Nuala (14. Januar 2011)

@melle: cool! denk aber daran, dass du einen fahrradgepäckträger brauchst, das syren passt da wahrscheinlich nicht rein


----------



## MelleD (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Überlegung geht auch dahin. Haben ja zwei im Haushalt, darum werde ich wohl nicht drum herum kommen 
Mit Vorderrad ausbauen würde ich eventuell schon eins reinkriegen, aber das wird sich zeigen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## undefined (14. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....  jetzt , wo der schnee wieder weg is ....




macht nix, denn früh dunkel wirds noch immer!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

...gibt gute lampen


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. Januar 2011)

Dear xxxxxxxxxxx

Thank You very much for your order.
Your order will be available for collection in Koblenz shortly. A member of our service centre
staff will contact you within the next few days to arrange an appointment with you to
collect your order.
Please note that it will only be possible for you to collect your order after you have made
an appointment.

Our show room opening hours are:
Monday to Friday      10:00 - 19:00
Saturday                    09:00 - 18:00

If you wish to pay by cash card, we remind you that payments in excess of 1000? in some cases
require authorization from your bank. We therefore recommend that you contact your bank
before making any payment by cash card.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us by telephone on:
+ 49 (0) 261 40 4000 or by e-mail at: [email protected].

We hope you enjoy your order!

Best wishes,

Your Canyon-Team

Canyon Bicycles GmbH
Karl-Tesche-Straße 12
56073 Koblenz


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Januar 2011)

Mein Highlight heute war das mein dickes Pony nachdem er unbemerkt aus seiner Box abgehauen und zum Heustapel gelaufen ist.

Wie ein Hund auf Komando wieder in seine Box gegangen ist.
Hab nur neben der offenen Tür gestanden und gesagt er solle rein gehen. 

Ich wusste das sein zweiter Name Fury ist, der war auch so schlau.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

SONNE PUR !!!!! nach dem hundegassigang endlich zu ner grossen mtaschrunde auf´s bike !


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Januar 2011)

Hab heut mittag bei einem Traumwetter eine für meine verhältnisse "größere" tour gemacht.Leider hab ich mich en paar mal verfahren, die folge war ich musste ne überschwemmte straße durchfahren un bin fast im schlamm stecken geblieben.Es waren einige Biker (komischerweise waren die lang net so vollgespritzt wie ich) unterwegs leider auch unmengen von fußgängern,aber meine klingel hat gute dienste geleistet.
Hoffe ihr hattet auch so einen schönen sonntag
Gruß vom greenhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laura3112 (17. Januar 2011)

Sonntag!Das war der Highlight-Tag für vergangene Woche
Mein Partner und ich haben unsere erste gemeinsame Tour für dieses Jahr gemacht...

Echt total schönes Wetter, und der Matsch im Wald hat auch sehr viel Freude bereitet!!!
Ist es denn nicht eine Belohnung nach einer erfolgreichen Tour auszusehen wie eine kleine MTB-Wildsau?
Aber Fazit steht!!!Nächsten Samstag und Sonntag ruft das kleine Rad wieder!!!!


Liebste Grüße


----------



## swe68 (18. Januar 2011)

Mein letztes Highlight war am Sonntag:
Nach jahrelanger Bremse im Kopf, hat mir das Bergabfahren über Schotter, unebenen Untergrund und Modder richtig Spass gemacht. Kurz habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, wieder hochzufahren, um das nochmal zu machen 
Das war echt wichtig! Ich habe mir vor 4 (?) Jahren beim MTBen den Ellenbogen gebrochen und hatte seitdem damit Schwierigkeiten. 
So. Jetzt will ich schnell gesund werden und mir am Wochenende einen Berg mit schöner Abfahrt suchen. Weiss auch schon, welchen.
Ich habe mich wirklich erneut in mein MTB verliebt


----------



## Principiante (18. Januar 2011)

Das nenn ich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis!

Greets, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (18. Januar 2011)

...ach so, mein Highlight noch:
Erst mit meiner Katze gemütlich Rotlicht gemacht,
bin dann heute morgen schön blöd zum Arzt für CT gelaufen, dabei ist mein Termin natürlich erst morgen


Wutentbrand musste ich dann aus Frust meine Trimm Dich Strecke rocken...

_P.S.:Meine Katze liebt das "Sonnen"... hab ich auch jetzt erst erfahren, als ich das wegen meiner Stirn machen musste, sie sprang sofort auf meinen Schoß und ahlte sich in dem roten, warmen Licht..._


----------



## MelleD (19. Januar 2011)

Mündliche Prüfung bestanden, Ausbildung erfolgreich beendet. 
Das Azubi-Leben ist beendet


----------



## Nuala (19. Januar 2011)

glückwunsch


----------



## MelleD (19. Januar 2011)

Danke 
Sekt steht schon kalt


----------



## Honigblume (19. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung


----------



## alet08 (19. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## swe68 (19. Januar 2011)

@ Principiante
Danke!

@ MelleD
auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch! Das ist ein Grund zu feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2011)

..na , dann kann ja jetzt noch mehr arbeit kommen ...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. Januar 2011)

Mein Highlight ist das mir mein Bankberater gesagt hat das meine Fonds so richtig viel Gewinn abgeworfen haben.
Hab ich als Noob in diesen Sachen echt nicht mit gerechnet.
Jetzt kann ich mir doch nen paar 5Ten holen. *dumdidum*


----------



## Principiante (20. Januar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mündliche Prüfung bestanden, Ausbildung erfolgreich beendet.
> Das Azubi-Leben ist beendet













Gratuliere auch und wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg in Deinem weiteren Berfusleben!

(_Man, ist das schon lange bei mir her...)_

LG, Principiante!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MelleD (20. Januar 2011)

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche!


----------



## Mausoline (20. Januar 2011)

Glückwünsche too


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. Januar 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch noch alles Gute und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2011)

... na dann: Glückwunsch -


- und durchstarten


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2011)

- und Karriere machen...


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch auch von mir Melle! 

Mein Highlight heute: Ich werde mein neues Rad, das erste Mal Gassi führen! (Und vorher noch etwas mit WD 40 einreiben, so ein Schweinwetter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (21. Januar 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir Melle!
> 
> Mein Highlight heute: Ich werde mein neues Rad, das erste Mal Gassi führen! (Und vorher noch etwas mit WD 40 einreiben, so ein Schweinwetter)



Und wie wars?


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Januar 2011)

Das Grinsen geht schon seit dem bis hinter beide Ohren und will nicht mehr von meinem Gesicht verschwinden. Ich habe sogar eine Schlüsselstelle (Kurve) mit dem Rad richtig gut gemeistert!


----------



## Veloce (22. Januar 2011)

Nach fast 6 Jahren wieder Gitarre gespielt und in der ziemlich verstaubten Notensammlung schöne Einstiegsstücke gefunden.


----------



## Fie (27. Januar 2011)

Mein Highlight heute: ich hatte heute ein Probearbeiten bei einer Frima hier in TÃ¼bingen. Die fahren gelbe SÃ¤cke (also fÃ¼r die Abholung zustÃ¤ndig), Altpapier und Schrott. Ich bin und wÃ¤re dort die Fahrerin eines solchen "MÃ¼llwagens", wenn ich den Kampftag morgen gut rum bringe. Es kommt darauf an, wie gut ich im RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtsfahren bin. Wenn alles gut lÃ¤uft, kÃ¼ndige ich auf den 12. Feb. und habe dann Ã¼bergangslos einen neuen Job. Das Beste daran, ich habe fast keinen Anfahrtsweg und bekomme 200â¬ mehr. Heute hatte ich schon um 12 Uhr Feierabend. Was ich ganz gut finde, kann ich mehr Kraft fÃ¼r morgen sammeln.
Wie es dazu  kam? Ich wollte schon immer bei dieser Firma anfangen und habe mich einfach noch mal getraut und dort angerufen. Man erinnerte sich an mich und ich konnte mich gleich am Samstag vorstellen. Mein jetztiger Chef weiÃ Bescheid. 
Wenn alles klappt, gibt es keine Steigerung mehr von GEIL 

GrÃ¼Ãle

Micha und *fÃ¼Ãehochleg*


----------



## MissQuax (27. Januar 2011)

@ Fie:

Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen!!!


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

@fie !!! SUPER !!!!!!!  

ach ja - mein highlight : erster ordentlicher hüpfer mit dem frosch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2011)

@Fie

Glückwunsch zum fast-schon-perfekten-Job 

Drück dir beide Daumen, dass morgen alles glatt läuft


----------



## Female (27. Januar 2011)

Mein Highlight heute:
Der wunderschöne Intense SS Rahmen in works red, der heute Abend aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Honigblume (27. Januar 2011)

Ich drück dir auch die Daumen Fie!


Mein Highlight ist, daß mein Auto wieder heile ist... (und fast 300 Tacken teurer geworden ist als veranschlagt *schluck*)


----------



## Fie (27. Januar 2011)

Danke Ladies!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2011)

Hey super, Fie! Ich drück dir die Daumen! Naja, muss ja auch mal wieder bergauf gehen, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (27. Januar 2011)

@fie

Ich drück Dir auch ganz feste die Daumen


----------



## Veloce (27. Januar 2011)

Liebe Fie ,

ich drücke dir alle beide Daumen !


----------



## Nuala (27. Januar 2011)

ich auch


----------



## MelleD (28. Januar 2011)

me 2!


----------



## Bettina (28. Januar 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Micha und *füßehochleg*



Ich drück dir ganz doll die Daumen

Und denk dran, wenn es schief geht, kommt immer noch was anderes. OK, vielleicht zu einer anderen Zeit.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (28. Januar 2011)

@fie:


Suuuper! Drück auch die Daumen!

Kann nur besser werden!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Fie (28. Januar 2011)

Ladies - ich hab den Job und fange am 14. Februar dort an! Davor noch eine Woche Container fahren und eine Woche Urlaub. Von einem echten Schornsteinfeger habe ich mir heute auch noch meine Portion Glück abgeholt. Der hat sich gefreut!
Ich danke euch allen für´s Daumendrücken!!! Hat geholfen!!! 

Glückliche Grüße

Micha


----------



## blutbuche (28. Januar 2011)

prima - siehste , gibt auch noch positive sachen !!!    dann haste auch wieder mehr zeit für dich ! schön .-


----------



## Fie (28. Januar 2011)

Danke! Dann werde ich an den WEs nicht immer so platt sein und endlich wieder regelmäßig zum Biken kommen! Und mein neues HT-Projekt kann auch beginnen. Alles immer schön Pö a Pö


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Januar 2011)

Gratuliere! 
Alles gute im neuem Job und nen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Januar 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Ladies - ich hab den Job und fange am 14. Februar dort an! Davor noch eine Woche Container fahren und eine Woche Urlaub. Von einem echten Schornsteinfeger habe ich mir heute auch noch meine Portion Glück abgeholt. Der hat sich gefreut!
> Ich danke euch allen für´s Daumendrücken!!! Hat geholfen!!!
> 
> Glückliche Grüße
> ...


----------



## MissQuax (28. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch - freue mich für dich!


----------



## Veloce (29. Januar 2011)

Fie , 
jetzt kanns nur aufwärts gehn .
Ich wünsch dir eine schöne Urlaubswoche 
und einen guten Start beim neuen Job


----------



## scylla (29. Januar 2011)

@Fie

Prima 
Ich freu mich für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. Januar 2011)

Ich freu mich für Dich.
Alles wird gut


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

...endlich 2,4er nobbys gefunden !!!!


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

... suche auch gerade welche - woher?


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

von nem user - hatte im "suchen" ne anzeige aufgegeben . greez , k. sag ´mal , wie lang is denn die sohle von dem 37er schuh ?? k.


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... suche auch gerade welche - woher?


Schwalbe+Nobby+Nic+2"40+Snake+Skin+NEU


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

..für den preis  hab ich zwei ...
p.s. beim hibike gabs die ganze zeit welche für 44,90 (paar) . greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

... genau - ich such ja günstige 

Bei Actionsports gibt es welche für 20 Euro/Stck. - sind allerdings 2009er und mit SnakeSkin. Da bin ich noch am überlegen...

Die Schuhe sind innen ca. 22 cm lang - also schon recht klein...


----------



## blutbuche (30. Januar 2011)

okay - schuhe sind leider nix... schade - gefallen mir .  /hab auch die 09er gekauft - hab die am schwarzen nico auch und bin eig, sehr zufrieden ...


----------



## Veloce (30. Januar 2011)

Die lange Straße von Eupen nach Dolhain mit dem Rennrad .
Windstill, fette Sonne , glatter Asphalt  goooiiil !
Das könnte nur noch in der Gruppe mit belgischem Kreisel zu toppen sein.

Ich meine in den Beständen noch ein Paar 2,4er NN zu haben .
Die würden günstig die Besitzerin wechseln.


----------



## Nuala (30. Januar 2011)

... mit dem Longboard jede Menge Spaß gehabt! Ein Hoch auf meinem großartigen Freund, der mir dieses wunderschöne Longboard geschenkt hat!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Januar 2011)

... meinen ersten Selbstaufbau heute Nachmittag beendet. 
Jetzt kann ich wieder beruhigt schlafen, weil ich mir keine Gedanken mehr machen muss über Einbau und Einstellung einer Komplettgruppe, das Anbringen und Einstellen einer Bremsanlage, weisse Parts vielleicht doch besser aussehen als rote oder vielleicht doch besser einen schwarzen Flaschenhalter statt eines weissen zu nehmen , wie ich Herrin über diverse viel zu lange Züge und Leitungen werde und und und ... Zwei Nächte waren das meine (Alb)Träume
Was ich aber dabei 100%ig gewonnen habe? Eine große Portion Selbstvertrauen in meine eigenen (Schrauber) Fähigkeiten .
Glaube, heute Nacht schlafe ich mal wieder so richtig gut... und träume von meinem kleinen schwarzen Cube


----------



## MelleD (31. Januar 2011)

eine kompetente, nette Mitarbeiterin beim Arbeitsamt erwischt. Eine Seltenheit 

Nu muss nur noch mein Steuerberater ausm Schlamm kommen


----------



## ActionBarbie (31. Januar 2011)

Gestern, 70 Kilometer im Sonnenschein... leider den Fotoapparat vergessen...


----------



## swe68 (1. Februar 2011)

Fie, eben erst gelesen - ich freue mich für dich!  

ich habe gerade kein Highlight


----------



## mangolassi (2. Februar 2011)

Die neue Dirt lag im Briefkasten.


----------



## Deleted195907 (3. Februar 2011)

mein highlight heute: SONNENSCHEIN statt eines fröhlichen mausgrauen
Himmels und das Gefühl, es gibt doch noch ein Leben nach dem ganzen Schnee, Eis, Regen .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Februar 2011)

Das könnte man ja auch beim Doofen Tag Thread schreiben. Nämlich dass es draussen dermaßen schön ist und ich keine Zeit hab, das auszunutzen. Bei meinem Arbeitsweg hab ich dauernd die verschneiten Berge vor der Nase und darf dann doch nicht hinfahren, stattdessen ins finstere Büro :-(


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Februar 2011)

na immerhin hast Du die Berge vor der Nase 
Ich muss erst mal halb Deutschland durchqueren um da hinzukommen


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Februar 2011)

...war, dass die "Manöverkritik" vom Fachmann sehr milde ausfiel

Konnte heute Morgen mein kleines schwarzes Cube, Marke Eigenbau, abholen (bekam doch die Bremsleitungen vom Fachmann gekürzt, weil ich mich da a)nicht wirklich selbst dran getraut und b) auch nicht das Equipment dazu habe). Der war mit meinem Eigenbau sehr zufrieden bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten (Schaltauge war leicht verbogen  und die Kurbel war minimal zu breit fürs Tretlager, aber das hat er mit Ringen passend gemacht), das obere Schaltröllchen war ein wenig zu hoch angesetzt und der Umwerfer dafür einen Ticken zu tief. Aber ansonsten  für den ersten Selbstaufbau nicht schlecht 

Geht doch runter wie Öl


----------



## Veloce (5. Februar 2011)

Es hat gerade selbstgekochte Tagiatelle mit Meeresfrüchten gegeben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (5. Februar 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage heute: Morgen regnet es mal nicht sinflutartig zwischen 9 und 12Uhr....inkl. Sonne. Biken gerettet.


----------



## Veloce (5. Februar 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage heute: Morgen regnet es mal nicht sinflutartig zwischen 9 und 12Uhr....inkl. Sonne. Biken gerettet.



Das läßt sich im Westen noch mit einer Stunde Sonne toppen .
Das Hardtail wartet schon mit hungrigen Swampthings

Mein Zahnprovi ist auch noch  an Ort und Stelle  ohne irgendeinen
Nerv


----------



## skycrawler (7. Februar 2011)

Heute bei herrlichstem Wetter mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Februar 2011)

... den ganzen Nachmittag bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und frühlingshaften Temperaturen draußen im Freien gewesen. In solchen Momenten liebe ich meinen Beruf 

... und dann noch an den Bikes rumgeschraubt statt zu fahren 

Soll doch morgen, glaube ich , auch so ein tolles Wetter werden. Dann fahre ich eben morgen


----------



## MelleD (8. Februar 2011)

Heute von zuhause arbeiten, find ich gut, mein Schatz hat auch Urlaub.

Gleich schnell in die Stadt, der Bank nen Arschtritt geben und wieder nach Hause.

Eventuell noch auf mein Bike schwingen, Wetter ist einfach hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (8. Februar 2011)

skycrawler schrieb:


> Heute bei herrlichstem Wetter mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen



- jaaa *das* übernehme ich mal für mich heute   schööön war's in der 

  !


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Februar 2011)

Mein Hightlight heute ist  das ich es endlich nochmal geschafft habe meinem Chef die Meinung zu geigen, ohne übermäßig laut zu werden oder das ich vor Wut den Tränen nahe war.


----------



## MissQuax (8. Februar 2011)

... war, daß ich nicht nur endlich (nach OP-Pause) wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit gefahren bin , sondern auch noch im Hellen zurück - mit einem farbenprächtigen Sonnenuntergang im Rücken - anders herum wäre noch schöner gewesen, aber das Licht und die Atmosphäre waren auch so toll!


----------



## metalmieze (8. Februar 2011)

auf arbeit die pizza für morgen mittag bestellt (schinken, tomate, basilikum, champis).. ihr könnt euch denken was ich morgen als highlight schreiben werde


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Februar 2011)

Sommerurlaub beantragt, und morgen früh wird gebucht


----------



## MelleD (9. Februar 2011)

metalmieze schrieb:


> auf arbeit die pizza für morgen mittag bestellt (schinken, tomate, basilikum, champis).. ihr könnt euch denken was ich morgen als highlight schreiben werde


 
Ohja, gestern hatte ich auch ne "kalorien"-Pizza.
Mit Mozzarella und frischen Tomaten, jammi, und heute noch die andere Hälfte verdrücken! 

Endlich ist mein Steuerberater in die Pötte gekommen, meine Unterlagen zum losstarten sind da, morgen Termin bei der Bank, mal gucken, wieviel Geld die mir in die Hand drücken möchten 

Und mein heiß ersehntes Paket von Yves Rocher ist da mit meinem Lieblingslippenstift. Für einige kein Highlight, für mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2011)

... neuer Dämpfer bestellt - günstiger Schnapp 

... und wegen kaputten Dämpfer mal wieder super positive Erfahrung mit kompetentem Forumsmitglied und seiner (gestrigen, stundenlangen, nächtlichen, telefonischen) Fachberatung gemacht - Danke 

@MelleD: Du kannst eine Pizza "halb" essen? Schaff ich nie


----------



## MelleD (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich vorher noch die Portion Pizzabrötchen mit Kräuterbutter esse, geht das


----------



## metalmieze (9. Februar 2011)

selbst dann nicht.. kam mir heut schon ziemlich komisch vor, weil alle nach 2 stücken so tun als hätten sie keinen hunger mehr und schieben kultiviert wie sie sind ihre pizza beiseite... ich habe meine natürlich ganz tapfer aufgegessen 

.. das war dann auch mein highlight^^


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Februar 2011)

Ja, Pizza nur ganz oder gar nicht  habe aber schon lange keine mehr... wird mal wieder Zeit! 

Mein Highlight heute: Mein erster Kaffeevollautomat ist heute geliefert worden. Meine Überstundenprämie! Ich bin gespannt auf den ersten Kaffee!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. Februar 2011)

Bei mir geht Pizza auch nur ganz oder gar nicht. zumindest wenns ne richtig gute ist. 

Mein Highlight heute war das die Unterredung mit meinem Chefgestern, heute schon zaghafte Fortschritte erbracht hat. 
Frau darf sich halt nicht alles gefallen lassen!


----------



## apoptygma (9. Februar 2011)

....7 Tage Malle Trainingslager gebucht


----------



## Martina H. (9. Februar 2011)

> Mein Hightlight heute ist das ich es endlich nochmal geschafft habe meinem Chef die Meinung zu geigen, ohne übermäßig laut zu werden oder das ich vor Wut den Tränen nahe war.




... du glaubst nicht, wie ich Dich verstehe



> Mein Highlight heute war das die Unterredung mit meinem Chefgestern, heute schon zaghafte Fortschritte erbracht hat.
> Frau darf sich halt nicht alles gefallen lassen!



Glückwunsch und ja: richtig!


----------



## Silvermoon (10. Februar 2011)

... war, dass ich mir an der Tanke die neue Bike und auch gleich die neue Mountainbike geholt, mich nach einem so stressigen Arbeitstag einfach nur mal auf´s Sofa gelümmelt und ganz entspannt die Magazine gelesen habe 
So stelle ich mir einen wohlverdienten Feierabend vor 

... ist, dass morgen (endlich) Freitag und somit ab 15 Uhr das Wochenende eingeläutet werden kann  und das Wetter hoffentlich  einigermaßen moderat zum Biken bleibt!


----------



## Bikemaus78 (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Highlight heute : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11686
Saugeiles Video!


----------



## MelleD (11. Februar 2011)

ist, dass das Wochenende so langsam naht, der Tag nur irgendwie vorbei gehen muss. Heute morgen mal drauf verzichtet, mir nen Kaffee zu machen, komm garnicht in die Pötte.. 
Mein Firmenkonto steht mit einem "kleinen" Dispo 
Et kann losgehen *oleee*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab heute und Montag Urlaub!  
Das asolute Highlight nach dieser stressigen Woche.


----------



## karmakiller (11. Februar 2011)

inneren Schweinehund heute besiegt  und trotz Nieselregen und nahender Dunkelheit eine Runde gefahren- da war der "richtige" Regen auf dem Rückweg auch ok


----------



## Principiante (11. Februar 2011)

...endlich wieder Internet...


3 Tage total Ausfall, mist.

Warum? 

Keine Ahnung, sagt einem ja niemand... typisch Alice! Und nicht mal entschuldigt!


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Februar 2011)

*Endlich* Wochenende 

... aber das Wetter ist zum


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Februar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> ist, dass das Wochenende so langsam naht, der Tag nur irgendwie vorbei gehen muss. Heute morgen mal drauf verzichtet, mir nen Kaffee zu machen, komm garnicht in die Pötte..
> Mein Firmenkonto steht mit einem "kleinen" Dispo
> Et kann losgehen *oleee*




und als was firmierst Du jetzt so?


----------



## MelleD (12. Februar 2011)

Büroservice, für einige selbstständige Handelsvertreter und Privatpersonen.
Dann mal gucken, was noch dazu kommt


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Februar 2011)

Hab mir gerade einen Satz neuer Reifen bei Hibike für mein Rotwild bestellt (es darf doch bleiben ) und mit dem 10% Gutschein, den ich dabei einlösen konnte, war die Investition auch nicht mal sooooooo teuer


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Februar 2011)

Früüüüüühling!!!
10 Grad, die Sonne scheint und gleich gehts los zu einer ausgedehnten "Sonntagstour"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Sommerurlaub beantragt, und morgen früh wird gebucht



So, der Alpencross ist gebucht und bestätigt! 
Jetzt muss ich allerdings einiges tun wenn ich das schaffen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (13. Februar 2011)

...eben meine neuen Pedalen bestellt 

Die hier :

http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/back-in-stock---ht-components-an06ss-flat-pedal-355-p.asp

Jetzt heißt es warten...


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Februar 2011)

... war eine ausgedehnte Tour mit meinem kleinem Schwarzen bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, den man heute Morgen bei Regen und Nebel hier im Odenwald so garnicht hätte vermuten wollen. Die Begebenheiten auf Feld, Wald und Flur sind leider Gottes nicht gerade die Trockensten , aber wer lässt sich von sowas schon die Laune verderben?
Wie man bzw. frau und Bike nach so ner ausgiebigen Matschpflegepackung aussehen, brauch ich Euch ja nicht zu beschreiben - kennt Ihr sicher alle 
Musste aber auch leider feststellen, dass meine Berghochfahrkondition auch ganz schön gelitten hat und ich "leichte" (ok, sie war eher mittelschwer) Schnappatmung bekam. Hmmmm, das muss auf alle Fälle wieder besser werden, damit das wieder etwas lockerer läuft - nicht unbedingt schneller - aber zumindest lockerer - ohne eintretende Schnappatmung 
Ach Mensch, immer wenn so ein schöner Tag war, dann hofft man doch auf einen baldigen Frühling, oder? 
Schönes Wetter, milde Temperaturen, ein bißel mehr Grün in der Natur, viel Biken, sich freuen ..... träum 

*Ich will Frühling - jetzt - sofort!!!*


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. Februar 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Ich will Frühling - jetzt - sofort!!!*





Das hab ich heut auch gedacht als ich seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem Pony im Wald war und er war ja so gut drauf! 
Hach ich liebe dieses Pferdchen.


----------



## mystik-1 (13. Februar 2011)

ich bekam eine Radhose von meiner "besseren Hälfte" 
_(in XS..die Radjacke in M, natürlich viiiiel zu groß, vergessen wir mal ganz schnell )_


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> So, der Alpencross ist gebucht und bestätigt!
> Jetzt muss ich allerdings einiges tun wenn ich das schaffen will



Was macht ihr denn schönes?


----------



## Principiante (14. Februar 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Das hab ich heut auch gedacht als ich seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mal wieder mit dem Pony im Wald war und er war ja so gut drauf!
> Hach ich liebe dieses Pferdchen.




@Hummelbrumm:
...Du hast es echt gut!
Ich möchte auch mal wieder reiten gehen.
In Berlin ist das echt doof, entweder ganz kommerziell, Reiterpass vorlegen und so, oder noch spießiger-nur nach Nase! Und bloß nicht ohne Sattel, ist unschick!
...und bloß nicht vom Weg abkommen! Oder wehe das Pferd kackt auf dem Weg... und,und,und 

Vor 30 Jahren hatte ich hier ein paar Jahre ein Pflegepferd(Islandhengst). Da war noch alles natürlich in Berlin, man konnte frei reiten,... hat echt spaß gemacht.
Und in der Fränkischen Schweiz, da war es auch ganz toll, vollkommen frei und sehr Pferdefreundlich!

Dir weiterhin mit Deinem Pony ganz viel Freude!!!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> @Hummelbrumm:
> ...Du hast es echt gut!
> Ich möchte auch mal wieder reiten gehen.
> In Berlin ist das echt doof, entweder ganz kommerziell, Reiterpass vorlegen und so, oder noch spießiger-nur nach Nase! Und bloß nicht ohne Sattel, ist unschick!
> ...




Danke dir ich hoffe auch das der Kerl mir noch ne Weile erhalten bleibt!

Das es bei euch bzw in der Nähe von Ballungszentren mit dem Reiten in "freier Wildbahn" schlecht ausschaut hab ich auch schon oft gehört.
Das ist echt doof. 

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nicht mal offizielle Reitwege und nur ganz wenige die gesperrt sind.
Und obwohl es eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist die Wanderwege zu benutzen hat sich noch keiner beschwert wenn man es trozdem tut.

Mit Rücksicht geht das alles wie immer.

so und nun btt
Mein Highlight heute war ein schöner Tag im Centro und fast noch besser ist das ich nicht so viel Geld ausgegeben hab wie ich befürchtet hab.
Aber ich hab mir nen Deuter Bike 1 geholt, weil mir mein kleiner Decathlon Rucksack oft zu klein ist.Mal sehen wie der sich so bewährt.
Daran war das Beste das er falsch ausgezeichnet war und ich so 5 weniger bezahlt hab als er eigentlich kosten sollte.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2011)

...nach schwerer bronchitis heute endlich mal wieder in der sonne im matsch unterwegs - mensch , hat mir das gefehlt , hatte schon richtig entzugserscheinungen


----------



## MelleD (16. Februar 2011)

@Hummelbrumm
Ja, Centro ist immer super, aber irgendwie bei mir auch echt immer teuer 
Letztens wollte mein Freund hinfahren, weil wir eh nach Oberhausen gefahren sind, seinen frisch gepulverten Rahmen abholen, aber da hatte ich kein Geld mehr... Wat soll ich denn dann da? 

Mein Highlight heute bzw. gestern war mein vollkommen überraschendes Nach-Valentinstag-Geschenk. Einen schönen kleinen Blumenstrauss. Normal hatten wir gesagt, wir schenken uns nichts...
Und meine Erkältung wird wieder besser. 
Wetter ist auch traumhaft hier, gefühlte 15 Grad und Sonne.
Aber mein Bike steht gerade ohne Bremsscheibe vorne da... warum, siehe Gegenteil-Thread...


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

ein bisschen online shoppen gewesen 
Bike-jacke, Wollmütze mit lila Bommel oben druff, Hoodie und noch ne schicke Mütze für Freizeit, wenn ich die mal habe...
Das tut guuuuuut


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2011)

habe gerade Wellgos MG-1 für gute 30 euro bestellt
Un dann auch noch in grün ,hoff es is daselbe wie an meinem bike


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

...

ich in Grau! 

wirst zufrieden sein, glaub mir!


LG, Principiante!


(P.S.:Schreib mal gleich, wenn Deine angekommen sind, ja?)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2011)

Ja klar wird dann gleich mit Bild gepostet entweder hier oder im Thread über die neuen Bikesachen
Hoff es dauert net so lange....
Mit was muss man den so rechnen an lieferzeit?


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

....???

Ich weiß nicht genau. Vielleicht 2 WO?


Müssen wir warten.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

....wo habt ihr denn bestellt ? bikemailoder z.b. liefert sehr schnell - 4-5 tage .... hab aber auch schon mal fast 4 !! wochen gewartet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

Hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BNIB-WELLGO-MG-1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa772cdf2...er schreibt ca. 7 Tage, naja?


_...und bei BMO fahr ich selbst vorbei- ca. 10 min.... kein neid ,ja?... Muss ja auch was positives geben, wenn man in Berlin wohnt _


----------



## blutbuche (17. Februar 2011)

...das is gut - geht mir bei hibike so , der is nur ne viertel std .  entfernt . is schon ganz praktisch ab und an ..


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Februar 2011)

.... war unterdessen, dass mein neuer Satz Reifen für mein Rotwild gekommen ist. Und die bekommt es gleich morgen verpasst


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Februar 2011)

eine Woche Comer See (im Anschluss an den AlpenX) gebucht 

Kann es jetzt bitte endlich mal Frühling werden???


----------



## Nuala (19. Februar 2011)

ich gehe jetzt gleich mein neues sx-trail abholen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2011)

ui! zeigen! zeigen!


----------



## Nuala (19. Februar 2011)

ääähm, das war wohl ein falscher alarm, das sx trail ist noch nicht da


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Februar 2011)

ohje, das muss dann in "heute ist ein doofer Tag..."


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. Februar 2011)

Ich freu mich so das ich meinen Vater überzeugen konnte mir auf servusTV das über Danny MacAskill aufzunehmen.
Ich hab ihn lediglich drauf hingewiesen das er morgen zur Familienfeier hin und zurück fahren müsste, wenn ich es heut abend schauen muss und er es mir nicht aufnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (20. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ääähm, das war wohl ein falscher alarm, das sx trail ist noch nicht da



Wann solls denn da sein ?

Hab da im Wald noch ein paar Schlüsselstellen auf  meine  Hasenfüßin und das Kleine Schwarze wartend


----------



## Nuala (20. Februar 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8038828"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Wann solls denn da sein ?
> 
> Hab da im Wald noch ein paar Schlüsselstellen auf  meine  Hasenfüßin und das Kleine Schwarze wartend



es soll in der kommenden woche da


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Februar 2011)

Komme gerade von ner std nordic walking in fiesem schneeregen und eisigem Wind zurück...boah is das ein Sauwetter!!!
Aber es ist ein verdammt gutes Gefühl dem Wetter und dem Schweinehund getrotzt zu haben!!

PS: Kennt ihr das Gefühl (also die Damen mit den etwas umfangreicheren Oberschenkeln und Allerwertesten ) dass bei kaltem Wetter die Oberschenkel und der Hintern eisig kalt sind (also nur die Haut außen) aber euch eigentlich warm is??? Ich hege den Verdacht dass das an der guten Isolierung liegt .
Wenn dem so wäre endlich mal ein Vorteil von Rundungen 

Grüssle


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

...kenn ich...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (20. Februar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> PS: Kennt ihr das Gefühl (also die Damen mit den etwas umfangreicheren Oberschenkeln und Allerwertesten ) dass bei kaltem Wetter die Oberschenkel und der Hintern eisig kalt sind (also nur die Haut außen) aber euch eigentlich warm is??? Ich hege den Verdacht dass das an der guten Isolierung liegt .
> Wenn dem so wäre endlich mal ein Vorteil von Rundungen
> 
> Grüssle


 

Oh ja das kenn ich auch.
Allerdings dauert es dann Stunden bis die Oberschenkel wieder aufgetaut sind. -Bei mir zumindest-

Und dann wird mir kalt. *bibber*


----------



## swe68 (21. Februar 2011)

Heute kein Highlight. Die letzten 3 Tage waren aber sportlich gesehen ein Highlight.
Ich war zwar nicht biken, dafür insgesamt über 51 km laufen, mit insg. knapp unter 2000 hm. Bei teils fiesen Temperaturen und Windböen in der Rhön.
Und - mir ging es bestens dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (21. Februar 2011)

heute bis jetzt auch kein highlight.

aber dafür gestern in münchen bei dem großen basketballspiel in der olympiahalle gewesen, und heute nun etwas heiser

toll wars. und gerade noch karten bekommen für die letzten beiden spiele in dieser saison im april.

na biken ist diese wochenende leider ausgefallen, aber man kann nicht alles haben.

aber eins will ich nun ganz schnell haben 

*FRÜHLING!!!!!!!*

*lg*


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Februar 2011)

soeben angemeldet für ein MTB Camp WE mit fahrtechnikkurs am Gardasee 
Ostern gehts dann an den LAGO 
*freu*


----------



## Silvermoon (21. Februar 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> soeben angemeldet für ein MTB Camp WE mit fahrtechnikkurs am Gardasee
> Ostern gehts dann an den LAGO
> *freu*



ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ich beneide Dich ja so drum

Da wünsch ich Dir sauviel Spaß bei


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Februar 2011)

Fahrtechnikkurs am Lago, das ist bestimmt klasse!

Mein Highlight Heute:
Endlich wieder Schnee 
Nach zwei Wochen Sonne und Frühlingstemperaturen (auch schön) wieder Winter!
Und am späten Nachmittag gleich mal "meine" Singletrails am Hausberg als Erste befahren:





Und bergab - ja hier gehts bergab - wars auch spannend rutschig 





Grüße!


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Februar 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Fahrtechnikkurs am Lago, das ist bestimmt klasse!
> 
> Mein Highlight Heute:
> Endlich wieder Schnee
> ...



Hi hi hi  das sieht ja so richtig gut nach Spaß aus ....


----------



## MelleD (23. Februar 2011)

Ich kann kein Schnee mehr sehen. 

Mein Paket von Dakine ist endlich gekommen mit meinen zwei Mützen drin.
Ausserdem darf ich heute meine ersten Rechnungen schreiben, die auf mein Konto überwiesen werden  Ein schönes Gefühl!


----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

...eigentlich gestern:

Endlich meine Pedalen bekommen und gleich ausprobiert! Leicht und voll flach, ganz nice!

Ich glaube die haben sich in meine Sohle direkt "_festgebissen_", so guten Grip haben sie!

_Aber..._

Leider kam nach zwanzig Minuten aus der Linken Fett gequollen, was jetzt eigentlich in _"heute ist ein doofer Tag"_ gehört...






[/URL][/IMG]

Linke 








Rechte


Muss die in England erstmal anschreiben... seufz... hab echt keine Lust,die Pedalen zurück zu schicken, dass dauert ja dann wieder 2 Wochen...


LG, Principiante!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Februar 2011)

Un warum sind meine noch net da?


----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Un warum sind meine noch net da?




He, sind doch nicht die Wellgos', sind die HT... 

Keine Panik, die Wellgos' kommen ja auch... _hoffe ich_...


----------



## Nuala (26. Februar 2011)

bämbääääm, ich werde jetzt gleich mein nigelnagelneues sx trail ausführen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2011)

Zeig mal Foddooo!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Februar 2011)

Angstgegner Nr. 1 besiegt! 
Die olle alte Steintreppe auf unserer Hausrunde! 

Wenn ich endlich wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre, fahre ich jeden Tag mind. 1x da runter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Februar 2011)

und jetzt gibt es Crêpes


----------



## Principiante (27. Februar 2011)

...heute endlich wieder mal springen gewesen.

gestern war ich in der Metro einkaufen, guckt mal (extra großes Bild!:


http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/843610]
	
[/URL]






Eiskonfekt   *1 Kilo! )*..._hmmm_...
Marabou Schoki..._hmmm_...
Karamelkekse..._hmmm_...

...hmmm, alles für die Linie...

beim Einkaufen hab ich mir eingeredet, _ist alles für meinen Mann_...


Ich hoffe, Euer Appetit ist angeregt

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (27. Februar 2011)

Das schaut schon echt legga aus 
Werd mal schauen, was mein Süßigkeitenschrank so hergibt.

Mein Highlight gestern schon, dass mein Freund meine Bremsscheibe doch noch so halbwegs wieder gerade gebogen hat. Schleift zwar noch ein klein bisschen, aber das sollte erstmal so gehen!


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

tataraaaaaaaataaaaaaah, darf ich vorstellen: cpt. puffel


----------



## MelleD (27. Februar 2011)

Sehr schick, dein Captain Puffel 
Find den Rahmen echt superschön! 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Principiante (27. Februar 2011)

@ Nuala:




Schönes Bike 

Greets, die Verfressene...


----------



## swe68 (27. Februar 2011)

Meine Highlights - eine schöne Regen-/Schlammausfahrt mit dem Cyclocrosser, dreckig nach Hause kommen - und dann ein Käsefondue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> tataraaaaaaaataaaaaaah, darf ich vorstellen: cpt. puffel



 Die Pedale würden sich auch an meinem gut machen, welche sind das?


----------



## Nuala (27. Februar 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Die Pedale würden sich auch an meinem gut machen, welche sind das?



Das sind die Icons von Sixpack. http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/product_info.php?info=p91_SIXPACK---Pedale-Icon--AL-.html


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Februar 2011)

dachte ichâs mir


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...eigentlich gestern:
> 
> Endlich meine Pedalen bekommen und gleich ausprobiert! Leicht und voll flach, ganz nice!
> 
> ...




Alles in Ordnung! 

Die Pedalen wurden mit einem leichten Fett von innen geschmiert, was beim Fahren aus der Pedale herauslaufen kann, mehr nicht, ganze Aufregung umsonst gewesen...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2011)

... und wenn es rausgelaufen ist, ist es nicht mehr drin... und kann nicht mehr schmieren 

aber vielleicht haben sie ja einfach zu viel reingepackt, und alles ist in ordnung


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Das sind die Icons von Sixpack. http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/product_info.php?info=p91_SIXPACK---Pedale-Icon--AL-.html



ich will auch giftgrüne Pedale!  Warum gibt es das nicht mit Clickies?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2011)

ätsch bätsch ....


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und wenn es rausgelaufen ist, ist es nicht mehr drin... und kann nicht mehr schmieren
> 
> aber vielleicht haben sie ja einfach zu viel reingepackt, und alles ist in ordnung




Das war die Antwort aus England:

_Mach Dir keine Sorgen - die Pedalen wurden mit einem leichten Fett von innen geschmiert, was beim Fahren aus der Pedale herauslaufen kann.

Das Fett einfach wegwischen und die Abdichtung zurück an den Pedalkörper drücken - die Abdichtung bewegt sich leicht, wenn Du sie drückst.

Oft wird etwas Fett bei der Herstellung in die Pedale geschmiert - es kann beim Fahren einfach heraustreten. Die Pedalen können auch ganz auseinanderbaut und  wieder zusammengebaut werden. Also, das kannst Du machen, wenn Du die Pedale nochmal schmieren willst. 
_

......

Ich verlass mich erst mal darauf.
Wenn nicht, bekommen sie, sie wieder.
Ist aber an sich eine Markenfirma und ich denke, dass wird schon so korrekt sein, wie sie es sagen.
Die Pedalen sind auf jeden Fall der Hammer und ich möchte sie wirklich ungern wieder hergeben.

Alles wird gut .

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> ich will auch giftgrüne Pedale!  Warum gibt es das nicht mit Clickies?



 http://www.modellbau-reinholz.de/1-...-12474.html?osCsid=qd0p86nstlh9jrd1i7nqgthfg2 


selbst ist die Frau...


----------



## Nuala (28. Februar 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> ich will auch giftgrüne Pedale!  Warum gibt es das nicht mit Clickies?



Wie wäre es mit eloxieren lassen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450216&highlight=eloxieren


----------



## swe68 (28. Februar 2011)

ich habe die hier:
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/125460
Die sind irgendwie nicht geeignet zum Umlackieren.
Shimano könnte ruhig mal kreativer sein


----------



## Principiante (28. Februar 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit eloxieren lassen? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450216&highlight=eloxieren





Die Jungs machen im Moment_ leider_ nichts.


----------



## Nuala (28. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Die Jungs machen im Moment_ leider_ nichts.



aber in 3 wochen wieder, steht ganz am ende des threads.



hst_trialer schrieb:


> neu eloxieren lassen, von leuten die es können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuala (1. März 2011)

... das Anwortschreiben von "Wir sind Helden" auf die Anfrage, ob sie bei der Bild-Zeitung-Werbung dabei sind 

http://tvnoir.de/wir-sind-helden-vs-die-bild-zeitung-10/

... und natürlich, dass ich heute Abend mit dem neuen SX Trail nightbiken gehe!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (1. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Das war die Antwort aus England:
> 
> _Mach Dir keine Sorgen - die Pedalen wurden mit einem leichten Fett von innen geschmiert, was beim Fahren aus der Pedale herauslaufen kann.
> 
> ...



Liebe Principante, fast jedes Lager verliert ein bisschen Fett, wenn es frisch zusammengesetzt wird. Mach Dir keine Sorgen darum. Was mich nur bei dem Bild wundert, ist, dass die Dichtung nicht richtig fest sitzt. Die soll das Lager ja vor Dreck schützen. Wisch mal den Überschuss ab und steck die Dichtung wieder drauf. Wenn diese Prodzedur allerdings noch mehrfach von Dir durchgeführt werden muss, würd ich die Dinger zurückgeben. Dann hast Du nämlich anstatt vermeintlich gedichteten Pedallagern ungedichtete angedreht bekommen, und das ist dann wirklich Grund zur Reklamation. Aber wollen wir jetzt mal nicht das Schlimmste befürchten: Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bauteil 

Grüsse, Silberfuechsin.


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2011)

Jau, hab ich schon gemacht. Die äußere Dichtung ist irgendwie voll locker...


Dreh jetzt ne' Runde, mal sehen, was passiert.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (1. März 2011)

Hast Du die Auflageflächen der Dichtung gut entfettet und sie ist trotzdem locker? Würd ich reklamieren. Geht so nicht: Lager wird korrodieren und sich mit Dreck zusetzen. 

Gruss, Silberfuechsin


----------



## Kate du Pree (1. März 2011)

Bei vielen Pedalen kann man das (Lager-)Spiel einstellen. Ist das bei diesen möglich?
Oder sind beide Pedale identisch, also ohne Spiel?


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Hast Du die Auflageflächen der Dichtung gut entfettet und sie ist trotzdem locker? Würd ich reklamieren. Geht so nicht: Lager wird korrodieren und sich mit Dreck zusetzen.
> 
> Gruss, Silberfuechsin



...so, bin jetzt von ner' schönen gemischten Tour zurück.(30Km,Straße und Wald)   [url=http://www.greensmilies.com/]
	
[/URL]
Also, Pedale ist dicht, kein bißchen Fett quilt mehr raus. [url=http://www.greensmilies.com/]
	
[/URL]Komischerweise sitzt auch die Dichtung jetzt genauso fest wie an der rechten Seite. (_Obwohl ich sie nicht gut entfettet hatte, wie Du meinst, - habe ich jetzt erst gelesen- sondern nur kurz abgewischt. Scheinbar war aber doch alles ab_)

Ich weiß ja auch nicht...
Freu mich auf jeden Fall jetzt, dass es passt! Und wehe sie muckt noch mal!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2011)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> Bei vielen Pedalen kann man das (Lager-)Spiel einstellen. Ist das bei diesen möglich?
> Oder sind beide Pedale identisch, also ohne Spiel?



Hi Kate du Pree! 



Weiß nicht genau, wie Du das meinst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich kann so kein Spiel feststellen.
Aber man kann sie vollkommen auseinandernehmen, (_weiß nicht, ob man dann da was einstellen kann_) -was ich jetzt aber erstmal nicht mache, da sie ja endlich  dicht zu sein scheinen...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (1. März 2011)

Bei den meisten Pedallagern kannst Du mittels speziellem Lagerschlüssel oder manchmal auch mittels einfachem Schlüssel das Lagerspiel einstellen. Für Shimanopedale findest Du hier (konus) und hier (patrone) jeweils eine recht brauchbare Anleitung. Für Contec Trail hier, eventuell kannst Du hier noch nützliche Infos finden. Sehr viel mehr weiterhelfen können wir Dir allerdings, wenn Du uns den Pedaltyp einfach nennst


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2011)

...okay.


http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/back-in-stock---ht-components-an06ss-flat-pedal-355-p.asp

oder Herstellerseite: (unter Pedals/Nano/ HT-AN06TS)

http://www.ht-components.com/


Das sind sie.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (1. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...okay.
> 
> 
> http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/back-in-stock---ht-components-an06ss-flat-pedal-355-p.asp
> ...



Laut Herstellerangaben ist es ein Patronenlager. 
auf diesem Foto: http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p1pb5105489/p1pb5105489.jpg 
sieht es aus, als könntest Du die Patrone per Imbusschlüssel lösen, nachdem Du die Pedale mit dem (14er?) Maulschlüssel vom Kurbelarm abgezogen hast und sie in den Schraubstock einspannst. Dann wohl Wartung wie Shimano-Patronen-lager http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/pedale_warten.pdf. Oder lass Dir ne Explosionszeichung vom Hersteller schicken, ich hab jetzt auf die Schnelle keine Googeln können. 

Grüsse, Silberfuechsin


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2011)

He   !

Danke für deine Mühe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





LG, Principiante!


----------



## MelleD (2. März 2011)

Heute frei und nen alten, guten Freund im Facebook wiedergefunden 
Und nachher noch mit meiner Freundin nen bissl Kaffeetrinken und schnacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (2. März 2011)

viele viele Treppenstufen am Stück  ich oller Schisser habe mich endlich überwunden


----------



## Silberfuechsin (2. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> He   !
> Danke für deine Mühe!
> 
> 
> ...



Da nich für, liebe Principante


----------



## Silberfuechsin (2. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> viele viele Treppenstufen am Stück  ich oller Schisser habe mich endlich überwunden


Und oben wirbelst Du weiter?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. März 2011)

ein kurzes aber sehr nettes Stückchen Trail auf meinem Heimweg vom Büro 
Der Rest vom Tag war sch***


----------



## Nuala (4. März 2011)

... jetzt gleich eine sonnige Rund den Dicken (a.k.a. Cpt. Puffel oder auch SX Trail) durch den Wald bewegen und das Gestern auf den Filthy Trails gelernte auf dem Jazztrail umsetzen.


----------



## wildbiker (5. März 2011)

Must have als Nicolai-Fahrer/Fan  Sollten hoffentlich bald bei mir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

..... im ebay das race face trikot "abgegriffen", was ich schon lang´im auge hab´..
shoppen gewesen - 1 armband für die kleine grüne fossil uhr , 1 grüne mustang jeans und lecker johannisbeerkuchen mit baiser ..... schöner samstag !!!!!


----------



## Veloce (6. März 2011)

Schöne  sonnige RR Runde mit unerwarteter netter Begleitung


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2011)

gerade 9 Tage Sommer, Sonne, Strand und Faulsein gebucht.

Aber leider erst im Juni, oh man das ist noch so lange

und morgen einen tag frei habe, na hoffentlich bleibt das wetter  so, obwohl ein paar grad mehr wären nicht schlecht.

lg


----------



## lieblingsschaf (7. März 2011)

... eigetnlich gestern....

Erste Vorwärtsrolle übers Rad gemacht, danach drunter gelegen wie ein Marienkäfer 

Gestern war ein guter Tag!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

..zimmer in willingen zum festival gebucht . ist zwar erst im juni- ich freu mich aber jetzt schon !!! 
ausserdem heute den urlaub im april genehmigt bekommen . 11 tage ruhe . hach - schööööööööön !!!


----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2011)

Wunder gibt es immer wieder....

Mal heute wegen meines Wasserschadens selber bei meiner Hausratversicherung angerufen habe, weil nach 3 Wochen immer noch kein Formular für die Schadensanzeige kam.
Fazit: Die wussten angeblich von nix, mein Makler hätte sich bei ihnen nie gemeldet und ihnen würde deshalb keine Schadensmeldung vorliegen. Hat dieser Säbel von Makler das verpennt! Wenn ich den in die Finger bekomme...

 
Formular für die Schadensanzeige jetzt ausgedruckt und mach das Dingen alleine fertig! 
... und das nächste Mal ruf ich gleich selber dort an - wer zum Kuckuck braucht dafür denn nen Versicherungsmakler 

 Was oder wer ist das überhaupt???


----------



## MelleD (7. März 2011)

Haben auch Zimmer gebucht, allerdings in Winterberg zu den Dirtmasters ^^
Wird ne lustige Veranstaltung, mit einigen Leuten hier ausm Forum ne halbe Pension gebucht 

@Silvermoon
Selbst ist die Frau


----------



## Veloce (7. März 2011)

88 sonnige MTB Kilometer durch Belgien mit Flats und Fiveten .
Nur meine Fußballen merke ich jetzt deutlich .


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. März 2011)

.. ist das mein VHS Englsich Kurs doch zustande kommt. *freu*


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2011)

... ist die final abgeschlossene Urlaubsbuchung im Juni 
Ein paar Tage Andalusien - ohne Bikes, aber mit Bergschuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyMannheim (9. März 2011)

,


----------



## Nuala (9. März 2011)

...1,5 St. Badminton spielen in Mittagspause mit den netten Kollegen


----------



## MissQuax (9. März 2011)

... ist, daß ich jetzt alle Teile für den Aufbau meines neuen Bikes (HT für den Arbeitsweg) zusammen habe.   Nächste Woche geht's los mit dem Aufbau (bin leider ab morgen ein paar Tage nicht daheim).


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Gestern konnte man meine Unicycling-Versuche erstmals als Fahren bezeichnen!  

Und mein neues Bike ist in der Mache! Giant konnte meinen Trance X-Rahmen bis heute nicht liefern, also hatte ich monatelang Zeit, zu überlegen. Und jetzt nehme ich kein Trance X mehr, sondern ein echtes Spielzeug: ein Reign!


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. März 2011)

DAS:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzZHyTwjPug"]YouTube        - Erfurter Kreisverkehr[/nomedia]


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> DAS:
> 
> YouTube        - Erfurter Kreisverkehr



Hahah, das nenne ich mal freestyle


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2011)

Ist der neu?


----------



## mystik-1 (10. März 2011)

Madline dabei beobachtet, als er haareraufend versuchte an meinem Notebook hier PNs zu beantworten und schließlich dann doch aufgab.
Auf meiner Tastatur sind nämlich kaum noch Zeichen drauf...Abrieb 
Ich weiß ja wo die Buchstaben sind^^





_Das darf er jetze nur nicht nachlesen, sonst bekomme ich wieder angst um mein Bike ^^ _


----------



## Schneeflocke (10. März 2011)

Überraschenderweise neue Trails auf der kleinen Abendrunde entdeckt. Und ich dachte, ich kenne alle Trails in der näheren Umgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (10. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> DAS:
> 
> YouTube        - Erfurter Kreisverkehr





Habe diesbezüglich einen Bericht im TV gesehen. Jetzt wollen die zur besseren Orientierung in diesem "Kreisverkehr" auch noch eine kleine Verkehrsinsel bauen. Mehr als der Gartenzwerg, der diesen Unsinn projektiert hat (wahrscheinlich auch noch verbeamtet), paßt da aber garnicht hin...


----------



## swe68 (10. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> DAS:
> 
> YouTube        - Erfurter Kreisverkehr


----------



## Veloce (10. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Gestern konnte man meine Unicycling-Versuche erstmals als Fahren bezeichnen!



Meins wartet noch auf seine geduldige Fahrerin .
Wie hast du denn geübt ?


----------



## PlanB (10. März 2011)

Ich darf ab heute wieder offiziell mountainbiken - exakt vier Wochen nach meiner Mittelhandknochen-OP.


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

PlanB schrieb:


> Ich darf ab heute wieder offiziell mountainbiken - exakt vier Wochen nach meiner Mittelhandknochen-OP.



Hey Markus,du bist hier im Mädchen-Forum  Aber ich freue mich mit Dir! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann bald mal wieder im Wald!


----------



## Hannochen (11. März 2011)

Mein heutiges Highlight ist ganz klar die Buchung meines Sommerurlaubs. Da kommt direkt Urlaubsfeeling auf.
Ich lass mein Bike dieses Mal zu Hause, was mit schwer fällt. Aber ich freu mich riesig auf mein Kitesurfurlaub. ich bin total gespannt, wie es wird. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird gut. Spanien ist mein Lieblingsurlaub und von daher freu ich mich riesig, dass die Buchung geklappt hat  Das hat mein Tag gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. März 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8098715"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Meins wartet noch auf seine geduldige Fahrerin .
> Wie hast du denn geübt ?



Erst die Balance finden an der Wand. Dann vorsichtig Pedale parallel und ein wenig vor und zurück. Dann geht es darum den oberen Totpunkt zu überwinden - Rückfallgefahr! Und dann wird gekurbelt mit Festhalten. Und dann ohne... Aber mit Helm und Protektoren unbedingt mindestens an den Handgelenken (Inliner haben sowas). Und dann... Irgendwann... Vielleicht...


----------



## Nuala (11. März 2011)

... die Bestellung einer Kind Shock für´s SX Trail, die dann hoffentlich Morgen da sein!


----------



## PlanB (11. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Hey Markus,du bist hier im Mädchen-Forum  Aber ich freue mich mit Dir! Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann bald mal wieder im Wald!


Oha, da war ich wohl etwas übereifrig gestern abend. Man - ach nee - "Frau" möge es mir verzeihen


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

..... we trip planungen für diese jahr gemacht  : 
willingen (fest - schon gebucht)
tschechien (pennen im auto)
harz (4 tage)
stromberger trail park (1 tag lang fun pur !!)
dahner felsenland ....(wohl erst im oktober ...)
mal gucken , ob alles so klappt - aber planung is schon mal gut


----------



## MelleD (12. März 2011)

Ich hol gleich mein Auto ab, mein erstes, eigenes Auto. Ich freu mich soooooooooo doll! 
Dass ich überhaupt schlafen konnte


----------



## chayenne06 (12. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich hol gleich mein Auto ab, mein erstes, eigenes Auto. Ich freu mich soooooooooo doll!
> Dass ich überhaupt schlafen konnte



was für eines ist es denn? 
schön schön schön


----------



## MelleD (12. März 2011)

Mein Traumautochen, nen Mini One in silber (ok, farbe wollt ich immer dieses Cremeweiß, aber auf silber sieht man den Dreck nicht so ).


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2011)

> harz (4 tage)



...darf man fragen, wann Ihr im Harz seid?


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2011)

..bad sachsa - nähe brocken ...


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2011)

> ...darf man fragen, wann Ihr im Harz seid?





> ..bad sachsa - nähe brocken ...



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2011)

...im südharz - google mal ..


----------



## bestmove (12. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...im südharz - google mal ..





> ...darf man fragen, *wann* Ihr im Harz seid?


----------



## lucie (12. März 2011)

...und Martina, hast Du den Harz gefunden?

Werde wohl nächste Woche dort mal über ein paar Trails schleichen.


----------



## Schnitte (12. März 2011)

100 KM Rennrad fahren und die morgige Aussicht auf Freeride fahren


----------



## Nuala (12. März 2011)

... die nigelnagelneue Kind Shock! Hach war das schön mal nicht völlig am A*** zu sein nach dem Hochfahren weil man auf´m Radel hockt wie ein Affe auf´m Schleifstein. Herrlich!


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2011)

@ups - bin doof - sorry .... wissen wir noch nicht genau - wohl im juli ...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (13. März 2011)

@Nuala: dann mal viel Genuss heute!


----------



## swe68 (13. März 2011)

... gar nicht weit weg von zu Hause neue Wiesentrails entdeckt und alte wiedergefunden


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. März 2011)

Nur mit dem Aufsteigen klappt´s noch nicht so richtig. Aber sonst einradle ich schon recht un- und umfallfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

...grün eloxierte pedale von xlc für den frog gekauft !!!! und gar net ma so arg  teuer ..


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2011)

> @ups - bin doof



..stimmt nicht, manchmal schaut man eben nicht so genau hin.

Ich hatte gedacht, dass ich meine "Schulden" eher los werde  - aber wenn erst im Juli, dann ist Willingen früher - bis dann...


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

...hihi - das festival ist 11.-13- JUNI !!!! ... ich lass´da auch immer ein vermögen ..


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. März 2011)

nach Willingen im Juno wollen wir auch ... na, wie vielen "Ladies only" man da wohl über den Weg läuft ohne es zu wissen ... krass!

Mein Highlight war gestern, aber mich freut es heute noch .... 
War biken, alleine und ich merke, dass das Training etwas bringt. Bin den Berg im 3. Gang hoch, statt im 1. YESSS!


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2011)

... wir können uns ja einen Aufkleber an die Stirn pinnen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. März 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wir können uns ja einen Aufkleber an die Stirn pinnen




hahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahaa
oder mit ner roten Rose durch die Gegend laufen *grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. März 2011)

direkt die neuen Wellgos ausprobiert auf einer kleinen Tour...ein Traum
Hab mir auch mal den Tipp von einigen hier ("neusortieren" des Cockpits) zu Herzen genommen, und Schaltung und Bremse getauscht . Es ist echt ein himmelweiter Unterschied und viel besser als vorher . Frag mich nur warum man auf sowas nicht selber kommt bzw. die Industrie es so vormontiert 

PS:Auf dem treffen kann sich ja jemand mit nem großen Schild hinstellen wo sich alle sammeln wie bei der ankunft am Flughafen *lach*


----------



## Fie (15. März 2011)

Heute ein nachträgliches Gebrutstagsgeschenk bekommen: einen Kickbass für mein Auto und noch Zusatzlautsprecher. Da habe ich am Wochenende was zum Basteln, oder am Donnerstag, da hab ich oftmals früher schluß  sooooo coooooool
Ich gestehe, ich steh auf Bumms im Auto


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

...lrs wär´auch net schlecht gewesen ....


----------



## Fie (15. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...lrs wär´auch net schlecht gewesen ....



den habe ich schon, muß ich  nur noch bezahlen


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2011)

aaah , guuut - dann gehts ja voran mit dem kleine orangen rennerlein ..


----------



## Fie (15. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> aaah , guuut - dann gehts ja voran mit dem kleine orangen rennerlein ..



Nee, erst wird das Kona fertig gemacht. Das Orange bekommt doch dann den LRS vom Kona. Shifter und Schaltwerk habe ich auch, in weiß. Tango Orange schminke ich mir vorerst ab!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (15. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... die nigelnagelneue Kind Shock! Hach war das schön mal nicht völlig am A*** zu sein nach dem Hochfahren weil man auf´m Radel hockt wie ein Affe auf´m Schleifstein. Herrlich!


wie war eigentlich der Sonntag?


----------



## Nuala (15. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> wie war eigentlich der Sonntag?



also, hochfahren wird mir niemals im leben wirklich spaß machen, aber es war nicht mehr so schmerzhaft


----------



## Silvermoon (16. März 2011)

Anruf vom Bikehändler: Gabelwartung mit Erfolg durchgeführt und poröse Dichtungen ausgetauscht - das ging mal fix - super - bin begeistert! 
Kann ich morgen mein Baby wieder abholen  und die Gabel ist wieder top


----------



## Silberfuechsin (16. März 2011)

zusammenfassend: ein guter Gabeltag 







 Schönen Abend Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (16. März 2011)

ich weiss nicht, ob das ein "Highlight" ist, aber dieses Baby dass da in Japan mehr oder weniger _live _geboren wurde, .... wurde tatsächlich "Ray" getauft.......*"Ray"*.... 

soll ich Lachen oder Weinen?


----------



## alet08 (16. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, ob das ein "Highlight" ist, aber dieses Baby dass da in Japan mehr oder weniger _live _geboren wurde, .... wurde tatsächlich "Ray" getauft.......*"Ray"*....
> 
> soll ich Lachen oder Weinen?



Ich glaub das wird´n bissl anders geschrieben. Es heißt sowas wie ´Held´, einer, der alle Gefahren meistert; und eine hat er ja schon überstanden


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. März 2011)

naja wenn das sooooooo ist

immernoch besser wie Ronny oder Kevin


----------



## Silberfuechsin (18. März 2011)

...endlich ist die UN Resolution für Libyen beschlossen. 
Zur Feier gönne ich ich mir heute mittag 2 Stunden auf dem Rad


----------



## MelleD (18. März 2011)

Ich hab in ein paar Stunden endlich Wochenende, mein Freund hat auch endlich mal wieder den Samstag frei bekommen, zwei schöne Tage zu zweit und das Wetter soll ja auch ganz nett werden  
ich freu mich drauf! 
Eventuell kann man mal angrillen


----------



## mystik-1 (18. März 2011)

Mein Ableger Nummer 1 hatte vorhin seine allererste Instrumentalaufführung in der Schule.
Alle Kinder waren total aufgeregt, die Instrumente waren häufig schief.....aber so stolz waren die Kleinen.

Das ist mir ein Posting hier wert ^^


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Mein Ableger Nummer 1 hatte vorhin seine allererste Instrumentalaufführung in der Schule.
> Alle Kinder waren total aufgeregt, die Instrumente waren häufig schief.....aber so stolz waren die Kleinen.
> 
> Das ist mir ein Posting hier wert ^^



wäre es mir auch )
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

@melle : ..be i uns solls 11 grad und windig werden .. nix mit schön und grillen ...grummel ..


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2011)

war eigentlich mein gestriges Highlight 

Hab mir mal bei nem Händler ein paar Fullys angeschaut, weil ich mich vielleicht dazu entschließen könnte mein Rotwild HT abzugeben und mir dafür ein kleines nettes Fully zuzulegen. Ist aber nur so ein Gedanke und eine Idee...
Dank des Modellwechsels sind z.Zt. die 2010er Modelle recht günstig zu haben. Ich lasse mir mal ein Angebot machen und schaue mal, ob das in Frage käme und welches  
Ich packe mein HT in den Kofferraum und dann ....  Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (20. März 2011)

Grüße an die franconiaphilen ladys  , die es sicher erkennen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. März 2011)

Heut ne schöne Tour durchs Körschtal gemacht mit 27km aber gefühlten 35km
und noch was zum lachen -> http://www.lachschon.de/item/99348-ist_schon_schwer/
sorry kanns mir nicht verkneifen,aber typisch MANN


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. März 2011)

mein Highlight heute ganz eindeutig: das herrliche Wetter, der Wald duftet nach Bärlauch, die Blümchen blühen, die Vögel zwitschern und die Bäume werden endlich grün  Und wir mittendrin!


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2011)

....meine 86 Rennrad-KM durchs Oberbergische....bei tollstem Wetter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. März 2011)

ah, noch ein Highlight: Mein Hintern gewöhnt sich allmählich an den neuen Sattel


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ah, noch ein Highlight: Mein Hintern gewöhnt sich allmählich an den neuen Sattel



Welche fährste nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. März 2011)

Ausfahrt bei Sonne mit jeder Menge Wildtiere unterwegs 
Und meine Erkältung ist auch fast weg


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. März 2011)

@apoptygma: Den Specialized Henge, der war eben auf dem Radl drauf


----------



## apoptygma (20. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @apoptygma: Den Specialized Henge, der war eben auf dem Radl drauf



Ah ok


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

@frau rauscher : ...bärlauch duftet doch net - der stinkt barbarisch nach knobi ...


----------



## Principiante (21. März 2011)

...Gestern:






Mit HiFi XS und Claudi_B ne' kleine Tour gemacht.
Danke, hat Spaß gemacht! 

Und danke dem Förster, der uns geknippst hat..._(Wenn der wüsste...)_

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (21. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Und danke dem Förster, der uns geknippst hat..._(Wenn der wüsste...)_



... das ihr abseits der befestigten Wege durch den Wald gerumpelt seid, hätte er sich eure Gesichter genauer eingeprägt 
Nein, war ein Scherz! Ihr seid doch sicherlich auch ganz brav auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen davongefahren... 

Mein Highlight heute war die Erkenntnis darüber, dass man doch mit dem zufrieden sein sollte was man hat. Alles andere darüber hinaus kostet doch noch eindeutig zu viel Kohle und ein Rotwild ist auch nur gebrauchtes Bike, das anscheinend nicht viel bringt, wenn es in Zahlung gegeben werden soll  
Nööö, diese ernüchternde Tatsache brachte mich dazu den Plan "Fully" erst einmal auf Eis zu legen und noch ne Weile fleißig darauf zu sparen 
Zeit genug sich umzuschauen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (22. März 2011)

ist, dass ich über Travelzoo in Garmisch 3 Tage (2 Nächte) zum biken gebucht habe. In einem supergeilen Wellnesshotel 4,5 Sterne, Vollverpflegung (wenn man das denn will) für sage und schreibe 189 /pP. YES! Das hab ich sooo nötig und freu mich wie Bolle!!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. März 2011)

welchen Zeitraum biste denn dort? _zufällig _bin ich dort auch öfter kannste auch via PN...un so


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. März 2011)

Frühling. Noch ist kein Badewetter, aber es im Wald wird man schon von Rehen erschreckt, auf dem Feld jagen sich die Hasen und auf dem See die Enten. Außerdem ist ein Höllenlärm überall, ein Gepfeife und Gezwitschere, dass man kaum die Stollenreifen knirschen hört. Schön.


----------



## Silberfuechsin (22. März 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> ist, dass ich Ã¼ber Travelzoo in Garmisch 3 Tage (2 NÃ¤chte) zum biken gebucht habe. In einem supergeilen Wellnesshotel 4,5 Sterne, Vollverpflegung (wenn man das denn will) fÃ¼r sage und schreibe 189 â¬/pP. YES! Das hab ich sooo nÃ¶tig und freu mich wie Bolle!!!!



Es sei Dir herzlich gegÃ¶nnt, meine Liebe! Einzige Bedingung: wir erwarten einen ausfÃ¼hrlichen Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (22. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Es sei Dir herzlich gegönnt, meine Liebe! Einzige Bedingung: wir erwarten einen ausführlichen Bericht.



danke schöööön 

nach dem 11.04. werde ich berichten!
sonnige Grüße aus dem Rubinstein


----------



## swe68 (22. März 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ......
> Frühling. Noch ist kein Badewetter, aber es im Wald wird man schon von Rehen erschreckt, auf dem Feld jagen sich die Hasen und auf dem See die Enten. Außerdem ist ein Höllenlärm überall, ein Gepfeife und Gezwitschere, dass man kaum die Stollenreifen knirschen hört. Schön.



Hasen, Rehe und laute Gänse im Durchflug hatte ich am So. auch 
Mein heutiges Highlight ist die Vorfreude auf Freitag - Urlaub, 20°, Zeit - und Fahrräder im Keller


----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

erst biken, dann:

_...hmmm, lecker angegrillt. Mit viel Knoblauchbutter..._


----------



## greenhorn-biker (22. März 2011)

uhhh grillen da stellen sich mir als Saarländer alle Haare 
Wenn schon mit nem ordentlichen Schwenker (bei den nicht-saarländern besser unter Dreibeingrill bekannt ) und mit gutem trockenen Holz befeuertAuch gern als Volkssport bezeichnet 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwenkgrill
Hoffe ,dass bei uns auch bald los geht wenn ich mal wieder daheim bin...


----------



## Silberfuechsin (22. März 2011)

Hej, Hej, es gibt noch den SCHWENKER  der is aach wischdisch.




Quelle: http://www.hein-familien.de/HTMLAH/schwenk.htm


----------



## blutbuche (22. März 2011)

...heute kurz (oben , wie unten ) gefahren . endlich isses ordentlich warm !!!


----------



## MarNe (22. März 2011)

Halliiihallooo - Moin! 

Heute bin ich einen Berg runtergefa- ähm -gebremst den ich letztes Jahr runterschieben musste. Zuerst stand ich oben, machte große Augen, schob das Rad ein Stück zurück, stellte den Sattel noch weiter runter, stieg auf, klick/klack, und fuhr los und ruuunter. Schnaufend. Und meine Bremsen blubberten. Unten hab ich gegrinst. Und bin den dann gleich nochmal runter. Ja. Das war schön. Danach habe ich auch wieder die vielen Vögel im Wald wahrgenommen. Einfach nur schön. 

In diesen Sinne - schönen Abend!

Marlene


----------



## swe68 (22. März 2011)

@ MarNe

Ich will im September auch so einen Berg schaffen.  Hoffentlich kann ich dann auch hier posten.


----------



## MarNe (23. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ MarNe
> 
> Ich will im September auch so einen Berg schaffen.  Hoffentlich kann ich dann auch hier posten.



Das wird! Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in einem Trupp von Männern fahre. Hier oben im Norden sind Frauen sehr rar in diesem Sport. Für die ist das natürlich nur Spielerei, kaum noch Herausvorderungen. Für mich aber eine ernste Angelegenheit.  Komme mir vor wie ein Bremsanker, stehe aber dazu. Wenn es nicht geht, steige ich eben ab, oder fahre eher gediegen. Jedenfalls im Gelände. Sicherlich gibt es einige Herren die denken man beherrscht sogleich alles, sobald man ein Mountainbike besitzt. Sicherlich ist mein Rad für sämtliche Trails ausgelegt, und ich will auch vieles be-ab- und durchfahren. Aber bitte alles zur seiner Zeit und mit viel Training. Die Herren zeigen sich verständnisvoll, na zumindest tun sie so.  Manche Blicke sprechen Bände, so empfand ich es gestern. Da war ein Berg, den hab ich nur zur Hälfte geschafft, runterzufahren. Es waren zu viele Stämme über den Weg, die von den Herren gekonnt übersprungen wurden. Aber hey! Erst mal habe ich das Tempo nicht gehabt und zweitens waren es einfach zu viele und der Berg dafür - meiner Meinung - zu steil. Ich kann ja noch nicht mal einen(!) Stamm, der übern Weg liegt, überfahren oder gar überspringen. Es sieht einfach aus, aber ich weiß, dass ich mit dem Tretlager hängen bleiben könnte. Das muss ich einfach mal separat üben. Ohne 6 Männer um mich rum. Einer reicht oder zwei, die mir das zeigen. Was ich toll fand gestern, an diesen, mit tausen Schikanen bespickten Berg, war ein Mitfahrer, er war schon unten. Der stellte sein Rad beiseite und wartete auf mich um mich gegebenenfalls ab-oder aufzufangen, wie auch immer, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon abgestiegen, freute mich aber für die spontane Hilfeleistung. Hach ja. Aber es wird immer besser. Wenn ich mich mit letzten Jahr vergleiche, bin ich sicherer und mutiger geworden. 
Also, lass dich nicht drängen, dass bringt gar nichts. Erst wenn du dir ganz sicher bist, auch wenn das Herz bis in die Socken gerutscht ist, dann tu es.  Aber nie alleine! 

Immerhin bin ich soweit, im April mein erstes MTB Rennen zu absolvieren. Letztes Jahr nahmen nur 2 Frauen daran teil. Wie viele es dieses Jahr sind, weiß ich nicht. Im Gegenzug fahren dort über 40 Männer oder noch mehr. Ich kann nur schätzen. Auf jeden Fall wird es sehr aufregend. Ich freue mich darauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (23. März 2011)

das Video ist schon älter...

aber dieser Mann gibt mir soooviel Hoffnung..dass es anderen einfach genauso geht wie mir! Das Menschen noch genauso fühlen können wie ich also doch .. ein Highlight...und jetzt: werd ich aber WILD HIER!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDL0OCWfFL8"]YouTube        - Bauarbeiter rastet aus[/nomedia]


----------



## Votec Tox (23. März 2011)

Heute die Mittwochsrunde mit den Frauen hier aus dem Ort gefahren, schöne Singletrails und so Laubhohl"weg"dinger durchs Unterholz runter.
Hatte dort extra Gestern Abend die gröbsten, blöd liegenden Äste entfernt, sage den Ladies Heute noch: "Paßt auf Euer Schaltauge auf!"
Und wem reißt es das Schaltauge ab? 
Der Umwerfer mit diesem "Arm" hinten ging über dem Hinterbau quer durch die Speichen und hatte sich dort verhakt. 
Und ja - ich habe ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei! Also mit Hilfe aller Damen das neue Auge montiert - nur war dann eine 8 in der Kette, guter Rat teuer.
Da hatten sich bei der Aktion doch die kleine Ritzel hinten einmal um die Kette gedreht! Wo rohe Kräfte... Als das Rad dann eingebaut war konnte ich wenigstens rollen, Schalten ging nicht mehr, der Zug defekt und die kleinen Ritzel griffen in der ersten Gang.

Aber wir sind die kompletten und recht winkeligen Trails - meist bergab - noch gefahren, nun weiß ich wie Pump-Track geht! Funktioniert prima!
Die letzten Kilometer auf dem Nachhausewg über die Radwege haben mich dann die Mädels geschoben 
Grüße!


----------



## Bruchpilotin (24. März 2011)

Mein Highlight - allerdings gestern 
Cube Reaction GTC Pro verkauft und Cube Stereo geholt  Ich freu mich soooooooooooo aufs WE


----------



## Principiante (24. März 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Heute die Mittwochsrunde mit den Frauen hier aus dem Ort gefahren, schöne Singletrails und so Laubhohl"weg"dinger durchs Unterholz runter.
> Hatte dort extra Gestern Abend die gröbsten, blöd liegenden Äste entfernt, sage den Ladies Heute noch: "Paßt auf Euer Schaltauge auf!"
> Und wem reißt es das Schaltauge ab?
> Der Umwerfer mit diesem "Arm" hinten ging über dem Hinterbau quer durch die Speichen und hatte sich dort verhakt.
> ...






Ein Glück musstest Du nicht tragen!
Und da sagen die Männer immer, wir Frauen können nichts..._tsss_.
Habt Ihr doch gut geregelt! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Nuala (24. März 2011)

... um 14:00 Uhr den Schreibtisch verlassen und dann ab in den Wald!


----------



## blutbuche (24. März 2011)

.... gestern : lasst bilder sprechen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruchpilotin (24. März 2011)

Boa ich beneide euch..... Vor allem dich, blutbuche - echt schöne Fotos, da bekommt man Lust aufs biken 
Wenn da nur nicht die Arbeit wär....


----------



## swe68 (24. März 2011)

@ MarNe
 
Ich fahre meist alleine. Das ist auch gut so und gefällt mir. 
Ich war vor ca. 5 Jahren noch viel mutiger und habe mehr gemacht. Dann habe ich mir den Ellenbogen bei einem Sturz gebrochen. 
Ich bin seit ein paar Wochen wieder so weit, dass ich steilen Schotter herunterkomme!
Ich bin ein Jahr (2010) kaum gefahren. Vielleicht brauchte ich die Pause.
Inzwischen habe ich auch einen Cyclocrosser, den jage ich dauernd durchs Grobe - das schult ungemein (keine Federung, etc). 
Also... das wird. In meiner Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Nuala (24. März 2011)

ich habe mich endlich mit dem sx-trail richtig angefreundet, mehr druck aufs vorderrad war das simple geheimnis.


----------



## Schnitte (24. März 2011)

heute 116 KM mit dem MTB gekeult  und nun total im A****


----------



## nrgmac (24. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> heute 116 KM mit dem MTB gekeult  und nun total im A****



*späääääck* wie Adam Sandler sagen würde (Respekt - für die Nichtkenner  )
ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir!
Grüße 
R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (24. März 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> heute 116 KM mit dem MTB gekeult  und nun total im A****



*grummel*
Chef hatte sich an meinem Rechner angemeldet. Jetzt aber noch mal mit meinem Account ...

S P ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ CK 

Grüße 
R5


----------



## HiFi XS (25. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...Gestern:
> 
> Mit HiFi XS und Claudi_B ne' kleine Tour gemacht.
> Danke, hat Spaß gemacht!
> ...



Wir hatten richtig Spaß auf Principiantes selbstgebaute Springbahn! Ich war sehr beeindruckt - sogar eine Wippe!  Vielen Dank! Machen wir nochmal und springen den 'Großen'   

Auf dem Weg zurück auf dem Parkplatz haben wir diverse Sachen geübt. Principiante hat den Manual gemacht! Das kann ich leider nicht. Und ist auch immer ein Highlight Claudi beim Kunststücken zu bewundern. Sie hat es wirklich drauf


----------



## Rubinstein5 (25. März 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Wir hatten richtig Spaß auf Principiantes selbstgebaute Springbahn! Ich war sehr beeindruckt - sogar eine Wippe!  Vielen Dank! Machen wir nochmal und springen den 'Großen'
> 
> Auf dem Weg zurück auf dem Parkplatz haben wir diverse Sachen geübt. Principiante hat den Manual gemacht! Das kann ich leider nicht. Und ist auch immer ein Highlight Claudi beim Kunststücken zu bewundern. Sie hat es wirklich drauf



wie genial! Respekt!!!!
Grüße von R5 in die Runde


----------



## Schnitte (25. März 2011)

wow tolles Bild  da kriegt man gleich wieder Laune weiter zu trainieren


----------



## Honigblume (25. März 2011)

Meine Highlights heute waren...

...ein Friseurbesuch *hehe* schnipp schnapp ganz ab
...zwei Paar neue Schuhe

...wenn ich mich gleich noch zu ner kleinen Runde aufraffen kann wird das auch ein Highlight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (25. März 2011)

lange Crosser-Tour in der Sonne


----------



## Nuala (25. März 2011)

eine flasche cremant rosé und leckeres essen


----------



## velo1981 (26. März 2011)

juchu,
diese woche war super, zweimal laufen und 27km geradelt.

Mir ist zwar fast der hintern abgefallen, aber ich hab durchgehalten. Nach 6 Wochen Zwangspause richtig hart, echt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. März 2011)

War grad beim Händler um bremsbeläge zu kaufen...original avid beläge für 15euro (eigentlich 16euro aber er hatte kein kleingeld un ich hab mit 20 euro bezahlt ) zudem auch noch billiger als bei bmo 
Leider meinte der gute Mann dass ich die scheiben vorher noch mit bremsenreiniger reinigen sollte was ich in meiner studentenbude nicht besitze ...also nächste woche auf mit dem bike zum baumarkt, aber es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2011)

war, typisch Frau eben, der Friseurbesuch! Endlich wieder richtig dunkle Haare  War ein Rettungsversuch! Die hellen Strähnen sahen echt sch... aus!!!
Und nun, nach getaner Wochenendarbeit wie Bude putzen und Straße fegen (ja, aber mit ner Kehrmaschine ), zieh ich mich jetzt um und geh ne Runde biken


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. März 2011)

Nachdem es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat,kam heut nachmittag doch noch die Sonne raus. Hab mich kurzfristig dazu entschlossen doch noch ne kleine runde durch den "hauswald" zu drehen un ein paar neue wege zu suchen.Ausnahmsweise war ich mal ohne musik unterwegs und ich habe es genossen.Es war so still,die luft roch so toll (kennt ihr das wenn es grad frisch geregnet hat) un die Sonne hat zwischen den Bäumen durchgeblitzt...einfach herrlich
An den Anstiegen hab ich dann mal gas gegeben um kraft zu trainieren un zwischendurch schön locker ausgeradelt 
Gab dann noch ne kleine schlammschlacht weil der weg iwie im nichts geendet hat und ich hab mich mal wieder über meine schuhe geärgert


----------



## Veloce (28. März 2011)

Gesternabend noch ne flotte Runde mit dem Quertommasini durch den Wald geheizt und danach  wieder voll süchtig  .
Heute knackige 126 km Renner gefahren .
Nur die Bergform ....


----------



## Bruchpilotin (28. März 2011)

Gestern mein neue Stereo ausprobiert - genial 
Allerdings patschnass heim gekommen....


----------



## chayenne06 (28. März 2011)

Bruchpilotin schrieb:


> Gestern mein neue Stereo ausprobiert - genial
> Allerdings patschnass heim gekommen....



sag bloß du hast jetzt schon ein 2011 cube stereo modell??? 
das ist ja ein wunder!! normalerweise ist doch cube meistens viel zu spät mit ausliefern dran.... hast du ein glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (28. März 2011)

Das heute rauf zu fahren war mein Highlight


----------



## mangolassi (29. März 2011)

Anlieger frei


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2011)

... gleich nach der Arbeit auf´s Bike und bei dem super Wetter ne schöne Tour noch gefahren und diese so clever geplant, dass ich doch ganz zufällig bei meinem Lieblingsitaliener und seiner Eisdiele vorbei musste 
Hmmmmmmmm, war das Eis lecker 

Junge, du wirst mich noch öfter sehen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. März 2011)

mit dem Stumpi vom Büro heimgefahren, mit kurzer Hose und ohne Jacke 
ENDLICH!!!


----------



## Chrige (29. März 2011)

heute nach der Arbeit einen Termin bei einem Reiseanbieter gehabt, der Mountainbiketouren im Himalaya anbietet  Meine Sommerferien sind so gut wie gebucht


----------



## Mausoline (29. März 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> heute nach der Arbeit einen Termin bei einem Reiseanbieter gehabt, der Mountainbiketouren im Himalaya anbietet  Meine Sommerferien sind so gut wie gebucht



Hast du Höhenerfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. März 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> heute nach der Arbeit einen Termin bei einem Reiseanbieter gehabt, der Mountainbiketouren im Himalaya anbietet  Meine Sommerferien sind so gut wie gebucht



WOW 
Neid!


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2011)

...endlich ein neues  vorderrad für mein speci erstanden !!! gute preis - und ich kanns morgen schon abholen !! freu !!!


----------



## Veloce (29. März 2011)

Mein erstes verkauftes Rad 2005  ist  nach Diebstahl vor einer Woche von der lokalen Hamburger Polizei gefunden worden und die Kundin kann Dank
der Unterlagen ihr Eigentum belegen .


----------



## Chrige (29. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du Höhenerfahrung


Ja, ich war schon in den Anden 3500m - 5000m und hatte keine Probleme. Zudem sind die Touranbieter sehr erfahrene Himalaya-Fahrer und haben zusammen mit Ärzten ein ausgeklügeltes Höhenanpassungssystem ausgearbeitet mit genügend Anpassungszeit. Und da wir den Guide auch persönlich kennen, haben wir doch ziemlich Vertrauen.
Werde dann nach der Reise im August ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen...


----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

Mein Highlight heute wäre, zu erfahren, ob hier Mädels sind, die aus Rostock oder aus der unmittelbarer Nähe kommen. Nur mal so. Es wäre schön. 

Marlene


----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ MarNe
> 
> Ich fahre meist alleine. Das ist auch gut so und gefällt mir.
> Ich war vor ca. 5 Jahren noch viel mutiger und habe mehr gemacht. Dann habe ich mir den Ellenbogen bei einem Sturz gebrochen.
> ...



Moin Stephanie!  mit'nem Crosser! Erinnert mich an mein Fitnessbike. Das musste mit mir, bevor das MTB kam, auch durch alles durch. Jetzt frage ich mich wie ich das ausgehalten habe...
Nach zwei Wochen ( 09.Juni 2010) mit dem niegelnagelneuen Fully-> Radiusköpfchenbruch.  Salto Mortale über'n Lenker. Ich weiß noch wie mein Freund aus Dänemark kam, mich auf der Couch mit dem Gips sitzen sah und ausrief "Och neee oder?" und ich grinsend "DOCH!" sagte. Mein erster Bruch. Durfte fast den ganzen Sommer nur rumlaufen, hab mir aus Verzweiflung ein neues Hobby gesucht. Fotographie. Mir blieb ja nix anderes übrig. Naja, nun ist alles wieder okay, aber man ist nun doch etwas vorsichtiger, gerade was das dichte Auffahren zum Vordermann und steile Abfahrten betrifft. Und bei den Herren mitzufahren heißt, ständig Augen auf und Konzentration. Die mit ihren Bremsmanövern oder anderen ausgefallenen Kunststücken bringen mich manchmal zur Raserei, da fahre ich am liebsten in einem gebührenen Abstand und dann eben als Letzte. Es macht ja trotzdem Spass. Ansonsten bin ich auch viel alleine unterwegs, oder zu zweit. 

Wünsche einen guten Tag!

Marlene


----------



## scylla (30. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Die mit ihren Bremsmanövern oder anderen ausgefallenen Kunststücken bringen mich manchmal zur Raserei, da fahre ich am liebsten in einem gebührenen Abstand und dann eben als Letzte. Es macht ja trotzdem Spass. Ansonsten bin ich auch viel alleine unterwegs, oder zu zweit.



das kann ich gut nachvollziehen!
Wenn's von einem richtig guten Fahrer kommt, macht mir das nix, wenn der vor mir "rumspielt". Aber wenns einer ist, bei dem ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin, ob er wirklich alles unter Kontrolle hat, dann halte ich einen seeehr respektvollen Abstand  
Frauen machen sowas nicht, oder? Ist mir jedenfalls noch nie eine begegnet, die ständig Angeber-Hinterrad-Schleifbremsungen oder Stoppies praktiziert 
Trotzdem ist es manchmal ganz förderlich mit den Herren der Schöpfung unterwegs zu sein. Die gehen einfach meistens mit viel mehr Selbstvertrauen und Mut an die Sachen ran, was dann natürlich auch zu einem gewissen Maß auf einen selbst abfärbt  

Alleine zu fahren trau ich mich nicht. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, ist bei Forstpisten und S0/S1 Trails Schluss... erst recht abends oder nachts. Viel zu gefährlich, auch wenn ich ein Handy dabei habe


----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Frauen machen sowas nicht, oder? Ist mir jedenfalls noch nie eine begegnet, die ständig Angeber-Hinterrad-Schleifbremsungen oder Stoppies praktiziert
> Trotzdem ist es manchmal ganz förderlich mit den Herren der Schöpfung unterwegs zu sein. Die gehen einfach meistens mit viel mehr Selbstvertrauen und Mut an die Sachen ran, was dann natürlich auch zu einem gewissen Maß auf einen selbst abfärbt
> 
> Alleine zu fahren trau ich mich nicht. Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, ist bei Forstpisten und S0/S1 Trails Schluss... erst recht abends oder nachts. Viel zu gefährlich, auch wenn ich ein Handy dabei habe



Nee, Frauen machen sowas nicht. Hab es jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt. Und genau diese Angeber-Hinterrad-Shleifbremsungen! Genau die verunsichern mich - aber sowas von! Woher soll ich wissen warum derjenige das gerade macht? Und wenn ich merke, dass es aus reiner Selbstgefälligkeit gemacht wurde, dann "brüll" ich denjenigen auch schon mal an. Ja. Mann ey! Der Unfall damals beruhte ja auf plötzliches Bremsen und Sturz vor mir. Grundlage war ein drängelnder Autofahrer auf einer eingeengten Dorfstraße. Nachdem die beiden vor mir lagen, mit ihren Rädern konnte ich nur noch bremsen um schlimmeres zu verhindern, aber da stand ich schon in den Rädern und es schmiss mich dann in diese rein. Seitdem verunsichert mich dieses plötzliche Hinterradbremsgeräusch enorm. Bei denen, die ihr Rad sehr gut beherrschen, ist es eine Freude, zuzuschauen und zu lernen. Und eben auch sehr förderlich. Da gebe ich dir recht. Daher fahre ich halt gerne mit den Herren. Auch wenn die manchmal zu schnell im Wald unterwegs sind und ich dann, als letzte, die falsche Abzweigung einschlage, weil alle schon übern Berg oder sooo...ich kann mir aber gewiss sein, dass nach 1min von irgendwoher mein Name durch den Wald schallt.  ist alles schon passiert. Ansonsten hat man eben immer das Handy dabei. Verlorengegangen ist noch niemand.


----------



## Nuala (30. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Nee, Frauen machen sowas nicht. Hab es jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt. Und genau diese Angeber-Hinterrad-Shleifbremsungen!



Doch ich kenne eine oder auch zwei, drei


----------



## swe68 (30. März 2011)

@ MarNe
Das Radiusköpchen hatte ich auch gebrochen 
Mein Glück war, dass mein damaliger Orthopäde begeisterter Rennradfahrer ist und ich daher nach 5-6 Wochen schon Rennrad fahren durfte. Ich glaube wirklich, dass das sehr geholfen hat, mein Gelenk wieder beweglich zu bekommen (das ständige leichte Gerüttel hat sicher geholfen).
Mein Problem war, dass es an einer steilen Schotterstelle geschehen ist. Nicht lachen - ich habe ohne nachzudenken für eine Maus gebremst und kam (da Cleat beschädigt, was ich vorher wußte  ) links nicht aus den Clickies raus.
Ich habe am WE festgestellt, dass ich ungern eingeklickt bergab fahre. Ich denke über eine Alternative zu den Clickies am MTB nach.
Nicht hilfreich war, dass genau an der gleichen Stelle (am WE bin ich da zum ersten Mal langgefahren!) mir am Sonntag fast ein unerzogener Hund einer unfähigen Halterin ins Rad gelaufen ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Doch ich kenne eine oder auch zwei, drei



Tatsächlich?! 
Na wie schon erwähnt, meistens sind kaum und keine Frauen dabei, auf unseren Touren. Ich werde das mal im geheimen üben und dann...! berichte ich es als mein Highlight, irgendwann.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?!
> Na wie schon erwähnt, meistens sind kaum und keine Frauen dabei, auf unseren Touren. Ich werde das mal im geheimen üben und dann...! berichte ich es als mein Highlight, irgendwann.



nö, muss nicht sein 
Man muss nicht allen Unfug nachmachen, manchmal sind Frauen einfach klüger, und das darf gerne so bleiben.
Ich krieg immer einen ziemlichen Hals, wenn ich sehe, wie Leute mit einer aufstiebenden Staubwolke am Hinterrad durch den Wald brettern. Da kann man wütende Wanderer und selbsternannte, über Biker keifende Naturschützer dann auch irgendwie verstehen. 
Bei schonender, richtiger und vernünftiger Bremstechnik blockiert das Hinterrad nicht, und die Staub/Kieswolke bleibt aus. Das Cool sein überlasse ich gerne Anderen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> nö, muss nicht sein
> Man muss nicht allen Unfug nachmachen, manchmal sind Frauen einfach klüger, und das darf gerne so bleiben.
> Ich krieg immer einen ziemlichen Hals, wenn ich sehe, wie Leute mit einer aufstiebenden Staubwolke am Hinterrad durch den Wald brettern. Da kann man wütende Wanderer und selbsternannte, über Biker keifende Naturschützer dann auch irgendwie verstehen.
> Bei schonender, richtiger und vernünftiger Bremstechnik blockiert das Hinterrad nicht, und die Staub/Kieswolke bleibt aus. Das Cool sein überlasse ich gerne Anderen



  Ich plärr dann schon auch mal jemandem hinterher, dass er mal seine Bremstechnik überprüfen soll. Ich hab da sogar mal auf einer geführten Tour einen anderen Gast angesprochen, nachdem der Guide nix gesagt hat. Mich regt das auch auf. Manche haben aber einfach kein Empfinden dafür, dass sie die Wege damit kaputt machen. Auf der Straße ist es mir wurscht, da kann jeder soviel Reifen liegen lassen, wie er mag. 

Boah, allein bin ich auch ein Schisser vor dem Herrn! Bin aber auch ein gebranntes Kind. Die besten Expeditionen kann ich mit einer Freundin machen, die mault ned, wenn getragen werden muss und düst auch nicht Kilometer voraus, da passt einfach alles, inkl. der Vorlieben für Einkehr.   Die ist praktisch mein Dummy, bevor ich meinen Mann auf ne unbekannte Tour mitnehme.


----------



## scylla (30. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mich regt das auch auf. Manche haben aber einfach Empfinden dafür, dass sie die Wege damit kaputt machen. )



Und wie!
Neulich auf dem Weg vom Kalmit runter auf einer Strecke, die wohl rege von Downhillern genutzt wird, waren vor jeder Kurve richtige Gräben und Bremswellen in die Wege "geschnitten". Nur, dass die Herrschaften dann wohl trotz Vollbremsung doch öfter die Kurve nicht gekriegt haben und immer schön geschnitten, so dass man manchmal vor lauter Wegen den Weg nicht mehr sah. 
Ätzend sowas!


----------



## Schneeflocke (30. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> das kann ich gut nachvollziehen!
> Wenn's von einem richtig guten Fahrer kommt, macht mir das nix, wenn der vor mir "rumspielt". Aber wenns einer ist, bei dem ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin, ob er wirklich alles unter Kontrolle hat, dann halte ich einen seeehr respektvollen Abstand



Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor Und genau aus dem Grund lande ich beim Snowboarden und Biken in der Gruppe auch meistens ganz hinten.


----------



## Principiante (30. März 2011)

Jeden Tag eine neue Farbe... 










Gibt es eigentlich Protektoren für den Innenschenkel? 
Schon das zweite mal, dieses Jahr...


----------



## Claudi_B (30. März 2011)

Autsch, das sieht aber ungemütlich aus.
Wünsche Gute Besserung und dass es nicht so viele Monate dauert bis der weg ist 
Drück mal drauf, tuts weh?


----------



## MarNe (30. März 2011)

Huch! So groß! Wie kommt man denn dazu? Also ich habe viele kleine bunte Flecken. Am Oberschenkel, am Knie, am Schienbein, an der Wade, an.............viele eben. Zum Glück ist noch keine Sommer! Aber am WE in der Schwimmhalle hatte ich so ein unangenehmes Gefühl beobachtet zu werden.  Nunja. Es werden nicht die letzten sein, so ist das eben.


----------



## Nuala (30. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Tatsächlich?!
> Na wie schon erwähnt, meistens sind kaum und keine Frauen dabei, auf unseren Touren. Ich werde das mal im geheimen üben und dann...! berichte ich es als mein Highlight, irgendwann.



Na gut, dann oute ich mich mal als Rüpelin... wir sind ´ne Truppe von 5-6 Bergab-Frauen und vielleicht sind wir auch ein bisschen "anders gepoolt" als die CC-Fahrerinnen. Allerdings passen wir auf, dass wir so Manöver nur machen, wenn keine Fußgängen/Wanderer auf dem Trail sind oder auch Fahrer, die uns nicht kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Na gut, dann oute ich mich mal als Rüpelin... wir sind ´ne Truppe von 5-6 Bergab-Frauen und vielleicht sind wir auch ein bisschen "anders gepoolt" als die CC-Fahrerinnen. Allerdings passen wir auf, dass wir so Manöver nur machen, wenn keine Fußgängen/Wanderer auf dem Trail sind oder auch Fahrer, die uns nicht kennen.



Mit CC oder nicht hat das nix zu tun. Ich würde mich auch nicht als CC-Fahrerin bezeichnen... allerdings auch nicht als Bergab-Frau 
Dass ihr auf Fußgänger und andere Fahrer rücksicht nehmt, ist sehr löblich  Gibt genug Leute (Typen ), die das absichtlich gerade dann tun, wenn jemand anders in der Nähe ist um ihm mit einer Ladung Kies ins Gesicht zu imponieren... oder was auch immer der Zweck dabei ist 
Aber auch so muss das net sein. Den Trails zuliebe, und daher auch euch selbst zuliebe. Wenn jeder anfängt, auf dem Hinterrad rumzurutschen, dann sind die Folgen irgendwann nicht mehr zu übersehen. Und als Folge von immer mehr "Abkürzungen" quer durch den Wald, Bremswellen und tief eingeschnittene Erosionsrinnen, dann ist irgendwann Ärger vorprogrammiert. Inclusive Fahrverboten, Trailsperrungen und Bußgeldern. 

Richtige Bremstechnik ist auch eine Kunst und imponiert zumindest mir viel mehr als Hinterrad-Driften 
Und wenn ich's doch mal nicht lassen kann mit dem Driften, dann geh ich in einen Bikepark, da stört's keinen und so eine Lift-Warteschlange ist doch zum sehen und gesehen werden immer noch nicht zu toppen


----------



## Nuala (30. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Den Trails zuliebe, und daher auch euch selbst zuliebe. Wenn jeder anfängt, auf dem Hinterrad rumzurutschen, dann sind die Folgen irgendwann nicht mehr zu übersehen. Und als Folge von immer mehr "Abkürzungen" quer durch den Wald, Bremswellen und tief eingeschnittene Erosionsrinnen, dann ist irgendwann Ärger vorprogrammiert. Inclusive Fahrverboten, Trailsperrungen und Bußgeldern.



Also wir machen das eigentlich auch immer nur an den Stellen, wo der Trail zu ende ist und die anderen warten.


----------



## Mausoline (30. März 2011)

Ein guter Biker hinterläßt beim Bremsen keine Spuren! 
sonst ab in den Bike-Park


----------



## Nuala (30. März 2011)

oh jeh, jetzt habe ich hier den hass der anderen auf mich gezogen... aber ist schön zu wissen, dass hier sonst nur perfekte fahrerinnen unterwegs sind, die niemals bremsstempel hinterlassen


----------



## desmofun (30. März 2011)

Frauen machen das auch.......ich gebs ungern zu.....und sich den Dreck aus den Stollen springen....oder kleinen Bunny Hop versuchen....oder über Äste hüpfen.....oder Stoppie probieren.....

Das geht mit Traktor und CC Rad...... ;-)


----------



## Nuala (30. März 2011)

desmofun schrieb:


> Frauen machen das auch.......ich gebs ungern zu.....und sich den Dreck aus den Stollen springen....oder kleinen Bunny Hop versuchen....oder über Äste hüpfen.....oder Stoppie probieren.....



oh danke! ich dachte schon, dass hier sonst nur heilige unterwegs sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (30. März 2011)

...meine Hausratversicherung hat mir meinen Wasserschaden in der Küche ersetzt - super


----------



## scylla (30. März 2011)

@Nuala
welcher Hass? ...
... und keine Perfektion, nur das Streben danach... aber ist ja wurscht, schließlich ist ja jeder sein eigener Herr, und das ist auch gut so. Ich hab mir bisher meinen Teil gedacht, und werde das auch weiterhin tun.

Zum Abschluss noch ein kleines Bildchen...



ohne weiteren Kommentar


----------



## Nuala (30. März 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ein guter Biker hinterläßt beim Bremsen keine Spuren!
> sonst ab in den Bike-Park



ich bezog mich hierauf...


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

Mein Highlight gestern: ein richtig schöner Trail durch die Rostocker Heide. Und mein teils einsames Training, durch sämtliche Wälder, zeigt Früchte in Punkto Schnelligkeit und Beherrschung des Rades. Hat riesigen Spass gemacht, auch weil wir eine große Gruppe waren, so 12 Radler, sogar noch eine Lady war dabei!!!! Toll! 

Marlene

Achso, und heute ist natürlich auch ein Highlight, weeeiiiil ich heute vor einem Jahr das erste mal mit der Nordex MTB Gruppe mitgefahren bin. Mit meinem Roady. Ja. Ein Jahr ist das nun schon her. Ein Jahr lang, jeden Mittwoch - bis auf die erzwungene fast 6wöchige Pause...hach jaaaa. Käffsche? Jupp.

Schönen Tag!


----------



## MelleD (31. März 2011)

desmofun schrieb:


> Frauen machen das auch.......ich gebs ungern zu.....und sich den Dreck aus den Stollen springen....oder kleinen Bunny Hop versuchen....oder über Äste hüpfen.....oder Stoppie probieren.....
> 
> Das geht mit Traktor und CC Rad...... ;-)


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Doch ich kenne eine oder auch zwei, drei



 

Würden weniger Radler(innen) mit ihrem Rad auf dem Trails rumstehen, und lieber fahren..(in die Richtige Richtung natürlich) ... müsste man vlt garnicht so oft so scharf anziehen

schonmal gesehen was mit einem Waldweg passiert wenn "Bibi&Tina" ihren Ponys mal ordentlich die Sporen geben...? aber ein gutes Pferd hinterlässt ja keine Hufspuren..es läuft nichtmal...im Ideal hat es nichtmal Beine...

  zum Topic

mein Highlight: 

3 Tage Nonstop-Umschraubaktion in Kletterhalle endlich erledigt; 12 neue Touren von Kenny geschraubt von 6- bis 8+ ... und jetzt muss ich die auch noch testen... & mir tut ja eh schon alles weh


----------



## scylla (31. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Würden weniger Radler(innen) mit ihrem Rad auf dem Trails rumstehen, und lieber fahren..(in die Richtige Richtung natürlich) ...



woher wusste ich nur, dass sowas kommt...?


----------



## Rubinstein5 (31. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> oh danke! ich dachte schon, dass hier sonst nur heilige unterwegs sind...



ich oute mich auch, dass ich Spaß an Spielereien mit meinem Bike habe. So lernen wir uns besser kennen und "wachsen" zusammen. Aber auch ich mache den Unfug auch nur, wenn ich keinen dabei behindere...

Das fette Grinsen krieg ich gar nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, wenn ich das Vorderrad endlich mal kontrolliert hochbekomme


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Nuala
> welcher Hass? ...
> ... und keine Perfektion, nur das Streben danach... aber ist ja wurscht, schließlich ist ja jeder sein eigener Herr, und das ist auch gut so. Ich hab mir bisher meinen Teil gedacht, und werde das auch weiterhin tun.



Ist eigentlich leider nicht wurscht, weil die Erosion alle betrifft. In den Bikeparks ist das egal, da werden die Wege wieder hergerichtet, man bezahlt ja auch dafür. Aber die Alpen z.B. sind sensibles Gebiet, wo Erosionsschäden viel Schlimmes anrichten können. Ich versteh garnicht, dass das so schwer zu verstehen ist. Was Erosion anrichten kann, sieht man gut z.B. am Weg vom Pfunderer Joch runter zur Weitenberger Alm, was mittlerweile fast unfahrbar ist durch die tiefen Rinnen.
Klar müssten das nicht immer die Radler sein, auch abkürzende Fußgänger in der Masse können solche Schäden anrichten. Aber jeder gute Biker sollte doch ein Auge dafür entwickeln, wo driften unschädlich ist und wo nicht. Und wenn jemand eben noch kein Empfinden dafür hat, sollte man ihm das auch sagen.
Ansonsten brauchen wir uns echt nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr Trails gesperrt werden.


----------



## Nuala (31. März 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich leider nicht wurscht, weil die Erosion alle betrifft. In den Bikeparks ist das egal, da werden die Wege wieder hergerichtet, man bezahlt ja auch dafür. Aber die Alpen z.B. sind sensibles Gebiet, wo Erosionsschäden viel Schlimmes anrichten können. Ich versteh garnicht, dass das so schwer zu verstehen ist. Was Erosion anrichten kann, sieht man gut z.B. am Weg vom Pfunderer Joch runter zur Weitenberger Alm, was mittlerweile fast unfahrbar ist durch die tiefen Rinnen.
> Klar müssten das nicht immer die Radler sein, auch abkürzende Fußgänger in der Masse können solche Schäden anrichten. Aber jeder gute Biker sollte doch ein Auge dafür entwickeln, wo driften unschädlich ist und wo nicht. Und wenn jemand eben noch kein Empfinden dafür hat, sollte man ihm das auch sagen.
> Ansonsten brauchen wir uns echt nicht wundern, wenn immer mehr Trails gesperrt werden.



wir kümmern uns schon auf unseren Trails darum, dass die bremswellen auch wieder verschwinden. ich denke, wir reden hier über sehr unterschiedliche sachen. du über die alpen und ich über angelegte trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (31. März 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Huch! So groß! Wie kommt man denn dazu? Also ich habe viele kleine bunte Flecken. Am Oberschenkel, am Knie, am Schienbein, an der Wade, an.............viele eben. Zum Glück ist noch keine Sommer! Aber am WE in der Schwimmhalle hatte ich so ein unangenehmes Gefühl beobachtet zu werden.  Nunja. Es werden nicht die letzten sein, so ist das eben.



Mir ist das beim Ersten so passiert :



Beim Zweiten bin ich jetzt auch über dem Lenker "abgestiegen", bloß eben ohne Schnee, _also ungedämpft..._ 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (31. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Mir ist das beim Ersten so passiert :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auaaaaaa - auch noch gefilmt ... na, so kann man besser auf Fehlersuche gehen 
ich kenn das mit den dicken blauen Flecken an den Oberschenkeln innen und außen ....
mein Problem ist, dass ich das Vorderrad nicht dann hoch bekomme, wenn es nötig ist ... hm, ich fahre dann stumpf gegen den Erdhügel und steige GAAAANZ langsam mit dem Hinterrad im Rücken über den Lenker ab...
Grüße R5


----------



## scylla (31. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> wir kümmern uns schon auf unseren Trails darum, dass die bremswellen auch wieder verschwinden. ich denke, wir reden hier über sehr unterschiedliche sachen. du über die alpen und ich über angelegte trails.



sag das doch gleich 

wenn das ein angelegter downhill-track ist, der bestenfalls dann auch noch geduldet oder sogar offiziell ist  fällt das bei mir eher in die kathegorie "bikepark", und wie gesagt, da habe ich überhaupt keine einwände gegen driften etc.  (auch wenn mich strecken, die nur aus bremswellen bestehen, manchmal nerven ).

ein problem hab ich ja nur damit, wenn das auf wanderwegen passiert, vor allem dann wenn das gebiet sowieso schon "sensibel" ist. 

so, jetzt ist aber endgültig gut


Mein Highlight:
Meine neuen RR-Laufräder sind im Anmarsch 
(muss ja nicht immer nur Downhill sein, worüber man sich freut, gelle? )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. März 2011)

Kleine runde mit snowchick (für mich war sie groß genug ) durch den heimischen Wald gedreht
Endlich nicht mehr allein unterwegs un eine nette Plauderrunde gehabt
Hoff sie is gut heim gekommen (scheiß regen heut) un man trifft sich mal wieder zum "radeln"


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> woher wusste ich nur, dass sowas kommt...?



du wolltest es doch so...gibs zu gibs zu 

ausserdem, wo kann man so schön Fettnäpfchen-Wetthüpfen wie hier


----------



## Nuala (31. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> du wolltest es doch so...gibs zu gibs zu
> 
> ausserdem, wo kann man so schön Fettnäpfchen-Wetthüpfen wie hier


----------



## scylla (31. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> du wolltest es doch so...gibs zu gibs zu
> 
> ausserdem, wo kann man so schön Fettnäpfchen-Wetthüpfen wie hier



Ok, ich gebs zu... manchmal macht es Spaß, ein bisschen zu provozieren


----------



## desmofun (31. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebs zu... manchmal macht es Spaß, ein bisschen zu provozieren



Es müsste n Smiley geben, der ne kleine Lunte zündet, sich umdreht und pfeifend weggeht....  

Im Rahmen unheilig sein sollte ok sein. Und immer an die eigene Nase fassen......


----------



## Deleted168745 (31. März 2011)

Zitat von *scylla* 

 
_Ok, ich gebs zu... manchmal macht es Spaß, ein bisschen zu provozieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JmA2ClUvUY&feature=feedlik"]YouTube        - twin baby boys have a conversation - part 2 ORIGINAL VIDEO[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (31. März 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Zitat von *scylla*
> 
> 
> _Ok, ich gebs zu... manchmal macht es Spaß, ein bisschen zu provozieren
> ...




hahaaaahaaaa, ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich bezog mich hierauf...



Anmerkung: Wir Baden-Württemberger dürfen unsere Pfade und Wege unter 2m nicht offiziell befahren, d.h. schon deshalb möglichst wenig Spuren hinterlassen 
aber
das war bestimmt kein Biker


----------



## MarNe (31. März 2011)

So und nicht anders sieht es derzeit auch in unseren Wäldern aus. Es wird gefällt, und mit schweren Gerät darin rumgefuhrwerkt. Jawohl. Da wo mal kein Matsch ist und nun tiefe Furchen klaffen, da rattert man dann wie - wie auf einem Waschbrett daher (mir fällt grad keine andere Beschreibung dafür ein) ich weiß nur soviel, wenn man auf diesen "Waschbrettspuren" volle Granate reinfegt vergeht einem Hören und Sehen. Vor alles das Sehen!


----------



## Veloce (1. April 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8160257"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Mein erstes verkauftes Rad 2005  ist  nach Diebstahl vor einer Woche von der lokalen Hamburger Polizei gefunden worden und die Kundin kann Dank
> der Unterlagen ihr Eigentum belegen .




Hab  von ihr eine wunderschöne Rose geschenkt bekommen .

Eine schöne Geschichte


----------



## Nuala (1. April 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8167389"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Hab  von ihr eine wunderschöne Rose geschenkt bekommen .
> 
> Eine schöne Geschichte


----------



## MelleD (1. April 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> YouTube - twin baby boys have a conversation - part 2 ORIGINAL VIDEO


 
Wie süß  Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (1. April 2011)

... nach einem halben Jahr hin und her (wegen wartezeit, kleinem kopfumfang, lieferschwierigkeiten) soll ich heute endlich meinen integralhelm bekommen. endlich, denn dieses geklappere am kopf vom deviant macht mich wahnsinnig!


----------



## blutbuche (1. April 2011)

.....heute abend lecker indisch essen - morgen shoppen bei hibike und am sonntag endlich mal wieder ne richtig ausgiebige tour ... wenn nix dazwischen kommt ..


----------



## Chrige (1. April 2011)

Heute meine Himalaya-Ferien definitv gebucht 
Morgen eine ausgiebige Tour bei angesagten 24°C  und wenn die Zeit reicht beim Bikehändler vorbeigehen und schauen, ob's eventuell ein neues Fully gibt...
Am Abend oder am Sonntag mit meinem Schatz  fein essen gehen...

Tja, das Wochenende kann kommen...


----------



## HiFi XS (1. April 2011)

Ein top Highlight vom letzten Wochenende. Der mini "Ladies Only" Treff. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr in den Harz beim allerersten âLadies Onlyâ Forum Ladies Treffen kennengelernt. Lucie, ich, Martina H. und turbo.huhnchen und einge andere Mountainbiking Freaks sind am Wochenende 2 tagelang durch den Salzgitter HÃ¶henzug gefahren. Eine klasse Landschaft! Die Touren waren sehr abwechslungsreich und anspruchsvoll und ich freue mich schon darauf, es alles noch einmal zu machen  Vielen Dank Martina H. und Frank fÃ¼r die FÃ¼hrung. Es war einmalig!


----------



## Martina H. (1. April 2011)

... nicht ganz LO  und trotzdem Super 

Danke für das Kompliment - uns hat es auch riesigen Spass gemacht (trotz des "Handicaps"  ) - Wiederholung: jederzeit und gerne


----------



## MissQuax (1. April 2011)

war eigentlich gestern:

ich war zur jährlichen *Nach*sorge (Mammographie) und GOTTSEIDANK
ist alles in Ordnung!   

Wieder ein "geschenktes Jahr"  (ich sehe mittlerweile jedes Jahr, das ich leben darf, als "Geschenk"!!!).         

Ich könnte gerade die ganze Welt umarmen!


----------



## Schnitte (1. April 2011)

unsere neuen Team Trikots für Rennrad Team sind endlich angekommen.


----------



## Tatü (2. April 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> war eigentlich gestern:
> 
> ich war zur jährlichen *Nach*sorge (Mammographie) und GOTTSEIDANK
> ist alles in Ordnung!
> ...



Glückwunsch


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2011)

MissQuax


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. April 2011)

...online-Shopping bei Globetrotter:

- neuer Pulsmesser
- neuer Schlafsack
- 2x Klamotten v. Elkline
- neuer Kletterschuh (ok, kein Highlight)

und jetzt lauere ich bis Dienstag hinterm Gartentürchen auf den Mann mit meinem Paket...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (2. April 2011)

schönes Wetter, gleich inne Stadt, mit Freundin treffen und dann bummeln, quatschen, shoppen, Eis essen 
Und heute abend ne Runde laufen gehen oder ne Runde biken, mal gucken!


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2011)

Cyclorcrosser Tour - und 10 km Buckelpiste mit Rückenwind gegen Ende


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2011)

mein Highlight heute (neben dem Hammer-Wetter!!!) war, dass die Leistungsdiagnostik überhaupt gar nicht so katastrophal ausgefallen ist, wie ich erwartet hatte! Schöne Kurve machen meine Laktatwerte  OK, an meiner Grundlage muss ich noch etwas arbeiten


----------



## chayenne06 (2. April 2011)

60km und 584hm - einmal heuberg und zurück. noch verbesserungsfähig... auch der puls


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

Mein Highlight - sehr schönes Wetter und - ähm ja - Berge, Berge, Berge - seufzend und knurrend hoch, immer wieder. Und letztendlich ist es trotzdem schön und hat 'nen riesen Spaß gemacht. So muss das sein!


----------



## chayenne06 (2. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Mein Highlight - sehr schönes Wetter und - ähm ja - Berge, Berge, Berge - seufzend und knurrend hoch, immer wieder. Und letztendlich ist es trotzdem schön und hat 'nen riesen Spaß gemacht. So muss das sein!



seit wann gibts in rostock berge???


----------



## MarNe (2. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> seit wann gibts in rostock berge???



Oh! Vor einem Jahr habe ich mich das auch gefragt! Seit ich das MTB habe weiß ich es ja nun. Es gibt tatsächlich einige Wälder die mittendrin teils dermaßen (bissl übertrieben) unter dem Meeresspiegel liegen, da tun sich Abgründe auf, dass kann ich dir sagen! Meine Oberschenkel nicken...


----------



## MissQuax (2. April 2011)

war die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen "Baby" - meinem ersten komplett selbst aufgebauten Bike!   (Bin schon ein bißchen stolz! )

Das Radon war ein "Low-Budget-Projekt" und für mich sowohl "Lehrer" als auch Versuchskaninchen. Es tut ab Montag Dienst als (2.) Arbeitswegrad.

Fährt sich gut und ich sitze sehr bequem (ja, ich mag so kleine, kompakte Rahmen und so eine hohe Front - mein Rücken kommt damit bestens klar ). Und mit dem Wissen, daß es selbst zusammengeschraubt ist, macht das Fahren gleich nochmal so viel Spaß!


----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2011)

Hab mich gerade für den Bullau - Marathon im August angemeldet - Kurzdistanz 45km und ca. 910 hm - das ist für mich absolut ausreichend 
Und der Spaß soll ja im Vordergrund stehen...

Evtl. geht es noch zum City Cross im Juni nach Michelstadt - rund um das legendäre alte Rathaus in der Altstadt  Der soll auch ganz schön sein...


... und was heißt das jetzt für mich: fahren fahren fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2011)

@MissQuax

Sieht super aus 
Wenns selber geschraubt ist, fährts sich´s doch gleich ganz anders. Klasse!!!

Gehört ja noch in den Aufbauthread


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2011)

michelstadt im odenwald ????


----------



## Fie (3. April 2011)

Nachtrag von gestern: Habe das Schleifen wegbekommen, aber nur, weil ich zur Feile gegriffen habe. Aber in der Zwischenzeit weiß ich, woran es liegt oder lag, dass sie geschliffen hat. 
Das Vorderrad sitzt jetzt bombenfest, denn es hatte vorher irgendwie Spiel. Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht zu fest sitzt! Jetzt nur noch die Gabel abstimmen und es kann bald wieder losgehen. Werde wohl anfangs langsamer sein als Kinderleins mit ihren Laufrädern...


----------



## MarNe (3. April 2011)

ist, habe mich für das MTB Rennen am 10.04. angemeldet. Mein erstes Rennen. Also nächstes Wochenende schon. Wird sehr spannend, da die Beteiligung der Frauen sehr rar ist. Vielleicht drei. Oder vier. Oder gar fünf? Ich werde es dann vor Ort sehen. Gibt es vielleicht Tipps wie ich es schlau angehe? Also insgesamt sind es vier Runden (für die Frauen, Männer drehen 7 Runden)) a 5km, durch waldiges Gelände. 2-3 Anstiege. Habe, wie schon erwähnt, keine Rennerfahrung. Vielleicht einfach meine Runden drehen, so wie immer, aber eben etwas schneller, und einfach das Feeling mitnehmen für zukünftige Rennen? Oder doch alles geben? Zumindest in den letzten beiden Runden? Wie habt ihr es gehandhabt, bei euren ersten Rennen? 

Gruß, Marlene


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. April 2011)

Sonne, Kurzarm, 100km, 1000hm, 2400 kcal


----------



## Principiante (3. April 2011)

Sehr schön, lädt zum spielen ein

LG, Principiante!



MissQuax schrieb:


> war die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen "Baby" - meinem ersten komplett selbst aufgebauten Bike!   (Bin schon ein bißchen stolz! )
> 
> Das Radon war ein "Low-Budget-Projekt" und für mich sowohl "Lehrer" als auch Versuchskaninchen. Es tut ab Montag Dienst als (2.) Arbeitswegrad.
> 
> Fährt sich gut und ich sitze sehr bequem (ja, ich mag so kleine, kompakte Rahmen und so eine hohe Front - mein Rücken kommt damit bestens klar ). Und mit dem Wissen, daß es selbst zusammengeschraubt ist, macht das Fahren gleich nochmal so viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (3. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> michelstadt im odenwald ????



jaaaaaaa, genau das ! Der City Cross findet zum Bienenmarkt hin statt, am Pfingstmontag (13. Juni 2011) ist die Altstadt ums historische Rathaus in den festen Händen der Biker. Ist ne schöne Veranstaltung...
Warste da schon mal?


----------



## blutbuche (3. April 2011)

...in michelstadt schon , ja . is ´n schönes städchen !!! hab mein pferd im odenwald steh´n - aber bisschen andere richtung - fischbachtal !  greez , k.


----------



## Veloce (4. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> ist, habe mich für das MTB Rennen am 10.04. angemeldet. Mein erstes Rennen. Also nächstes Wochenende schon. Wird sehr spannend, da die Beteiligung der Frauen sehr rar ist. Vielleicht drei. Oder vier. Oder gar fünf? Ich werde es dann vor Ort sehen. Gibt es vielleicht Tipps wie ich es schlau angehe? Also insgesamt sind es vier Runden (für die Frauen, Männer drehen 7 Runden)) a 5km, durch waldiges Gelände. 2-3 Anstiege. Habe, wie schon erwähnt, keine Rennerfahrung. Vielleicht einfach meine Runden drehen, so wie immer, aber eben etwas schneller, und einfach das Feeling mitnehmen für zukünftige Rennen? Oder doch alles geben? Zumindest in den letzten beiden Runden? Wie habt ihr es gehandhabt, bei euren ersten Rennen?
> 
> Gruß, Marlene



Guck das du die Abfahrten flott fährst um Schwung für die Anstiege zu haben und die Kurven sauber fährst und gleich beim Auslauf Gas gibst .


----------



## Veloce (4. April 2011)

Heute äähh gestern gut 2 h mit den lokalen Crossaltmeister durch den Wald geheizt ohne das er lange warten mußte 
Hätt ich das Crossen mal 10 Jahre früher angefangen ....
Nur die V -Brakes  bei Regen


----------



## Jule (4. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Habe, wie schon erwähnt, keine Rennerfahrung. Vielleicht einfach meine Runden drehen, so wie immer, aber eben etwas schneller, und einfach das Feeling mitnehmen für zukünftige Rennen? Oder doch alles geben? Zumindest in den letzten beiden Runden? Wie habt ihr es gehandhabt, bei euren ersten Rennen?


 
Hallo Marlene,
wollte mich bei meinem ersten Rennen erstmal ganz nach hinten stellen und "nur mal gucken was so geht". Dann hat mich ein guter Bekannter nach vorne ins Starterfeld gelockt und mit dem Startschuss hatte ich "Blut geleckt".
Ich stapel vor'm Rennen auch erstmal tief und dann gebe ich doch immer alles. Ist schließlich ein Rennen, "nur mal so" kann man immer fahren. 

Meine Taktik: Die ersten paar Kilometer zügig fahren und sich einen guten Platz im Feld suchen. Dabei die anderen Mädels im Auge behalten, das spornt an. Dann während des Rennens etwas an Tempo rausnehmen und die Platzierung halten, wenn's geht von keiner Frau überholen lassen. Evtl. kannst du dir auch 'nen Kerl suchen, an dessen Hinterrad du dich heften kannst.
Die letzten Kilometer: Alles auspacken was noch da ist. 

Vor dem Rennen noch wichtig: Gut warmfahren und viiiiiel trinken!
Und danach: Nudeln und lecker Weizen! 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß!

Jule

Edit: Achso, bei 'nem 20km-Rennen würde ich durchgehend zügig fahren, ist ja 'ne sehr kurze Strecke.


----------



## Silvermoon (4. April 2011)

... war ein ziemlich uneinsichtiges Ehepaar, dass mir vor dem Fahrradladen den Kofferraum zuparkte, sodass ich mein Rad nicht mehr ausladen konnte . Auf meine Bitte hin doch ein bißchen zurück zu setzen, damit ich das Rad ausladen könne, bekam ich nur ne Antwort "Geht ganz schnell, wir fragen nur was!" und ich könnte ja mal den Moment warten, bis sie wieder kommen. Ich so "Bitte??" - der Laden stand voll! Dachte ich hör nicht richtig. Ich bat ihn nochmals seinen Wagen ein Stück zurück zu fahren, schließlich hätte er ja gesehen, dass ich das Bike am ausladen war. Nöö, macht er nicht, sehe er jetzt gar nicht ein, er wäre ja gleich wieder da. Seine Frau mischte sich dann auch noch ein und machte mich ziemlich hochnäsig von der Seite an, ich solle jetzt doch warten bis sie wiederkommen (blöde Fregatte). Nach einer endlosen Diskussion hatte ich dann die Faxen dicke und gab den beiden uneinsichtigen und "wir wollen doch nur mal schnell was fragen" Zeitgenossen genau zwei Möglichkeiten zur Wahl. 
*Möglichkeit 1:* Auto zurücksetzen, damit ich entladen kann und die Sache ist für mich erledigt oder 
*Möglichkeit 2:* Sie gehn jetzt rein, ich aber hole mein Rad trotzdem aus dem Kofferraum und garantiere für nichts! 
Und setze noch einen drauf, verwies auf die Dame auf dem Gehweg, die der Diskussion interessiert lauschte und bat sie im Falle eines Falles doch zu bestätigen, dass ich beide Herrschaften mehrmals drum gebeten hatte ihr Auto ein Stück zurück zu fahren. Schließlich stand ich schon da und wollte entladen, bevor der Mann mir fast in die Hacken fuhr!
Daraufhin drehte ich mich wortlos um, holte das Vorderrad aus dem Kofferraum, öffnete den Schnellspanner meines Innenraumträgers und machte mich an meinem Bike zu schaffen und .... ich hörte, oh welch Wunder, eine Autotür, einen laufenden Motor und das Einlegen des Rückwärtsganges hinter mir!
Na also, geht doch. Des Mannes liebstes Kind ist doch immer noch nach wie vor sein Auto ! 
... und die Moral von der Geschicht´??? Leute, das hätten wir uns alles ersparen können, wenn "Mann" doch gleich  etwas einsichtiger gewesen wäre


----------



## MarNe (5. April 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Hallo Marlene,
> wollte mich bei meinem ersten Rennen erstmal ganz nach hinten stellen und "nur mal gucken was so geht". Dann hat mich ein guter Bekannter nach vorne ins Starterfeld gelockt und mit dem Startschuss hatte ich "Blut geleckt".
> Ich stapel vor'm Rennen auch erstmal tief und dann gebe ich doch immer alles. Ist schließlich ein Rennen, "nur mal so" kann man immer fahren.
> 
> ...



Okaaaay! Danke für den kleinen Einblick. Ich werde einiges davon versuchen umzusetzen, vor allen "Nudeln und Weizen"!  Das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen und werde alles daran setzen es mir zu "verdienen"! 

Gruß Marlene


----------



## Jule (5. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Ich werde einiges davon versuchen umzusetzen, vor allen "Nudeln und Weizen"!  Das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen und werde alles daran setzen es mir zu "verdienen"!



http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=171


----------



## MarNe (5. April 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=171



 Jawolljaaa!  Zufrieden bist da oder? Juchu...sollte es regnen, werd ich  - nein, wir alle - auch so aussehen. Gibt da ne Teilstrecke die von den Harvestern ziemlich übel zugerichtet wurde. Freu mich!


----------



## Jule (5. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Jawolljaaa!  Zufrieden bist da oder? Juchu...sollte es regnen, werd ich - nein, wir alle - auch so aussehen. Gibt da ne Teilstrecke die von den Harvestern ziemlich übel zugerichtet wurde. Freu mich!


Jaaa, da war ich überglücklich, dass der Kampf durch den Schlamm vorbei war. 
Also, einmal so'n schönes Matsch-Rennen mitmachen ist richtig geil! 

Aber Nudeln nach 'nem "Staub-Rennen" sind auch toll:
http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (5. April 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=171



Erklär mir, wie Du das gemacht hast! 
Ich war im letzten Jahr sowas von eingesaut, daß man mich eigentlich fast nicht mehr erkennen konnte....

.... Aber schee wars!


----------



## Jule (6. April 2011)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Erklär mir, wie Du das gemacht hast!
> Ich war im letzten Jahr sowas von eingesaut, daß man mich eigentlich fast nicht mehr erkennen konnte....


Oh, hallo Frau Schaf! 
Ich Lusche bin ja auch "nur" die Kurzstrecke gefahren, hab' deshalb nur so'n bisschen Schlamm im Gesicht.


----------



## Bienenstich (6. April 2011)

Später noch aufs Bike steigen...auch wenns nur für den Himweg von der Arbeit ist!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (6. April 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Oh, hallo Frau Schaf!
> Ich Lusche bin ja auch "nur" die Kurzstrecke gefahren, hab' deshalb nur so'n bisschen Schlamm im Gesicht.



Dann hab ich letztes Jahr doch den langen eiligen Zopf in Nähe der Anmeldung aus den Augenwinkel richtig erkannt. 
Dieses Jahr wieder?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. April 2011)

bin stolz auf mich, dass ich dem inneren Schweinchen nen Tritt verpasst hab un eben noch nach der Uni ne std walken war un das VOR dem Abendessen
War gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Silvermoon (6. April 2011)

... ne schöne Feierabendtour und zwischendrin mit nem fremden Hund "Stöckchen werfen" gespielt. Ich scheine fremde Hunde wohl magisch anzuziehen


----------



## Jule (7. April 2011)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wieder?


Ich bin schon angemeldet. Wenn's allerdings vorher wieder so schüttet, entscheide ich noch spontan, ob ich mitfahre. War zwar ganz lustig, aber "das gute Material"!!  Hab' noch 'ne Woche später Schlamm mit Grasresten aus den Ritzen von meinem Rad gepult. 
Bist du wieder dabei?

Mein Highlight heute...äh diese Renn-Saison...ein Startplatz mit 'nem 4er-Mädels-Team in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen. 

@MarNe: Erzähl auf jeden Fall mal wie's gelaufen ist!


----------



## Principiante (7. April 2011)

...eigentlich gestern:

leckeren Käsekuchen gebacken und *2 *Stücke verdrückt... _ja, natürlich noch warm_ 

Danach aber noch ne' kleine Tour gemacht! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MarNe (7. April 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich bin schon angemeldet. Wenn's allerdings vorher wieder so schüttet, entscheide ich noch spontan, ob ich mitfahre. War zwar ganz lustig, aber "das gute Material"!!  Hab' noch 'ne Woche später Schlamm mit Grasresten aus den Ritzen von meinem Rad gepult.
> Bist du wieder dabei?
> 
> Mein Highlight heute...äh diese Renn-Saison...ein Startplatz mit 'nem 4er-Mädels-Team in Duisburg beim 24h-Rennen.
> ...



Ja, dass werde ich!  Und es werden tatsächlich mehr Mädels mitfahren, als das Jahr zuvor. Und so langsam zweifel ich, ob ich wirklich schon soweit bin. Aber das ist wohl normal, oder? Das ich mal sowas mache. Wettkämpfe sind mir nicht unbekannt, habe damals viele mitgemacht, mit dem Drachenboot. Nur da sitzte mit 21 anderen in einen Boot und die Gesamtheit der Leistung und Technik ist entscheidend. Jetzt bin ich allein für das verantwortlich was ich da auf der Strecke fabriziere.  Ja. Was soll's. Gar nicht drüber nachdenken... Ich will das so. Sonst wäre ich ja stattdessen inner Aerobicfrauengruppe. Es muss einfach dreckig sein, staubig, windig, regnerisch, bissl gefährlich, rasant, toddernd bergauf, juchzend bergab...sein.  Ich muss grinsen, wenn ich daran denke, dass ich sehr oft dreckiger nach Hause komme als es meine beiden Jungs jemals waren! Oder wenn ich wiedermal in voller Sportmontour beim Elternabend sitze...Tja - normal kann jeder! Daher wünsche ich euch bei euren Wettkämpfen gaaaanz viel Freude und Spass und natürlich Erfolge! 

In diesen Sinne, einen guten Tag und ein schönes Wochenende! 

Marlene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (7. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Und so langsam zweifel ich, ob ich wirklich schon soweit bin. Aber das ist wohl normal, oder?


Ja, das ist normal. Vor Wettkämpfen fühl ich mich immer total unfit.  

Aber der Kopf spielt beim Rennen 'ne wichtige Rolle: Also, glaub an dich und trau deinen Haxen auch was zu!



MarNe schrieb:


> Daher wünsche ich euch bei euren Wettkämpfen gaaaanz viel Freude und Spass und natürlich Erfolge!


 Danke!


----------



## blutbuche (7. April 2011)

.... lecker pizza mit parmaschinken und rucola gemampft - allerdings erst 2 stündchen gefahren . 25 !!! grad in der sonne und warmer wind - fühl´mich wie auf gomera  so , jetzt in den garten legen .. schööööööööööööööööön !!!!


----------



## karmakiller (7. April 2011)

nach 5 Wochen Pause ENDLICH wieder auf dem Bike  
jetzt muß nur noch der Rücken auch beschwerdefrei bleiben


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. April 2011)

obwohl er beschissen angefangen hat,ist er doch noch gut geendet 
Bin heut endlich den "abhang" runter gefahren,den ich es letzte mal gemieden hab weil ich echt die hosen voll hatte...es war aber auch wirklich schlammig und rutschig
Also sattel runter und los,leider hab ichs mir net wirklich angeguckt (sonst hätt ichs mir wieder anders überlegt) bin dann mitten über die steine "gebrettert" (mir kams wirklich so vor) un mitten im Abhang dachte ich, hups jetzt wirds aber steil un die steine waren auch lockerer als ich dachte un vor lauter schreck ist mein Hinterteil fast bis aufs hinterrrad gerutschtTrotzdem war ich mächtig stolz auf mich *schulterklopf* und mir ist auch mal aufgefallen, dass es mit dem Bike mittlerweile echt gut klappt
Zudem hab ich heut endlich mal nen kleinen flowigen trail im heimischen Wald gefunden
Hoffe ihr hattet auch nen schönen tag...


----------



## blutbuche (9. April 2011)

welli ist stabilisiert und wird überleben !!!


----------



## skycrawler (9. April 2011)

heute bei schönstem Wetter 30km geradelt und im Anschluß noch ein paar Stunden mit einem guten Buch auf dem Balkon gesessen
endlich mal wieder ein herrlich entspanntes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (9. April 2011)

war eine schöne lange Tour bei herrlichen Wetter mit meinen neuen Radon (HT).

Eigentlich ist es ja als Arbeitswegrad gedacht, aber da meine anderen Bikes alle gerade irgendeine "Baustelle" aufweisen, hab ich eben die Beleuchtung und die Schutzbleche abgemacht und bin damit u. a. ein paar tolle Trails gefahren. Und siehe da, das "Arbeitspferd" ist ein richtig gutes Mountainbike - habe mich echt wohl und sicher gefühlt und somit waren auch die etwas rumpeligen Passagen, kleinere Hindernisse und einige echt steile (natürlich nur abwärts ) Stücke überhaupt kein Problem.

Es kann was, mein "kleines Schwarzes" - bin total happy damit!


----------



## Nuala (10. April 2011)

Wenn ich schon den ganzen Sonntag im Büro rumhänge, dann möchte ich mich wenigstens an meinen neuen Adidas Fluid Trainer erfreuen...


----------



## velo1981 (10. April 2011)

gerade ne schöne Runde geradelt und mir tut auch nicht mehr sooo dolle der Hintern weh. Zwar ein bisschen viel Straße gefahren, weil ich den schönen Weg verpasst hab, ABER egal.
Ich hab sosssososososossoos ein fettes grinsen im Gesicht 

(____________________________________________________________)


----------



## xXJojoXx (10. April 2011)

Hey,
ich hoffe ich darf hier wenigstens einmal auch als Junge schreiben 
Mein Highlight war heute, dass mein Kumpel und ich nach einer anstrengenden Tour durch den McDrive gefahren sind (ja mit dem Bike !) und uns ne Cola geholt haben  Wir hatten beide nichts mehr zu trinken und konnten es auch nirgendswo mehr auffüllen oder uns was neues kaufen, da ja Sonntag war. Also ab durch den McDrive 
Vorher waren wir noch in einer Kiesgrube fahren, das war natürlich auch ein Highlight 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## MarNe (10. April 2011)

war mein erstes MTB Rennen in Bad Doberan. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich konditionel im Gelände eher mittelmäßig bin. Aber heute habe ich einen fantastischen Schub bekommen. Insgesamt sind vier Frauen gestartet, eine davon gab nach dem ersten Anstieg auf. Okay. In der ersten Runde durfte ich noch zweite sein. In der zweiten Runde kam ein kleiner Einbruch, da die Oberschenkel sich festmachten. Ich wollte aber da durch, daher pedalierte ich etwas sinniger auch wenn mich dies den zweiten Platz kostete, hab ja dann immer noch den dritten *kchkchkch* für mich war es wichtig in meinen ersten Rennen nicht aufzugeben. In der dritten Runde passte sich mein Körper wieder den Anstrengungen an und ich konnte wieder flotter fahren. Hui war das cool! Und in der vierten Runde! Leute ich sage euch, da zog ich die Berge hoch, und sauste durch den Wald, obwohl mein Rücken arg wehtat, nur, ich konnte leider keinen mehr einholen. Wenn es stimmt, hatte Marianne, die vor mir ins Ziel kam, zwei Minuten Vorsprung gehabt. Da geht doch noch was! Nächstes Jahr! Auf alle Fälle! Ich bin zufrieden. Hatte nicht gedacht diese vier Runden a 5km so unkompliziert abzufahren. Ich bin sehr stolz auf mich. Ja. Und auf mein Rad. Ohne Probleme hat es mich durch den Wald getragen. Und auf dem Rückweg von Bad Doberan nach Rostock schnurrte es wie immer und fuhr sich butterweich. Ach ich liebe es. Alles. Und das Wetter war auch bombig. Ein wirklich schöner Tag. 

Marlene

Edit: Habe gerade die Ergebnisse gesehen, ich bin erstaunt. Hatte ich doch mit mehr Zeit gerechnet, um so schöner das ich die 20km in 01:04:07 gefahren bin. Rückstand zur Erstplatzierten 
06:18. Das bekomme ich nächstes Jahr hin!


----------



## desmofun (10. April 2011)

Das ganze We war ein Highlight. 

Samstag Winterberg bei Sonne, netten Temperaturen und Null Wartezeit am Lift. Das Perp ist ein prima Kumpel, auch wenn das Mehrgewicht noch bischen ungewohnt ist und nun geht es auch flotter durch die Steinfelder. 
Sonntag das Hardtail durch den Wald gedrückt....immer auf der Suche nach Schlammlöchern und Spaß. Keine Wanderer, Radfahrer oder sonstige Hindernisse.
Hätte alles nicht besser sein können.


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

das is schön , dass du spass hattest !!! ich schick dir morgen ´n paar bilder von der heutigen tour   weiteres per tel . hdl , k.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (12. April 2011)

dem schließe ich mich an. Das komplette WE war ein Highlight!
Biken in Garmisch und Umgebung. Tolles Wellnesshotel mit afrikanischer Saunalandschaft. Was ein Luxus 
Nur die Beschilderung in den Wälder ist eher bescheiden ... geht in beide Richtungen zum Staffelsee ... hm, eine Ehrenrunde haben wir dann doch gedreht. Leider das Stück, was verdammt steil und steinig war. EGAL! Es war GENIAL!!!
*schwelg

Fotos folgen


----------



## KHUJAND (12. April 2011)

ich war das ganze WE im garten am arbeiten,- 
nun bin ich richtich braun.


----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2011)

...auch schön ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. April 2011)

war ein Riegel Kinderschokolade! Schokolade macht glücklich 

 und ich brauchte heute nach so nen sch... Tag mal *SCHOKOLADE!!!!! *
... aber ob es bei einem Riegel bleibt?????????


----------



## zimtsternchen (12. April 2011)

.... hab entdeckt, dass ichs auf dem Flickr Stream vom Samstag in Willingen gleich auf zwei Bilder geschafft habe...  Und das zwischen den ganzen "großen" Jungs 

*freu*


----------



## Jule (13. April 2011)

MarNe schrieb:


> Edit: Habe gerade die Ergebnisse gesehen, ich bin erstaunt. Hatte ich doch mit mehr Zeit gerechnet, um so schöner das ich die 20km in 01:04:07 gefahren bin. Rückstand zur Erstplatzierten 06:18. Das bekomme ich nächstes Jahr hin!


 
Super! Glückwunsch zur ersten Teilnahme und das es so gut geklappt hat!
Jetzt bisse infiziert!


----------



## Nuala (13. April 2011)

... mittags-badminton mit den kollegen und nach der arbeit zumba.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...auch schön ....



und den  beiden beim toben zugeschaut.


----------



## blutbuche (13. April 2011)

..huch , habt ihr jetzt 2 von den süssen mäusen ??? k.


----------



## MelleD (13. April 2011)

Der ist sicherlich für mich, oder? *liebguck*


----------



## KHUJAND (13. April 2011)

. hy Kati hy.Melle. 
der gehört unserem Nachbarn... der Hund ist gleich  alt/jung ,- gleich gross und sieht unseren sehr sehr ähnlich. 
die beiden spielen sogar synchon   

sind aber aus einem verschiedenen wurf.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (13. April 2011)

ist das Ansehen und Hochladen einiger Urlaubsbilder vom WE. Ach, war das schön. Will da wieder hin...
Grüße von R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarNe (13. April 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Super! Glückwunsch zur ersten Teilnahme und das es so gut geklappt hat!
> Jetzt bisse infiziert!



Danke.  Und infiziert! Muss mir aber für nächstes Jahr auch ein buntbedrucktes Trikot zulegen. Die Fotos sehen aus als ob ich 'nen ruhigen Waldausflug gemacht habe, weil erstens: bei drei Frauen auf der Strecke hatten wir uns so gut verteilt, dass zumindest ich immer allein auf dem Fotos zu sehen bin, ausser beim Start. Und zweitens: ich so unspektakulär angezogen war. Und drittens: die Startnummern nicht am Lenker befestigt wurden, sonder hinten am Rücken. Warum auch immer das so festgelegt wurde. 

Ja, dann schau ich mal nach Trikots, und was mir da gefallen könnte...hach ja.


----------



## Stompi (13. April 2011)

....bald wieder ein Tag nach meiner dritten Clavikula-OP um. Die verschriebene Ruhe, zum Genesen meines Bruches, macht mich ganz ruhelos. Schnief und Sonntag ist der Warm-Up Marathon in Hellental vom DDMC-Solling....dieses Jahr ohne mich im Starterfeld :-((


----------



## Silvermoon (15. April 2011)

*Hurra, endlich Urlaub!!!*


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2011)

..ich auch !!!


----------



## Veloce (15. April 2011)

Heute abend die Grenzen der Kurvenhaftung der Michelin  Krylions mit dem Renner ausgelotet gelassen nach dem Slide aufgestanden und später die Ete - Behandlung mit der Wurzelbürste erfolgreich angewandt .
Das alles im nicht mehr ganz so jugendhaften Alter ....
Muß wohl an der Rennluft von letztem Sonntag liegen 
Dabei hab ich nur zugesehen


----------



## Erster_2010er (16. April 2011)

Pics?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (16. April 2011)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> Pics?



Wär doch  eher langweilig . Was sagt schon nen Riß im Jackenärmel und der Radhose nebst ein paar Tapetenabschürfern aus . Ein leicht nach innen
verdrehter STI Hebel ist auch nicht besonderst spektakulär oder ?
Bleibt noch erwähnenswert das ich meine  erstlings rasierten Beine zu schätzen wußte obwohl die  " Wolle " eher sehr dezent war .


----------



## Fie (16. April 2011)

Fahrradflohmarkt in Tübingen! Ich bin mal gespannt. Den Schrott, der nicht verkauft wird, entsorgt meine Firma, bei welcher ich angestellt bin. 

Euch ein schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## Honigblume (16. April 2011)

Mein Highlight heute war eine Tour mit über 1100 HM.
Sonst hatte ich die HM nur bei Rennen.


----------



## Tatü (16. April 2011)

Nach 6 Wochen Zwangspause endlich wieder biken. 
Die Rolle ist wieder abgebaut und jetzt muß nur noch alles werden wie vor dem Sturz
Also Training, Training und Training


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. April 2011)

Dann gute Besserung, dass du bald wieder die alten Form hast, vor allem mental! Der Rest kommt dann von alleine.


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

...11 h guten brunch, 14 h gute tour , 16 h nachmittagsschläfchen - jetzt gleich eine hunde gassi runde und dann ab vor den fernseher mit tomnate -mozarella


----------



## Rubinstein5 (17. April 2011)

mein Highlight war die Römerturm-Tour. Da ging es richtig bergab mit Wurzeln, Baumstämmen, Hüpfer und jede Menge Laub. Hab mich dabei 2 x lang gelegt, aber bin relativ unverletzt und GLÜCKLICH mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt in Langenhain-Ziegenberg angekommen. YES! Es wird!! 
Grüße in die Runde R5


----------



## Votec Tox (18. April 2011)

Mein Highlight Gestern:
Skitour bei Sonne über 1200 Hm unternommen - am Vadret.
Tiefschnee auf dem Gletscher, dann noch Firn und später Sulz gefahren - mehr geht nicht 
So sahs dort aus:











Grüße!


----------



## MelleD (18. April 2011)

war eigentlich am Samstag, ne 30km-Tour mit meinem Syren gemacht mit nur 9 Gängen, mein Freund mit 27 Gängen. Ich war so kaputt, als ich zuhause war, Sonntag Muskelkater an Stellen, die vorher nie in Anspruch genommen wurden (sitze anders drauf als auf meinem alten Canyon). So langsam gehen auch meine Kilo vom Winter wieder runter und ich habe mir endlich mal Laufschuhe gekauft. 
Nu muss ich sie nur noch nutzen.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. April 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mein Highlight Gestern:
> Skitour bei Sonne über 1200 Hm unternommen - am Vadret.
> Tiefschnee auf dem Gletscher, dann noch Firn und später Sulz gefahren - mehr geht nicht
> So sahs dort aus:
> ...



wow, das ist traumschön. Werde gerade grün vor Neid. 
Da kann mein Highlight von gestern echt nicht mithalten...
Vor allem, weil mir heute alles weh tut - alte Frau 

Freu mich für dich!!!
Grüße R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. April 2011)

...kann keinen schnee mehr seh´n ......


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2011)

*Endlich Urlaub* - *schönes Wetter noch dazu *- was will frau mehr??? 
So tolles Wetter hatte ich letztes Jahr im August während meines Sommerurlaubes noch nicht einmal (da hats echt nur geregnet und war von den Temperaturen alles andere als sommerlich)!
*... und es soll so bleiben - jiiiipppppieeeeeeeeee *

D.h. jeden Tag rauf auf´s Bike und lauter andere schöne Dinge tun, für die man sonst keine Zeit hat 

Nachher gehts dann erst mal zum Bikehändler von nebenan, mal sehn was der so hat - liegt ja praktisch auf dem Weg und ist in der heutigen Tour mit eingeplant  Liebäugel doch immer noch mit nem Fully 

Ich  Urlaub haben!!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. April 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Nachher gehts dann erst mal zum Bikehändler von nebenan, mal sehn was der so hat - liegt ja praktisch auf dem Weg und ist in der heutigen Tour mit eingeplant  Liebäugel doch immer noch mit nem Fully



Anfrage läuft 

... und die anschließende Tour war auch super  Paraglider beim fliegen bzw dahingleiten zu beobachten hat schon was sehr beruhigendes... Könnte ich stundenlang zuschauen 

*Urlaub ist schön*


----------



## Martina H. (19. April 2011)

> Urlaub ist schön



Jep!!!!!


----------



## MelleD (19. April 2011)

*grml*
Aber ich halt mich mit nur noch 3 Tagen arbeiten auf Laune und dann sind ja erstmal 4 Tage frei  
Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so genial!


----------



## Silvermoon (19. April 2011)

... ne schöne lange Tour durch das sagenumwobene Rodensteiner Land und Richtung Kaiserturm gemacht. Dabei neue Wege erkundet und das Bike auch mal tragen bzw. schieben müssen Was auf längere Sicht ganz schön anstrengend war, um dann festzustellen, dass frau sich die ganze Schinderei hätte sparen können, wenn ich auf mein inneres Navigationsgerät gehört hätte. Das meinte nämlich "Nein, nicht *DAAAAAAAAAA *hoch, sondern *DAAAAAAAAAAA* lang!" Das zum Thema "Neue Wege erkunden und immer schön nach den Wegzeichen gucken - hat ja toll funktioniert"  Aber schön war es trotzdem  und da wo ich hin wollte, kam ich auch tatsächlich hin - hat halt was länger gedauert 
Zum Schluss beim Lieblingsitaliener noch ein riesiges Eis verdrückt - die Belohnung war dann aber auch fällig 

... und dann noch dieses Wetter


----------



## chayenne06 (21. April 2011)

... nach der schlechten nachricht (siehe heute ist ein doofer tag...) hier noch was positives:
das paket mit bestellter ware kam an, eine bikeshorts und ein trikot passen wenigstens. 


und meine vor wochen abgekauften 661 veggie schienbeinschoner bekomme ich jetzt doch irgendwie zu - dank meiner dicken wadeln zwar nicht so leicht- aber für 4 tage fahrtechnik camp wirds schon reichen


----------



## fully-fahrer (21. April 2011)

... weil ich heute das erste mal so richtig getrailt bin ca. 8 km langer Trail teils richitge zirkeln dann richitger flow es war einfach nurnoch genial dann mit Bootchen übergesetz ins Kloster & dann gemütlich inden Biergarten und nach hause

sehr sehr gelungener Tag


----------



## chayenne06 (22. April 2011)

Gleich gehts los an den Lago di GARDA 
4 Tage inkl. Fahrtechniktraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (22. April 2011)

115km mit dem MTB durch die Eifel - zwischendurch lecker Eis - später lecker alkoholfreies Weizen - eben geduscht und die (immerhin selbst belegte) Pizza ist grade im Ofen

*seufz*
Herrlich!


----------



## blutbuche (22. April 2011)

...kartoffelauflauf auch grad in den ofen geschoben 

wünsche frohe ostern !!!!


----------



## MissQuax (23. April 2011)

Besuch bei meiner Schwester im Rheingau per MTB!

War toll, aber (für meine Verhältnisse - fahre sonst eher kürzere Strecken) eine "Mördertour":  64 km, 4:50 Nettofahrzeit und (für mich) unglaubliche 1.680 hm! 

Wobei ich zugeben muß, daß ich davon ca. 200 hm geschoben habe, weil mir nach der ersten Hälfte der Tour einige Anstiege (teilweise Trails mit Steinen und fetten Wurzeln) und ca. 15 % Steigung einfach zu heavy waren.

Bin trotzdem ein bissl stolz - habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so schön gequält! 

Aber mein Fazit: richtig mögen werde ich das Höhenmeter bergauf schrubben nie, ist nur Mittel zum Zweck - heute um das Tourziel zu erreichen. Ich komme lieber ins Schnaufen und Schwitzen bei knackigen Abfahren! 


BTW: Ich wünsche allen Frohe Ostern und gut gefüllte Nester!


----------



## skycrawler (23. April 2011)

Nach dem gestrigen Durchhänger wo ich mich gerade so nach Hause geschleppt habe bin ich heute locker flockig ne 35km Runde gefahren und hätte noch weiter gekonnt wenn mein Hintern nicht so weh getan hätte


----------



## Fie (24. April 2011)

neue Bremse (kommt erst Mitte Mai) und Schaltung, muß noch montiert werden
Beim Fahrtechnikkurs in Bad Urach angemeldet für 2 Tage am 14. und 15. Mai
ich geniese die 4 freien Tag, damit ich am Dienstag wieder fast ausgeruht in die Hölle kann!


----------



## blutbuche (24. April 2011)

@fie : ..so schlimm ???ich dachte , der job wäre okay - zum . hat sich das anfangs so angehört .... ach ja - was für ´ne bremse wirds denn ? greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (24. April 2011)

Der Job ist die Hölle!!! Eine Arbeitskollegin hat jetzt gekündigt, weil sich nichts ändert. Dann vertrete ich alleine die weibliche Rolle unter meinen restlichen Kollegen...
Dennoch, ich habe einen Job!

Eine Magura Marta SL in weiß/rot, da ich mein Orangeprojekt kicken konnte!
Hab ja jetzt auch rote Felgen


----------



## swe68 (24. April 2011)

Wünsche dir weiter alles Gute....

Mein Highlight gestern: Erster Dreitausender des Jahres mit Schneeschuhen. Gestern um die Zeit saß ich noch in 3287m Höhe auf dem Breiter Grieskogel - im T-Shirt 
(bin dahin tüchtig Höhenmeter geschrubbt)


----------



## blutbuche (24. April 2011)

fie : das tut mir leid .... 
warum orange geknickt ? kommen jetzt an den orangen rahmen rote teile ????


----------



## Fie (24. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> fie : das tut mir leid ....
> warum orange geknickt ? kommen jetzt an den orangen rahmen rote teile ????



Nein nein, an das Orange kommt das, was vom Kona übrig bleibt. Farblich bin ich da nicht festgelegt, es soll halt so schnell wie möglich fahren, es wird gebraucht.
Die orangen Teile sind mir einfach zu teuer und sehr rar. Orange würde mit roten Felgen einfach doof aussehen und ich habe dringend einfach Felgen gebraucht, damit ich endlich die Magura Gabel mit Steckachse einbauen konnte. Wird jetzt in weiß/schwarz/rot gehalten und kommt gut mit dem weißen Rahmen vom Kona. Im Moment kann ich eh nicht fahren, weil ich auf die Achse warte, die mir jemand dreht. 

Danke swe68


----------



## Principiante (24. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wünsche dir weiter alles Gute....
> 
> Mein Highlight gestern: Erster Dreitausender des Jahres mit Schneeschuhen. Gestern um die Zeit saß ich noch in 3287m Höhe auf dem Breiter Grieskogel - im T-Shirt
> (bin dahin tüchtig Höhenmeter geschrubbt)




  ...bin voll neidisch!


----------



## Veloce (24. April 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wünsche dir weiter alles Gute....
> 
> Mein Highlight gestern: Erster Dreitausender des Jahres mit Schneeschuhen. Gestern um die Zeit saß ich noch in 3287m Höhe auf dem Breiter Grieskogel - im T-Shirt
> (bin dahin tüchtig Höhenmeter geschrubbt)



Die Berge machen mich auch süchtig . Irgendwann in diesem Jahrzehnt
besuch ich Ladakh.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. April 2011)

... ist den letzten freien Tag bei diesem herrlichen Wetter noch einmal ausgiebig zu genießen , bevor morgen wieder der alltägliche (Arbeits-) Wahnsinn über mich hereinbricht 

Fazit: Urlaub war, wie immer , definitiv zu kurz, aber das super Wetter war der Knüller - danke!!!


----------



## swe68 (25. April 2011)

@ Veloce,   muss ein Traum sein.
Ich kann einfach nicht mehr ohne. Und Gipfel müssen sein. Egal wie. 
Im Juni bin ich wieder in der wunderschönen Sierra Nevada / Andalusien zu Fuß unterwegs - ist nur noch knapp 1,5 Monate bis dahin....


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

schöne tour , nettes kaffeetrinken mit ´nem  kumpel - jetzt grillen im garten .


----------



## Rubinstein5 (25. April 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Besuch bei meiner Schwester im Rheingau per MTB!
> 
> War toll, aber (für meine Verhältnisse - fahre sonst eher kürzere Strecken) eine "Mördertour":  64 km, 4:50 Nettofahrzeit und (für mich) unglaubliche 1.680 hm!
> 
> ...




Respeeeeeeeekt 
ist zwar schon rum, aber auch von mir Happy Easter!
Grüße
R5

PS
habe ab Mai sonntags zu ... vielleicht kriegen wir das dann mal zusammen hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (25. April 2011)

trotz Schmerzbedenken (Sattel) doch gefahren...1350HM bei 66km ..nette Begleitung, tolles Wetter, kaum Wanderer...alles gut


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2011)

Highlight vom Osterwochenende:
2 Trailtouren mit je 1000hm und heute klettern über Baden-Baden


----------



## chayenne06 (25. April 2011)

4 tage lago di garda inkl.fahrtechniktraining und singletrails der stufen 2 und 3 so gut wie heil überstanden - allerdings auch festgestellt, wo man steht wenn man in ner gruppe fährt.... das war allerdings kein highlight


----------



## Zuckerschnute (26. April 2011)

Das ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich mir ziemlich alt vorkam, weil alle in der Gruppe mutiger waren und mehr Erfahrung hatten. Mittlerweile bin ich trotzdem froh, das Training mitgemacht zu haben, weil doch jede Menge Technik und Tricks vermittelt wurden 

War das ein reines Frauentraining, oder gemischt?


----------



## chayenne06 (26. April 2011)

das war gemischt. rein unter frauen würde ich nie machen wollen 

das schlimme ist dass ja einige auch ohne groß erfahrungen dabei waren.
schon deprimierend
aber wie gesagt. üben üben üben...


----------



## Zuckerschnute (26. April 2011)

Bei mir war es ein reines Frauentraining. War eigentlich klasse von der Stimmung  Ich würde sicher nie an einem gemischten Training teilnehmen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. April 2011)

... war ein toller Zoobesuch mit ner sehr guten Freundin , die für mein dafürhalten viel zu weit weggezogen ist. 

Und das das Wetter heut immer noch toll war und es gar nbicht so schlimm werden soll, wo ich doch noch den Rest der Woche Urlaub hab.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (26. April 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> 4 tage lago di garda inkl.fahrtechniktraining und singletrails der stufen 2 und 3 so gut wie heil überstanden - allerdings auch festgestellt, wo man steht wenn man in ner gruppe fährt.... das war allerdings kein highlight



*guckneidisch* will auch wieder an den Garda. 
Mach dir keinen Kopf - dat wird scho mit Stufe 5 

habe gerade meinen "Chef" gefragt ... ich bin auch erst 2 *Grummel
Lieber Gruß
R5


----------



## chayenne06 (26. April 2011)

hmmm,  mir machen die flowigen trails wesentlich mehr spass! 
Stufe 5 will ich gar nicht 
bleib lieber bei 0, 1 und 2... 
und zurück an den lago!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (27. April 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8243909"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Die Berge machen mich auch süchtig . Irgendwann in diesem Jahrzehnt
> besuch ich Ladakh.


Ich kenne die Bergsucht. Zum Glück habe ich einige Berge um mich herum. Ich habe mir den Traum erfüllt und mache mich Mitte Juli mit meinem Bike auf Richtung Ladakh Ich werde dann ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen.


----------



## Veloce (28. April 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Bergsucht. Zum Glück habe ich einige Berge um mich herum. Ich habe mir den Traum erfüllt und mache mich Mitte Juli mit meinem Bike auf Richtung Ladakh Ich werde dann ein paar Fotos hier reinstellen.



Da freu ich mich schon drauf . Futter für die Sehnsucht


----------



## Silvermoon (28. April 2011)

war mal ein recht entspannter Arbeitstag - man soll´s ja nicht glauben, aber es war so.
Dann noch zum Abendessen mit Kräuterfrischkäse gefüllte Blätterteigtaschen und Trauben gefuttert - lecker  
Bin mit mir und meiner Umwelt so richtig zufrieden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. April 2011)

mein Highlight ist, dass ich nur noch einen (1!!!) Tag arbeiten muss und dann ENDLICH Urlaub habe! Ich bekomme sogar eine Urlaubsvertretung und kann meine Woche La Palma ganz beruhigt genießen


----------



## Silvermoon (28. April 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein Highlight ist, dass ich nur noch einen (1!!!) Tag arbeiten muss und dann ENDLICH Urlaub habe! Ich bekomme sogar eine Urlaubsvertretung und kann meine Woche La Palma ganz beruhigt genießen



Na dann.... wünsch ich Dir sauviel Spaß und genieße Deinen Urlaub in vollen Zügen


----------



## swe68 (28. April 2011)

genieße es!
La Palma ist wunderschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. April 2011)

freu mich wie Keks


----------



## MelleD (28. April 2011)

Schönen Urlaub  Bring schöne Fotos mit, damit wir alle neidisch werden 

Ich hab morgen frei, 3 Tage Wochenende. Ausschlafen, hoffentlich schönes Wetter, bei Sonne auf den Balkon setzen und in Ruhe ne Runde Biken gehen.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. April 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub  Bring schöne Fotos mit, damit wir alle neidisch werden



Da schliesse ich mich an.  Schönen Urlaub.

Ich fahre morgen für drei Tage nach Düsseldorf zur FedCon. *freu*
Und zum erhiolen hab ich Montag noch Urlaub. *nochmalfreu*

Ich wünsche euch allen einen entspannten Freitag und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Schnitte (29. April 2011)

Rucksackverband ist endlich ab


----------



## swe68 (1. Mai 2011)

@ Schnitte 

Mein Highlight: 
99.68 km mit dem neuen Cyclocrosser 
Erkenntnis: Perfektes Rad + perfekte Radhose 
Mir tut nix weh außer meinen Beinen. Und die Arme ein bißchen.


----------



## murmel04 (1. Mai 2011)

so heute bin ich auch mal so richtig Stolz auch mich und darauf das der Angsthase heute mal zuhause geblieben ist

ne heute nicht abgestiegen und geschoben, obwohl da sandiger Boden mit Verwaschungen und Schotter ohne Ende war. Und das beste, mit kamen ein Paar Wanderer entgegen, und der meinte der eine doch, das ist aber Gefährlich

Und ich hab endlich auch mal was gefunden wo man so richtig toll fahren kann, na nicht so technisch wie eure sachen, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen, waren dann 10 km rund um den Berg

Mir gehts im Moment richtig gut.

Lg


----------



## blutbuche (1. Mai 2011)

..sonne , bike endlich wieder fahrbar,jetzt gleich ne runde mit den hunden und dann mit nudeln vor´n fernseher - guter tag !!!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2011)

Hab endlich mal ein Testrad, von meinem Händler extra besorgt.
Ein Herrenrahmen in 16" war hier in der Gegend nirgends aufzutreiben.

http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2011/10/MTB+Full+Suspension/ONE-TWENTY+Carbon+3000-D

und dann gleich so eins - leider reicht dafür mein Geldbeutel nicht aus - aber ich werde die Testfahrten genießen


----------



## Schnitte (4. Mai 2011)

@Mausoline
schickes Bike 

ansonsten mein Highlight gestern:
erste Radtour nach 4,5 Wochen Pause. Ziel war eine kurze Tour über Asphalt. Kein Problem...wurde langweilig, also kurzen Abzweig auf die Waldautobahn genommen und dann doch wieder über einen kleinen versteckten Singletrail gehuscht  langsam machen ist nach der langen Zeit echt schwierig...aber toll wars...


----------



## MelleD (4. Mai 2011)

war eigentlich gestern, bei meinem Aufkleber- und Tshirt-Druckladen vorbeigefahren und mein Auto abmessen lassen für Streifen  Des wird so geil *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (4. Mai 2011)

... ist das ich mir vorhin ein neues Auto gekauft habe. *freu*
Nen silbernen Fiesta.


----------



## mangolassi (4. Mai 2011)

Es gibt einen neuen Pumptrack nur 20 Minuten vom Heimweg entfernt:





Und der ist sauschnell zu fahren

Es ist ein Testtrack für den richtigen, der im Herbst gebaut wird:


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Mai 2011)

... war ein Seminar über *die Klangschalentherapie*, welches einem einen kurzen Einblick in die verschiedenen Anwendungsmöglichkeiten in Hinblick auf die Arbeit mit Kindern und Erwachsenen gab.
Sehr interessant und für mich persönlich der Anreiz in diese Richtung hin eine Weiterbildung machen zu wollen. Das hat sich echt gelohnt und war total interessant


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Mai 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Pumptrack nur 20 Minuten vom Heimweg entfernt:


Wow, Neid 

Und Hummelbrumm: Gratuliere zum neuen "Silberpfeil" 

Mein Highlight Heute ist eine Skitour auf den Gletscher des Piz Fora im Engadin, hier ein paar Eindrücke:
Unten ist es wie Endurofahren auf Skiern 






Oben auf dem Gletscher noch genug Schnee:






Herrlich wars, eine richtige Hochtour bis auf knapp 3200m
und der Schnee noch bis nach 13 Uhr perfekt fahrbar:






Grüße!


----------



## swe68 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin im Sommer auch wieder im Engadin 
Schön....


----------



## Lori77 (7. Mai 2011)

Mein Highlight heute:

das ich heut trotz dem schönen Wetter nicht biken konnte weil wir heute Klassentreffen hatten. Aber es ein so richtig schöner Tag mit meinen Schulkameradinnen war. Kann ja morgen dafür richtig biken gehen, weil ich heut trotz Klassentreffen nichts getrunken hab


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Mai 2011)

Muttertag...Vatertag lass ich mich übrigens auch feiern..erfülle ja auch beide Funktionen


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich Gestern, da war ich beim Bike Festival Solothurn.
Dort gibts jede Menge Fahrtechnikkurse für 10 sfr!

Z.B. Trialkurs beim CH-Meister, DH-Kurs für Mädels bei den Trek Garvitygirls und Pumptrack fahren. Es gibt natürlich noch mehr aber genau die drei Sachen habe ich gemacht, zu mehr reicht ein Tag kaum. Der DH-Kurs ging z.B. knapp 4 Stunden.

Ansosnten ein wenig die Stände angeschaut und immer wieder schön und beeindruckend:
BMX-Flatland:
























War Jemand von Euch in Solothurn?
Grüße!


----------



## mangolassi (8. Mai 2011)

Ja, leider! Wie war der Pumptrack Kurs? Da wär ich auch gern hin, aber bei einer halben Stunde Mittagspause
Immerhin konnte ich das GT Distortion 5 Minuten testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Eigentlich Gestern, da war ich beim Bike Festival Solothurn.
> Dort gibts jede Menge Fahrtechnikkurse für 10 sfr!
> 
> Z.B. Trialkurs beim CH-Meister, DH-Kurs für Mädels bei den Trek Garvitygirls und Pumptrack fahren. Es gibt natürlich noch mehr aber genau die drei Sachen habe ich gemacht, zu mehr reicht ein Tag kaum. Der DH-Kurs ging z.B. knapp 4 Stunden.
> ...



...nette Jungs...


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Mai 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ja, leider! Wie war der Pumptrack Kurs? Da wär ich auch gern hin, aber bei einer halben Stunde Mittagspause
> Immerhin konnte ich das GT Distortion 5 Minuten testen.



Aha, dann warst Du auch bein Stand von Velobaze bei den GTs.
Habe das "La Bomba" angeschaut und die haben erzählt, daß sie den Klassiker GT Hans Rey Trials (Rahmen) noch haben.

Der Pumptrackkurs war ja so ein kleiner aus Kunststoff gebauter, erst dachte ich "mhmm, naja" aber es hat riesig Spaß gemacht, da er so schmal war und man mit den 11 kg BMC 4 Cross Rädern richtig auf Tempo kam, sodaß man (also ich  peinlich, peinlich) fast aus der Bahn flog  mußte bremsen...
Grüße!


----------



## mangolassi (8. Mai 2011)

> Aha, dann warst Du auch bein Stand von Velobaze bei den GTs.



Nein, soweit habe ich es nicht geschafft, ich hab mir das Bike bringen lassen


----------



## MelleD (9. Mai 2011)

Sonne, sonne, sonne, Balkon, gutes Buch, biken, Kuchen bei Mutti! Gestern war total entspannend, obwohl so langsam mein Heuschnupfen rauskommt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Mai 2011)

Hab heut abend noch eine Runde gedreht...war bissel spät dran weil ich erst um halb 9 los bin
Leider hab ichs mit den Temperaturen etwas zu gut gemeint un mich net warm genug angezogen 
Beide tatsachen haben mich anscheinend ziemlich getrieben,denn ich war im schnitt 2,5km/h schneller als sonst auf der gleichen strecke
Hab mich auch hinterher gefühlt als könnt ich noch ne runde fahren selbst während der fahrt is mein Puls net so gerast un ich war lang net so außer atem wie sonst!
Muss sagen ich bin richtig stolz auf mich, anscheinend trägt das bisherige training früchte


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Mai 2011)

Das poste ich mal lieber hier als bei "Bikes im Einsatz" sonst stört sich noch Jemand an dem "Bike" mit den "dünnen Reifen" 

Gestern Nachmittag auf dem Flüelapass. Er ist momentan unter der Woche gesperrt, nur am WE für den motorisierten Verkehr geöffnet, da sich im Süden ganz unten eine Baustelle befindet. Die Straße ist in einem sehr guten Zustand, der Split und Sand fast weg.


Nordseite fast oben:






Geschafft 






Auf der Südseite:






Und die Belohnung nachher in Davos:






Für mich eine interessante Erfahrung, bin mit einem guten Kumpel vom Skitourengehen gefahren, der mit einem Flyer hochfuhr, ich hatte überhaupt keine Chance, er fuhr mit einem 16,7 km/h Schnitt hoch, der guttrainnierte Radhändler in Klosters sagte, er schafft gerademal einen 15,5 km/h Schnitt hoch und ich  lassen wir das, schlich hinterher... Hat aber Spaß gemacht, der Flüela hat eine angenehme Steigung, zumindest auf der Nordseite.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfusses (10. Mai 2011)

Hübsches Renrad hast Du !


----------



## Schnitte (11. Mai 2011)

war zwar gestern, aber egal
erstes DH Kurventraining nach Schlüsselbeinbruch  und es lief besse als gedacht


----------



## Silberfuechsin (11. Mai 2011)

VotecTox: ein herrlicher Urlaub. Wow. Gibts irgendwo noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## swe68 (11. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Auf der Südseite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf dem Parkplatz standen wir mit dem Auto letzten Sommer, als wir mit zig anderen das Flüela Schwarzhorn hochgelaufen sind.

Eher einfache Tour, aber landschaftlich wunderbar, war der Wunschberg meines Freundes.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Mai 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> VotecTox: ein herrlicher Urlaub. Wow. Gibts irgendwo noch mehr Bilder?



Hallo Silberfuechsin!
War nur eine Spontantour, bin um 10 Uhr am Vormittag vom Bodensee losgefahren, das Rennrad guckte aus dem alten Cabrio oben raus  und nach der Tour abends wieder zurück an den Bodensee. Mein Skitourenkumpel wohnt in Klosters und meinte jetzt oder nie, es sei der perfekte Tag dafür!
Bilder gibt es somit nur wenige, Eines schiebe ich hier noch nach:







Hallo Swe68!
Das Flüela Schwarzhorn ist doch schön! Wart Ihr mit Schneeschuhen oben? Mit Tourenski war ich diesen Winter auch auf dem Pischahorn und auf dem Säntisch (oder wie man den schreibt).

Grüße!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Mai 2011)

mein Highlight war eine ganze Woche lang 
La Palma war der Hammer, hat mega Spaß gemacht, ich mache langsam aber sicher Fortschritte beim Bergabfahren!
Fotos zeig ich euch noch die Tage wenn ich sie sortiert habe


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (11. Mai 2011)

Kein Sex?


----------



## MelleD (12. Mai 2011)

DirtyRodriguez schrieb:


> Kein Sex?


Bekommst du zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## swe68 (12. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ....
> Hallo Swe68!
> Das Flüela Schwarzhorn ist doch schön! Wart Ihr mit Schneeschuhen oben? Mit Tourenski war ich diesen Winter auch auf dem Pischahorn und auf dem Säntisch (oder wie man den schreibt).
> 
> Grüße!



Ich war im Sommer 2010 dort. Der Sommer war durchwachsen, das war einer der wenigen richtig schönen Tage. Ist ja auch schön, ich habe es nur gerne mit weniger Menschen. 
Wir sind im So. jetzt wieder eine Woche im Unter-, eine im Oberengadin. Ich habe schon so viele Bergtouren geplant, ich habe richtig was zu tun 

Mein Schneeschuh-3000er dieses Jahr war der Breiter Grieskogel in den Stubaier Alpen (als Tagestour von Gries/Ötztal hochgeschrubbt), den hatte ich für mich alleine 

Mein Liebster war derweil auf einem anderen Gipfel. Wir sind aber immer in Kontakt über Funk.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Mai 2011)

.. ist das ich mein neues Auto abgeholt habe.
Oh herrlich. 
Und der ist noch so schön sauber und riecht noch wie neu, obwohls nen Jahreswagen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass ich am kommenden Wocheenende ein Highlight haben werde, denn ich nehme an einem 2tägigen Fahrtechnikkurs teil. Warum ich hoffe? Nun, ich bin völlig raus und hab fast keine Kondition mehr. Aber, ich beiß mich durch. Geht von Level 1 - 3, evtl auch 4. Ich bin mega aufgeregt und hoffe, dass ich mich nicht blamieren werde!


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Mai 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich am kommenden Wocheenende ein Highlight haben werde, denn ich nehme an einem 2tägigen Fahrtechnikkurs teil. Warum ich hoffe? Nun, ich bin völlig raus und hab fast keine Kondition mehr. Aber, ich beiß mich durch. Geht von Level 1 - 3, evtl auch 4. Ich bin mega aufgeregt und hoffe, dass ich mich nicht blamieren werde!




dann drücke ich dir die daumen 
du schaffst das!

ich habe mich am lago auch blamiert- war die letzte bergauf (dachte ich mir ja schon) und leider auch die letzte bergab- was ich davor nicht vermutet hätte... da hab ich mich mal blamiert... oh je...


----------



## BineMX (13. Mai 2011)

Heute ganz vorsichtig auf die Waage.... und siehe da: wieder 1kg weg!
1. Ziel U80 ist somit erreicht


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

blamieren kann man sich eig . nur , wenn man an sich selbst zu hohe erwartungen hat , gepaart mit mangelndem selbstwertgefühl .... immer locker angeh´n - is doch kackegal , als wievielter man ankommt - hauptsache , man hat es geschafft . nicht so viel selbst unter druck setzten - schlecht fürs herz ...


----------



## swe68 (13. Mai 2011)

und da muss ich Dir, blutbuche, tatsächlich Recht geben!


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

ach .....


----------



## Veloce (13. Mai 2011)

Ne schöne  flotte Feierabendrunde mit dem Querfeldeintommasini  gefahren und mich wieder über das schöne Griffgefühl der alten Chorus Ergos gefreut obwohl die italienische Diva immer mal zickt und für meine Hände eigentlich  Shimano Hebel besser passen  .


----------



## Silberfuechsin (14. Mai 2011)

@Votech Tox: mir kommen Gänsehaut bei Deinen schönen Fotos. Ich muss unbedingt wieder in die Alpen! Leider ist der Steinwurf dahin länger geworden...


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Mai 2011)

waren selbstgemachte Käsespätzle 

.
... die waren saulecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (14. Mai 2011)

Hab heut meinen ersten Fahrtechnik-Kurs absolviert


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2011)

Hab wahrscheinlich jemanden zum biken gefunden 
Mach momentan nen Aushilfsjob un ich bin mit meiner "Chefin" heut aufs thema gekommen un sie meinte sie würd gern mitfahren 
Problem is nur dass die Frau mit ihrem Trekkingrad im Jahr so etwa 5000km zurücklegt War schon mim Fahrrad in Neuseeland auf Tour und ist auch schon ans Mittelmeer gefahren!
Das Gute ist (aber nur für mich) dass sie Probleme mit ihrer Achillessehne hat und nicht mehr viel fährt besonders keine mehrtagestouren
Sie wohnt auch nur 20km von mir weg...da scheint ja alles zu passen,zumindest mal für meine Tour auf die Alb


----------



## murmel04 (16. Mai 2011)

na Glückwunsch!!!!

siehste so schnell kann es manchmal gehn

dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass.

LG


----------



## Fie (17. Mai 2011)

Highlight nicht direkt, aber ich habe mich heute zum Kieser-Training angemeldet. Meine Schmerzen werden nicht besser und ich sollte was dagegen tun. Vorher wird noch abgeklärt ob ich Rheuma oder Arthrose habe. Eine Entzündung im Körper ist vorhanden. Und die muß ich angehen.


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

@Fie
viel Erfolg bei deinem Training 

Wie kann man eigentlich eine Entzündung im Körper mit Training bekämpfen? Oder dient das zur Entlastung der Gelenke wenn die Muskeln gekräftigt werden?


Mein Highlight nachher:
die Jungfernfahrt mit diesem Schätzchen...


----------



## Fie (17. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Fie
> viel Erfolg bei deinem Training
> 
> Wie kann man eigentlich eine Entzündung im Körper mit Training bekämpfen? *Oder dient das zur Entlastung der Gelenke wenn die Muskeln gekräftigt werden*?



Genau dem soll es dienen! Und danke sehr! 


Und dir viel Vergnügen später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (17. Mai 2011)

ich heute einen meiner Angstgegener (Berg) gesiegt habe

Selbstvertrauen nun um 0,5 cm gewachsen


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Mein Highlight nachher:
> die Jungfernfahrt mit diesem Schätzchen...
> Anhang anzeigen 209783



Und wie fährt sich Dein neuer Renner? Sieht ja gut aus


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und wie fährt sich Dein neuer Renner? Sieht ja gut aus



Bocksteif beim Antritt und in Kurven, schluckt Unebenheiten weg wie ein Fully, einfach geil 

... nur noch einen cm kürzeren Vorbau drauf, dann ist's perfekt!

PS: mein erstes selbstaufgebautes richtiges Rennrad (Ok, Stadtgurken-Renner mit Rahmenschaltung hab ich schon früher geschraubt, aber das zählt irgendwie nicht) *stolzbin*


----------



## swe68 (17. Mai 2011)

@ Fie,
so etwas habe ich auch. Morgen mal wieder Rheumatologe. Fest steht, es ist eine Arthritis. Jetzt sind wir in der Ursachenforschung.
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Veloce (18. Mai 2011)

Die "Sternstunde" morgens früh beim  Gitarre spielen .


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hab wahrscheinlich jemanden zum biken gefunden
> Mach momentan nen Aushilfsjob un ich bin mit meiner "Chefin" heut aufs thema gekommen un sie meinte sie würd gern mitfahren
> Problem is nur dass die Frau mit ihrem Trekkingrad im Jahr so etwa 5000km zurücklegt War schon mim Fahrrad in Neuseeland auf Tour und ist auch schon ans Mittelmeer gefahren!
> Das Gute ist (aber nur für mich) dass sie Probleme mit ihrer Achillessehne hat und nicht mehr viel fährt besonders keine mehrtagestouren
> Sie wohnt auch nur 20km von mir weg...da scheint ja alles zu passen,zumindest mal für meine Tour auf die Alb



cool!
das freut mich für dich!
Ich hab sonntags jetzt auch Zeit und klopfe bald an die Tür einer sehr netten, sympathischen Mit-Forumskollegin hier für gemeinsame Touren
Allen einen schönen Tag
R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. Mai 2011)

war der gestriege Feierabendride!!!
Sowas von bergauf, dass es nicht mehr ging. Und dann habe ich gelernt schräg zum Weg loszufahren. Gab zwar jede Menge blaue Flecke, bis es dann endlich geklappt hat, aber ein Erfolg!! YES! Grüße R5


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Mai 2011)

...das H2O2 in meinen Augen...und die Spülsitzung beim Augenarzt danach und auch noch selber Schuld gewesen: Dummheit wird vom lieben Gott halt direkt bestraft  aber ja nochmal glimpflich abgelaufen...

_..."das wäre ja fast ins Auge gegangen.."_


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Mai 2011)

igitt, warum tust Du denn sowas? 

Mein Highlight: Endlich bekommen wir Unterstützung im unterbesetzten Team, ein neuer Kollege!


----------



## Veloce (18. Mai 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...das H2O2 in meinen Augen...und die Spülsitzung beim Augenarzt danach und auch noch selber Schuld gewesen: Dummheit wird vom lieben Gott halt direkt bestraft  aber ja nochmal glimpflich abgelaufen...
> 
> _..."das wäre ja fast ins Auge gegangen.."_



Mir wärs zweimal auch fast passiert . Danach immer mit Schutzbrille an
Werkzeugmaschinen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (21. Mai 2011)

... war, dem nahenden Gewitter ein Schnippchen zu schlagen und in die andere Richtung zu fahren. Musste dann feststellen, dass ein paar schwarze Wolken wohl nur mal einen auf dicke Hose gemacht haben und sich auch recht schnell wieder verdrückt hatten. Na, da hätte ich mir die ganze Aktion auch sparen können  Aber so bin ich zumindest mal wieder ein paar interessante Wege gefahren, die auch ganz nett waren 
Schön, wenn man dennoch immer nach Hause findet 
Außerdem wollte ich doch unbedingt auch meinen neuen Tacho am Cube ausprobieren, bin ja die ganze Zeit immer ohne gefahren - was ja immer ein bißel komisch war - so ohne Informationen wie schnell und weit und wie lange man doch geradelt ist


----------



## Veloce (21. Mai 2011)

war eine schöne Abendtour mit dem Kleinen Schwarzen im Freerider Outfit.
Zwar merke ich die Prellung vom "Querfeldeinausflug" letzten Sonntag noch aber das Vergnügen die  sonnigen Flow Trail alleine zu haben  schön die " Achterbahn runterzuschnurren  und  wieder mal ne absenkbare Stütze zu haben wars wert .


----------



## skycrawler (21. Mai 2011)

...war eine schöne kleine Fahrradtour zu den Eltern und dabei hab ich eine schöne Abkürzung gefunden 
Wenn ich schonmal da war hab ich Probe Hochzeitstorten probiert


----------



## Lori77 (21. Mai 2011)

....ich heute insgesamt 3 Männer an meinem Hausberg überholt habe


----------



## Silvermoon (22. Mai 2011)

@ Lori77


----------



## Rubinstein5 (22. Mai 2011)

Lori77 schrieb:


> ....ich heute insgesamt 3 Männer an meinem Hausberg überholt habe




RESPEEEEEKT!!!


----------



## 4mate (22. Mai 2011)

Bergab?!


----------



## zimtsternchen (22. Mai 2011)

... meinem ersten etwas höheren (entspricht etwa zwei dicken Baumstämmen übereinander) Kicker gesprungen ist!!! Hat das gefetzt.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: leider keine Kamera zum Beweisfotos machen dabei gehabt... Aber der Kicker läuft ja zum Glück nicht weg und ich komm wieder drüber  

Das Sternchen grüßt alle Ladies


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Mai 2011)

Schinderhannes auf der Langstrecke mit etwas feucht von oben und ein wenig Matsch gerutsche!
Und das Wunderbarste: 2. in meiner Altersklasse!!!!

Heute ist ein guter Tag!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (22. Mai 2011)

"Kleines gemischtes IBC Berlin Treffen" im Tegler Forst/Freeridestrecke gehabt.
Schöne Sprünge beäugt _und_ bewältigt, hat echt gefunzt.
Danke an alle, die dabei waren und HiFi, stell bitte bald den Video dazu ein, ja? 

LG, Principiante!

P.S.: Claudi, bist Du wieder sauber?


----------



## Jule (23. Mai 2011)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Schinderhannes auf der Langstrecke mit etwas feucht von oben und ein wenig Matsch gerutsche!
> Und das Wunderbarste: 2. in meiner Altersklasse!!!!


Glückwunsch! 
Überhaupt: Langstrecke beim Schinderhannes fahren finde ich schon richtig klasse!

Ich bin mit meinem 3. Platz in meiner Altersklasse auf der Kurzstrecke auch überglücklich (von 15 Mädels). Insgesamt Platz 5 von 25 Mädels. 

Und das beste: Die Gesamt-Siegerin war "nur" 6 Minuten vor mir. Coool.
Leider bin ich einmal gestürzt und am Start echt schlecht weggekommen. 

Aber war mal wieder 'ne tolle Veranstaltung!
LG
Jule


----------



## lieblingsschaf (23. Mai 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Überhaupt: Langstrecke beim Schinderhannes fahren finde ich schon richtig klasse!
> 
> Ich bin mit meinem 3. Platz in meiner Altersklasse auf der Kurzstrecke auch überglücklich (von 15 Mädels). Insgesamt Platz 5 von 25 Mädels.
> ...



Nochmal Glückwunsch!
Mir hat's nur 3x fast den Arsch weggezogen...


----------



## Honigblume (23. Mai 2011)

Mein Highlight heute war mein Fahrtechnik Training hier im Wäldchen 

Es hat zwar Überwindung gekostet aber es hat alles geklappt.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Mai 2011)

war, dass ich meine gestrige Runde heute noch einmal gefahren bin und die Zeit von gestern um satte 9 Minuten verbessern konnte. War gestern zwar relativ zügig unterwegs, aber heute wollte ich mal probieren, ob das auch noch was schneller geht. Ja, und es ging schneller... sogar viel schneller 
Mich freute es wie Bolle
... und zur Belohnung gab es dann vorhin noch leckere Ofentortellini


----------



## Chrige (25. Mai 2011)

Gestern war ich das zweite mal mit dem Biketreff unterwegs. Mein Highlight gestern war, dass ich auch eine von denen war, die oben auf die letzten warten mussten (auch auf Jungs ). 
Beim technisch anspruchsvollen Singletrail runter mussten dann alle auf mich warten .
Deshalb habe ich mich heute entschieden, an der Technik zu feilen und bin auf den Singletrail auf dem ich vor einem Jahr einen Fahrtechnikkurs gemacht habe. Die Kurve, die ich letztes Jahr nie in einem Zug geschafft habe, gelang mir gleich beim ersten Versuch . Und den ganzen Singletrail habe ich ohne abzusteigen gemeistert . Da habe ich wohl doch etwas in einem Jahr gelernt...
Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist jetzt, den Singletrail von gestern ohne abzusteigen zu schaffen (da muss zuerst etwas Angst überwunden werden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Mai 2011)

... dass ich mit meinem Stumpi gerade noch die Kurve bekommen habe, bevor mir der Depp im Van die Vorfahrt nahm...


----------



## Silvermoon (25. Mai 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... dass ich mit meinem Stumpi gerade noch die Kurve bekommen habe, bevor mir der Depp im Van die Vorfahrt nahm...



... das war wahrscheinlich auch ein absolutes Highlight für deinen Schutzengel, der da wohl ganz schön ins schwitzen kam. Manchmal frage ich mich echt, wo manche ihren Führerschein gemacht haben 
Typisch, mal eben schnell noch vor dem Biker raushuscheln... kenn ich zu genüge ... und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier


----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. Mai 2011)

... ist das ich es endlich geschafft hab wieder aufem Bike zu sitzen und  durch die Gegend zu bummeln.
Jepp bummeln, weil zu mehr reichts im Moment noch nicht.  
Vorallem am Berg, da wo mich der Jogger überholte und vorher rief: "Ich überhole dich jetzt aber mach dir nix draus bin auch schon von Joggern überholt worden."


----------



## swe68 (26. Mai 2011)

Nach Krankheit, laufenden Arztbesuchen, Jobstress heute morgen endlich wieder Ausdauersport - gut 11 km laufen. Herrje, ohne das wäre ich heute wahrscheinlich irgendwem an die Gurgel gesprungen, weil ich so unausgeglichen war. 
Danach ging es mir einfach nur gut!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (27. Mai 2011)

... ist das ich festgestellt hab das meine Treuekarte vom Hufschmied voll ist und ich somit nur 65 bezahlen muss.  *freu*

Das andere Highlight war gestern da mein Hund sowas von artig und lieb war beim Tierarzt den er noch nicht kannte.
Hat sich alles gefallen lassen, sogar Spritze gebe ging mit Hilfe von ein bissel Hundwurst. 
Hach ich bin soo stolz auf ihn.
Mal schauen wie es nächste Woche ist wenn wir wiedre hin müssen.


----------



## Honigblume (27. Mai 2011)

... und wieder erfolgreich überwunden was steileres runter zu fahren


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2011)

...


http://home.1und1.de/themen/lifestyle/leben/687ojoo/

ich trau´s mich kaum aussprechen.......

Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2011)

Ohja wie süß 
Da werd ich echt neidisch
Führ mit meinem Freund schon seit 3 jahren ne Fernbeziehung und vermiss ihn ganz doll Sehen uns etwa alle 3 wochen am Wochenende und am Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit und das für eine langes WE


----------



## Deleted168745 (28. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ohja wie süß
> Da werd ich echt neidisch
> Führ mit meinem Freund schon seit 3 jahren ne Fernbeziehung und vermiss ihn ganz doll Sehen uns etwa alle 3 wochen am Wochenende und am Mittwoch ist es wieder soweit und das für eine langes WE



oh das kenn ich das is plöd hab ich auch jetzt 1 Jahr so gehabt,häufig aber auch 5 oder 6 Wochen dazwischenoh, dann hab ich ja ein Doppelhighlight: morgen entere ich seine Wohnung
wünsch euch viel Spass am langen WE! ähm, lassts krachen...


----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2011)

das video ist sowas von goldig !!!  mein hund träumt auch so - sieht aber net ganz  so süss aus , wei die kleine  katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (28. Mai 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> http://home.1und1.de/themen/lifestyle/leben/687ojoo/
> ...



Ohhhhhhhhh, das ist ja verboten süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß 
Da schmilzt mein Katzenmama-Herz so richtig seicht dahin


----------



## Silberfuechsin (28. Mai 2011)

hab mich heute verwöhnt:






...passend zum neuen Kleid.


----------



## 4mate (29. Mai 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2011)

@silberf. : .. was ist das ???? perlen ???


----------



## MissOldie (29. Mai 2011)

Oh Mann, ist das süß. Da geht einem echt das Herz auf.

Aber mein Highlight heute war die gemeinsame Tour mit murmel04.  Endlich mal nicht alleine gefahren.  Man konnte alles machen, was das Bikerinnen-Herz begehrt: ,  und natürlich  und  
murmel04: jederzeit wieder 

LG, MissOldie


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2011)

jaaaa, jederzeit wieder

war echt klasse. genauso wie ich mit das immer vorgestellt habe und bis jetzt leider nie so kennengelernt habe.

ja und stimmt  und das Eis nicht zu vergessen mit Germany´s next Topmodel

Bin jetzt auch nicht mehr so käsig, die Arme leicht gerötet, na wieder mal die Sonnencreme vergessen. Macht aber nix ist morgen vorbei.

LG

murmel


----------



## MissOldie (29. Mai 2011)

Übrigens, nur fürs Protokoll: Wir sind auch gefahren


----------



## Veloce (29. Mai 2011)

Eine schöne  90 km RR Tour mit nicht nur äußerer Bewegung .


----------



## Rubinstein5 (29. Mai 2011)

freu mich für euch. Schön, dass das Miteinander funktioniert!

Irgendwann habe ich auch Zeit dafür
Einen schönen Abend
R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (30. Mai 2011)

Ab Donnerstag Dirtmasters in Winterberg, mit einigen hier ausm Forum ne Pension gebucht. Ich werde sterben 
Nu muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen!


----------



## swe68 (30. Mai 2011)

Highlight vom WE:
160 km insgesamt auf dem Cyclocrosser verbracht. Und dabei das Hirn perfekt ausgeschaltet. Habe mich heute morgen im Job gefühlt wie nach einer Woche Urlaub.


----------



## Veloce (1. Juni 2011)

Gerade die ersten Rhabarbermuffins aus dem Ofen geholt 
Rezept ist meine eigene Schöpfung .
Ohne Zucker und Milch.


----------



## ole88 (1. Juni 2011)

mein highlight der woche is eigentlich das eine werkstatt meine bremse verpfuscht hat und mir dann indirekt die schuld in die schuhe schieben wollte das ich doch daran selbst rumgefummelt hätte


----------



## Chrige (1. Juni 2011)

Mein Highlight der Woche ist, dass ich morgen für drei Tage in die Walliser Berge zum Biken fahre. Nachdem eine Freundin gestern krankheitshalber absagen musste, konnte ich dank Facebook in kürzester Zeit eine neue "Mitfahrerin" finden. Finde es toll, dass es so spontane Leute gibt.
Hm, drei Tage Biken und Wellness und dann am Samstag Abend an ein Openair Festival . Was will man mehr?


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Juni 2011)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ist das süß. Da geht einem echt das Herz auf.
> 
> Aber mein Highlight heute war die gemeinsame Tour mit murmel04.  Endlich mal nicht alleine gefahren.  Man konnte alles machen, was das Bikerinnen-Herz begehrt: ,  und natürlich  und
> murmel04: jederzeit wieder
> ...




Wir hier hatten auch Besuch aus dem LO Forum!  Die Lucie ist spontan nach Berlin gekommen um mit unseren kleinen Crew hier in LO zu fahren. Ich durfte Lucie die ersten Eindrücke vom Grunewald und dem Track am Teufelsberg zeigen. Am nächsten Tag ging es zum 'Park' mit um die Kicker zu probieren. Lucie hat sogar den großen Baumstamm gesprungen  und hat versprochen bald wieder vorbei zu schauen   Hier ein Foto nach der ersten Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (1. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es klasse, wenn man mal über seinen Tellerrand hinausschauen kann. Neue Strecken, neue Leute, das gibt einem immer einen Motivationskick.

Weiter so! Außerdem finde ich es spannend, jemanden live zu treffen, mit dem man vorher nur übers Internet kommuniziert hat.

LG, MissOldie


----------



## lucie (1. Juni 2011)

Jo, Berlin war genial und die Ladies dort haben es echt drauf  und schöne Trails haben sie im G-wood auch.

Ich war so von Berlin und den Touren/Trails/Kickern... angetan, daß ich ganz vergessen habe zu fotografieren. Sonst hätte es auch Äktschenfotos von uns gegeben.

HiFi, das wird auf jeden Fall bald nachgeholt - ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Veloce (2. Juni 2011)

war eine 152 Km MTB Tour mit vielen schönen Flowtrails vielen Höhenmetern  traumhaft schöne Landschaften und einer sehr netten Gruppe.


----------



## Tatü (3. Juni 2011)

Endlich kann ich wieder mountainbiken und nicht nur zur Eisdiele fahren. Es macht wieder richtig Spaß
Nunja etwas Probleme macht die Schulter noch aber es geht richtig aufwärts und die Angst vor einem erneuten Sturz ist einigermaßen im Griff


----------



## Silvermoon (3. Juni 2011)

... die Nachricht vom Händler, dass mein Fully endlich da ist 

Lange drauf gespart und lange gesucht, getestet, beratschlagt und und und...  
Letztendlich ist es ein Rotwild R.C1 FS Comp (mit XT-SLX Ausstattung), in der Farbe: schwarz/anthrazit und in der putzigen Größe:XS, geworden    ... noch ein kleines Schwarzes 


Ich freu mich schon so, wenn ich´s endlich abholen kann   und werde sicher *wahnsinnig* *viel Spaß* mit haben


----------



## Schnitte (4. Juni 2011)

mein Highlight der letzten beide Tage:
nach 8 Wochen Zwangspause wegen kaputten Schlüsselbein, dass erste Mal wieder im Bikepark...statt mit ANgst wieder zu fahren und sich langsam ranzutasten, konnte ich auf einmal den Kopf ausschalten und habe es geschafft meinen Freund an manchen Stellen abzuhängen  war genial...2 Tag DH pur...würde so gern heute wieder fahren...


----------



## Tesla71 (4. Juni 2011)

Walderdbeeren! Habe den Tip von zwei netten älteren Damen bekommen, die ich nach dem Weg gefragt habe. 
Lecker, Walderbeeren! 

Danach auf dem Trail einen Abflug in's Unterholz gemacht. Schienbeine ein bißchen verschrammt und der linke Arm hat Kratzer, blaue Flecken, Abschürfungen und einen Haufen Minidornen mitbekommen. Der Arm sieht aus wie eine Landkarte. ;-) 
Aber alles halb so wild. 
Danach einfach weitergefahren und Spaß gehabt. 

Gestern bin ich gefahren und hatte meine Knieschützer nicht dabei, hab' mir direkt am Bahnhof einen Pin von der Pedale in's Knie gehauen. Heute hatte ich die Dinger mit dabei, ohne hätten meine Beine wohl deutlich mehr abbekommen. 

Also: alles richtig gemacht...außer dem Stein auszuweichen.


----------



## Tatü (4. Juni 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> mein Highlight der letzten beide Tage:
> nach 8 Wochen Zwangspause wegen kaputten Schlüsselbein, dass erste Mal wieder im Bikepark...statt mit ANgst wieder zu fahren und sich langsam ranzutasten, konnte ich auf einmal den Kopf ausschalten und habe es geschafft meinen Freund an manchen Stellen abzuhängen  war genial...2 Tag DH pur...würde so gern heute wieder fahren...



Willkommen zurück auf dem bike


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich wieder mountainbiken und nicht nur zur Eisdiele fahren. Es macht wieder richtig Spaß
> Nunja etwas Probleme macht die Schulter noch aber es geht richtig aufwärts und die Angst vor einem erneuten Sturz ist einigermaßen im Griff




auch dir willkommen zurück!
wo ist denn dein foto aufgenommen worden?


----------



## Fie (4. Juni 2011)

Ich seit, ich weiß nicht seit wieviel Jahren, mal etwas von den Stadtwerken zurück bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (5. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> auch dir willkommen zurück!
> wo ist denn dein foto aufgenommen worden?



ich habe eine kleine Trainingsrunde in Südfrankreich gemacht


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Juni 2011)

...war ne 42km Tour mit 650hm (laut Mitfahrer - ich hab so nen Schnickschnack - Höhenmeter - nicht an meinem Tacho ) ganz ganz früh am sonntäglichen Morgen. Wetter sonnig, aber für 8.00 Uhr schon wahnsinnig schwül. War ne super Tour mit allem was das Herz begehrt: schöne Forstwege, Wiesenwege, Trails, knackig berghoch und wieder bergab  Mein kleines Cube hat sich gegenüber einem Rocky Mountain Fully tapfer geschlagen und berghoch hatte mein Kleiner sogar die Nase vorne 
Tja, und seit heute Mittag ist hier Gewitter und Regen angesagt, es hat merklich abgekühlt - was aber nach der heutigen Schwüle mal richtig angenehm ist   Vielleicht endlich mal ruhig durchschlafen können, ist auch noch ein Highlight...


----------



## Principiante (5. Juni 2011)

...nach 8 Stunden Aufsicht im Freibad einen 7 Jährigen Jungen eine halbe Stunde gesucht ...und Gott sei Dank gesund gefunden!!!!

Das kommt daher, wenn die Eltern einfach zu faul und träge sind und ihren kleinen Sohn, *der nicht mal schwimmen kann*, seiner 2 Jahre älteren Schwester mit ins' Freibad geben... ... ,mir als Rettungsschwimmerin einfach nur unverständlich.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schnitte (5. Juni 2011)

@Principiante
unverständlich, kann sowas auch nicht nachvollziehen...
ähnlich wie Eltern ihre Kinder ohne Helm und Schutz im Bikepark Braunlage den Übungsparcour nutzen lassen...


----------



## Nuala (6. Juni 2011)

... nur noch 4x schlafen und dann geht´s nach Finaaaaaaaaale Steine knutschen und abwärts schreddern! Ach ja, ein anderes Hightlight noch: Bin jetzt ganz offiziell Yoga-Lehrerin, alle Prüfungen sind bestanden und habe bereits meine ersten Yogastunden gegeben.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. Juni 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... nur noch 4x schlafen und dann geht´s nach Finaaaaaaaaale Steine knutschen und abwärts schreddern! Ach ja, ein anderes Hightlight noch: Bin jetzt ganz offiziell Yoga-Lehrerin, alle Prüfungen sind bestanden und habe bereits meine ersten Yogastunden gegeben.




hey hoooo!
herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Juni 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... nur noch 4x schlafen und dann geht´s nach Finaaaaaaaaale Steine knutschen und abwärts schreddern! Ach ja, ein anderes Hightlight noch: Bin jetzt ganz offiziell Yoga-Lehrerin, alle Prüfungen sind bestanden und habe bereits meine ersten Yogastunden gegeben.


 poh, wow. viel Spass beim Schreddern! may force be with you!


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... nur noch 4x schlafen und dann geht´s nach Finaaaaaaaaale Steine knutschen und abwärts schreddern! Ach ja, ein anderes Hightlight noch: Bin jetzt ganz offiziell Yoga-Lehrerin, alle Prüfungen sind bestanden und habe bereits meine ersten Yogastunden gegeben.



glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2011)

... war schon am Wochenende:

Endlich die Freeride Strecke in Willingen komplett runtergetraut - Dank Personal Trainer turbo.huhnchen   






(Ich weiss, für die meisten von Euch keine große Sache - für mich ein Riesenschritt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (7. Juni 2011)

@ Martina H.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Juni 2011)

Hut ab!  Mit turbo


----------



## lucie (7. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... war schon am Wochenende:
> 
> Endlich die Freeride Strecke in Willingen komplett runtergetraut - Dank Personal Trainer turbo.huhnchen
> 
> ...



Martina! 
Freu mich für dich.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2011)

..hat bei mir auch ne ganze weile gadauert , bis ich ´s mich komplett getraut hab ... hinterher is man schon stolz , gell !!????


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

war, dass Weihnachten, Ostern, Geburtstag und weiß der Geier noch alles auf einen Tag fiel und ich mein neues kleines ("Zwergenrad" - only für blutbuche ich weiß ja, dass du das nicht böse meinst...) Rotwild R.C1 FS abholen konnte und gleich mal meine erste Runde mit gefahren bin 
... und es war 
Da huschte einer bekennenden Hardtail-Fahrerin doch prombt ein Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht 

Übrigens, die Bilder findet ihr in "... zeigt doch mal eure Räder ... "


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juni 2011)

> hinterher is man schon stolz , gell !!????



... wie Oskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (8. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... war schon am Wochenende:
> 
> Endlich die Freeride Strecke in Willingen komplett runtergetraut - Dank Personal Trainer turbo.huhnchen
> 
> ...



Schön, dass Du in Willingen Spaß hattest  Dann bekommen wir Dich aber auch noch den DH runter. Der ist auch gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Juni 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du in Willingen Spaß hattest  Dann *bekommen wir Dich aber auch noch den DH runter. Der ist auch gar nicht so schlimm*



Chickenways sind alle gut erkennbar   und die kenne ich, alle


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

> Dann bekommen wir Dich aber auch noch den DH runter.



Du sollst nichts versprechen, was Du nicht halten kannst  

Du weißt ja nicht, wie ich fahre, bzw. wo ich schiebe  - und kennst nicht die Geschichte vom "ersten Mal"  (wenn ich gut drauf bin, gibt es die beim Ladies Treffen live)

Never - nie im Leben fahr ich den DH runter - mir reicht, wenn ich auf dem Freeride ein bisschen lockerer werde  und das werde ich am letzten Tag beim Ladies Treffen versuchen (versprochen turbo  )


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Never - nie im Leben fahr ich den DH runter - mir reicht, wenn ich auf dem Freeride ein bisschen lockerer werde  und das werde ich am letzten Tag beim Ladies Treffen versuchen (versprochen turbo  )



man soll niemals nie sagen


----------



## zimtsternchen (8. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> man soll niemals nie sagen



Der Meinung bin ich auch! Mein erklärtes Saisonziel für 2011 war die Downhill in Winterberg flüssig (nicht mal übermäßig schnell) und mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht runter zu kommen... Das habe ich danke ausgesprochen gutem Coaching von nem Kumpel innerhalb von einem Tag geschafft (Ende April)... Also mussten neue Ziele her... schneller wegen, noch sicherer werden ... UND: Kicker springen, was mittelweile auch schon sicher klappt (so grob gemessen 0,5m hoch) 

Frau weiss also nie wo die Reise noch hingehen kann  Ich fahre seit dieser Saison auch mit nem Freundin zusammen und wir pushen uns ungemein gegenseitig! Hätte ich nie gedacht, was Frauen-Dynamik so alles bewirken kann!


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Frau weiss also nie wo die Reise noch hingehen kann  Ich fahre seit dieser Saison auch mit nem Freundin zusammen und wir pushen uns ungemein gegenseitig! Hätte ich nie gedacht, was Frauen-Dynamik so alles bewirken kann!



stimmt genau!
Ich fahre viele Stellen oder Strecken nicht, weil ich mir einbilde, es nicht zu können und mich deswegen nicht traue. Typisches Frauenproblem . Wenn ich's dann doch mache, merke ich meistens dass das doch eigentlich ganz easy geht. 
Alles eine Sache der Motivation. Ein bisschen gegenseitiger Zuspruch und Mut machen ist nie verkehrt...

also Martina... du kannst den Freeride, also kannst du auch bald den DH


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

... da bin ich mehr als skeptisch - wir werden sehen


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... da bin ich mehr als skeptisch - wir werden sehen



hey, wenn du mit der negativen einstellung weitermachst, komm ich mal vorbei und schubs dich höchst persönlich den downhill runter


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

... ich kann nichts, ich will nichts, das wird nie was, im Leben nicht, geht so was von garnicht, nicht mal schieben geht, hoch überhaupt nicht, runter nie


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

ok, du willst es ja nicht anders... !
wäre ja gelacht, wenn wir das nicht mal organisiert bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. Juni 2011)

Martina! Jetzt machst Du aber Deiner Signatur alle Ehre!

Und wenn Du so weiter machst, komme ich auch vorbei und helfe auch noch ein wenig nach.

Du willst es ja offensichtlich nicht anders.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

... kommst jetzt doch?


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... kommst jetzt doch?



nach willingen schon ... nur nicht zum richtigen termin...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

Schade 



> Und wenn Du so weiter machst, komme ich auch vorbei und helfe auch noch ein wenig nach.



.. ihr seid so gut zu mir


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Juni 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Never - nie im Leben fahr ich den DH runter - mir reicht, wenn ich auf dem Freeride ein bisschen lockerer werde  und das werde ich am letzten Tag beim Ladies Treffen versuchen (versprochen turbo  )


 
Den DH lassen wir noch ein wenig warten  aber die Lockerheit auf dem Freeride bekommen wir auf jeden Fall hin  Freu mich schon!


----------



## Martina H. (8. Juni 2011)

... wenigstens eine versteht mich


----------



## Nuala (10. Juni 2011)

Sachen für Finale Ligure sind gepackt! Noch schnell ein bisschen arbeiten gehen und Yogakurse geben und dann geht´s Heute Abend ab in Richtung Süden!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Juni 2011)

Cheffe hat eine Terrasse ans Büro bauen lassen, jetzt können wir im Freien Mittagspause machen


----------



## Veloce (11. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Cheffe hat eine Terasse ans Büro bauen lassen, jetzt können wir im Freien Mittagspause machen



Das erhellt die Laune und bringt Farbe in blasse Gesichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (11. Juni 2011)

die kleine Sternstunde nach Ladenschluß wenn ich bei schöner Musik  mit Freude schraube und  denke das das perfekte Ergebnis eine Menschen  beim Trailsurfen glücklich macht  und der Gedanke mich dann
zufrieden macht und ich  weiß warum ich meine Arbeit liebe  .


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juni 2011)

> die kleine Sternstunde nach Ladenschluß wenn ich bei schöner Musik mit Freude schraube und denke das das perfekte Ergebnis eine Menschen beim Trailsurfen glücklich macht und der Gedanke mich dann
> zufrieden macht und ich weiß warum ich meine Arbeit liebe .


----------



## Fie (11. Juni 2011)

Mein Kona wird heute "teilvollendet" - soll heißen: neue Bremse und neue Schaltung! Dann gibt es noch einen anderen Lenker, nichts spektakuläres, nur bissele ne andere Kröpfung und Rise! 
So ab 10 Uhr geht es los 


PS: das HT wird auch in Angriff genommen - Steuersatz, Vorbau, Gabel


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juni 2011)

... war der nette Besuch von Mausoline und ihrem Mann, den wir gestern Abend spontan geplant hatten 
Ei, kommen die beiden extra aus dem Nordschwarzwald in den Odenwald, um mein kleines Rotwild Fully anzuschauen - verrückt, gell ? Aber ich fands klasse 
Dann noch ne kleine Tour durch mein "Revier" gemacht und klar, durfte Mausoline das kleine Fully auch mal fahren 

Hoffe, euch beiden hat es auch so viel Spaß gemacht wie mir 

Viel Glück und vor allem noch viel Erfolg beim Fully Kauf - irgendwo wartet sicher schon eines, das schart schon mit den Reifen und wippt ganz ungeduldig mit dem Dämpfer. Schade, dass es wohl kein kleiner Waldbewohner wird 
Bis zu nächsten Mal 

Ganz liebe Grüße aus dem Odenwald 

PS: Hoffe, ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen..


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... war der nette Besuch von Mausoline und ihrem Mann, den wir gestern Abend spontan geplant hatten
> Ei, kommen die beiden extra aus dem Nordschwarzwald in den Odenwald, um mein kleines Rotwild Fully anzuschauen - verrückt, gell ? Aber ich fands klasse
> Dann noch ne kleine Tour durch mein "Revier" gemacht und klar, durfte Mausoline das kleine Fully auch mal fahren
> 
> ...







für deine Spontanität, die schöne Rundtour in für uns unbekanntem Gebiet und natürlich fürs Fahren mit dem tollen "Waldbewohner" 

...das Fully wird, fürchte ich, noch eine schwere Geburt, aber diese werde ich auch noch erfolgreich hinter mich bringen 

Ruckzuck waren wir daheim, 1Std40, das geht doch?....und wir haben uns unterwegs überlegt, wie lange du fährst bis in die Pfalz, damit wir dort ne Runde drehen können 



Dir noch viel Erfolg und Spaß am Montag 
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Juni 2011)

hat zwar nix mit biken zu tun:

heute abend Bon Jovi open air konzert in münchen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hat zwar nix mit biken zu tun:
> 
> heute abend Bon Jovi open air konzert in münchen!!!!




Sehr sehr COOL!!  
Viel Spass dabei.


ich bin gerade ne schöne Tour durch unsere heimischen Wälder gefahren,
und hatte genau das Passende an, nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. *freu*

Und nachher gehe ichnoch mit meinem Patenkind Gummimotorflugzeuge fliegen lassen und Eis essen.


----------



## swe68 (12. Juni 2011)

Die letzten Tage hatte ich jede Menge Highlights: Ich war in der Sierra Nevada auf Tagestouren zu Fuß unterwegs, habe auf spannenden Gipfeln gesessen und die wunderschöne Landschaft genossen.
Abends saß ich dann auf der Terrasse unseres Cortijos und genoß die Ruhe und die Beobachtung der Fledermäuse 
Achja - jeder Tag begann mit einem Sprung in den kalten Pool.
Es war einfach nur schön.


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Juni 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Sehr sehr COOL!!
> Viel Spass dabei.




danke!!


----------



## swift daddy (12. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Vaena (12. Juni 2011)

Upps...Mein Männe hatte sich noch ned ausgeloggt...bitte den Eintrag von Swiftdaddy ignorieren. Hier nochmal und dieses Mal mit meinem Login 

*yehaaa* eigentlich völlig unspektakular aber trotzdem toll:
Hab heute meine erste Rennradtour seit der Geburt meines Sohnes gedreht.
Sohnemann und Papa haben zu Hause gewartet und Filme im IBC Forum geguckt während die Muddi ihr Trek über die Strasse geschaukelt hat 

Das MTB wird nächsten Monat wieder flott gemacht. Erst mal aufm Rennrad die Form finden


----------



## swe68 (12. Juni 2011)

@Vaena


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juni 2011)

ist die Bezwingung des Berges den ich immer gemieden hab 
War mir immer viel zu steil und das auch noch über mehrere km,bin lieber in mehreren steigungen un mehr km außen rum gefahren 
Aber es war gar nicht schlimm vor allem weil ich zufällig jmd vor mir hatte un der schön gleichmäßig un langsam den berg hoch gekurbelt ist  (radweg war so schmal dass ich gott sei dank nicht vorbei fahren konnte )
Oben angekommen war ich weder außer puste noch haben die beine gezittert 
Fazit: Vllt sollte man öfters mal die Sache langsam angehen (wofür ich leider meistens keine geduld hab ) dann kommt man auch überall hoch


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

war dieser kleine Kerl hier :





Ein Geschenk von einem lieben Menschen! Habe den kleinen Schutzengel und Glücksbringer am Vorbau befestigt, dass er morgen beim City Cross Rennen schön auf mich aufpassen und mir Glück bringen kann.





Ich fand´s ne süße Idee und wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten, dass es noch liebe Freunde gibt, die an mein Wohlbefinden denken.

Hoffe nur, dass der kleine Kerl schneller fliegt als ich fahre 



Für morgen ist alles klar: Bike durchgecheckt und Schlauch sicherheitshalber vorne gewechselt (der war die Tage plötzlich platt).
Meine große Schwester fährt als meine "persönliche Betreuerin" mit, passt schön auf meine Sachen auf und macht einen auf Sportfotograf 

 - cool.
Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Hummelbrumm (12. Juni 2011)

@Silvermoon Der kleene Kerl ist wirklich niedlich.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass und Erfolg bei dem Rennen morgen!


----------



## Martina H. (12. Juni 2011)

... ich drück die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (13. Juni 2011)

@ Hummelbrumm & Martina H.

*Danke ihr Lieben* 

Hab grad mal eben das Wetter für heute gecheckt, aber, naja, schön ist was anderes. Es ist bewölkt und schaut wirklich nach Regen aus 
Hoffe, das bessert sich noch... 
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Pfingstmontag und ich werde berichten, wie´s denn so war 

Muss noch meinen Kram zusammenpacken... Kurz nach elf gehts ab Richtung Michelstadt, Startnummer abholen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Juni 2011)

Wieder zwei Drops UND ein Gap mehr getraut in Braunlage


----------



## Rubinstein5 (13. Juni 2011)

war heute oben auf dem Wintersteinturm YES!
das war das Highlight
ich bin total platt - ist doof 

egal! Ich habs geschafft! 512 Höhemeter - 30 km - ich bin stolz wie Oskar!


----------



## Veloce (13. Juni 2011)

war auszuziehen um meinen alten traumhaften Märchentrail aufzuspüren und ihn dann staunend zu fahren . Da ist selbst am Sonntag nur ein Wanderer in der Nähe gewesen .


----------



## Chrige (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte heute eine Infoveranstaltung für meine Himalaya-Bikeferien im Juli. Ach ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind und kann's kaum erwarten . Habe auch die anderen Teilnehmer kennengelernt und war überrascht, dass ich nochmals zwei schon kenne (abgesehen von meiner Freundin und dem Guide). Zudem bin ich beruhigt, dass ich fitnessmässig wohl gut mithalten werde. Kann's kaum noch erwarten und fange an, die Tage zu zählen .


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

das tägliche Highlight:

der Blick vom Balkon meiner neuen Habitation....


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2011)

Wow, da wär ich auch gern!


----------



## Chrige (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2011)

@Kilkenny 
Ich könnt dir gerade den Hals umdrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

och nö, is grad so schön hier  - aba nu wisst ihr ja wo ihr Bike-Urlaub machen könnt


----------



## MelleD (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, und wo wir pennen


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## Honigblume (15. Juni 2011)

*wow*


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2011)

...ist, dass ich ne zusage für mein Praktikum in den Sommersemesterferien bekommen hab 
Gibt zwar leider keine Vergütung (hab ich noch nirgends bekommen ) ,aber ich denk es wird sich gut im Lebenslauf machen und vllt springt sogar ein fester Job für nach dem studium raus


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

Melle: mussu Honig und Scylla gleich mitbringen..oder das ganze LO...LO Treffen in GAP 2012  und wer bleibt zum putzen wenn ihr mir die Bude zerlegt habt?  moooment das überleg ich mir noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Juni 2011)

Ich putze auch, nehmt mich mit


----------



## zimtsternchen (15. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich putze auch, nehmt mich mit



Genau das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht...


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Melle: mussu Honig und Scylla gleich mitbringen..oder das ganze LO...LO Treffen in GAP 2012  und wer bleibt zum putzen wenn ihr mir die Bude zerlegt habt?  moooment das überleg ich mir noch...



nix überlegen... wir bringen alle nen sixpack kilkenny mit, das besänftigt dich dann so lange bis wir deine bude wieder hergerichtet haben


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

..ich muss mich kurz hinlegen un den Bauch halten....


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2011)

LO Treffen in GAP wär ich auch dabei


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Wieder zwei Drops UND ein Gap mehr getraut in Braunlage



 Ja top. Hab auch das Bild in LmiBiE gesehen 



Kilkenny schrieb:


> das tägliche Highlight:
> 
> der Blick vom Balkon meiner neuen Habitation....



 Wie schön ist das dann!



Mausoline schrieb:


> LO Treffen in GAP wär ich auch dabei



nimm mich bitte ooch


----------



## Silberfuechsin (16. Juni 2011)

hab meine neuen Carbontreter *jipiee*


----------



## MissOldie (16. Juni 2011)

... war ein Sommergewitter auf knapp 1.900m. Allerdings, und das müsste eigentlich wieder in den anderen Fred (heute war ein doofer Tag), hat dummerweise die Hütte, in die wir gerade zu Beginn des Gewitters einkehren wollten, geschlossen. Die haben vor unseren Augen das Licht ausgemacht. Dann haben wir uns alternativ entschlossen, mit der Gondel herunter zu fahren, aber auch hier hatten wir die letzte verpasst.  Wir haben uns schließlich unter einem Vordach der Hütte untergestellt und gewartet, bis das Unwetter vorbei war. Danach hatten wir eine nette Abfahrt (ca. 1.000 HM)  Kurz nach unserer Ankunft im Hotel fing es wieder an zu regnen 

Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
MissOldie


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> nimm mich bitte ooch



äh okese ich bin Netter wie manch Hüttenwirt  (@Mrs.O)

oh mei, hab i da a _*L*__*O*_wine ausgelöst


----------



## MissQuax (17. Juni 2011)

war eigentlich am Dienstag:

habe ein Votec V.SX bestellt!

Mit 170-mm-Lyrik (RC2 DH), The One und Hammerschmidt. 

Lieferzeit soll 6 - 8 Wochen betragen, ich hoffe, daß ich es bis Ende Juli bekomme.

Freue mich schon ganz arg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (17. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


>



neid


----------



## swe68 (17. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> @Kilkenny
> Ich könnt dir gerade den Hals umdrehen



ich ihr auch  

Jeden Morgen die Alpspitze ansehen.....


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2011)

@Kilkenny:

so schnell kann's gehen, da hat man ruckzuck die ganze Bagage am Hacken  


... und damit steht dann LO-Treffen2012??


----------



## Tatü (17. Juni 2011)

Traumhaftes Wetter obwohl etwas anderes angesagt war je nach Wetterbericht.
Alle Spitzkehren gefahren


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Juni 2011)

@tatü
also mit dem wetter kann ich dir echt zustimmen 
Hab extra heut morgen uni geschwänzt damit ich noch ne runde fahren kann 
Hatte die befürchtung dass es heut mittag regnen würde...
Aber das Wetter war perfekt,gerade warm genug für trikot und kurze Hose,Sonnenschein und eine leichte Sommerprise


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Juni 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> war eigentlich am Dienstag:
> 
> habe ein Votec V.SX bestellt!
> 
> ...


 

Kommt das dann mit zum Ladies Treffen und in den Park?


----------



## MissQuax (17. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Kommt das dann mit zum Ladies Treffen und in den Park?





Ja klar - wenn's denn rechtzeitig geliefert wird!


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habs.......gefunden. Das Rädle, das zu mir paßt.
Ein Rocky Mountain Altitude mit ca. 5cm Luft überm Oberrohr. 
Jetzt wirds noch zusammengebaut und in ca. 2 Wochen kann ichs holen, dann gibts Bilder


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

..geile tour mit bachlauf und schönen trails ... jetzt ´nen apfelstrudel


----------



## KlitzeKleine (18. Juni 2011)

...neues bike in winterberg eingesaut


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich habs.......gefunden. Das Rädle, das zu mir paßt.
> Ein Rocky Mountain Altitude mit ca. 5cm Luft überm Oberrohr.
> Jetzt wirds noch zusammengebaut und in ca. 2 Wochen kann ichs holen, dann gibts Bilder




Suuuuuuuuuuuuper!!! Da freu mich ja richtig für dich, dass du nach ach sooooooo langer Suche *endlich * dein Traumfully gefunden hast





Na, dann steht ja eurem Alpentrip nichts mehr im Wege 

Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt...


----------



## Mausoline (18. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Suuuuuuuuuuuuper!!! Da freu mich ja richtig für dich, dass du nach ach sooooooo langer Suche *endlich * dein Traumfully gefunden hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke 
den Smiley 

hatte ich gesucht, der passt


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Juni 2011)

Mein Highlight heute war das ich zum erstenmal seit etlichen Wochen wiedre ne dreiviertel Stunde mit dem Hund draussen war.
Und ich musste ihn nicht hinter mir herziehen.

Er hat ne ganze Weile "rumgeröchelt", also ab zum Tierarzt und erstmal ne Kehlkopfentzündung/reizung behandelt.
War danach besser aber nicht weg, also nochmal zum Tierarzt und röntgen lassen.

Resultat: Alterasthma durch leicht vergrößertes Herz. Also bekommt er jetzt jeden morgen Tablette mit Leberwurst und es geht ihm wieder blendend.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

@hummelbrumm : ..unser einer hund hats auch am herz - sie bekommt eine vasotop am morgen - und is fit wie´n turnschuh !!  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. Juni 2011)

@blutbuche Ja was so ne kleene Pille ausmachen kann.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

stimmt !!!!! toll , dass es das gibt !!


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Juni 2011)

Endlich geschafft!!!
Kann meine Einkommensteuererklärung 2010 als *ERLEDIGT* abhaken


----------



## Chrige (20. Juni 2011)

Nachem ich am Ostermontag den tollen, ca. 6km langen Singletrail in meiner Nähe nur mit viel Mühe und x-mal Absteigen gemeistert habe, bin ich ihn heute durchgefahren ohne einmal den Fuss auf den Boden zu setzen Das viele Fahren scheint langsam Früchte zu tragen .
Habe zudem einen Dachs und ein Reh auf dem Trail gesehen und einen Sonnenuntergang auf dem Berg genossen. Was will das Bikerherz mehr???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Juni 2011)

Spontanes Überstunden-Abbauen!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Juni 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> war eigentlich am Dienstag:
> 
> habe ein Votec V.SX bestellt!
> 
> ...



Hey Hooo!
Glückwunsch!!!

liebe Grüße
R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich habs.......gefunden. Das Rädle, das zu mir paßt.
> Ein Rocky Mountain Altitude mit ca. 5cm Luft überm Oberrohr.
> Jetzt wirds noch zusammengebaut und in ca. 2 Wochen kann ichs holen, dann gibts Bilder



meinen Glückwunsch!!!!!!
spannend, ich geb mein Rocky her und hier kommt ein Neues.....


----------



## Rubinstein5 (21. Juni 2011)

ein Highlight und gleichzeitig ein doofes Gefühl.
Gebe mein Rocky Mountain Slayer 2003 18" her. ich krieg langsam etwas Übung und merke, dass der 18" Rahmen einfach zu groß ist für meine kurzen Beine. :-(  
Lange Suche nach einem kleine Fully von 15,5" (gar nicht so einfach) und endlich fündig geworden. Juchuuuu! 

http://2009.feltracing.com/09-catalog/suspension-mountain/compulsion-series/09-compulsion-1.aspx

Kann viel aus dem Rocky einbauen und hoffe auf die Jungfernfahrt am Samstag!
Grüße in die Runde R5


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Juni 2011)

und noch eins! Meine Vespa Bj.78 hat TÜV bekommen, ohne Mängel  (naja.... da wurden wohl ein paar Augen zugedrückt)


----------



## Zeggi (21. Juni 2011)

...... ich bin mal wieder bei schönen Wetter gefahren  

Und wenn ich die Wettervorschau die nächsten Tage für Bayern anschaue könnte ich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneeflocke (22. Juni 2011)

Meine Highlight gestern abend: trotz dicker Regenwolken auf die große Feierabendrunde getraut und Glück gehabt. Ein paar km weiter hat es sehr stark geregnet. Die letzten 15 km war ich dann damit beschäftigt, mit dem Rennradl um die Pfützen rumzufahren


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich heute vormittag so gefreut dass mein Hardtail wieder zusammengebaut war, dass ich mir beim Rumkaspern glei die Pins so durchs Schienbein gezogen hab..dass ich grad beim Arzt genäht werden musste  

hab aba nicht geweint


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2011)

mein Highlight heute: 
dass es ein doofer Spruch von mir in Kennys Sig geschafft hat


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> mein Highlight heute:
> dass es ein doofer Spruch von mir in Kennys Sig geschafft hat



  & das schafft nicht jeder ...



fei net bös gemeint...

edit: ausserdem hat mich der liebe Gott schon bestraft - s.o.


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2011)

wie, dein gott ist aus alu und hat pins oben drauf?
ich würd dich auch bestrafen, wenn du immer mit den füßen auf mir rumlatschen würdest 

auch net bös gemeint...ich hab da selber so ein paar alte spuren auf den schienbeinen, aber nie so übel mit nähen (*knockonwood*)... gutes verheilen!


----------



## velo1981 (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab es heute geschafft, meinem Exfreund zu unterbreiten, dass ich keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm will...juchu...

Ich hoffe, das halte ich auch durch, aber immer hin besser als die ganze Zeit im Selbstmitleid zu baden und mich totzuärgern über diesen gedankenlosen Typ!


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute geschafft, meinem Exfreund zu unterbreiten, dass ich keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm will...juchu...
> 
> Ich hoffe, das halte ich auch durch, aber immer hin besser als die ganze Zeit im Selbstmitleid zu baden und mich totzuärgern über diesen gedankenlosen Typ!



Sehr gut 
Die ersten Tage sind immer hart, aber nachher denkste noch nichtmal mehr an ihn! 
Bleib stark!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Juni 2011)

Ein Highlight war gestern, da ich durch ein extra tolles Röntgenbild erfahren hab das die Wurzeln von meinen Weisheitszähnen schön gerade am Unterkiefernerv VORBEI gewachsen sind und es von daher nicht so schlimm sein sollte die Dinger zu entfernen. (Am 5.Juli. hab ich nun den Termin  )

Und mein heutiges Hightlight ist das mein lieber Chef zumindest so getan hat als ob er mich ernst nimmt.  War ja auch nur dreimal -berechtigterweise- bei ihm um mich über knappe Termine zu beschweren.


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2011)

Telefonat mit dem Fahrradhändler, wo ich meinen "Laubfrosch" (Cube Stereo) vor 2 Wochen zwecks Garantie-Antrag abgegeben habe: ich habe einen neuen Rahmen bekommen - der letzte in dieser geilen Farbe "milky green" (Modelljahr 2008), den Cube noch hatte. Freitag kann ich ihn abhohlen.   

Hier der Grund für den Garantie-Antrag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juni 2011)

ist, dass in Hessen Feiertag ist und ich somit nicht arbeiten muss und es (hoffentlich) wettertechnisch mal trocken bleibt im Gegensatz zu den letzten Tagen 

...einzigster Wehrmutstropfen: habe leider morgen keinen Brückentag, sondern gehöre zu den Schnarchnasen, die
1. mal wieder so nen Brückentag "verpennt"  haben, weil Kollegin schon im Januar sich mit Urlaub eingetragen hat!
2. sich jedes Jahr auf´s neue anhören muss, dass betreffende Kollegin ja letztes Jahr nicht frei gehabt hätte!
3. Ich aber komischerweise seit 3 (!!!) Jahren keinen Brückentag mehr hatte, weil oben genannte Kollegin sich ja immer im Januar alle Brückentage reserviert hatte 

Sorry, dass musste jetzt mal gesagt werden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (23. Juni 2011)

Also gleich am 1.1.2012 für alle Brückentage eintragen


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Also gleich am 1.1.2012 für alle Brückentage eintragen



 super Plan!!!

Hoffentlich verpeil ich das nicht wieder


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Juni 2011)

wir können dich ja am 31.12. nochmal dran erinnern


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> wir können dich ja am 31.12. nochmal dran erinnern




.... ich verlass mich da auf euch! 
Mein Brückentag-Schicksal liegt ganz in euren Händen


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2011)

zumindest bist du nicht allein mit deinem Brückentags-Schicksal, wenn's dich ein bisschen tröstet 

Ich darf 2 Stunden vor Ende des Feiertags anfangen zu arbeiten und erst 6 Stunden nach Anfang des Brückentags wieder nach Hause 

... aber ein Highlight hab ich auch noch: zum Schlafen geht's danach ins Auto, und wenn ich aufwache hat mich mein Schatz hoffentlich schon in die Vogesen kutschiert, die Bikes ausgeladen, und ich kann direkt auf den Trail purzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (23. Juni 2011)

Und da bei uns in der Schweiz nur die katholischen Kantone frei haben, bin ich bei der Arbeit während dem alle bei mir zuhause frei haben (wohne im richtigen Kanton, arbeite im falschen...)
Das Highlight ist aber, dass der riesen Geschäftsevent mit 110 Teilnehmern, den ich organisiert habe, gestern und vorgestern gut über die Bühne ging und ich somit heute doch etwas wie "Feiertag" habe. Zudem kann ich dank den vielen Überstunden von den letzten Wochen heute um 15:00 nach Hause und noch etwas das Bike ausfahren .


----------



## Tesla71 (23. Juni 2011)

Testfahrt mit meinem Hardtail nachdem ich eine weichere Feder eingesetzt habe. Wow! Was für ein Unterschied!
Bergauf fand ich es auch angenehmer zu fahren?!

Durch den Regen war der Waldboden allerdings ziemlich aufgeweicht und an einer Stelle hat es mich vom Trail geworfen. Dicke Schlammpackung abbekommen, aber ansonsten nix passiert. 
Schade nur, daß es der Trail war, wo ich letztes mal nach dem ersten Abschnitt gekniffen habe, weil es danach ziemlich nah an einem verrosteten Maschendrahtzaun vorbeigeht. 
Nach dem Sturz wieder den Abhang hochgekraxelt, Rad gecheckt, wollte dann den Trail weiterfahren aber meine Reifen haben es echt nicht gepackt. Ich wollte dann nicht riskieren in den Zaun zu rutschen, bin den Trail also wieder hoch. *schwitz*

Achja, gut auch, daß ich meinen neuen Ellbogenprotektoren zum Ausprobieren anhatte. Der eine hat gut was abbekommen. War auch noch der, mit dem ich letztes mal den Abgang in's Unterholz aufgefangen habe. Gerade wieder alles verheilt, obwohl da anscheinend immer noch Mini-Dornen drinstecken.


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juni 2011)

war die Erkenntnis darüber, dass es schon ziemlich anstrengend sein kann mit einem gut 13kg Fully eine extreme Steigung hochzustrampeln, deren Beschaffenheit auch nicht wirklich für´s Hochfahren geeignet ist.
Meine Pumpe ging am Limit , aber aufgeben kam nicht in die Tüte.
Hier heißt es wohl *ABSPECKEN*!!!
Nicht ich, aber das Fully 
Nächstes Mal fahr ich das Stück lieber runter - macht sicher mehr Spaß


----------



## KlitzeKleine (23. Juni 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Ein Highlight war gestern, da ich durch ein extra tolles Röntgenbild erfahren hab das die Wurzeln von meinen Weisheitszähnen schön gerade am Unterkiefernerv VORBEI gewachsen sind und es von daher nicht so schlimm sein sollte die Dinger zu entfernen. (Am 5.Juli. hab ich nun den Termin  )
> 
> Sei froh! bei mir liegen sie schön eng dran
> halt mich mal auf dem laufenden, wie es dir danach geht!
> ...


----------



## Hummelbrumm (23. Juni 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> [
> Sei froh! bei mir liegen sie schön eng dran
> halt mich mal auf dem laufenden, wie es dir danach geht!
> meine op is am 14.7. alle auf einmal mit vollnarkose
> ...



Jo mach ich, werde euch dann alle nerven wie es mir geht.

Ist ja noch nen paar Tage hin. 
Wird schon gute gehen bei mir genauso wie bei dir.
Seit ich das Ergebnis von dem Röntgenbild kenne ist mir nicht mehr ganz so mulmig.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Juni 2011)

Urlaub

Hochtouren im Vinschgau, Klettern in Imst, Biken drumrum


----------



## MelleD (24. Juni 2011)

Gestern fein im Matsch gespielt.
Und ein bisschen springen geübt. Problem: Fleisch ist willig, Kopf aber net 
Ausserdem hab ich nen echtes Problemchen mit meinem Bike. Dadurch, dass es so stelzig ist, habe ich irgendwie kein Gefühl beim Springen. Mein Vorderrad geht hoch, aber ich merke nicht, ob mein Hinterrad überhaupt hochgeht.
Hab immer zu meinem Freund gesagt:" Jetzt bin ich aber gesprungen!" Er:" Nein, du kriegst dein HR nicht hoch.." 
Deprimierend, vielleicht klappts mit dem neuen Steuersatz, der die Tage eintrudeln sollte.


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> war die Erkenntnis darüber, dass es schon ziemlich anstrengend sein kann mit einem gut 13kg Fully ...
> Meine Pumpe ging am Limit , aber aufgeben kam nicht in die Tüte.



Ha ha, kenne ich. Meins weigt noch mehr  Aber vielleicht nicht mehr lange  



Mausoline schrieb:


> Urlaub
> 
> Hochtouren im Vinschgau, Klettern in Imst, Biken drumrum



Mit der neuen Spaßmaschine! Schick uns hier doch eine Postkarte


----------



## Silvermoon (24. Juni 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Urlaub
> 
> Hochtouren im Vinschgau, Klettern in Imst, Biken drumrum



Viel Spaß 

... und hoffentlich mit deinem neuen Bike 




Ich hab noch 5 Arbeitstage vor mir und dann auch *UUUUUURLAUUUUUB* Freu mich schon ganz dolle


----------



## Nessel5100 (25. Juni 2011)

War zwar nicht heute sondern vorgestern, aber es war trotzdem ein Highlight . 
Nach einer schönen Abfahrt durch den Wald mit engen Kehren und Geröll öffnete sich völlig unerwartet der Ausblick auf die große Rheinschleife bei Boppard .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (25. Juni 2011)

Nessel5100 schrieb:


> War zwar nicht heute sondern vorgestern, aber es war trotzdem ein Highlight .
> Nach einer schönen Abfahrt durch den Wald mit engen Kehren und Geröll öffnete sich völlig unerwartet der Ausblick auf die große Rheinschleife bei Boppard .



So schöne Aussichten machen mich auch immer glücklich .


----------



## KaMa_84 (26. Juni 2011)

Bin heute meinen erste Single-Trail gefahren und stolz wie Oskar  
Der Berg danach war dann aber 10 Nummern zu groß für mich und ich musste umdrehen  

Egal, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht und ich hab noch mehr Blut geleckt  Irgendwann komm ich den auch noch hoch....


----------



## MelleD (26. Juni 2011)

Heute endlich mal kein Regen, ich freu mich, gleich aufs Bike schwingen, ne Runde drehen und danach noch nen bisschen hüpfen und so weiter zu üben!


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2011)

.... letzte lange tour vor´m gabelservice mim frosch unterwegs ... schee wars ... jetzt 4 wochen "froschlos" ..)
...und jetzt gleich zum grillen eingeladen !! guter tag !!!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

.... 4 Wochen für nen Gabelservice???? Wo geht die denn hin, in die Mongolei? Was haste denn für ne Gabel?
Mein Gabelservice dauerte 3 (!) Tage. Ist ne Rock Shox und der Händler macht diesen Rock Shox Service selber - der muss nix einschicken. 
Ist Toa´s Bikeladen in Groß-Bieberau. 
Falls du ne Rock Shox haben solltest...


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2011)

..neee, ne mz 55 ata - und cosmic sports braucht halt so lange ... kann man nix machen ... greez ,k.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Juni 2011)

Sei froh, dass du keine Fox hast! Bei der Gabel waren es 8Wochen und der letzte Dämpfer der zur Reparatur war kam kaputter zurück, als er vorher war.


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heute erstmalig meine Hausrunde mit meinem starren Einganger unterwegs gewesen. Geschwindigkeitsrausch  eh â volle Pulle auf schmallen Reifen . Jetzt verstehe ich die Leute, die gelÃ¤ndetaugliche Singlespeeds fahren. Hat absolut Suchtpotential.


----------



## LaCarolina (26. Juni 2011)

Draussen sinds noch so um die 28 Grad und ich fahr gleich los.
Nachtfahrt ist angesagt, Sternenhimmel, Froschgesang und jede Menge Mosquitos. Und am Ende ein kühles Bier am Meer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juni 2011)

... das Eröffnungsspiel der deutschen Damen gegen Canada 

Und das hier wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten: 

Mein Mitbewohner (davon hab ich insgesamt 2 ) Paulchen.
Erstes Tor der deutschen Damen ... verschlafen....





... dann .... zweites Tor unserer Mädels .... auch verpennt 





Der hatte echt die Ruhe weg. Nur als ich Toooooorrrrrrrrr rief, blickte er mal kurz auf und schlief weiter  Position blieb unverändert 

Isser nicht süüüüüß?????


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juni 2011)

in Frammersbach als 16. (bzw. 5  ) durchs Ziel gerollt  Das war eine schöne Schlammschlacht heute!


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

...ein fremder Radler auf einem blitzenden neuen Cube Stereo fand mein 10 Jahre altes (aber gepflegtes) kleines FranzosenHT voll schön...da hat er ja gleich mein Herz erobert... ...*so *macht man Frau Komplimente...


----------



## chayenne06 (26. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...ein fremder Radler auf einem blitzenden neuen Cube Stereo fand mein 10 Jahre altes (aber gepflegtes) kleines FranzosenHT voll schön...da hat er ja gleich mein Herz erobert... ...*so *macht man Frau Komplimente...



war der biker denn attraktiv ?  hast seine nummer?


----------



## Veloce (26. Juni 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass du keine Fox hast! Bei der Gabel waren es 8Wochen und der letzte Dämpfer der zur Reparatur war kam kaputter zurück, als er vorher war.



 Fox Service schnell und gut  www.sabma.com 

Rock Shox Service mach ich selbst


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2011)

paulchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> war der biker denn attraktiv ?  hast seine nummer?



meine Mama hat gesagt ich soll von Fremden nix nehmen


----------



## Veloce (26. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> meine Mama hat gesagt ich soll von Fremden nix nehmen



Na da war der Minitrupp der kurzzeitig  auf der Straße nach Dolhain an meinem Hinterrad klebte noch harmlos 
Glaub die wollten nur abchecken ob  meine Beine  ordentlich rasiert sind.....


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8460436"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Na da war der Minitrupp der kurzzeitig  auf der Straße nach Dolhain an meinem Hinterrad klebte noch harmlos
> Glaub die wollten nur abchecken ob  meine Beine  ordentlich rasiert sind.....



oh nein nein.. er war wirklich net..nix anrüchiges oder so   "ausserdem hat er mich ein Stück mitgenommen".erkunde noch die neue Umgebung und stand wohl etwas doof kuckend vor so einer Wegekarte   - ich hatte aber keine Zeit seine Waden anzukuckn weil ich zu tun hatte hinterher zu kommen 

...die ham nur sachlich deinen _Aufbau_ diskutiert - sonst nix ..wer was anderes behauptet is raus


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ...die ham nur sachlich deinen _Aufbau_ diskutiert - sonst nix ..wer was anderes behauptet is raus



jaja, ich bilde mir auch immer ein, die Typen würden mir nur auf den A*** schauen... bis ich dann mal wieder so einen Gesprächsfetzen höre "guck mal, der  fährt nen Liteville"


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2011)

deswegen hab ich immer die Musik voll aufgedreht... im Bikepark wurd ich auch mal mit nem Kerl verwechselt...hab´s aber als Kompliment aufgefasst


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Juni 2011)

back to topic: 

auch n Highlight:


----------



## Honigblume (27. Juni 2011)

Meine Highlights bisher heute waren

- wieder an einer furchtbar schrecklichen Bergab Stelle überwunden runter zu fahren ;-)
- eine Woche Weight Watchers zeigt erste Erfolge *freu*


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

...rasen vorm haus und hinter´n haus gemäht , hecke geschnitten, hunde gassi , kl. runde gefahren - couch ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Juni 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8459915"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Fox Service schnell und gut www.sabma.com
> 
> Rock Shox Service mach ich selbst


 
Danke, sollte mal wieder was sein werde ich das antesten.


----------



## Nuala (28. Juni 2011)

... tolles wetter und sonnenschein (aber ich hocke leider bis 19:00 im Büro ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... tolles wetter und sonnenschein (aber ich hocke leider bis 19:00 im Büro ).


 
Ich leide mit dir, bin auch bis 19, 19:30 Uhr im Büro...


----------



## Dark-Devil (28. Juni 2011)

Heute:     9:10 los.... Fahrzeit 1Stunden 30 minuten ,und das bei mörder hitz!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

...  heute nachmittag kl. tour bei  37 grad - nach 1,5 std. nase voll .... mit waldmeister eis belohnt


----------



## Chrige (28. Juni 2011)

Mein altes Bike, das ich verkaufen möchte, vom Geschäft abgeholt. Die Gabel musste ausgetauscht werden, da sie kaputt war. Ich hatte mit den Kosten für die neue Gabel gerechnet, habe dann aber erfreulicherweise heute erfahren, dass sie nach mehr als 3 Jahren noch eine Garantie drauf hatte... Und da das Bike gerade im Geschäft war, haben sie auch noch die Bremsen und die Schaltung justiert. Habe insgesamt nur einen kleinen Betrag für den Versand und  das Einbauen der Gabel bezahlt .


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

..gestern : ..mal wieder flowtrail in stromberg - schön wars !!


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juli 2011)

*... **endlich URLAUB *

!!
Ich freu mich so


----------



## Veloce (1. Juli 2011)

Meine Talas fürs Safire ist angekommen und ich kann wieder   ein schönes
Laufrad mit  15er Steckachse bauen


----------



## mystik-1 (2. Juli 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute geschafft, meinem Exfreund zu unterbreiten, dass ich keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm will...juchu...
> 
> Ich hoffe, das halte ich auch durch, aber immer hin besser als die ganze Zeit im Selbstmitleid zu baden und mich totzuärgern über diesen gedankenlosen Typ!



Das klingt gut.
Die Phase liegt noch vor mir.


----------



## Veloce (2. Juli 2011)

velo1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute geschafft, meinem Exfreund zu unterbreiten, dass ich keinen Kontakt mehr mit ihm will...juchu...
> 
> Ich hoffe, das halte ich auch durch, aber immer hin besser als die ganze Zeit im Selbstmitleid zu baden und mich totzuärgern über diesen gedankenlosen Typ!




Ich muß das auch nicht haben und wenn dann kurz und freundlich sachlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. Juli 2011)

8 Tage Supi Urlaub gehabt
3.höchster Berg Österreichs erklommen, Klettern bei Imst und Biken mit dem alten HT in Nauders


----------



## scylla (3. Juli 2011)

Schöne Bilder, auch die nebenan mit Bike


----------



## Veloce (4. Juli 2011)

eine schöne Runde mit dem SX Trail  durch den Wald .
Schön in der Abendsonne runterschnurren


----------



## swe68 (5. Juli 2011)

mein Highlight am Sonntag:
Mein Cyclocrosser und ich litten unter akuter Straßenallergie und fanden tolle Trails und einsame Waldwege.
Der Gipfel war auf einem verfallenen Waldweg die Begegnung mit 2 großen Hirschböcken mit riesigem Geweih


----------



## MelleD (5. Juli 2011)

Mein Fibroadenom IST ein Fibroadenom und sonst nix 
Nach Meinung von 2 Ärzten kann ich mir wohl sicher sein!


----------



## lucie (5. Juli 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mein Fibroadenom IST ein Fibroadenom und sonst nix
> Nach Meinung von 2 Ärzten kann ich mir wohl sicher sein!



Das ist ein wirkliches Highlight, und ich freu mich riesig für dich.

Und ich trau mich jetzt garnicht so richtig, mich über so etwas Banales wie Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel nach 4 Tagen Regen zu freuen, und dies dann auch noch als Highlight zu bezeichnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Juli 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> [...] und sonst nix


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Mein Fibroadenom IST ein Fibroadenom und sonst nix
> Nach Meinung von 2 Ärzten kann ich mir wohl sicher sein!




freu mich für dich!


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Juli 2011)

ist die tolle Nachricht, dass ne ganz liebe Freundin von mir am letzten Freitag zum 2. Mal Mama geworden 


und ich nachher so nen süßen kleinen Strampler für die Kurze kaufen geh 


Freu mich so für sie


----------



## MelleD (6. Juli 2011)

Ohhh, das ist so süüüüüß  Frischgeschlüpfte sind noch so zerknüttert.

PS: Vielen Dank für die Däumchen und Herzchen. Mir ist nen Stein vom Herzen gefallen.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2011)

was wie,- hab ich da jetz richtich verstanden ?


----------



## silberwald (6. Juli 2011)

Hat zwar nix mit Biken zu tun - man möge mir vergeben.

Die blöden Gesichter von Ude und Beckenbauer bei der Entscheidung gegen München 2018. Yes! Nolympia 2018!


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2011)

Erste Fahrt mit dem Neuen.................................Bike


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

...schöne lange tour mim alten bike ... danach grillen bei freunden - jetzt satt .rülps ..


----------



## Veloce (6. Juli 2011)

war ne knackige Freeriderrunde im Öcher Bösch mit Kleinem Schwarzen . 
und als Entree ein  kleiner ungeplanter Stunt .
Ich stoße rechtsseitig mit dem Lenker am Baum an kippe nach links  ins Gebüsch und das Rad kippt um die Lenklagerachse  auf mich .
Der Mitfahrer hat mir  dann netterweise beim Entwirren geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .rülps ..


 du Sau 

topic: saß heute genau 10 min auf dem Rad...Einkaufs- und Postfahrt...natürlich waren das die 10min in denen Petrus den Duschstrahl voll aufgedreht hatte...


----------



## zimtsternchen (7. Juli 2011)

Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich das besonders gut oder besonders schlecht finden soll... Abgabetermin Bachelorarbeit 10. August, Verteidigung Mitte August. Heißt Mitte August bin ich durch mit meinem Studium. *JIIIHHAA* Bis dahin heißt es aber noch: in die Tasten hauen, 70.000 Zeichen wollen noch zu Papier gebracht werden. *BIBBERANGST*


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juli 2011)

@kenny :  ..hihi - musste raus ..! 

warte hier händerringend auf regen - schon wieder fast 10 tage ohne 1 tropfen wasser - die ganzen pflanzen im garten verdorren - trotz abendlichem giessen ..


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich das besonders gut oder besonders schlecht finden soll... Abgabetermin Bachelorarbeit 10. August, Verteidigung Mitte August. Heißt Mitte August bin ich durch mit meinem Studium. *JIIIHHAA* Bis dahin heißt es aber noch: in die Tasten hauen, 70.000 Zeichen wollen noch zu Papier gebracht werden. *BIBBERANGST*



Was ist das für ein Anschlag pro Minute??? 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Chrige (7. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute mit ziemlich mieser Laune mein Bike zum Service gebracht. Meine Laune hat sich dann doch schon gebessert, als ich ein wenig mit dem Mechaniker gesprochen hat und er gemeint hat, dass er mein Bike gleich auch noch für meine Bikeferien im Himalaya einpackt . Alle anderen Teilnehmer müssen ihr Bike selber verpacken.
Und dann hatte ich doch noch einen Gutschein für 240 CHF vom Shop. Also nichts wie los und Trinkrucksack, Beinlinge und ein neues Shirt gekauft


----------



## Fie (8. Juli 2011)

Meine Tochter wird heute 18   und mein Konto leidet an Schwund, aber das ist gut so und wir werden einen tollen Tag haben, mit Frisörbesuch + MakeUp, Shoppingtour und Abends macht ihr Freund für sie eine Überaschungsparty.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

...endlich das kleine schwarze teil für die slx kurbel bekommen , mit dem man  das lagerspiel einstellt - und damit endlich wieder ein fahrbereites oranges !!


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Juli 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> und Abends macht ihr Freund für sie eine _Überaschungs_party.


 na hoffentlich ist sie nicht im IBC LO aber wünsch den Damen viel Spaß


----------



## Fie (8. Juli 2011)

Nein nein, das ist sie unter Garantie nicht. Dennoch ahnt sie was und doof ist sie ja auch nicht 
Der Frisörbesuch ging dann mal dreieinhalb Std und sie sieht toll aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (9. Juli 2011)

war eigentlich auch schon ein Teil gestern Abend.

War mit einer Freundig unterwegs und da bin ich sachen gefahren, die vor ein paar Wochen noch nicht möglich waren

Und heute einen Mädel´stechnikkurs gemacht und da waren noch ganz andere Dinge, die vor Wochen noch völlig unmöglich waren.

Glaub ich schwebe immer noch auf Wolke Sieben

Aber trotzdem muss noch so viel lernen..

LG


----------



## Principiante (9. Juli 2011)

... meinen ersten  Double gesprungen !
  Hab ganz schön gezittert und mein Herz hat voll heftig geklopft...

Hat aber voll gefunzt! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Honigblume (9. Juli 2011)

... kleine Runde mit meinem Liebsten gedreht und dabei die ersten Brombeeren vom Strauch gefuttert


----------



## MissQuax (9. Juli 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ... meinen ersten  Double gesprungen !
> Hab ganz schön gezittert und mein Herz hat voll heftig geklopft...
> 
> Hat aber voll gefunzt!
> ...




Respekt!!!  

Vor den Dingern kneife ich nach wie vor!


----------



## Principiante (9. Juli 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Respekt!!!
> 
> Vor den Dingern kneife ich nach wie vor!





...war ja nur ein Kleiner... _aber für mich war er riesig_ 

 ( Bin ihn 4x gesprungen, trotzdem werde ich beim nächsten mal wieder zittern... )


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2011)

Kaffeemaschine tut wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (10. Juli 2011)

.... war gestern Abend während des Fußballspiels unserer deutschen Mädels gegen Japan, als sich dieser Regenbogen am Himmel abzeichnete. Unten drunter war sogar noch ein zweiter - ganz schwach zu sehen, aber den sieht man leider nicht auf dem Foto 
Kann mich gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal einen Regenbogen gesehen habe 





Das unsere Mädels gegen Japan letztendlich 1:0 verloren haben, finde ich sehr schade. WM-Traum geplatzt  
och Mensch, dabei wäre das doch sooooo schön gewesen  Schade.....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Juli 2011)

... war das lange Wochenende im Harz mit Hammer-Trails und
... dass ich den Spitzkehrenworkshop überlebt habe 

Bin fast durch alle Spitzkehren durchgekommen, zwar noch ohne Hinterradumsetzen, das klappt aber immerhin schon bei der "Trockenübung"


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Juli 2011)

Gestern kurzen Vorbau gekauft, heute montiert und gleich noch den Lenker getauscht (2cm breiter). Dann alles auf 50km Tour für gut befunden


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2011)

Gestern:

bin angekommen.....

mitm Rocky....aufm Rocky

bei Platzregen in Wasserrinnen und Wurzeltrails - top 

das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das Fahren mit Fully sooo viel weniger anstrengend ist als mit dem HT


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gestern:
> das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das Fahren mit Fully sooo viel weniger anstrengend ist als mit dem HT



... es ist entspannter als mit nem Hardtail


----------



## Lyndwyn (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe meine Studienarbeit endlich fertig gestellt und abgegeben und zur Belohnung eine Runde mit dem Rad gedreht, das ich grad zum Testen im Keller hab 

Das war toll. Einziger Wehmutstropfen: Kondition ist praktisch nicht vorhanden und ich war kurz vor'm Kollaps ^^


----------



## Lykanth (11. Juli 2011)

...übergabe des Ausbildungszeugnisses und ich habe meine Vorlage vom neuen Tattoo gesehen was Donnerstag kommt <3


----------



## Silvermoon (11. Juli 2011)

ist, das meine seit geraumer Zeit täglich ausgeübten Kniebeugen und Ausfallschritt - Übungen sich jetzt tatsächlich bemerkbar machen. Komme Anstiege viel relaxter hoch, habe mehr Kraft/Ausdauer und kann auch inzwischen eine längere Strecke bergauf im Wiegetritt problemlos bewältigen ohne das meine Beine sofort schmerzen, was vorher immer nach ein paar Meter sofort der Fall war und ich dann im Sitzen mit kleinsten Gang mir nen Wolf kurbeln musste. Ich finds 
Scheint sich die tägliche Schinderei doch zu lohnen 
Es ist nix so schlimm, das es nicht für irgendwas gut ist


----------



## MelleD (11. Juli 2011)

Ui, Tattoo 
Was wird es denn werden?


----------



## Lykanth (11. Juli 2011)

1/2 Sleeve am linken Arm.. mit Ra und Anubis (kämpfend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. Juli 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ..... Komme Anstiege viel relaxter hoch, habe mehr Kraft/Ausdauer und kann auch inzwischen eine längere Strecke bergauf im Wiegetritt problemlos bewältigen....



 ooooh, dann käm ich dir jetzt gar nicht mehr hinterher.

mach jetzt grad täglich Dehnübungen wegen der verkürzten Oberschenkelrückseiten, weil ich dermaßen Lendelwirbelprobleme habe, aber wenigstens nicht beim Sporteln


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juli 2011)

... das Päckchen von Hibike mit dem selbstverordneten Diätprogramm für mein Fully ist da  
Aber  konnte heute noch nix tauschen, weil mein Bike bei seiner Erstinspektion ist und ich es erst morgen holen kann 
Falsches Timing


----------



## Lykanth (13. Juli 2011)

...bzw gestern..das ich meine erste DH FAhrt überlebt habe ohne größere Blessuren, wenn auch nur sehr knapp manchmal


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Juli 2011)

...frisch vom arzt: einmal blut abnehmen und frisch geimpft  
und das beste: wenn am we der tape verband vom zeh abgeht, bzw. ich ihn abmachen darf, darf ich nächste woche auch wieder biken  !!! denn der mtb schuh gibt genügend stabilität dafür


----------



## Hummelbrumm (14. Juli 2011)

... ist das ich gleich ins Kino gehe und mir den letzten Harry Potter anschaue.
*freu*

Bin mal gespannt ob der wirklich so gut ist wie sie im radio gesagt haben.


----------



## Principiante (14. Juli 2011)

...ich war schon gestern...... und er ist wirklich gut gemacht.
Schade, dass es jetzt zu ende ist.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Lykanth (14. Juli 2011)

...das die konturen meines tats endlich drauf sind


----------



## M_on_Centurion (14. Juli 2011)

habe heute endlich den Umbau von HS11 auf Magura Louise BAT fertig.   War das gestern und heute eine Arbeit, hab sogar eine kleine Blase am rechten Zeigefinger. Diese Hülsen gehen nach dem Leitungskürzen auch ziemlich schwer rein.

Jetzt heißt's einbremsen und hoffen, dass das Schleifen hinten dann weg, ist.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2011)

......bin vorhin einen verblockteren Trail mit dem Rocky gefahren, den ich mit dem HT nur noch ungern runter bin, da es schäpperte und holperte, immer war ich am Ausweichen 
und es war furchtbar anstrengend.

Das war sowas von oberg... es hat soo Spaß gemacht einfach drüberzufahren...bin hin und weg

.....und von meinem Maxxis Crossmark bin ich total überrascht, was der für einen guten Grip hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (15. Juli 2011)

... äähm gestern... Betriebsausflug mit jeder Menge Wasserspaß (leider auch von oben). Bin total begeistert gewesen, dass ich auch noch 15 Jahren Windsurf-Abstinenz noch einen Wasserstart hinbekommen habe  Ausserdem super viel Spaß beim Kanufahren gehabt und auch eine Eskimorolle (mit Hilfe  ) hinbekommen. War insgesamt wirklich ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Chrige (15. Juli 2011)

... letzter Arbeitstag vor meinen Ferien. Morgen geht's zusammen mit meinem heissgeliebten Bike und gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz viel Gepäck ab in den Himalaya . Zuerst zwei Wochen mit dem Bike die Trails erkunden und dann noch eine Woche Trekking... 

Melde mich dann nachher mit meinen Eindrücken wieder zurück.


----------



## Lykanth (15. Juli 2011)

Himalaya? Wow. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MelleD (15. Juli 2011)

Wow, Himalaya, ich freu mich auf die Bilder.
Wünsche gutes Wetter und viel, viel Spaß


----------



## blutbuche (15. Juli 2011)

happy riding !!!!  sobald´s passt , ist bei uns auch peru dran ... ich freu mich jetzt schon !  ciao, k.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Juli 2011)

Heute den ganzen Tag im Wald gewesen, zwar nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit Papas Lada (was auch ganz spaßig war) - Holz aufladen für den nächsten harten Winter 
Und dabei ganz ganz viele neue Wege gefunden und gezeigt bekommen, die nur noch darauf warten von mir und meinem kleinen Hirschen gefahren zu werden  - wenn endlich mal das Wetter wieder etwas freundlicher wäre 
Und dann gab´s da noch einen kleinen See voller Seerosen - mitten im Wald - und ich hatte keine Kamera dabei. Noch ein Grund mehr dort zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (18. Juli 2011)

war das passende Vorderrad für die  Talas fürs Safire  gebaut zu haben .


----------



## murmel04 (19. Juli 2011)

ein kleines Feierabend - Fahrtechniktraining

und dazu SONNENSCHEIN


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juli 2011)

hab heut morgen bei meiner Tour auch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen erwischt und noch wichtiger...TROCKEN angekommen 
Bin seit Freitag wieder in der Heimat und hab heut dann gleich die trails unsicher gemacht  Nachdem ich mir für heut morgen vorgenommen hab eine neue strecke auszuprobieren, hat mich mein Freund gefragt wann ich denn etwa wieder zurück wär...ich meinte ja so in etwa ner Std. un da meinte er "Niemals!" und da war mein Ehrgeiz geweckt 
Die erste Hälfte lief echt gut konnte ordentlich Tempo machen,aber das Mittelstück hat mich dann ordentlich Zeit gekostet. Kannte die Strecke nicht, war viel auf und ab und die km hab ich auch etwas unterschätzt. Das schlimmste war dann dass ich mich auch noch kurz verfahren hab . Auf dem letzten Stück hab ich dann nochmal alles rausgeholt (ständig die Zeit im Blick ) und ich war echt platt als ich daheim war!
Und was hat die Zeit gesagt??? 1h10min  war zwar etwas mehr aber ich war trotzdem stolz 
Nächstes mal pack ich die Std, versprochen


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

..... nach 4 mails ans forstamt heute endlich den erfolg geseh`n : mein lieblingstrail ist komplett freigeräumt !!! bin begeistert !! hat aber auch mehr als 4 monate gedauert ...


----------



## Mausoline (19. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... nach 4 mails ans forstamt heute endlich den erfolg geseh`n : mein lieblingstrail ist komplett freigeräumt !!! bin begeistert !! hat aber auch mehr als 4 monate gedauert ...



Hää 
wie macht man das bei euch? Einfach beim Forstamt Bescheid sagen, dass sie die Pfade für euch Biker freiräumen?

Ich bin letzte Woche wieder vom Förster des Pfades verwiesen worden


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juli 2011)

ja , hat super geklappt . scheint ein sehr netter  forstmann zu sein !!


----------



## Nuala (20. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... nach 4 mails ans forstamt heute endlich den erfolg geseh`n : mein lieblingstrail ist komplett freigeräumt !!! bin begeistert !! hat aber auch mehr als 4 monate gedauert ...



also, bei uns sind die menschen vom forstamt die, die trail kaputt machen und zwar so richtig... manchmal kommt auch noch ein gelangweilter rentner vorbei und hilft dem förster baumstämme auf den trail zu legen und die sprünge abzureißen


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

..das  is übel - da haben wir  echt richtig glück


----------



## Veloce (20. Juli 2011)

war die Freude eines Kunden über den  Umbau seines alten Randoneurs zum Fitnessrad . In meinen alten Beständen fanden sich noch funktionell und optisch passende Teile für den schönen Stahlrahmen .


----------



## MelleD (21. Juli 2011)

Morgen frei, dafür ist/war der Tag heute extrem vollgepackt... 
Aber gleich habe ich es geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juli 2011)

.._mal schnell _rauf auf die Plose, _mal schnell _runter von der Plose...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Juli 2011)

gestern un heute insgesamt 17 stunden im Service in der Gaststätte meiner Schwiegermama in spe gemacht....war mal wieder Beerdigungsmarathon 
Und heute dafür 120 Euro gekriegt (dann gibts demnächst wieder ein paar kleinigkeiten für mein Hobby )
Wollte eigentlich nix haben,wohn ja schließlich in den Ferien hier umsonst, aber sie war mal wieder zu gutmütig und meinte als Studentin bräuchte man ja schließlich das Geld


----------



## Hummelbrumm (21. Juli 2011)

War die ersten zehn Kilometer geradelt seit meiner Weishaeitszahn OP.
Und es geht. 
Hatte ja ein bissel Angst, das ich das noch nicht vertrage. Immerhin kann ich noch nichts Schweres heben.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juli 2011)

Drachenbootrennen beim betriebsfest 

absolut genial sowas!!! allerdings ohne den richtigen frontmann ziemlich hilflos... somit beim rennen nur zweiter geworden (von zwei )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juli 2011)

klingt lustig, wollten wir auch mal machen... 

mein Highlight: Ich habe die Woche allein im Büro überlebt und es ist Wochenende! Richtig besch...eiden ist aber das zugehörige Wetter  denn ich müsste auch dringend noch ein paar km fahren, der Alpencross rückt näher


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Juli 2011)

Seit einem Jahr rauchfrei! 

Und das beste ist: hätte ich es nicht im Kalender eingetragen wäre es mir sogar entfallen


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Juli 2011)

Prolog:

also es gibt da doch diese Postkarten ohne Aufdruck auf der Rückseite; und ich wollte einem Bekannten eine richtig penetrant, "_schwule_", bunt in Kleinkinderschrift mit roten Herzchen, Aufklebern, Glitzer und so weiter-Glückwunschkarte machen und per Post schicken; nun bin ich fertig mit dem Kunstwerk und stelle fest:

meine gemalten Luftballons sehen aus wie bunte Spermien


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

zeigen !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swe68 (23. Juli 2011)

mit 99,5 km die 100 km Marke auf dem Cyclocrosser nur knapp verfehlt 
Und geregnet hat es erst, als das Fahrrad gerade geputzt im Keller stand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (23. Juli 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Seit einem Jahr rauchfrei!
> 
> Und das beste ist: hätte ich es nicht im Kalender eingetragen wäre es mir sogar entfallen


----------



## Veloce (23. Juli 2011)

war  gestern als ich spätabends die Testrunde auf einem umgebauten Köthke Reiserad gefahren bin . Kostbar und einmalig genauso
wie die Arbeit daran .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Juli 2011)

ein bestimmter Kollege zieht in ein anderes Büro um! Endlich Ruhe im Karton!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (26. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ja , hat super geklappt . scheint ein sehr netter  forstmann zu sein !!



das ist ja toll 
in welchem Wald bist du denn?
Grüße R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (26. Juli 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> also, bei uns sind die menschen vom forstamt die, die trail kaputt machen und zwar so richtig... manchmal kommt auch noch ein gelangweilter rentner vorbei und hilft dem förster baumstämme auf den trail zu legen und die sprünge abzureißen




Nuala, das kann ich bestätigen 
Grüße R5


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Juli 2011)

ist, dass ich jeden Morgen und jeden Abend auf der Wiese gegenüber meiner Wohnung immer ein Rehbock und eine Ricke beobachten kann. Die beiden sehe ich wirklich jeden Tag und inzwischen hat sich noch ein drittes Reh dazugesellt - aber in einem gebührenden Abstand.
Tja, das nenn ich mal ein idyllisches Landleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Juli 2011)

noch 1 Tag arbeiten



 dann 3 Wochen Urlaub

...und das Wetter soll besser werden  dann kommen wir wohl trocken über die Krimmler in die Sextener......jupiduuu


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

...cosmic sports hat angerufen und  gesagt   ,  meine gabel wäre endlich fertig - am diensatg spätest. müsste ich sie wiederhaben ..


----------



## zimtsternchen (27. Juli 2011)

... ist, dass die Zahl der zu tippenden Zeichen für meine BA auf grob 18.500 gesunken ist (schon fleißige 54.000 getippelt)... und ich noch 2Wochen bis zur Abgabe Zeit habe.

Auch wenn ich zwischendurch auch solche Phasen hatte:  

... Ganz schönes Gefühlschaos so ne Arbeit...


----------



## Streetbikesig (28. Juli 2011)

1 Woche Finale Ligure im September gebucht!!!!! Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. Juli 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> noch 1 Tag arbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich auch! Ich auch!
Und ich bin seit heute soo urlaubsreif.
Der Tag hats mir echt gegeben.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2011)

me too 

heut gleich noch 3 Überstunden rangehängt

....so und jetzt die Feinheiten
Unterkunft suchen...waschen, wiegen und packen...FastFood einkaufen für die Kiddis....
und vor allem *Vorfreude* genießen


----------



## Silvermoon (28. Juli 2011)

@ Mausoline:

Ich wünsch dir wahnsinnig viel Spaß bei eurem Alpen-Trip und mit dem neuen Bike wird der bestimmt doppelt so groß 
... und mach ganz viel Bilder für uns Daheimgebliebene 

GLG - Antje


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2011)

Danke
jetzt gehts los

Morgen Start ab Westendorf über Wildkogel- Krimmler Tauern -Ochsenlenke in die Sextener zum StonemanTrail


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Juli 2011)

dass CRC ein schönes Ladies 5/10 longsleeve für 22 Euro raushaut...


----------



## blutbuche (31. Juli 2011)

zeig mal ´n bild !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (31. Juli 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

schön, von der farbe her , is mir aber zu "eng" geschnitten . schade . lg , kati


----------



## HiFi XS (1. August 2011)

Ich hab heute die SONNE gesehen! Bin aber kurz danach pitschnass geworden. Schon wieder!


----------



## Veloce (2. August 2011)

Schön flott den Pilgerquellentrail runtergesurft .
Fahrtechnisch durchaus  brauchbar.


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2011)

Gestern das erste Mal nach langer, langer Zeit wieder joggen gewesen...
Ich bin ne totale Null 
Aber das Highlight kam danach: schnell duschen gegangen, meinen "kleinen" Bruder ins Auto geladen und ab zu Mutti und Vati, grillen, ein kleines Bier getrunken und ein ganz kleines Glas Wein zum Essen.
Manchmal können Eltern auch mal ganz entspannend sein ^^


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2011)

nur noch zwei Tage arbeiten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. August 2011)

Keinen Tag mehr arbeiten! 
Außerdem ist mein Highlight heute, dass es die Radlwerkstatt doch noch geschafft hat meinen Dämpfer auszutauschen, drei Tage vorm Alpencross war das nochmal spannend, aber jetzt ist alles gut


----------



## Silvermoon (5. August 2011)

Endlich Wochenende - nach einer Woche voller Wahnsinn 

Ich mich total auf Sonntag freue, weil ich mich da zur 2. Pfungstädter MTB-Tour anlässlich des Wersauer Straßenfestes angemeldet habe und es mir letztes Jahr schon von der Strecke und den Leuten super gut gefallen hat. Schöne daran, es ist KEIN Rennen sondern einfach ne schöne Tour mit hoffentlich wieder ganz vielen netten Gleichgesinnten, die ich irgendwann mal alle wieder im Wald einsammele, weil irgend so ein Scherzbolzen die Beschilderungen geklaut hat und man als Einheimische doch klar im Vorteil ist, wenn es um den Nachhauseweg geht  So geschehen im letzten Jahr...
Dieses Jahr hoffe ich wieder um eine schöne Strecke und besseres Wetter. Wobei letzteres eher nicht zutreffen wird. War aber letztes Jahr auch, aber gegen Mittag strahlender Sonnenschein 
Hauptsache mal wieder richtig schön und mit ganz vielen Leuten biken


----------



## Lyndwyn (5. August 2011)

... ist, dass ich einen Mini-Hüpfer geschafft hab ohne vom Pedal zu rutschen oder den Fuß abzusetzten. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ... oder in dem Fall die Lyndwyn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (5. August 2011)

Lyndwyn schrieb:


> ... ist, dass ich einen Mini-Hüpfer geschafft hab ohne vom Pedal zu rutschen oder den Fuß abzusetzten. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen ... oder in dem Fall die Lyndwyn



 Gratuliere! Kenne das gefühl, danach ist man richtig stolz auf sich


----------



## Hummelbrumm (6. August 2011)

... war eigentlich schon gestern, da mich das Navi durch den Westerwald geschickt hat anstatt über die stauverseuchte Autobahn und ich ganz vergessen hatte das es die Strecke gibt und warum ich die immer so gern gefahren bin.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. August 2011)

Kofferpacken


----------



## Lyndwyn (6. August 2011)

Hihi, danke 

Heute wird gleich weiter geübt 



Senshisan schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Kenne das gefühl, danach ist man richtig stolz auf sich


----------



## Veloce (7. August 2011)

Endlich  geschafft dem Safire die Talas und ein neues Vorderrad zu verpassen und.....im Biosupermarkt  den bescheidenen Rest meiner
Lieblingsschoki  abzugreifen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. August 2011)

Eine Stunde Regenloch genutzt und pünktlich zum nächsten Weltuntergang zu Hause angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. August 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Eine Stunde Regenloch genutzt und pünktlich zum nächsten Weltuntergang zu Hause angekommen



Du Glückliche, wenn die Regenlöcher hier mal ne Stunde lang wären....


----------



## Veloce (9. August 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Du Glückliche, wenn die Regenlöcher hier mal ne Stunde lang wären....



Meine Abendrunden letzte Woche waren schon eher feucht und jetzt lauer ich  auf ne halbtrockene Gelegenheit die Umbauten am Safire zu testen  .
Gediegene feuchte 13 C hats hier .


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. August 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8603780"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Meine Abendrunden letzte Woche waren schon eher feucht und jetzt lauer ich  auf ne halbtrockene Gelegenheit die Umbauten am Safire zu testen  .
> Gediegene feuchte 13 C hats hier .



Hier hats teilweise so gehagelt das der Hund -als ich mit ihm draussen war- sich unter Nachbars Auto versteckt hat und ich ihn suchen musste.

Mal sehen was heute so ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. August 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Hier hats teilweise so gehagelt das der Hund -als ich mit ihm draussen war- sich unter Nachbars Auto versteckt hat und ich ihn suchen musste.
> 
> Mal sehen was heute so ist.



Kleiner Hund oder Auto mit viel Bodenfreiheit


----------



## Hummelbrumm (9. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Kleiner Hund oder Auto mit viel Bodenfreiheit



Naja normales Auto und nen Foxterrier, nicht groß aber auch nicht  ganz klein. 
dafür mit einer extrem großen Abneigung gegen Regen.
Kann auch passieren das er sich in nen Gebüsch verkriecht wenn er meint es ist zu nass von oben. Auch wenn man erst 5 Minuten unterwegs ist....


Aber mein Highlight heute war das ich es doch noch geschafft habe kleine Runde zu drehen. 
Ohne Regen.
Mit ein wenig Sonne.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (10. August 2011)

Habe heute meinen Bike-Umbau erfolgreich abgeschlossen. 

Laufräder, Bremse, Federgabel und Lenker neu. Jetzt brauche ich am WE nur noch schönes Wetter, um das neue Setup mal richtig zu testen.  
Also alle schön brav sein.......


----------



## Lyndwyn (10. August 2011)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Bike-Umbau erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
> 
> Laufräder, Bremse, Federgabel und Lenker neu. Jetzt brauche ich am WE nur noch schönes Wetter, um das neue Setup mal richtig zu testen.
> Also alle schön brav sein.......



... und immer schön aufessen!


----------



## Veloce (11. August 2011)

war die Abendtour mit  umgebauten Safire .
Feinstes Werkzeug zum flotten Trailsurfen


----------



## Honigblume (11. August 2011)

... daß ich bereits am Wochenende im geflammten Trikot unterwegs sein werde


----------



## Veloce (11. August 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ... daß ich bereits am Wochenende im geflammten Trikot unterwegs sein werde



Laß ma ansehen !
Gaaaanz neugierig sei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (11. August 2011)

Schnell nen Bildchen gemacht.


----------



## Veloce (11. August 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Schnell nen Bildchen gemacht.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. August 2011)

...ist die kleine Matschfahrt die ich gemacht hab. 
Zwischendurch hats mal nett geregnet aber da kein Wind da war, wars nicht kalt.
Und meine billige Windjacke ist erstaunlich wasserdicht und sogar ein bissel atmungsaktiv.
Nur wenn man sich denkt: "Boah schaut das toll aus wenn soviele Wassertropfen am Gras hängen" sollte man sich denken das dieses Wasser unweigerlich in den Schuhen landet. 
Die 5/10 sind echt nicht die dichtesten, aber da hätten auch meine alten Wanderschuhe versagt.
Und ich hab endlich ne lange Hose gefunden die mir passt, mit abtrennbaren Beinen.
Heute von Rose gekommen.
Und gleich geh ich auch noch essen.
Nee war nen guter Tag heut.


----------



## chayenne06 (13. August 2011)

...zu meinem morgigen geburtstag mir heute schon mein geschenk erfüllt  und es hat absolut nichts mit dem thema biken zu tun  
hat auch gar nicht weh getan, obwohl es an einer ganz, sagen wir mal, intimen stelle ist.


----------



## Deleted168745 (13. August 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> hat auch gar nicht weh getan, obwohl es an einer ganz, sagen wir mal, intimen stelle ist.



wehe ich finde dich irgendwann in einem: _"welcher Sattel? alles ist so Wund" _Thread


----------



## chayenne06 (13. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> wehe ich finde dich irgendwann in einem: _"welcher Sattel? alles ist so Wund" _Thread



laut piercer info störts beim radln nicht  
werde es kommende woche am lago testen


----------



## Schnitte (13. August 2011)

Freeride Strecke in Steinach gepackt


----------



## Bruchpilotin (13. August 2011)

Scott Voltage FR20 bestellt, ok, es war gestern ;-) Ist aber immer noch mein Highlight von heute, da ich schon sabbernd drauf warte


----------



## Honigblume (13. August 2011)

... dreiviertel Stunde bei einem Rennen schneller gewesen als letztes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (13. August 2011)

Habe grade meinen Rucksack für eine 3-Tages-Tour (durch die Eifel) gepackt und den  "Rucksackwiegewettbewerb" haushoch gewonnen. Mein Rucksack ist genau 1,5  kg (!!) leichter als der von meinem Freund, und das trotz  "Mädels-Kram".


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. August 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Habe grade meinen Rucksack für eine 3-Tages-Tour (durch die Eifel) gepackt und den  "Rucksackwiegewettbewerb" haushoch gewonnen. Mein Rucksack ist genau 1,5  kg (!!) leichter als der von meinem Freund, und das trotz  "Mädels-Kram".



Wir Mädels können halt packen.


----------



## Veloce (13. August 2011)

Schöne feuchtwarme Öcher Bösch Tour mit Flats und kleinen Fahrtechniikeinlagen .


----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

ENDLICH ein moonriders trikot in M gefunden und ersteigert !! ich freu `mich :.D


----------



## Veloce (14. August 2011)

Ne schöne 42 km lange CC Tour mit ordentlich Höhenmetern durch den
Öcher Bösch . Als Abschluß den Jazztrail . Die Flats sind fein bei schwierigen Passagen.


----------



## Mausoline (14. August 2011)

Zurück von der 2. Urlaubsrunde mit bestem Wetter 

zuerst einen 4000er in den Walliser Bergen dann Klettern im Bächlital

Aufstiegsweg am Grat




Alphubel 4206m mit Blick aufs Matterhorn




über 2000 Stufen zur Hütte




letzte Seillänge




wahrscheinlich gehts am Dienstag auf zur 3.Runde...
ich versuch mal bis dahin nen AX-Bericht zu machen

 und euch allen auch schöne Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. August 2011)

Wow!
Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Nuala (15. August 2011)

... ordentlichen Muskelkater vom gestrigen Yoga-Workshop  bei Young Ho Kim. Handstand, Handstand und noch mal Handstand, viel Schweiß und Lachen, weil man doch recht unelegant auf die Matte knallt ist...
http://www.insideyoga.de/team/lehrer/young-ho-kim.html


----------



## murmel04 (15. August 2011)

ich heute nicht arbeiten muss (FEIERTAG) und daher nochmal ganz in Ruhe auf´s Bike kann.

Und dies hoffentlich heute ohne Rückholservice

LG


----------



## trhaflhow (15. August 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> i........(FEIERTAG)
> 
> 
> 
> LG


 aber nur HIER in Bayern


----------



## HiFi XS (15. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Zurück von der 2. Urlaubsrunde mit bestem Wetter
> 
> zuerst einen 4000er in den Walliser Bergen dann Klettern im Bächlital
> 
> ...


Total klasse!  Was für ein Urlaub!

Ich bereit mich auf das Ladies Only Treffen vor- das wird toll.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. August 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> aber nur HIER in Bayern


nein auch HIER im Saarland


----------



## MelleD (15. August 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> nein auch HIER im Saarland



 Will auch 

Dafür hab aber einfach so heute sehr, sehr gute Laune! Muss doch auch mal sein


----------



## Lyndwyn (15. August 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> aber nur HIER in Bayern


... außer in Nürnberg 

Dafür bin ich heute eine super schöne Tour gefahren und hab viele neue Sachen zum üben kennen gelernt 

@ Mausoline: Wirklich tolle Bilder!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (15. August 2011)

.. dass ich eine schöne Tour bei fast durchgehendem Sonnenschein gemacht hab, obwohl ich falsch abgebogen bin und kurzfristig die Orientierung verloren hatte. 
Und vorallem das ich nen Berg runter bin den ich am Samstag rauf geschoben hab und dachte: "Da kannste nie runter fahren!" 
War einfacher als gedacht.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/955964  hier war die Welt noch in Ordnung, ich wusste wo ich war und da wollte ich hin. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/955962 Schöner Ausblick aber da wollte ich nicht hin (wusste aber wieder wo ich war )


----------



## Veloce (15. August 2011)

Das erste Mal  seit Jahren wieder  Tango getanzt  und mich gefreut das ich schnell wieder reingekommen bin . Der Tanzpartner hat mich zwar versetzt aber es gab noch Andere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (16. August 2011)

ich wieder eine Beziehung habe
schwer und ganz dolle verliebt bin
es paßt so unglaublich, dass es fast schon wieder unheimlich ist 
ich habe ein Dauergrinseninplantat!


----------



## Deleted168745 (16. August 2011)

dass ich seit heute ohne Schmerzen bin  kg-weise Reparil und km-weise Leukotape sei Dank (hatte mir vor zwei Wochen im Training (nicht radln) den Pectoralis minor verletzt 

jetzt geht wida volle Power

@Fie: Glückwunsch! und viele schöne gemeinsame Stunden


----------



## scylla (16. August 2011)

@Fie
auch von mir Glückwunsch! Schönes Gefühl, oder? 
Ich wünsch dir, dass es nie wieder weg geht


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2011)

@Fie



 wünsch dir viele viele gemeinsame Erlebnisse und weiter so guuute Gefühle


----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

..schöne tour mit viel sonne - danach zum lieblings thai , jetzt chillen auf der couch  ,mit lecker milch kaffee !


----------



## trhaflhow (16. August 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> nein auch HIER im Saarland



Seit wann is Stuttgart ( steht bei dir im Ort ) Saarland.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. August 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> ich wieder eine Beziehung habe
> schwer und ganz dolle verliebt bin
> es paßt so unglaublich, dass es fast schon wieder unheimlich ist
> ich habe ein Dauergrinseninplantat!



ohhhh, wie schön!!! 

Hmmm, bin gerade am überlegen, wie lange das jetzt bei mir schon her ist 
Neee, komm nicht drauf.... ist wohl schon zuuuu lange her 
Ich sag nur WOK


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. August 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Seit wann is Stuttgart ( steht bei dir im Ort ) Saarland.


Stuttgart nur auf Zeit, studiere da :kotz:bin froh wenns nächstes Jahr endlich rum is 
Hab momentan Semesterferien und kann die schönen Trails im Saarland (meiner Heimat ) genießen, die sind hier viel besser


----------



## Schnitte (17. August 2011)

70 km Rennrad Training mit 29 er Schnitt im GA Bereich 
somit bin ich endlich wieder bei meinem Trainingsstand vor meinem Schlüsselbeinbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (17. August 2011)

Schöne ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde gedreht und unterwegs ein Kind aus meinem Kindergarten mit Oma getroffen, beide auch auf Radeltour (damit der Kurze müde wird )
Als ich anhielt und beide begrüßte, schaute der mich mit großen Augen und offenstehenden Mund staunend an  
Naja, sonst bin ich ja immer in "zivil" zu sehen. Glaube, er war schwer beeindruckt 
Der wird mir bestimmt morgen Löcher in den Bauch fragen...


----------



## Votec Tox (18. August 2011)

Gestern einen Urlaubstag gemacht und mit den MtBs von Zernez nach Poschiavo geradelt, war klasse, anbei ein paar Eindrücke:

Zuerst mit dem Zug/Bus von Klosters in die Nähe von Zernez:






Trails satt:






Zum Viola Pass hoch:






Und wieder Trails 






Dann leider wohl ein nicht so aktuelle Karte gehabt, jedenfalls war da kein Weg wo einer hätte sein sollen, drum mal ausnahmsweise "querbeet" fahren müssen, was sich als durchaus anspruchsvoll gestaltete, da Löcher, Geröllfelder, Sumpf, Felskanten etc. 
Aber einen Alternativweg gefunden, hatte ja meinen Skitourenführer dabei.






Und abends gegen 19 Uhr dann in Poschiavo, um dort zu erfahren, daß nach 18.25 Uhr weder Bus noch Bahn zurück fährt...
Aber die freundlichen unkomplizierten Schweizer ließen uns in einem Güterzug nach Pontresina mitfahren, der mit einem sehr komfortablen Triebwagen gezogen wurde. 
Ein Abteil allein:






Und das Ganze mit Zahnrad und drei Güterwagen mit Findlingen im Schlepp über den Berninapass - also auf der gleichen Strecke wie der Glacier-Express 






Blick aus dem Zug auf dem Berninapass:






Grüße!


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

wow, wunderbare bilder 
ich kann's gar nicht mehr erwarten, auch in die alpen zu kommen... noch 8 mal schlafen ...


----------



## Mausoline (18. August 2011)

Das so mal als Tagesausflug - genial 

Ich träum schon wieder


----------



## Votec Tox (18. August 2011)

Du hast ja gerade einen schönen Alpen-X hinter Dir!
Gratuliere!
Habe Deinen Alpenbericht natürlich auch gelesen 
Grüße!


----------



## Lyndwyn (18. August 2011)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (18. August 2011)

Mein Highlight war gesten:

Konnte endlich - nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit - mein neues Enduro (Votec VS.X) abholen!

Hab's dann heute auf-/umgerüstet (mit breiterem Lenker + absenkbarer Sattelstütze), getaped, Cockpit + Fahrwerk auf mich eingestellt.

Morgen dann die "Jungfernfahrt" - in Willingen. Bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## Schnitte (19. August 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Mein Highlight war gesten:
> 
> Konnte endlich - nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit - mein neues Enduro (Votec VS.X) abholen!
> 
> ...



viel Spaß dir mit diesem Gerät  weiß zwar nicht wie die sich die "neue" Geometrie sitzt und wie es sich bergab macht, aber mein 2010 er ist top. ich hoffe du hast genauso viel spaß mit dem guten Stück wie ich


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. August 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Mein Highlight war gesten:
> 
> Konnte endlich - nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit - mein neues Enduro (Votec VS.X) abholen!
> 
> ...




Cool! Glückwunsch!!!! )  auf dass ihr euch schnell "grün" seid. Mein FELT und ich mögen uns noch nicht ....
Grüße
R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. August 2011)

Freu mich, dass ich diese Seite gefunden habe. Vielleicht ist das ja auch für euch interessant:

http://flowsister.com/Flow_Sister/Welcome.html

Grüße
R5


----------



## Silvermoon (19. August 2011)

...um 12 Uhr Feierabend gemacht und andere arbeiten lassen (sonst mach ich das immer) 
Und freu mich schon total auf´s WE, da steht am Sonntag der 3. Bullau Bike Marathon an. Fahre die 45 km, die bei der Hitze bestimmt auch heftig werden können. Morgen Nachmittag noch schnell ein Fahrtechniktraining und dann dürfte (eigentlich) nix mehr schiefgehen 
Habe mich schon für alle Eventualitäten eingedeckt: Wundsalbe, Desinfektionsspray und ein bißel Verbandszeug (was ich hoffentlich nicht brauche, aber anderen gerne zur Verfügung stelle), Mückenspray - bevor mich die Viecher unterwegs auffressen, Energieriegel und - gel (damit ich nicht gar so nen Hänger bekomme) und Rosskastaniensalbe für die Beine danach 
Montag habe ich Urlaub (den brauch ich sicherlich dann auch) und meine Kolleginnen und die Kids drücken mir für Sonntag noch alle feste die Daumen 
Na, dann....


----------



## MelleD (19. August 2011)

30 seconds to mars heute abend live sehen! Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## Rubinstein5 (19. August 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> 30 seconds to mars heute abend live sehen! Freu mich wie ein kleines Kind




coooooool! viel Spaß und einbisschenneidische Grüße


----------



## MelleD (20. August 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> coooooool! viel Spaß und einbisschenneidische Grüße



Danke, war echt geil! 
Sonntag kommt noch Jupiter Jones


----------



## Silvermoon (20. August 2011)

Gleich um 15.30 Uhr Fahrtechniktraining 

... eine Stunde lang und für lau


----------



## Schnitte (20. August 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Danke, war echt geil!
> Sonntag kommt noch Jupiter Jones



bist du beim highfield?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (22. August 2011)

Nee, war beim Area4... http://www.area4.de/
Noch ein recht kleines Festival, aber bei mir am Ort quasi, muss nicht zelten, kann nachts mit dem Shuttlebus noch in meinem eigenen Bett schlafen und zuhause duschen (was ich doch der Dusche mit eiskaltem Wasser vorziehe) 
Jupiter Jones hatten aber kurzfristig abgesagt leider...


----------



## Schneeflocke (22. August 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Gestern einen Urlaubstag gemacht und mit den MtBs von Zernez nach Poschiavo geradelt, war klasse


Habe es jetzt erst gesehen, Neid Die Gegend ist einfach klasse, momentan aber echt teuer
Grüße,
Jeannette


----------



## scarecrow (24. August 2011)

Die halbe Woche ist rum und das Wochenende rückt immer näher


----------



## Silvermoon (24. August 2011)

... war gerade eben 
Meine Schwester hat einen Starterplatz bei der "24h Wanderung im Nibelungenland" gewonnen. Meine Schwester  bin vor Lachen eben fast vom Stuhl gekippt 
Streckenlänge 71,5 km, Höhenmeter 2500!!!
Und so wie sie gerade geguckt hat, hatte sie damit wohl so gar nicht gerechnet und muss das wohl erst einmal verdauen. 
Na dann, Schwesterherz, fleißig trainieren und Höhenmeter sammeln - das wird kein Zuckerschlecken 
Die ist jetzt echt fertig .... kommt davon, wenn man just for fun mal bei so ner Verlosung teilnimmt 
Aber die ist zäh, das schafft sie schon - ich lach mich immer noch schlapp - das Gesicht  super!!!


----------



## Lyndwyn (24. August 2011)

... war wieder eine super schöne Tour. Und die Tatsache, dass es wundersamer Weise schon viel besser ging als letzten Montag  Ein Hoch auf die gute Tagesform


----------



## innocenta (25. August 2011)

...letzter arbeitstag und dann ab nach kroatien, biken, reiten und nix tun


----------



## wintergriller (26. August 2011)

...eigentlich gestern abend: Habe mir ein weiteres Rad bestellt 






Nur mit der Farbe muss ich mich noch anfreunden , aber bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen!


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2011)

wintergriller schrieb:


> ....Nur mit der Farbe muss ich mich noch anfreunden , aber bei dem Preis konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen!



...ginge mir genauso, das Gelb find ich scheußlich :kotz:


----------



## wintergriller (26. August 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...ginge mir genauso, das Gelb find ich scheußlich :kotz:



....ich hoffe auf schlammige Abfahrten!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. August 2011)

ach in dieser Kombi sind die Farben doch gar nicht übel


----------



## Veloce (28. August 2011)

war ne schöne RR Tour und danach einen edlen  Espresso mit der Macchina gezogen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. August 2011)

das ganze Wochenende stand bei mir im Zeichen der Pflaume.
Hab schon 4 Bleche Pflaumenkuchen gebacken und gleich kommen noch zwei dazu.

Und die Hefe ist so klasse aufgegangen. 

Also haben wir den ganzen Winter über, leckeren Pflaumenkuchen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. August 2011)

habe heute den 7. Platz in meiner ALtersklasse und 11. gesamt gemacht. Auf 38km mit 950 Höhenmetern. Ich weiß nicht wieviele Damen mitgefahren sind, die Listen sind noch nicht online 


@hummel: lecker!!!!!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (28. August 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher gratuliere zum Erfolg!
Und ja des ist lecker, hab mich schon lange drauf gefreut. Seit ich gesehen hab das der Baum voll hängt.


----------



## Lykanth (30. August 2011)

..vllt nocht heute aber vom WE : ) .. meine ersten 8 Stunden in Beerfelden Bikepark verbracht ohne größere Blessuren (Blaue Flecken und ein paar Bodenproben *g*) .. ich bin begeistert   *tüdelüüü*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (31. August 2011)

Mein Highlight von gestern: mit dem lokalen Biketreff mitgefahren. Da waren einige dabei, die mir Anfangs Saison auf den Trails noch Mut machten und mir Tipps gaben. Gestern haben mich zwei davon vorgelassen, da ich schneller war und mehr traute als sie .

Mein Highlight heute: Nachmittag frei und werde mit 2-4 Freunden mit dem Bike auf die Rigi hoch. Ich sehe den Berg permanent von zuhause aus und habe mir zum Ziel gesetzt, diesen dieses Jahr noch zu befahren. Im Moment habe ich noch ein bisschen Bammel vor den 70km und 1540hm . Na ja, wir werden sehen... Wird aber bestimmt schön.


----------



## Nuala (2. September 2011)

... die Schwester meines Freundes steht bei den Weltmeisterschaften im Speerwerfen im Finale. Also alle schön Daumen drücken für die Kathi


----------



## mäxx__ (2. September 2011)

Kathi Molitor?


----------



## Nuala (2. September 2011)

mäxx schrieb:


> Kathi Molitor?



jepp, das ist die "kleine" schwester meines freundes und sie ist 5. der wm geworden. bin mächtig stolz auf sie!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. September 2011)

grade von der EuroBike gekommen... ich kann keine E-Bikes mehr sehen:kotz:


----------



## blutbuche (3. September 2011)

kann ich GUT nachvollzieh´n - und andere dinge , die es dort so gibt


----------



## Veloce (3. September 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> grade von der EuroBike gekommen... ich kann keine E-Bikes mehr sehen:kotz:


Ich war auch am Transition Stand.....
Glaub da hab ich jetz nen Problem


----------



## hano! (3. September 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> grade von der EuroBike gekommen... ich kann keine E-Bikes mehr sehen:kotz:



*Warum hast Du Dir die Dinger den angeschaut 
Gab doch 15 Hallen ohne ...*

.


----------



## Veloce (3. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> kann ich GUT nachvollzieh´n - und andere dinge , die es dort so gibt



Diesmal hab ich nur ein E- Bike den E- Rider von Conway getestet .
Die Beschleunigung ist der Wahnsinn .  
Ich gestehe  auch verbotene MTB s getetestet zu haben
Aaaber nur um die Bestätigung der Physik zu erfahren .
Da sprang kein Funke über .
Wohl aber später als ich einen Carbonrenner mit Lightys fuhr


----------



## blutbuche (3. September 2011)

..der mensch neigt dazu , sich schreckliche dinge anzugucken (gaffer beim autounfall etc. : da kommt man um e. bikes und die riesenr. nicht rum ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (4. September 2011)

haha so n e-bike (Flyer) hab ich auch getestet (also nich im Laden, sondern musste das von der Verwandtschaft begutachten) und bin drauf gekommen, das nur ein Fully was für mich is. Ich brauch doch Kondition und kein Muskelschwund.  

Ist ein witziges Gefühl, wenn man bei fast 0 Muskelkraft  und bissl treten ruck zuck auf 25 km/h ist.

Die Edith meint: toll das wir kurz vorm Regen noch ne schöne Tour machen konnten. )


----------



## HiFi XS (6. September 2011)

Hab schon ein Paar Highlights - die LOTreffen CD von Lucie ist angekommen und ist recht lustig und schön gemacht. Am WE habe ich eine super schöne 70 km Tour durch die Stadt - Grunewald - Wannsee und zurück mit vielen mir unbekannten Ecken und Wegen, perfektem Wetter und Seeblicken. Dazu in bester streckenkundige-Begleitung. So macht das Radfahren richtig Spaß.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. September 2011)

...ist das ich es endlich geschafft habe zum "alle Knochen wieder an den rechten Ort schieben" zu gehen und mich jetzt echt besser fühle.
Ich war ja sowas von schief.


----------



## Mausoline (8. September 2011)

Ich krieg ne Teleskopsattelstütze für umme 

Mein Händler hat sie ausgehandelt, da mein Sattelrohr innen Lacktropfen hat und die Sattelstütze deshalb nur minimal versenkbar ist. 
Was für eine weiß ich nicht, lass mich überraschen


----------



## Veloce (9. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich krieg ne Teleskopsattelstütze für umme
> 
> Mein Händler hat sie ausgehandelt, da mein Sattelrohr innen Lacktropfen hat und die Sattelstütze deshalb nur minimal versenkbar ist.
> Was für eine weiß ich nicht, lass mich überraschen



Ist schon praktisch wenn der Händler nix von Reibahlen und anderen
komischen Werkzeugen kennt


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2011)

Allgemein gings um die schlampige Verarbeitung vor allem bei kleinen Rahmen 

Hast du für jeden Durchmesser grad ne Reibahle zur Hand  
Wir haben kurzfristig ne Lösung gefunden und auch langfristig. 
Ich kann meinen Händler nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Zonerider (9. September 2011)

Mein Highlight ist, dass ich mich gezwungen hab, dies zu posten ... pöses EGO



> Ey!!!!!!!
> 
> Angela Merkel, du alte Kröte!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissQuax (9. September 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Mein Highlight ist, dass ich mich gezwungen hab, dies zu posten ... pöses EGO


----------



## Veloce (10. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Allgemein gings um die schlampige Verarbeitung vor allem bei kleinen Rahmen
> 
> Hast du für jeden Durchmesser grad ne Reibahle zur Hand
> Wir haben kurzfristig ne Lösung gefunden und auch langfristig.
> Ich kann meinen Händler nur weiter empfehlen



Ich hab  zwei verstellbare Reibahlen die die möglichen Sitzrohrdurchmesser abdecken .
Das ist sinnvoller als pro möglichem Durchmesser eine feste Reibahle .
Aber dein Händler weiß sich immerhin zu helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. September 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Mein Highlight ist, dass ich mich gezwungen hab, dies zu posten ... pöses EGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Nuala (10. September 2011)

... ich gehe jetzt gleich mit einer freundin bei strahlendem sonnenschein longboarden!


----------



## Silvermoon (11. September 2011)

war die Tatsache, dass man am frühen Sonntagmorgen die Welt noch für sich alleine hat - schöne lange Tour heute Morgen gemacht und nur einer netten Walkerin (mit super Wegetipps für die nächste Tour) und 2 Mountainbiker/in ohne Helm im Wald begegnet  Sorry, aber bei so viel Unvernunft konnte ich nur noch den behelmten Kopf schütteln  Aber das muss schließlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Fallen die auf den Kopf, ist die Frisur auch ohne Helm im Ar....

Ach ja, und dann noch anschließend mein Auto beim Dellendoktor abgeholt. Meine Delle an der hinteren Beifahrertür ist weggezaubert!!! *FREU*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. September 2011)

ich habe heute den 3. Platz beim Halbmarathon in Bad Salzig gemacht und bin stolz wie Oskar... das ist dann eben der Vorteil wenn nur 11 Mädels mitfahren  So kann ich wenigstens auch mal aufs Treppchen


----------



## Silvermoon (11. September 2011)

@ Frau Rauscher: Hey super!!!! 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!*


----------



## lieblingsschaf (11. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe heute den 3. Platz beim Halbmarathon in Bad Salzig gemacht und bin stolz wie Oskar... das ist dann eben der Vorteil wenn nur 11 Mädels mitfahren  So kann ich wenigstens auch mal aufs Treppchen



Glückwunsch! Ich bin in meiner Altersklasse 10. und gesamt 14. im Marathon geworden. So ist das, wenn die Lizenzfahrerinnen dabei sind. Bin trotzdem damit absolut zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. September 2011)

ja, Hauptsache es macht Spaß! Und die Strecke heute hat echt Laune gemacht


----------



## Veloce (12. September 2011)

Einige verschwiegene Trails entdeckt . Danach ein sehr leckeres Abendessen  und später die  Gitarre frei gespielt


----------



## Principiante (14. September 2011)

...eigentlich gestern:



Mein neues Shirt eingeweiht 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (14. September 2011)

*Endlich* meine persönliche Angstpassage (ein kniffeliger und sehr verwurzelter abfallender Trail mit ausgewaschenen Stufen) gefahren  Vor dem mache ich schon seit letztem Jahr einen großen Bogen. Beim Versuch ihn damals zu fahren, hatte ich mich bös gelegt. Seitdem *BLOCKADE*!!!
Heute habe ich mich der Herausforderung noch einmal gestellt und siehe da, es hat geklappt. 
Was so ein Fully mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze und Flatpedalen sowie Protektoren am Knie doch für ne positive Wirkung auf einen haben können. 
Das verleiht einem zwar keine Flügel, aber gibt einem Selbstvertrauen und ne Portion Mut mit auf den Weg 
Ich war so stolz auf mich als ich unten ankam, strahlte wie ein Honigkuchenpferd und dachte "... war gar nicht soooo schlimm!"
Den fahr ich demnächst gleich noch mal


----------



## scylla (14. September 2011)

Glückwunsch, silvermoon! 

Wo ist denn der Trail (gern auch per PN)? Hört sich an, als sollte man den mal probieren


----------



## Silvermoon (15. September 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, silvermoon!
> 
> Wo ist denn der Trail (gern auch per PN)? Hört sich an, als sollte man den mal probieren



sagt dir "Lärmfeuer" was? Oberhalb von Mossau. Naturparkplatz Dehnbuche Richtung Am Bild (MO1) weiter zur Schutzhütte Lärmfeuer. Der geht an der  Schutzhütte grade runter Richtung Rohrbach. Der erste Teil ist gut fahrbar, der zweite wird im letzten Drittel sehr anspruchsvoll (für mich, - für dich eher nicht ),den bin ich auch nur bedingt gefahren und dann geschoben , über den Hauptweg drüber geht der Trail weiter durch den Wald(ist, glaube ich , mit ner weißen Raute ausgezeichnet) bis man wieder auf dem Hauptweg ist. Die beiden letzten Teile bin ich dann gefahren, da hatte es mich letztes Jahr auch gelegt.
Frage mich nicht nach Wegzeichen, die hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf


----------



## Silvermoon (15. September 2011)

...für mein Rotwild Hardtail endlich ein neues Zuhause gefunden - es wird in Zukunft in Dortmund rumfahren. 
Morgen wird´s abgeholt


----------



## scylla (15. September 2011)

Danke für die Wegbeschreibung 
Ich kenn's nicht, aber meinem Freund ist das Lärmfeuer ein Begriff. Hab ihm schon angekündigt, dass er mich da unbedingt mal hinführen muss


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. September 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...für mein Rotwild Hardtail endlich ein neues Zuhause gefunden - es wird in Zukunft in Dortmund rumfahren.
> Morgen wird´s abgeholt



 Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe mein Cube meiner Schwester schmackhaft gemacht, das macht Platz in der Garage für was neues, leichtes, schnelles


----------



## chayenne06 (16. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, ich habe mein Cube meiner Schwester schmackhaft gemacht, das macht Platz in der Garage für was neues, leichtes, schnelles



was solls denn genau werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (16. September 2011)

Eine 30km-Tour mit dem magicmaps geplant und gefahren. Hab heute Muskelkatze im Rücken, nicht in den Beinchen. 
Tolle Feierabendrunde mit knapp 1500hm gesamt, 14% Steigungen, nightride (denk jetzt über Ausrüstung nach), unbekannte Wege und Ecken wo ich immer schon mal hinwollte, das IBEX 40 kennt sogar kleine Trails! Navigation aufgrund der Dämmerung abgekürzt, funkt auch einwandfrei.  Es hat uns sicher nach Hause gebracht. Paar Parametereinstellungen müssen noch angepasst werden. 

Ohne das Teil wären wir noch lange im Wald umhergeirrt. 

...oder gar nicht im Wald gefahren und den Radweg genommen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. September 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> was solls denn genau werden?



gute Frage! Vorschäge?


----------



## Chrige (16. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> gute Frage! Vorschäge?



Ich habe letzten Frühling mein altes Bike mit einem Specialized Era Carbon (Damenversion vom Epic) ersetzt. Für mich erfüllt es all deine Anforderungen: neu, leicht, schnell . Kommt aber natürlich drauf an, was du ausgeben möchtest...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. September 2011)

ja, das Epic würde mir schonmal gut gefallen, evtl. auch das Era...


----------



## Silvermoon (16. September 2011)

... so jetzt isses weg, das Rotwild Hardtail. Kommt in gute Hände und soll das Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 50sten der Liebsten werden, die sich speziell dieses Rotwild Modell gewünscht hat (Mensch, so nen Mann hätte ich auch gerne mal gehabt ).
Die wird sich echt freuen  Hab sogar noch ne Schleife drangebastelt 
Jetzt ist erst mal wieder Platz in der Garage (was ja nix heißen soll). 
Hätte mal wieder Lust zum Basteln.....


----------



## Hummelbrumm (17. September 2011)

Komme gerade vom Spasstunier an meinem Stall und mein Pony war einfach nur genial. Der ist so super gelaufen.

Hach ich hab immer noch so ein Hochgefühl...


----------



## Mausoline (17. September 2011)

Einen Berg  in der Pfalz um-, runter- und raufgetrailt 



Das ist immer wieder ein Genuss und es gibt sooo viele Wege


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. September 2011)

Stromberg Flowtrails, und anschließend noch "echte" Trails dort in der Gegend


----------



## Lyndwyn (20. September 2011)

... bin den Gruselberg runtergefahren, den ich mir sonst nie ganz zugetraut hab.  Musste zwar immer mal wieder angehalten um mir eine Linie zu suchen und bin auch am Ende (als das Schlimmste eigentlich schon längst geschafft war) gestürzt, aber immerhin.  Bin dann gleich noch mal hoch und hab's noch mal probiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (23. September 2011)

... jetzt nur noch ein paar Stündchen Arbeit durchhalten und dann geht´s los. Klamotten für Lac Blanc sind gepackt, der Bulli ist startklar und das Wetter soll prächtig herbstlich werden


----------



## The_Kat (23. September 2011)

..koffer mit radklamotten vollgepackt, ticket liegt bereit und morgen geht´s nach Palma (Cala Ratjada) . eine woche baden und biken bei herrlichen 28°


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. September 2011)

mein highlight war gestern...
Bin gestern ENDLICH  mal zum biken gekommen weil die ganze woche soviel arbeit war (hatten gestern abend bei uns in der maschinenhalle ernteball da gings richtig rund )
Durch zufall bin ich auf die CTF-strecke gestoßen wo bei uns vor ein paar wochen ein rennen war!Leider hab ichs zu spät mitgekommen sonst wär ich auf jeden fall mal mitgefahren ist schon en vorteil wenn man sämtliche satrecken kennt 
Jedenfalls hätt ich mir das ganze schlimmer vorgestellt weil mir jemand vom verein erzählt hatte es wär viel singletrail und querfeldein  Aber es war nur ein einziges stück was querfeldein war und das hatte es in sich 
Ich glaub da hätte ich beim rennen schon mithalten können fand es iwie gar net so anstrengend und war hinterher auch gar nicht platt 
Fazit Zähne sind super verheilt und die Kondi hat auch nicht gelitten


----------



## Bea5 (24. September 2011)

...endlich....diesen Sch...Anstieg geschafft....


----------



## Chrige (24. September 2011)

einen tollen Tag in der Lenzerheide verbracht. Ich habe sieben Bikes umsonst getestet und gleichzeitig Freunde aus der ganzen Schweiz getroffen, die ich teilweise schon länger nicht mehr gesehen hatte. Zudem war das Wetter perfekt (weshalb habe ich eigentlich Winstopper, Ärmlinge, Beinlinge, Buff,... eingepackt )


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2011)

und , welches bike hat dich "vom hocker gehau´n " ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (25. September 2011)

bei dem super Wetter ne kleene Runde gedreht und dabei ein Wegstück besiegt, welches ich bis jetzt immer runter geschoben hab.
Ist recht steil, mit losem Waldboden, viel Laub, Blätter und Steinen gespickt.
Dachte mir versuch es einfach und es hat diesmal gefunzt. *freu*


----------



## Nuala (26. September 2011)

... ein perfektes bergabwärts-radel-wochenende im bikepark lac blanc (nur am lift hätt´s ein bisschen leerer sein können). top wetter, prima begleitung, spitzen strecken. alles tiptop!


----------



## Chrige (26. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> und , welches bike hat dich "vom hocker gehau´n " ???



Ein detaillierter Bericht ist im Thread "Bikes testen, aber welche". Aber am besten hat mir das Santa Cruz Blur LT gefallen und das Scott Spark. Ich fahre aber schon ein ähnliches wie das Scott Spark und bin einfach draufgesessen, da ein Freund von mir das am testen war.


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2011)

Ein supertolles Herbstwochenende verbracht -

zwei Tage schöne Klettertouren 

 in den Tannheimern und 

gestern noch eine 70km Bikerunde  mit 1200hm auf Nordschwarzwaldhöhen mit abschließenden Top-Sonnenuntergang...

und das nächste Wochenende solls ins Karwendel gehn


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

oh ja , das santa würde mich auch reizen - tolles bike !!!


----------



## Female (26. September 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ein detaillierter Bericht ist im Thread "Bikes testen, aber welche". Aber am besten hat mir das *Santa Cruz Blur LT* gefallen und das Scott Spark. Ich fahre aber schon ein ähnliches wie das Scott Spark und bin einfach draufgesessen, da ein Freund von mir das am testen war.


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2011)

Kleiner Bikeparkumbau am Sx Trail ist bis auf Sattel fertig und es fühlt sich schon bei der Testrunde um den Block sehr handlich an


----------



## Silvermoon (27. September 2011)

.... endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike unterwegs sein zu dürfen - jippiiiiieeee 
Nach der Zwangspause wegen dieser blöden Erkältung bei herrlichsten Bikerwetter letzte Woche (das war alleine schon Strafe genug - als wenn es mir nicht schon schlecht genug ginge ), heute eine kleine gemütliche Feierabendrunde gedreht, beim Lieblingsitaliener STOPP gemacht, noch ein leckeres Eis geholt und zufrieden in der Sonne sitzend dieses dann auch genüsslich gegessen 
Das Leben kann echt schön sein


----------



## Principiante (2. Oktober 2011)

...gestern:







Das war echt ein Mordsspaß!
Mal ohne eigenen Antrieb über Trails' heizen.

Möchte ich nicht mehr missen, hoffe ich bekomme das irgendwie hin...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Oktober 2011)

eine schöne Tour im Pfälzer Wald, einfach traumhaft da in meiner alten Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (3. Oktober 2011)

eine geniale Tour heute mit knapp 50 km und 1000 hm und mit ner tollen Truppe gefahren incl. unserer Guide-in Kerstin Kögler

Auch wenn ich ab und an der Bremsklotz war, es war einfach toll und ich bin wieder das ein oder andere mal über meinen Schatten gesprungen und Dinge gefahren die ich sonst nicht gefahren bin

Einfach nur genial.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Oktober 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...gestern:
> 
> Das war echt ein Mordsspaß!
> Mal ohne eigenen Antrieb über Trails' heizen.
> ...



Hi!
Klasse! Machst Du das öfters?
Eine Kawa? Der Qualmwolke nach eher ein Zweitakter? Ist das Deine?
Hat sie normale Räder: 21 Zoll vorn und 18 Zoll hinten?
Sie sieht so klein aus oder bist Du so groß ?
Wir haben hier ja einige Enduro oder MX fahrene Ladies 

Grüße!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Oktober 2011)

Superschönes Bergwochenende mit lustiger Gruppe auf der Hütte verbracht


----------



## AnnyDaHohm (5. Oktober 2011)

Darf man auch Sachen nehmen,die schon vorbei sind?Ich hab den Thread nämlich leider eben erst gesehen...und das ist eh schon seit einigen Tagen mein Highlight,weils mich schon seit Tagen soo derbe freut! Am Samstag den Schlussdouble auf der Winterberger Dh gesprungen-das nächste mal kommt auch noch der obere)


----------



## Nuala (5. Oktober 2011)

... alle meine yogakurse, die seit gestern morgen buchbar waren, sind bis auf den letzten platz ausgebucht... pimp your karma


----------



## MelleD (5. Oktober 2011)

Tag geht gut schnell um, viel zu tun und beim Stöbern im Netz noch ne nette neue Marke für Bikeklamotten gefunden...
http://www.nsmb.com/4667-review-loeka-womens-winter-jacket-and-pants/
Nein, ich will keine Werbung machen, find die aber echt schick die sachen!


----------



## BineMX (5. Oktober 2011)

@Principiante: Super  Viel Spaß beim Mopedfahrn! Motocross ist schon ein geiler Sport  
Und kleiner Tipp: Austehen!! Du tust dich viel viel leichter wenn du im Stehen fährst, vor allem Sprünge hoch! Gesessen wird eigentlich nur in den Kurven


----------



## Chrige (6. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, war eher gestern mein Highlight: Da ich Geburtstag hatte, hatte ich am Abend meine Freundinnen eingeladen (11 an der Zahl). Ok, mein Freund und meine Eltern haben wohl etwas gelitten bei diesem Hühnerhaufen . Meine Freundinnen hatten dann ein "kleines" Geschenk für mich. Als ich den Briefumschlag öffnete lag darin ein Gutschein von meinem Bikeshop . Jetzt kann ich also insgesamt 220.- auf den Putz hauen . Ach ja, der Kommentar meiner Mutter war, ob man überhaupt soviel Geld in einem Bikeshop ausgeben kann .


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Oktober 2011)

Da wünsch ich alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

So ein Kommentar könnte auch von meiner Mutter kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (7. Oktober 2011)

BineMX schrieb:


> @Principiante: Super  Viel Spaß beim Mopedfahrn! Motocross ist schon ein geiler Sport
> Und kleiner Tipp: Austehen!! Du tust dich viel viel leichter wenn du im Stehen fährst, vor allem Sprünge hoch! Gesessen wird eigentlich nur in den Kurven



......ja, ich weiß.
Aber ich hatte auch Schuhgröße 42 an und hab eigentlich 38...
Trotzdem bin ich ab und zu aufgestanden, jedenfalls probiert....

Macht wirklich spaß und wird_ hochstwahrscheinlich _mein zweitliebstes Hobby... 

Fährst wohl selbst?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Oktober 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... alle meine yogakurse, die seit gestern morgen buchbar waren, sind bis auf den letzten platz ausgebucht... pimp your karma



Hervorragend! Gibt's auch einige MTber die da mitmachen?


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hervorragend! Gibt's auch einige MTber die da mitmachen?



ja, zwei meiner bergab-mädels sind dabei und dehnen ihre verkürzten radel-muskeln  ausserdem lernt man beim yoga sich zu fokussieren, balance zu halten und mal was neues auszuprobieren, ergänzt also ganz hervorragend das bergab-brettern


----------



## _Becky_ (7. Oktober 2011)

Jeder Tag im LO ohne Beiträge einer gerade beurlaubten notorischen  Spamtrulla ist ein Highlight!


----------



## Veloce (10. Oktober 2011)

kleine Improvisation auf der Gitarre  nach dem Üben .
Könnt ich manchmal stundenlang auf Entdeckungsreise sein


----------



## Nuala (10. Oktober 2011)

... heute Morgen 1,5 Stunden phantastischen Ashtanga-Yoga-Unterricht gehabt und jetzt gleich geht´s zum Thai Chi Chuan, mal den Horrizont erweitern. Ich habe allerdings das leise Bedenken, dass ich mich langweilen könnte  Ich bin mal sehr gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (11. Oktober 2011)

Gestern  das passende Safety Jacket  gefunden .
Alpinestars Womens Stella Bionic


----------



## RailBike (11. Oktober 2011)

Ahaa - hieß es nicht dieser Bereich wär nur für die Ladys only? 
Ich komme da nicht mehr mit, hin und wieder wechselt das Forum einfach. Ich glaube mein Internet spinnt jetzt völlig.


----------



## BikeTrulla (11. Oktober 2011)

Mein absolutes Highlight heute *trommel wirbel* 

Mein neues Bike


----------



## MissQuax (11. Oktober 2011)

BikeTrulla schrieb:


> Mein absolutes Highlight heute *trommel wirbel*
> 
> Mein neues Bike



Stinky - klasse!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2011)

mein Highlight heute ist, dass ich jetzt eine Woche Urlaub habe, Überstunden-abfeiern-Teil-1


----------



## Mausoline (11. Oktober 2011)

...und das Wetter wird gut aufs Wochenende


----------



## murmel04 (12. Oktober 2011)

na war eigentlich schon gestern und muss sich auch erstmal noch zeigen ob es so wirklich highlight wird.

hab mich gestern im Fitnessstudio angemeldet, hoffe nur es wird mir nicht nach 3 Monaten wieder langweilig wäre nicht das erste mal, leider .....


----------



## Tesla71 (13. Oktober 2011)

Mein Highlight heute ist die Euphorie, die vom supergeilen Konzert gestern immer noch andauert. Revival Tour mit Chuck Ragan, Dave Hause, Brian Fallon und Dan Andriano. 
Der Gig wurde vom WDR aufgezeichnet und kommt Sonntag nacht im TV. Muß mal die entsprechende Hardware aufbauen, damit ich das aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Oktober 2011)

... Die Lady freeride Tour hier in Brixen, die plose runter, das ganze mit einem Liteville 301! Ich bin mal wieder ein paar cm gewachsen und morgen fahre ich mal was mit mehr federweg, bin gespannt  
Das zweite Highlight war das neue Scott spark 

Das macht Spaß hier, jeden Tag 2 Bikes testen!


----------



## Veloce (15. Oktober 2011)

Den frisch lackierten Hardtailrahmen aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (15. Oktober 2011)

... mir wurde eine Leistungsdiagnostik geschenkt


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2011)

_Meine_ versenkbare Sattelstütze von meinem Händler  von Rocky ausgehandelt wegen unsauber gearbeitetem Sattelstützeninnenrohr


----------



## Tesla71 (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Blockade am Schulterblatt/Rücken, die mich vorletzte Nacht nicht schlafen ließ, scheint Dank Spritzen und harten Drogen fast weg zu sein so daß einem Trip nach Willingen (für heute geplant grrrr) für morgen (so gut wie) nichts mehr im Weg steht. 
(Notfalls werfe ich 'ne ganze Ibuprofen statt 'ne halbe ein.)

Montag dann noch mal Home Office, da Freitag als Arbeitstag komplett ausgefallen ist.

Außerdem sind meine Winterschlappen mit Spikes heute gekommen.


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Oktober 2011)

@ Mausoline: Schickes neues Teil - du wirst deine absenkbare Sattelstütze lieben  (ich mag meine nicht mehr missen )


Mein Highlight heute war ne 3-stündige Wandertour im Powerschritt (mit Walkingstöcken - berghoch spitzenmäßig) bei dem genialen Herbstwetter 
Ok, ich gebe zu, dachte ab und an mal, warum ich jetzt hier durch die Gegend titsche anstatt auf dem MTB zu sitzen 
Aber es war trotz der ungewohnten Bewegung echt super, bin positiv beeindruckt. Hab sogar nen neuen kleinen feinen Trail entdeckt, den ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen muss 
Ich bin total kaputt - ganz ehrlich Wandern ist wesentlich anstrengender als Biken 
War aber mal ne willkommene Abwechslung...........


----------



## Nuala (16. Oktober 2011)

... einen wundenschönen tag in willingen gehabt, auch wenn es sehr windig war.


----------



## Tesla71 (17. Oktober 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ... einen wundenschönen tag in willingen gehabt, auch wenn es sehr windig war.



Yeah! War super und diesmal ohne Bodenkontakt. 
Bist Du nicht die Yoga-Lehrerin oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## Nuala (17. Oktober 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Yeah! War super und diesmal ohne Bodenkontakt.
> Bist Du nicht die Yoga-Lehrerin oder verwechsel ich da was?



Ja, die bin ich ;-) Yoga und Freeride ist wirklich nicht sehr abwegig, in der aktuellen Freeride ist auch ein Bericht darüber http://www.freeride-magazine.com/heft/aktuelles-heft/
Mehr findest Du hier: [ame="http://vimeo.com/29379634"]peoplegrapher. Scott 2011 a different Teamvideo on Vimeo[/ame]
Und hier noch als PDF.


----------



## Senshisan (17. Oktober 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ...Und hier noch als PDF.


 
hui das ist ja klasse! Werde ich auf jedenfall auch probieren!  Danke!


----------



## RailBike (18. Oktober 2011)

...dass wir endlich die Steinwand in unser Wohnzimmer gebaut haben.
Handwerkliche Begeisterung liegt bei uns ja in der Familie, aber bei diesem Vorhaben waren wir zuerst etwas kritisch, ob wir das alleine hinbekommen.
Die Bedenken waren allerdings unbegründet  Die Arbeit lief einfacher ab, als wir uns das vorgestellt hatten und das Ergebnis ist mehr als zufriedenstellend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Virtuel (18. Oktober 2011)

RailBike schrieb:


> Steinwand


Werbung? 


RailBike schrieb:


> Ahaa - hieß es nicht dieser Bereich wär nur für die Ladys only?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir sicher dass es nicht am Internet legt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2011)

der kleine dicke plappernde Italiener mit seinem jungen Kollegen, die uns eben die neue Waschmaschine gebracht und installiert haben, herrlich! definitiv ein Highlight heute


----------



## Chrige (21. Oktober 2011)

gestern: Himalaya-Ferien Fotoabend. 9 von 11 von unserer Gruppe sind gekommen. Gut gegessen, Fotos angeschaut und viel gelacht .


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Oktober 2011)

...mein unbefristeter Arbeitsvertrag ab 01.01.2012


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2011)

und das auch noch in Rosenheim!? Da kann man ja nur gratulieren


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Oktober 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> und das auch noch in Rosenheim!? Da kann man ja nur gratulieren



ja danke dir!! lieb von dir 
die kollegin, auf deren Vertrag ich befristet angestellt war, die hat gekündigt. das stand zwar schon im April fest dass sie wohl nicht mehr zurück kommt, aber mit heute ist es 100% sicher!! freuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Rugby World Cup Finale in New Zealand mit Sieg für die All Blacks  
geiler Sport !!


----------



## cytrax (23. Oktober 2011)

Ab 9:05 New Zeeland Haka, einfach Legendär 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa_1NDuySuU"]2011 Tri Nations NZ All Blacks v Australia Wallabies (Full Game) pt.1      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chrige (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal ein Haka an einer Hochzeit von einem Neuseeländischen Freund vor ein bis zwei Jahren miterlebt. Ein paar Profi-Rugby Spieler waren dort, die als "Attraktion" den Haka vortrugen. Wenn man dies von ca. 2 Metern entfernt mitkriegt, geht das rüber in Fleisch und Blut und ist sehr beeindruckend .


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Oktober 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Haka an einer Hochzeit von einem Neuseeländischen Freund vor ein bis zwei Jahren miterlebt. Ein paar Profi-Rugby Spieler waren dort, die als "Attraktion" den Haka vortrugen. Wenn man dies von ca. 2 Metern entfernt mitkriegt, geht das rüber in Fleisch und Blut und ist sehr beeindruckend .



Ich war vor Jahren in NewZealand und dort in einem Maori Dorf, die dann auch diverse Tänze und ähnliches vorgeführt haben. Schon toll !!  So ein Rugby Spiel live zu sehen, und dann noch in den Genuß des Hakas zu kommen - dass wäre der Hammer!!! (Gegner der All Blacks möchte ich in dem Fall auch nicht sein )


----------



## Chrige (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, kann mir vorstellen, dass die Tänze beeindruckend waren. Ich habe auch kein Rugby Spiel live gsehen, aber die Spieler an sich waren auch nicht schlecht .
Zwar nicht mein Highlight heute aber bestimmt das Highlight an der Hochzeit damals


----------



## Schnitte (23. Oktober 2011)

nochmal schick durch den Bikepark geheizt und vieles gesprungen  man ich will noch kein Saisonende


----------



## Veloce (23. Oktober 2011)

Eine schöne   Hardtailtour durchs Venn nach Küchelscheid mit
viiieel Sonne


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2011)

Nach zwei wochen ohne heute endlich wieder internet in der WG 
Studieren ohne ist schier unmöglich


----------



## Veloce (24. Oktober 2011)

Die 80 jährige Kundin die wieder Rad fährt ( ohne E- Motor  !  )  und mir
als Dank fürs Aufpumpen ne Rose geschenkt hat .


----------



## Schnitte (25. Oktober 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Nach zwei wochen ohne heute endlich wieder internet in der WG
> Studieren ohne ist schier unmöglich



ohja das kenne ich und da stimme ich dir zu 100 % zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (25. Oktober 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8862196"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Die 80 jährige Kundin die wieder Rad fährt ( ohne E- Motor  !  )  und mir
> als Dank fürs Aufpumpen ne Rose geschenkt hat .



Ohne E-Motor bei den ganzen Hügeln in der Stadt.


----------



## MelleD (25. Oktober 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8862196"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Die 80 jährige Kundin die wieder Rad fährt ( ohne E- Motor ! ) und mir
> als Dank fürs Aufpumpen ne Rose geschenkt hat .


 
Oh, das find ich süß 

Mein Highlight sind heute die ganzen Weihnachtsleckereien, die ich gestern eingekauft habe und mir heute abend einverleiben werde 
Marzipanstollen *sabber* Marzipankartoffeln... Lebkuchen...


----------



## Tatü (25. Oktober 2011)

16°C Sonne, Föhn, Super Biketour


----------



## Nuala (25. Oktober 2011)

EOFT... besonders die Baffin Babes waren richtig gut, die haben sich selbst nicht so furchtbar ernstgenommen  (wie letztes Jahr die Huber Buam... unerträglich!) 
Hier ein kleines Schmankerl: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCOr3pfaxx8&feature=related"]Teaser - Baffin Babes - E.O.F.T. 11/12      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Senshisan (30. Oktober 2011)

... war eigentlich gestern 
Meine Katze Artemis ist endlich wieder zuhause! Und das beste: die Ärztin sagte sie ist höchst wahrscheinlich nicht blind auf dem rechten Auge! Das Auge ist noch rot unterlaufen, aber bei den ersten Abmessungen zeigte sich das alles soweit in Takt ist. Kaum war meine kleine zu hause versuchte sie zu schnurren... sie liegt jetzt immer auf ihrem Lieblingsplatz und schläft viel. Ich hoffe das sie gaaaaaanz schnell gesund wird 

Liebe Grüße
Senshi


----------



## Veloce (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie schön !


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ... war eigentlich gestern
> Meine Katze Artemis ist endlich wieder zuhause! Und das beste: die Ärztin sagte sie ist höchst wahrscheinlich nicht blind auf dem rechten Auge! Das Auge ist noch rot unterlaufen, aber bei den ersten Abmessungen zeigte sich das alles soweit in Takt ist. Kaum war meine kleine zu hause versuchte sie zu schnurren... sie liegt jetzt immer auf ihrem Lieblingsplatz und schläft viel. Ich hoffe das sie gaaaaaanz schnell gesund wird
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Senshi



Oh das ist schön zu hören!
Die Tiere sind halt doch oft zäher als man denkt.
Ich wünsche deinem Kätzchen schnelle gute Besserung!


----------



## Veloce (30. Oktober 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Ohne E-Motor bei den ganzen Hügeln in der Stadt.



Die Frau ist auch sonst gut  drauf . Ich freu mich immer wenn sie kommt .
Glaub , ich würde keine Stunde einen einsamen  monotonen Job aushalten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Oktober 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Katze Artemis...



Das ist schön 

Mein Highlight heute war, dass ich mein altes 90er Jaher MTB wieder fahrbereit in der Garage stehen habe, alles funktioniert tiptop, ein paar Teile habe ich ausgetauscht (Schaltwerk, Hebel, Bremsen, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau... ok, eigentlich alles außer dem Rahmen und der Kurbel  ) und ich finde es ist wirklich ganz hübsch geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (30. Oktober 2011)

*@ Senshisan*

Das sind ja wirklich sehr gute Neuigkeiten! Freu mich so für dich, dass es deiner kleinen Süße wieder besser geht und vor allem, dass das mit ihrem Auge wieder wird  
Man sagt ja nicht umsonst "Katzen haben sieben Leben" - ist schon was dran 
Knuddel mal deine Kleine (ganz vorsichtig natürlich) von mir. Als Katzenmama hatte ich so richtig mitgelitten ...

Alles Gute euch beiden


----------



## Veloce (30. Oktober 2011)

Zeit und Raum beim freien Spiel auf der Gitarre vergessen .
 Fast so schön wie fliegen.


----------



## Tesla71 (1. November 2011)

Mein Highlight heute war eigentlich das ganze Wochenende. Trip nach London, einen meiner Lieblingsschauspieler getroffen, außerdem noch einen Großteil meiner *erweiterten* Familie getroffen und viel Spaß gehabt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. November 2011)

Highlight war schon am Sonntag: Den DH-Start in Willingen gefahren!


----------



## Veloce (2. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Highlight war schon am Sonntag: Den DH-Start in Willingen gefahren!


----------



## Tesla71 (4. November 2011)

Die Berechnung meines Steuerberaters zur EK-ST und Gewerbesteuer für 2010. 
Muahahahaha, ich habe mit erheblich mehr gerechnet und einen Riesenbatzen zurückgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (5. November 2011)

Das neue Lady Safety Jacket von Alpinestars abgeholt


----------



## Martina H. (6. November 2011)

Ein Wetter zum Heldenzeugen - also raus auf's Bike...

Ab auf den Hometrail, die tiefstehende Sonne malt lange Schattenfinger in den Wald, streichelt Moospolster und lässt sie in überirdischem Grün leuchten, das trockene Laub glüht in den schönsten Herbstfarben.

Die Räder lassen die Blätter rascheln und fliegen, knackende Bucheckern trommeln Melodien, Eichelhäher fliegen schimpfend davon...

Du spürst Dein Bike unter dir arbeiten - es will nur nach vorn - schneller immer schneller, da die Schlüsselstelle - jetzt die Finger von der Bremse, noch mal Gas geben. Ein Jubelschrei presst sich aus Deiner Kehle - geschafft!

Auf dem Hinweg, die Sonne im Rücken, folgst du Deinem langen Schatten, auf dem Rückweg lässt das Gegenlicht den Wald noch verwunschener aussehen, der Trail schlängelt sich wie ein verzauberter Märchenweg im Zickzack durch die Bäume, die Sonne lässt Nebelschwaden vom See aufsteigen. Sie ziehen wie kleine Engelmänner in Grüppchen den Berg hinauf - was sie sich wohl erzählen?

Da, eine längsliegende Wurzel, vom Laub bedeckt bringt dich aus dem Rhythmus - egal, heute wird nicht abgestiegen, weiter, nur weiter. Über die Wiese den Abhang runter, die Reifen werfen Tautropfen in die Luft, sie tanzen wie kleine Diamanten glitzernd davon. Das letzte Stück noch mal richtig Gas geben - die Beine brennen, der Puls ist hoch, atemlos zu Hause ankommen...

Und dann, dieser Moment reinen Glücks, der Dein Herz hüpfen, die Beine weichmacht, ein Lächeln auf Deine Lippen zaubert und Dich spüren lässt: 

Das Leben ist schön!

Ein Wehmutstropfen bleibt: ich mußte heute alleine fahren - konnte nicht teilen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2011)

ach martina was ein schöner text du sprichst mir aus der seele 
komme soeben auch von der hausrunde und bin genauso verzaubert wie du 
der schönste augenblick war für mich als ein kräftiger windstoß etliche blätter von den bäumen fegte und ich mitten durch diesen blätterregen fuhr und das Sonnenlicht durch die bäume und blätter blitzte...als dann noch ein Falke (oder wars ein bussard??) vor mir den weg entlang schwebte wars um mich geschehen, natur pur !!


----------



## Schnitte (6. November 2011)

heute meine ersten Versuche im Dirtfahren gestartet  zwar kann man dies noch belächeln...aber der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## Schnitte (6. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Highlight war schon am Sonntag: Den DH-Start in Willingen gefahren!



cool...daumen hoch


----------



## lucie (7. November 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Und dann, dieser Moment reinen Glücks, der Dein Herz hüpfen, die Beine weichmacht, ein Lächeln auf Deine Lippen zaubert und Dich spüren lässt:
> Das Leben ist schön!



Deine Worte sind so lebendig, wortgewaltig und fantasievoll, daß ich den Moment des reinen Glücks selbst spüren kann. Schöner und treffender kann man die Stimmung in diesem Herbst nicht beschreiben. 
Man spürt, daß man am Leben ist...









​


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2011)

... die Bilder würden auch sehr gut in die Tour Impressionen passen - sehr schön


----------



## Tatü (7. November 2011)

V.a. das letzte Photo ist super


----------



## alet08 (8. November 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> V.a. das letzte Photo ist super



NEIN!

Das ist genial und gehört zu einem Wettbewerb eingeschicjkt, wenn´s auch in groß noch sauber ausschaut.

schwupp, weg, Alex


----------



## Honigblume (12. November 2011)

Mein, seit einer Woche, verschollener Fahrradcomputer ist wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (12. November 2011)

Hammer Biketour an der Sonne mit vier tollen Begleitern und das erste mal meinen Angsttrail komplett durchgefahren. Zudem gemerkt, dass meine Fitnesstraining (Intervalltraining) Früchte trägt...


----------



## Veloce (17. November 2011)

war schon gestern .
Nightride mit  Hardtail und neuem 700er Lenker .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. November 2011)

Gestern kamen die Fäden raus, heute durfte ich das 1. mal wieder duschen! Herrlich.... Langsam kommt ein Stück Autarkie zurück


----------



## zimtsternchen (17. November 2011)

... die Bestellung für mein neues Rädchen rausgeschickt... Jetzt noch ungefähr 2 Wochen warten und dann bin ich stolze Propain-Fahrerin


----------



## HiFi XS (18. November 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Gestern kamen die Fäden raus, heute durfte ich das 1. mal wieder duschen! Herrlich.... Langsam kommt ein Stück Autarkie zurück



Glückwunsch 

Heute auf der Hausrunde habe ich eine kurze Pause eingelegt um eine andere Musik auf dem Player zu finden. Beim durch klicken habe ich verschachtelt in einem Unterordner ein mir noch unbekanntes und wirklich exzellente Mix gefunden, das ein Freund (DJ) für mich auf mein mp3 überspielt hat!


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2011)

Nur nen halben Tag arbeiten 
Ne Freundin ist schwanger, kann ich noch nach nem kleinen Geschenk Ausschau halten  Was schenkt man denn da so? 
Empfehlungen gerne genommen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2011)

Gurken, Nutella, Fresspaket?


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2011)

jo, hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht, nur an Babysachen.
Ne Packung Nutella und nen Gurkenglas, da wird se mich auslachen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. November 2011)

oder Körperpflegeprodukte, sowas schenkt man doch auch gern zu diesem Anlass, oder?
Oder ein lustiges bauchtaugliches Shirt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2011)

Schenk ihr doch en Set um nen Gipsabdruck von ihrem Bauch zu machen  Müsste man mal in Apotheke oder Drogeriemarkt schauen


----------



## MelleD (18. November 2011)

Oh, das ne süße Idee 
Danke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. November 2011)

... verrate ich noch nicht


----------



## Braunbaer (19. November 2011)

Heute die Winterreifen montiert. Dabei ohne es zu merken mit dem Fuß auf einer Tube Kupferpaste gestanden und.. *blobb*... fast alles draußen.


----------



## Tesla71 (20. November 2011)

Mein Highlight war mein persönlicher Bikepark-Saisonabschluß gestern in Willingen. 
Tolles Wetter, nette Leute, mit der neuen GoPro rumgekaspert, perfekte Einstellung aber noch nicht gefunden. 
War trotzdem toll. 

Als uns dann noch das herumstehende Fußvolk staunend mit "die sind ja wie Superhelden!" kommentierte, war das natürlich das absolute Highlight. 

OK, der Kommentar kam jetzt nur von einem kleinen Jungen (max. 5 Jahre, eher 4) aber das tut ja der Sache keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Honigblume (20. November 2011)

Mein Highlight gestern war ne tolle Tour in der Haard mit, bis dato, unbekannten Trails, danke an Radfee  und CoD MW3 läuft nun endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (21. November 2011)

Schöner Soulride durch den sonnigen Öcher Bösch und als Abschluß den guten Gabelshakertrail auf dem ich das neue Safire 2010 testete lässig 
mitgenommen .


----------



## Veloce (24. November 2011)

war schon gestern .
Der schöne  Spezi Enduro Sattel ist angekommen


----------



## Nuala (26. November 2011)

heute werden plätzchen gebacken! da ich mich beim longboarden verletzt habe, komme ich erstmal nicht mehr in den wald, aber dafür werde ich nun anstelle von sportlicher betätigung tonnenweise plätzchen futtern


----------



## blutbuche (26. November 2011)

.... fast alle teile fürs ironhorse zusammen .. die bastelei kann beginnen


----------



## Honigblume (27. November 2011)

... meine Eltern mir was zur Autoreparatur beisteuern


----------



## Votec Tox (27. November 2011)

Heute in den Bergen um Davos:

Da genieße ich den schönen Ausblick, weine über zu weinig Schnee:







Und als bekennender "Kunstschneehasser" wurde ich Heute eines Besseren belehrt, perfekte Bedingungen, hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.
So sinniere ich bei diesem Ausblick und denke, im Hintergrund, das sind doch Mountainbikebedingungen:






Und schwupps, was ist denn das? 






Schnell hinterher!






Und noch einer 





Heute war Alles auf der Piste, Ski und Snowboardfahrer, Bergläufer, MtBler, Skitourengeher etc. und alle hatten Spaß.


Dennoch fühlte es sich an wie eine Reise in die Zukunft, kein Schnee mehr auf 2500m Höhe, keine Gletscher mehr, weiße Streifen mit perfekten Kunstschnee 





In diesem Sinn einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Pedaline1 (27. November 2011)

Hallo
ich bin neu.....
war heute morgen noch bei Raureif und Nebel los, dann tolles Wetter mit traumhafter Bergsicht. Brotzeit im noch geöffneten Biergarten!!!
ein Traum
und dann am Heimweg Verkehrtsumleitung weil in der Innenstadt von Wolfratshausen Christkindlmarkt ist.
Das war schon grass - 14-16 Grad heut in der Sonne und dann Weihnachtsmarkt.....


----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2011)

..dornwarze im pfotenballen vom hund kommt langsam raus ... is schon ´n highlight ... sehr langwierige geschichte


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2011)

Frustkauf:
Endlich ein Merino-Softshell!  Icebreaker Quantum Hood 260.
Ich will es gar nicht mehr ausziehen


----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2011)

Ich beneide dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (30. November 2011)

ich kann auch das merino-softshell von ortovox empfehlen, das ist großartig. habe mir vor ner woche noch das passende hartshell gegönnt, das ist auch wunderbar!


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hardshell habe ich noch, das will nicht kaputtgehen (Adidas).
Mein x-tes Softshell musste ich mir natürlich einreden. Ein 10 EUR Gutschein hat geholfen


----------



## Mausoline (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich beweg mich eine Stufe drunter  
grad mein neues Merino-Wool Buff ausgepackt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Dezember 2011)

DHL war eben da 
Habe auch was ausgepackt


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich beweg mich eine Stufe drunter
> grad mein neues Merino-Wool Buff ausgepackt




Bräuchte ich auch noch. Oder eher - will ich haben....


----------



## wildbiker (1. Dezember 2011)

Neue kuschlig warme Jacke Arc'teryx Venta SV zu nem günstigen Kurs gekauft.. Freu mich riesig..


----------



## Tesla71 (2. Dezember 2011)

ist dieses Video "vimeo.com/32960972" Amanda Tapping vs. Denden
(läßt sich leider nicht einbinden, einfach mal die Adresse in den Browser kopieren)
Die Musik paßt auch hervorragend.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (2. Dezember 2011)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> ist dieses Video "vimeo.com/32960972" Amanda Tapping vs. Denden
> (läßt sich leider nicht einbinden, einfach mal die Adresse in den Browser kopieren)
> Die Musik paßt auch hervorragend.


 
Sehr, sehr genial.

Ich mag die Frau ja schon seit den anfängen von Stargate. 

Ach fast vergessen dem Hund gehts wieder wesentlich orgen und Montag nochmal zum Tierarzt Antibiotikum spritzen lassen und gut ist.


----------



## MelleD (4. Dezember 2011)

2 Banshee T-Shirts gewonnen 

Saß gestern noch auf der Couch und sagte, dass ich bei sowas eh nie gewinne (Adventskalender-Gewinnspiel)....
Heute Mails abgerufen, zack, was gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Dezember 2011)

Ach du bist das


----------



## MelleD (5. Dezember 2011)

Haha, so "sieht" man sich auch mal


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Dezember 2011)

ich möchte ja auch mal was gewinnen 

Mein Highlight heute: Die Fäden werden gezogen!!!!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Dezember 2011)

heute: Friseurbesuch


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. Dezember 2011)

Highlight, Highlight!!!!
Juchuuuuu - die Suche hat ein Ende. Ich fahre wieder Rocky, ein rotes, kleines 16,5", schönes, tolles
Juchuuuu!!!
Manchmal passt einfach alles. Das Angebot, der Kontakt zum Verkäufer, das Bike. Gesehen und verliebt!
Nun scharre ich mit den Hufen bis zur ersten Tour. Bis dahin braucht es noch neue Schluffen mein Schätzelein. Soll ja wieder tubeless unterwegs sein! *freumichfreumich*

Einen glücklichen Gruß in die Runde
R5


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Dezember 2011)

zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Dezember 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> zeigen




hahahahahahahhahaha
habe aber nur das Anzeigenfoto.


----------



## VeloWoman (9. Dezember 2011)

Rocky mountain...*seufz*


----------



## Rubinstein5 (9. Dezember 2011)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Rocky mountain...*seufz*



 so geht mir das auch. 

Lese gerade, dass du mit Bike und Hund unterwegs bist. Das möchte ich nächstes Jahr auch. Kannst du mir ein paar Tips geben, wie das schnell und unkompliziert funktioniert?

Grüße
R5


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2011)

Super Ski-Fortbildung in Lech verbracht


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Dezember 2011)

...ist das für Donnerstag Abend ausgemachte Treffen mit meinen evtl. "zukünftigen" Vermietern 
Hab mir am Samstag eine größere Wohnung außerhalb Rosenheims und näher zu den Bergen angeschaut! Ist zwar von außen nicht schön das Haus, aber von Innen passt es. Und die Wohnung hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen! Noch dazu ist Preis/Leistung einfach super!! Sieht also gut aus dass ich da schon bald einziehen werde


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...
> Hab mir am Samstag eine größere Wohnung außerhalb Rosenheims und näher zu den Bergen angeschaut! .... Sieht also gut aus dass ich da schon bald einziehen werde




Na, dann drück ich dir mal ganz fest die Daumen, dass das klappt!
Dir ist doch klar, dass du unter solchen phänomenalen Gegebenheiten (so nah an den Bergen Rosenheims und so ne große Wohnung) dein Kalorienkiller-Team spätestens zur nächsten Bikesaison an der Backe hast und uns mal durch die hiesigen Berge guiden musst???   
Platz haste ja dann


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke! Allerdings sind es immer "nur" noch zwei Zimmer - aber angenehme 69qm 
Da gibts dann mit Sicherheit öfters Feierabendrunden!! Wäre sooo genial!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann drück ich dir auch mal die Daumen, dass das klappt!


----------



## chayenne06 (13. Dezember 2011)

Danke !! sehr lieb von Dir!!


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Dezember 2011)

Highlight von gestern: hab die Wohnung bekommen  

Und Highlight von jetzt: bin bei bekannten am babysitten weil das zweite Kind unterwegs ist 
Mal sehen was es wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch zur Wohnung  Ich möchte auch mal wieder umziehen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey, Gratulation! Wobei so ein Umzug ja kein Zuckerschlecken ist, hab ja selber erst einen hinter mir. Das wird dann in 3 Monaten beim "doofen Tag" erscheinen, oder?


----------



## missyd (16. Dezember 2011)

Habe meine DH-Hosen bekommen die ich auf eBay ersteigert habe ...
Fox Racing Switch Geo sinds 69.99$ ... abnehmbare Beine etc ... habe ich in der Schweiz in keinem Shop gefunden .... 

http://www.revzilla.com/motorcycle/fox-racing-switch-geo-womens-pants


----------



## chayenne06 (16. Dezember 2011)

Danke werde in 4 wochen schon umziehen ;-) 
Ja das wird stressig werden! 
So-ist ein Mädchen geworden heute Mittag um 12.02 Uhr ;-) bin jetzt ziemlich ko von der aufregenden und kurzen nacht


----------



## Veloce (17. Dezember 2011)

mal wieder einen langen Brief geschrieben und mich gefreut das mir
Englisch  immer noch so flott aus der Feder fließt .


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. Dezember 2011)

gestern erste Tour mit meinem Rocky gefahren. Da passt einfach alles. Größe, Geometrie, das Fühlen. Einfach nur der Hammer. Bin glücklich


----------



## VeloWoman (18. Dezember 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> gestern erste Tour mit meinem Rocky gefahren. Da passt einfach alles. Größe, Geometrie, das Fühlen. Einfach nur der Hammer. Bin glücklich


  Hach ja........


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Dezember 2011)

Echt schönes Radl, wirklich ein Grund zum Freuen!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (18. Dezember 2011)

dankeschön, ihr Lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (19. Dezember 2011)

Samstag mal wieder bis in die Puppen rausgewesen, man, tat das mal gut 
Einige alte Bekannte wiedergetroffen, leckere Cocktails in mich reingeschüttet und mal 5 grade sein gelassen. 
Dafür war der Sonntag um so schlimmer


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Dezember 2011)

Schnee 
gleich mal runter in die garage und endlich meine "Winter-/Schlammreifen" aufziehen und dann raus auf die trails in den Schnee spielen gehen


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Dezember 2011)

DAS ist das HIGHLIGHT !!!!!

see:

http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/thehobbit/


----------



## Hummelbrumm (21. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> DAS ist das HIGHLIGHT !!!!!
> 
> see:
> 
> http://trailers.apple.com/trailers/wb/thehobbit/



Den Trailer hab ich heute auch gesehen.
Genial einfach genial.


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Den Trailer hab ich heute auch gesehen.
> Genial einfach genial.



WEM sagst DU das??? 
Leider heißt es noch ein Jahr warten!!! Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude!!! 
Vor allem wenn sie in das Lied einstimmen- Gänsehaut!!!


----------



## alet08 (22. Dezember 2011)

Der hat doch schon Lotr verhunzt....
....wäre er mal bei seinen genialen B-movies geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (22. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> WEM sagst DU das???
> Leider heißt es noch ein Jahr warten!!! Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude!!!
> Vor allem wenn sie in das Lied einstimmen- Gänsehaut!!!




Oh ja ich mag sowas auch. Da bin ich echt gespannt drauf. 
Aber das Jahr geht sicherlich schnell rum, wenn ich so an Dieses denke. Zack isses rum gewesen.....


@atlet   Ich mag auch die LotR Filme und ja ich hab auch das Buch gelesen.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Dezember 2011)

@alet08:
also ich habe vor der LOTR Filmtrilogie mehrmals das Buch gelesen gehabt- und war auch gespannt ob die Filme ans Buch hinkommen - und ich finde: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA sie tun es , und wie!!! 
Zum Glück ist das letztens Endes für jeden Geschmackssache! 
Was PJ geschaffen hat finde ich mehr als genial! Und mit dem Hobbit geht es nun weiter  - freu!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Der hat doch schon Lotr verhunzt....



Ich finde LotR-Filme auch schrecklich, hab mir aber nur Ausschnitte angesehen, weil wenn mir was nicht gefällt, zahl ich dafür keinen Kinoeintritt oder hock mich stundenlang vor den Fernseher. Total düster und einfach keine schönen Bilder. Aber mit der Meinung steht man ziemlich alleine  Mir wurscht, ich steh dazu.


----------



## alet08 (22. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich finde LotR-Filme auch schrecklich, hab mir aber nur Ausschnitte angesehen, weil wenn mir was nicht gefällt, zahl ich dafür keinen Kinoeintritt oder hock mich stundenlang vor den Fernseher. Total düster und einfach keine schönen Bilder. Aber mit der Meinung steht man ziemlich alleine  Mir wurscht, ich steh dazu.




Also die Bilder find ich teils grandios, aber er hat die story verandert....
...ich sach nur Streicher als Waffenhändler 

 ,Alex


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2011)

wenn man das buch kennt, ist der film dazu eigentlich immer eine ziemliche enttäuschung. so viel kann man einfach gar nicht in zwei stunden film packen, wie ein buch vermitteln kann. außerdem hat ja jeder seine ganz eigene fantasie beim lesen, und wenn man dann die interpretation der film-regie sieht, dann passt das einfach nicht mit der eigenen persönlichen vorstellung zusammen. das ist nicht nur bei lotr so, sondern imho bei jeder buch-verfilmung (außer, das buch ist sehr schlecht ).

für sich alleine betrachtet, wenn man versucht, das buch "auszublenden", finde ich die lotr filme aber genial. ich hab mir sogar die special extended edition davon auf dvd gekauft, obwohl ich die bücher schon zweimal gelesen habe.
(die dt übersetzung des buchs finde ich übrigens grausamer als den film, im vergleich mit dem original... schlimmer als die buch-übersetzung ist nur die deutsche tonspur im film )


----------



## Jule (22. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich finde LotR-Filme auch schrecklich, hab mir aber nur Ausschnitte angesehen, weil wenn mir was nicht gefällt, zahl ich dafür keinen Kinoeintritt oder hock mich stundenlang vor den Fernseher. Total düster und einfach keine schönen Bilder.


 
Ich finde die Bilder atemberaubend und die Landschaft wunderschön.
Hab' mir grade nochmal Teil 1 auf DVD angeguckt. Das man Buch und Film nicht 1:1 vergleichen kann ist ja klar. Wär ja traurig, wenn der Film besser als das Buch wär. 
Aber ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, daß man als Herr-der-Ringe-Fan nicht mit Gänsehaut, großen Kinderaugen und 'nem glückseligen Lächeln auf den Lippen vor der Glotze sitzen kann.  
Und die Geschichte ist düster! Sehr düster sogar.

Freu mich auch schon tierisch auf den Hobbit!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Dezember 2011)

Sag ich doch, dass ich mit meiner Meinung allein bin, fast zumindest


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wie immer lässt sich über alles streiten 
Und dass man ein Buch nicht 100% getreu in einen Film packen kann, ist auch klar. 
Ich liebe das Buch wie auch die Filmtrilogie - am Ende vom Buch möchte ich sofort wieder von vorner starten  . Leider bin ich noch nicht in den Genuß der Special Extended Version gekommen  schnief.
Ich zum Beispiel stehe dafür überhaupt nicht auf Harry Potter oder diese ganzen Biss... Bücher oder Filme... Ist halt Geschmackssache. klar!!
Bin 2004 in den Genuß gekommen nach Neuseeland zu kommen und habe mir unter anderem einen Tag lang Drehorte auf der Südinsel angeschaut. Neuseeland ist einfach das Land des Herrn der Ringe - und nicht andersrum


----------



## MelleD (22. Dezember 2011)

Die "Bis(s)..." Bücher fand ich echt gut, muss ich sagen.
Dann hab ich mich drangetraut, den 1. Teil zu gucken und ich war derbst enttäuscht...

Die LotR-Filme find ich einfach von den Aufnahmen sehr gelungen.


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Dezember 2011)

@Melle D:
lustig  meine Arbeitskollegin hat genau andersrum berichtet- zumindest dass die Filme, vor allem der letzte, total der Hit sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mich nur an den ersten Teil als Film rangetraut und da ich mir das in den Büchern total toll ausgemalt habe, war der Film einfach enttäuschend, also hab ich die anderen Teile garnicht mehr gesehen


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> Leider bin ich noch nicht in den Genuß der Special Extended Version gekommen  schnief.



wenn du die Filme sowieso schon magst, unbedingt (!!!) kaufen. 
Normalerweise steh ich ja nicht so auf 4h lange Film-Orgien, aber in diesem Fall eine sehr lohnenswerte Erweiterung. Die Kinofassung ist im Vergleich doch sehr dürftig. Die Extended-Edition ist halt so, wie Peter Jackson sich das vorgestellt hat, die Kinofassung eher so, wie sich die Manager das vorgestellt haben


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Dezember 2011)

ja das werde ich auf jeden fall noch!! 
leider scheitert dies einfach noch an meinem älteren röhren fernseher und einem wohl kaputten dvd player. überlege gerade schon einen flat tv anzuschaffen und einen blue ray player... ist nur die frage noch schnell bei amazon bestellen, oder eher kaufen im laden ? wobei amazon bestimmt günstiger ist..


----------



## blutlache (23. Dezember 2011)

*MelleD.. 
neues Benutzerbild? *


----------



## Horstelix (23. Dezember 2011)

Servus Ramona,

teurere Geräte würd ich im Laden kaufen. Rosenheim ist ja nicht so weit von München weg, schau mal bei http://atlas-vision-store.de/ vorbei.

Da hab ich letztes Jahr meinen Flat-TV gekauft. Sehr gute Beratung, Preis knapp über Internet-Niveau (ca. 50 - 70 Euro). Dafür wurde der Fernseher aber auch nach Hause geliefert (ca. 50 km Anfahrt), aufgestellt, angeschlossen und die Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen (Donnerstag Abend um 20:30 Uhr)

großer Flat-TV und Blu-Ray-Player ist für LoTR (in der extended Blu-Ray Version, gabs vorige Woche bei MediaMarkt für 49,- Euro) schon toll. Und eine 5.1 Sorroundanlage setzt dann noch eins obendrauf ...


----------



## Jule (23. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn du die Filme sowieso schon magst, unbedingt (!!!) kaufen.
> Normalerweise steh ich ja nicht so auf 4h lange Film-Orgien, aber in diesem Fall eine sehr lohnenswerte Erweiterung. Die Kinofassung ist im Vergleich doch sehr dürftig. Die Extended-Edition ist halt so, wie Peter Jackson sich das vorgestellt hat, die Kinofassung eher so, wie sich die Manager das vorgestellt haben



Ok, ich oute mich jetzt... hab' mal alle drei Filme (extended!!) an einem Tag hintereinander geguckt. Inkl. Abspann vom dritten Teil. 
Das tut fast so weh wie'n 24h-Rennen.


----------



## chayenne06 (23. Dezember 2011)

horstrichter schrieb:


> Servus Ramona,
> 
> teurere Geräte würd ich im Laden kaufen. Rosenheim ist ja nicht so weit von München weg, schau mal bei http://atlas-vision-store.de/ vorbei.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip! 
War und werde gleich nochmal los- hab einen von Philips im Auge, 37", der hat nicht so einen "klavierlack" als Rahmen. Hab festgestellt das stört mich! suche nun einen mit mattem Rahmen, und da sind die Preise dann doch etwas höher. die extended LOTR Trilogie hab ich eben gekauft (bei müller für 70 euro, hatte davon noch einen 20 euro gutschein, also im endeffekt für 50). freu mich!! mal sehen welchen TV ich mir nun kaufe- aber im prinzip ist der philips schon gute auswahl!!


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Dezember 2011)

Ein Highlight Heute:
Daß der schwäbische BMW-Fahrer extra seine Scheibe runterließ, um sich bei mir zu entschuldigen, daß er mir die Vorfahrt nahm. Dabei mußte ich kaum bremsen 
Wenn ich schon dabei bin, am Sonntag beim Trails "rocken" mit dem Ironwood in voller Montur samt FF-Helm viele Wanderer auf den Singletrails getroffen, alle ausgeprochen freundlich, egal ob jung oder alt, immer ein netten Plausch abgehalten, die Lustigsten waren ein älteres Ehepaar, die meinten, warum ich keinen E-Motor dranhätte, das hätten doch heutzutage auch diese Fahrräder. Auf meine Frage hin, ob sie denn Flyer fahren würden, meinten sie, später mal, noch ginge es so, sie seien dazu noch zu jung - wie es sich herausstellte waren sie Beide 70 Jahre alt .

Grüße und Euch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (23. Dezember 2011)

Evermore aus der Versenkung geholt, klasse Streifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Dezember 2011)

heute ist Weihnachten, das heißt lecker Essen und Geschenke! Ich gebe es zu: ich liebe Geschenke


----------



## Veloce (24. Dezember 2011)

ist der kürzeste Tag .
Ab morgen werden die Tage wieder länger


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Dezember 2011)

das ist allerdings das allerbeste Highlight!!!


----------



## Ger (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Wintersonnenwende ist am 22. Dezember 2011 um 6.30 MEZ. Dann erreicht die Sonne ihre jährlich südlichste Deklination. Gleichzeitig ist die Nacht 21./22. Dezember die längste in diesem Jahr.
Es geht schon seit 2 Tagen wieder aufwärts.
Gruß und frohe Weihnachten.
Ger


----------



## MelleD (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes, vorallem aber entspanntes Weihnachtsfest mit euren Liebsten!


----------



## Principiante (25. Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir für Alle frohe Weihnachten!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (29. Dezember 2011)

...hab meinen Mietvertrag unterschrieben - freu  
noch 7 Tage dann ziehe ich um 

ach ja: mit tollem Bergblick ins Kaisergebirge!!!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (29. Dezember 2011)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...hab meinen Mietvertrag unterschrieben - freu
> noch 7 Tage dann ziehe ich um
> 
> ach ja: mit tollem Bergblick ins Kaisergebirge!!!



hey hoo! Glückwunsch 
guten Rutsch wünscht R5


----------



## Veloce (30. Dezember 2011)

ist das ich ein schönes kleines Haus entdeckt habe .
Wenn es dann auch noch bei der Besichtigung die Kriterien erfüllt ....


----------



## Tatü (31. Dezember 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9060143"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> ist das ich ein schönes kleines Haus entdeckt habe .
> Wenn es dann auch noch bei der Besichtigung die Kriterien erfüllt ....



Glückwunsch wenn es denn auch noch günstig zum biken liegt


----------



## Veloce (31. Dezember 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Glückwunsch wenn es denn auch noch günstig zum biken liegt


Das ist natürlich ein wesentliches Kriterium 
Wenn dann die Besichtigung und die Schadstofffrage ( Asbest )
 zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausfallen .....


----------



## Veloce (1. Januar 2012)

war ne schöne Querfeldeintour .
Hat bißchen gedauert wieder rein zu kommen aber die Achterbahn
am Schluß war fein . Das macht süchtig


----------



## MissQuax (1. Januar 2012)

und gestern:

Gestern mein Jahresziel noch (knapp) erreicht: 2.498 km per Bike(s). Sollten eigentlich 2.500 km sein, aber wenn man die ganzen Brötchen- und Einkaufsfahrten mit der Dorfschlxxxx (man ja hier im Forum gar nicht sagen ) dazurechnet, passt es schon.

Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir 3.500 km vorgenommen. Mal schauen ...

Heute - am 1. Tag des Jahres - gleich wieder dem inneren Schweinehund gezeigt, wo der Hammer hängt  und trotz ekligem Wetter (Regen, Wind, aber wenigstens war's mild) eine kleine Tour gemacht.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. Januar 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> und gestern:
> 
> Gestern mein Jahresziel noch (knapp) erreicht: 2.498 km per Bike(s). Sollten eigentlich 2.500 km sein, aber wenn man die ganzen Brötchen- und Einkaufsfahrten mit der Dorfschlxxxx (man ja hier im Forum gar nicht sagen ) dazurechnet, passt es schon.
> 
> ...



wow! Respeeeekt!!! 
I am deeply impressed


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Januar 2012)

kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/01/03/donts-for-women-on-bicycles-1895/


----------



## mangolassi (3. Januar 2012)

Ich weiss gar nicht was ich mir am meisten zu Herzen nehmen soll:
Dont coast. It is dangerous.
Dont refuse assistance up a hill.
Dont try to have every article of your attire match.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/01/03/donts-for-women-on-bicycles-1895/



zu geil!


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Januar 2012)

muharrr  -----> Donât cultivate a âbicycle face.â und der hier--> Donât neglect a âlightâs outâ cry. - passt gerade zu mir (laufend ist der plÃ¶de Lampenakku leer)

so viele tolle...*seufzundkicher*


----------



## MelleD (4. Januar 2012)

Hab mich von geistigem und materiellem Ballast befreit, in meinem Leben aufgeräumt und nen alten Schulkollegen wiedergetroffen nach 12 Jahren 
Ganz schön viel los zurzeit...


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> kann ich euch nicht vorenthalten
> 
> http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/01/03/donts-for-women-on-bicycles-1895/




hahahahahahaha 
nice found


----------



## Nuala (5. Januar 2012)

ich habe endlich ein paar passende wanderschuhe für die im sommer anstehende klettersteig-tour gefunden (und gekauft).


----------



## Elmo66 (6. Januar 2012)

Gerade entdeckt dass es eine Kettenführung in "rosa" gibt....ich freu mich...und wie...
Das Canyon wird immer ansehnlicher!!

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Veloce (6. Januar 2012)

Günstig einen  Conway Marathon - Fully Rahmen geordert damit die
Reba nicht so alleine rumsteht


----------



## Honigblume (7. Januar 2012)

Hab heute meinen ersten Prestige bei CoD MW3 gemacht 

Natürlich dabei brav auf der Rolle gekurbelt.


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2012)

Daddeln und Kurbeln gleichzeitig? 
Respekt, da käme bei mir weder beim einen noch beim anderen irgendwas raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (7. Januar 2012)

Die ersten Male waren in der Tat leicht kurios (beim zielen aufhören zu treten...) mittlerweile klappts echt gut und ist für mich die Lösung um auf der Rolle auch länger als nur ne halbe Stunde durchzuhalten.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (7. Januar 2012)

... war ein kleines Dankeschön vom Vater des Mädels welche mit ihrem Roller unter mein geparktes Auto gerutscht ist. 

An meinem Auto war nix und dem Mädel ist auch nichts schlimmes passsiert, nur der Roller sah gar nicht gut aus.


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Januar 2012)

...die erste Nacht in der neuen Wohnung geschlafen  

nicht toll ist allerdings der entdeckte Schimmel hinter der Couch in der alten Wohnung.  
Bin froh dass ich da raus bin!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. Januar 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> ...die erste Nacht in der neuen Wohnung geschlafen
> 
> nicht toll ist allerdings der entdeckte Schimmel hinter der Couch in der alten Wohnung.
> Bin froh dass ich da raus bin!



Glückwunsch!
Ich hoffe, du hast was Schönes geträumt... Träume der ersten Nacht in einer neuen Wohnung sollen ja in Erfüllung gehen 
Grüße R5


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. Januar 2012)

war eine Tour über Schwalheim (Mühlrad). 40 km bei teilsweise Sonnenschein und ein wenig Regen. War echt schön 

das zweite Highlight war der Verkauf vom kleinen Felt. Er bekommt ein neues zu Hause und das freut mich.
Die neuen Besitzer sind auch echt cool. Vielleicht fährt man ja mal zusammen - insgesamt ein toller Tag!

Grüße in die Runde R5


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Januar 2012)

@ Rubinstein oh cool.  
Hier hat es wie die letzte Woche nur geregnet. Mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. Januar 2012)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> @ Rubinstein oh cool.
> Hier hat es wie die letzte Woche nur geregnet. Mal mehr mal weniger.



dankeschön 

aber bei euch wirds auch wieder schön. Im Sauerland war ich auch noch nicht biken ... Karte habe ich aber schon - dieses Jahr wird gebiked, gebiked und noch mal gebiked 
lieber Gruß aus der Ferne
R5


----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Januar 2012)

Danke das du mir Mut machst. 
Irgentwann wirds auch hier besser, da haste recht.

Also schliesse ich den Tag mit dem Highlight ab das es "nur" regnet und wir nicht einschneien.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. Januar 2012)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> Danke das du mir Mut machst.
> Irgentwann wirds auch hier besser, da haste recht.
> 
> Also schliesse ich den Tag mit dem Highlight ab das es "nur" regnet und wir nicht einschneien.





hahahahahahhahahaha
gute Einstellung!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Januar 2012)

1 Woche Ligurien gebucht


----------



## murmel04 (12. Januar 2012)

ligurien - trailcamp oder alleine?


----------



## LaCarolina (12. Januar 2012)

Bei uns blühen schon die Mandelbäume


----------



## swe68 (12. Januar 2012)

seit Wochen kein wirkliches Highlight, sondern Krankheit 
Aber mein klitzekleines Highlight eben war eine Crème Brulée


----------



## Veloce (12. Januar 2012)

Conway CC Fullyrahmen ist angekommen


----------



## Tatü (12. Januar 2012)

ich habe heute einen super Biketag am Gardasee gehabt. 
Endlich raus aus dem Schlamm hier zu Hause. Nunja morgen gehts wieder zur Arbeit.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Januar 2012)

die erste Testrunde mit dem selbst aufgebautem Enduro gedreht, ich bin ganz begeistert, es rollt, macht keine nervigen Geräusche, alles funktioniert, und hübsch aussehen tut es auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (14. Januar 2012)

Gestern das OK von meiner Chefin für ne Pad-Maschine bekommen und heute eine Senseo zum Superschnäppchenpreis von 44,- im Elektromarkt ergattert - war die Letzte für diesen Angebotspreis, hab mich gefreut wie ein Keks 
Freu mich schon auf Montagmorgen, wenn es endlich mal wieder nen vernünftigen Kaffee gibt  ... und dann noch so nen Leckeren 
Meine Kolleginnen werden es mir danken


----------



## MissOldie (15. Januar 2012)

Die erste Runde seit der Knie-OP im Oktober gedreht und alles ist gut. Hier und da zwickt es zwar mal und ich bin langsam ohne Ende, aber egal. Hauptsache ich ann wieder auf dem Bike sitzen.


----------



## Tesla71 (15. Januar 2012)

Das Wochenende in Lugano verbracht. Heute morgen habe ich noch ein paar Stunden am See verbracht. Wird Zeit, daß ich mal mein Bike mitnehme. 
Das Hotel wo wir diesmal waren hat einen separaten Garagenteil der nachts abheschlossen wird. Bestens!


----------



## Schnitte (24. Januar 2012)

war zwar gestern, aber man kann es ja trotzdem noch betonen:

mein Big Bike kam an =) grinse wie Honigkuchenpferd bei dem Gedanken an das Gute


----------



## Tatü (24. Januar 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> war zwar gestern, aber man kann es ja trotzdem noch betonen:
> 
> mein Big Bike kam an =) grinse wie Honigkuchenpferd bei dem Gedanken an das Gute



Gibt es schon ein Photo?


----------



## Schnitte (24. Januar 2012)

naja nur ein etwas schlechtes handyfoto 
ist ein giant glory 01 mit einem sixpack lenker in blau


----------



## Jule (27. Januar 2012)

...heute ganz früh zum allerersten Mal bei uns auf'm Wochenmarkt gewesen und 9 kunterbunte Primeln mitgebracht 

...ab Mittag frei und den ganzen Nachmittag entspannt Kuuuuuchen backen  (dazu Musik und ganz viel lecker Milchkaffee)

...und morgen dann 'ne (hoffentlich halbwegs trockene) MTB-Runde mit anschließendem Geburtstags-Kaffee-Kuchen


Das perfekte Wellness-Programm!


----------



## Dumens100 (28. Januar 2012)

na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## Honigblume (29. Januar 2012)

Glühstrumpf nachträglich 


Das gestrige Highlight war eine Tour an der frischen Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (29. Januar 2012)

@ Jule
Glückwunsch zur Verlobung


----------



## Jule (29. Januar 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> @ Jule
> Glückwunsch zur Verlobung



OK, schon durchgesickert...dabei bin ich doch gar nicht bei Facebook...

Danke! Auch für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche.

Ein Heiratsantrag während einer Mountainbike-Tour bei strahlend blauem Himmel und in Schlammklamotten...dazu ein Ring und weiche Knie...und bunte Luftballons....wooooaahhh...
Da hat jemand genau ins Herz getroffen!


----------



## Dumens100 (29. Januar 2012)

habs daher
http://www.brand-riders.de/fotos/touren-2012/januar/


----------



## blutlache (29. Januar 2012)

@ Jule
*Glückwunsch zur Verlobung *


----------



## VeloWoman (3. Februar 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> OK, schon durchgesickert...dabei bin ich doch gar nicht bei Facebook...
> 
> Danke! Auch für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche.
> 
> ...




Genial!

Alles Gute!


----------



## Jule (3. Februar 2012)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> Genial!
> Alles Gute!


 
Danke! 
Bin jetzt seit fast 'ner Woche am Dauer-Grinsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (3. Februar 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> OK, schon durchgesickert...dabei bin ich doch gar nicht bei Facebook...
> 
> Danke! Auch für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche.
> 
> ...


 
Wie süß 

Alles Gute dann erst einmal zum Geburtstag und alles Liebe zur Verlobung


----------



## hackspechtchen (4. Februar 2012)

Jule, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Verlobung 
Ich habe mir die Bilder angeschaut und finde die Aktion deines Angetrauten super.


----------



## JENSeits (4. Februar 2012)

sehr süße Aktion! 

Alles Gute wünsche ich euch! 


Notiz an mich selbst: Aktion merken für später!


----------



## zimtstern4 (6. Februar 2012)

Oh wie romantisch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Jule (6. Februar 2012)

Danke an euch alle!! 

Ja, da standen auf einmal Freunde von uns mit blau-orangen Luftballons am Wegesrand. Ich wär fast dran vorbei gefahren, so plötzlich tauchten die beiden auf!
Dann hab' ich gedacht: "Oh wie schön, die beiden gratulieren mir zum Geburtstag!" Bin dann freudestrahlend auf die zwei zu und wollte gerade die Luftballons losbinden, da kam von hinten einen Räuspern. Ich dreh' mich rum, da kniet mein Freund schon vor mir, mit feuchten Augen und einem Ring in den Händen........oooooarhhh....war das schön. 
Ich war total sprachlos. Hab' bei der Antwort sogar kurz gezögert, so sehr war ich von den Socken. 

Ein Heiratsantrag vor so vielen Leuten ist natürlich auch ein bisschen "gemein" , da mir aber eh klar war, wie meine Anwort lauten würde (meinem Freund war das auch "klar"), war's einfach nur schön und 'ne wahnsinning tolle Überraschung. 

Geheiratet wird aber nicht im Wald. 
Ich will ein KLEIIIIIIID...natürlich will ich ein Kleid! 

Liebe Grüße
Jule


----------



## Silvermoon (6. Februar 2012)

@ Jule:

... auch von meiner Seite alle besten Wünsche zur bevorstehenden Hochzeit 

 und nachträglich noch alles Liebe zum Geburtstag


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. Februar 2012)

...war eigentlich gestern...
tierisch gefreut über die Flats, dank derer ich mich auf Eis nicht langgemacht habe und die Tour >4 Stunden bei frischen Temperaturen mit Schnee im Wald 

@Jule Alles Gute nachträglich sowohl zum Geburtstag als auch zur Verlobung! Sollte der Schinderhannes klappen, nehm ich nen Piccolo mit 

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Principiante (12. Februar 2012)

...die Bilder von meinem Urlaub angesehen. Hier, will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:






Das war der schönste Urlaub seit langem.


( Nebenbei befindet sich dort in Cervinia/Matterhorn auch ein Bikepark, ...im Sommer... )

Und eben habe ich mein Rad geflickt, damit ich am Nachmittag ne' kleine Tour machen kann... _ohne Ski_....

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Februar 2012)

wow, das ist ja schon imposant, das Matterhorn!


----------



## Honigblume (13. Februar 2012)

In der Tat sehr imposant 


Mein Highlight ist heute, daß meine Bikes bald Gesellschaft bekommen *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Februar 2012)

ich war endlich beim Friseur


----------



## hackspechtchen (14. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich war endlich beim Friseur



Bei dem Grinsen wars vermutlich kein "normaler" Friseur


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Februar 2012)

Käse, ich freu mich einfach immer wieder auf "Haare ab"


----------



## Zanne (15. Februar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Käse, ich freu mich einfach immer wieder auf "Haare ab"



Ich kann mich von meiner Mähne einfach nicht trennen.... Auch wenn es sooooo praktisch wäre!!  Aber ich würd die Krise kriegen mich mit kurzen Haaren im Spiegel zu sehen. Da ertrage ich lieber all die Unannehmlichkeiten die damit verbunden sind


----------



## Veloce (15. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich kann mich von meiner Mähne einfach nicht trennen.... Auch wenn es sooooo praktisch wäre!!  Aber ich würd die Krise kriegen mich mit kurzen Haaren im Spiegel zu sehen. Da ertrage ich lieber all die Unannehmlichkeiten die damit verbunden sind




Ich hab meine kurzen Haare als Kind immer gehaßt und als ich endlich nicht mehr
zum Friseur mußte hat mich auch nur noch einmal einer für ne Dauerwelle
gesehen


----------



## Jule (22. Februar 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> @Jule Alles Gute nachträglich sowohl zum Geburtstag als auch zur Verlobung! Sollte der Schinderhannes klappen, nehm ich nen Piccolo mit



Danke! Hab' mich darauf direkt beim Schinderhannes angemeldet. 
Den Piccolo trinken wir aber vorher, oder?


----------



## Tatü (25. Februar 2012)

Super Wetter, eine tolle Tour! 
Die Fahrt an den Lago hat sich gelohnt


----------



## chayenne06 (25. Februar 2012)

Tatü schrieb:


> Super Wetter, eine tolle Tour!
> Die Fahrt an den Lago hat sich gelohnt



klasse! neid 
wo gings denn rauf?


----------



## Tatü (25. Februar 2012)

Richtung S. Giovanni zur Bocca di Tovo. 
Nur oben im Schatten war noch etwas Schnee aber kein Vergleich mit daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (28. Februar 2012)

...ist, dass ich dann doch endlich die richtige Küche gefunden habe  
nur leider doch noch etwas über dem eigentlichen Budget, aber die Freude darüber wird schon noch kommen


----------



## Katinka87 (28. Februar 2012)

... meinen Liebsten ne neue Sattelklemme zu schenken, man hat der sich gefreut  und noch en Ründchen zu drehn


----------



## scarecrow (29. Februar 2012)

Das ich nun endlich neue Abblendlichtbirnen in den Corsa rein bekommen habe. Das war eine Aktion. So ein verbautes Auto.


----------



## Honigblume (3. März 2012)

Mein Highlight heute war ein Friseurbesuch.

Ergebnis ist ein neuer kurzer Haarschnitt und eine neue Farbe, bin jetzt sehr blond


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2012)

Heute beim "Anbiken":

(Ich fahre zwar auch im Winter, allerdings zählt das nicht wirklich...)


----------



## Veloce (3. März 2012)

war der endlich gut reduzierte  WMF Schnellkochtopf 
Auch in der Küche mag ich gute Werkzeuge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. März 2012)

pferd hat geburtstag : stolze 27 und fit wie´n turnschuh


----------



## Lyndwyn (4. März 2012)

Heutiges Anbiken und die Erkenntnis, dass ich über den Winter erstaunlicherweise nicht so viel verlernt hab wie befürchtet


----------



## Schnitte (5. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> pferd hat geburtstag : stolze 27 und fit wie´n turnschuh



ui alles Liebe nachträglich. Meiner wird im April dann 14 =) man man man wie die Zeit vegeht  als ich ihn kaufte war er 4 Jahre alt

ansonsten habe ich gestern die Bikesaion mit meinem Freerider eröffnet und gleich mal nach 2 h üben einen Drop genommen der knapp 60 cm war =) das war mein Erfolgserlebnis schlecht hin =)


----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2012)

..hab meine mit 2 bekommen - echt , die zeit rennt .. greez , k.


----------



## mangolassi (6. März 2012)

neues Spielzeug


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2012)

Juchhuu Klettern wieder ohne Schmerzen in der Schulter nach ca. 5 Monaten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. März 2012)

... die zwei Steckschutzblechfahrer (sorry  ) die mich oben unterm Gipfel ganz pikiert fragten, wie wir unsere Räder so sauber da hochbekommen hätten... "wohl mit dem Auto hochgefahren?" 
Ich wünsch denen viel Spaß auf den nassen Waldautobahnen, die Trails waren jedenfalls trocken


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2012)

Endlich mal wieder die Vespa gewaschen, geputzt, benutzt und ein paar Teile erneuert 
Auf die Kiste ist Verlass, springt immer wieder treu an, die Gute, und das seit über 15 Jahren in meinem Besitz


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. April 2012)

Ostern!


----------



## murmel04 (8. April 2012)

ist ja widerlich!!!:kotz:

braucht kein mensch mehr. wwwwweeeeegggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. April 2012)

Kleine Tour im Rheingau, zur Hallgarter Zange.

Nach 3,5 km schon 315 Hm auf dem Tacho gehabt, nach 5 km 400 Hm, *bei km 10 waren es dann 505 Hm* . Am Ende der kurzen Tour (nur 20.5 km) insgesamt knapp 620 Hm!

Müde, aber zufrieden! 

Leider kenne ich mich in diesem Gebiet gar nicht aus, aber einen schönen kleinen Trail durch den Wald habe ich entdeckt.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (8. April 2012)

Huhuu MissQuax

das ist doch mal was anderes. Freut mich, dass du daraus ein Highlight gemacht hast.
Ich habe den Tag im Laden verbracht und den Osterbrunch morgen vorbereitet. War auch schön 

liebe Grüße und noch entspannte Ostern an alle
R5


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. April 2012)

Den ganzen Tag auf der Autobahn verbracht um mal wieder Beute zu machen  
Infos und Fotos folgen im passenden Thread


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2012)

Beute??? oO - mir schwant was


----------



## 00helga (10. April 2012)

ist zwar schon am karfreitag passiert, trotzdem heute noch genauso highlight:

bin den startdrop von der DH in willingen gehüpft. war ja immer son horrorteil und nun hab ichs hinter mir und es war gar nicht schwer  (demnächst ist dann das roadgap dran )


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. April 2012)

00helga schrieb:


> ist zwar schon am karfreitag passiert, trotzdem heute noch genauso highlight:
> 
> bin den startdrop von der DH in willingen gehüpft. war ja immer son horrorteil und nun hab ichs hinter mir und es war gar nicht schwer  (demnächst ist dann das roadgap dran )


 
Kenne ich  Den Startdrop habe ich letztes Jahr auch gemeistert. Bei dem Roadgap schlottern mir aber die Knie. Sag bescheid, wenn du das angehst bzw. wenn du es geschafft hast.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. April 2012)

2 Wochen Urlaub  und am Wochenende gehts nach Ligurien!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. April 2012)

Lenker heute endlich angekommen 
(Bestellt am 10.03. und da nicht lieferbar noch äquivalentes Modell raussuchen müssen.)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. April 2012)

ein trockenes Zeitfenster erwischt und ne schöne Tour in ein unbekanntes Gebiet gemacht, dass auch direkt um die Ecke liegt 
Insgesamt 34km und nun total fertig 




Blick auf die Alb



Alpakafarm entdeckt 



Zugang zum Trail entdeckt 




...sorry für die schlechte quali aber hatte nur Handy dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Zugang zum Trail entdeckt



ist das ein drehkreuz am ende der brücke?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. April 2012)

Ja 
Vllt darf man da auch mit dem Rad gar nicht durch und es is nur für wanderer   
Aber es könnte auch sein,dass es vermeiden soll dass nicht soviele Leute gleichzeitig drüber latschen sollen, weil da ein Schild stand dass nicht mehr als 5 Leute gleichzeitig drauf dürfen


----------



## scylla (21. April 2012)

die , die baden-württemberger 
(nix für ungut, komm selber da her)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2012)

... Hund gerettet...

Nachdem wir uns auf unbekanntem Weg (der gar nicht existierte, den ich trotzdem in die Route eingeplant hatte  ) verfahren haben, saß da auf einmal nen kleines Hündchen mitten im Wald, schien noch recht jung zu sein... Die 5m-Schleppleine hatte sich verfangen. Keine Marke, kein nichts. Haben ihn dann zum nahen Segelflugplatz gebracht und dort anderen übergeben, damit die ihn mit Autos ins Tierheim bringen... Hoffe, der Besitzer findet sich bald wieder. Hoffe nur, dass den keiner einfach ausgesetzt hat
Tour ist dann kurz ausgefallen durch Hunderettungsaktion und weitere Verfahrerei auf nicht vorhandenen Wegen...


----------



## Principiante (23. April 2012)

Toll das Ihr Euch um den armen Kerl gekümmert habt!

  

Ich hoffe auch, dass er nicht ausgesetzt war... gibt es ja leider oft genug!

Bin auch ein großer Tierfreund.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## chayenne06 (25. April 2012)

Nach einem bescheidenen Tag in der Arbeit ... ist der liebe Gott wenigstens ein FUSSBALL GOTT !    
FINALE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (27. April 2012)

Gestern das erste mal einen Trail bei mir in der Umgebung mit ein paar sehr schwierigen Passagen ohne absteigen gemeistert. Da sieht man, was ein paar starke Vorfahrer und der Einbruch der Dunkelheit (so sieht man die Schwierigkeiten nicht mehr so gut ) alles ausmachen können...
Ach ja, super Sonnenuntergang vom Gipfel...


----------



## Lunaticat (28. April 2012)

ENDLICH! konnte ich meine neuen kompletten Laufräder einweihen. Der Freilauf ist ein Traum
Und das ganze noch bei fast 30° in so gut wie neuen, da kurzen Klamotten! Es lebe die Beinfreihheit!

Achja und gleich auch so ein schwierigeres Trailstück zum ersten Mal durchgefahren


----------



## Tesla71 (29. April 2012)

ist, daß es gleich nach Beerfelden geht. 

Bin spät dran, das liegt aber an meinem gestrigen Highlight: Pirate Satellite Festival in Stuttgart!
Was für ein geiles Konzert!
Tommy Gabel, Dave Hause, Dan Andriano, Alkaline Trio und Hot Water Music. Davor kamen noch Red City Radio und Atlas Losing Grip (sollte man sich merken).

Die Revival Tour hat das Konzert gekidnappt und den Mittelteil untereinander selber ausgemacht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. April 2012)

... war gestern ein dreifaches...
1) neue Hose
2) Schienbeinschoner --> ich hab schonmal keine Angst mehr vor noch mehr Narben auf dem Schienbein
3) "steiles" Stück im Wald dreimal hintereinander fast komplett ohne Angst bewältigt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. April 2012)

Ich hatte eine Woche lang Highlight: Trailcamp in Ligurien


----------



## Veloce (29. April 2012)

war eine schöne sonnige 90 km Tour durch die Eifel .
Mit dem neuen Spezi Endurosattel gewinnt das bike nochmal nach dem
Umbau . Perfekte Führung bergab und langstreckentauglich .


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ja
> Vllt darf man da auch mit dem Rad gar nicht durch und es is nur für wanderer
> Aber es könnte auch sein,dass es vermeiden soll dass nicht soviele Leute gleichzeitig drüber latschen sollen, weil da ein Schild stand dass nicht mehr als 5 Leute gleichzeitig drauf dürfen



Die Brücke war schon mal schlechter in Schuss.  Auf der anderen Seite der Landstrasse etwas westlicher gibts auch ein echtes Zuckerli! Auch wenns bergab grad mal 2:30 sind...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. April 2012)

Ich glaub die beiden Trails hab ich gestern entdeckt 
Einmal am Ulrichstein ein kurzes Stück und vorher an dem Bach entlang durch so ne kleine Schlucht von Hardt hinten runter  Ein einziger Traum, wusste gar nicht dass es hier sowas gibt 
War dann auch mein gestriges Hightlight bei perfekten Radlverhältnissen (teils sonnig, 25°C, leichter Wind)


----------



## OnkelZed (30. April 2012)

Dann hast Du hier alles schon gefunden was Freude bereitet.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. April 2012)

Tour ohne Männlein und dabei in nen neuen Trail (steil mit Wurzeln) getraut und geschafft. 

Ob die zweite Runde den gleichen Trail als Highlight gilt, weiß ich nicht, ich grins bei dem Gedanken daran jedenfalls wie ne Irre: Trail gleich nochmal gefahren, diesmal mit soviel Euphorie, dass es so gut geklappt hat, dass ich völlig vergessen hab den Sattel runterzumachen... Ergebnis: nur holprig fast duchgekommen und dann ein Abstieg über'n Lenker  Weicher Waldboden mit Nadeln ist toll 
So langsam werd ich nicht nur mutig, sondern anscheinend zuuu mutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyndwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Highlights Samstag und Montag: Mit guten Freunden in den Harzer Bikeparks ausgetobt, viel Spaß gehabt und zur Erkenntnis gekommen, dass man innerhalb eines Jahres unglaublich viel lernen kann. Streckenteile, die im letzten Jahr noch schier unüberwindbar schienen, hab ich nun problemlos überwunden  Jetzt geht's mit ein bisschen mehr Selbstvertrauen an die heimischen Abfahrten


----------



## Honigblume (3. Mai 2012)

Mein Highlight heute war eine schöne Tour vor der Arbeit. Zum Teil herrlicher Sonnenschein und angenehme Temperaturen.

Kleiner Wehmutstropfen nach der Tour, habe meinen Radcomputer geshreddert


----------



## -KamiKatze- (3. Mai 2012)

Die H-Blockx spielen beim Dirt Masters in Winterberg!


----------



## Honigblume (4. Mai 2012)

*freu*
Mein Freund hat meinen Radcomputer wieder flott gekriegt


----------



## Chrige (7. Mai 2012)

Mein Highlight gestern: Erstes Rennen der Saison. Ziel, 15 Minuten schneller zu sein als letztes Jahr erreicht (war 17 Minuten schneller), einige Jungs geärgert, da ich ab Rennmitte nochmals zulegen konnte und einige überholt habe und bei der Siegerehrung sogar noch Preisgeld bekommen, da nicht nur die ersten 3 sondern die ersten 5 etwas bekamen (wurde 4.) 
Rundum ein toller Tag trotz Regen. Nun ja, meine Eltern und Freunde waren im Ziel etwas übrrumpelt, da sie mich nicht so früh im Ziel erwartet hatten .


----------



## zimtsternchen (7. Mai 2012)

@ Chrige: Herzlichen Glüchwunsch!!


----------



## Mausoline (7. Mai 2012)

Supi! Gratuliere


----------



## VeloWoman (7. Mai 2012)

Wahres Highlight..klingt Spitze! Glückwunsch!


----------



## AnKa76 (7. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2012)

@Chrige
Super! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich an, Glückwunsch zum Erfolg!


----------



## Honigblume (7. Mai 2012)

Tolles Ergebnis!!


----------



## chayenne06 (8. Mai 2012)

super Chrige!! 



...weil heute meine Küche kommt!!


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2012)

...meinen ersten fetten (für mich fett) Drop fertig bekommen.


















Morgen...oh Merlin, morgen springe ich ihn!






LG, Principiante!


----------



## MissQuax (14. Mai 2012)

war gestern:

Bei einer schönen Trail-Tour (mit dem Hardtail) eine Steilabfahrt, die ich die vorherigen 3 Mal "verweigert" habe, gefahren  und einen schönen Hüpfer gemacht. 

Lief richtig gut, allerdings habe ich auch eine Rolle gedreht. Auf einem Trail gab es nach dem vielen Regen jede Menge, teils sehr tiefe Schlammlöcher. Bei einem war ich zu langsam und hatte das Vorderrad zu wenig entlastet - bin bei der unbeabsichtigten Vollbremsung klassisch über den Lenker "abgestiegen" und weich in der Pampe gelandet. 

Die Waschmaschine hat die Klamotten wieder entschlammt und die Druckspritze das Bike. Alles wieder fein! 

Hat gestern einfach nur Spaß gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (14. Mai 2012)

Mein Highlight für heute: Erst die Arbeit dann das Vergnügen. Nach der Uni ab aufs Rad und ab in den Wald, den neulich entdeckten Singletrail bis zum Start (wo auch immer dieser liegen mag) rauf fahren und das beste: Am Schluss auch wieder runter!

EDIT: gefunden!


----------



## MASTERTHIEF (14. Mai 2012)

Auf der basis von Billy* den kicker auf unserem singletrail fertig baschteln 


ydk?
http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/83688210/


----------



## Veloce (14. Mai 2012)

war gestern .
100 km  1300 Hm  durchs belgische und deutsche Venn mit vieeel Sonne und heimwärts noch ein paar Trails flüssig gesurft 
Entspannung pur .


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Mai 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...meinen ersten fetten (für mich fett) Drop fertig bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt Principiante! Du hast es auch geschafft!  Hab das Vid gesehen 

Mein bescheidenes Highlight - war am WE das 2. Mal ever auf dem Warschauer Pumptrack - hab's geschafft rum zu kommen ohne in die Pedale treten zu mussen  Diesmal waren ein Paar nette Mädels unterwegs - die waren gut drauf und haben mich inspiriert.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. Mai 2012)

war gestern ... nach Feierabend noch ne kleine Runde gefahren. War alles "slippery when wet" mit Matsch und Knatsch. Der Weg ziemlich eng und von Bäumen gesäumt (ich grinse jetzt schon). Hab beim Umfahren eines Matschlochs einen Baum "touchiert" hahahahahahaha, und dabei wohl einen Eichelhäher aufgeschreckt. Hahahaha, der hat vorwurfsvoll aufgeschrieen und ist fast vom Baum gefallen. Die Situation war herrlich. Ich schmeiß mich schon wieder weg... 345324234 Milliarden Bäume und ich schnick einen Eichelhäher vom Ast.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. Mai 2012)

freu mich auf Donnerstag, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Highlight! Die nagelneue Bremse  (austausch Bremse für eine fehlerhafte SLX Bremse, die bereits im Februar reklamiert wurde )


----------



## MissQuax (17. Mai 2012)

war der GANZE Tag: ein gemütliches Frühstück, eine tolle Trail-Tour, gemeinsames Bikeputzen, viel Fachsimpelei - ganz relaxed bei einem Kaffee im Hof (mit Blick auf die wieder blitzblanken Bikes) - das alles mit super lieben Menschen! 

Hat sooooooo viel Spaß gemacht! 

DANKE, R5 + M.!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Mai 2012)

Benachrichtgungskarte im Briefkasten gefunden und Paket vom Nachbarn geholt.
Morgen wird das Shore verschönert  die Teile sind da!


----------



## wildbiker (17. Mai 2012)

Komplettservice nach 1 1/2 Jahren intensiver Nutzung am Nicolai Helius CC (Lager/Bremsen-Service/Steuersatz wiederbelebt) neuen Steuersatz (Reset Racing HDAL2 in Gold) bestellt, weil alter hinüber ist. Ahja, neuen Dämpfer gibts auch noch Rock Shox Monarch. Damit sollte alles wieder die nächsten 2 Jahre ohne Probleme laufen...

... und morgen gehts paar Tage in Urlaub incl. Fahrtechniktraining.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (17. Mai 2012)

das unterschreiben nrgmac und ich





MissQuax schrieb:


> war der GANZE Tag: ein gemütliches Frühstück, eine tolle Trail-Tour, gemeinsames Bikeputzen, viel Fachsimpelei - ganz relaxed bei einem Kaffee im Hof (mit Blick auf die wieder blitzblanken Bikes) - das alles mit super lieben Menschen!
> 
> Hat sooooooo viel Spaß gemacht!
> 
> DANKE, R5 + M.!


----------



## VeloWoman (21. Mai 2012)

seuuuuuuufffffz

mein Highlight vom letzten WE war dieses tolle Radel 
Eigentlich "nur" als Betreuerin unterwegs, wurde mir von nem Bekannten sein Zweitradel (29", Single Speed, Starrgabel) ausgeliehen.

  (auch haben will )







..lach ..und nu stellt Euch mal die Blicke der hinter mir vorbeiradelnden Teilnehmer des Rennens vor..also ich die Hübsche da auf die Bank gestellt habe zum fotografieren...


----------



## Itzy (26. Mai 2012)

Mein Highlight gestern: Ich hab die Zusage für den neuen Job! Schwarzwald, ich komme. Und dann reicht das Geld auch bald für ein ordentliches Fully


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Endlich mein neues bike bestellt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2012)

Mein Highlight: Meine getunte Gabel ist super!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Mai 2012)

-KamiKatze- schrieb:


> Endlich mein neues bike bestellt.



was denn für eines?


----------



## -KamiKatze- (26. Mai 2012)

Ein schwarzes Canyon AM 9.0 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2566


----------



## lieblingsschaf (27. Mai 2012)

Do an der Hand operirt und eben schon die erste Tour gefahren. Zwar nur auf breiten Wegen und mit Vorderradbremse, aber immerhin 615hm und 42,3km.

LG
Das Schaf mit Eisbeutel in der Hand


----------



## Lunaticat (27. Mai 2012)

CTF mit 47km und angeblich 800hm gefahren. Hatte zuerst n bisschen Bammel wegen den Höhenmetern, da ich die letzten 4 Wochen so gut wie gar nicht fahren konnte, zw. Reparatur und krank. Hat super geklappt und das obwohl 3 Navis knapp 1100hm mitgeschnitten haben  
Und das bei dem Wetter! =D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tesla71 (27. Mai 2012)

Willingen!

Super Wetter, nette Leute und die Freeride gerockt.


----------



## Vaena (28. Mai 2012)

mein Highlight gestern war der Flowtrail in Ottweiler und heute fahr ich dort nochmal hin .... aber vorher muss ich noch schnell in Bexbach beim Strassenrennen vorbei meinen Grosscousin anfeuern und mich ärgern dass ich da als Mädel nicht selbst starten kann


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Mai 2012)

@vaena:
wusste gar nicht dass es sowas bei uns im saarland gibt 
Kann man da auch mim Hardtail runter fahren  ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Mai 2012)

mein Highlight...(gestern)...

in den letzten 365 Tagen schon das vierte mal Radlgfahrn darum fand ich diesen Fred auch passender als den Aktionfred






übrigens ein Wegestück unserer Tour im August fürs LO Treffen


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2012)

oh hilfe, gibts da auch einen chickenway????


mein highlight - allerdings auch schon gestern

endlich mal wieder ein fahrtechniktraining mit der kerstin, kommt leider viel zu selten vor, da sie ja so oft in ligurien usw. unterwegs ist.

aber sie hat es wieder geschafft und hasi zumindest ein bisschen in die schranken zu verweisen


----------



## scylla (29. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Highlight...(gestern)...
> 
> in den letzten 365 Tagen schon das vierte mal Radlgfahrn



oh weh! da zieht's dich schon in die berge, und dann kommst du nimmer zum biken? wie grausam ist das denn? 

aber verlernt hast du's ja anscheinend noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (29. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Highlight...(gestern)...
> 
> in den letzten 365 Tagen schon das vierte mal Radlgfahrn.....


Das hat mich auch gerade fast erschreckt!
Du hattest doch immer mal wieder so tolle und spektakuläre Trail- und auch Bergabphotos gepostet, ich erinnere mich jedenfalls vage an Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr.
Jedenfalls - wie Scylla schon schrieb - hat Du es nicht verlernt


----------



## VeloWoman (29. Mai 2012)

Juchuu..eigentlich war der Fahrtechnik Kurs schon voll (ich hatte halt bis fast letzten Drücker mit dem anmelden gewartet..warum auch immer)..und nu habsch doch noch nen klitzekleinen Platz für Samstag ergattert!

FREUFREUFREU*

Da ich den gleichen Kurs schon vor einem Jahr gemacht hatte (der Zeitpunkt, wo ich beschlossen habe richtig MTB fahren zu lernen), kann ich jetzt super sehen, was mir das Biken mit den Kerlz gebracht hat!

Könnt´ jetzt gleich aufs Radel und nen paar GrinseKilometer drehen


----------



## lucie (29. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Highlight...(gestern)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





murmel04 schrieb:


> oh hilfe, gibts da auch einen chickenway????




... das ist der Chickenway 

... der Trail geht über den Stein auf der Linken...


----------



## Martina H. (29. Mai 2012)

... hmmmhhh - und ich bin die Erste, die da schiebt


----------



## Bea5 (29. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> mein Highlight...(gestern)...
> 
> in den letzten 365 Tagen schon das vierte mal Radlgfahrn darum fand ich diesen Fred auch passender als den Aktionfred
> 
> ...


*schluck*  wenn ich schnell schiebe und als letzte unterwegs bin, merkt hoffentlich keine, daß ich ein Angsthase bin
Tolles Foto


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Mai 2012)

ach da kann man doch auch außen am Gestrüpp vorbeifahren,lasst euch nur net dabei fotografieren 
so langs keine Brennesseln sind und mit genug Schwung geht alles


----------



## murmel04 (29. Mai 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... hmmmhhh - und ich bin die Erste, die da schiebt



bin dabei


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Mai 2012)

@Votec/Scylla

bin ja zum Klettern in die Alpen gezogen..; Radln is nur mein Ausgleichssport wenn die Haut nachwächst im letzten Jahr hat mir einfach die Motivation fürs bergauf gefehlt...plötzlich viel mehr Anstiege und keine Lifte die Radler mitnehmen hier verdammt  aber die Motivation fürs Bergauf kommt grad und ich hab gestern auch einen Kettenblattwechsel vorgenommenjetzt hab ich keine Ausreden mehr vorgestern war ich auch kurz im Bikepark..aber mich hats gelangweilt..Lift rauf, runterschießen..Lift rauf, runterschießen..hab mich richtig aufs Pedalieren einer Tour gefreut...Kinder..ich werd erwachsen

@all:
das kriegen wir schon


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2012)

na wenn das so ist 

klettern ist ja auch ganz schön... als ausgleichssport zum radeln  *duckundweg*


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Mai 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> @Votec/Scylla
> ...im letzten Jahr hat mir einfach die Motivation fürs bergauf gefehlt...plötzlich viel mehr Anstiege und keine Lifte die Radler mitnehmen hier verdammt  aber die Motivation fürs Bergauf kommt grad und ich hab gestern auch einen Kettenblattwechsel vorgenommenjetzt hab ich keine Ausreden mehr vorgestern war ich auch kurz im Bikepark..aber mich hats gelangweilt..Lift rauf, runterschießen..Lift rauf, runterschießen..hab mich richtig aufs Pedalieren einer Tour gefreut...



Mhmm, das klingt ja nach einer ausgesprochenen "Bikekrise"  
Ich blättere gleichmal in der Bikebravo und siehe da: 
Frau Dr. Sommer empfiehlt den Kauf eines neuen Rads, das motiviert 
Spaß beiseite, wünsche Dir viel Freude beim Klettern und trotzdem etwas mehr Radlabenteuer 

Und frei nach Loriot: "Kletterer werden ja auch immer gebraucht!" ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Mai 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mhmm, das klingt ja nach einer ausgesprochenen "Bikekrise"
> Ich blättere gleichmal in der Bikebravo und siehe da:
> Frau Dr. Sommer empfiehlt den Kauf eines neuen Rads, das motiviert
> Spaß beiseite, wünsche Dir viel Freude beim Klettern und trotzdem etwas mehr Radlabenteuer
> ...



wie du es auf den Punkt bringst, grandios


----------



## Vaena (1. Juni 2012)

@Greenhorn:
Ja der Flowtrail ist auch mit Hardtail befahrbar... oder anders ausgedrückt: An meinem 100mm Fully bin ich aus Versehen beim der dritten Abfahrt mit gesperrtem Dämpfer und gesperrter Gabel bis in die Hälfte gefahren und habs nicht gemerkt.

Man muss ja auch wieder hochfahren und dazu ist ein Hardtail schon praktischer.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juni 2012)

Kleine Tour zum Decathlon in Plochingen gemacht, da gibts grad tolle Angebote 
Da ich schon länger Probleme mit meiner Bremse habe (Lack blättert auf dem Deckel ab wo die Bremsflüssigkeit drin ist ) dachte ich man kann ja mal nachfragen wegen Gewährleistung  Und was is passiert? Ich krieg beide Bremsen komplett ersetzt  Sehr geil, vor allem weil ich das Rad schon anderthalb Jahre hab und das mit Lack schon länger ist (für mich nur ein schönheitsfehler). Zugabe ist noch dass meine Beläge runter sind und mal wieder entlüftet werden müsste und jetzt krieg ich alles umsonst, der Zeitpunkt hätte nicht besser sein können 

Noch dazu hab ich super Schnäppchen gemacht  Für insgedamt 40 Euro gabs eine kurze Sporthose, 2 Sportshirts (für joggen und aerobic-training ) , 3 paar Socken und ein paar schuhe 
Da schlägt das Frauen-/Studentenherz höher


----------



## mangolassi (3. Juni 2012)

Beim ersten DH Rennen mit einem (subjektiv) perfekten Run für ein paar Minütchen im Hotseat gelandet und superhappy mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## VeloWoman (4. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß dis is der MTB Forums Teil...aber ich freu mir voll, weil ich den Startplatz beim RR Velothon Berlin gesponsort bekommen habe!!!! 

*rumhüpf*


----------



## Lunaticat (5. Juni 2012)

WAAAH! Ich dreh am Rad!!!
Mein Freund hat mein Bike vom "Haarekürzen" (Bremszüge kürzen) abgeholt und wollt mir das Ergebnis zeigen. Da fehlte plötzlich meine dezent ramponierte alte Dart Two 100mm und zu sehen war eine Reba RL 120mm!!!!! Der ist verrückt! Der Plan war für mich persönlich vorgesehen für Weihnachten/Geburtstag und jetzt ist sie einfach da! Einfach so! Jetzt muss ich nur noch bis Donnerstag warten zum einweihen...Mal sehen ob ich schlafen kann...=D


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## Mausoline (5. Juni 2012)

Hab meine Remote Sattelstütze wieder 
bzw. ne neue als Ersatz. Grad noch vor der Dunkelheit montiert.
So gut hat die Alte nie funktioniert, hab gar nicht gewußt wie locker das geht


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1WvMzE5oO0&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLE9B1DDFD8189E52C"]De Spitzkehrkiller      - YouTube[/nomedia]

ich kann nichtmehr...

und das da:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2v2c70Q9BA&feature=relmfu"]Der Bunnyflop      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hummelbrumm (8. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> De Spitzkehrkiller      - YouTube
> 
> ich kann nichtmehr...
> 
> ...




das ist echt klasse.


----------



## Lyndwyn (8. Juni 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1WvMzE5oO0&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLE9B1DDFD8189E52C
> 
> Der Bunnyflop      - YouTube



"Was man träumen kann, kann man auch springen" 

saugut


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Juni 2012)

Leeeeenker...


----------



## Bea5 (8. Juni 2012)

klasse!!!!!


----------



## sturzflocke (9. Juni 2012)

so ... nach langer Abwesenheit hier mal was neues von mir: heute Braunlage leider ohne lift...also hochschieben. dabei direkt das   Turbo.huhnchen   getroffen und denn n Stückchen weiter läuft uns Frau Ricke mit ihren 2 kleinen sprößlingen übern weg  mini sag ich euch und sowas von niedlich! allerdings hatte ich bei den Abfahrten danach angst die umzufahren


----------



## chayenne06 (9. Juni 2012)

...der Sieg unserer deutschen National Elf   - so kanns weiter gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (16. Juni 2012)

Trotz des schlechten Wetters wars ein toller Tag...ich habe in Willingen viele Dinge erwerben können, die ich brauche, habe dort 2 nette LO Mädels kennengelernt und die Heimfahrt war fast Autofrei


----------



## Martina H. (17. Juni 2012)

> Trotz des schlechten Wetters wars ein toller Tag...ich habe in Willingen viele Dinge erwerben können, die ich brauche, habe dort 2 nette LO Mädels kennengelernt und die Heimfahrt war fast Autofrei



... jep, Wetter war mehr als bescheiden 

Trotzdem war es mal wieder schön - man konnte seine "Bikemacke" voll ausleben und den Junior mal auf gaaaanz viele Räder zu setzen, um mal zu sehen, was evtl. möglich wäre (als nächstes Bike - warum wachsen Kinder eigentlich???)

Klasse, wenn eine "Idee auf ihrem Weg ins LO" funktioniert (quod erat demonstrandum) - prima jemanden kennen zu lernen, den frau sonst vorher nicht angesprochen hätte 

Wir freuen uns auf August - und kennen uns ja jetzt schon


----------



## lieblingsschaf (17. Juni 2012)

ne Tour mit 123km und etwas über 2000hm mit ner CTF mittendrin und Sähmisch-Krämischem Bodenbelag


----------



## Veloce (18. Juni 2012)

ist das ich bald eigene vier Wände haben werde


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2012)

Zwei Wohnungsbesichtigungstermine am Wochenende  Vielleicht ist was dabei


----------



## scylla (19. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Zwei Wohnungsbesichtigungstermine am Wochenende  Vielleicht ist was dabei



viel Glück! *daumendrück*

(und immer den Keller zuerst anschauen )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Juni 2012)

unbedingt


----------



## snowbikerin (21. Juni 2012)

meine nächste wohnung hat auch n keller .. schlepp derzeit das radl immer ins 5. og .. aber jetzt erstmal los ne runde fahren !


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Zwei Wohnungsbesichtigungstermine am Wochenende  Vielleicht ist was dabei



In München?


----------



## chayenne06 (21. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> In München?




jaaa??? wo denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Juni 2012)

ja, heute kann ich es offiziell sagen: wir ziehen nach München oder nahes Umland, je nachdem welche Wohnung uns wo gefällt  Am Samstag schauen wir schonmal 3 Wohnungen an.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juni 2012)

hatte mir im März beim Skifahren das Knie gemein verletzt (Aussenbänder, Miniskus) und war heute das erste mal seither wieder laufen...

ohhh Gott fühlt sich das gut an..ooohhhhhhh ja...ooooohhh gut...ohhh ja ja... ja... ja ....


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, heute kann ich es offiziell sagen: wir ziehen nach München oder nahes Umland, je nachdem welche Wohnung uns wo gefällt  Am Samstag schauen wir schonmal 3 Wohnungen an.



hey super!!! i frei mi 
dann wirds bestimmt mal mit einem treffen klappen, und nicht nur am tsee marathon 
fürs Wochenende viel Glück! Solltet ihr hilfe brauchen - ich hab da gewisse Quellen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juni 2012)

Hey, Gratulation! Da bin ich mal gespannt, wo es euch hin verschlägt! Obwohl ein Umzug ja echt ätzend ist.


----------



## Honigblume (22. Juni 2012)

... weiß gerade noch nicht obs ein Highlight ist, ich wurde zum Fallschirmsprung eingeladen. Bis morgen muß ich mich entschieden haben... *weiaichweißnicht*


----------



## 4mate (22. Juni 2012)

Tandemsprung?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LFkPzObIug"]Skydiving Gone Bad - Grandma Falls Out of Tandem Harness      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Honigblume (22. Juni 2012)

Natürlich ein Tandemsprung... hätte ich bei schreiben können.

Ein ermutigendes Video was du verlinkst. Als wenn man einem MTB Anfänger gleich die übelsten Bails zeigt wo man erst im Aufwachraum wieder zu sich kommt.


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2012)

Ach was, lass dich doch von sowas nicht verunsichern - man findet zu allem, was man so antreiben kann, irgendwas im i-net, wo *MAL* was schief gegangen ist. Das ist sind aber doch Ausnahmefälle. Beim Mountainbiken passieren viel mehr Unfälle als beim Fallschirmspringen! Außerdem ist nichts im Leben 100 % sicher - außer daß man irgendwann mal sterben muss.

Also sag zu - das ist ein großartiges Erlebnis! 

Wenn's nicht so teuer wäre, hätte ich das längst mal wieder gemacht.


----------



## Chrige (22. Juni 2012)

UNBEDINGT machen! Ich habe vor...ach...es sind ja schon 15 Jahren... einen Tandemsprung gemacht. Das war einfach Adrenalin pur. Ich würde es sofort wieder machen (die Kosten halten mich etwas davon ab).
Mein Highlight (gestern): Vierte Biketour innerhalb von einer Woche OHNE Sturz. Das ist nach den vergangenen Wochen ein Highlight .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (22. Juni 2012)

ob das Video nicht ein Fake ist??

Mein Tandemsprung war genial, wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte.....


----------



## Honigblume (22. Juni 2012)

Die Dame wurde hinterher noch zu dem Mißversuch interviewt, nen Jahr später, sie konnte sich an das baumeln im Geschirr nicht erinnern, wenn meine englisch Kenntnisse ausreichen.
Ich habe zwar Höhenangst, aber Achterbahn fahre ich totzdem.
Mein erster Gedanke, wo ich gefragt wurde, war JAJAJAJA eben weil es wohl ein einmaliges Erlebnis ist.
Wenn man oben ist kann man immer noch sagen, man will nicht...

Tendenziell möchte ich schon zusagen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juni 2012)

Guck mal in deine Signatur, liebe Honigblume!  und jetzt entscheide dich...


----------



## Honigblume (23. Juni 2012)

Ich habe zugesagt *waaaahnsinn*


----------



## Bea5 (23. Juni 2012)

Klasse 
 wo wirst Du springen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. Juni 2012)

Mein Highlight heute bestand heute aus 86 Kilometern, 1200 Höhenmetern und ein paar schönen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. Juni 2012)

Heute das erste mal auf die Alb gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Und es war gar nicht so schlimm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin allerdings auch die "Einsteigerstrecke" gefahren wo die Steigung nicht so schlimm ist und auch asphaltiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bin schön gleichmäßig mit 8km/h hochgekurbelt und alles in einem  Lag bestimmt auch an dem netten Local den ich unterwegs getroffen hab (Frauen fragen nämlich im Gegensatz zu den Männern nach dem Weg ), der ist mit mir hoch gefahren und wir haben ein nettes Schwätzchen gehalten (dafür hatte ich sogar noch luft ) Da ging dann die Zeit iwie so schnell rum und schwups waren wir schon oben 
Dann bin ich noch ein Stück weiter mit ihm gefahren und er hat mir noch ein paar schöne Wege gezeigt 

Ärgert mich nur dass ich mich nicht schon früher getraut hab Dann hätt ich nämlich noch mehr Zeit die Alb zu erkunden bin nämlich nur noch 1-2 Monate hier 

Bilder gibts bei den Tourimpressionen, allerdings erst ab hälfte der Abfahrt, wo ich dann wieder allein unterwegs war


----------



## Honigblume (24. Juni 2012)

@bea5
In Stadtlohn.
Wann es stattfindet wird jetzt ausgemacht.


----------



## Honigblume (24. Juni 2012)

...habe heute mein erstes Mitteldistanzrennen gefinisht


----------



## Mausoline (24. Juni 2012)

Highlight von Donnerstag und Freitag

2 Tage den Runden gefeiert, bin jetzt im Club und es tut noch nicht weh


----------



## Lyndwyn (24. Juni 2012)

@Honigblume: Glückwunsch!
@Mausoline: Alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2012)

@Mausoline
 und alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## Chrige (25. Juni 2012)

@Mausoline und Honigblume: Glückwunsch euch beiden!

Mein Highlight vom Samstag: Mein letztes hartes Training stand an vor dem Gigathlon vom nächsten Wochenende. Ich habe bei mir in der Umgebung eine geeignete Trainingsstrecke, wo es ca. 30 Minuten ganz gemächlich bergauf geht. Da kann ich Intervalle fahren oder auch einmal ganz gemütlich. 
Nun zu meinem Highlight: ich bin in einem zügigen Trainingstempo den Berg hoch. Irgendwann sah ich vor mir ein Radfahrer mit einem Bein, der den Berg hochfuhr . Als ich ihn einholte, blieb er bis oben an meinem Hinterrad, obwohl ich mein Tempo nicht zurückschraubte. Wir haben gemeinsam einige andere Biker überholt. Das hat mich soooo beeindruckt. Und grinsen musste ich jeweils auch, wenn wir wieder jemanden überholten, da es sicher etwas demotivierend sein muss, von einem Mann mit einem amputierten Bein und einer Frau überholt zu werden .


----------



## Nieke (25. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich über 14 Tage auf meine Bestellung von Bike-mailorder gewartet habe, habe ich sie gerade eben storniert. Ich würde meine Teile ja schon gerne noch vor meinem Urlaub nächste Woche haben. 
Also gerade eben eine Bestellung bei Fahrrad-xxl fertig gemacht und noch viel bessere Teile gefunden. In der Hoffnung das die Bestellung diese Woche ankommt!


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juni 2012)




----------



## VeloWoman (26. Juni 2012)

Krasssssss....bekomme gerad die Mitteilung das ich nen Startplatz beim EBM (Erzgebirgsmarathon) vom Sponsor Bike 24 sozusagen gesponsort bekomme!

Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur den Kerlz und Schatzi zujubeln..das hab ich nu davon, wenn man sich für nen Gewinnspiel anmeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (26. Juni 2012)

Ist doch super


----------



## Tesla71 (26. Juni 2012)

Tour zur Eisdiele gemacht. 63km, 900 HM.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Juni 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 233010 Tour zur Eisdiele gemacht. 63km, 900 HM.


Und dann nen fettten Eisbecher???.... Es gibt doch nichts besseres, als auf ner Tour ein lohnendes Ziel zu haben 
Eisdiele war letzte Woche auch unser Ziel, allerdings  nicht so viele km und HM


----------



## Tesla71 (27. Juni 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Und dann nen fettten Eisbecher???.... Es gibt doch nichts besseres, als auf ner Tour ein lohnendes Ziel zu haben
> Eisdiele war letzte Woche auch unser Ziel, allerdings  nicht so viele km und HM



Die Eisdiele ist ein Stand am Luganer See, deshalb gab's statt Eisbecher nur drei Bällchen im Becher, Mußte Kraft tanken für die 800 m, 20 HM zurück zum Hotel.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2012)

Zusage für traumwohnung bekommen


----------



## Tatü (29. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Zusage für traumwohnung bekommen



ist nicht immer leicht Gratulation


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Juni 2012)

es war erschreckend leicht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Juni 2012)

und die vermieter wissen auch wie viele Bikes mit einziehen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (30. Juni 2012)

jetzt mal ein _echtes Highlight_ von gestern:

Ich war gestern mit meinem Freund und meiner Tochter Pizzaessen. Also sitzen wir da so im Biergarten. Jana (meine Tochter) furzt, daraufhin nimmt mein Freund ihr ihr DFB Sammelheft weg um sie zu fragen ob sie spinntdaraufhin fängt sie an zu weinen weil sie der Meinung war er machts etz kaputt so bis dahin noch ganz amüsant - also sie sitzt da und weint. So, nun streckt plötzlich eine Frau vom Innern der Pizzeria ihren Kopf raus und sagt zu meinem Freund: "_Kann die vielleicht mal aufhören, man kann sich ja kaum_ unterhalten..kurze Pause..._und Sie, Sie sind ja genauso bescheuert wie ihr Kind_"
 Zack war der Kopf wieder verschwunden. Mein Freund und ich schauen uns beide mit großen Augen und dicken Fragezeichen überm Kopf an. Also steh ich auf, streck meinen Kopf rein und frage was ihr Problem ist, man könnte ja auch einfach das Fenster zumachen.Und jetzt, der Hammer. Schreit sie von ihrem Tisch: 
"_Sie gell, erziehen sie erstmal ihr Kind richtig. Jetzt hält sie doch auch die Schnauze. Und wie sie überhaupt ausschauen - wandern sie doch gleich aus._"



 Ich hab ungefähr so gekuckt als wäre grad ein UFO gelandet, ein grünes Männchen ausgestiegen und frägt wo die nächste Tankstelle ist..ich war so perplex...hab mich einfach wieder hingesetzt...

Leider fallen einem die guten Sprüche immer erst viel zu spät ein... jedenfalls wünsch ich dem Biest nix Gutes

..wie jemand so derart eskalieren kann ist schon phänomenal  ich hab meiner Tochter 5 Euro geboten dafür dass sie noch bisschen rumschreit und weint - aber sie wollte nicht  sie hat blos gesagt: "die mag wohl keine Kinder oder?"

 Ihr männlicher Begleiter hat die ganze Zeit nur auf den Teller gestarrt und nicht einmal hochgesehen...er war wohl mit Fremdschämen beschäftigt...

So, Danke dass ich das mal loswerden dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (30. Juni 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Zusage für traumwohnung bekommen



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Wann ziehst um?


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2012)

@frau rauscher
gratuliere zur neuen wohnung! 

@kilkenny
leute gibt's  aber doch irgendwie amüsanter als es traurig ist


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juni 2012)

Umzug ist angedacht für September... vorher ist aber noch ein AlpenX geplant


----------



## Nieke (1. Juli 2012)

Mein Highlight heute ist die Erfolgreiche Montage meines Hussefelt 60mm Vorbaus. Ich bin so stolz es geschafft zu haben (nach ein paar Schwierigkeiten). 
Jetzt hat mein kleines Yellowstone einen neuen Reifen, neue Pedale, neue Spacer und einen neuen Vorbau - und ich bin pleite


----------



## alet08 (1. Juli 2012)

@Kenny: Du hast deine Sig halt nicht ohne Grund 
 ...Ich hätte glaub nicht so recht an mich halten können


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Juli 2012)

Endlich mal wieder bißl "Bergluft" geschnuppert und wieder bei Kaffee und Kuchen auf einer Hütte gesessen. Ging zwar nur auf Teer rauf und runter, aber man wird ja bescheiden  Und danach noch ein Bad im Walchsee, einfach herrlich!

@ Frau Rauscher: Wohin verzieht´s euch denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juli 2012)

München


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juli 2012)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, meinte eigentlich, in welchen Stadtteil!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2012)

ja hast ja recht 
Nähe Waldfriedhof, Hadern an der Grenze zu Sendling...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juli 2012)

Dann wird´s euch zum Biken wohl eher Ri. Karwendel / Wetterstein verschlagen. Dann habt ihr´s ja schön nah zur A95


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juli 2012)

ja mal schauen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Juli 2012)

Heute habe ich endlich meine Bremse ersetzt bekommen 
Hatte schon voll den Hals weil ich mich ohne Ende verfahren habe (musste mim Rad hin fahren weil ich kein auto hab ), im Endeffekt hatte ich doppelt so viele km wie geplant und kam 40min zu spät 
Der Mechaniker meinte noch "sie sind genau 41min zu spät!Jetzt müssen wir den Termin leider verschieben , nee war nur ein Witz!" ich hätte ihn umbringen können 
Das eigentlich Highlight war aber, dass ich statt meiner Juicy 3, ne Elixir 3 bekommen hab, weil die anderen bei denen nicht mehr verbaut werden  Und noch besser ich hab sie in weiß-schwarz passend zum Rad 
Man sollte die Garantie immer voll ausnutzen und das am besten zum Ende


----------



## Veloce (8. Juli 2012)

Die Trailbeschaffenheit  rund um mein  Haus  erkunden  und danach eine edle Bio Ananas zu genießen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (8. Juli 2012)

knapp 145 km und 1900 hm mit dem Tourenfully


----------



## Schreiamsel (9. Juli 2012)

Meinn Highlight am Samstag war es, den Berg, auf dem seit 20 Jahren unsere Ferienhütte steht, und den ich früher zu Fuß nur unter allergrößter Anstrengung und am liebsten gar nicht bestiegen bin, da hab ich mit meinem neuen Mountie und nach 2 Jahren Training ... also am Samstag habe ich nen Flitz bekommen, hab erst einen tollen Downhill ohne Angst und dann den Aufstieg (10 -15% Steigung auf ca 4 km) geschafft.
Ich bekomme vor Freude jetzt noch keine anständigen Sätze hin. Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich sowas kann  
Freu Freu Freu


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juli 2012)

der Mietvertrag für die neue Wohnung liegt unterschrieben auf dem Tisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Juli 2012)

da wir´s ja mit "_Kindern_" hatten  

meine Tochter wurde dabei ertappt wie sie versucht hat mit ihrem Freund außer Landes zu fliehen und das in dem Alter! Hier ein Foto welches bei der Festnahme gemacht wurde:


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2012)

dem betrübten blick nach zu urteilen wurden harte strafen verhängt


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> da wir´s ja mit "_Kindern_" hatten
> 
> meine Tochter wurde dabei ertappt wie sie versucht hat mit ihrem Freund außer Landes zu fliehen und das in dem Alter! Hier ein Foto welches bei der Festnahme gemacht wurde:



^^^^

nächstes Jahr gehts auch in die Berge.


----------



## snowbikerin (10. Juli 2012)

Highlight heute: Neue Reifen, neuen Vorbau, neuen Lenker, neue Pedalen im Wald testen!
Bald gehts los!


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2012)

grmpf blödes telefon....


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2012)

am freitag abend neue platzangst hose bestellt... heute angekommen... und gleich zur ersten Tour eingeweiht... geilo .. big thanks für den super schnellen versand an BMO ..


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Juli 2012)

ne geile Prüfungslehrprobe  Mein absolutes Highlight heute...

Und vorbereitend darauf gab's am Samstag schon nen Tourhighlight: quer durch Matsch und Wasser (dreimal durch den gleichen Bach ) um von den Vorbereitungen den Kopf freizukriegen... gewirkt hat's und die neu etdeckte Strecke war auch top


----------



## Grino21 (11. Juli 2012)

Hatte gerade meinen Trek Händer am Telefon. Morgen kann ich mein neues Schätzchen abholen. 
Jetzt sollte nur das Wetter mal besser werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Bald gehts los!



zu mir  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (11. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> zu mir  ?



nein in den wald! es war so: 

und ganz bald auch mal zu dir


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> und ganz bald auch mal zu dir



freu mich schon,- dir den neuen trail zu zeigen... 
Nora, 
 auch ganz easy mit nem hardtail fahrbar. 

bis bald... meine kleine.


----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bis bald... *meine kleine*.


Lügen haben kurze Beine


----------



## snowbikerin (11. Juli 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Lügen haben kurze Beine



Insider  und neulich hab ichs ihm quasi wieder offiziell erlaubt 

klick -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/c/report/914291

und alles off-topic! jetzt wieder ruhe hier und fleißig die tages-highlights posten!


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Juli 2012)

Mein Highlight heute waren die zwei Alpinspezialisten in der Route neben uns, die nichts anderes zu tun hatten wie fortwährend Steine loszutreten und uns somit einem Dauer-Bombardement von Felsbrocken aussetzen.

Das Highlight des Highlights war ein ca Autoreifen großer Brocken der etwa 2m neben meinem Standplatz runtergesegelt ist...

Und an der Wand wo wir waren was loszutreten ist echt schon ein Kunststück.


----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^^^
> 
> nächstes Jahr gehts auch in die Berge.



Hallöli Khu^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hallöli Khu^^



Hallöli zurück...  "zum glück" ist euch nix passiert. 

deppen gibt es,- krass.


----------



## alet08 (11. Juli 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute waren die zwei ""Alpinspezialisten"" in der Route neben uns, die nichts anderes zu tun hatten wie fortwährend Steine loszutreten und uns somit einem Dauer-Bombardement von Felsbrocken aussetzen.
> 
> Das Highlight des Highlights war ein ca Autoreifen großer Brocken der etwa 2m neben meinem Standplatz runtergesegelt ist...
> 
> Und an der Wand wo wir waren was loszutreten ist echt schon ein Kunststück.



Hornochsen!!
Aber offensichtlich ist ja alles gut gegangen *knockonwood*

Ihr solltet halt sonntags klettern gehen


----------



## Honigblume (11. Juli 2012)

... ein Trikotkauf, das Trikot war schon reduziert und an der Kasse zeigte sich nochmal ein reduzierter Preis, sowas darf öfter passieren.


----------



## Lykanth (12. Juli 2012)

Neues Radel für n schoenen Kurs geschossen =) Ohja... Freude!


----------



## niceann (12. Juli 2012)

Urlaubs Vorbereitungen Treffen ....
am Samstag gehts in die Dolomiten


----------



## Tesla71 (24. Juli 2012)

Langes Wochenende in Lac Blanc. Viel gefahren, nette Leute getroffen, ab Sonntag auch super Wetter.

Aber absolutes Highlight heute war, daß eine gute Freundin von mir heute olympische Fackelläuferin war! 

Leider konnte ich das ganze nicht verfolgen, da ich auf der Rückreise war. 
Hoffe aber, daß irgendwer es aufgenommen hat.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juli 2012)

ich habe gekündigt 

Wie oft hab ich mir das gewünscht, aber jetzt ists doch irgendwie komisch, nach so vielen Jahren


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Juli 2012)

arbeit oder wohnung?


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juli 2012)

Bestellung fürn neuen Hardtail-Rahmen fertig machen ...


----------



## Veloce (28. Juli 2012)

Die Hausschlüssel liegen endlich in meinen Händen .
Viel Arbeit wartet auf mich aber ich sehe jetzt auch dahinter die Freude .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (29. Juli 2012)

...und mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen 

Hab heute *endlich* meine Winterreifen von meinem alten Auto verkaufen können 
Dachte schon, es steht nie ein Dummer auf 

Mich freuts: endlich sind sie weg, ich hab wieder Platz in der Garage und die Kohle kann frau schließlich auch brauchen


----------



## FreakmitHerz (29. Juli 2012)

dass ich seid gestern, meine dekadente 87m²-Wohnung wieder alleine bewohne 
und gestern meine 4std Zwischen-Prüfungen in 4 Fächern vom Nebenstudium ohne Nervenzusammenbruch gemeistert habe und nun erstmal 6 Wochenenden "schulfrei" habe  welche effektiv zum biken genutzt werden


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juli 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> ... weiß gerade noch nicht obs ein Highlight ist, ich wurde zum Tandem Fallschirmsprung eingeladen. Bis morgen muß ich mich entschieden haben... *weiaichweißnicht*





Es war heute soweit!!!

Der absolute Hammer, so ganz kann ich es immer noch nicht glauben aus einem Flugzeug rausgesprungen zu sein. Es wurde auch gefilmt und die DVD sollte Mitte/ Ende nächster Woche bei mir sein


----------



## Silvermoon (29. Juli 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Es war heute soweit!!!
> 
> Der absolute Hammer, so ganz kann ich es immer noch nicht glauben aus einem Flugzeug rausgesprungen zu sein. Es wurde auch gefilmt und die DVD sollte Mitte/ Ende nächster Woche bei mir sein



...wollen wir sehn!!!!    
Bitte bitte bitte!!!!!


----------



## Honigblume (29. Juli 2012)

Zuerst muß die DVD hier ankommen ;-)
Bericht und ein paar Fotos sind auf meinem Blog.
Echt ein einmaliges Erlebnis, ich möchte auf jeden Fall irgendwann nochmal springen!


----------



## Bea5 (30. Juli 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Es war heute soweit!!!
> 
> Der absolute Hammer, so ganz kann ich es immer noch nicht glauben aus einem Flugzeug rausgesprungen zu sein. Es wurde auch gefilmt und die DVD sollte Mitte/ Ende nächster Woche bei mir sein




Klasse! Glückwunsch...und, hast Du Dich schon nach neuen Terminen erkundigt?

LG Bea


----------



## Honigblume (30. Juli 2012)

Konkret noch nicht, aber das wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2012)

Neuer Job in München: Haken dran 

*freu*


----------



## FreakmitHerz (3. August 2012)

Ich wurde heute dank potitivem CT von meiner Gipsschiene befreit da sich der verdacht auf eine Handgelenksfraktur nicht bestätigt hat. Somit muss nur noch eine leichte Schiene tragen  und kann jetzt am Wochenende beim Barbie Gap Camp in Albstadt trotzdem dabei sein  
Wirklich ein toller Tag trotz des ganzen Streß und rennerei zwischen Arbeit und Krankenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Neuer Job in München: Haken dran
> 
> *freu*




Na das läuft ja grad ganz gut. Gratulation


----------



## Grino21 (3. August 2012)

Endlich habe ich den richtigen Sattel gefunden.
War heute bei einer sogenannten Video Sitzpositions/Satteldruck-Analyse. Weil ich auf Tour vorallem beim Uphill Schmerzen habe. Da macht Biken kein Spass. 

Jetzt hab ich einen neuen Sattel und der Vorbau ist auch ein bisschen länger. Bin heute noch meine Hausrunde gefahren.
Kein vergleich zu vorher


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. August 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich den richtigen Sattel gefunden.
> War heute bei einer sogenannten Video Sitzpositions/Satteldruck-Analyse. Weil ich auf Tour vorallem beim Uphill Schmerzen habe. Da macht Biken kein Spass.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich einen neuen Sattel und der Vorbau ist auch ein bisschen länger. Bin heute noch meine Hausrunde gefahren.
> Kein vergleich zu vorher


Wo hast'n die Analyse machen lassen, wenn ich fragen darf??
Bei mir sind's nicht direkt schmerzen, aber ein Gefühl wie eingeschlafen ist in der Gegend nicht wirklich prickelnd...


----------



## Grino21 (3. August 2012)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wo hast'n die Analyse machen lassen, wenn ich fragen darf??
> Bei mir sind's nicht direkt schmerzen, aber ein Gefühl wie eingeschlafen ist in der Gegend nicht wirklich prickelnd...



Ich war in Wetzikon (ZH) Schweiz. Da ich eh von der Gegend komme. Vielleicht gibts auch anders wo so eine Analyse. 

http://www.veloplus.ch/kurse_veranstaltungen/default.asp
Ist nicht ganz billig aber das war es mir Wert.
Bei einer Tages Tour wäre ich fast vom Bike gestiegen und hätte es nach oben geschoben.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (9. August 2012)

2,5 km zu Fuß ohne Krücken!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2012)

@ Lieblingsschaf: Das kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ein Highlight ist!

Endlich wieder eine Tour im 4-stelligen Höhenmeterbereich absolviert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. August 2012)

Der letzte Weisheitszahn ist raus!


----------



## MissQuax (9. August 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Der letzte Weisheitszahn ist raus!



 Jetzt hast du's hinter dir! Drücke dir die Daumen, daß alles schnell und komplikationslos verheilt!


----------



## Chrige (10. August 2012)

Gestern endlich wieder eine Tour absolviert ohne grössere Asthmaanfälle. In den letzten Wochen musste ich zweimal abbrechen wegen Asthma (und das trotz Medikamenten). Gestern dann eine gemütliche Feierabend-Tour gemacht mit ein paar Flowtrails und einem wunderbaren Sonnenuntergang .
Und nun geht es mir auch stimmungsmässig wieder viel besser als die letzten Wochen. Was Biken so ausmachen kann...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (10. August 2012)

Super, Chrige, weiterhin gute Besserung!  Nicht übertreiben


----------



## niceann (11. August 2012)

Freitag 10.08. Neuen LV 301 MK10 Black Rahmen gekauft!
Samstag 11.08. Rahmen vollendet zum Komplett Bike! 
Sonntag 12.08. Erst Ausfahrt steht an! 
Freu mich RIESIG und bin gespannt wie das LiteVille so läuft!

wünsche allen noch ein tolles Bikewochenende!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. August 2012)

viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!

mein Higlight heute: Der Sigma Bike Marathon in Neustadt a.d.W. Ich bin nicht als letzte ins Ziel gekommen, die Strecke war soooo anstrengend hat dafür aber doppelt so viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. August 2012)

Radtour zur Eisdiele 2 Orte weiter.
... und der verpackte Fuß hält...


----------



## laterra (12. August 2012)

@Frau Rauscher: ich hatte auch überlegt mitzufahren, ging sich aber zeitlich nicht aus. hatte schon gelesen, dass der schöne trails haben soll. welche distanz bist du denn gefahren?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. August 2012)

die Mitteldistanz 

Die Strecke ist super! Ich finde sie ziemlich anspruchsvoll, es war sehr sandig und (für mich) einige Schiebe/Tragepassagen dabei. Aber Singletrails vom Feinsten!!! 

Ich hab es in der "Sonderwertung Allmountain/Enduro" sogar auf Platz 1 geschafft, aber leider hat man bei der Preisverleihung keinen Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gemacht, daher hatte ich da keine Chance


----------



## Silvermoon (13. August 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> die Mitteldistanz
> 
> Ich hab es in der "Sonderwertung Allmountain/Enduro" sogar auf Platz 1 geschafft, aber leider hat man bei der Preisverleihung keinen Unterschied zwischen Männlein und Weiblein gemacht, daher hatte ich da keine Chance



Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz!!!
Aber ich finde es ziemlich schade, dass sie zwischen Männlein und Weiblein keinen Unterschied gemacht haben. Das gehört normalerweise getrennt gewertet - da wäre ich an deiner Stelle auch voll enttäuscht gewesen!

*Mein Highlight von gestern war.....*
Ich bin gestern beim Bullau Bike Marathon, bei dem auch die Rossbacher Bike Challenge 2012 entschieden wurde, mitgefahren. Da war einiges los....
Hab Platz 5 in meiner Wertungsklasse erreicht. Das ist für mich vollkommen ok. Bin ja nicht in dem "Trainingszustand" vorne mitfahren zu wollen geschweige denn zu können  Ich finde es immer wieder bewundernswert, wenn Frauen mit über 50 die 45km in einer Wahnsinnszeit von 2:11h abrocken  Respekt!!!
Ich war ganz glücklich, meine Zeit von letzten Jahr um einiges verbessern zu können, heil und ohne Sturz ins Ziel gekommen zu sein und keinen Defekt erlitten zu haben 
Bin mit Flats gefahren, was bei dem Marathon sehr exotisch anmutete  Wurde im Ziel von einigen Fahrern diesbezüglich angesprochen und sie klopften mir respektvoll auf die Schultern - bin dann über meine 1,52 ganz schön hinausgewachsen  
Es gab auch einige schlimme Stürze 
Die Downhillabfahrten waren nach meinem Geschmack und da war ich froh, dass ich den Abend vorher doch noch die absenkbare Sattelstütze vom Stereo ummontiert hatte. Das kam mir zu Gute und so konnte ich problemlos diese Passagen meistern.
Leider bekam ich dann im letzten Drittel Magenkrämpfe, welche ich auf zu wenig Flüssigkeit und den Energieriegel von der Verpflegungsstelle schiebe. Kaum hatte ich den gegessen, bekam ich Minuten später Krämpfe  Tja, man sollte eben nicht rumexperimentieren und bei seinen Dingen, die man gewohnt ist zu essen, bleiben. Da hatte ich mich ganz schön über mich selber geärgert 
Aber egal, das nächste Mal weiß mans eben besser!
Ein nächstes Mal?????? Schaun mer mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (13. August 2012)

Gratuliere euch beiden zum Rennen. Ich habe nur Rennen geschaut . Und trotz fast abgedrückten Daumen vor lauter Daumen drücken hat es "nur" zur Silbermedaille für die Schweiz gereicht.
Aber es ist schon krass, in welchem Tempo die Jungs und Mädels bei Olympia über den Parcour rasen (23km/h in der Steigung )


----------



## Silvermoon (13. August 2012)

Unsere deutsche Grande dame Sabine Spitz hat ja mal wieder am Samstag gezeigt, dass man mit 40 nicht zum alten Eisen gehört und noch mächtig Power im Hintern haben kann  Das war von ihr - trotz Sturzes - eine Topleistung mit Silber 
Leider hatten unsere deutschen Jungs dagegen gestern etwas Pech


----------



## HiFi XS (13. August 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Radtour zur Eisdiele 2 Orte weiter.
> ... und der verpackte Fuß hält...



Gute Besserung! Die Bilder Vom Bein und Fuß sind eindrucksvoll  

Mein Highlight gestern: schöne Tour, wo querfeld gefahren dann doch der Havelhöheweg gefunden worden könnte    Beste Radfahren Wetter dazu. 

Und Glückwunsch an Frau Rauscher!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (13. August 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Die Bilder Vom Bein und Fuß sind eindrucksvoll
> 
> Mein Highlight gestern: schöne Tour, wo querfeld gefahren dann doch der Havelhöheweg gefunden worden könnte    Beste Radfahren Wetter dazu.
> 
> Und Glückwunsch an Frau Rauscher!



Danke! Mein Orthopäde uns seine Helferin meinten Ähnliches.
Der Fuß wird. Ab Mi gibt's wohl endlich ne Aircast-Schiene und ab Do Lymphdrainage.


----------



## Jule (15. August 2012)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Der Fuß wird. Ab Mi gibt's wohl endlich ne Aircast-Schiene und ab Do Lymphdrainage.


Mensch, was machst du denn für komische Sachen? 
Gute Besserung, Frau Schaf!!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (15. August 2012)

Die ersehnte Orthese ist am Sprunggelenk. Ich soll laufen und darf Eisdielenbiken und Autofahren!
... Und der Onkel Orthopäde war zufrieden...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. August 2012)

Stumpi gewaschen, bis in die kleinste Ritze geputzt, alles schön geschmiert und sämtliche Schrauben etc. überprüft. Das Radl ist jetzt alpencrossbereit  Und in einer Woche ist es auch schon soweit 

Morgen muss ich es aber nochmal durch den Staub beim Marathon jagen


----------



## HiFi XS (20. August 2012)

Sonntag in der Hauptstadt - Mann war es heiß!  - 40 Kilometer Rubber Queen auf Asphalt ... und wo kein Asphalt gab's stattdessen reichlich Brennnessel  aber es hat sich gelohnt...  ein Stopp am Flughafen See und von einem Ufer zum gegenüberliegenden geschwommen. Schön erfrischend und lustig - waren viele Leute im Wasser, die die gleiche Idee hatte


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. August 2012)

... der neue Arbeitsvertrag im Briefkasten... 
Jetzt ist überall ein Haken dran, ich kann beruhigt den Alpencross starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea5 (21. August 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ... der neue Arbeitsvertrag im Briefkasten...
> Jetzt ist überall ein Haken dran, ich kann beruhigt den Alpencross starten!



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in / mit den Alpen


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2012)

Hey Frau Rauscher,

jetzt sag doch schon, wo du rumfährst? bitte, bin neugierig


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. August 2012)

meinst du den AlpenX?
Da gehtâs mit einer gefÃ¼hrten Tour von Bad TÃ¶lz Ã¼ber die Seiser Alm an den Gardasee.
Und in einem Monat ist dann Umzug nach MÃ¼nchen angesagt


----------



## Chrige (22. August 2012)

Gestern Abend wiedermal einen neuen Trail entdeckt. Obwohl entdeckt ist wohl übertrieben, da ich als kleines Mädchen mit meinen Eltern immer dort rauf latschen musste. Er ist leider wegen den vielen Viehgattern nicht so flowig, dafür technisch anspruchsvoll und mit einer Topaussicht. Nächstes mal kommt dann die Kamera mit .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wiedermal einen neuen Trail entdeckt. Obwohl entdeckt ist wohl übertrieben, da ich als kleines Mädchen mit meinen Eltern immer dort rauf latschen musste. Er ist leider wegen den vielen Viehgattern nicht so flowig, dafür technisch anspruchsvoll und mit einer Topaussicht. Nächstes mal kommt dann die Kamera mit .


 
Hey chrige - das klingt gut... und die Viehgatter, gehören die zu Almen? Dann sind sie ja im Herbst vielleicht offen und man hat freie Fahrt...


----------



## Veloce (22. August 2012)

der  Thrill beim Nightride .
Die " Achterbahn "  mit Big Bäng  zügig  runtergesurft .
So langsam verstehe ich den guten Lopez .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (23. August 2012)

Kennt das jemand? Wenn man jemanden wiedertrifft, den man vor Jahren mal total toll fand und sich beim Wiedersehen dann denkt: oh Jesus, was hat ich denn damals für einen Aussetzer?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (23. August 2012)

Hmm ja kenne ich zu gut 
Habe vor ein paar Monaten durch Zufall meinen Jugendschwarm bei der Mitfahrgelegenheit getroffen (er als Fahrer, ich als Mitfahrer )  
Ich habs ihm erzählt dass ich ihn damals toll fand (er 12te Klasse und ich 9te oder so), er fands witzig und wir haben beide drüber gelacht  Und es stimmt ich würd ihn heute definitiv nicht mehr nehmen 

Morgen mittag fahr ich übrigens wieder mit ihm


----------



## Silvermoon (23. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Kennt das jemand? Wenn man jemanden wiedertrifft, den man vor Jahren mal total toll fand und sich beim Wiedersehen dann denkt: oh Jesus, was hat ich denn damals für einen Aussetzer?



*Ja! *
Aber seh es mal positiv: zumindest stellst du mal bei einer solchen Gelegenheit fest, dass sich dein eigener Geschmack im Laufe der Jahre doch wesentlich verbessert haben muss  
Kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten


----------



## murmel04 (24. August 2012)

ja bei meinem EXMANN!!! dachte ich schon öfters an sowas.


----------



## Mausoline (24. August 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> meinst du den AlpenX?
> Da gehts mit einer geführten Tour von Bad Tölz über die Seiser Alm an den Gardasee.
> Und in einem Monat ist dann Umzug nach München angesagt



...aber bitte mit Fotos  und viel Spaß


----------



## Tesla71 (25. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Ja! *
> Aber seh es mal positiv: zumindest stellst du mal bei einer solchen Gelegenheit fest, dass sich dein eigener Geschmack im Laufe der Jahre doch wesentlich verbessert haben muss
> Kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten



Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, daß sich manche Jungs einfach nicht weiterentwickeln. Es gibt halt Verhaltensweisen, die sind bei 17-jährigen völlig OK, wenn die Graupen aber mit Ende 20 sich immer noch so geben, dann ist das echt nervtötend. 

Mein Highlight heute: bin für Skylla gehalten worden!

Das hat aber leider nichts mit meinem Fahrstil zu tun, derjenige hat mich nämlich nicht fahren sehen. 
Es lag an der Bionicon-Ripoff-Billigheimer-Gartenschlauch-Kettenführung, die ich heute das erste mal im Einsatz hatte. 
Das fluppt! Bin begeistert, das Ding ist richtig gut. 

Dann noch diese Unterhaltung zweier Kids, während ich gerade im Hinterreifen den Luftdruck angepaßt habe - bei der nächsten Abfahrt hatte ich dann einen Durchstich.   

Kid 1: "Oh, man, ich komme mir vor als hätte ich hinten 'nen Platten und der läßt noch Luft aus seinen Reifen!"
Kid 2: "Das könnte auch eine sie sein, wegen den langen Haaren!"
Kid 1 vorwurfsvoll: "So was sagt man nicht!"



(Leider fehlt hier der ROFLMAO-Smiley, der käme irgendwie besser.)


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. August 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, daß sich manche Jungs einfach nicht weiterentwickeln. Es gibt halt Verhaltensweisen, die sind bei 17-jährigen völlig OK, wenn die Graupen aber mit Ende 20 sich immer noch so geben, dann ist das echt nervtötend.



Das Wort "Graupen" in dem Zusammenhang find ich mal richtig zum schießen



Tesla71 schrieb:


> Kid 1: "Oh, man, ich komme mir vor als hätte ich hinten 'nen Platten und der läßt noch Luft aus seinen Reifen!"
> Kid 2:_ "Das könnte auch eine sie sein, wegen den langen Haaren!"_
> Kid 1 vorwurfsvoll: "So was sagt man nicht!"



Sowas hatte ich mal in verschärfter Form: hab mich mehrfach überschlagen und als ich liegenblieb musst ich sofort speien also hab ich grad noch so den FF vom Kopf gerupft und losgings...
irgendjemand schrie dann: "das ist ne Frau, das ist ne Frau"!


----------



## Tesla71 (26. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich mal in verschärfter Form: hab mich mehrfach überschlagen und als ich liegenblieb musst ich sofort speien also hab ich grad noch so den FF vom Kopf gerupft und losgings...
> irgendjemand schrie dann: "das ist ne Frau, das ist ne Frau"!



Haben dann wahrscheinlich sofort die Handycams/Gopros gezückt, um das Debakel festzuhalten. 
Klingt aber ansonsten nicht wirklich witzig. Gehirnerschütterung?

Mein Highlight heute: Firmentriathlon in Pfungstadt!
Superlustige Veranstaltung, top organisiert, macht immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Anniunterwegs (26. August 2012)

Mein Highlight: Habe bei den Eltern mein altes Fahrrad im Schuppen wiederentdeckt, das ich mit 14 bekommen habe. Es ist wunderschön rosa lackiert und hat den Namen "Rosinante" auf die Stange gemalt. Was für eine Augenweide! Meine Eltern haben es wohl nicht über´s Herz gebracht, das gute Stück loszuwerden. Wie rührend!


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. August 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Haben dann wahrscheinlich sofort die Handycams/Gopros gezückt, um das Debakel festzuhalten.



Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet dass ich in den Weiten des Internets irgendwann mal auf derart unfeine Fotos stoße - kam aber nicht. 
(Gott sei Dank)



Tesla71 schrieb:


> Klingt aber ansonsten nicht wirklich witzig. Gehirnerschütterung?



Hm nein. Mich hatte es vorher während des Rennens schon mehrfach gewürgt...der üble Abstieg gab dann den Rest .. hatte dann auch üble Krämpfe in beiden Beinen   Wenigstens isses erst kurz vorm Ziel passiertder Besenfahrer hat mich dann eingesammelt

Ich hatte früher das Problem dass ich mich bei starker (Über-) Anstrengung Übergeben musste auch ohne vollen Bauch (ergebnisloses Würgen)...aber bevor ich nun zu sehr ins Detail gehe das Problem ist mittlerweile im Grifflag an einem katastrophalen Elektrolythaushalt und Blutzuckerspiegel...

Kennt das jemand? Gemeine Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (27. August 2012)

Ich war drei Tage biken mit den Jungs (und einem Mädel) vom Biketreff. Super tolle Leute, schöne Trails, schöne Umgebung und das Wetter hat auch mehr oder weniger mitgemacht. Nur könnte sich das ganze teuer auswirken, da die Trails den Appetit nach mehr Federweg geweckt haben. Zudem war der Inhaber eines Bikegschäfts dabei, der mir anbot, beim nächsten Biketreff nächste Woche ein Testbike für mich bereit zu stellen .
Ach ja und zu den Sprüchen von Aussenstehenden:

Gestern fuhren wir in zwei Gruppen. Das andere Mädel war in der ersten Gruppe, ich in der zweiten. Als wir ca. 10 Minuten nach der ersten Gruppe einen Bauernhof passierten, meinte der Bauer: "Tja, 2 Frauen mit 20 Männern, die haben es gut...". In Wahrheit waren es "nur" 16 Männer.


PS: Lahmschnecke: die Viehgatter auf meinem Hometrail sind leider immer dort. Aber wir können sonst im Oktober mal schauen .


----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute: bin für Skylla gehalten worden!
> 
> Das hat aber leider nichts mit meinem Fahrstil zu tun, derjenige hat mich nämlich nicht fahren sehen.
> Es lag an der Bionicon-Ripoff-Billigheimer-Gartenschlauch-Kettenführung, die ich heute das erste mal im Einsatz hatte.
> Das fluppt! Bin begeistert, das Ding ist richtig gut.



wenn ich demnächst dann mit Tesla71 angesprochen werde, weiß ich ja jetzt wenigstens, wieso 

@chrige
dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf dein neues bike 

mein highlight heute ist leider nicht vorhanden. eher depressionen beim blick auf die bodenwelle hinterm haus. dafür hab ich mir auf den alpen auch wieder appetit auf federweg am heck eingehandelt


----------



## wildbiker (27. August 2012)

Nettes Angebot für ne schöne herbstliche Enduro-tour bekommen.
Bald wieder mietfrei wohnen...


----------



## Veloce (27. August 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich erwartet dass ich in den Weiten des Internets irgendwann mal auf derart unfeine Fotos stoße - kam aber nicht.
> (Gott sei Dank)
> 
> 
> ...



Bei meinem ersten Ötztaler hatte ich vorm Timmel  auch so einen Einbruch .
Mit einem Gel und etwas Salz gings dann halbwegs akzeptabel bis zum
Ziel .


----------



## HiFi XS (27. August 2012)

Bin eine sehr schöne Tour gefahren am WE und bin ein für mich tricky Downhill-Teil auf  sehr unangenehm  rutschigen Waldboden gefahren und bin in den Kurven gut durchgekommen )) War ein richtiges Erfolgerlebnis


----------



## Mausoline (27. August 2012)

Chrige, wo wart ihr denn??? Bildchen?


----------



## Chrige (28. August 2012)

Wir waren im Entlebuch (falls dir das was sagt). Das ist im Voralpengebiet des Kanton Luzerns. Bildchen habe ich leider praktisch keine. Ich warte noch auf die Bilder der Jungs, die etwas mehr Zeit zum knipsen hatten wie ich . Irgendwo müssten zig Fotos von mir im Einsatz sein, da die Jungs meist die Kamera hervornahmen, als sie auf mich (und andere) warteten. Am Schönsten war es als die andere Lady und ich auf einem schwierigen Trail fahrend aus dem Wald kamen und die wartenden Jungs uns applaudierten, da sie wahrscheinlich nicht erwartet hatten, dass wir fahrend da runter kommen.
Sobald ich Fotos habe, werde ich sie posten.


----------



## HiFi XS (30. August 2012)

Gestern einen Pumptrack-Sprung  geschafft was ich vorher noch nie konnte - komplett rüber    War auf einem 'fremden' Dirtbike - der Besitzer hat die Gabel von 100 auf 80 gekurzt. War für die Bahn wohl eine sehr gute Entscheidung. War ich happy!


----------



## Chrischan1604 (1. September 2012)

durch meine Verletzung im Urlaub nicht fahren zu können, hat mich dazu gebracht die Kamera zu zücken 
Mit meinem erstem Fotoversuch gleich Foto des Tages geworden  das baut ein wenig auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2012)

Chrischan1604 schrieb:


> durch meine Verletzung im Urlaub nicht fahren zu können, hat mich dazu gebracht die Kamera zu zücken
> Mit meinem erstem Fotoversuch gleich Foto des Tages geworden  das baut ein wenig auf



sorry Mädels, habe vergessen mich aus dem Account von meinem Freund auszuloggen =) eigentlich sollte der Beitrag von mir kommen


----------



## 4mate (1. September 2012)

Link fehlt!  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1199968


----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Link fehlt!  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1199968



hihi, danke


----------



## Tesla71 (1. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hihi, danke



Danke, 4Mate, wollte schon anfangen zu suchen. 

Cooles Bild! Ist das Trikot wirklich so knallig?


----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2012)

ja, dass ist ein Troy Lee Trikot von 2012 
und Troy Lee ist alles andere als zurückhaltend =)


----------



## swe68 (1. September 2012)

schönes Bild!

Mein Highlight:
Meine erste MTB-Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike. Und es macht jetzt wieder Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (1. September 2012)

Mein Highlight heute war die Bestätigungsmail, dass mein neuer Rahmen verschickt wurde. Ich freu mich schon auf nächste Woche! Und ich freue mich so aufs aufbauen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. September 2012)

Mein Highlight war diese Woche die Tage Bike-Urlaub in Hinterglemm, in denen ich eine drastische Verbesserung zum letzten Jahr festgestellt hab... technisch und konditionell  Zwar alles noch ausbaufähig, aber es geht in die richtige Richtung...

Plöt nur, dass mir klar geworden ist, dass jetzt das Hardtail dem Fully weichen muss


----------



## wildbiker (1. September 2012)

... das das Fahrtechniktraining doch ne ganz schöne Menge gebracht hat...und ich heute einen schönen technisch anspruchsvollen Weg ziemlich steil berab gefunden hab (sah aus wie eine Downhillstrecke) (viele Stufen/verwurzelt usw.), den ich mich früher nie getraut hab zu fahren... heute kein Problem war.. aber Kumpel hats Bike nach unten geschoben...


----------



## Schnitte (1. September 2012)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ... das das Fahrtechniktraining doch ne ganz schöne Menge gebracht hat...und ich heute einen schönen technisch anspruchsvollen Weg ziemlich steil berab gefunden hab (sah aus wie eine Downhillstrecke) (viele Stufen/verwurzelt usw.), den ich mich früher nie getraut hab zu fahren... heute kein Problem war.. aber Kumpel hats Bike nach unten geschoben...



wo war denn?


----------



## HiFi XS (1. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hihi, danke



Hey Schnitte schoen!


----------



## scylla (1. September 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Link fehlt!  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1199968



schönes Licht und gute Bildkomposition


----------



## wildbiker (1. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wo war denn?



Bei Eisenberg...
Kumpel meinte da wär ne DH Strecke, wussten aber nicht so richtig wo die langgeht, daher die Vermutung dass wir da schon davon das Stück gefahren sind.


----------



## Schnitte (2. September 2012)

Erstmal danke für die komplimente  freut mich wenn es euch gefällt.

@wildbiker 
Klingt gut, da zieh ich im oktober hin  muss ich mich mal schlau machen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. September 2012)

Die ganze letzte Woche war ein Highlight! Bis auf 3 Tage Regen, die waren ätzend. Aber ich habe einen echt anstrengenden alpencross in einer männertruppe mitgehalten, und alle sind Pannen- und unfallfrei Gefahren. Ich hab wunderschöne Landschaft gesehen, die Dolomiten waren aber leider wolkenverhangen. Jetzt bleiben wir noch ne Woche am Gardasee und ich erhole Mich erst mal  *stolzfresse*


----------



## chayenne06 (2. September 2012)

@frau rauscher:
hab doch gesagt dass du das locker schaffst 
schönen urlaub noch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merethrond (4. September 2012)

Gestern Urlaub eingereicht - heute in Rodalben 48 km Singletrails mit 960 Höhenmeter auf dem Felswanderweg genossen. 
Perfekter Tag.


----------



## Chrige (4. September 2012)

Soeben meinen Urlaub gebucht. Da ich dieses Jahr noch keinen richtigen Urlaub hatte und bis Mitte Oktober auch keinen beziehen kann, habe ich etwas gesucht, wo ich auch im Herbst/Winter noch biken kann. Nun ja, daraus sind jetzt 2 Wochen biken in Brasilien geworden . Ich weiss, fast etwas unverschähmt, aber ich muss mich dieses Jahr unbedingt noch ein bisschen verwöhnen.
Und es wird Punkte für mein Winterpokalteam geben...


----------



## scylla (4. September 2012)

Du kommst ja ganz schön rum in der Welt! 
Super! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man in Brasilien biken kann 
Bittebittebitte dann einen kleinen Bericht hinterher, ja?


----------



## Chrige (4. September 2012)

Wollte eigentlich mehr in die Richtung, wo du letztes Jahr unterwegs war. Da der Touranbieter aber ausgebucht war, hat er mir heute verschiedene Touren in Südamerika angeboten.
Eigentlich war für dieses Jahr Biken in den Alpen geplant. Das kam jetzt aber leider nicht in Frage, da ich im Sommer keinen Urlaub machen konnte.
Bericht mit Fotos kommt dann natürlich.


----------



## Mausoline (4. September 2012)

Wow Brasilien  was hast du denn jetzt wieder Besonderes gefunden???


----------



## Schnitte (7. September 2012)

eigentlich das highlight von gestern:

gips von der Hand erstmal ab, dafür trage ch jetzt eine gipsschiene, welche angenehmer ist  und am 20. kommt die definitiv ab und ich hätte dann die Freigabe für leichtes GA Training auf dem Renner, sofern ich den Test auf der Rolle bestehe 
der "schulter-bruch" hat sich als Interpretationsfehler der Österreicher-Ärzte rausgestellt und ist lediglich eine fette Prellung  aber ich habe die Freigabe endlich wieder auf dem Bauch zu schlafen 

Beim Entfernen meines Gipses wurde auch penibel darauf geachtet, dass kein einziges Autogramm der DH Pros von der WM in Leogang zerstört wurde.

erleichterung macht sich breit. es geht voran


----------



## Chrige (7. September 2012)

Schnitte 

Mein Highlight gestern war eine tolle Trailtour am Abend. Zuerst einen steilen Uphill teilweise auf einem Trail und dann 450hm NUR auf Trails vernichtet . Und ich habe wieder einen neuen Trail auf meinem Hausberg entdeckt. Ich frage mich ja schon, wieviele dort noch auftauchen. Der obere Trail war vor einem Jahr noch mein Angsttrail, den ich nicht ohne Absteigen schaffte. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich dazu den Mut nie haben werde. Gestern fuhr ich den locker flockig und fand ihn nicht einmal mehr wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll. Vor mir sind allerdings einige Jungs und Mädels abgestiegen.
Der zweite Trail war dann auch schon mehr flowig als ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte, so dass ich praktisch alles fahren konnte. Allerdings wäre das Hinterradversetzen für die Spitzkehren von Vorteil. Der unterste Trail kannte ich vorhin noch nicht. Technisch war er gut machbar mit einer wunderschönen Aussicht auf den See als ich aus dem Wald kam (ok, es war inzwischen dunkel).
Werde die Tour eventuell morgen bei Tageslicht wiederholen.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes, hoffentlich sonniges Wochenende!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. September 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Und es wird Punkte für mein Winterpokalteam geben...


 
Da freuen wir uns schon! Da bekommt Scylla Punkte-Konkurrenz, zumindest für 2 Wochen . Wir werden wohl weiter in heimischen Gefilden bei Nebel und Kälte die Pünktchen sammeln... 
Biken in Brasilien  die spinnen, die Schweizer  ... nimmste Dein Bike mit oder leihst Du Dir dort eines?


----------



## Chrige (8. September 2012)

Mein Highlight heute... ja was wohl...  Dreifachsieg an der Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaft und eine super Leistung des ganzen Schweizer Teams!!!  Medaille 4,5 und 6 an dieser WM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (8. September 2012)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> nimmste Dein Bike mit oder leihst Du Dir dort eines?


 
Nein, der Veranstalter stellt mir ein Fully zur Verfügung...


----------



## wildbiker (8. September 2012)

...mit der Partnerfirma Rafting fahren gewesen(Teilnahme von 70 Mitarbeitern)...Klasse Catering und Wetter war auch gut und vorallem hats Spaß gemacht...


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2012)

Greifensteinbikemarathon Geyer/Erzgebirge mit dem 3.Platz gefinished....

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Honigblume (9. September 2012)

... meine Premiere beim P-Weg Marathon.
Ein super Event!


----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2012)

Glückwunsch wildbiker! 

Mein kleines Highlight - nachdem ich die Woche ziemlich erkältet war und sogar mehrere Tage nicht arbeiten könnte,  bin heute eine Runde gefahren. Am Anfang waren meine Beine so müde, das einfache treten war anstrengend. Aber langsam kam die 'Saft' zurück und nach eine Stunde ging es mir gut. Hat nicht geschadet, dass ich in netter Begleitung war und Spaß hatte!


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2012)

Danke, dafür bin ich auch ziemlich fertig... gestern beim Rafting heute Marathon...ich merk jeden Knochen und Muskel..
... und heute wars noch zugleich noch Feuertaufe für meine neue Reifenkombi (Mountainking+X-King m. Latex-Schläuchen), selbst aufgezogen und keinen Platten gehabt ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2012)

.
.
.
.
<--------


----------



## Schnitte (20. September 2012)

der Gips kam heute ab 
die Hand darf und muss ich jetzt bewegen  
zugreifen geht schon recht gut. Hauptsache bald wieder aufs Bike


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. September 2012)

Eine super schöne Urlaubs-Abschlußtour im Soca-Tal mit tollem Flowtrail gemacht. Manchmal entpuppen sich Touren, die garnicht so spektakulär klingen, als echte Highlights.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (20. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> der Gips kam heute ab
> die Hand darf und muss ich jetzt bewegen
> zugreifen geht schon recht gut. Hauptsache bald wieder aufs Bike



Glückwunsch Schnitte! 
Ich hatte heute meine erste Hunde-Runde per pedes ohne Orthese in hohen Wanderschuhen. Fußgelenk macht Aua aber hält! 
An alle Verletzten weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. September 2012)

: Das mit dem neuen DSL Anschluss in der neuen Wohnung hat funktioniert. Pünktlich, einfach... ich kann das kaum glauben! Das war doch früher immer so ein Kampf 

Außerdem scheint die Sonne durch die neuen Fenster der schönen neuen Wohnung mit der schönen neuen Terasse und dem Garten und ... ach, ich freu mich gerade ein bisschen


----------



## Schnitte (22. September 2012)

heute das erste Mal seit meinem Unfall wieder auf dem Bike gesessen =) ein Traum


----------



## snowbikerin (22. September 2012)

Neuen (gebrauchten) Morewood Shova st Rahmen erstanden. Jetzt muss nur noch fix ne neue Gabel her und dann gehts in den Wald! Falls jemand eine Gabel empfehlen mag, hab ich hier meine Anforderungen beschrieben:
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=600385
Im ersten groben Zusammenschrauben war es  auf den ersten Blick!


----------



## Chrige (24. September 2012)

Mein Highlight gestern:
Einen für mich perfekten Marathon gefahren. Die Strecke war 53km lang mit 1300hm. Die Singletrail Abfahrten waren auf Grund vom Dauerregen am Samstag teilweise nicht fahrbar. Ich hatte eigentlich vorgängig damit gerechnet (gehofft) eine Zeit zwischen 3:40 und 4:00 zu fahren. Schlussendlich kam ich nach 3:36 ins Ziel . Und dies obwohl ich einmal wegen Krämpfen kurz absteigen musste und wie gesagt einige Singletrail Passagen stossen musste. Am Schluss war ich bei den Frauen 36. von 84, was soviel bedeutet, dass ich zum ersten mal in der vorderen Ranglistenhälfte zu finden war  Die absoluten Highlights waren, dass ich schneller war als ein Freund und dass ich sowohl im Uphill wie auch im Downhill nicht nur wie üblich gelegentlich eine Frau sondern auch ziemlich viele Männer überholt habe. 
Ich habe immernoch ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht, obwohl ich doch noch ziemlich müde bin und mir alle Muskel schmerzen.
Euch wünsche ich allen eine tolle Woche und weiterhin gute Besserung den Verletzten.


----------



## scylla (24. September 2012)

Glückwunsch, Chrige!


----------



## Schnitte (24. September 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Mein Highlight gestern:
> Einen für mich perfekten Marathon gefahren. Die Strecke war 53km lang mit 1300hm. Die Singletrail Abfahrten waren auf Grund vom Dauerregen am Samstag teilweise nicht fahrbar. Ich hatte eigentlich vorgängig damit gerechnet (gehofft) eine Zeit zwischen 3:40 und 4:00 zu fahren. Schlussendlich kam ich nach 3:36 ins Ziel . Und dies obwohl ich einmal wegen Krämpfen kurz absteigen musste und wie gesagt einige Singletrail Passagen stossen musste. Am Schluss war ich bei den Frauen 36. von 84, was soviel bedeutet, dass ich zum ersten mal in der vorderen Ranglistenhälfte zu finden war  Die absoluten Highlights waren, dass ich schneller war als ein Freund und dass ich sowohl im Uphill wie auch im Downhill nicht nur wie üblich gelegentlich eine Frau sondern auch ziemlich viele Männer überholt habe.
> Ich habe immernoch ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht, obwohl ich doch noch ziemlich müde bin und mir alle Muskel schmerzen.
> Euch wünsche ich allen eine tolle Woche und weiterhin gute Besserung den Verletzten.



großartig. herzlichen Glückwunsch und vorallem Respekt für die Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (24. September 2012)

Chrige schrieb:


> Mein Highlight gestern:
> Einen für mich perfekten Marathon gefahren. Die Strecke war 53km lang  mit 1300hm. Die Singletrail Abfahrten waren auf Grund vom Dauerregen am  Samstag teilweise nicht fahrbar. Ich hatte eigentlich vorgängig damit  gerechnet (gehofft) eine Zeit zwischen 3:40 und 4:00 zu fahren.  Schlussendlich kam ich nach 3:36 ins Ziel
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch, starke Leistung 


...gestern Heimvorteil genutzt und MTB-Rennsaison mit dem 2. Platz bei den Damen/gesamt weiblich 4./14 beendet...Das motiviert natürlich für die nächste Saison ...

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kleinrad (24. September 2012)

Mein Higlight heute:
Freude das ich gestern am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit stand!!!


----------



## Nieke (24. September 2012)

@kleinrad: GEIL!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. September 2012)

heute Küche gekauft  Komplett Massiv Fichte mit Milchglas in den Hängeschränken und "Keramikbopperle" als Griffe
 (ja ich steh da drauf)

und ich mach etz einfach mal fies Werbung für "Möbelum" wer auf Vollholzmöbel/Küchen (in super Qualität zu gutem Preis) steht 


so weiter, und dann noch einen SSV-Schnäppcheneinkauf im Internet gemacht:
2 Kona-Radlhosen, 1KonaTrikot, 1 Fox Trikot für zusammen 60 Euronen


----------



## Veloce (24. September 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> heute Küche gekauft  Komplett Massiv Fichte mit Milchglas in den Hängeschränken und "Keramikbopperle" als Griffe
> (ja ich steh da drauf)
> 
> und ich mach etz einfach mal fies Werbung für "Möbelum" wer auf Vollholzmöbel/Küchen (in super Qualität zu gutem Preis) steht



Gute Wahl . Ich hab meine Massivholzküche vom westlichen Ableger davon. 
Die Messinggriffe allerdings sind Eigenproduktion .


----------



## Veloce (24. September 2012)

war ein  sehr schönes  virtuoses Sitarkonzert


----------



## HiFi XS (26. September 2012)

Gestern bei Dämmerung im Regen gejoggt (zu wenig Zeit zum Biken...). Das schöne daran war, das es trotz dem Regen warm war und die Fledermäuse flogen Kurven fast direkt an die Nase an  War sehr lustig. So bald es angefangen zu regnen hat hörte es genau so schnell wieder auf und meine Kleidung waren fast trocken als ich in die Tür rein kam.


----------



## Stradi (27. September 2012)

Lag das daran, das  es so kurz geregnet hat, oder hast du spezielle, schnell trocknende Kleidung?


----------



## lieblingsschaf (28. September 2012)

Eigentlich gestern und heute.
Gestern: Ein etwas gelangweilter Physiotherapeut bei den Gleichgewichtsübungen für das Sprunggelenk + ernsthaftere Radelprämiere seit der Verletzung bei 1 Std. lockerem Spinning und heute ist das Fußgelenk gar nicht mal so dick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. September 2012)

eigentlich von gestern: Wieder ne Prüfung gut bestanden. 
Solangsam seh ich ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## Tesla71 (30. September 2012)

Willingen!

Super Wetter, nette Leute, endlich mal den Starthügel der DH gesprungen...nicht wie letztes mal runtergekugelt. 

Unfallfrei bis zu dem Punkt, wo ich mein Bike in den Keller gebracht habe. Da hat mich doch glatt die Pedale in die Wade gebissen.


----------



## Schnitte (30. September 2012)

heute wieder als Zuschauer beim Finale des IXS Cup gewesen und Sandra mit Plakat und Stimme kräftig unterstützt. Es hat was genützt Sie hat gewonnen =) großartig =)


----------



## Veloce (1. Oktober 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Willingen!
> 
> Super Wetter, nette Leute, endlich mal den Starthügel der DH gesprungen...nicht wie letztes mal runtergekugelt.
> 
> Unfallfrei bis zu dem Punkt, wo ich mein Bike in den Keller gebracht habe. Da hat mich doch glatt die Pedale in die Wade gebissen.


----------



## Veloce (6. Oktober 2012)

war eigentlich gestern der notariell beurkundete Kaufvertrag und der Grundbucheintrag meines  Hauses .
Klein, freistehend und in Waldnähe


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch!!

Meines heute: Die ersten Trails hier kennengelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nieke (12. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Rauchen aufgehört, dann Geburtstag gehabt, Torte gegessen, tolle Geschenke bekommen, im Phantasialand gewesen - und alles mit meinem tollen Schwesterchen. 
Und heute Abend dann das Highlight des Jahrtausends: Ich habe mir mein Cheetah Ignition bestellt. ENDLICH!  Ich freue mich so sehr.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Rauchen aufhören ist gut! Habe ich vor mitlerweile über zwei Jahren auch gemacht. Halt durch, ist gar nicht so schwer wenn man es will!

Nachträglich Happy Birthday!


----------



## lieblingsschaf (13. Oktober 2012)

die erste Biketour seit dem Sturz im Sommer!
Der Puls ist unterirdisch und die Geschwindigkeit bergauf und bergab auch, aber das Sprunggelenk hält mit der Orthese und schmerztechnisch ist es auszuhalten.


----------



## chem (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

ich habe meiner Freundin ein paar Maloja Sachen schenken wollen, doch passen sie nicht 100%. Vielleicht ist für euch etwas dabei. Bitte entschuldigt die Eigenwerbung, doch wenn es jemanden nützt, wäre das ja schön.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/175902

Edith: Preise sind natürlich VHB


----------



## Schnitte (17. Oktober 2012)

heute das aller erste Mal die Gegend um Jena mit dem Rennrad erkundet...hui es war kalt und anstregend  ich bin echt ein flachländer Rennradfahrer, manche Anstiege bin ich kaum hochgekommen, doch ich wurde dann mit einer schicken Abfahrt entlohnt. Am Sonntag dann mit dem MTB...bin echt gepannt


----------



## Tesla71 (17. Oktober 2012)

auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Oktober 2012)

frische Luft, griffiger Fels, strahlende Sonne - such a perfect day


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Oktober 2012)

die neue Küche ist lieferbar 
ich freu mich so drauf!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Oktober 2012)

@ Rauscherin:

Wo warst du eigentlich vor München? Dann wirst du nächsten Sommer wohl mal in Garmisch auftauchen mit deinem Rauschrad?  Bescheid sagen gell 

Meine neue Küche hol ich Anfang Nov in Muc ab


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Oktober 2012)

ich war vorher in Rheinmain zuhause...
Garmisch: Logo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2012)

... heute mitm Cheffe in der oberlausitz gewesen... Dienstfahrt incl. Frühstück..
... Bremse kostenfrei repariert, weil Fehler vom Radladen...
UND: endlich neuen Hardtail-Rahmen bestellt... ist ja wie Weihnachten..


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Oktober 2012)

mein Highlight die letzten Tage:

eine Differenz von ziemlich genau 1000Euro bei zwei unterschiedlichen Angeboten für Elektrorolläden für zweimal genau das selbe Material + Montage 

  da hat ich ja nochmal Glück


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Biketouren, die so viel Freude machen, dass man sie danach im Herz mit sich herumträgt. So eine Tour hatte ich heute.


----------



## Schnitte (21. Oktober 2012)

@swea 
weiß gerade ziemlich genau wie es dir geht  bin gerade von meiner ersten enduro tour in der neuen heimat rein und total begeistert. bergauf bin ich zwar eine NUll aber bergab war so genial  habe gerade ein mega grinsen im gesicht


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2012)

genau, Schnitte - dieses herrlich dümmliche blöde Grinsen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Oktober 2012)

Eine tolle Tour durch tolle herbstliche, Sauerländer Wälder. 
Dieses Dauergrinsen hab ich jetzt auch im Gesicht. 
Schön wars.

Hier im Sauerland ist es soooooooo schön, das glaubt ihr nicht.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub's dir sofort, weil ich's weiß  Und ich beneide dich!!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (23. Oktober 2012)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, wie schööööööööööööön es heute war?


----------



## Veloce (24. Oktober 2012)

war die Bürgerentscheidung gegen die Panoramabahn im Kleinwalsertal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grino21 (25. Oktober 2012)

War eigentlich gestern 

Hab gestern noch eine kleine Tour gemacht. Im Nebel  ich weiss, nicht allen gefällt der Nebel. Ich finds echt geil!! Hat das gewisse etwas. Wir haben Nebel seit Montag heute ists ein bisschen weniger.

Hab leider keine Bilder gemacht. Nächstes mal dann.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2012)

die neue Küche ist da, und sie wird sooo schööööön! Ich freue mich, dass ich nächstes Wochenende endlich wieder mal richtig kochen kann


----------



## HiFi XS (24. November 2012)

Mein Stadtrad wurde derart lieb neu gemacht von meinem LBS um die Ecke! DANKE - big up!


----------



## wildbiker (24. November 2012)

Leistungsmessung per SRM - 750 Watt geschafft..


----------



## Deleted168745 (24. November 2012)

...

das Internet...

http://theuglydance.com/?v=ebglarpayw


----------



## HiFi XS (24. November 2012)

genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. November 2012)

Ein  wunderschöner Sonnenaufgang nach wochenlangem Nebel...Die Vögel  zwitschern, ein Hahn kräht, die Kirchturmglocken schlagen....gibt es  etwas schöneres an einem stillem und friedlichem Sonntagmorgen?

Gleich gehts zum Probelauf für einen Crosslauf nächste Woche


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. November 2012)

eben auf den Balkon nach 9 Stunden Tiefschlaf und festgestellt, dass es endlich mal direkt warm draussen ist. Gleich gehts auf Tour.


----------



## mr.ltz (29. November 2012)

Mein Mann hat mir heute ein -Merida Matts TFS XT Special Edition 2012- bestellt ..wird nächste Woche geliefert ........

Habe mit dem Account von meinem Mann geschrieben 

Simone


----------



## Deamin (2. Dezember 2012)

Schnee in Nürnberg und auf dem Heimweg.


----------



## Itzy (15. Dezember 2012)

Endlich endlich endlich ein eigenes Bike im Bikemarkt ergattert, jetzt kann der Sommer kommen!


----------



## NiBi8519 (15. Dezember 2012)

KLinke ich mich auch mal ein hier.

Habe mir auch ausm Bikemarkt ein Bike gekauft und habe es heute zusammegebaut- war einfacher als ich dachte.

Selbst ist die Frau


----------



## Martina H. (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin ein ComicHeld


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hihi super:thumbup:
Ich finde die Comics eh lustig

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bea5 (16. Dezember 2012)

Klasse


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. Dezember 2012)

Yippiehh...der Held meiner vergangenen Jahre - Pinhead - in einem MTB-Comic, wie geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (20. Dezember 2012)

Es war zwar erst zum Frühjahr geplant, nun war es doch heute schon soweit, habe ein Rennrad gekauft, wenn alles klappt habe ich es schon Ende nächster Woche, wenn nicht dann eben früh im neuen Jahr.

Ich freu mich


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Dezember 2012)

@ Martina: Wie geil ist das denn???? Echt super


----------



## Martina H. (20. Dezember 2012)

@Silvermoon: war mein Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir gerade mal den Thread "Die GrauZonenBiker" durchgesehen und Tränen gelacht 
Klasse!


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Dezember 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich bin ein ComicHeld




He he  - Spitze! Akupunktur


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2013)

mal wieder mit dem Snowboard oben auf dem Gipfel im Schnee stehen, und dann kam auch noch die Sonne raus. Und das schönste: Jetzt wieder auf der eigenen Couch lümmeln... München hat definitiv Vorteile


----------



## Principiante (25. Januar 2013)

Endlich wieder mal auf dem Bock!!!
Das erste Mal seit 11.11.12.....

JUCHHA!!


----------



## Nieke (25. Januar 2013)

Was für ein tolles Foto, Principiante!!! Und sooo ein schickes Bike.


----------



## Principiante (27. Januar 2013)

...danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Februar 2013)

... war grad der Bescheid über die erfolgreiche Bewerbung für ne Aushilfsstelle...


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Principiante (4. März 2013)

... ist zwar schon wieder 3 Wochen her, aber ich wollte es Euch nicht vorenthalten





_Les3Vallees, -21° _


...ich liebe Wölfe!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. März 2013)

wow!


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (11. März 2013)

Da warste aber fleißig


----------



## Principiante (13. März 2013)

...heute gesehen, in der Jugendfarm Lübars.
Die süßen Schweinchen!






Und die Riesenmama :






13 Stück!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. März 2013)

Die sind ja echt knuffig 
Ich fahr auf dem Weg in die Arbeit immer an einer Weide vorbei, auf der Schweine sind, das freut mich dann immer für die Viecher, dass die es gut haben.


----------



## mystik-1 (19. März 2013)

Ich habe dann auch mal ein Highlight, was ich zwar noch nicht ganz befreifen kann nach der Überrumpelungstaktik.
Bis heute vormittag wußten weder meiner Fahrleher, der Prüfer..geschweige denn ich, daß mal eben spontan (habe Prüfungsangst..nein, Panik..und deshalb erst mit Ü30 angefangen) eine Prüfung angesetzt wird.

Nach 20 Minuten war sie vorbei..und ich darf jetzt ganz offiziell Auto fahren


----------



## murmel04 (20. März 2013)

@Mystik GLÜCKWUNSCH

aber heist dass, du bist vorher inoffiziell Auto gefahren


----------



## Principiante (20. März 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch mal ein Highlight, was ich zwar noch nicht ganz befreifen kann nach der Überrumpelungstaktik.
> Bis heute vormittag wußten weder meiner Fahrleher, der Prüfer..geschweige denn ich, daß mal eben spontan (habe Prüfungsangst..nein, Panik..und deshalb erst mit Ü30 angefangen) eine Prüfung angesetzt wird.
> 
> Nach 20 Minuten war sie vorbei..und ich darf jetzt ganz offiziell Auto fahren







Gratuliere auch!

(Hatte meinen auch erst spät gemacht...)

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Chrige (20. März 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch mal ein Highlight, was ich zwar noch nicht ganz befreifen kann nach der Überrumpelungstaktik.
> Bis heute vormittag wußten weder meiner Fahrleher, der Prüfer..geschweige denn ich, daß mal eben spontan (habe Prüfungsangst..nein, Panik..und deshalb erst mit Ü30 angefangen) eine Prüfung angesetzt wird.
> 
> Nach 20 Minuten war sie vorbei..und ich darf jetzt ganz offiziell Auto fahren


 
Gratuliere!!!  Manchmal ist so eine Überrumpelungstaktik die beste


----------



## Schnitte (20. März 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Ich habe dann auch mal ein Highlight, was ich zwar noch nicht ganz befreifen kann nach der Überrumpelungstaktik.
> Bis heute vormittag wußten weder meiner Fahrleher, der Prüfer..geschweige denn ich, daß mal eben spontan (habe Prüfungsangst..nein, Panik..und deshalb erst mit Ü30 angefangen) eine Prüfung angesetzt wird.
> 
> Nach 20 Minuten war sie vorbei..und ich darf jetzt ganz offiziell Auto fahren



schöne Sache 
viel Spaß beim Autofahren


mein Highlight des Tages: Anmeldung für den RDC für die Dirtmasters erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Man war das aufregend, dagegen wird das Rennen wohl entspannt


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2013)

@_mystik-1_ Gratuliere! 



Mein Highlight: In bester Gesellschaft Teile der Höllentour in Salzgitter / Vorharz mit Finkenkuhle im Winterschnee  Ein absolutes Winterhighlight  

Danke Mädels 

Und - man riecht's .... es wird bald Frühling  (von der Wetterlage her)


----------



## mystik-1 (7. April 2013)

Wetter war schön! Das ist doch mal ein Highlight.

_Und wenn das Gefühl "werde ich versteckt gehalten vor anderen?" nicht wäre...hätte ich vermutlich noch ein Highlight._


----------



## Votec Tox (11. April 2013)

Heute Abend roll ich so mit meinem BMX Flatland dahin, natürlich bimmelt das Händi, ich dann telephonierend auf dem Radweg weiter gerollt, das leichte Flatland rollt ja so schön 
Plötzlich hupt es von hinten!
Ich dachte, welcher D..p fährt denn auf dem schmalen Radweg Auto...
Polizei 
Ich halte an, zwei Beamte (Mann und Frau) steigen aus, ich gleich:
"Das ist kein Fahrrad, das ist ein Spielzeug! Das darf man sogar im ICE mitnehmen!"

Das Ende vom Lied, sie waren sehr nett, erklärten mir, sie seien dazu angehalten die Radfahrer stärker und strenger zu kontrollieren, aber ich sei ja gut ausgerüstet (hatte natürlich einen Helm auf und Handschuhe an), wäre ja ganz langsam gefahren, kein Mensch weit und breit, es wäre von mir keine Gefahr ausgegangen  und sie belassen es dabei.
(Und ich hatte schon Angst sie kontrollieren nun Licht, Reflektoren usw. am BMX, wobei es wiegt nur 8,9 kg...)


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (12. April 2013)

na die waren doch mal nett 

Wie sieht das überhaupt aus mit den Kontrollen?
Angenommen ich fahre mit meinem Enduro durch die Wälder und jage ein paar Trails runter. Um wieder nach Hause zu fahren muss ich aber über die Straße gurken oder Radweg- ok ich fahre auch ab und an den normalen Gehweg 

Muss ich dann rein gesetzlich betrachtet mein Bike sobald ich aus dem Wald raus bin mit Licht, Reflektoren etc ausstatten  

Ist ja immerhin ein Spaßgerät wenn ich Trails schredder....

Also wenn ich Touren fahre würde ich vlt ja noch grade Licht dran klipsen aber mehr auch nicht.
Als nächstes kommt noch "Ihr Lenker ist aber ein wenig zu breit...." Tzzz dabei sind es "nur" 747mm


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> na die waren doch mal nett
> 
> Wie sieht das überhaupt aus mit den Kontrollen?
> Angenommen ich fahre mit meinem Enduro durch die Wälder und jage ein paar Trails runter. Um wieder nach Hause zu fahren muss ich aber über die Straße gurken oder Radweg- ok ich fahre auch ab und an den normalen Gehweg
> ...




 @Schranzi85:
Hier kannst Du ein bißchen im Berliner Forum lesen, wenn Du magst, die diskutieren gerade darüber :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515668&page=12


LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (13. April 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal auf dem Bock!!!
> Das erste Mal seit 11.11.12.....
> 
> JUCHHA!!


 

Top!! Richtig cool


----------



## mystik-1 (14. April 2013)

Wenn man zu spät war für den Höllenritt, kann man auch so am Sonntag morgen ~87km mit dem Rad fahren.

Ob das Fahren ohne gepolsterte Radhose so schlau war, sehe ich dann morgen am Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## mystik-1 (24. April 2013)

Ich kann meine Arme wieder bewegen!!! :-D
Da sitzt nach dem Radfahren oft der Muskelkater. Hatte mir mit dem Camelback auch ordentliche Abschürfungen geholt :-O


----------



## zarentochter (24. April 2013)

Heute morgen zum Fenster rausgeschaut und es war SONNEEEEE Auf mit dem Rad zur Arbeit  

Das kann ich heute gar nicht mehr übertreffen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. April 2013)

Grill gekauft !


----------



## mystik-1 (25. April 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Grill gekauft !


----------



## wildbiker (26. April 2013)

Erstemal nach 10 Jahren wieder Auto gefahren...Nun gehts erstmal anständigen Biketransporter kaufen. (Richtung Touran/Caddy/T4/5) - so richtig kann ich mich noch nicht entscheiden)..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. April 2013)

Hauptsache Automatikgetriebe und mehr als 250 PS!


----------



## wildbiker (26. April 2013)

Nee... soviel brauch ich nich, nur genügend Platz fürs Bike/s


----------



## contesssa (29. April 2013)

geniales Wochenende gehabt....erst am verregnete Samstag 8h Probe mit dem Philharmonie"gsangsverein" und nach nochmal 3h Singerei am Sonntag knappe 100km von Altenburg aus heimgefahren....tolle Komnination mit lauter netten Leuten. Sänger sind eben hart im Nehmen...in vielerlei Hinsicht
Bin sonst eher nicht im Altenburger Land unterwegs, da es keine Berge hat, aber war sehr positiv überrascht von der lieblichen Hügellandschaft und den schönen Dörfchen...war echt was für die Seele


----------



## wildbiker (29. April 2013)

Startest auch beim Haldenmarathon in Löbichau?

Highlight bei mir heute, Schaltkram von der Rohloff installiert... Saubre Arbeit.. funzt..


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. April 2013)

mein erster richtiger Urlaub seit September und dem neuen Job 

und es geht nach Riva und ins Vinschgau !!!!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. April 2013)

Dann viel Spaß und genieß den Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saba2010 (1. Mai 2013)

Hach, seufz.

Trails im Mangfalltal gefahren. Mit neuen Schuhen. Und neuen Pedalen. Und nie dagewesenem Mut. Cool wars!


----------



## mystik-1 (3. Mai 2013)




----------



## Sleyvas (8. Mai 2013)

URLAUB  Und ab morgen geht es erstmal paar Tage an der Mosel biken. Und Montag und Dienstag und Mittwoch...elendes Suchtpotential!


----------



## mystik-1 (9. Mai 2013)

ein total schoener tag mit ein paar usern bei der brockenvatertagsslalomtour geht zu ende.


----------



## schlammdiva (11. Mai 2013)

Erste Biketour nach Bänderriss (vor knapp 3 Wochen) mit Aircastschiene.
Hat gut geklappt und dem Fuß sogar gut getan 
Hatte sogar das Ok vom Doc.


----------



## Chrige (11. Mai 2013)

Super! Mein Highlight heute war auch meine erste Biketour nach meiner Knieverletzung. Zwar noch eine reine Forststrassentour ohne Singletrails, da ich es langsam angehen soll. Trotzdem hat es gutgetan, wiedereinmal auf dem Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Martina H. (12. Mai 2013)

.... war bereits gestern:

Nassgeregnet, schweinekalt, in bester Laune






 nach Aufstieg mit tollem Ausblick 





die Belohnung


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2013)

Die Belohnung war wirklich gut


----------



## Wetterfroschn (15. Mai 2013)

... endlich ist das Wetter mal echt gut und ich freu´ mich heute Abend eine Runde mit meinem neuen Schnuckel drehen kann...  ... so ist das wenn man sich endlich sein "Traumbike" geleistet hat (auch wenn´s gebraucht ist)


----------



## Schnitte (15. Mai 2013)

Wetterfroschn schrieb:


> ... endlich ist das Wetter mal echt gut und ich freu´ mich heute Abend eine Runde mit meinem neuen Schnuckel drehen kann...  ... so ist das wenn man sich endlich sein "Traumbike" geleistet hat (auch wenn´s gebraucht ist)



was ist denn dein Traumbike? Gebraucht hin oder her, wichtig ist doch der Wohlfühlfaktor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterfroschn (15. Mai 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> was ist denn dein Traumbike? Gebraucht hin oder her, wichtig ist doch der Wohlfühlfaktor



Es ist ein Liteville 601 MK1... ... ich werde es zwar wohl nie so fahren wie man könnte... aber es ist echt einfach ein super Teil...


----------



## Schnitte (15. Mai 2013)

Wetterfroschn schrieb:


> Es ist ein Liteville 601 MK1... ... ich werde es zwar wohl nie so fahren wie man könnte... aber es ist echt einfach ein super Teil...



oh schön  viel spaß mit dem Kleinen/Großen  

und es gibt mehr als genug Leute die Bikes haben, die sie nie ausfahren werden. da braucht man sich nicht zu verstecken. Am Ende muss man sich wohlfühlen und klar kommen. Was andere denken ist 2.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2013)

Mein enduro ist von mir auch etwas unterfordert, aber macht mir einfach Spaß! Das 601 ist ein Super Teil! Fährt mein Freund und ist begeistert...


----------



## Chrige (16. Mai 2013)

Gestern organisierte der örtliche Biketreff einen Testride für Giant 29er. Da es kostenlos war und ich die Leute gut kenne, fuhr ich hin, obwohl mein Knie noch nicht 100% ausgeheilt ist. Ich muss sagen, ich war immer etwas skeptisch gegenüber 29er.
Es war aber Liebe auf den ersten Blick (ok eher ersten Ride) . Das Giant Trance X 29er 0 geht auf den Trails richtig ab und die Geometrie passt zu mir wie angegossen. Ich fuhr Trails runter und rauf und ignorierte die Schmerzen im Knie. Da ich jetzt schon einige Bikes getestet habe, wird dies wohl meine Wahl sein .
Und das zweite Highlight: Mein Knie hat nichts abbekommen und ich habe heute absolut keine Schmerzen...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2013)

Heute eine fette Portion sauguten Kaiserschmarrn auf einer Hütte mit genialer Aussicht


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2013)

jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2013)

Von der Portion wären wir auch leicht beide satt geworden, die knappe Hälfte, die ich nicht geschafft hab, hat der Hund vom Nebentisch bekommen   (ich weiß, dass das kein Hundefutter ist, aber die Besitzer haben explizit nachgefragt, ob sie den Rest verfüttern dürfen, weil der Hund Kaiserschmarrn so liebt)


----------



## wildbiker (16. Mai 2013)

Enduro-Tour im Erzgebirge mitm neuen AM-Hardtail gefahren (anstrengend, aber hat sau viel Spaß gemacht ) ... nur durch meine Blödheit Rohloffschaltzug kaputtgemacht... Daher heute alles neu installiert - läuft wieder...


----------



## schlammdiva (17. Mai 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Heute eine fette Portion sauguten Kaiserschmarrn auf einer Hütte mit genialer Aussicht



Wo bist du denn gerade, wo es so leckeren Kaiserschmarrn gibt?

Übrigens mein Highlight heute:
Doc sagt Aircast-Schiene mehr und mehr weglassen und alles machen,
was Spaß macht und nicht weh tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Mai 2013)

Das war auf einer Kurztour im Berchtesgadener Land (Stoisser Alm). Ich hab ja nicht weit in die Berge.


----------



## schlammdiva (17. Mai 2013)

@ Pfadfinderin

Hast du es gut, ich liebe Kaiserschmarrn, aber bei uns gibt es keinen gescheiten.


----------



## mäxx__ (18. Mai 2013)

@Wetterfroschn

habe auch seit "Vatertag" mein Traumbike =>LV 601 MK1

@ Pfadfinderin

wenn deren Kaiserschmarrn ned so elends viel Fett im Teller hätte...
Ich bin vom Nusszopf und der Buttermilch mit Johannisbeeren begeistert


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Mai 2013)

Ein spontan Besuch im Harz  

Sonntag mit geilem Wetter, wunderschönen Trails mit echten Steinen! und... Höhenmeter!  





Danke an Martina und Lucie für das Foto - und vieles mehr!


----------



## Principiante (25. Mai 2013)

Mein erster Federwechsel!!
Gabel: Rock Shox Sektor RL U-Turn 140mm
Feder medium zu soft

Und fast ganz alleine! (Naja, mein Mann hat ein Auge dabei drauf geworfen...)

Ging eigentlich ganz easy... jetzt fehlt mir nur seltsamerweise die Schraube von meiner VR Bremse... ???

Auch ein ernster Blick zu meiner Katze, (die selbstverständlich die ganze Zeit alles überwachen musste) macht sie unauffindbar...


(Falls jemand eine Feder von dieser Gabel in Medium braucht, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden...)


LG, Principiante!


----------



## malerosh (28. Mai 2013)

Bei uns verschwinden auch andauernd kleine Schräubchen beim schrauben  

eeeennndlich nach zwei wochen Dauerregen heute mal wieder im wald gewesen. Ohne Job zu sein hat den vorteil, das man vormittags die ruhe und leere im Wald geniessen kann ohne ständig spaziergängern ausweichen zu müssen. Einmal hätt ich fast im See gebadet, war doch etwas rutschiger zwischendurch . Die neue farbe meines Rades: Schlamm. 






Und gleich fahr ich los und hol den Schlüssel der neuen Wohnung, ausgestattet mit Zettel, Stift und Zollstock und dann wird der baumarkt geplündert.

Ich bin dann mal weg. Malen, streichen, geld aus geben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (1. Juni 2013)

Man ist ja bescheiden geworden und freut sich schon, wenn der seit drei Tagen anhaltende Dauerregen mal eine Pause einlegt. Bin tatsächlich eine ganze Stunde lang nur von unten her nass geworden. Hier sind die Wege in der Saaleaue komplett überspült und deswegen gesperrt....statt eines Stadions haben wir jetzt eine Naturbadeanstalt.


----------



## contesssa (2. Juni 2013)

Ob das nun ein highlight ist, weiß ich wirklich nicht, aber an eine solche Situation kann ich mich als eingeborene Jenenserin nicht erinnern. Bin heute wieder im Regen gefahren und die Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen sind wohl die einzigen, die der katastrophalen Situation etwas abgewinnen können. Bei uns ist Seenot, morgen und Dienstag bleiben Schulen und Kitas zu, Gewerbegebiete und Dörfer sind nicht mehr erreichbar. Und es regnet immer nochMal sehen, wie ich morgen zur Schule komme...Notversorgung ist gewährleistet...


----------



## dirty sam (2. Juni 2013)

Moin !






Das schlechte Wetter wollen sie nicht verkaufen ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juni 2013)

mein Foto in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages 
Ihr dürft gerne klicken


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Juni 2013)

Heute=Gestern. 

War immer auf Singletrail suche und schwupp di wupp im Heimischen Wald... na was verbirgt sich denn da-kann doch nicht.  Doch kann!!!!!
Hab den Pfad abgelaufen, teils musste das Bike getragen werden.  Als ich oben angekommen bin stand ich auf ner Kreuzung aber na guck es geht noch weiter hoch- Wurzelpasagen und teils verblockt, es wurde immer besser und länger. Doch da.... unsere Jäger haben wohl was dagegen und ein dicker Baumstamm lag quer-nach einer Qual von 10 min war dieser aus dem Weg geräumt Ällabätsch... Ja für manche scheint das normal zu sein aber wenn man ewig nix findet und frustriert ist, dann ist es wohl ein Highlight 

Die Bilder sind vom unteren Teil. Von dem oberen muss ich auf jeden Fall noch welche machen-war der Hammer 




















Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2013)

einen neuen Trail zu entdecken ist immer fein 



Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Doch da.... unsere Jäger haben wohl was dagegen und ein dicker Baumstamm lag quer-nach einer Qual von 10 min war dieser aus dem Weg geräumt Ällabätsch



next time lässt ihn liegen und fütterst einfach auf der oberen Seite mit kleinen Ästchen zur Schanze auf.
Die haben eigentlich gar nichts gegen uns, die wollen uns nur die Trails verschönern


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Juni 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> einen neuen Trail zu entdecken ist immer fein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war auch mein Gedanke 
Aber ich könnte drauf Wetten das ich nix stabiles hinbekomme und es kracht und scheppert 
Außerdem kamen dann als ich ganz oben war und vor Begeisterung rast gemacht habe Reiter den Weg entlang- wo auch immer die her kamen es muss wohl noch einen anderen Pfad geben, denn meiner geht für Tiere gar nicht.
Schade nur das die Bilder nix geworden sind 
Hab an meiner Cam zu viel gespielt wie es scheint.


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Juni 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> *War immer auf Singletrail suche und schwupp di wupp im Heimischen  Wald... na was verbirgt sich denn da...  Wurzelpasagen und teils  verblockt, es wurde immer besser und länger.*



Das tragen hat sich geloht - ein richtiges Highlight


----------



## contesssa (9. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal ein WE mit richtig viel Bike...auch wenn es gestern auf etwas ruppigen Untergrund lauthals einen Reifen ins Jenseits befördert hat. Mussten mit geflicktem Schlauch und löchrigem Mantel noch mal ins Tal und nachrüsten. Aber der neuerliche Aufstieg endete dann in der luftigen Höhe einer netten Lokalität in der Sonne und wir haben tatsächlich einen süßen trail nach abwärts gefunden...trotz oder vielleicht wegen der Weizen. Heute wars dann ne Rennsteigrunde, leider hat mächtiges Gewitter den zweiten Teil ( Inselsberg) vermasselt, aber war auch so ok...bin endlich mal einen runtergeladenen track komplett gefahren, ohne am Ende ganz woanders rauszukommen. Leider waren trails Mangelware...schade eigentlich!


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2013)

Schatzi ist wieder da  das Leben geht weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. Juni 2013)

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass es schnell wieder bergauf geht. Daheim erholt man sich ja meist noch besser als woanders, und sei dort die Pflege noch so gut.


----------



## murmel04 (10. Juni 2013)

So die Arbeitswelt hat mich bald wieder, Vorstellungsgespräch und dann das Ding gleich fest gemacht - so mag ich das

Also nix mit Arbeitslosengeld und so - Gott sein Dank.

Ab und an muss Frau auch mal Glück haben.


----------



## swe68 (11. Juni 2013)

@murmel04 

Urlaub: Nachdem es den ganzen Vormittag noch geregnet hat, schnell noch eine kleine Bergtour am Nachmittag. 2 Gipfel ganz für uns alleine! 
So mag ich das.


----------



## Chrige (13. Juni 2013)

Gestern Bikeurlaub gebucht und heute schon die Unterlagen erhalten. Geht zwar noch 6 Monate, doch dann fliege ich nun definitiv auf die Kapverden :-D (und sammle dann gleich ein paar Punkte für den WP).


----------



## contesssa (18. Juni 2013)

Gestern und heute endlich mal Rennrad gefahren, erstmals in diesem wettertechnisch verkorksten Jahr und heute den 17%-Kanten geschafft....es geht aufwärts


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2013)

Gestern endlich seit Jahren mal wieder Gämsen gesehen    Leider waren sie ziemlich weit weg.


----------



## mystik-1 (20. Juni 2013)

contesssa schrieb:


> Gestern und heute endlich mal Rennrad gefahren, erstmals in diesem wettertechnisch verkorksten Jahr und heute den 17%-Kanten geschafft....es geht aufwärts



fahre zur Zeit alleine RR, macht leider nicht ganz so viel Spaß.


----------



## Itzy (22. Juni 2013)

Dank des tollen Techniktrainings heute habe ich meine Angst vor Stufen überwunden und bin sowohl die sechs Holzstufen im Wald als auch die sieben Stufen am Treffpunkt runtergehoppelt  Dafür allein hat sich der Kurs schon gelohnt.


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch 
Ist oft nur eine Kopfsache und in einer Gruppe fällt einem vieles leichter. 

Dann mal fröhliches weiter hoppeln 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. Juni 2013)

Die Wirbelblockade in der evon Samstag, die mich am WE fast nur hat krichen lassen ist über Nacht von selbst verschwunden und der am Freitag spontan aufgetretene Bluterguß am Bänderrißknöchel hat anscheinend auch keinen Spaß mehr daran mich weiter zu ärgern und macht ebenfalls nen Abflug.
So wird das was mit dem Rennen am WE!


----------



## Saba2010 (28. Juni 2013)

Mein Bike ist wieder da - ganz heil.... Und eine neue absenkbaren Sattelstütze hat es auch bekommen  der ungeplante Gabel-Service hat mir anscheinend eine neue Gabel eingebracht.


----------



## Tesla71 (29. Juni 2013)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> Mein Bike ist wieder da - ganz heil.... Und eine neue absenkbaren Sattelstütze hat es auch bekommen  der ungeplante Gabel-Service hat mir anscheinend eine neue Gabel eingebracht.



Rock Shox?  

Mein Highlight: habe jetzt erst einmal frei und Zeit mein Bike aufzurüsten. Absenkbare Sattelstütze liegt hier schon rum. Neue Pedale sind unterwegs.

Neue Bremse und Schalthebel habe ich auch, aber das kommt erst nach dem Bike-Urlaub dran. Immer nach dem Motto: keine Experimente im Urlaub.


----------



## Saba2010 (29. Juni 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Rock Shox?


 ja, Reverb. Neue Pedale hat es schon vor Wochen bekommen, der Rest ist nur generalüberholt (Kette, Bremsen etc.). Und heute regnet es  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> Neue Bremse und Schalthebel habe ich auch, aber das kommt erst nach dem Bike-Urlaub dran. Immer nach dem Motto: keine Experimente im Urlaub.


Habe ich genauso gemacht


----------



## Wakasa (29. Juni 2013)

Habe mich 3 Wochen lang aufs Biken gefreut weil mein Bike im Elternhaus steht und ich ausserhalb wohne. Dann Prognose, Regen...
Aber, nix da! Sonne war da, ab und an bewölkt, also die Zeit genutzt und ein paar Km gemacht über stock und Stein.

Aber dieser Sattel....der bringt mich um -.-


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (29. Juni 2013)

SchnÃ¤ppchen geschossen: Balanceboard fÃ¼r 14â¬ gekauft und eines "selbstgemacht" fÃ¼r 38â¬: Tischlerplatte 60x60cm + Minibasketball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (30. Juni 2013)

Ein kleines Rehkitz, gerade mal etwas höher als meine Knie...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja nett!  Bin mir nicht sicher, was es war, aber ich glaube, letzte Woche ein Hirschkalb gesehen zu haben. War aber nicht mehr ganz so klein, da die weißen Flecken schon weg waren.


----------



## swe68 (30. Juni 2013)

Es war richtig süß. Mutter kreuzte meinen Weg und das arme Kleine blieb fast stehen, weil es sich nicht traute, vor mir zu wechseln. Natürlich bin ich gerne in die Eisen gegangen, um dem Kleinen einen gefahrlosen Übergang zu ermöglichen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (1. Juli 2013)

... war gestern: 24-h-Rennen erfolgreich gefinished!


----------



## Veloce (1. Juli 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> ... war gestern: 24-h-Rennen erfolgreich gefinished!


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> ... war gestern: 24-h-Rennen erfolgreich gefinished!



super Leistung, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Juli 2013)

Bin immer noch ganz happy den 1000er in Osterdorf innerhalb der Zeitvorgabe geschafft zu haben. (5 Minuten vor Kontrollschluß waren wir da.

Zum Glück habe ich jetzt noch 2 Tage frei, gestern hab ich praktisch den ganzen Tag geschlafen.

In den 4 Tagen habe ich nur 4 Stunden geschlafen, ist schon eine krasse Grenzerfahrung, wenn man auf einmal so seltsame Gestalten am Straßenrand liegen sieht.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (2. Juli 2013)

Seltsame Gestalten am Straßenrand??


----------



## Owaya (4. Juli 2013)

haben jetzt die letzten Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen, am Montag gehts auf meinen ersten AlpenX


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß!
Mein Highlight heute: Gleich gehts los, 3 Tage Engadin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owaya (4. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> Mein Highlight heute: Gleich gehts los, 3 Tage Engadin


 Danke  Dir auch viel Spaß


----------



## Schnitte (7. Juli 2013)

erster Ritt mit dem neuen Bike und es ist so großartig. I luv it 
achja und die Sonne hat geschienen, wie wunderbar dann Radfahren ist


----------



## Veloce (7. Juli 2013)

Eine schöne kurze Rennradrunde und  danach beim bisher schönsten Konzert ( Zupforchester ) mitgespielt .


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Juli 2013)

Gestern war bei uns Autofreier Sonntag und da alle Leute auf den Straßen unterwegs waren, war der Wald unser 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jboe (8. Juli 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Gestern war bei uns Autofreier Sonntag und da alle Leute auf den Straßen unterwegs waren, war der Wald unser
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



tolles Highlight! 
Wir waren im Planschbecken.


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Juli 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> tolles Highlight!
> Wir waren im Planschbecken.



Das hätte ich gut gebrauchen können...
Dafür gab es ganz viel Bier da überall Stände waren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veloce (13. Juli 2013)

Mit frisch getuntem Spezi  ein paar Trails in der Abendsonne gerockt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Juli 2013)

Gestern eine tolle Tour mit meinem GG gemacht. 45 km tolle Landschaft, teilweise tolle Trails, 880 HM. 
Hach, was war das schöööööööööööön........


----------



## Hupfnudl (14. Juli 2013)

Ist zwar schon von gestern, aber war trotzdem ein absolutes Highlight:

Tour in der Jachenau und an der Isar entlang (bzw wegen der Hochwasserfolgen mehrmals durch sie hindurch) zum Walchensee, bei bestem Wetter und mit super Leuten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (14. Juli 2013)

Mein Highlight heute: Ein 8km-Lauf. Für viele nichts besonderes, aber ich geniesse jeden Lauf  egal wie kurz, oder wie lang.

Und ein weiteres Highlight: Gleich wird gegrillt.   Es gibt Spareribs


----------



## Veloce (14. Juli 2013)

150 Km Rennradtour an belgischen Kanälen entlang .
Feinste Beinpflege


----------



## HardTailTrial (14. Juli 2013)

Hupfnudl schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon von gestern, aber war trotzdem ein absolutes Highlight:
> 
> Tour in der Jachenau und an der Isar entlang (bzw wegen der Hochwasserfolgen mehrmals durch sie hindurch) zum Walchensee, bei bestem Wetter und mit super Leuten!



Geile Bilder, beim Foto blau würde ich glatt ein Bad nehmen(sieht nicht sehr tief aus, also eher ein Fussbad)


----------



## Hupfnudl (15. Juli 2013)

HardTailTrial schrieb:


> Geile Bilder, beim Foto blau würde ich glatt ein Bad nehmen(sieht nicht sehr tief aus, also eher ein Fussbad)



Danke! Hätte mich auch sehr gereizt, aber dann wärs ja nimmer so schön gewesen (ist sehr schlammig)! Das ist aber tiefer als es ausschaut, das täuscht ein bißchen durch das klare Wasser


----------



## Chrige (15. Juli 2013)

Mein Highlight gestern: Tolle Tour in den Alpen zusammen mit Fantasmina. Hat Spass gemacht, obwohl die Schneefelder uns zwischendurch fast den Rest gaben . Mehr Fotos im Thread "Biken in der Schweiz".


----------



## scylla (15. Juli 2013)

schöne Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. Juli 2013)

Mein Highlight heute:

Radfahren fürs Sportabzeichen

20km in 39:51 min. 
Ich glaub, 52 min hätte ich für Gold brauchen dürfen


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juli 2013)

Veloce" data-source="post: 10772629"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> 150 Km Rennradtour an belgischen Kanälen entlang .
> Feinste Beinpflege


----------



## mystik-1 (17. Juli 2013)

Seepferdchen Nummer 1 in der Tasche!
nein...nicht meins ^^


----------



## Veloce (17. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


>



Die nächste Tour soll nochmal 30 km länger werden .
Es wird Zeit wieder Langstreckenkondition aufzubauen .


----------



## jboe (17. Juli 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Seepferdchen Nummer 1 in der Tasche!
> nein...nicht meins ^^


 Glückwunsch!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juli 2013)

Grad ein paar Tage Bikeurlaub in Saalbach gebucht. Sonntag geht's los... 
Und vielleicht regelt sich danach entspannt auch so einiges.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (18. Juli 2013)

Super! Wünsche Euch nen wunderschönen Urlaub


----------



## Wetterfroschn (18. Juli 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Grad ein paar Tage Bikeurlaub in Saalbach gebucht. Sonntag geht's los...
> Und vielleicht regelt sich danach entspannt auch so einiges.



Wir fahren übernächste Woche nach Selbiges... bin schon gespannt wie eine Feder... war dort noch nie... hab´s aber schon im April gebucht... sind ja doch auch dann überall Ferien... vielleicht kannst Du mir ein paar Tipps geben für schöne und nicht allzu steile Touren? Wäre super.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juli 2013)

Wetterfroschn schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst Du mir ein paar Tipps geben für schöne und nicht allzu steile Touren? Wäre super.



Steil rauf oder runter?  Ganz easy und nicht steil ist der Hacklbergtrail, dafür muss man aber ca. 150 allersteilst hochschieben. Auch ganz easy Milkaline, für beides Start in Saalbach. Die Bikekarte vor Ort hilft dir weiter, mach dir mal keine Sorgen, damit kommt man besser zurecht als mit einer Kompasskarte, weil die so viele Wege neu gebaut haben, da stimmt sowieso nichts mehr. Wo früher ein Wanderweg war, steht jetzt eine Liftstation etc.
Der neue Hochalmtrail ist nur bei längerer trockener Witterung zum empfehlen, da schon tiefe Schlammlöcher sind.

Mein Highlight: Zusage für neuen Job bekommen!


----------



## Wetterfroschn (18. Juli 2013)

Ich gratuliere und wünsche Dir alles Gute für die berufliche Laufbahn... und so natürlich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Juli 2013)

Wetterfroschn schrieb:


> Wir fahren Ã¼bernÃ¤chste Woche nach Selbiges... bin schon gespannt wie eine Feder... war dort noch nie... habÂ´s aber schon im April gebucht... sind ja doch auch dann Ã¼berall Ferien... vielleicht kannst Du mir ein paar Tipps geben fÃ¼r schÃ¶ne und nicht allzu steile Touren? WÃ¤re super.


Falls ihr in nem Bike-Hotel seid, schaut mal nach gefÃ¼hrten Touren. Wir sind z.B. im Bike Hotel Conrad, und da sind die Guides inklusive.
Trails wie Pfadfinderin schon sagte: Hackelbergtrail mit steilem "Anschieben" (Anfahrt kann man das nimmer nennen, obáºohl letztes Jahr tatsÃ¤chlich welche aus unserer Gruppe bis rauf getreten sind) oder Milka-Line mit Gondel hopch und mit Flow runter...
Wir werden uns dieses Jahr wohl mal an der Big5 versuchen...
 @Pfadfinderin: GlÃ¼ckwunsch zum Job und einen guten Start!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. Juli 2013)

Hotel Conrad? Waren wir auch mal, ich fand es da komisch, iw geführten Touren damals (war 2010) voller marathonisti...

Mein Highlight heute: URLAUB ! Und Samstag startet der dolocross!


----------



## Wetterfroschn (19. Juli 2013)

Wir nächtigen im Spielberghaus... ... finde so eine "Hüttenatmoshpäre" einfach total gemütlich und relaxt... da fühle ich mich wohl... 

Ach ja... und mein Highlight heute... fahre nach der Arbeit noch mit dem Rad wieder nach Hause... ca. 35km... an der Isar entlang... yippieh... Mückenspray natürlich mit dabei...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hotel Conrad? Waren wir auch mal, ich fand es da komisch, iw geführten Touren damals (war 2010) voller marathonisti...



Genau meinen Meinung. Geführte Touren haben wir nicht gemacht, hatten keine Lust, irgendwo hinterher zu hecheln, zumal die jetzt auch nichts anderes gefahren sind wie wir. Mich hat vor allem gestört, dass es dort kein Fleckchen hat, wo man sich nett draussen aufhalten kann, von wegen draussen frühstücken oder so. Da hab ich die vom Nebenhaus beneidet, das wär auch noch 10 EUR billiger gewesen.


----------



## wildbiker (20. Juli 2013)

Kleines Erfolgserlebnis für heute, aufm Rad stehend und etwas eingeschlagenes Vorderrad gegen eine Wand drückend, hätte ich locker ne Stunde so stehen können... schöne Balanceübung


----------



## lieblingsschaf (21. Juli 2013)

Der rosa Hardtailrahmen, ja, ich wiederhole: ROSA!!!, paßt!


----------



## frogmatic (21. Juli 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Der rosa Hardtailrahmen, ja, ich wiederhole: ROSA!!!, paßt!



Knorke!
(Hab im Keller auch meine 29,8mm Sattelklemme gefunden...)

Hello-Kitty-Sticker liegen bereit


----------



## lieblingsschaf (22. Juli 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Knorke!
> (Hab im Keller auch meine 29,8mm Sattelklemme gefunden...)
> 
> Hello-Kitty-Sticker liegen bereit



Der Aufbau hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Das mit der Schlauchschelle hat nicht funktioniert, die ist direkt gerissen, aber in der Fremdgarage hat sich eine fast passende Sattelklemme gefunden und bei Deinem Steuersatz habe ich eine Dichtung beim Zusammenbau zerstört. Biste morgen abend daheim, dann bekommst Du Deine Teile und wohl Kohle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Hupfnudl (22. Juli 2013)

Meins gestern:

Freund zum Angeln abgesetzt, mit dem neuen Bike in den Park nebenan, bis 3 Stunden nach Betriebsschluß hochgeschoben und runtergehoppelt (und geschwitzt) bis zum Gehtnichtmehr. Zum Schluß noch den Drop ausprobiert und sturzfrei geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (23. Juli 2013)

hab schon ewig nimmer geschrieben (vllt weil momentan 450 Rennradkilometer pro Woche geschrubbt werden?). 
Aber gestern gings mal wieder mit MTB durch die Gegend. 
Feststellung: Der Herr Sohn findet es nach wie vor geil in seinem Singletrailer-Hängerchen zu sitzen" und "Mammmaaaaa snnnelllllllll" zu krähen während ich mich in eine stinkende Mischung aus Sonnencreme-Mückenabwehrstink-Schweiss-Staub verwandele und der Herr der Schöpfung mir zuruft, dass mein MTB im Gegensatz zum RR noch ein kleines Kettenblatt besitzt und dass die Nutzung des selbigen am Berg erlaubt ist.


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juli 2013)

...heute gehts mitm Kumpel in Bikepark/Erzgebirge...


----------



## Chrige (26. Juli 2013)

Mein Highlight gestern: Super Trailtour mit den Jungs (und Mädels) vom Biketreff. 500 Höhenmeter auf tollsten Singletrails vernichtet. Der erste Trail war vor einem Jahr noch mein absoluter Angsttrail. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich den in meinem Leben noch fahren werde. Gestern fuhr ich ihn ohne einmal abzusteigen . Auch die anderen zwei Trails waren genial, allerdings nicht komplett fahrbar, da das Gewitter ca. eine Stunde vorher die Wurzeln und Steinplatten sehr rutschig gemacht hatte. Und zum Abschluss noch ein wunderschöner Sonnenuntergang .


----------



## malerosh (26. Juli 2013)

Mein Highlight heute

Zusagen für nen neuen Job. Freu mich, auch wenn ich etwas skeptisch bin. Das mit viel  zu tun usw. hab ich vor knapp vier Monaten schon mal gehört. Warten wir ab


----------



## mystik-1 (27. Juli 2013)

heute beginnt bei uns die laufsportwoche und ich spiele taxi. dank FS wird das dieses jahr total entspannt..mein highlight der woche


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. Juli 2013)

So ich darf offiziell wieder biken â¥.
Meine Physio schlÃ¤gt gut an und indem ich mich mit meiner Pfote an meinen Griff festhalte unterstÃ¼tzt es vlt auch den Kraftaufbau oder so... 

Ich wÃ¼nsche Euch eine schÃ¶ne Woche! 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vaena (29. Juli 2013)

Rando des Myrtilles gestern in Ottrott. Wir haben uns 25km vorgenommen, aber mit Anfahrt plus Nachhausefahrt (also insgesamt 50km)
Der Babymann ist im Singletrailer hinter mir hergefahren. Am Verpfegungsstand hab ich das Hängerchen abgehängt und bin den Geschicklichkeitsparcours gefahren. Jetzt kann von mir behaupten auch mal ne schmale Wippe und einen Steg gefahren zu sein. Mein Sohn ist zu Fuss hinterher gedackelt und grinste um den ganzen Kopf, weil er von den Mädels am Verpflegungsstand eine dicke Scheibe Brioche bekommen hatte. 

Immer wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung: bei den MTB lern hat man die Auswahl zwischen familientauglichen 17, 25 oder 40km oder sehr trail und höhenmeterlastigen 60 oder 80km


----------



## jboe (30. Juli 2013)

Mein neuer Rahmen wurde verschickt...
Es ist ein Intense 951. 
Postboote, beeile dich!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (31. Juli 2013)

Heut Nacht geht's los nach Italien!! Muss zwar mit dem Zug um 1 Uhr schon losfahren und ohne Sch*** 9 mal umsteigen  , aber dafür wartet am Ziel um 17Uhr dann das hoffentlich sonnige Bike-Camp 

Werde Fotos einstellen, wenn's gute gibt! Juchuu, wie lange war ich nicht mehr im Ausland!?! Geilo!


----------



## jboe (31. Juli 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Heut Nacht geht's los nach Italien!! Muss zwar mit dem Zug um 1 Uhr schon losfahren und ohne Sch*** 9 mal umsteigen  , aber dafür wartet am Ziel um 17Uhr dann das hoffentlich sonnige Bike-Camp
> 
> Werde Fotos einstellen, wenn's gute gibt! Juchuu, wie lange war ich nicht mehr im Ausland!?! Geilo!



Na dann gaaaaanz viel Spaß!


----------



## Veloce (1. August 2013)

war gestern  abend . Am Bahnhof das gestohlene Trekkingrad meiner 
Nachbarin entdeckt .


----------



## malerosh (2. August 2013)

Nachdem mein Rad fast zwei Wochen in der werkstatt war, heute morgen mein frühes erwachen (6.15 Uhr und das nach Spätschicht ) genutzt und endlich wieder die Hausrunde gefahren. Erstaunlich wieviel Kondition nach zwei Wochen flöten geht. Hab tatsächlich Schnappatmung bekommen und musste beim letzten Anstieg absteigen. Ich dachte ich bin im falschen Film. Aaaaber, es hat Spass gemacht. Endlos viele Spinnweben im Gesicht gehabt (so ist das wenn man als erstes des Tages auf dem Trail ist) und schön in den Brennesseln geparkt. So muß das sein


----------



## Schnitte (5. August 2013)

30 h unterwegs und nun endlich im wunderschönen Hafjell angekommen. Auch wenn Morgen bereits die Arbeit los geht, ist es doch toll endlich hier zu sein


----------



## Ani (5. August 2013)

ist ja cool, studentin müsset man noch mal sein ;-)


----------



## Schnitte (5. August 2013)

Ani schrieb:


> ist ja cool, studentin müsset man noch mal sein ;-)



hihi, ja dass genieße ich gerade sehr


----------



## Rubik (5. August 2013)

den Montag überstanden! 
Und nach Feierabend einen Trail mit dem MTB gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. August 2013)

> Über Rubik
> *Hobbies/Interessen*
> Mountainbiken, joggen, arbeiten, kochen, faulenzen usw.


Spamen im  Ladies only! fehlt


----------



## Rubik (5. August 2013)

sowas mache ich doch nicht ;-)


----------



## Honigblume (6. August 2013)

Mein Highlight war schon am Wochenende, beim 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg im 2er Mixed Team durchgehalten.


----------



## mystik-1 (6. August 2013)

Zusage für ein Kajak kurzfristig bekommen. Kann der Wettkampf also losgehen.
Bin nur gespannt wieviele Krankheiten der Mitpaddler bis zum Wettkampf zufällig bekommt


----------



## swe68 (6. August 2013)

Mein Highlight seit mehreren Tagen:
- Führerschein gemacht (ja, ich bin über 40 und hatte keinen  )
- mit dem schon angemeldeten eigenen Auto in den Bergurlaub gefahren
- seitdem täglich im eigenen Auto zur Bergtour  (mein Liebster ist derweil biken oder ich setze ihn unterwegs ab)


----------



## Rubik (6. August 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Führerschein!


----------



## swe68 (6. August 2013)

Danke! Das ist wirklich ein ganz neues Gefühl!


----------



## jboe (6. August 2013)

Auch ein Glückwunsch!


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. August 2013)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. August 2013)

Hey, das ist ja super, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. August 2013)

So erstes Vorstellungsgespräch heute gehabt und den neuen Job in der Tasche! Besser kann der Tag nicht sein 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystik-1 (7. August 2013)

herzlichen glueckwunsch euch beiden


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. August 2013)

Danke! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. August 2013)

Glückwunsch an beide! 
Erstes Vorstellungsgespräch und gleich geklappt... das wünsch ich mir auch...


----------



## Rubik (7. August 2013)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Arbeitsstelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (7. August 2013)

Vielen Dank, hab Glück gehabt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## swe68 (7. August 2013)

Danke euch! 

und Dir, Schranzi - Glückwunsch, super gemacht! 

Glück gehört manchmal dazu im Leben. Aber meist funktioniert das auf Basis von Können.


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. August 2013)

Vielen Dank :thumbup:
Naja ich bin diesmal anders zu dem Termin als sonst. Ich denke das war es 

Dir viel Spaß beim Auto fahren 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## swe68 (8. August 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Schnitte (8. August 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> So erstes Vorstellungsgespräch heute gehabt und den neuen Job in der Tasche! Besser kann der Tag nicht sein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



 super Sache


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. August 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jboe (9. August 2013)

Neuer Job ist cool! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. August 2013)

Danke danke 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. August 2013)

habe heute mal Schloss Neu Schwanstein (aus der Ferne) gesehen! 
Viel beeindruckender fand ich allerdings die Touristenmassen im nahen Umkreis (weswegen wir es aus der Nähe NICHT gesehen haben), sehr lustig 

Zum Abschluss gabs noch nen feinen Trail


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. August 2013)

...war heute mal wieder ne kleine Bike-Runde...  Nach fast 3 Wochen war die Kondition im Keller.
Großartig Trails fahren ging auch noch nicht, aber immerhin.
Die Schulter hat aber kraftmäßig in den 3 Wochen ziemlich abgebaut.
Aber ab jetzt kann ich das ja langsam mit weiteren kleineren Touren wieder ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (11. August 2013)

Schulterverletzungen sind auch mies! Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## malerosh (11. August 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ...war heute mal wieder ne kleine Bike-Runde...  Nach fast 3 Wochen war die Kondition im Keller.



Das kenn ich, mein Bike war ja zwei Wochen in der Werkstatt, auf der ersten Tour hab ich gedacht ich fahre das erste mal durch den Wald Gestern ist mir Männe glatt  weg gefahren und das locker.


----------



## mystik-1 (18. August 2013)

eigentlich war alles aetzend...alles wiederholt sich.
aber warum sich von sowas wieder ins bodenlose reissen lassen?
mit anderen leuten so ein absolut superwochenende gehabt!!!!
und mit ner urkunde den sonntag entspannt bei daueregen ausklingen lassen.
yeah!!!!


----------



## Chrige (24. August 2013)

Endlich Urlaub! Und morgen geht's für 8 Tage ins Engadin biken.
Wünsche euch allen viel Spass beim Ladies Treffen. Ich freue mich auf die Fotos.


----------



## Schnitte (24. August 2013)

nach langem zögern endlich wieder einen neuen Sprung gewagt  und dabei war er so einfach.  
danach noch im Ladies Train die Trails in Hafjell runter gerockt bei bestem Sonnenschein. so schön kann das Leben sein


----------



## mystik-1 (26. August 2013)

na dann warte ich auch gespannt auf die bilder :-D
wochenplanung steht heute fest. mittwoch wohnungen angucken und we wohnungen gucken und bei einer steifen brise mit ein paar jungs radfahren. :-D freut mich


----------



## mystik-1 (28. August 2013)

alles!!!!
einfach alles war heute super.
tollen tag in hamburg gehabt..wohnungen angeguckt..kurz bei ikea vorbei (pflichtprogramm)...volles haus.
aktuell (nach den vielen schmerzhaften menschlichen enttaeuschungen) wuerde ich behaupten : das glueck wohnt zur zeit bei mir â¡


----------



## Saba2010 (30. August 2013)

... Hübsche kleine Wurzeltrails hier im Urlaub entdeckt, völlig unverhofft. Da mußte ich glatt spielen


----------



## mystik-1 (30. August 2013)

das glaube ich  bin bislang nur versehentlich ueber wurzeln gefahren oder geflogen. macht aber schon lust auf mehr ;-)


mein highlight....nach 10jahren hat man endlich herausgefunden was los ist. dabei war es so offensichtlich und bereits vor 10jahren als stoerung erkannt. bis jetzt aber wieder abgetan als "ist halt so" wirds gesundheitlich aber immer schlimmer..dreht man fast durch.
nur ein paar pillen schlucken...bis sich die hormone wieder normalisiert haben..daraus resultierende erkrankungen verschwinden. behandlung erst eine woche und ich hatte seit 10jahren u.a. zum ersten mal keine migraene mehr.
schade nur, dass die symptome so offensichtlich waren und trotzdem nichts gemacht wurde..10jahre verschenkt.
freue mich dann mal auf die zukunft :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlammdiva (31. August 2013)

@ Mystik-1

Das hört sich ja nach hoffnungsvollem Neuanfang an. Ich drücke dir ganz doll die Daumen


----------



## mystik-1 (31. August 2013)

danke, ja.
;-)


----------



## Chrige (31. August 2013)

Tolle trails heute gefahren, schön verbockt, Sachen gefahren, die ich vor einer Woche noch nicht fahren konnte, einigen Jungs gezeigt, wie das geht , ganzen Tag Sonne und dritte Goldmedaille für die Schweiz an der Mountainbike-WM. Perfekter Tag! Gruss in die Pfalz!


----------



## jboe (2. September 2013)

Den ersten Gabelservice unter Aufsicht und Anleitung gemacht. Und mein Mann hat den Proxxon Drehmomentschlüssel gekillt.


----------



## Saba2010 (5. September 2013)

Endlich: mal steile, und ich meine steile..., Rampen bergauf gekurbelt ohne absteigen, Panik, Hinterrad auf Sand durchdrehen, Vorderrad hochkommen oder sonstiges Gedöns. Und sandig war's  geht doch


----------



## Schnitte (5. September 2013)

Saba2010 schrieb:


> Endlich: mal steile, und ich meine steile..., Rampen bergauf gekurbelt ohne absteigen, Panik, Hinterrad auf Sand durchdrehen, Vorderrad hochkommen oder sonstiges Gedöns. Und sandig war's  geht doch



super Sache  an sowas muss ich auch arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (8. September 2013)

den göttlichen Trail wiedergefunden und ganz entspannt in der Abendsonne 
durch den Wald  gerollt obwohl vorher fetter Regen angesagt war


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2013)

gestern beim Rennen vom Lieblingssportler angefeuert zu werden... unbezahlbar..

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mystik-1 (9. September 2013)

wildbiker schrieb:


> gestern beim Rennen vom Lieblingssportler angefeuert zu werden... unbezahlbar..


----------



## Votec Tox (10. September 2013)

Hier im Forum diesen beeindruckenden Reisebericht entdeckt zu haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649932
Keine coolen Poser (nicht mißverstehen, ich habe garnichts gegen coole Poser) sondern gelassene Weltreisende.


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

eben Nachricht bekommen: meine Leichtbau - Bremse d.h. die durch einen Sturz abgebrochene und nicht mehr mit Hausmitteln entfernbare Bremshebelbefestigungschraube wurde von Formula kostenfrei repariert , 2 rote neue Alu Schrauben liegen auch bei und das alles extrem fix   - Glück gehabt, verheilt ist auch alles


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> eben Nachricht bekommen: meine Leichtbau - Bremse d.h. die durch einen Sturz abgebrochene und nicht mehr mit Hausmitteln entfernbare Bremshebelbefestigungschraube wurde von Formula kostenfrei repariert , 2 rote neue Alu Schrauben liegen auch bei und das alles extrem fix   - Glück gehabt, verheilt ist auch alles



 Ein richtiges Highlight!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> eben Nachricht bekommen: meine Leichtbau - Bremse d.h. die durch einen Sturz abgebrochene und nicht mehr mit Hausmitteln entfernbare Bremshebelbefestigungschraube wurde von Formula kostenfrei repariert , 2 rote neue Alu Schrauben liegen auch bei und das alles extrem fix   - Glück gehabt, verheilt ist auch alles



Das ist ja super, dann kannst ja wieder Gas geben 
Hast du schon nach einer 2. Sattelstütze geschaut, die man dann auch verstellen darf?


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

die Finderin der Schelle hat eh noch was gut 



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist ja super, dann kannst ja wieder Gas geben


 
nee bremsen  ... hatte ja zum Glück die Tage noch Ersatz parat 




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hast du schon nach einer 2. Sattelstütze geschaut, die manä dann auch verstellen darf?


 
die hätte ich in der Tat ... hat sich ne Syntace Alu angefunden, schwierig ists eher mit ner 30er Klemme ... so bleibe ich besser beim schnellen Tragen und akrobatischen Verrenkungen


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ... Syntace Alu ...



seit wann ist die versenkbar? 

Aber hoppel du mal weiter mit dem starren Bike


----------



## mtbbee (19. September 2013)

händisch versenkbar natürlich  ist wie mit Spitzkehren fahren: händisch umsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..Keks.. (20. September 2013)

Gestern die fast durchgebrochene Schaltzughülle mit einem Stück aus einer Martinischraubkappe repariert 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9832973935/


----------



## lucie (20. September 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> händisch versenkbar natürlich  ist wie mit Spitzkehren fahren: händisch umsetzen



Ganau: manuelles Umsetzen  - ist weniger anstrengend und gefährlich.

Schön, dass ihr beide wieder gesund seid - Du und die Bremse.


----------



## mystik-1 (21. September 2013)

hat nichts mit biken zu tun.

ich liebe es kreativ zu sein...dinge herzustellen/bauen etc.
hatte heute die huette voll und es sah aus wie in einer bonbonfabrik. mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## Chrige (23. September 2013)

Mein Highlight gestern: Bei schönem Wetter einen tollen Marathon in Einsiedeln (Schweiz) gefahren. Mein Mindestziel war es schneller als letztes Jahr zu sein und mein eigentliches Ziel die 3:30h für 53km und 1300hm zu unterbieten. Als die Uhr bei Zieleinfahrt 3:18h anzeigte, konnte ich meinen Augen kaum trauen .
Kurioses unterwegs: Ein Stier, der bei einer Abfahrt mitten auf dem Weg stand. Keine Ahnung, wer mehr Angst hatte, die Biker oder der Stier vor ca. 1000 Biker. Jedenfalls beschleunigte ich zur Sicherheit nochmals .
Zweite Kuriosität: Ein Biker, der vor mir fahrend einen Zigarillo anzündet . Ich musste schauen, dass ich möglichst schnell aus seinem Windschatten kam, da der Rauch nicht gerade angenehm war .


----------



## Lenka K. (26. September 2013)

Mein Highlight gestern (und vorgestern und vorvorgestern):

die Pfalz auf den Spuren des LO-Treffens unsicher gemacht, viele tolle Pfade gefahren, herbstliche Stimmungen genossen und natürlich Brauchtum gepflegt/gefegt. 

Nur eins hat vor allem am Montag (Hochberg) gefehlt: ordentliches KuK (Kaffee und Kuchen) unterwegs: da kann die Pfalz mit der Fränkischen einfach nicht mithalten! 

Nochmals danke an Scylla für die Tourenvorschläge, war genau die richtige Mischung aus flow und a bissl technischen Anspruch, den ich ohne allzu grossen Stress bewältigen kann!

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## EsiCan (26. September 2013)

Mein Highlight heute:

Als ich in den Keller gegangen bin und mein Bike gesehen habe.


----------



## Bettina (26. September 2013)

EsiCan schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute:
> 
> Als ich in den Keller gegangen bin und mein Bike gesehen habe.


----------



## Jule (29. September 2013)

Mein Highlight heute:
Nach Schwangerschaft, Geburt und Wochenbett gab's heute die erste Runde mit dem Bike nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit.
Mama-sein ist großartig, aber so ab und zu auf's Rad und "Kopf durchlüften" muß sein.
Zum Glück wurde die Milchpumpe erfunden .....Freiheit!!!


----------



## Principiante (30. September 2013)

...erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike, hat echt viel Spaß gemacht, fährt sich super flowig! 

Den Rahmen hatte ich hier im Bikemarkt ersteigert und hatte noch so "einige Teilchen" rumzuliegen... 










...nur ob ich es als Singlespeed lasse, weiß ich noch nicht, ist irgendwie gut und irgendwie blöd...

Jedenfalls freu ich mich, so.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (2. Oktober 2013)

Gedanklich schon fast im Urlaub.
Muss nur noch das Fahrrad putzen.
Und im Zweifel fahre ich mit ein paar Jungs ausm Forum in der Eifel rum.


----------



## Honigblume (3. Oktober 2013)

... habe heute mein erstes Rennen mit dem Rennrad erlebt und es war toll!


----------



## mystik-1 (3. Oktober 2013)

super!


----------



## Saba2010 (4. Oktober 2013)

Mein letztes posting wurde sofort mit einem kaputten Sprunggelenk bestraft  aber ich fahre wieder, heute der erste Test am Lago. Und es geht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. Oktober 2013)

oh wie blöd, aber oh wie gut!


----------



## Saba2010 (4. Oktober 2013)

Finde ich auch, aber die Kondition ist sonst wohin verschwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (5. Oktober 2013)

Die kommt wieder 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mein Highlight heute

Zitat:
_*"Und der Blick auf das Gute als Basis hilft, das was noch nicht gut ist, in Angriff zu nehmen.
Jeder Tag bietet dazu Gelegenheit. *_"


----------



## mystik-1 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ausmisten! Müllltonne ist voll
Und spontan Urlaub gebucht!!!

Ja, alles wird gut!!!!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (13. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie waren heute die Temperaturen kalt, Luftfeuchtigkeit hoch und der vorangegangene Anstieg zur Hälfte der Tour schon böse. Umso glücklicher war ich, als wir endlich uns im Trail Modus befunden haben.

3km im gemächlichen Gefälle über Wurzeln, Steine und Laubwerk. Flowige Kurven. Für einen Sonntag bei dem Wetter auch noch keine Wanderer oder Reiterinnnen unterwegs, bis zu dem kleinen Gegenanstieg mit Queer- und Längswurzeln. 

Naja, noch zweimal oder dreimal kräftig reintreten und mit Schwung rein, den Rest macht das Fahrwerk. In der Kurve muss ich ja wieder reintreten um rumzukommen.

Da stand sie auf einmal. Schon fast erfurchterbietend.

Die Wanderfamilie am Sonntag mit Sack und Pack auf gerade mal 60 cm Trail. Der Flow verschwand gefühlt und ich dachte gerade zähneknirschend daran zu Bremsen. 

Der ältere Mann, wohl der Erziehungsberechtigte, drehte sich zu seinem Gefolge um.

"Wir machen mal Platz. Ich fahre ja auch hier!"

Perplex wurde ich langsamer. Trat dann wieder rein und lachte laut. Nach der Rechtskurve rief ich noch Danke zurück


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2013)

Nicht ganz von heute, aber ein Highlight in diesem schwierigen Jahr. Es war ein Supertag, erst Biken, dann Segeln und dieser Sonnenuntergang...
danach das...

Hach...einfach schön der See...


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2013)

...bin heute beim rumgurken auf diesen etwas einsamen/unheimlichen Weg durch ein riesiges Maisfeld gestoßen.
Erst wollte ich da nicht alleine rein, aber Frau ist ja doch viel zu neugierig...













Foto ging da leider nur mit Selbstauslöser... man sah echt das Ende nicht. Ging ewig lange dadurch!

Hat Spaß gemacht...


LG, Principiante!


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wow also ich find das cool. Wünschte wir hätten Maisfelder bei uns 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schlammdiva (22. Oktober 2013)

Nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag eben von der Abendrunde gekommen. In der Dämmerung losgefahren, ganz alleine im Wald unterwegs und im Stockdunkeln zurück.
Und das ganze im Kurzarmtrikot Ende Oktober.
War sehr intensiv mal wieder, genau das Richtige zum Kopf frei bekommen


----------



## mystik-1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das Wetter war heute wunderbar zum Radeln. 


Mein Highlight? Es ist 00:04Uhr und ich werde jetzt endlich mal meine Scherben auffegen und meinen Stolz und noch ganz andere Sachen!
Es wird Winter und so ein olles Loch in meiner Hauswand nervt mich schon seeehr lange. Vielleicht stopft es sich ja mit Scherben ^^


----------



## swe68 (26. Oktober 2013)

Mein Highlight?
Nicht mehr im Krankenhaus sein, sondern mich draußen bewegen können.
Und morgen geht es auf den CX


----------



## Principiante (26. Oktober 2013)

@swe68 :  

He super!
und ist alles wieder gut?
Fühlst Du Dich noch irgendwie schlapp?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. Oktober 2013)

Nein, es ist nichts wieder gut 
Ich mag mich hier noch nicht äußern, weil ich erst einmal alle informiert haben muss und mind. eine Kollegin ab und an ins Forum schaut.
Voraussichtlich Mo. mehr.


----------



## mystik-1 (28. Oktober 2013)

freut mich für dich stephanie 

und der Rest wird auch noch gut!

mein highlight?
bin erstaunt wie viel man in weniger als 3 tagen lernen und umsetzen kann. vielleicht war es auch die masse der "schläge auf den hinterkopf", auch wenn es NUR mich..mein verhalten..meine ansichten (negativen) betrifft und meinen willen nach vorne zu flitzen. wer mit will, der kommt sicherlich mit oder erkennt einfach, daß man manchmal auf den zug aufspringen kann.

ich mache wieder musik


----------



## niceann (30. Oktober 2013)

Mittwoch-Sonnenschein-früher Feierabend 
= rauf auf´s Bike und zum sonnenverwöhnten Home-Trail!

Bilder folgen!!!

glg Niceann


----------



## contesssa (31. Oktober 2013)

Toller Herbst mit Sonne und richtig viel Biken...naja Ferien halt. Gestern Trailtour und heute Gruppendynamik mit S0...war aber auch sehr schön. Luther sei Dank...hoch die Evangelen, die uns den Feiertag beschert haben


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2013)

Heute Vorvertrag unterschrieben für neue (Aushilfs-)Stelle. Zwar erstmal nur bis Februar befristet aber dennoch endlich mal ein Lichtblick.
Donnerstag geht's los


----------



## murmel04 (5. November 2013)

Glückwunsch, na vielleicht wird ja mehr draus


----------



## Principiante (6. November 2013)

...letzter Sommergruß...
Heute in Lübars, auf 'nem ganz schrecklich windigem Feld, die Margarite hat mir voll leid getan, als wenn sie sich gegen den kommenden Winter stemmt.






LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (9. November 2013)

Wald im Herbstâ¦. ich sag nur Wald im Herbstâ¦.


----------



## mystik-1 (10. November 2013)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wald im Herbst. ich sag nur Wald im Herbst.



oh ja!

morgens radeln, wenn kaum einer draußen ist und man dem sonnenaufgang entgegenradelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (14. November 2013)

kinderfahrrad repariert.
"auto" endlich aus der werkstatt.rechnung kommt erst freitag.d.h. 2tage zeit baldrian zu schlucken :-D
spontan sehr schoen essen gegangen â¡
und in ein paar stunden zum fruehstueck eingeladen werden.

reicht fuer einen guten tag 

morgen rolle ich neben dem fahrrad um die wette!!!


----------



## laterra (10. Dezember 2013)

Hab gerade meine Taekwondo Prüfung (gelb) mit Auszeichnung bestanden *freu*


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (11. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Dezember 2013)

Gratulation!

Mein Highlight war gestern und so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Sport: das neue Sofa ist endlich geliefert worden


----------



## laterra (11. Dezember 2013)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Gratulation!
> 
> Mein Highlight war gestern und so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Sport: das neue Sofa ist endlich geliefert worden



Danke 

Bei dem Wort Sofa hab ich ja als erstes an ein Fully gedacht


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Dezember 2013)

laterra schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Bei dem Wort Sofa hab ich ja als erstes an ein Fully gedacht


*kicher* Dafür war's zu günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin,

mein Highlight (aber schon gestern - allerdings war da die ganze Zeit das Forum down ) > das allerletzte Paar Sidi Spider bei boc24 für 60 statt 250€ geschossen.  Und obendrein passen sie wie angegossen - mit Winter und Sommersocken gleichermaßen. Tja wenn den Männern die 40 nicht passte - mir taugt sie spitzenmäßig. Der absolute Traum! Wollte sie gar nicht mehr ausziehen. Ertappe mich dauernd wie ich in den Flur schleiche und sie begucke, hoffentlich ist bald Wochenende und dann ab damit aufs bike, zur Not mit Wintersocken und Überschuhen, egal.


----------



## MASTERTHIEF (19. Dezember 2013)

Mathe Klausur geschrieben, radsauber gemacht.

Boombentaaag


----------



## Veloce (20. Dezember 2013)

Endlich wieder Netzanschluss und den Megaumzug ins eigene Haus gestemmt .


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch Veloce! Super. Rechtzeitig zur Weichnachten


----------



## Veloce (20. Dezember 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Veloce! Super. Rechtzeitig zur Weichnachten


 und es gibt ergiebige Jagdgründe ..... Aus dem Kaminzimmer schaue ich in den Wald . Nur ein paar Minuten und ich bin mittendrin.


----------



## Principiante (25. Dezember 2013)

"Actionpro X7" lag unterm Weihnachtsbaum....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe heute mein stumpi seiner neuen glücklichen Besitzerin übergeben. Ein weinendes und ein lachendes Auge  




 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## sandee.d (26. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube zu diesem highlight muss ich nichts sagen *.*


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## mystik-1 (27. Dezember 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> ich glaube zu diesem highlight muss ich nichts sagen *.*



Sehr schönes Geschenk!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (27. Dezember 2013)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Geschenk!!! ;-)


Ohh jaa!! Schaltwerk muss noch ran und dann erste  Ausfahrt aka. rollen lassen ^^


----------



## Ellabis (27. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich ein tolles Geschenk! Viel Spaß damit! 

Mein Highlight heute war der Besuch im Kindermusical "Jim Knopf und Lukas des Lokomotivführer" gemeinsam mit meinem Sohn. War so schön, dass der junge Mann gleich bis zur nächsten Vorstellung sitzen bleiben wollte.
Ein weiteres Highlight folgt gleich in Form von Calzone Bomba ;-) und das ich mich entschlossen habe noch quer in den Winterpokal einzusteigen. Ich will nächste Saison unbedingt was reißen und mehr Motivation = mehr gut ;-)


----------



## sandee.d (27. Dezember 2013)

Ellabis schrieb:


> Wirklich ein tolles Geschenk! Viel Spaß damit!


yoo...jetzt mal pumptrack checkn damit und sobald parks wieder offen haben (mein gott das dauert noch..) am semmering die sweet&sexy roggen   

find ich gut das die alten dinger wie jim knopf und lukas der lokomotivführer auch heute noch gut bei den kiddies ankommt


----------



## Ellabis (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn bloß mal einer den Hahn da oben zudrehen könnte. Ich hab immer noch keine vernünftige Regenkjacke. Wird wohl mal Zeit.

Ich muss vielleicht erwähnen, dass andere sich Retro anziehen oder ihre Wohnung so einrichten. Ich habe ein Retro-Kind. Er versteht auch den Zusammenhang zwischen Bleistift und Kassette )


----------



## WarriorPrincess (29. Dezember 2013)

... war gestern: Schöne Tour an der Alten Veste, mit "Spielplatz"-Aufenthalten, vielen schönen Trails und netter Atmosphäre. Und auf der  Rückfahrt mein erster echter Nightride im Gelände, bei dem ich dann auch noch angetrieben wurde. (war aber auch besser so, weil ich ansonsten auch bei Mini-Wurzeln verweigert hätte, die im Dunkeln viel größer aussahen) War zwar am Ende total fertig mit meinen Kräften, aber es war ne geniale Tour und in dem geilen Terrain nicht die letzte.
Muss ja an meiner Technik und Angst-Überwindungs-Schwelle arbeiten....


----------



## swe68 (12. Januar 2014)

endlich wieder - kleine MTB Runde in der SOnne 
nix wildes, aber Schlamm


----------



## Bettina (14. Januar 2014)

...war gestern: Kardiologentermin bekommen und mein Herz ist in Topzustand  Blutwerte sind alle gut, d.h. ich darf nun doch endlich operiert werden und man ist guter Hoffnung, das ich die Narkose überlebe 
Nur der Puls ist immer noch zu oft zu niedrig


----------



## swe68 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich freue mich für Dich!


----------



## murmel04 (14. Januar 2014)

Sag doch einfach absolut tiefenentspannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (14. Januar 2014)

Zenstatus: 32 Schläge (tagsüber beim Doc)


----------



## Chrige (14. Januar 2014)

Entweder Marathonläufer oder einfach auf Winterschlag eingestellt. Bären haben anscheinend im Winter auch einen Puls von etwa 30 . Das sagte ein Arzt mal zu meinem Vater als er einen so tiefen Puls hatte.
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und hoffe, dass du bald die Operation machen kannst


----------



## swe68 (19. Januar 2014)

Gestriges Highlight - 2 perfekte Momente auf dem CX.

Erster Moment - das Gefühl, zu fliegen, weil ich alles überholt habe…
Zweiter Moment - die Erkenntnis, dass ich bis zum Schluss keinen Gedanken darauf verwendet habe, dass ich krank bin


----------



## Tesla71 (24. Januar 2014)

ist eigentlich von Dienstag. Ich habe meinen Stall erweitert und mir eine kleine, schlanke Gazelle zugelegt. Die steht erst einmal im anderen Kellerraum, damit sie sich bei den bulligen Jungs nicht schmutzig macht.


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2014)

Gipfelglück mit Schneeschuhen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2014)

Zum ersten mal unser neues Auto bei Tageslicht gesehen  und dann auch noch strahlender Sonnenschein ! Hübsch sieht er aus, der yeti! 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (25. Januar 2014)

Der Yeti sieht nicht nur gut aus, er ist auch ein reines Platzwunder. Gerade richtig für uns Biker 
Wir fahren einen Octavia Scout, und auch der ist ein Platzwunder. Tolle Autos  Glückwunsch zum Kauf


----------



## swe68 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ja erst 2013 untwr die Autofahrer gegangen... Das macht Spass! Morgen darf ich wieder 430 km, leider gen Heimat. Ich fahre ein anderes Platzwunder, einen alten Elch (Mercedes A-Klasse). Der kennt auch schon ein paar unserer Räder.

Heutiges Highlight: Noch ein Gipfel!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Januar 2014)

Wow, was du schon wieder für Energie hast! Gute Heimfahrt


----------



## swe68 (27. Januar 2014)

Bin gut angekommen. Ja, mein Energielevel ist - wenn ich ausreichend pausiere - sehr hoch!


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2014)

*Winter!*

Lenka K.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Januar 2014)

Schööööön!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. Januar 2014)

Genial!
WILL AUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swe68 (31. Januar 2014)

gestern erste Chemo.
Und keine nennenswerten Nebenwirkungen. Heute war leichter Sport drin. 
Das ist echt ein Highlight.


----------



## mäxx__ (1. Februar 2014)

@swe68
ich wünsche dir, dass es auch so bleibt!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. Februar 2014)

Nach knapp 4 Monaten endlich wieder biken gewesen ♡♡♡. Es war so schön =)





Total ausgepowert aber glücklich! Erstmal eine Erfrischung =D




Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (9. Februar 2014)

Bikepark Les Deux Alpes!
Yeah!


..._okay, okay, ich weiß, falsches Sportgerät..._

LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (9. Februar 2014)

egal!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Februar 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> ..._okay, okay, ich weiß, falsches Sportgerät..._
> 
> LG, Principiante!



Den Witterungsverhältnissen angepasst das richtige Sportgerät  Sieht nach Spaß aus!


----------



## mtbbee (11. Februar 2014)

Principiante ohne Sprungschanze geht ja auch gar nicht  ... haben am Sonntag ein paar Jungs aus dem Tegler Forst am T. Berg getroffen. Ein paar Schanzenbauer von den Müggelbergen waren ebenfalls aktiv ... vielleicht treffen wir uns doch mal am T. Berg - viel Spaß noch im Schnee


----------



## Principiante (11. Februar 2014)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Principiante ohne Sprungschanze geht ja auch gar nicht  ... haben am Sonntag ein paar Jungs aus dem Tegler Forst am T. Berg getroffen. Ein paar Schanzenbauer von den Müggelbergen waren ebenfalls aktiv ... vielleicht treffen wir uns doch mal am T. Berg - viel Spaß noch im Schnee




...leider schon wieder vorbei..._heul_...


----------



## swe68 (11. Februar 2014)

Mir geht es gut, ich verlege mich gerade sportlich auf Treppensprints (Aussichtsturm in der Nähe), mein Doc ist zufrieden mit mir. Er hat mich gesehen und meinte, was immer ich tue, ich soll damit weitermachen. 
Ich habe derzeit mehr Kondition als Kraft. Das kann man ja ändern  (das mit der Kraft)


----------



## Principiante (12. Februar 2014)

@swe68 : Super, das es Dir gut geht! Daumen hoch!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mir geht es gut, ich verlege mich gerade sportlich auf Treppensprints (Aussichtsturm in der Nähe), mein Doc ist zufrieden mit mir. Er hat mich gesehen und meinte, was immer ich tue, ich soll damit weitermachen.
> Ich habe derzeit mehr Kondition als Kraft. Das kann man ja ändern  (das mit der Kraft)



Weiter so ......Steffi Böhler hat grad vorher den 6. Platz gemacht, nach ihrer Krebserkrankung.


----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2014)

Ja… ich habe auch recht sportliche Ziele dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Februar 2014)

Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist 2x aus Weißgold und steckt dann an meinem Geburtstag an 2 Fingern 
Heut hab ich mal statt immer nur bike klamotten mal ein Kleidchen gekauft 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Principiante (15. Februar 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Mein Ziel für dieses Jahr ist 2x aus Weißgold und steckt dann an meinem Geburtstag an 2 Fingern
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone Tapatalk



Oha, ...wird bei mir dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch passieren... viel Glück für Euch!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (15. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch euch beiden


----------



## Principiante (15. Februar 2014)

...Danke.


----------



## swe68 (15. Februar 2014)

Glückwunsch auch von mir an euch beide!


----------



## swe68 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe ein Mittel gegen Chemotherapie-Juckreiz gefunden: Einfache Loratadin-Allergietabletten! Tipp kam von meinem Hausarzt.  Jetzt muss ich nur noch was gegen das Fieber finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo @swe68! Ich hab zwar kein Chemo hinter mir, aber als ich unerklärlich und weiderholt Fieber bei Migräne hatte (vermutlich eine Reaktion gegen Medikamenten) hat meine Hausärtzin das Fieber mit Akupunktur gesenkt. Die Nadeln bekam ich in den Füßen - etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ja aber erstaulicherweise hat innerhalb von Minuten bei mir gewirkt.

Dir weiterhin alles gute!


----------



## swe68 (21. Februar 2014)

@HiFi XS Du bestärkst mich damit darin, dass ich einen Heilpraktiker einschalten wollte… danke für die Erinnerung! Do. war neue Chemo, aktuell kein Fieber (letztes Mal hatte ich Fr. Fieber), ich fühle mich aber wie vom Laster überfahren.
Edit: Und danke!


----------



## murmel04 (25. Februar 2014)

So dass ganze WE hab ich darüber nachgedacht warum mich meine Chefin gebeten hat mir vom 1.3-3.3 nix vorzunehmen. 
Hatte echt Muffe dass das ganze WE im einer ist.

So heute kam die Auflösung. 

Hab einen wellnesswochenende für 2 Personen incl Massagen, Vollpension usw. Für die 3 Tage bekommen!

Bike geht aber auch mit !


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Februar 2014)

Woh, Murmel, wie kommt Deine Chefin zu so einem Geschenk? Irgendwas machst Du anders als ich...  
Und wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## murmel04 (25. Februar 2014)

Keine Ahnung , war als Dankeschön , dass ich den Wirtschaftsprüfer so lange ertragen habe, und noch muss. und dass mit Dingen zu denen ich nix kann, weil ich da noch gar nicht da war.

Hoffe nur es kommt nix komisches nach.

Ach ja nach thiersee ins öslland


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Februar 2014)

Mein neuer Rahmen liegt beim Händler 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted298378 (26. Februar 2014)

Heute Abend werden fleißig Klamotten und Schuhe bestellt


----------



## Principiante (26. Februar 2014)

Die ersten beiden Kicker auf meiner neuen Bahn gebaut...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. März 2014)

Stahlfeder von meiner Federgabel erfolgreich gewechselt  war gar nicht schwer 
Deckel hat zwar etwas gelitten, passiert halt wenn das Ding aus Plastik ist und man nicht den passenden Schlüssel hat  aber wenn man ungeduldig ist funktioniert das auch mit ner "Wasserpumpenzange"


----------



## Principiante (1. März 2014)

Nutella Glas und Teelöffel vor dem Fernseher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Esprit999 (1. März 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Nutella Glas und Teelöffel vor dem Fernseher....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. März 2014)

Allein vom lesen hab ich schon das Gefühl es setzt sich auf den Hüften fest


----------



## Esprit999 (1. März 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Allein vom lesen hab ich schon das Gefühl es setzt sich auf den Hüften fest


Der Frühling kommt... des wird alles wieder abgeradelt


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2014)

90 min Cyclocross in der Sonne bewirken wahre Wunder, was die Psyche betrifft.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. März 2014)

...war dieses sensationelle Frühlingswetter!!! Endlich mal richtig Sonne satt


----------



## swe68 (4. April 2014)

Schmerzfrei laufen - es geht wieder. Meine Oberkörpermuskulatur ist soweit wieder stabilisiert, dass das funktioniert.
Und dass ich einen Tag nach der Chemo laufen konnte, ist ein Extra-Highlight. Mein Experiment, die Nebenwirkungen mit Sport zu minimieren, scheint zu funktionieren


----------



## Chrige (4. April 2014)




----------



## Votec Tox (4. April 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... Mein Experiment, die Nebenwirkungen mit Sport zu minimieren, scheint zu funktionieren


Gratuliere!


----------



## laterra (5. April 2014)

..war gestern: Taekwondo Prüfung zu gelb-grün mit Auszeichnung bestanden 
und danach noch mit den anderen Prüflingen einen trinken - war ein richtig schöne Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (6. April 2014)

das ich dass noch erleben darf nach der 1. Tour heute Vormittag ich nicht wirklich ausgelastet war und dann nochmal losgezogen bin

einziger Wehrmutstropfen, der Abflug übern Lenker bei der 2. Tour.Autsch


----------



## swe68 (6. April 2014)

Mit dem CX frischen Spargel holen.  Und in sportlicher Hinsicht werde ich immer besser.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Mai 2014)

war zwar schon gestern am 02.05, aber trotzdem zählt es noch.

War mit Silvermoon in Idstein zum Spitzkehrenkurs, und wer mich kennt weiss, Spitzkehren und ich gehen nicht wirklich harmonisch zusammen.

OK mit Hilfe gings dann doch und auch alleine zumindest die eine Richtung, nur wo nehme ich in Zukuft jemanden her der neben mir herläuft und mir die noch fehlende Sicherheit gibt.

Gott sein Dank gibt es noch Leute die mit meinem Kopf umgehen können


----------



## Bettina (3. Mai 2014)

@murmel04   Super, und jetzt dranbleiben!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Mai 2014)

Meine beiden großen Geschwister endlich wieder zu sehen <3


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2014)

Im CT nix zu erkennen - kein Wachstum von irgendwas, was da nicht hingehört, gar nichts. Zitat: "Das ist ein guter Befund" 
Das ganze muss noch durchs Tumorboard, dann bekomme ich es schriftlich.
Danke für Eure vielen Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (19. Mai 2014)

Hi swe68!
Man, das hört sich echt gut an!!!
Du schaffst das! 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## swe68 (19. Mai 2014)

Jetzt werde ich die 2,5 Monate Chemo auch noch rumbringen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Mai 2014)

@swe68 : Das sind gute Nachrichten! Weiterhin alles Gute für dich!

Mein Highlight war das WE: 2 Tage Fahrtechniktraining, das ganze im Bikepark (Debüt für mich). Einiges verbessert, pumpen gelernt (ich liebe es!) und das trotz bescheidenem Wetter am 2. Tag. Schön war zu sehen, dass der FlowCountry am Geißkopf echt gut machbar war und dank des Wetters war auch so wenig los, dass wir in aller Ruhe den obersten Teil der DH-Strecke besichtigen und austesten konnten und ich auch auf der Freeride-Strecke langsam vor mich hinzuckeln konnte. Die ohne Verweigern zu meistern is eins meiner nächsten Ziele. 
Wurde zwar leider getrübt durch nen Unfall, von dem wir Zeuge wurden und der momentan noch das Kopfkino bissl beherrscht, aber trotzdem war der Kurs für mich wieder wegweisend, an was ich in nächster Zeit weiter arbeiten werde und was erstmal auf "irgendwann vielleicht mal" verschoben wird.
Und heißes Skiwaser klingt erstmal eklig, ist aber saulecker


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Mai 2014)

swe68: Das freut mich für dich! Und ich drück dir für die Chemo auch die Daumen, das ist sicher auch kein Spaß. Aber mit gutem Ziel vor Augen, erträgst du es vielleicht leichter.


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> swe68: Das freut mich für dich! Und ich drück dir für die Chemo auch die Daumen, das ist sicher auch kein Spaß. Aber mit gutem Ziel vor Augen, erträgst du es vielleicht leichter.


Das werde ich. Die Nebenwirkungen stecke ich sehr gut weg, seitdem ich mich bei über 7 Stunden Sport die Woche eingependelt habe. Sport hilft wirklich. Ich habe nur ein psychisches Problem mit Infusionen (seit dem Krankenhaus), da bin ich zur Zeit als Testklientin für eine bestimmte Coaching-Methode untergebracht. Und diese Nachricht hilft mir sicher auch, das vom Kopf her besser wegzustecken.


----------



## Bettina (20. Mai 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich die 2,5 Monate Chemo auch noch rumbringen


Wenn ich dir aus Erfahrung etwas schreiben darf: Nimm es wie einen Marathonlauf: die Strecke ist lang, aber zu schaffen. Und an der Stelle wo alle schlapp machen, da noch ein kleines Schippchen auflegen, welches natürlich vorher angespart sein muss.
Du schaffst das, bleib stark und zuversichtlich.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Mai 2014)

Du schaffst das, ganz bestimmt.


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2014)

Danke! 
@Bettina
ja, ich werde ihn schaffen, den Marathon.


----------



## swe68 (21. Mai 2014)

Befund liegt vor. Enthält sehr oft das Wort "unauffällig"


----------



## murmel04 (21. Mai 2014)

Freut mich, und den Rest bekommst du auch noch unauffällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (21. Mai 2014)

Das schlimmste Wort war "subkritisch". 
Letztlich steht da, dass da nichts ist.


----------



## Bettina (21. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch mal ein echtes Highlight!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich aber auch wirklich erleichtert!!! Sehr schön zu lesen!  


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (21. Mai 2014)

Danke 
Da gehe ich doch gleich ganz anders morgen in die Chemo. 
Herrlich.


----------



## Bettina (22. Mai 2014)

Wie ist denn dein geplanter Rhythmus? Wöchentlich?


----------



## swe68 (22. Mai 2014)

@Bettina
Chemo ist 1x wöchentlich 3x, dann 1 Woche Pause. Wenn meine Leukos nicht wollen, 1 Woche Zwangspause. Das ist bis jetzt 3x passiert. Damit bin ich aber im normalen Rahmen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Mai 2014)

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, dass du alles gut hinter dich bringst!


----------



## swe68 (22. Mai 2014)

Mache ich 
Nächste Woche Sonderpause - in Anbetracht des sehr guten Befundes und des verlängerten Wochenendes.
Mein Arzt sagte auch, ein sehr guter Befund. Kann man mir nicht oft genug sagen


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Juni 2014)

Mein Highlight heute: auf der Autobahn mit dem Fahrrad fahren   Sternfahrt heute in Berlin. Das war so cool auf der stadtbahn zu fahren. Ich frag mich warum ich nie früher die Sternfahrt mitgemacht habe. Dazu war das Wetter top und danach, sind wir zum Pumptrack gefahen wo ich 3 verschiedene Räder ausprobieren durfte.
Dort bin ich das erste mal im Leben ein BMX gefahren!  das macht echt Laune und ist die richtige Größe für mich   Ich glaube ich verkaufe mein Hardtail - damit kann ich mich einfach nicht richtig anfreunden und kaufe mir was für das Pumptrack fahren. Das macht richtig Spaß und trainiert unheimlich gut.





Biketausch! So durfte ich heute auch ein Beachcruiser auf der Stadtautobahn fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juni 2014)

War eigentlich gestern... endlich das erste mal beim tegernsee bike Marathon gestartet! Natürlich nur auf der gaaaanz kleinen Runde  Ziel war in einem durch zu fahren, nicht letzter zu werden und unter 2 std zu bleiben  Hat alles top funktioniert und lief viel besser als ich dachte bin im guten Mittelfeld gelandet ohne zu stürzen und abzusteigen  und wie man sieht deutlich unter 2 std


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Juni 2014)

bin ganz links im Bild,  hoffe beim sportograf kommen noch ein paar anständige Bilder raus


----------



## Principiante (2. Juni 2014)

Super!


----------



## swe68 (2. Juni 2014)

@greenhorn-biker Dein Lachen spricht Bände


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Juni 2014)

Hey, Gratulation! Bist du das noch mit dem alten Rad gefahren? Gratuliere dir natürlich auch zum neuen Geist! Das musst du jetzt natürlich auch artgerecht bewegen 
Dann ist es also doch nicht so schlecht um deine Kondition bestellt?


----------



## Chrige (6. Juni 2014)

@greenhorn-biker Sieht toll aus 

Mein Highlight gestern: Thursday Afterwork Ride organisiert von der IG Mountainbike Zug. Zweite gemeinsame Tour organisiert für jedermann am Donnerstag Abend. Obwohl unser Hausberg mit über 100 Bikern (aufgeteilt in ca. 10 Gruppen) doch etwas überfüllt war, machte es einfach riesen Spass mit den Jungs und Mädels bei herrlichem Wetter den Berg zu erklimmen und die Trails runter zu fahren. Runter war es für einmal für mich eine ziemliche Herausforderung, da ich mich nicht mehr gewohnt bin mit meinem 26er Racefully mit 100mm Federweg technisch schwierige Trails zu absolvieren. Vor allem wenn man zuvor gerade 2 Wochen lang auf dem 29er AM mit 130mm gesessen ist (das braucht allerdings noch eine Generalüberholung). Ich staunte auch nicht schlecht, als mich eine Gruppe von (lizenzierten) Freeridern überholte und den Trail kontrolliert "runterflog".
Am besten war aber der Blick der Nachtschwärmer als sich nach 21.00 alle Biker auf einem Platz am See wieder trafen und gemeinsam ein Bierchen tranken . Soviele Biker auf einem Haufen hatten die meisten wohl noch nie gesehen .
Alles in allem ein super Anlass, wo sich vom Forstautobahn-Fahrer bis zum lizenzierten Freerider alles traf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hey, Gratulation! Bist du das noch mit dem alten Rad gefahren? Gratuliere dir natürlich auch zum neuen Geist! Das musst du jetzt natürlich auch artgerecht bewegen
> Dann ist es also doch nicht so schlecht um deine Kondition bestellt?


Danke ja bins noch mit dem alten gefahren hat völlig ausgereicht, außerdem fühl ich mich da noch etwas sicherer, zwecks der Gewöhnung deswegen hab ich auch das alte bike mit in den Urlaub genommen  zu Hause wird erstma in ruhe das neue getestet und die Feinheiten eingestellt


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Juni 2014)

Ochsenkopf


----------



## laterra (15. Juni 2014)

etwas offtopic - mein Highlight hat eine ganze Woche gedauert: ein großartiger Urlaub / Trainingslager mit meiner Kampfsportgruppe in Südfrankreich. Eine superharmonische Gruppe, jeden Tag 1-2 Trainingseinheiten und Abends selbstgekochtes 3-Gänge-Menü, lustiges Pool-Wasser-Rugby in den Pausen, fantastisches Wetter,... hachja...




Am langen Wochenende ist dann wieder das Mountainbike dran ^^


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2014)

und gestern

Fahrtechnik mit Zena   im Trailparadies

und 

schööön, dass ihr auch dabei gewesen seid, Murmel und Silvermoon


----------



## murmel04 (16. Juni 2014)

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, Fahrtechniktraining mit Zena war Klasse 

Und auch danke an Mousoline und Silvermoonfür eure Geduld bis mein schweini überwunden war
Vielleicht geht ja bald nochmal
was zusammen ihr wisst ich muss üben....


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Juni 2014)

*@murmel04 und Mausoline:* War am Wochenende in Neustadt fast wie Klassentreffen  Schön, mit euch gemeinsam einen so tollen Kurs gemacht zu haben und *@murmel04:* Du bist ab sofort meine Treppenheldin 
*@zena : *Danke für die 2 tollen Tage in Neustadt, deine Geduld, deine motivierenden Worte und deine ansteckend gute Laune!!! Es hat mir sau viel Spaß gemacht und der Zettel bleibt erst einmal am Lenker kleben - falls die Alzheimer die Überhand bekommt


----------



## zena (16. Juni 2014)

gern geschääääään 
bis bald auf sandigen Trails!
Ride on and find your Flow


----------



## Bettina (16. Juni 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *...* fast wie Klassentreffen ...


Ich habe an euch gedacht und wäre soooo gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Juni 2014)

Stimmt war wie ein Klassentreffen 
Und jetzt muss ich auch mal DANKE an

Zena , mousoline und Silvermoon sagen für eure Geduld , wenns mal wieder etwas länger gedauert hat

Zena hat auf jeden Fall den Sturkopf zum schmelzen gebracht

Spaß hat es gemacht und ich hätte eigentlich Lust auf mehr

Also auf jeden Fall weiterzuempfehlen  Die Kurse bei Zena


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Juni 2014)

Gerade mal aufs Konto geschaut: Das Finanzamt beteiligt sich mit einer großzügigen Spende an meinem neuen Radprojekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juli 2014)

Mein Highlight am Sonntag: hab die kompletten Spitzkehren-Ubungs-Track am Teufelsberg geschafft! Bin drei mal über 2 Wochenenden runter gefahren und endlich konnte ich alle Kurven fahren. Es hat ja auch geholfen, dass es etwas geregnet hatte und der Boden nicht so unglaublich lose war. Dank einen entscheidenden Tipp (innere Ellenbogen nah am Körperhalten) habe ich endlich verstanden, wie es geht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2014)

Auf dem Weg zum Dienst heute Morgen, zwei Störche beim Frühstück.
Storch 1:




Storch 2:




Wollten nicht näher zusammenrücken, daher kein Gruppenfoto.


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Juli 2014)

@Bettina - Danke für die Blumen  - das war wirklich ein harter Nuß für mich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Juli 2014)

@ Chaotenkind: Du scheint wirklich einen schönen Arbeitsweg zu haben! Ich muss leider Landstr. fahren, da ist jedes Mal das Highlight heil anzukommen


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Juli 2014)

Mein Highlight bezieht sich auf gestern.
Da bei uns Autofreier Sonntag war, wurden mit dem Enduro 101 KM abgerissen. Die letzten 10 KM waren jedoch nicht so schmerzvoll wie das zur Ruhe kommen der Beine


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Chaotenkind: Du scheint wirklich einen schönen Arbeitsweg zu haben! Ich muss leider Landstr. fahren, da ist jedes Mal das Highlight heil anzukommen



Ja, der kürzeste Weg geht quer durch Wald und Feld. Ab und zu muss ich mal ne Straße queren, das bleibt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet leider nicht aus. Aber man kann schon sagen, von den 25 km einfacher Weg sind 24 km grün. Störche hatte ich aber noch nie. Wildschweine, Rehe, Füchse, Feldhasen, Karnickel, irgendwelche Greifvögel, Spechte, Reiher, Fasane und ab und zu mal ne wildernde Hauskatze ja, aber Störche, das war das erste Mal.


----------



## Chrige (12. Juli 2014)

Heute durfte ich mit 7 Männern unserer Bikegruppe die erste Hälfte der Bahnentour Davos fahren. Da es die letzte Woche nur geregnet und geschneit hat, sind die Trails sehr nass und rutschig. Trotz andersweitiger Wetterprognose regnete es heute nur kurz und dies während unserer Mittagspause. Da die rutschigen Trails einiges an Zeit kosteten und auch einige Stürze verursachten, wurde eine Abfahrt ausgelassen. Alles in allem ein Supertag, obwohl mein Oberschenkel dank eines Abflugs über den Lenker doch ziemlich schmerzt...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. Juli 2014)

War gestern ohne Bikebezug, als ich das Vorabangebot für eine Stelle bekommen hab  (Hab ich natürlich angenommen)


----------



## swe68 (15. Juli 2014)

… in Bikemontur in meiner Onkologie-Praxis auflaufen (mit dem 2. CX)
Das ist Teil meiner psychologischen Bewältigung des Themas  
War heute zur sehr interessanten Ernährungsberatung da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> … in Bikemontur in meiner Onkologie-Praxis auflaufen (mit dem 2. CX)
> Das ist Teil meiner psychologischen Bewältigung des Themas
> War heute zur sehr interessanten Ernährungsberatung da.



Kenne ich, hat bei mir auch funktioniert. Damals, Anfang der 90er des letzten Jahrhunderts, mit dem Motorrad (schön im Lederkombi) zum Krankenhaus, neben der Rettungswagenvorfahrt geparkt und nach OP (und dem unvermeidlichen Aufenthalt) wieder mit dem Mopped heim. Das Ganze mehrmals innerhalb eines Jahres, die haben mich auf Station und im OP schon mit Handschlag begrüßt. Ich hatte nen Deal mit dem Oberarzt der Orthopädie. Der hat immer nach dem Mopped geschaut, so lange ich noch nicht soweit fit war um dies selbst übernehmen zu können und mich entlassen, sobald ich das Mopped so weit wieder beherrschte, um einigermaßen vernünftig heimfahren zu können. War jedes Mal ein Ansporn.
Nur Ernährungsberatung gab es nicht. Wir (es lagen sonst fast nur junge Leute nach Sportunfällen auf der Station) haben uns dafür gerne mal Pizza auf Krankenzimmer liefern, oder von der Spätschicht Eis vom Eiscafe gegenüber mitbringen lassen. Danach Wettrennen auf dem Gang mit Unterarmgehstützen, für die Fitness.

Bei dem onkologischen Problem 10 Jahre später ging das allerdings nicht mehr. Da habe ich es allerdings nur mit dem Auto probiert und es war trotzdem ne saublöde Idee. Hätte damals nie gedacht, dass mich die OP und der anschließende Zwangsaufenthalts so viel Kraft kosten würden, dass ich anschließend kaum noch in der Lage war, die Kupplung durchzutreten. Habs dann gerade so und klatschnass geschwitzt vor lauter Anstrengung heim geschafft. Da durfte ich erst ein Jahr nach der OP wieder langsam mit sportlichen Aktivitäten beginnen.


----------



## swe68 (15. Juli 2014)

Direkt nach dem KH-Aufenthalt mit OP war ich auch nicht in der Lage, Auto zu fahren… Ich war einfach zu schwach. 
Aber Du konntest erst ein Jahr später wieder mit Sport anfangen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2014)

Ja, wg. der Wundheilung. Dazu nichts "schweres" heben und eine gestörte Verdauung, da der gesamte Magen-/Darmtrakt lahmgelegt werden musste. Nach einem Jahr hatte ich mit viel Mühe mein Gewicht auf 45 kg hochgebracht. Die Narbe im Bauchraum merke ich manchmal heute noch. Dafür sieht man halt von außen nichts. Hatten sie mir aber angekündigt. Ohne großen Bauchschnitt dauert die innere Wundheilung länger, dafür hat man die optischen Vorteile. Der Prof. auf der Gyn. wollte mir diesbezüglich halt was Gutes tun.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Juli 2014)

Mann Mädels, ihr hab ja alle Sachen hinter euch! 
Und heute bist du wieder so fit, Chaotenkind? Davor muss man echt den Hut ziehen! 
@ swe: Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bei dir ebenso gut läuft! Aber gestern war ja schon mal ein guter Ansatz!


----------



## swe68 (16. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...
> @ swe: Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bei dir ebenso gut läuft! Aber gestern war ja schon mal ein guter Ansatz!


Ich bin ziemlich gut dabei.  Dank Krafttraining habe ich sogar gut zugenommen. Aber die Bioelektrische Impedanzmessung hat mir mal wieder aufgezeigt, dass ich noch ein Stück vom Optimum entfernt bin (auch wenn ich dank Sport sehr weit bin!). Ich war nach der OP echt ganz schön tief unten… 
Als Tumorpatientin brauche ich noch mehr Eiweiß in der Ernährung. Wird jetzt optimiert.


----------



## swe68 (16. Juli 2014)

@Chaotenkind schön, dass Du es hinter Dir hast! Du liebe Güte… 
Ich wurde auch im Bauchraum operiert (sog. Whipple-OP), aber ich habe das von der Verdauung her nicht perfekt, aber sehr gut weggesteckt. Die Narbe innen merke ich auch manchmal, außen ist sie halt ganz schön groß… aber was soll's, dafür bin ich noch hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (16. Juli 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... Als Tumorpatientin brauche ich noch mehr Eiweiß in der Ernährung....


Das war mir auch aufgefallen, wegen der Darmprobleme hatte ich auf Fleisch und Hülsenfrüchte verzichtet und das war eine ganz blöde Idee. Erst mit viel Fleisch kam ich wieder schnell auf die Beine und auch im Sport voran.
Die große äußerliche Narbe stört mich weniger als die inneren. Ich habe im ersten Jahr viele Osteopaten-Behandlungen gemacht, die Lymphärzte und Co sind sehr verwundert über die gute Beweglichkeit der Narben.  <Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## swe68 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich vertrage halt einfach kein Fleisch mehr. Mageres Kalbfleisch geht vielleicht, aber erstmal habe ich es jetzt ganz gestrichen. Ich muss also mehr Fisch essen und auch mal Hühnchenfleisch testen (scheitert bei mir z. Zt. daran, dass ich nichts Freilaufendes o. Bio in der Nähe bekomme). 
Ich habe erfahren, was wieviel Eiweiß enthält und welche Kombinationen von Lebensmitteln ich essen soll. Und werde zusätzlich Protein zuführen… 

Osteopathie ist eine gute Idee.  Ich habe festgestellt, dass moderates Bauchmuskeltraining tatsächlich gut tut, aber ich werde Osteopathie nach meinem Urlaub angehen  Denn optimal ist es noch nicht!
Ich habe mit Osteopathie anderweitig (Kiefergelenk) aber ganz hervorragende Erfahrungen gesammelt, deshalb werde ich das sicher testen.


----------



## Deleted298378 (16. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich war das Highlight schon gestern: Nach mehreren Touren mit dem MTB gestern die Hausrunde mit dem RR gefahren um zu testen ob mich der gefühlte Fortschritt mit dem MTB nicht täuscht. Er täuscht mich ganz und gar nicht  . Die Berge fallen mir schon viel leichter und ich hab auch deutlich mehr Kraft.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mann Mädels, ihr hab ja alle Sachen hinter euch!
> Und heute bist du wieder so fit, Chaotenkind? Davor muss man echt den Hut ziehen!
> @ swe: Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass es bei dir ebenso gut läuft! Aber gestern war ja schon mal ein guter Ansatz!



Daumen drück dto.

Ich war ja noch keine 30, da steckt man einiges besser weg. Beim Zurückkämpfen half dann auch die preußische Erziehung, welche meine alten Herrschaften uns als Kinder zuteil werden ließen: 1. Disziplin, 2. Disziplin, 3. Disziplin.
Jetzt gehe ich auf die 50 zu, seufz.


----------



## Bettina (21. Juli 2014)

Mein Highlight war am Wochenende. Tolle Trails in der Pfalz mit netten Leuten  und Mtbbee beim Berghochfahren nicht aus den Augen verloren. Ich liebe Signalfarben im Wald.


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juli 2014)

Bettina, Bilder bitte


----------



## mtbbee (21. Juli 2014)

ich glaube mit den Bildern wird's ganz schön schwierig ... war einfach zu warm für die Knipsen ...
aber hier mal eines im Halb-Schatten


----------



## swe68 (21. Juli 2014)

Mein Highlight hat heute nicht stattgefunden - die "goldene" (letzte) Chemo. Ich habe sie in Absprache mit dem Arzt auf nach den Urlaub verschoben. Jetzt ist gerade mein Immunsystem wieder wach. Und er ist selber Bergsteiger und möchte meinen Urlaub nicht gefährden  Lieber also einen Moment warten, nach dem Urlaub vertrage ich es dann auch wahrscheinlich wieder besser.


----------



## murmel04 (21. Juli 2014)

Mtbbee, hast diesmal nicht den kleinen dicken dabei gehabt


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Mein Highlight hat heute nicht stattgefunden - die "goldene" (letzte) Chemo. Ich habe sie in Absprache mit dem Arzt auf nach den Urlaub verschoben. Jetzt ist gerade mein Immunsystem wieder wach. Und er ist selber Bergsteiger und möchte meinen Urlaub nicht gefährden  Lieber also einen Moment warten, nach dem Urlaub vertrage ich es dann auch wahrscheinlich wieder besser.



Wünsch dir nen tollen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (21. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Mtbbee, hast diesmal nicht den kleinen dicken dabei gehabt


doch hatte ich


----------



## swe68 (21. Juli 2014)

@Mausoline danke 
Sa. geht es los. Ich freu mich!!!!


----------



## Chrige (21. Juli 2014)

@swe68 Viel Spass! Mag ich dir von Herzen gönnen. Mein Beinbruch ist nichts gegen was du durch machst. Wo geht's dann hin in den Urlaub?


----------



## swe68 (21. Juli 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> @swe68 Viel Spass! Mag ich dir von Herzen gönnen. Mein Beinbruch ist nichts gegen was du durch machst. Wo geht's dann hin in den Urlaub?


Danke Dir!!! Es geht nach Sulden. Ohne Bike. Da stehen viele nette Dreitausender rum, denen ich aufs Dach steigen will


----------



## Mausoline (21. Juli 2014)

Dann viel gutes Wetter und Luft  
Tschenglser Hochwand und Hoher Angelus war ich vor Jahren auch mal,
Düsseldorferhütte war damals sehr gut


----------



## swe68 (21. Juli 2014)

Der Hohe Angelus ist auf der Liste der möglichen 
Wir haben erstmal unten eine FeWo, wollen aber noch 1 Hüttennacht dran hängen.


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Juli 2014)

Ui, zu Fuss sind's schon echte Brocken! Hab' die Gipfel mit Ski gemacht, da ist frau viel schneller und vor allem bequemer wieder unten. Es sei denn, die Skier müssen ein Paar Stunden rauf UND runter getragen werden, weil's am Schnee mangelt! 

Viel Spass und schönes Wetter!

  Lenka K.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2014)

Viel Spass und alles Gute Stephanie, auf dass Du alle 3000er schaffst, die Du dir vorgenommen hast.


----------



## swe68 (22. Juli 2014)

Dankeschön 
Die Liste ist am Entstehen. Ob das ganz dicke Ding (dann mit Bergführer) dabei ist, entscheiden wir vor Ort. Ich werde berichten! Jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf den geplanten Einstiegsdreitausender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (27. Juli 2014)

Erster Dreitausender bei bescheidenem Wetter  hintere Schöntaufspitze 3325m
Bin fit, merke aber, dass die Chemo meine sonst sehr gute Höhenverträglichkeit beeinflusst... Aber das wird schon.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. Juli 2014)

Swe - das klingt irgendwie ganz gut . Und bitt'schön, so über 3000m verträgt auch ohne chemo nicht jeder. Genieße den urlaub!


----------



## swe68 (27. Juli 2014)

Mach ich!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juli 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Erster Dreitausender bei bescheidenem Wetter  hintere Schöntaufspitze 3325m
> Bin fit, merke aber, dass die Chemo meine sonst sehr gute Höhenverträglichkeit beeinflusst... Aber das wird schon.


Also ich würde noch nicht mal völlig gesund einen 3000er schaffen  Hut ab vor dieser physischen und psychischen Leistung 

Heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder das Hardtail spazieren gefahren und ich muss sagen total überraschend!
Zuerst hat es sich ganz gut angefühlt, aber dann kamen immer mehr die Unterschiede raus...die etwas hakelige, unsaubere Schaltung, die quietschenden Beläge (vorne), eine vibrierende Scheibe (hinten) und der etwas lange nicht ganz wendige Rahmen  Aber ich muss sagen ich vermisse meine Barends und meine kleine Satteltasche (für ne Feierabendrunde muss ja auch nur der Schlüssel und Flickzeug verstaut werden ), auch meine Wellgos waren ihren doch geringen Preis wert  
Enttäuscht bin ich immer noch von meiner Federgabel im Fully, da ist der Unterschied zu meiner billig-Stahlfedergabel im Hardtail gar nicht mehr so groß


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2014)

Wer gerne mal nen Beinah 3000er schaffen will und am Grimselpass vorbeikommt soll mal aufs Sidelhorn 2764m (hinterm See hoch) Ist ein Wandergipfel und genialer Aussichtsberg, über 20 4000er


----------



## swe68 (29. Juli 2014)

Leider ist das Wetteer gerade miserabel und gestern bin ich an einer Sperrung wegen Felssturz gescheitert.
Mir geht es trotzdem gut. Mal sehen ob wir heute im Regen was machen.
@Mausoline ich wollte irgendwann schon mal ein Buch über Passstraßen-Gipfel schreiben.  und auf Deinem war ich noch gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ....ich wollte irgendwann schon mal ein Buch über Passstraßen-Gipfel schreiben.  und auf Deinem war ich noch gar nicht!


Gute Idee  ich kenn dafür die anderen nicht, aber dieser lohnt sich wirklich. War ungeplant, aber es war zuuu kalt zum Klettern.


----------



## swe68 (30. Juli 2014)

Ich habe schon ein paar auf der Liste.  Vielleicht gehe ich noch am Stilfser Joch sammeln. Dort gibt es z.B. den Monte Scorluzzo, der durch den 1. WK traurig berühmt wurde. 
Oder die Rötlspitz.
Ich werde die mal in meiner Gipfelliste markieren  Mal sehen, was man draus machen kann.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Juli 2014)

ich (i c h !) habe gestern bei der Tombola vom DAV Sommerfest einen Hotelgutschein fürs Erzgebirge gewonnen (gewonnen! ich!), da freu ich mich drauf mal das Trailcenter Rabenberg auszutesten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2014)

Wow, toll!   So kommt man auch mal in Ecken, wo man sonst evtl. nicht hin fährt!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. August 2014)

Habe mit der heutigen Tour bereits jetzt die Jahresgesamt-km vom letzten Jahr um 15 km übertroffen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (2. August 2014)

Wieviel hast Du schon runter?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. August 2014)

1.740 km.
Andere schaffen wahrscheinlich sehr viel mehr, aber mir reicht auch der Vergleich mit mir selbst


----------



## swe68 (3. August 2014)

So ist es richtig 

Mein Highlight gestern war traurig, aber lehrreich... Ich war auf dem Monte Scorluzzo. Kein bisher besuchter Ort hat mir die Schrecken und die Sinnlosigkeit eines Krieges derart nahegebracht. Ok, das schlechte Wetter tat sein übriges... Da oben hat es Geschützgräben, am Gipfel haben sie den Berg ausgehöhlt, vermutlich haben sie dort Schutz gesucht. Ein Hang ist komplett mit alten Konservendosen und sonstigen Metallteilen übersät. Dort findet man auch Stoffreste und ... Ich war aehr erschüttert. Aber weil es mich viel gelehrt hat (über Menschen und über mich selbst) war es ein Highlight


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. August 2014)

Mein Highlight heute war die kurze Testfahrt mit dem fatboy. Sehr spaßig!


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. August 2014)

...eine Canyoning Tour im Allgäu 
stand schon lange auf unserer Liste um es mal auszuprobieren  Nach diesem Erlebnis kann ich sagen, dass es sehr lehrreich war, ich über meine Grenzen hinaus gegangen bin, aber es definitiv nichts für mich is (auch wenn es nur eine Einsteigertour war )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> .........Mein Highlight gestern war traurig, aber lehrreich... Ich war auf dem Monte Scorluzzo. Kein bisher besuchter Ort hat mir die Schrecken und die Sinnlosigkeit eines Krieges derart nahegebracht. Ok, das schlechte Wetter tat sein übriges... Da oben hat es Geschützgräben, am Gipfel haben sie den Berg ausgehöhlt, vermutlich haben sie dort Schutz gesucht. Ein Hang ist komplett mit alten Konservendosen und sonstigen Metallteilen übersät. Dort findet man auch Stoffreste und ... Ich war aehr erschüttert. Aber weil es mich viel gelehrt hat (über Menschen und über mich selbst) war es ein Highlight



Das ging mir vor Jahren auch so, als wir den Kaiserjägerweg bis zum Pasubio und weiter über das Rif. Lancia gefahren sind......sehr sehr interessant, entsetzt, ernüchternd, verständnislos.....


----------



## Mausoline (3. August 2014)

2 1/2 Tage Pfalz Trainingslager mit Lahmschnecke und Bettina


----------



## Lahmschnecke (3. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> 2 1/2 Tage Pfalz Trainingslager mit Lahmschnecke und Bettina


Du warst 14 Minuten schneller!
Ein superschönes Wochenende, viel Spaß, mit zwei netten Mädels    , schönen Trails , elenden Kehren , Tuning am Bike (Danke, Bettina, es ist manchmal so einfach...) die ein oder andere Rieslingschorle , Weinfest... einfach schön war´s!


----------



## Sickgirl (4. August 2014)

Heute habe ich mal eine positive Shoperfahrung gemacht.

Wegen meinen Fußproblemen möchte ich mal die Bontradschuhe ausprobieren. Gestern habe ich per Google einen Laden bei Freiburg gefunden und heute angerufen um mich größenmäßig beraten zu lassen.

Super Service, er hat gleich nach unserem Gespräch drei Paar in den in Frage kommenden Größen rausgeschickt ohne eine Vorleistung von mir. Sind immerhin gut 600 Euro in dem Paket.


----------



## swe68 (4. August 2014)

Weglos auf einem selten besuchten Dreitausender. OK, der erste Teil ging durch ein Skigebiet, dann wurde es aber wild 
Schön war es.


----------



## swe68 (7. August 2014)

Mein Highlight gestern - endlich wieder mal Steigeisen an den Füßen, Pickel in der Hand  Und ein neuer 3000er, die Suldenspitze  
Es ist echt schön hier, schade, dass wir Sa. wieder fahren.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. August 2014)

dann genieße die letzten Tage!!!

Ich hab jetzt frei und fahre nachher mit einem Freund nach St. Caterina/Bormio zum Biken!  Freu


----------



## Chrige (7. August 2014)

Mein Highlight heute war, dass ich es schon ganz alleine zur Physio und zurück geschafft habe. Ich weiss, ein kleiner Schritt aber toll, wenn man wieder etwas selbständiger wird und Schritt für Schritt wiedervin ein normales Leben zurück findet. Dafür  habe ich jetzt Muskelkater in den Händen :-o.


----------



## swe68 (7. August 2014)

@Frau Rauscher
oh ja, ich genieße! Morgen die letzte Bergtour. Ich komme wieder.
Bormio waren wir heute  Nach einer kurzen Bergtour ab Stilfser Joch  (im Suldental war das Wetter zu schlecht für das Geplante)

@Chrige
ich kann dieses Glücksgefühl sehr gut nachempfinden. Es ist toll, so weit gekommen zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. August 2014)

Nächste Woche kommt endlich mein neuer firmenwagen 
Passend zum Urlaub und Ladies Treffen kann ich nun wieder einen dachständer montieren und hab viel Platz im Kofferraum!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. August 2014)

apropos Wagen... mein Highlight heute: ich durfte mal im BMW i8 mitfahren  WOW !


----------



## Chrige (22. August 2014)

Heute mein erstes Kontrollröntgen und alles wächst brav zusammen. Das Wadenbein ist schon fast wieder ganz, das Schienbein braucht noch eine Weile. Wenn es so weiter geht, darf ich in drei Wochen das Bein wieder voll belasten. Bike ich komme!!! Ich war schon etwas nervös, da ich doch ziemlich Angst hatte, dass etwas nicht so verheilt, wie es sollte.
Das lustigste war aber, dass im Wartebereich der Chirurgie Oberärzte Outdoorsport-Hefte auflagen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Chrige - super , das ist echt toll und ein echtes Highlight! Hab´ Geduld, das wird schon gut!


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

Heute ist der Tag nach der LETZTEN Chemo!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es definitiv die letzte war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Dann alles alles Gute, swe!!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2014)

Alles Gute swe, jetzt kann´s ja nur noch aufwärts gehen, oder?


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Dann eine gute Erholungsphase mit allem was du brauchst!


----------



## Tesla71 (29. August 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## swe68 (29. August 2014)

In meiner Akte steht, dass die Chemo gut angeschlagen hat  
in 4 Wochen gibt es Kontrolle. Es wäre wunderbar, wenn es definitiv die letzte ist - aber mein Etappenziel ist erreicht. 
Ja, es geht aufwärts, definitiv! ES könnte so schön sein, wenn da nicht der kleine Disput wäre, den ich gleich in "doofer Tag…" poste


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2014)

oh das ist "schön" ! Also, nicht wirklich schön, aber es ist gut, dass Du das jetzt durch hast und es auch noch erfolgreich war! Ich drücke weiterhin alle Daumen!!!


----------



## scylla (29. August 2014)

Super, ich drück die Daumen, dass es die letzte war!
Und lass dir in deinem "kleinen Disput" nix gefallen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. August 2014)

Mein Highlight gestern war die Eurobike und das Dicke hier, wär’ ich mal Millionär, würde ich es glatt kaufen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1693498


----------



## swe68 (31. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Super, ich drück die Daumen, dass es die letzte war!
> Und lass dir in deinem "kleinen Disput" nix gefallen!


nö, mache ich nicht! 
Mein gestriges Highlight war - mit dem CX 2x einen Jungspund auf dem HT versägen  Der hatte mich nur wieder bekommen, weil er eine Abkürzung gefahren ist  Er wollte es wissen, ich habe es ihm gezeigt   (war genau das, was ich gestern zur Verbesserung meiner Stimmung brauchte)
Zur Eurobike geht es für mich wohl nächstes Jahr! Beneide Dich ein wenig, @Frau Rauscher


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. August 2014)

ach, Eurobike ist vor allem anstrengend! Bis man da mal alles abgelaufen hat, tun wirklich die Füße weh  Fühlte mich am Tag danach wie eine alte Frau!  Aber spannend ist es dann doch mal wieder gewesen, auch wenn ein Bikekauf bei mir jetzt erstmal nicht ansteht...

wobei, so ein Fatbike würde mich ja schooooon reizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (1. September 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ach, Eurobike ist vor allem anstrengend! Bis man da mal alles abgelaufen hat, tun wirklich die Füße weh  Fühlte mich am Tag danach wie eine alte Frau!  Aber spannend ist es dann doch mal wieder gewesen, auch wenn ein Bikekauf bei mir jetzt erstmal nicht ansteht...
> 
> wobei, so ein Fatbike würde mich ja schooooon reizen


Deshalb geh ich da besser nicht hin  Als die Fatbikes kamen, hatte ich sofort den 'haben will' Impuls, der legte sich dank einiger Meditationseinheiten wieder. Nein ich brauche kein Bike, nein ich will kein Bike usw.  
Aber dann saß ich zufällig auf einem, welches in Größe, Geo und Gewicht absolut paßte und bin ihm dann auch noch einige Tage hinterher gefahren und seitdem ist es echt schwer.


----------



## murmel04 (1. September 2014)

@ Bettina , ich glaub ich weiß welches fati du meinst


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. September 2014)

welches denn?


----------



## Bettina (3. September 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> welches denn?


9:zero:7  *schmacht*


----------



## murmel04 (3. September 2014)

Kann mich nicht erinnern, meinte dass von mtbee


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. September 2014)

also ich bin ganz verschossen in dieses hier 
Bin gespannt auf die Details und Preise


----------



## Principiante (5. September 2014)

Das find ich auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## swe68 (7. September 2014)

Mein Highlight gestern:
Eine Ausfahrt mit ein paar der KTWR-Insassen und meiner Schwester, die sich als Neueinsteigerin extrem gut gehalten hat.
Anschließend nett Bier und ein paar Würste. Schön war es.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. September 2014)

klingt gut! 
Mein Highlight: Gestern und heute Bikepark Geisskopf, ich könnte den Flowcountry Trail immer und immer wieder fahren, so was lustiges! Man bekommt sein Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht! 
Leider hat uns ein Gewitter ein abruptes Ende beschert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (7. September 2014)

Spaß am teils ziemlich zugewachsen Teufelsberg. Der kleiner Pfad bergauf zum Drachenberg ist von Wildblümen und Gräser fast überwuchert.  War heiß,  sonnig und einfach schön heute.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. September 2014)

Jaaa, das war natürlich das größste Highlight, das WETTER!!!


----------



## Chrige (9. September 2014)

Mein Highlight diese Woche: Geniesse den Sommer am Gardasee. Leider nicht am Biken und auch nicht am Kiten wie vorgesehen. Doch die Sonne und die warmen Temperaturen sind toll und im Pool werden die ersten Gehversuche gemacht. Und wenn alles gut geht kriege ich in drei Tage meine Schiene ab!!!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. September 2014)

Chrige - dann wünsche ich Dir noch nen erholsamen Urlaub , genieße das schöne Wetter (gab ja dieses Jahr nicht so viel davon) und laß es dann wieder langsam angehen. Dann gehts in den Winterpokal   , und bis zum Frühjahr ist dann alles wieder gut und Du topfit.
Viel Spaß noch, auch ohne Bike.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. September 2014)

Chirge: Ich wünsch dir auch einen schönen Urlaub! Wir fahren am WE auch an den Lago, allerdings mit Bike. Ich hoffe wenigstens auf ein paar Tage Sonne und Wärme. Ich drück dir für deine ersten Gehversuche die Daumen! Das wird sicher hart nach der langen Zeit... Auch von mir noch gute Besserung!

@ Schneggle: Bist du jetzt wieder ganz fit?


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. September 2014)

Pfadi - nee, leider nicht. Beim Biken habe ich zwar - bewußt oder unbewußt - keine Probleme, dafür beim Sitzen und Tragen von schweren "Lasten" (Bierkasten). Meine linke Pobacke fühlt sich manchmal an als ob sie eingeschlafen wäre. Nächste Woche habe ich noch mal nen Termin beim Doc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (9. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche! Schneggli, dann benutzen wir halt beide den Winterpokal für die Reha. Ich hoffe, dass bei dir alles gut ist und du nur etwas Zeit brauchst. Hoffe auf einen schönen Herbst und einen guten Winter. Ich werde wohl einen solch grossen Bikenachholbedarf haben, dass ich einige Punkte sammeln werde...
Pfadi, wo fährst du hin? Nach Riva?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. September 2014)

@ Schneggle: Ohje, klingt nicht gut. Vielleicht drückt noch ein Rest vom Bluterguss auf irgendwelche Nerven? Ist echt ne blöde Stelle. Immer wieder erstaunlich, wie lange man an Sachen rumdoktern kann, die eigentlich erst mal nicht so dramatisch erscheinen. 

@Chrige: Ja, ne Ferienwohnung fußläufig zum Colombera. Bist du nächste Woche auch noch unten? Dann könnte man sich ja mal auf ein Eis treffen? Aber du bist vermutlich, da du ja kiten wolltest, eher am Pier, oder?


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2014)

Ich wünsch euch tolles Wetter am Garda und dir Chrige viel Erfolg und gute Fortschritte 

Schneggle nochmal ein ganz ganz dickes Lob, dass du das mit uns durchgezogen hast 
und lass das Bierkasten tragen sein, Wein paßt momentan besser zu dir


----------



## Chrige (10. September 2014)

@Pfadi Ne, fahre morgen nach Hause. Muss ja am Freitag zum Röntgen und kriege hoffentlich die Schiene ab. Ich bin in Malcesine.
@Schnegge: Ich merke auch noch den Bluterguss am Popo von meinem Kapverde Urlaub. Hoffe, dass es bei dir nichts Schlimmeres ist.


----------



## Chrige (12. September 2014)

So,meine Schiene ist los und ich darf ab sofort das Bein wieder voll belasten. Die Chirurgin ist guter Dinge, dass ich in ca 10 Tagen die Krücken nicht mehr brauchen werde .


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. September 2014)

Hey super, Gratulation! Übertreib´s nur nicht. Wie fühlt es sich jetzt an, so "nackt"? Ist dein Bein sehr dünn geworden?


----------



## Chrige (12. September 2014)

Es fühlt sich so toll an, obwohl ich die Schiene vorher schon ab hatte, wenn ich nur rumlag. Meine Physio hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich auf die "Zeit danach" vorbereitet war.
Das Bein ist immernoch dicker als ein normales Frauenbein. Doch so richtig straff ist da nichts mehr... Kommt aber bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Chrige (15. September 2014)

Ich spamme hier diesen Thread voll: Aber ein Highlight folgt dem anderen. Heute nahm mir meine Physiotherapeutin die Krücken weg und es ging (im warsten Sinn des Wortes). Zudem meinte sie, dass ich kaum hinke, was nach 8 Wochen mit kaum Belastung sehr erstaunlich sei. Ach ich freue mich so auf meine erste Bike-Flachland-Forstautobahn-Tour!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. September 2014)

Hallo Chrige,

willkommen zurück unter den Zweibeinern!  Und mögen weitere Highlights bald folgen!

Lenka K.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2014)

Es iat auch ein doofer Tag deswegen, aber heute auch ein Highlight! 

2 Jahre München! Ich hab es wirklich liebgewonnen, dieses München!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (19. September 2014)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als alle Worte... Ich bin einfach nur HAPPY!!!
Eigentlich war ja schon gestern ein Highlight, als die Physio mich fragte, ob ich mich schon trauen würde, wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Ich dachte, sie macht Witze, da ich nur drauf wartete wieder aufs Bike zu dürfen...
Ok, ich wurde von so ziemlich jedem und jeder überholt. Doch dies war mir ziemlich egal. Es war zwar nur eine kurze Runde aber gut zu sehen, dass es flach sehr gut geht. Bei irgendwelchen Steigungen musste ich schon sehr tief runter schalten... Aber radfahren geht definitiv besser als gehen...

Ach ja, einigen Spinnen musste ich auch noch klarmachen, dass meine Bikes jetzt nicht mehr ihr Zuhause sind


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. September 2014)

Hallo Chrige, welcome back! Die kleinen Gänge werden sicher über den Winter wieder größere! Ich drück dir aber auch die Daumen, dass du den Kopf wieder frei bekommst nach der schweren Verletzung.


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. September 2014)

Mein Highlight heute bezieht sich nur geringfügig mit dem Biken. Nachdem mir mein Auto demoliert wurde,  ist entlich Land in Sicht und der Schaden wir nach einem knappen halben Jahr Wartens reguliert- wow.....

Immerhin hatte ich heute Zeit,  mein Baby (Bike) zum Händler zu bringen damit es schnell wieder fit ist =)

Frau erheitert sich auch an kleinen Dingen =)


Grüßle


----------



## Silvermoon (23. September 2014)

@Chrige:

na, dann gehts ja jetzt langsam aber sicher wieder aufwärts  Ich wünsche dir für deine weitere Genesung alles Gute und viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## scylla (23. September 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt mehr als alle Worte... Ich bin einfach nur HAPPY!!!



Das sieht man  Jetzt kommt die Kondition bestimmt schneller zurück als du "hoppla" sagen kannst...
Es wird bestimmt noch ein goldener Herbst, in dem du die verpasste Bikezeit intensiv nachholen kannst!


----------



## Votec Tox (24. September 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...Ich bin einfach nur HAPPY!!!
> ...


Gratuliere! Und das Wetter hatte sich ja im Süden Deiner Genesung angepaßt 
Nach wochenlangem Regen kommt nun der Altweibersommer


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2014)

*SUPER WETTER   *

wünsch euch allen ein tolles Wochenende


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. September 2014)

Zum ersten mal mit fullface Helm im bikepsrk unterwegs und gleich mal ein bisschen mutiger gefahren! Da ist zwar noch viiiiieeel Luft nach oben, aber 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2014)

Erste gemeinsame Tour mit Schatzi seit 2 Jahren und fast 2 Monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Erste gemeinsame Tour mit Schatzi seit 2 Jahren und fast 2 Monaten


Großartig und bewundernswert!
Genießt es


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Erste gemeinsame Tour mit Schatzi seit 2 Jahren und fast 2 Monaten


 
Das freut mich ganz dolle für Euch!!! Und ich freu mich mal auf eine gemeinsame Tour!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2014)

Das freut mich echt für euch, Daumen drück, dass es weiter bergauf geht! Sowas sind perfekte Tage und das Wetter gestern war auch noch perfekt.


----------



## Warnschild (29. September 2014)

Eben die Zusage für "Red Bull 26 Zoll" bekommen. Noch jemand?


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2014)

Danke euch allen 
Knackpunkt waren die Augen. Jetzt hat er spezielle Linsen (Sklerallinsen) und nachdem das Einsetzen (spezielle Technik) jetzt super klappt und die Linsen gut sitzen, sieht der Kerl wieder prima. Jetzt ist er nicht mehr zu bremsen, heut ist er wieder ne Runde gefahren


----------



## Bettina (29. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke euch allen
> Knackpunkt waren die Augen. Jetzt hat er spezielle Linsen (Sklerallinsen) und nachdem das Einsetzen (spezielle Technik) jetzt super klappt und die Linsen gut sitzen, sieht der Kerl wieder prima. Jetzt ist er nicht mehr zu bremsen, heut ist er wieder ne Runde gefahren


Uuuiiii, toll, dann fährst du uns nächstes Jahr wieder davon, schließlich kommst du jetzt viel öfter zum Biken  Das hört sich echt gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2014)

Genau  ihr müßt aufpassen
Und dann noch ein oder 2 Kurse bei Zena und ich komm überall durch


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Oktober 2014)

verlängertes Wochenende! Morgen geht es an den Lago!   

aber vorher kommt das Highlight überhaupt: Morgen früh wird mein neues Sofa geliefert!!! Endlich nicht mehr auf dem Boden sitzen!


----------



## Chrige (2. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight heute hat nichts mit dem Biken oder meinem Bein zu tun.
Musste heute mit meinem Auto zur Motorfahrzeugkontrolle. Die steht in der Schweiz alle paar Jahre an. Ich hatte mich mental schon von meinem kleinen Flitzer verabschiedet, da ich nicht mehr viel Geld reinstecken wollte. Zusammen mit meinem Automechaniker hatten wir schon besprochen, dass er wohl nicht durchkommen wird, wir aber einfach mal schauen würden, was alles bemängelt wird. Und siehe da, NICHTS wurde bemängelt!!! Keine Ahnung, ob der Prüfer blind war oder einfach einen sehr guten Tag hatte . Nicht, dass ich mein Auto unbedingt bräuchte, aber in den letzten sechs Jahren ist es mir ans Herz gewachsen...
Und sonst... mit meinem Bein geht es stetig aufwärts und ich überlege sogar, heute Abend das erste mal mit meiner Bikegruppe mitzufahren... Bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir das schon zutraue. Mal schauen...


----------



## scylla (2. Oktober 2014)

sowas gibt's in D auch, heißt hier halt TÜV, und ist genauso gefürchtet wie eure Motorfahrzeugkontrolle 

Bikegruppe: trau dich! Viel Spaß


----------



## Chrige (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich konnte gestern leider nicht mit der Bikegruppe mit. Nach der Physiotherapie war ich ziemlich gerädert und an Biken war nicht zu denken. Mal schauen, ob ich am Sonntag eine Geburtstagstour mache. Euch allen ein schönes langes Wochenende. Ich arbeite dann mal heute für euch....


----------



## wildbiker (4. Oktober 2014)

Neuen Rahmen bestellt, echtes Enduro mit 160 mm Federweg. 650b und Made in Germany und vlt. mit Direktabholung beim Hersteller...leider erst Januar 2015...


----------



## Principiante (4. Oktober 2014)

Super, da hast Du ja lange Vorfreude! 
Aber ist schon ein tolles Gefühl, oder


----------



## wildbiker (4. Oktober 2014)

Allerdings, kanns irgendwie gar nicht abwarten... eher ungeduldig. Bis dahin muss ich aber mein Helius CC loswerden.
Helius CC, schwarz elox, Bj. 2006, Größe M, DT Swiss 240L-Dämpfer, Reset-HDAL118 gold.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight heute:
Eine Ladies Only Tour gemacht. 47km mit 1.183 Hm. Und ich bin relativ gut die Berge hochgekommen. Es hat mordsmässig viel Spass gemacht, bin total happy, und stolz, das ich die Tour für meine Verhältnisse so gut geschafft habe


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight war heut ne geniale Tour, bei der ich Stellen gefahren bin, bei senen ich letzte Woche bei der zu-Fuß-Besichtigung gesagt habe "Nee, da fahr ich nicht, da muss ich schieben." Heut einfach mal probiert laufen zu lassen und es hat funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (6. Oktober 2014)

Schließe mich WarriorPrincess an: Bin gestern eine Stelle gefahren, die ich seit 4 Jahren verweigert habe. Beim 3. Anlauf hat es dann geklappt, und war voll easy . Leider (noch) keine Bilder.


----------



## Wetterfroschn (9. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight heute ist dieses fantastische Wetter...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. Oktober 2014)

Wo wohnst denn du @Wetterfroschn ?
Bei uns hats gestern den ganzen Tag gekübelt wie aus Eimern...


----------



## Chrige (10. Oktober 2014)

1. Highlight heute: Kontrollröntgen im Spital und beide Knochen in meinem Bein sind wieder komplett zusammengewachsen. Man sieht die Bruchstelle nur noch, wenn man weiss, wo sie ist.
2. Highlight: Am Nachmittag das schöne Wetter für eine Biketour mit einer Freundin ausgenutzt. Eigentlich war ich schon bald ziemlich kaputt und dachte nicht, dass ich viel schaffen würde. Doch irgendwann packte mich der Ehrgeiz und schwupps stand ich auf unserem Hausberg. Ich war glücklich, wie ein Marienkäfer. Und als es um die Abfahrt ging, konnte ich die Trails einfach nicht links liegen lassen. Habe dann den einfachsten Trail gewählt aber war der glücklichste Mensch auf Erden, endlich wieder Steine und Wurzeln unter meinen Rädern zu spüren. Klar stieg ich an einigen Stellen vom Rad, wo ich sonst einfach rüberbrettere. Aber das minderte meine Glücksgefühle keineswegs. Jetzt spüre ich eine wohlige Müdigkeit...


----------



## Chrige (12. Oktober 2014)

Heute das wunderschöne Wetter nochmals ausgenutzt und mit meinen drei besten Freundinnen eine tolle Biketour gemacht. Einziger Wehmutstropfen, dass eine Freundin so blöd gestürzt ist, dass sie nicht mehr weiterfahren konnte. Es scheint bei ihr aber nicht so schlimm zu sein.
Es geht mit mir langsam aufwärts.


----------



## NiBi8519 (13. Oktober 2014)

Nach 3 Wochen Zwangspause konnte ich gestern auch entlich wieder aufs Bike. Erstaunlich wie unfit man ist, wenn man länger nichts gemacht hat. War auch egal, da ich hauptsächlich meine neuen Gadgets testen wollte. Herrliches Herbstwetter mit sehr viel Sonne. Es ist so schön im Herbst durch den Wald zu fahren =) 

Schöne Woche Euch


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Oktober 2014)

Auch ich war am Nachmittag bei schönem Herbstwetter  mit dem Lahmschnecken-Mann in heimatlichen Gefilden auf Trailsuche unterwegs *raschel-raschel*. Trails haben wir gefunden, an Steilstellen leider von ein paar Brems-Legasthenikern etwas zerschunden . Sehr schöne, gemütliche Herbsttour.


----------



## Villchen (15. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight wird heute Abend ein leckeres Abendessen mit meinem Freund.


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Oktober 2014)

Hab meine Chinaböller ertmalig beim Nightride eingesetzt   Hat Spaß gemacht mit so viel Licht meine Hausrunde in der Dunkelheit zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Oktober 2014)

An so einem Wahnsinnstag mal wieder lange auf einer Hütte gesessen und den Ausblick auf die Gletscher in der Ferne genossen. Die Abfahrt war sogar dann ohne Jacke etc. total angenehm, fast wie im Sommer. Und hinterher noch ein Besuch in der Eisdiele...    Ja, so mag ich meine Biketage


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Oktober 2014)




----------



## murmel04 (19. Oktober 2014)

Kurzfristiges urlaubsfeeling


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2014)

Jaaa  das war ein wunderschöner Biketag





und Schatzi war auch wieder dabei


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und Schatzi war auch wieder dabei


 
  das freut mich ungemein!


----------



## Chrige (20. Oktober 2014)

Da alle meine bikende Freunde das tolle Wetter gestern für eine Tagestour nutzten und meine Kondition noch nicht so weit ist, nahm ich meinen neuen Flitzer und machte eine wunderschöne 2-stündige Tour über die Felder mit Blick in die Alpen... Ach ja, ich war dann so nett und spendete einem Mountainbiker eine Weile lang Windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2014)

Mausi, was hast du denn Köstliches auf deinem Teller? Da krieg ich ja gleich Hunger! Ich hab mich gestern vergriffen und einen alten trockenen Eierlikörkuchen geholt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (20. Oktober 2014)

Das ist das Problem an  bikeintensiven Wochenenden: Ich habe laufend Hunger, gestern Abend noch ein Riesenschnitzel mit Pommes verdrückt und heute könnte ich futtern was das Zeug hält... sitze aber nur am Schreibtisch...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2014)

Heidelbeerpfannkuchen  ich schaff aber nur nen halben, in Kombi mit Cappuccino das beste Dope 
Wir haben eine bewirtete Hütte, ca. 30km weg  auf ca. 800m, da ist das ganze Jahr und dann noch an so einem Tag wie gestern, die Hölle los.
Wenn wir daheim wegfahren ists aber meist ne Runde über 60km und über 1000hm...nach oben offen 



Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem an  bikeintensiven Wochenenden: Ich habe laufend Hunger, gestern Abend noch ein Riesenschnitzel mit Pommes verdrückt und heute könnte ich futtern was das Zeug hält... sitze aber nur am Schreibtisch...


Bei dir verteilt sichs wenigstens auf die Länge


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight von So. Mit GPS einfach eine Tour geplant und los gings... klappte perfekt und ich bin total begeistert


----------



## Principiante (22. Oktober 2014)

...so steht mein Bike auch immer zum waschen in der Wanne!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2014)

Meins auch. Allerdings mit Vorderrad, Wanne ist größer.


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja die Dusche ist leider klein. War auch das erste und letzte mal das ich das dort rein verfrachtet habe. Konnte danach die Bude komplett putzen =D außerdem hab ich schiss, das mir die Rohre verstopfen


----------



## swe68 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein Highlight gestern war eine Schneeschuhtour ohne Schneeschuhe aufs Wertacher Hörnle. 
Die Psyche hat es gebraucht und ich bin körperlich nicht so schlimm dran wie befürchtet.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Oktober 2014)




----------



## swe68 (30. Oktober 2014)

Appetit und Hunger sind wieder da 
Sehr gut! Muss ja noch ein paar Kilo Gewicht zulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Oktober 2014)

Würde dir liebend gerne was abgeben. Wenn ich eins zuviel hab dann Kilos - so 5-10 hab ich gut über


----------



## murmel04 (1. November 2014)

Ich kann auch locker 5-10 kg abgeben.


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2014)

5 kg würde ich ja nehmen.
Im Moment ist das schwierig, ich arbeite mich grammweise vor… gestern hatte ich wieder einen eher schlechten Tag.  
Aber wenigstens ist die grundsätzliche Schwäche wegen Untergewicht erstmal deutlich reduziert.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. November 2014)

Nochmal in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt draußen gefrühstückt 
Ich fürchte, das war jetzt dann für dieses Jahr wirklich das letzte Mal


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. November 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nochmal in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt draußen gefrühstückt



Bei uns nur ne Frage der Uhrzeit - Frühstück um 12.00 Uhr auf der Terrasse kein Problem  da war der Nebel dann weg.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (1. November 2014)

wunderschöne Tour mit kurzer Hose (aber langen, bunten Ringel- Socken) und kurzem Trikot.  So ein schönes Herbstwetter, beste Bodenbedingungen und ich hab meine Angststelle, die ich seit meinem dortigen Sturz vor zwei Jahren nur geschoben bin, heut ohne Probleme gemeistert. Konnte ich das dieses Jahr auch noch abhaken. 
(Blöd nur, dass stattdessen heut dort ne Freundin gestürzt ist...  Aber zum Glück außer paar Schrammen nichts passiert)


----------



## HiFi XS (1. November 2014)

Super schöne Tour mit einem Haufen klassen Ladies in Grunewald gedreht. Vielen Dank für das mitkommen und mitfahren. Ich bin heute was neues gesprungen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2014)

1. eindeutig: das Wetter!!!

Und 2. mein Dämpfer, der jetzt nochmal ein bisschen auf mein Gewicht getunt wurde (danke an dieser Stelle an die Jungs von Liteville), und sich jetzt ähnlich fluffig anfühlt wie die Pike. Und das trotz nur 140mm Federweg hinten! Jetzt passen Gebel und Dämpfer optimal zusammen und das 301 fährt sich sehr direkt und doch geschmeidig... schööööön!


----------



## wildbiker (6. November 2014)

2014er Zimtstern-Klamotten für die Hälfte des Original-Preis gefunden und gleich ordentlich zugeschlagen (1x Trikot kurz, 1x Trikot lang, 1x Short), Farbe lime punch.

Wetter lädt ja immernoch ein, in kurzen Klamotten zu biken.... zumindest hier bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (6. November 2014)

...doppelpost...


----------



## Chrige (6. November 2014)

Hmm, auf meinen Hometrails liegt Schnee...


----------



## swe68 (7. November 2014)

so komisch es klingt - gestriges Highlight war, dass ich endlich die Onkologen gefunden habe, die mich für voll nehmen, mich als Menschen behandeln und auf mich eingehen…


----------



## Bea5 (7. November 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> so komisch es klingt - gestriges Highlight war, dass ich endlich die Onkologen gefunden habe, die mich für voll nehmen, mich als Menschen behandeln und auf mich eingehen…



es stimmt mich traurig, dass das ein Highlight ist. Das ist meines Erachtens selbstverständlich.

Alles Gute swe und viel Kraft und Geduld wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## Mausoline (7. November 2014)

Bea5 schrieb:


> es stimmt mich traurig, dass das ein Highlight ist. Das ist meines Erachtens selbstverständlich.....



Oh nein, das glaube ich nicht, aber es gibt sie noch, die, die auch Menschen sind 

Viel Glück Stephanie


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. November 2014)

Wir haben auch erfahren müssen dass es leider nicht selbstverständlich ist... auch wenn es sollte!

Stephanie: Ich drücke Dir die Daumen dass sie die beste Behandlung für Dich finden, und Du Dich weiter gut augehoben fühlst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (7. November 2014)

Ja, es sollte selbstverständlich sein. Nur hatte ich mit der Co-Ärztin meines Onkologen nun mal eine Begegnung der dritten Art, die mich wirklich kurzfristig in Depressionen gestürzt hat. Dass ich da nicht mehr hin will, ist reine Notwehr… 
Jetzt habe ich es tatsächlich mit Ärzten zu tun, die zuhören können und mit dieser Info auch arbeiten!
Übrigens wurde mir wieder gesagt, dass ich Sport treiben "muss", soviel wie möglich. Das verbessert meine Chancen. Der Chef der Chirurgie meinte, Sport wirkt wie Chemo und verstärkt diese - es gibt Untersuchungen dazu.
Montag geht es los. Für die erste Chemo (weil es noch ein bisschen Rundumprogramm gibt) lasse ich mich stationär aufnehmen.


----------



## Schneeflocke (7. November 2014)

@swe68: ganz festes Daumendrücken auch von mir


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. November 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Übrigens wurde mir wieder gesagt, dass ich Sport treiben "muss", soviel wie möglich. Das verbessert meine Chancen. Der Chef der Chirurgie meinte, Sport wirkt wie Chemo und verstärkt diese - es gibt Untersuchungen dazu.



Ja, die Erkenntnis setzt sich zum Glück langsam durch. Vor 18 Jahren waren sie leider noch nicht so weit.
Ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen!


----------



## swe68 (8. November 2014)

Danke Euch allen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. November 2014)

Alles Gute auch von mir! Aber ist doch super, dass du in dem bestärkt wirst, was dir Spaß macht mit der Gewissheit, dass du damit deinem Körper etwas Gutes tust und ihn nicht schwächst.


----------



## laterra (9. November 2014)

..war gestern: eine Freundin hat ihren Geburtstag gefeiert indem sie für 12 Leute ein fantastisches 7 Gänge Menü gekocht hat. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich schon jemals so gut gegessen hab. Da lass ich jedes Sterne-Restaurant links liegen.
Außerdem war es ein ausgesprochen lustiger Abend  hm das Weinglas Smilie fehlt


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. November 2014)

Ich bin endlich wieder meine Platte im Schluesselbein los. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Principiante (11. November 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich bin endlich wieder meine Platte im Schluesselbein los.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5300 mit Tapatalk 2


Und, hat es wehgetan,- oder merkst Du es jetzt?


----------



## Chrige (11. November 2014)

Wie wars? Das blüht mr dann auch in ein bis zwei Jahren. Wie lange musst du die Schulter schonen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2014)

Natürlich ist das nicht schmerzfrei, schließlich ist der Schnitt genauso groß wie bei der ursprünglichen OP, zudem ist es nun auch schon die 3. OP am Schlüsselbein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (13. November 2014)

Alter Falter, was ist das für ein großes Teil!!!

Titan oder Chirogenstahl? Vielleicht kannst Du es bei eBay verkloppen...


- Mein Lacher heute war, als ich mit meinem Ghost und der schönen geräuschvollen Hope Nabe an zwei Arbeitern vorbeifuhr und der eine mir zurief :

_"Na, das hört sich aber nicht gesund an!"_ 


LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. November 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> - Mein Lacher heute war, als ich mit meinem Ghost und der schönen geräuschvollen Hope Nabe an zwei Arbeitern vorbeifuhr und der eine mir zurief :
> _"Na, das hört sich aber nicht gesund an!"_
> LG, Principiante!


 
  Besserwisser


----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2014)

Kenn ich  zum Surren meiner Chris King Hinterradnabe meinte mal ein anderer MtBler, da sei was kaputt  
Zugegeben er war viel jünger und vermutlich nicht mehr aus der Generation der Chris-King-Jünger


----------



## scylla (13. November 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Kenn ich  zum Surren meiner Chris King Hinterradnabe meinte mal ein anderer MtBler, da sei was kaputt
> Zugegeben er war viel jünger und vermutlich nicht mehr aus der Generation der Chris-King-Jünger



Hat ja auch Recht 
Von ner gut geschmierten, richtig eingestellten und sauberen Chris King hört man fast gar nix.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. November 2014)

Also Surren (nicht knattern!) "muß" sie schon  
Einmal würde das Geräusch schon als E-Antrieb verdächtigt...


----------



## Principiante (14. November 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Einmal würde das Geräusch schon als E-Antrieb verdächtigt...


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Also Surren (nicht knattern!) "muß" sie schon
> Einmal würde das Geräusch schon als E-Antrieb verdächtigt...


 

Ein Freund fährt nur Chris King und ich kann das geräusch in meinem Ohr noch hören - es ist wie das Schnurren einer Katze. Mein Hope ist im Vergleich echt sehr laut.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2014)

mein Highlight gestern war das Ganes-Konzert! soooo schön und ich hatte immer die Dolomiten vor Augen 
hier mal ein älterer Mitschnitt:


----------



## Silvermoon (16. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ein Freund fährt nur Chris King und ich kann das geräusch in meinem Ohr noch hören - es ist wie das Schnurren einer Katze. Mein Hope ist im Vergleich echt sehr laut.



Wobei ich das laute Surren der Hope-Nabe (z.B. auch in Kombination mit der Swisstrailbell - was klanglich noch mal einen draufsetzt  ) unterwegs schon als sehr angenehm empfinde. Man wird von Wanderern viel eher wahrgenommen  und muss sich nicht mehr den Wolf klingeln oder rufen so wie früher ... was auch nicht immer den erwünschte Effekt erbrachte!
Ich mag meine Hope HR-Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein Highlight gestern war das Ganes-Konzert! soooo schön und ich hatte immer die Dolomiten vor Augen
> hier mal ein älterer Mitschnitt:



hab die schon mal gesehn/gehört im TV - sind das nicht 3 Schwestern/Cousinen/Freundinnen aus nem kleinem Dorf?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2014)

ja genau, 2 Schwestern und deren Cousine


----------



## swe68 (16. November 2014)

… ist, dass es mir von Sporteinheit zu Sporteinheit besser geht. 
Bitte bis zur nächsten Chemo weiter so!


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2014)

Toi Toi Toi   Mach weiter so


----------



## Bioantrieb (18. November 2014)

Hallo Pfadfinderin,
drücke mich seit langem vor der OP, hast Du mal ein paar Details für mich zum Mut machen,  Krankenhausdauer, Schonungstage, etc. vielleicht traue ich mir dann einen Termin zu holen.

Rieeeeeeesen D A N K!!


----------



## Echinopsis (18. November 2014)

Hallo Bioantrieb,
da ich das auch hinter mir hab, schildere ich einfach mal meine Erfahrung damit. Ich habe im Februar meine Platte von einer lateralen Claviculafraktur raus nehmen lassen. Das ging zum Glück im ambulanten OP Zentrum, Donnerstag morgens zur OP hin, mittags konnte mein Mann mich wieder mit nach Hause nehmen, Nachsorge beim Hausarzt, am Mittwoch der folgenden Woche habe ich wieder gearbeitet und Freitag zum Spinning (aber nur locker mitgemacht). Es ist alles schnell und problemlos verheilt und die Leute im OP Zentrum waren total nett. Ich hatte schon einige recht unangenehme Erlebnisse und eine regelrechte Krankenhausphobie aber das war echt okay.

MfG Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. November 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein Highlight gestern war das Ganes-Konzert! soooo schön und ich hatte immer die Dolomiten vor Augen


 
Hab das Konzert in Augsburg leider leider verpasst... habe 3 CDs der Mädels und finde sie auch soo schööön


----------



## swe68 (19. November 2014)

Mit Laufschuhen auf den Judenkopf bei Eppstein. Fazit: Schöne Landschaft motiviert beim Laufen.


----------



## Chrige (22. November 2014)

Das erste mal seit 4 Monaten und 2 Tage, dass ich ohne Schmerzen gehen kann... Ich kann es immer noch nicht kaum glauben, da ich vor ein paar Tagen noch starke Schmerzen hatte. Ich ging heute durch die Regale im Supermarkt und hätte vor Freude losheulen können. Na ja, hoffen wir mal, es bleibt jetzt schon.
Die Tour über den Nebel war auch schön, obwohl ich jetzt einiges leide, da meine Kondition wirklich noch im Keller ist.


----------



## murmel04 (22. November 2014)

Chringe freut mich für dich, ohne schmerzen ist immer klasse. Und wegen der kondi, deine wenige ist immer noch mehr als meine gute, du siehst es geht immer noch schlechter


----------



## Chrige (22. November 2014)

@murmel04 Ich käme dir im Moment nicht nach und das meine ich ehrlich. Ich hechle im Moment Leuten hinterher, die so langsam fahren, dass ich mir nie vorstellen konnte, dass das überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## swe68 (23. November 2014)

Die Kondition kommt schnell wieder… mein Dauerproblem ist zum Beispiel weniger die Kondition als die Muskulatur, die wesentlich schlapper ist.


----------



## swe68 (23. November 2014)

Highlight - ein kleines bisschen MTBen. Und plötzlich kam die Sonne raus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2014)

apropos Sonne und apropos MTB! Ich habe gerade 2 Wochen La Palma gebucht!
kurz vor Silvester geht’s los und ich freu mich wie ein Keks! 
Endlich mal länger als 4 Tage raus hier und nochmal in die Sonne


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. November 2014)

Das ist ein echtes Highlight, viel Spaß dabei!
Meins war schon am Montag, da hab ich endlich die Fäden rausbekommen. Endlich wieder uneingeschränkt duschen und Haare waschen!


----------



## Principiante (27. November 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> apropos Sonne und apropos MTB! Ich habe gerade 2 Wochen La Palma gebucht!
> kurz vor Silvester geht’s los und ich freu mich wie ein Keks!
> Endlich mal länger als 4 Tage raus hier und nochmal in die Sonne




Oh wie fies das zu schreiben, wo es hier jetzt so kalt und ungemütlich wird....

Wünsch Dir viel viel Spaß!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2014)

...im Nebel an den Achensee fahren und dort purer Sonnenschein...
der Aufstieg war knackig mit viel Biketragen, die Abfahrt war knackig mit vielen Spitzkehren, war nicht so mein Tag, aber am Ende hab ich es zum ersten Mal geschafft ! Eine Spitzkehre mit Hinterradversetzen! Und dann war auch noch ne Stufe drin! Ich bin soooo stolz auf mich!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. November 2014)

Gratuliere! Am Berg ist ja Hinterradversetzen nochmal was anderes als auf dem Forstweg oder auf der Wiese üben.
Ich hab gestern Webcam geschaut und gesehen, dass es am Achensee total schön war. Hab mich dann geärgert, dass ich nicht wenigstens zu Fuß irgendwo rauf bin.


----------



## scylla (30. November 2014)

Wie lange musst du denn noch pausieren mit dem Radeln?


----------



## Principiante (30. November 2014)

Meiner Katze gehts etwas besser, Welpe auch, aber sie sind beide noch nicht über den Berg... ich möchte kein trauriges Weihnachten erleben... bitte,bitte..


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2014)

... dass ich mich von dem wolkenverhangenen Himmel auf den Webcams nicht abschrecken lies und eine Gipfelbiketour in Angriff nahm (in den oberbayerischen Bergen für Normalos eine echte Seltenheit!). Die ersten 250Hm im Nebel war's saukalt, dann kam die Sonne, ein fast blauer Himmel und angenehme Oktobertemperaturen .

Oben schöne Aussicht und ein netter Trail, wenn auch für meine Verhältnisse a bissl ruppig. Aber: schee woar's!

Lenka K.


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2014)

Mein Highlight gestern - biken.
Ohne beheizbare Handschuhe hätte ich nach einer Viertelstunde umdrehen müssen.
Mit beheizbaren Handschuhen habe ich immerhin 1:45 auf meinem gestrigen niedrigen Level biken können 
OK, gegen Ende war ich kurz davor, nicht mehr bremsen zu können und schalten war abenteuerlich. Den Fahrkartenautomat musste meine Schwester für mich bedienen, zu Hause musste mich ein Nachbar reinlassen… ich konnte den Schlüssel nicht mehr umdrehen.
aber ich war draußen auf dem Rad und anschließend ging es mir gar nicht schlecht  

… das musste ich jetzt doch mal loswerden.


----------



## Frodijak (1. Dezember 2014)

Mein Highlight kurz vor Feierabend:

Chef: Mitkommen, wir zwei müssen mal reden... 

Das Jahr geht den Ende zu und er wollte einfach Feedback geben/haben, wege Aufzeigen blablabla. Find ich gut.

Chef: Ich bin mit Ihren Gehalt auch nicht zufrieden. Was halten sie von 8% mehr ab 01.01.

Jupp, nehm ich.

Schön wenn man als Mitarbeiter noch geschätzt wird und nicht jedem Groschen hinterher betteln oder in diverse Ärsche kriechen muss. 
Das kam schon etwas überraschend.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ...
> Ohne beheizbare Handschuhe hätte ich nach einer Viertelstunde umdrehen müssen.
> Mit beheizbaren Handschuhen habe ich immerhin ...


Welche hast Du denn nun gekauft?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Dezember 2014)

würde mich auch interessieren, ich hab im Winter immer große Probleme mit den Händen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2014)

Gloveliner von Alpenheat.
Hier ist der Thread dazu mit Kurztest. Morgen gehe ich damit laufen. 
Ich bin dankbar für die Teile - ohne hätte ich keine Chance gehabt.


----------



## Principiante (4. Dezember 2014)

Puh, Katze wird immer fitter! 
Kleine Hündin auch, Gott sei Dank keine Staupe!
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Dezember 2014)

Freut mich! Gibt´s mal Bilder von den beiden?


----------



## Principiante (5. Dezember 2014)

...Fehlalarm  - kann eigentlich auf "Heute ist ein doofer Tag" verschoben werden... , war eben wieder beim Tierarzt, die Hündin frisst wieder nichts. Hat auch immer noch Wurmeier im Kot, und das nach 2 vollen Wurmkuren!! Die war echt fett Verwurmt! Wer weiß wo die herkommt und wie die gehalten wurde!
Hat jetzt leider ganz weißes Zahnfleisch/Gaumen, Anämie. Nochmal Wurmkur und Antibiotikum. Wenn es bis MO nicht besser wird, dann wird Blut abgenommen. Bloß wo, bei dem dünnen Ding... die Arme Süße Wiegt keine 2 kg...
Zum Glück ist sie sonst mobil, spielt und trinkt.


Wenn alles gut ist, dann gibt es natürlich auch zwei Bilder!


----------



## swe68 (10. Dezember 2014)

... 101 Punkte im Winterpokal 

@Principiante was machen die Patienten? Ich frage extra hier, weil ich auf gute Nachrichten hoffe.


----------



## Principiante (10. Dezember 2014)

für Deine Punkte! 

Meine Katze ist wieder fit, frisst im Moment etwas sehr viel...egal.

Ja die Hündin hat immer noch weißes Zahnfleisch, also Anämie weiterhin vorhanden. Blut musste sie noch nicht lassen, da es echt kaum bei Ihr machbar ist, zu dünn. Und es wären wohl fast 10ml, also woher nehmen? Und da sie sonst so Mobil ist, tobt mit dem Kater (er 5 kg, sie 1,930 , _aber er rennt weg, haha_), schmust und bellt (falls man das schon bellen nennen kann... ) wartet meine Ärztin noch ab. Morgen kriegt sie gegen Anämien noch mal eine Spritze und weiterhin Antibiotikum.
Ich hoffe sie packt das jetzt mal, fressen tut sie, aber eben auch nicht gerade reichlich.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (10. Dezember 2014)

@Principiante das hört sich doch erstmal gut an! Solange sie frisst und so viel Lebenswillen hat, hast Du jeden Grund zur Hoffnung, dass sie das packt 

Und danke!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Dezember 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> für Deine Punkte!
> 
> Meine Katze ist wieder fit, frisst im Moment etwas sehr viel...egal.
> 
> ...


Weiter so! Gut dass der Hund eine Spielkameradin hat. Das wird wohl helfen!


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2014)

.... eine Stunde Laufen im Regen durch den Wald mit ein paar Höhenmeterchen - und der mitgebrachten Erkenntnis, dass man auch mit Krebs seine Leistung steigern kann  - und wie wichtig es ist, immer wieder aufzustehen und weiterzumachen.
Also wenn ich mal durchhänge, erinnert mich daran.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. Dezember 2014)

das freut mich für Dich!


----------



## Principiante (14. Dezember 2014)

Ja, klasse!


----------



## MissQuax (15. Dezember 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> .... eine Stunde Laufen im Regen durch den Wald mit ein paar Höhenmeterchen - und der mitgebrachten Erkenntnis, dass man auch mit Krebs seine Leistung steigern kann  - und wie wichtig es ist, immer wieder aufzustehen und weiterzumachen.
> Also wenn ich mal durchhänge, erinnert mich daran.



Super, freut mich! Ich weiß genau, wie sich das anfühlt! Und genau diese Gefühle sind es, die den Krebs dann den Kürzeren ziehen lassen! 

Mach weiter so!


----------



## murmel04 (20. Dezember 2014)

War eigentlich schon gestern Hab Weihnachten ein paar Tage vorverlegt

Wenns mit dem bike nicht mehr weitergeht, nehme ich dass Auto


----------



## raptora (20. Dezember 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie packt das jetzt mal, fressen tut sie, aber eben auch nicht gerade reichlich.



Packt sie , wir stehen da hinter dir und drücken alle Daumen 
Hier gibts bestimmt genug Tierliebhaber die mit dir leiden, also halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2014)

@murmel04 ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## swe68 (20. Dezember 2014)

Mein Highlight ist - dieses Jahr keine Chemo mehr!   Ich vertrage sie immer noch miserabel  aber für dieses Jahr habe ich es seit dieser Woche geschafft. Jetzt muss ich mich wieder aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2014)

nächstes Highlight - gestern mit Erkältung, Chemonachwehen und Neuropathien an den Händen aufs Rad geschleppt - und 120 min unterwegs gewesen. OK, ich bin viel zu langsam, aber gut war es. War halt wie bei Minusgraden verpackt und hatte natürlich die beheizbaren Handschuhe an. Ich war anschließend total k.o. - und heute nach 10 Stunden Schlaf geht es mir viel besser. als noch gestern! Heute mache ich langsamer.  
Wie gesagt, ich darf ärztlich ab und an an die Grenzen gehen... und merke, dass es im Nachhinein wirklich gut tut.


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2014)

Das freut mich! Ja Swe, kämpfe!!!! 
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Principiante (22. Dezember 2014)

...so, hier mal ein Bild von den beiden Kranken;



Lotte, 19 jahre alt. Geht ihr jetzt wieder besser.





Mila, ca. 9 Wochen alt. Leider immer noch kränglich.




Wir wünschen Euch allen frohe Feiertage!!!


----------



## swe68 (22. Dezember 2014)

Danke, @Principiante 
Ich wünsche Euch auch frohe Weihnachten. Bin ja mehr der Katzenmensch - das ist eine echte Charakterkatze. Schönes, stolzes Tier. Das Hundekind ist aber auch süß - ach, ich drücke beiden Daumen. 

Ja, ich kämpfe weiter, denn ich habe noch tolle Ideen, Pläne und wundervolle Menschen um mich! Das Leben ist doch eigentlich schön.


----------



## MrsMascnordland (22. Dezember 2014)

160 Kg Weihnachtsstimmung


----------



## Mausoline (22. Dezember 2014)

endlich   *U R L A U B* 



 Euch allen auch ein paar geruhsame und vielleicht auch bikige  oder schneeige Tage			  

_laßts euch gutgehn			   _


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Dezember 2014)

@ Principiante: So ein knuffiges Hundl! Ich drück ihr die Daumen, dass sie sich gut erholt, ich bin der totale Hundefan. Aber 19 Jahre sind für eine Katze doch auch schon ein ordentliches Alter? Die sieht ja auch voll gesund aus!

@ Mausoline: Ich bin auch urlaubsreif, muss mich aber noch gut 4 Wochen gedulden. Das wird dann ein Highlight!


----------



## Principiante (26. Dezember 2014)

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Dezember 2014)

Es hat geschneit! Endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns leider nur auf der Höh  hoffentlich schneits bis morgen noch etwas weiter runter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Dezember 2014)

ich habe endlich Urlaub und fliege heute nach La Palma! Drückt mir die Daumen dass unser Flieger auch wirklich startet bei dem Wetter hier


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich habe endlich Urlaub und fliege heute nach La Palma! Drückt mir die Daumen dass unser Flieger auch wirklich startet bei dem Wetter hier



Viel Spaß und grüß mir die Isla Bonita


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> fliege heute nach La Palma! Drückt



"_happy landing_"

.


----------



## niceann (31. Dezember 2014)

Haben ne erstklassige Schneebar gebaut für den Silvester Abend ....





und damit es auch warm ist den Feuerkorb schon angeheizt ....




allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes neues (Bike)-Jahr 2015!

Grüße Anne


----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. Dezember 2014)

Uih, der Feuerkorb ist aber schööön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (1. Januar 2015)

...bei Sonne in Berlin heute Neujahrsradeln gemacht  (und die Kopfschmerzen schwanden...)

Euch allen ein gesundes neues Jahr!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## black soul (3. Januar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke, @Principiante
> Ich wünsche Euch auch frohe Weihnachten. Bin ja mehr der Katzenmensch - das ist eine echte Charakterkatze. Schönes, stolzes Tier. Das Hundekind ist aber auch süß - ach, ich drücke beiden Daumen.
> 
> Ja, ich kämpfe weiter, denn ich habe noch tolle Ideen, Pläne und wundervolle Menschen um mich! Das Leben ist doch eigentlich schön.


hi swe68
niemals afgeben, ich weiss wovon ich rede.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikepark-lac-blanc-der-fred.352765/page-10
ab post 239dann wieder 277
ja es geht wieder einiges.
sorry dass ich mich einfach so einklinke.


----------



## Bettina (3. Januar 2015)

Mein Highlight war heute früh im Forum die Ausführungen von @scylla  und @rayc  hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/301-fatbike-wunsch.739626/page-4 zu lesen und nun endlich wieder entspannt biken gehen zu können. Die letzten zwei Nächte konnte ich kaum schlafen, weil ich dachte ohne Fatbike geht gar nichts mehr 

Und dann habe ich heute eine kurze Runde gedreht und bin tatsächlich vor dem Regen-Schnee-Wind-Gemisch wieder auf dem Sofa gelandet!


----------



## Bikebetti (3. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Mein Highlight war heute früh im Forum die Ausführungen von @scylla  und @rayc  hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/301-fatbike-wunsch.739626/page-4 zu lesen und nun endlich wieder entspannt biken gehen zu können. Die letzten zwei Nächte konnte ich kaum schlafen, weil ich dachte ohne Fatbike geht gar nichts mehr
> 
> Und dann habe ich heute eine kurze Runde gedreht und bin tatsächlich vor dem Regen-Schnee-Wind-Gemisch wieder auf dem Sofa gelandet!


Komm Bettina du will's doch auch eins mit rosa Reifen
LG Bikebetti


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Nächte konnte ich kaum schlafen, weil ich dachte ohne Fatbike geht gar nichts mehr



Wer hat dir das denn eingeredet? 
So wird ein Schuh draus: "ohne Bike geht gar nichts" 

Gut, dass jetzt alles wieder in Butter ist 
Das Fatty hat heut trotzdem wieder Laune gemacht im Pfälzer Schneetreiben


----------



## swe68 (3. Januar 2015)

black soul schrieb:


> hi swe68
> niemals afgeben, ich weiss wovon ich rede.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikepark-lac-blanc-der-fred.352765/page-10
> ab post 239dann wieder 277
> ...


Danke! Dafür kein Sorry nötig. Ich habe einiges nachgelesen...  
Mir geht es weiterhin ziemlich gut und vom Aufgeben bin ich ganz weit entfernt 

Kein konkretes Highlight heute, aber ich habe eine Woche Urlaub hinter mir und erfreue mich daran, dass es ausdauermäßig gut klappt


----------



## Bettina (6. Januar 2015)

Die neuen Spikes rollen gefühlt viel besser als meine Swampthing und greifen deutlich mehr als die alten Spikes es jemals taten! Der Dank geht an @mtbbee http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/heute-ist-ein-doofer-tag-weil.466573/page-123#post-12578716
Ich konnte zwar die Uhr nicht ablesen, weil meine Brille vereist war, aber es rollte super rund


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Januar 2015)

Schneerunde bei richtig schönem Wetter und danach in der Wanne eingeschlafen - so muss ein Feiertag aussehen!


----------



## Principiante (6. Januar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schneerunde bei richtig schönem Wetter und danach in der Wanne eingeschlafen - so muss ein Feiertag aussehen!


...was fürn' Feiertag?  neid...

jaaaa ich weiß, Ihr habt den... wir natürlich nicht. Ich weiß, ich wohne im falschen Bundesland...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Januar 2015)

Ich bin rechtzeitig umgezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2015)

Mein Enduro rahmen ist zur Abholung bereit...freudexxxl...:-D


----------



## lucie (10. Januar 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Mein Enduro rahmen ist zur Abholung bereit...freudexxxl...:-D



@wildbiker 

Wie groß bist Du und welche Rahmengröße hast Du geordert?


----------



## wildbiker (10. Januar 2015)

Habs Ion16 650B in M bestellt, bin 1,75 m groß. Fahr beim Hardtail Argon AM auch Größe M, komm damit super klar...

Hab z.Z. einen Fully Rahmen zu verkaufen, Helius CC in Größe M. Allerdings andere Geometrie als das Ion16.


----------



## Blossom7207 (11. Januar 2015)

Erfolgreich aus der Komfortzone ausgebrochen und mit stolz gschwellter Brust die Heimreise angetreten. 
Halden runter fahre im Halbdunkel bei matschigem Untergrund:check!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Januar 2015)

Heute war ich in der Kletterhalle wo ich erfolgreich die leichteste Lines geklettert hab  Bouldering ist spaßig und ein toller Ausgleich zum Radfahren. Ich hatte Schwierigkeiten gegen den hefitgen Wind nach hause zu fahren, so platt war ich danach!


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Januar 2015)

@Blossom7207   --- ist das Mary Poppins?


----------



## Blossom7207 (11. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @Blossom7207   --- ist das Mary Poppins?


*gg* Jup, am Vorbau Mary und am Sattelrohr Bert als Schornsteinfeger.  Die passen auf mich auf.


----------



## lucie (11. Januar 2015)

Das ist Mary (Bike)Poppins!!!


----------



## Blossom7207 (11. Januar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349915
> 
> Das ist Mary (Bike)Poppins!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (11. Januar 2015)

Oh, @lucie  ich dachte, das ist die Wetter Göttin


----------



## lucie (11. Januar 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Oh, @lucie  ich dachte, das ist die Wetter Göttin



Zur Zeit wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Januar 2015)

... ist Mary Poppins nicht auch Wetterfee?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2015)

2 Wochen La Palma sturz- ubd verletzungsfrei überstanden! Tolle trails, mega Aussichten, bisschen strand und natürlich gutes Essen! Das war genau die Therapie die ich brauchte!!!
Sehr schade dass es morgen wieder nach Hause geht 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## swe68 (13. Januar 2015)

ist, dass ich mich heute erstmals nach der letzten Chemo wieder halbwegs wie ein Mensch fühle...


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> 2 Wochen La Palma sturz- ubd verletzungsfrei überstanden! Tolle trails, mega Aussichten, bisschen strand und natürlich gutes Essen! Das war genau die Therapie die ich brauchte!!!
> Sehr schade dass es morgen wieder nach Hause geht
> 
> 
> iPhone Tapatalk


...wir warten (voller Neid) auf Fotos!

@swe68: Super! Und verdammt nochmal, es bleibt so!!! 



LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2015)

Heute hat die kleine Hündin ihre erste Impfung bekommen, yeah! 


Anämie ist fast weg und ich freu mich so!
Sie wiegt jetzt 4400 Gramm





Ich kann es gar nicht erwarten, sie an das Fahrrad zu gewöhnen, _haha_.
Das wird aber noch dauern und ich muss mir da auch noch Tips holen, hatte noch keinen Hund am Fahrrad.

Vielleicht frag ich mal @VeloWoman ... muss auch gucken, wie groß sie wird, denn mit Dackelbeinen wird das nix...

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bettina (13. Januar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> ... denn mit Dackelbeinen wird das nix...


Doch, dafür gibt es dann Körbchen am Lenker!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Doch, dafür gibt es dann Körbchen am Lenker!


Irgendwie hab ich jetzt ein sehr lustiges Bild im Kopf - Downhill-Abfahrt mit Hund im Lenkerkörbchen 
Wenn sie groß genug wird würd ich sie auf's bergaufziehen trainieren 

Spaß beiseite: Schön, dass es ihr jetzt besser geht!


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2015)

_haha! das mit dem Berghochziehen stell ich mir auch gut vor..._
die Ärztin meinte heute, jetzt im Augenblick ist sie voll Schäferhund, aber Charakter von einem Terrier...auweia, was für eine rasante Mischung... da haben wir ja was vor uns...


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Januar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich jetzt ein sehr lustiges Bild im Kopf - Downhill-Abfahrt mit Hund im Lenkerkörbchen
> Wenn sie groß genug wird würd ich sie auf's bergaufziehen trainieren
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Schön, dass es ihr jetzt besser geht!


 

Bitte nur mit anschnallen (da @Principiante gern Drops und Sprunge macht)!


----------



## Principiante (13. Januar 2015)

Ich setz ihr ja nen' Helm auf....


----------



## swe68 (13. Januar 2015)

@Principiante süß, die Kleine 

Ich bin gerade auch erstaunt, wie gut es mir heute geht...


----------



## Bettina (13. Januar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> @Principiante süß, die Kleine
> 
> Ich bin gerade auch erstaunt, wie gut es mir heute geht...


Wieso erstaunt? Genieß es!


----------



## swe68 (13. Januar 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Wieso erstaunt? Genieß es!


Du hast ja Recht! Du kennst sicher die Panik, die einen ergreift, wenn man sich schlecht fühlt - ich denke dann immer, dass das nicht mehr besser wird... umso schöner, wenn es dann schnell besser wird und ich weiß, wo das Schwächegefühl vom Tag vorher herkommt (meine Verdauung ist OP-geschädigt. Nun ist der Zusammenhang ganz klar).


----------



## VeloWoman (15. Januar 2015)

Hihi...och ..auch sowas wieselflinkes, kleines Windschnittiges wird bergab mithalten können. Aber dann wirste bergauf keinen extra Motor haben 

Schau Dir die Vorderknöchel an. Solange wie die am ersten Gelenk unten knubbelig sind, wächst sie in die Höhe. Wenn die beine eine glatte Linie bilden, ist das Höhenwachstum abgeschlossen.

Btw..geilet Kopfkino...Dackel mit Helm und Brille und fliegenden Ohren uffm Downhiller bergab... ^^ gib Stoff Baby!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (15. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mal auf dem Pico de Veleta in Andalusien einen Hund erlebt, der sich selbst seine maßgefertigte Sonnenbrille aufstreifen konnte. Er hatte Augenprobleme und brauchte extra Schutz, erklärte der Besitzer 

Highlight - 60 min Laufen


----------



## Principiante (15. Januar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal auf dem Pico de Veleta in Andalusien einen Hund erlebt, der sich selbst seine maßgefertigte Sonnenbrille aufstreifen konnte. Er hatte Augenprobleme und brauchte extra Schutz, erklärte der Besitzer
> 
> Highlight - 60 min Laufen



das mit dem Hund... sowas hatte ich mal im Fernsehen gesehen. War echt witzig.
Und mit den 60 min Laufen  Auweia, da könnteste mich danach,-oder eher schon nach der Hälfte, in ein Sauerstoffzelt legen, tolle Leistung, Swe, so oder so!!!


----------



## Principiante (15. Januar 2015)

@VeloWoman: Danke für den Tip! Muss aber noch mit dem gucken warten, da sie leichte Verwachsungen an den Vorderbeinen hat, durch die Mangelernährung. Verwächst sich aber noch, sagt meine  Tierärztin.
Jetzt gucke ich nach einer Leine und so ein "Kreuzgeschirr" für sie. Soll was angenehmes sein, nicht einschneidend.
Sie flippt jetzt vollkommen rum, ganz frech ist sie geworden.


----------



## swe68 (16. Januar 2015)

@Principiante wenn die Kleine frech wird, ist das doch ein gutes Zeichen! Ich freue mich! 

Ich bin beim Laufen zwar wesentlich langsamer als zu gesunden Zeiten, aber egal. Und es tat mir gestern so gut!


----------



## Blossom7207 (19. Januar 2015)

Ich hab vor zwei Stunden den Kaufvertrag für das Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo 650b unterschrieben.  
Wenn alles klappt ist es Ende nächster Woche fertig.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Januar 2015)

Gratulation! Du wirst bestimmt viel Spaß damit haben!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2015)

Boah swe, 1h laufen! Da könnte ich mich auch kaum mehr rühren... Wenn man das nicht regelmäßig macht, gibt das ja einen Megamuskelkater! Wie schnell du dich immer wieder hochrappelst, ist echt der Hammer!

@Principiante : Du wirst ja sehen, welches Tempo dir die Lütte anbietet, wahrscheinlich hast du am Anfang Mühe, mitzuhalten. Lerne ihr nur gleich am Anfang, dass sie nur rechts laufen darf, dann hast du später überhaupt keinen Stress mehr, das hilft auch beim Gassi gehen. Du musst dann nur noch "rechts" sagen, und sie räumt den Weg. Meine Hunde haben das zumindest super kapiert.
Ansonsten solltest du nicht schneller fahren, als der Hund locker traben kann.


----------



## swe68 (19. Januar 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Boah swe, 1h laufen! Da könnte ich mich auch kaum mehr rühren... Wenn man das nicht regelmäßig macht, gibt das ja einen Megamuskelkater! Wie schnell du dich immer wieder hochrappelst, ist echt der Hammer!
> 
> .....


Danke  
Ja, ich bin auch froh drum, dass ich immer wieder Energie aufbringe, um Sport zu treiben, Bergtouren zu machen... es ist manchmal wirklich schwer, aber ich bin wirklich ein Stehaufmännchen (oder -frauchen). Ich sage mir immer, dass es mir danach besser geht, physisch und psychisch, und zur Not schalte ich auf Autopilot...


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Januar 2015)

Endlich wieder Pulverschnee! 




 

Lenka K.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (20. Januar 2015)

Berlin ist zwar schön, aber...
...ick glob, ick wohn hier falsch...


----------



## swe68 (22. Januar 2015)

... ist, dass es mir im großen und ganzen richtig gut geht. Ich war laufen, meine Leistung steigert sich, das macht mich glücklich.

Ich war letzte Woche beim MRT mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Chemo nicht erfolgreich ist. Da ich sie sowieso nicht vertrage, machen wir sie wohl nicht weiter. Also drehe ich jetzt wieder das große Rad... Fr. Besuch bei einem alternativen Onkologen (ich bin kein  reiner Anhänger von Naturheilmedizin, doch erstaunlicherweise hat er einem Bekannten mit Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs geholfen - und es schadet ja auch nicht), Mo. nochmal hören, was Höchst sagt, Mi. Heidelberg, Do. mein Hausarzt.

Aufgeben? Ich nicht. Wobei das ganze wirklich ein hohes Maß an Eigeninitiative erfordert. Naja, ich kann das...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Januar 2015)

das ist ja ein schöner Mist  aber ich bewundere dass Du Dich nicht unterkriegen lässt! Anders ist es allerdings auch nicht zu ertragen! Bleib weiter so wie Du bist! Und ich drücke Dir weiter alle Daumen und Finger und Füße und


----------



## Bettina (22. Januar 2015)

@swe68 Nachdem ich die Chemotherapie mit den ganzen Strapazen durch hatte, las ich das diese sehr oft mehr Nebenwirkung denn Wirkung hat. Insofern haben die Alternativen mindestens soviel Wirkungwie die Chemie. Das wirkungsvollste scheint die Eigeninitiative und das Wollen zu sein. 

Bleib stark, ich wünsche dir gute Begleiter und viel Kraft.


----------



## swe68 (22. Januar 2015)

wenn ich mich hängen lasse, tretet mir in den Hintern 

Ich muss Alternativen zur Chemo finden. Die erste hatte ich noch relativ locker weggesteckt, die zweite eben nicht mehr. Die Nebenwirkungen waren grauenhaft... und ich bin nicht wirklich überzeugt, dass eine systemische Chemo bei mir überhaupt Sinn hat (Bauchfell eher schlecht durchblutet). Aber ich werde alle meine Gesprächspartner diesbezüglich löchern.


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2015)

Bleib weiterhin stark. Du wirst deinen Weg schon finden, und ich hoffe, dass er zur Heilung führt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2015)

Toi Toi Toi. Ich drück dir alle Daumen und weiterhin ganz ganz viel Kraft 

Spontan fällt mir ein.... Vitamin D, Leinölquark nach But... (oder so), Vitamin B17 Therapie


----------



## Chrige (23. Januar 2015)

@swe68 Toi, toi toi! Bleib stark und mache so weiter! Obwohl ich dich nicht persönlich kenne, bewundere ich und denke oft an dich.


----------



## swe68 (23. Januar 2015)

Danke Euch 
Vitamin D nehme ich 1x wöchentlich, macht wirklich was aus!


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Januar 2015)

Liebe @swe68 - ich stecke nicht in deiner Schuhen - bin aber sehr auf deiner Seite und bewundere dich wie alle hier   Wenn Du Englisch gut verstehst oder gut lesen kannst, empfehle ich herzlich die Arbeit von NutritionFacts.org.  Der Arzt da schriebt viel über ernsthafte Krankheiten und Ernährung. Sein Standpunkt: Das, was wir zu uns nehmen, kann uns krankmachen oder existierende Krankheiten verschlimmern. Wiederum - und das ist das Wunder - dass das, was wir essen, auch zur Verbesserung und zu mehr Lebensqualität führen kann.
Es geht nicht darum, von heute auf morgen die Ernährung umzustellen. Es geht darum, die Erkenntnis zu machen, dass wir selber unsere Gesundheit beeinflussen können, indem wir in diesem Fall mehr Nahrungsmittel in den Speiseplan aufnehmen, die nachweislich heilende Eigenschaften haben. Vor allem pflanzliches Essen hilft den Körper fit zu bleiben. Täglich viel frische Obst und Gemuse. Falls es zur Chemo- oder Krankheitsbedingte Verdauungsstörungen gekommen ist, empfehle ich sehr das Buch oder die Website von Julie Daniluk https://www.juliedaniluk.com/books/meals-that-heal-inflammation-by-julie-daniluk.html Die Arbeit von der Frau ist top. Da ist die Schulemedizin leider sehr hinter her.
Zur Zeit wird viel über gesunde Darmflora recherchiert. Auch über entzündungshemmendes Essen und Kräuter werden viel diskutiert. Es ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, die Ernährung genauer anzuschauen.
Ich rede natürlich nur von mir. Für mich ist die Ernährung heilig – ich achte sehr darauf, was ich in den Mund stecke  Ich selber bin (relativ) weit Ü50. Ohne gesunde Ernährung wäre ich nicht noch auf dem Rad  
Andere Leute finden ganz andere Wege ihre Lebensqualität zu erhalten und fit genug zu blieben, dass sie die Sachen machen können, die gefallen   Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass eine Verbesserung der Lebensqualität möglich ist. Nicht aufgeben – bleib auf der Suche! Das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Danke Euch
> Vitamin D nehme ich 1x wöchentlich, macht wirklich was aus!



Welche Dosis/Einheiten pro Woche? Wie hoch ist dein Vitamin D3 Wert?


----------



## swe68 (23. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Welche Dosis/Einheiten pro Woche? Wie hoch ist dein Vitamin D3 Wert?


Der wurde Anfang 2014 für viel zu niedrig befunden - ich weiß es nicht mehr, wie niedrig. Ich habe dann eine Packung bekommen, von denen ich 1x pro Woche ein Kügelchen nehmen soll. Habe es im Sommer nach Absprache eine Zeitlang gelassen, seit Spätherbst bin ich wieder dabei.
@HiFi XS schau ich mir an! Ich achte zunehmend drauf.


----------



## Blossom7207 (24. Januar 2015)

@swe68 
(Bin ja neu hier und fühle mich eigentlich noch gar nicht berechtigt was dazu zu schreiben, aber...) Ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen,  dass du eine Therapie findest, die dir hilft, völlig egal ob traditionell oder alternativ.  Ich habe das Gefühl,  dass es die Mischung aus beidem oft bringt.  
Wegen Ernährungsumstellung und ähnlichem würde ich dir noch Dr Neal Barnard ans Herz legen wollen. (Gleich zur Warnung,  er propagiert ne rein vegane Ernährung,  wenn das für dich nicht infrage kommt,  vergiss meinen Vorschlag sofort wieder. )

Mein Highlight gestern:
Die gemeinsame Haldenrunde mit Ani hier aus dem Forum. Ich bin Sachen gefahren,  die ich mich vorher noch jicht getraut habe und hab tolle neue Strecken kennen gelernt.  Uch gab den ganzen Abend das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2015)

Danke! Rein vegan will ich nicht. Fleischverzicht ist ok, aber ich esse zu gerne Käse in vielen Formen... wobei ich da durchaus darauf achte, ob bio oder nicht. Und so lange ich untergewichtig bin, mag ich da nicht allzu viel ändern...


----------



## cassn (25. Januar 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir ein.... Vitamin D, Leinölquark nach But... (oder so), Vitamin B17 Therapie



Vitamin B17? Wozu ist die Therapie? Kenne nur die B12 Variante



swe68 schrieb:


> Der wurde Anfang 2014 für viel zu niedrig befunden - ich weiß es nicht mehr, wie niedrig. Ich habe dann eine Packung bekommen, von denen ich 1x pro Woche ein Kügelchen nehmen soll. Habe es im Sommer nach Absprache eine Zeitlang gelassen, seit Spätherbst bin ich wieder dabei.



Manche Ärzte, oder die Meisten?, kennen sich da leider nicht gut aus. Mein Hausarzt meinte auch mal, mein Wert ist ok, wusste aber nichts von den neuen Grenzwerten. Demnach war ich viel zu niedrig.
Die Kugeln hören sich nach Dekrastol an, 20000 IE, eben eine genommen


----------



## swe68 (25. Januar 2015)

@cassn genau die. 
Bei mir war es genau genommen eine Heilpraktikerin, die das feststellte, mein Hausarzt hat sich nach kurzem Nachlesen aber ihrer Meinung angeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. Januar 2015)

Vitamin D am besten mit der größten Malzeit einnehmen. Optimale Aufnahme. http://nutritionfacts.org/video/take-vitamin-d-supplements-with-meals/


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Mich hat der Endokrinologe drauf gebracht, als er den Knoten an meiner Schilddrüse entdeckt hat.
Schatzi hat nach Wochen in der Klinik Vitamin D erhalten, wegen der Cortisongaben. Und das müssen Ärzte auch, weil Cortison das Calzium massiv aus den Knochen zieht. Auf mein Drängen hin haben sie die Tagesdosis erhöht, sie haben ca. 8000 E/Tag erlaubt, da hats natürlich lang gedauert bis der Speicher sich füllte. Jetzt hat er einen Wert um die 70, dies sollte auch ein normaler Wert für jeden sein. Vor ein paar Wochen hat mir der leitende Arzt ausrichten lassen, dass sie inzwischen vermehrt Vitamin D bei den Patienten (hämatologisch-onkologisch) verabreichen.
Ich habe auch schon mehrere 100 000 E in einer Woche zu mir genommen und ich lebe noch.
Übrigens können sich die Mütter unter uns bestimmt noch an das 1. Jahr unserer Kinder erinnern, 1000 E/Tag, 1 Jahr lang für einen Säugling (meine 3000g) bis 1.Jahr ( meine ca. 11 Kg?). Rechnet das mal aus auf euer Körpergewicht bezogen und was die Ärzte über die Dosis bei Erwachsenen sagen 

Zum ein bißchen Informieren diese Seite
http://www.vitamindelta.de/

Vitamin B17 Therapie, Infusionen mit Aprikosenkernextrakt ist nur eine von vielen verschiedenen Alternativen. Ich glaub, da muss jeder selber für sich das Passende suchen.

Das Buch "Chemotherapie oder die Erde ist eine Scheibe" liefert dazu noch viel mehr Informationen,
ebenso interessant
http://www.victory-over-cancer.org/de/buch/b1_einleitung/index.html

Sollte man sich für eine alternativen Therapie entschließen, ist es bestimmt gut sich für einen Heilpraktiker zu entscheiden, der darin Erfahrung hat.


----------



## swe68 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich mache die alternative Therapie zusätzlich. Der Onkologe ist sehr erfahren. 
Ob die systemische Chemo in meinem Fall sinnvoll ist, ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2015)

Alles nur als Tipp gedacht 
als Stichworte zur Suche und Info

Es muss sowieso jeder für sich selber das Passende suchen und finden.


----------



## wildbiker (26. Januar 2015)

Highlight des Tages...Bin noch immer geflasht und am sabbern....werksbesichtigung nicolai und rahmenabholung...


----------



## swe68 (28. Januar 2015)

war - Laufen frühmorgens vorm Frühstück!  Schweinehund überwunden und es war echt toll.


----------



## Principiante (29. Januar 2015)

@wildbiker : oh ja, ein nagelneuer Rahmen, das macht spaß!! Warte erst die allererste Ausfahrt ab!!! Da grinst Du bestimmt nur!!! 

@swe68 : Top! Wo läust Du da? Im Wald, oder auf der Straße? Respekt auf jedem Fall!!


So, mein Highlight heute, eben mit der Rakete getobt, die Verrückte! Ich glaube sie wird doch Schäferhundgroß, oje  Aber wirklich ein ganz netter Hund und sooooo niedlich!!


----------



## wildbiker (29. Januar 2015)

Jepp, neuer Rahmen... frisch ausm Werk geholt...Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.... 160 mm zum ballern...yes

Heutigen Urlaubstag genutzt zum Biken... was das Rad unter biken versteht


----------



## swe68 (29. Januar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> :...
> @swe68 : Top! Wo läust Du da? Im Wald, oder auf der Straße? Respekt auf jedem Fall!!
> ....


Straße mag ich gar nicht. Ab Haustür wähle ich Feldwege (gestern aber größtenteils asphaltiert) oder einen Weg am Bach entlang. Gestern war auch eine stillgelegte Straße dabei.
Oft fahre ich ins Naturschutzgebiet (Weilbacher Kiesgruben) oder in die sogenannte Flörsheimer Schweiz - und wenn ich dazu Lust habe auch mal in den Vordertaunus. 

Ich freue mich für Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blossom7207 (1. Februar 2015)

(Eigentlich das Highlight von Freitag, aber komme erst jetzt dazu und außerdem ist es auch heute noch ein Highlight.  )

Familienzuwachs:




Meins! Meins! Meins! *hüpf, freu, spring,jubel* *gg*


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Februar 2015)

fein fein!

Mein Highlight des Tages war heute die erste Testfahrt mit meinen neuen Skiern und Skischuhen! Juhuuuuuu das fetzt !!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2015)

Eine schöne Starrgabel aus Titan mit Scheibenbremsenaufnahme für meinen alten Hardtailrahmen günstig geschnappt. Sogar in der Einbaulänge der vorher verbauten Federgabel. Das Projekt Körbchenrad nimmt langsam konkrete Formen an.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Februar 2015)

Das war die super Idee heute  Skitour und Tiefschnee in der alten Heimat


----------



## wildbiker (4. Februar 2015)

...neuer Arbeitsvertrag in neuer alter Firma. Alte fa. wg. Insolvenz aufgelöst, neue Firma ab März mit alten Kollegen...:-D


----------



## Blossom7207 (4. Februar 2015)

Erste Tour mit dem Stumpi.
Und ich so:


Ich glaube das ist der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2015)

ein echtes Highlight! Anscheinend hatte doch mal jemand Mitleid mit mir und die DRV hat mir 5 Wochen Reha im Allgäu bewilligt!
Da kommen in der Klinik bestimmt auch nochmal schwierige Tage auf mich zu, aber ich bin sehr froh dass es endlich geklappt hat! Und dann gleich 5 Wochen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2015)

5 Wochen im Allgäu.
Bike mitnehmen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2015)

ich habe Angst dass es keinen ordentlichen Stellplatz gibt ... ich hoffe eher dass es noch schneit und ich die Langlaufskier mitnehmen kann


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2015)

Freut mich für dich, und ich hoffe, dass es bei der Verarbeitung hilft. 

Bike auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, notfalls kann man's ja im Auto lassen und ne Decke drüber legen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Februar 2015)

Oder auf Zimmer stellen und an der Heizung anschließen. Altes Laken mitnehmen und unterlegen. Mache ich, wenn ich für ein paar Tage nach Kassel auf die Schule muss. Hatte ich irgendwann mal mit der Schulleitung abgeklärt, damit es keinen Ärger mit der Putzkolonne gibt. Die haben zwar nen Fahrradraum im Unterkunftsgebäude, aber der ist mir nicht sicher genug. Aber Auto, wenn groß genug, ist auch ne Option.


----------



## Martina H. (7. Februar 2015)

verdammmt - was war das?

verdammt - war das anstrengend

verdammt -  warum ist das so glatt

verdammt - warum ist der Schnee so tief

verdammt - warum ist die Kiste so schwer

verdammt - schon wieder abgestiegen

verdammt - Hilfe, ich will da nicht runter

verdammt - wa-rum-rutscht-der- Schaizz-Rei-fen-schon-wie-der-durch

verdammt - ich will da nicht hoch

verdammt - hrks

verdammt - lach, gekicher

verdammt - Hüüüwääää

verdammmt -




war das geil!!  


Meine erste Fatbike Schneetour


----------



## Bikebetti (7. Februar 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> verdammmt - was war das?
> 
> verdammt - war das anstrengend
> 
> ...



Meinst du so











LG Bikebetti


----------



## mtbbee (7. Februar 2015)

kann ick och 
von heute, München Isar nach Süden raus


----------



## lucie (8. Februar 2015)

Verdammt - und ich habe mich mit 2.25er Reifen durch den Schnee geschnitten...

Hatte aber eindeutig den besseren Bremsgrip am Vorder- und Hinterrad, hinten sogar mit Larsen TT im Vergleich zum Fatty mit den Rubber Vee.

Auf VR-Drifts mit dem Fatty hatte ich keine Böcke, da schmiert man gnadenlos ab, also Hände wech von der VR-Bremse - aber die HR-Drifts waren schon geil, irgendwie so wie mit Slicks...


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2015)

Verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Februar 2015)

Ihr seid soo gemein! So geile Schneebilder und bei uns falls nur so Miniminiminflöckchen, die nicht mal nen Millimieter zusammenbringen...

Aber selbst wenn es mehr würde - keine Ahnung ob ich für ne Stunde rauskäme heut...


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> ...Drifts mit dem Fatty...


----------



## Principiante (9. Februar 2015)

Hach, Skiurlaub ist schön... von wegen Saalbach hat wenig Schnee...und Auguste meine 25 Jährige "Reiseente" mit ihrem Macker, dem Bären...


----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich das folgende unter "doofer Tag" posten. Aber es wie meistens im Leben - wenn eine Tür sich schließt oder der Gang dahinter zu mühsam ist und wahrscheinlich in eine Sackgasse führt, öffnet sich eine neue Tür.

Doof ist - ich habe die nächste Chemo verschlissen - massive allergische Reaktion, Fieber seit Dienstag Nacht, Ausschlag, etc. Mein Onkologe verzweifelt an mir.

Aber Highlight: Ich mache Karriere als Versuchskaninchen! 
Ich darf für ein neuartiges Verfahren antreten - in Herne. Ist schon gut erforscht, aber noch kein Standard in der Krebstherapie.


----------



## Bener (13. Februar 2015)

Geil! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

die Daumen bleiben gedrückt


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2015)

alle Daumen und noch viel mehr werden noch fester gedrückt


----------



## swe68 (13. Februar 2015)

Dankeschön! Am 25. geht es los. Bis dahin muss ich endlich die blöden Nebenwirkungen los werden und viiiieeeel Sport treiben. Das fördert meine Kräfte. Psychisch und physisch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Aber Highlight: Ich mache Karriere als Versuchskaninchen!
> Ich darf für ein neuartiges Verfahren antreten - in Herne. Ist schon gut erforscht, aber noch kein Standard in der Krebstherapie.



Alles Gute, Kaninchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (13. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Kaninchen!



Von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## swe68 (14. Februar 2015)

Danke! Ich denke, es ist das beste, was mir passieren konnte.


----------



## Principiante (15. Februar 2015)

Endlich war ich mit der Rakete mal unter anderen Hunden, man hatte die Angst.
Sie hat jetzt ihre 2 Impfung hinter sich, vorher durfte sie nicht weiter als auf ihre Hauswiese, darum ist sie sehr auf Menschen geprägt.
Und ein Fahrradkörbchen Hund wird sie auch nicht, wiegt schon 9,6 kg. ca. 4 Monate und 1 Woche alt.





aber sie ist echt sowas von niedlich!
Ein Glück ist alles gut geworden, nächstes mal gibt es die letzte Impfung und den Chip unter die Haut. Allerdings sind wir sehr neugierig, wie groß sie wirklich wird...


----------



## Martina H. (15. Februar 2015)

Gross


----------



## lucie (15. Februar 2015)

Am Dackel ist sie definitiv vorbeigeschrammt.


----------



## Blossom7207 (15. Februar 2015)

@swe68 , wenn du in Herne mal jemand zum Kaffee trinken brauchst, melde dich einfach. Bald wohne ich da sogar richtig zentral. 

Ich hab heute einen sooooo zollen Tag auf dem Bike gehabt. 
Ich bin Sachen gefahren,  der Kerl hat große Augen gemacht.*gg*
Anni hier aus dem Forum hat mir total dabei geholfen mehr Selbstvertrauen zu bekommen.  
Jetzt sitzen der Kerl und ich völligst geplättet auf dem Sofa und sind stolz auf uns. 
Heute ist ein toller Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. Februar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Allerdings sind wir sehr neugierig, wie groß sie wirklich wird...





Martina H. schrieb:


> Gross





lucie schrieb:


> Am Dackel ist sie definitiv vorbeigeschrammt.


----------



## Principiante (16. Februar 2015)

ohweh, dann müsste ich mir auch so ein Fatbike zulegen, meine Reifen wären sonst gleich durch... 
(Aber auf jedem Fall könnte ich völlig sorglos Nachts durch die düstersten Gegenden ziehen. Auch ein Nightride hat dann ganz andere Vorstellungen)
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2015)

...und in Baden-Württemberg wärst du auch noch vor bösen Fußgängern und Jägern geschützt


----------



## Blossom7207 (16. Februar 2015)

Pedale bräuchtest du auch keine mehr.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (20. Februar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Endlich war ich mit der Rakete mal unter anderen Hunden, man hatte die Angst.
> Sie hat jetzt ihre 2 Impfung hinter sich, vorher durfte sie nicht weiter als auf ihre Hauswiese, darum ist sie sehr auf Menschen geprägt.
> Und ein Fahrradkörbchen Hund wird sie auch nicht, wiegt schon 9,6 kg. ca. 4 Monate und 1 Woche alt.
> 
> ...



Man kann die Pfoten jetzt nicht so erkennen aber ich denke auch das wird ein ganz schönes Paket werden 

Aber ist doch schön, kann mit einem kleinen Teppichporsche auch nichts anfangen, aber keine Tennisbälle zum spielen geben, das ist nicht so gesund ... wenn sie groß genug sind ist ein Lederball ne feine Sache ... aber Hauptsache gesund und Fellnase 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2015)

Du wirst lachen, aber der Tennisball ist aus dem Tiershop.

Warum ist das ungesund? Wegen den Haaren daran?


----------



## beuze1 (21. Februar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Warum ist das ungesund?



Warum sind Tennisbälle als Hundespielzeug ungeeignet?Die Nylonfasern machen den Filz abriebfest und langlebiger – und wirken im Hundemaul wie Schmirgelpapier. Auch wenn der Hund den Tennisball im Maul nur trägt und nicht darauf kaut, kann der Zahnschmelz oder sogar ganze Zähne mit der Zeit bis zu Stumpen abgeschmirgelt werden. Feine Fasern können unbemerkt zwischen Zahn und Zahnfleisch rutschen und schmerzhafte Entzündungen verursachen. Auch sind Sand oder Schmutz, der sich in der Filzschicht festsetzt, für Hundezähne schädlich.

Glücklicherweise gibt es viele Alternativen. Im Zoofachhandel erhalten Sie für Hunde geeignete Tennisbälle mit Filzimitat, der vorwiegend aus Baumwollfasern besteht. Die Bälle sind mit Luft, ohne Gas und Innendruck, gefüllt. Bei der Herstellung wird auf giftige Stoffe und Kleber verzichtet. Diese Bälle springen auch gut, können schwimmen und sind praktischer Weise in der Waschmaschine waschbar.

.


----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2015)

Okay, danke.
Wie gesagt, "dieser" Ball ist aus dem Tiershop, hat aber nur 0,49.- Cent gekostet. Ob er dann so ein guter ist, bezweifle ich. Muss mich mal nach nem' kleinen Lederball umsehehen.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Februar 2015)

ich habe das letzte Radl meines Mannes endlich bei einem neuen sehr netten Besitzer "untergebracht" und bin sehr erleichtert dass das tolle Bike wieder auf die Trails kommt. Das nimmt mir eine weitere Last von den Schultern und macht mich froh!
Dann treffe ich gleich eine uralte Freundin/WG-Mitbewohnerin die ich seit 15 Jahren nicht gesehen habe! Ich bin sehr neugierig!


----------



## Schwimmer (22. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich sehr gut an  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2015)

Das freut mich, allmählich bringst du doch alles wieder auf einen guten Weg!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub´ es nicht - ich schau aus dem Bürofenster und sehe: SONNE  ! Und weil ich mit dem Bike im Büro bin freue ich mich auf den Feierabend! It needs so little...


----------



## Son_of_Thor (25. Februar 2015)

Principiante schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> Wie gesagt, "dieser" Ball ist aus dem Tiershop, hat aber nur 0,49.- Cent gekostet. Ob er dann so ein guter ist, bezweifle ich. Muss mich mal nach nem' kleinen Lederball umsehehen.
> LG, Principiante!



Gibt ja auch andere voll Kunststoffbälle die für Hunde geeignet sind, ich kann meine Freundin mal fragen was die da für Zeug verwendet, sie macht auch Disc Dogging etc. macht riesig laune... je nach Hund ist der Verschleiss was Lederbälle betrifft doch teils extrem hoch... ich gehe oft mit der Freundin und ihrer Bande spazieren und nachher noch in den Garten, ein guter Lederball überlebt da keine Woche 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Lahmschnecke (25. Februar 2015)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich glaub´ es nicht - ich schau aus dem Bürofenster und sehe: SONNE  ! Und weil ich mit dem Bike im Büro bin freue ich mich auf den Feierabend! It needs so little...


 
Ich nehme alles zurück: Jetzt schneit es  ist denn schon April??


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte Sonne auf dem Heimweg vom Dienst.Nach 3 km die Jacke ausgezogen und die restlichen 22 km nur mit langärmligen Trikot (und Hose natürlich) heimgegondelt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte dann auch Sonne zum Feierabend - ja, tat mal wieder gut! Und auch heute ist der Himmerl blau und das Radl steht vor meinem Bürofenster. Wenns bloß nicht so saudreckigmatschig auf den Wegen wär´


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2015)

Noch mal sonnig und nur leicht matschig. Wieder eine Jackenlose Heimfahrt bei +10°C.

Dann noch die Email vom Autohaus, mein neuer Biketransporter ist angekommen. Muss noch in der Werkstatt fertig gemacht und dann zugelassen werden, Abholung so ab dem 12.3. möglich. Jetzt muss ich meine alte Karre noch mal sauber machen, ausräumen, die Rücksitzbank wieder montieren und zum Autohaus bringen. Und die neue Karre nächste Woche bezahlen. Letzteres ist allerdings kein Highlight.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Februar 2015)

was wird es denn, wenn es mal zugelassen ist?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Februar 2015)

Nach über 3 Wochen Krankheitspause heute endlich mal wieder eine Runde gefahren - bei strahlendem Sonnenschein (und oben am Berg im Schneesulz)

Außerdem fahr ich jetzt doch mit ins Skilager - auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht mitwollte wegen entzündetem Zeh - aber Personalmangel zwingt mich mit, als Aufpasser (mit zu großem Skischuh) für die, die nix können oder später die, die krank sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (27. Februar 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Nach über 3 Wochen Krankheitspause heute endlich mal wieder eine Runde gefahren - bei strahlendem Sonnenschein (und oben am Berg im Schneesulz)
> 
> Außerdem fahr ich jetzt doch mit ins Skilager - auch wenn ich eigentlich nicht mitwollte wegen entzündetem Zeh - aber Personalmangel zwingt mich mit, als Aufpasser (mit zu großem Skischuh) für die, die nix können oder später die, die krank sind...




oh, da würde ich Dir/Euch helfen kommen...
(Aufpasser bin ich sowieso, das kann ich gut)


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> was wird es denn, wenn es mal zugelassen ist?



Ein Multivan für Arme.
Nissan NV200 Premium Kombi mit zwei Schiebetüren. 2 m Platz, wenn man die hinteren Sitze umklappt und nach vorne schiebt. Und so hoch, dass ich innen fast aufrecht drin stehen kann. Sollte für 2-3 Bikes + Gepäck, 10-12 Kisten Wein, Olivenölkanister (und was man sonst noch so von Riva mit heimschleppt) langen.


----------



## scylla (27. Februar 2015)

eine echte Bikerkarre!


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2015)

Die Idee war für die Urlaube: Männe 1 Bike, Frau 2 Bikes. Ich will die Sau am Gardasee mal Gassi führen, aber nicht ausschließlich damit unterwegs sein.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. März 2015)

Mein Highlight heute - mein 3. mal klettern und ich habe lines in einer neuen schwierigkeitsklasse geschafft! Yeah!!!


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2015)

Kletterst du in der Halle?
Viel schöner noch ist es draußen am Fels zu klettern.
Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Kletterst du in der Halle?
> Viel schöner noch ist es draußen am Fels zu klettern.
> Viel Spaß weiterhin


 
Berliner Kletterfelsen gibt es leider nicht  dafür aber viele Bouldering Hallen. Ja - leider nicht im Freien. Macht aber trotzdem viel Spaß und fit - man ich hab Muskelkater in den Armen. Nicht übermaässig aber ich merke es. Das freut mich.


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2015)

@Mausoline und @HiFi XS

Ihr müsst mal in die Fränkische Schweiz kommen: Kletterfelsen und Biketrails zum Abwinken, fürs leibliche Wohl ist reichlich gesorgt und die Landschaft kann sich ebenfalls sehen lassen! 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Mausoline und @HiFi XS
> 
> Ihr müsst mal in die Fränkische Schweiz kommen: Kletterfelsen und Biketrails zum Abwinken, fürs leibliche Wohl ist reichlich gesorgt und die Landschaft kann sich ebenfalls sehen lassen!
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ja - eine Einladung nehme ich gern an   --- hmm - das wäre was für unser Ladies Treffen!  @Martina H. ....


----------



## swe68 (2. März 2015)

Highlight - seit gestern 9 WP-Punkte.


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Mausoline und @HiFi XS
> 
> Ihr müsst mal in die Fränkische Schweiz kommen: Kletterfelsen und Biketrails zum Abwinken, fürs leibliche Wohl ist reichlich gesorgt und die Landschaft kann sich ebenfalls sehen lassen!
> 
> ...



Gib mal nen Tipp für nen Klettergarten um HiFi XS das Felsklettern schmackhaft zu machen 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ja, ja - eine Einladung nehme ich gern an   --- hmm - das wäre was für unser Ladies Treffen!  @Martina H. ....



...dann reicht ein Wochenende bald nicht mehr


----------



## Principiante (3. März 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Mausoline und @HiFi XS
> 
> Ihr müsst mal in die Fränkische Schweiz kommen: Kletterfelsen und Biketrails zum Abwinken, fürs leibliche Wohl ist reichlich gesorgt und die Landschaft kann sich ebenfalls sehen lassen!
> 
> ...



Genau! Da ist es super!!! Und den "Bikepark Osternohe" gibt es auch...


----------



## Principiante (3. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Berliner Kletterfelsen gibt es leider nicht  dafür aber viele Bouldering Hallen. Ja - leider nicht im Freien. Macht aber trotzdem viel Spaß und fit - man ich hab Muskelkater in den Armen. Nicht übermaässig aber ich merke es. Das freut mich.



 Hallo HiFi! In Reinickendorf gibt es eine Kletterwand im Freien 
http://www.kletterhallen.klettern.de/kletterhallen/show/sjc_reinickendorf/183 
und ist da auf dem Teufelsberg nicht auch ein Kletterfelsen/Wand ? Meine so etwas dort gesehen zu haben....? 
LG, Principiante!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ja, ja - eine Einladung nehme ich gern an   --- hmm - das wäre was für unser Ladies Treffen!  @Martina H. ....


Ließe sich bestimmt mal arrangieren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. März 2015)

Heute die Eisdielensaison mit einem leckeren Malagabecher eröffnet


----------



## juergets (8. März 2015)

Welches Bike hast du mitgenommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. März 2015)

mein Highlight heute: diese olle Treppe an der Isar endlich mal runterzufahren, nachdem ich sie bestimmt schon 10x verweigert habe... Das ist eine alte Treppe mit sehr unregelmäßigen ekligen relativ hohen Stufen... 

Und.... war total easy


----------



## mtbbee (8. März 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mein Highlight heute: diese olle Treppe an der Isar endlich mal runterzufahren,


Glückwunsch 
welche der Treppen meinst Du ? die von Pullach oder Baierbrunn oder die diversen vom Isarhöhenweg ... ? An die von Pullach traue ich mich nie ran , nicht mal im Ansatz - die laufe ich lieber mit geschultertem Rad bergauf  auch wenn der Puls Schnappatmung verursacht
Treppen übe ich gerade im Norden


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2015)

Heute bin ich auch eine für mich neue und sehr steile und etwas lange Treppe gefahren im Havelnähe. Ich wollte die eigentlich nicht runter aber mein Mitfahrer hat gesagt - du fährst im Bikeüpark, da musst du runter. War dann eigentlich easy aber trotz gezogenen Bremsen ging es mir zu schnell. Nach 2 steilen Absätze war eine Wendung .... dann aber als Belöhnung habe ich direkt neben an im Wald 2 riesige - wirklich riesig - Wildschweine gesehen.


----------



## mtbbee (8. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Heute bin ich auch eine für mich neue und sehr steile und etwas lange Treppe gefahren im Havelnähe .... Nach 2 steilen Absätze war eine Wendung ....



nee, oder ? die mit den 4 oder 5 Spitzkehren ? Die vor dem Havelberg ? also auf dem Havelhöhenweg? Wenns die ist 
Da habe ich nur die letzten 2 oder 3 Absätze geschafft, denn das Hinterrad Umsetzen im steilen Treppenbereich sollte man beherrschen - ich sicher nicht, da kriecht die Angst in mir hoch. Ich glaube ist die einzige am Havelhöhenweg mit der noch ne Rechnung offen ist .. alle anderen funktionieren inzwischen ganz passabel - aber ich bin ja noch in der gefederten Übungsphase  ... kann ja noch werden  oder muß ja eigentlich auch nicht


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2015)

Nee! Ganz bestimmt nicht die, weil ich ja auch mein Hinterrad im Steilen gar nicht versetzen kann... na ja. hoffentlich in diesem Leben irgendwann mal   Übrigens, es gibt viele Treppen im Havel Nähe - alte Treppen - wo das der Fall ist....


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2015)

Aber ich weiss welche Du meinst - die bin ich nur in Stücken gefahren - immer wo man den Hinterrad versetzen muss habe ich manuel versetzt


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2015)

Ein paar Treppchen von heute und ja,  genau in dieser einen war manuelles Umsetzen angesagt. Oben wars irgendwie unangenehm, aber wenn man mal am hüpfen ist ...












Zu meinem Highlight heute: endlich mal die Wurzelpassage unterhalb vom Grunewaldturm flüssig gefahren und weils so schhön war gleich mehrmals auf verschiedenen Spuren


----------



## Schwimmer (9. März 2015)

Wow, sehr anspruchsvoll ... 
Die beiden Bikes aus der Werkstatt von Kalle sind sehr chic .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. März 2015)

@mtbbee: wir müssen jetzt endlich mal zusammen biken gehen 
Die Treppe die ich meine, ist kurz vorm Tierpark...

Die Wurzelpassage von Deinem Foto kommt mir nicht bekannt vor!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2015)

Würzelpassage @Frau Rauscher ist wie die unterschiedliche Treppen in Berlin. Gut für Dich @mtbbee!


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @mtbbee: wir müssen jetzt endlich mal zusammen biken gehen
> Die Treppe die ich meine, ist kurz vorm Tierpark...
> 
> Die Wurzelpassage von Deinem Foto kommt mir nicht bekannt vor!?



ja @Frau Rauscher  sollten wir endlich mal hinbekommen ... Wurzelpassage ist auch in Berlin unterhalb vom Grunewaldturm. In B erhole ich mich immer von den matschigen Trails in München   Bin gespannt, ob nach Schäftlarn raus endlich der Schnee weg ist. Letztes, besser von heute aus gesehen vorletztes Wochenende wars nur lustig mit dem Fatbike da durchzugondeln. Ich werds Mittwoch Abend mal mit einem Forumsbesuch antesten 

@HiFi XS , nicht nur für mich, auch fürs Rad, sonst hätte ich es in die Tonne getreten


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. März 2015)

also gestern waren wir da unten bei Schäftlarn unterwegs, einige Schneefelder sind noch da, aber nicht mehr viele, man kann da so irgendwie durcheiern


----------



## Tatü (9. März 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> @mtbbee: wir müssen jetzt endlich mal zusammen biken gehen
> Die Treppe die ich meine, ist kurz vorm Tierpark...
> 
> Die Wurzelpassage von Deinem Foto kommt mir nicht bekannt vor!?



Die schöne Steintreppe kenne ich auch


----------



## Principiante (10. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Würzelpassage @Frau Rauscher ist wie die unterschiedliche Treppen in Berlin. Gut für Dich @mtbbee!



Eh HiFi, führ mich mal dahin, will auch mal die Wurzeln fahren!
Ich war mit Michaela (Fronium)mal so ein Wurzelding in den Müggelz' runtergefahren, war auch ziemlich fett!
Lass uns das mal bitte ins Auge fassen, ja?!? 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Rad, sonst hätte ich es in die Tonne getreten




....bevor Du das machst, lass es mich wissen - wir finden eine Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> ja @Frau Rauscher
> 
> @HiFi XS , nicht nur für mich, auch fürs Rad, sonst hätte ich es in die Tonne getreten


 
Hey dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt   (das glaub ich dir sowieso nicht - das Teil fetzt!  )


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2015)

Komm mit nach Braunlage @Principiante. Im Harz gibt es viele solche Passagen  In Grunewald gibt es praktisch nur diese 30-40 meter!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. März 2015)

... ein Jahr "Frau" @ND1971 ... irgendwie trotz allem ja doch was schönes


----------



## swe68 (10. März 2015)

verstehe ich, @Frau Rauscher


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2015)

Radtransporter gerade abgeholt. Jetzt muss ich nur dran denken, Diesel zu tanken. Habe 30 Jahre lang Super in die Tanks geschüttet, ich denke, da muss ich jetzt aufpassen. Macht der Gewohnheit. Werde mir für den Anfang wohl mal nen großen Zettel schreiben und ans Armaturenbrett kleben.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. März 2015)

ich hatte damit von Anfang an kein Problem... man ist dann sowieso beim Tanken höchst konzentriert  Aber so ein Zettel kann trotzdem nicht schaden 

Die Optik vom Radtransporter ist etwas eigenartig  Viel Spaß mit dem Teil !!


----------



## murmel04 (14. März 2015)

Viel Spaß damit.

Normal dürfte der Benzin Tankrüssel nicht in den Dieseltank passen.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (14. März 2015)

Schön geräumig - was ist das für einer?

Sicher ist sicher


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Die Optik vom Radtransporter ist etwas eigenartig


Er hat so kleine Radfüßchen - umrüsten auf 29er!


----------



## swe68 (14. März 2015)

Ich war ein bisschen still, insgesamt ging es mir nicht gut. Die letzten Wochen (Chemo nicht vertragen, dann krank, dann Krankenhaus, zwischendurch die Haare verloren , kleine OP,... ) haben mich ziemlich zerlegt.
Aber - heute habe ich es wieder gepackt und war 65 min am Stück laufen 
Ich dachte, das schaffe ich nie wieder!

Seit Di. bin ich Versuchskaninchen mit neuen Tabletten, die ich erstaunlich gut vertrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (14. März 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich war ein bisschen still, insgesamt ging es mir nicht gut. Die letzten Wochen (Chemo nicht vertragen, dann krank, dann Krankenhaus, zwischendurch die Haare verloren , kleine OP,... ) haben mich ziemlich zerlegt.
> Aber - heute habe ich es wieder gepackt und war 65 min am Stück laufen
> Ich dachte, das schaffe ich nie wieder!
> 
> Seit Di. bin ich Versuchskaninchen mit neuen Tabletten, die ich erstaunlich gut vertrage.


----------



## scylla (14. März 2015)

Prima, mach einfach weiter so!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Schön geräumig - was ist das für einer?
> 
> Sicher ist sicher



Nissan NV 200 Premium Kombi.
Nein, für Beschriftungen mit Edding ist er noch zu neu.

@Frau Rauscher: ja, die Optik ist nicht berauschend, aber das war mir nicht wichtig. Ich hatte mich mehr für die Innenraummaße und die Zuladung interessiert.

@4mate: ich fahr nur 26". Wenn ich den auf 29" stelle, brauche ich eine noch größere Leiter zum reinkrabbeln.

@swe68: alles Gute, halte die Ohren steif. Haare wachsen wieder, wobei, wenn es jetzt wärmer wird, haben keine bzw. kurze Haare auch ihre Vorteile.


----------



## swe68 (14. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ....
> @swe68: alles Gute, halte die Ohren steif. Haare wachsen wieder, wobei, wenn es jetzt wärmer wird, haben keine bzw. kurze Haare auch ihre Vorteile.


es war halt grausam - wenn völlig unvorbereitet büschelweise das überschulterlange Haar ausgeht - jahrelang gut gepflegt, ohne Fön und so. Vor Kurzhaarfrisur habe ich wenig Angst, hatte ich auch jahrelang. Jetzt muss es nur noch regelmäßig wachsen, gerade fehlen noch ein paar Stellen... 

Danke für Euren Beistand


----------



## Mausoline (14. März 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich war ein bisschen still, insgesamt ging es mir nicht gut......



Auch wenn du dich mal nicht meldest, denken wir an dich und sind bei dir


----------



## Schwimmer (15. März 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich war ein bisschen still, insgesamt ging es mir nicht gut. Die letzten Wochen (Chemo nicht vertragen, dann krank, dann Krankenhaus, zwischendurch die Haare verloren , kleine OP,... ) haben mich ziemlich zerlegt.
> Aber - heute habe ich es wieder gepackt und war 65 min am Stück laufen
> Ich dachte, das schaffe ich nie wieder!
> 
> Seit Di. bin ich Versuchskaninchen mit neuen Tabletten, die ich erstaunlich gut vertrage.



Ja, das hatte ich mir gedacht, dass es nicht gerade gut läuft und ich sagte mir:"Sie wird sich wieder melden, frage nicht nach".

Oh, das ist aber ganz schön stramm über eine Stunde zu laufen, das wäre nix für mich da wäre ich schon bei viel weniger platt ...

Das hört sich sehr gut an, dass Du die neuen Tabletten so gut verträgst... 

Haare sind überbewertetet, schau Dir doch viele Männer an: Keine einziges Haar auf dem Kopf und es lässt sich trotzdem sehr gut leben.

Du schaffst das ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. März 2015)

swe, alles Gute, auch für deine Haare! Meine sind zwar nicht schulterlang, aber ich würde sie trotzdem vermissen. Eine Freundin von mir hatte sich zig unterschiedliche Perücken gekauft und hatte so jeden Tag einen anderen Look. Irgendwie muss man ja das Beste draus machen.

Hey, aber 1 Std. laufen??? Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie du das machst, ich bin gesund und meine Beine sind schon nach 15min wie Blei.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. März 2015)

heute nen Haufen Zeug auf dem Bike Flohmarkt verkauft und meine Gartenmöbel noch dazu! 
Von dem Geld kann ich mir ein neues Terrassen-Outfit kaufen 

außerdem ein Highlight: ab 1.4. startet meine 5wö. Reha im schönen Allgäu und mein 301 darf mit


----------



## Blossom7207 (22. März 2015)

Der Mann und ich haben heute Umzugsstress Umzugsstress sein lassen und uns auf die Bikes geschwungen.  Unsere erste ausführliche Tour, nachdem wir in den letzten Wochen hauptsächlich auf der Halde technisch unterwegs waren. Das hat wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht. 
Ich bin generell im Moment wahnsinnig stolz auf mich und meine Fortschritte was das Biken an geht. 
Ende der Saison 2013 hatte ich nen wirklich schlimmen Sturz mit dem Bike (ich hab mich im Urlaub 20m  nen Steilabhang runter geschmissen,  hab wahnsinnig viel Glück gehabt und mir nur viele blaue Flecken, ne ledierte Schulter und ein paar Verstauchungen eingefangen) und seitdem schwer mit Blockaden im Kopf zu kämpfen gehabt. 
Kurz vor dem Urlaub letztes Jahr haben wir dann ein sehr gutes Technik-Seminar besucht, mit nem.Trainer der es geschafft hat mich zu motivieren und über meinen Schatten zu springen.  Und dann im Urlaub konnte ich das neu gelernte vertiefen.  
Das hat so viel verändert. 
Anfang dieses Jahres hab ich, dank LO, Anni hier aus dem Forum kennen gelernt und durch das Fahren mit ihr nochmal nen richtigen Schub nach vorne gemacht.
Und heute schaut drr Mann überrascht und erfreut weil ich an Stellen,  die mir sonst echt Angst gemacht haben, ohne zu zögern weiter fahre. Mit nem Grinsen im Gesicht. ^^
Ich bin happy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blossom7207 (23. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Radtransporter gerade abgeholt. Jetzt muss ich nur dran denken, Diesel zu tanken. Habe 30 Jahre lang Super in die Tanks geschüttet, ich denke, da muss ich jetzt aufpassen. Macht der Gewohnheit. Werde mir für den Anfang wohl mal nen großen Zettel schreiben und ans Armaturenbrett kleben.
> Anhang anzeigen 369157


Den Nissan hat der Mann auch. Und das ist ein wirklich klasse Auto. Viel Platz. Man sitzt wirklich sehr bequem drin. Selbst lange Fahrten in den Urlaub sind kein Thema. Und der Mann fährt ihn seit vier Jahren und der Nissan begleitet uns ganz brav und Zocken frei durch dick und dünn.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2015)

Ja, auf Zuverlässigkeit hoffe ich auch bei meinem. Die Sitzposition ist endlich wieder "LKW" und den Parkhaustest hat er auch schon bestanden. Alles locker, für seine Länge ist er wirklich wendig. Mein Schwiegervater in Lauerstellung meinte heute, das wäre ja ein Handwerkerauto. Ja. Genau.


----------



## scylla (23. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> JMein Schwiegervater in Lauerstellung meinte heute, das wäre ja ein Handwerkerauto.



Das ist doch ein nettes Kompliment für ein Auto: Ein Handwerkerauto ist praktisch, geräumig und zuverlässig. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Blossom7207 (23. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mein Schwiegervater in Lauerstellung meinte heute, das wäre ja ein Handwerkerauto. Ja. Genau.


*gg* Mein Kerl ist selbständig als Maler. Werktags ist der Nissan also Handwerkerauto und nach Feierabend und an Wochenenden Fahrradtransporter und Reisemobil ist er auch noch. Was will man mehr.


----------



## dersteini (24. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein nettes Kompliment für ein Auto: Ein Handwerkerauto ist praktisch, geräumig und zuverlässig. Was will man mehr?



Was man mehr will? Verbrauch innerstädtisch zwischen 5,0 -6,0l !Teilweise vollgepackt mit Farben, Putze und Werkzeuge.  Meine Maler Kollegen bekommen mit ihren Vitos usw. immer große Augen  NV 200


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. März 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein nettes Kompliment für ein Auto: Ein Handwerkerauto ist praktisch, geräumig und zuverlässig. Was will man mehr?



Ich nix, auch wenn ich das Handwerk seit längerem an den Nagel gehängt habe. Es ist halt kein herkömmlicher Kombi, da war er von der Optik wohl etwas enttäuscht. Aber ich denke, beim nächsten Baumaterial- bzw. Grünschnitttransport wird er wohl auf der Matte stehen. Da kann er mit seinem Passat nämlich einpacken (und Schatzi mit seinem Astra auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Es ist halt kein herkömmlicher Kombi, da war er von der Optik wohl etwas enttäuscht.



Tssss, Männer müssen auch immer so oberflächlich sein


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2015)

Ja, die schwierigste Entscheidung beim Autokauf: welche Farbe soll Mann nehmen.

Heute hat der fahrbare Untersatz seine Feuertaufe bestanden:


 
Ein Rädsche passt schon mal locker rein und steht mit einem Spanngurt bombenfest.


----------



## Sickgirl (28. März 2015)

Bin jetzt schön kaputt,  aber echt froh: habe das erste Brevet mit 200 km in der Zeit geschafft und damit die erste Hürde für Paris.

Bißchen Sorge hatte ich. Dkese Jahr lief noch nicht so rund, über 4 Wochen krank und gerade mal 600 km in den Beinen.  Aber ging dann heute doch ganz gut.


----------



## HiFi XS (29. März 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schön kaputt,  aber echt froh: habe das erste Brevet mit 200 km in der Zeit geschafft und damit die erste Hürde für Paris.
> 
> Bißchen Sorge hatte ich. Dkese Jahr lief noch nicht so rund, über 4 Wochen krank und gerade mal 600 km in den Beinen.  Aber ging dann heute doch ganz gut.


 
Da musste ich schauen, was Brevet bedeutet. Hut ab! 

Mein Highlight: Gestern habe ich endlich kapiert, wie das Hinterradversetzen geht. Ich habe es auch ein mal wirklich gut geschafft  Ich mache immer den Fehler, mein Vorderrad auch hochzuheben   Jetzt muss ich mehr üben.


----------



## Principiante (31. März 2015)

...heute in Berlin, die Feuerwehr hat den Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen.
Ich fand heute meinen Dienst auch Ausnahmemäßig... Innenhof: Berlin Schwimmhalle Tempelhof :


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. März 2015)

hier in München war es heute auch leicht chaotisch... 

aber mein Highlight heute: 5 Wochen nicht ins "Irrenhaus" (=Büro)! Morgen geht’s los zur Reha!


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2015)

Lass dirs gutgehn 

@Principiante bei uns hatte es über 10 Grad


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. April 2015)

@ Frau Rauscher: Genieße deine Auszeit, komm erholt zurück!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2015)

Viel Erfolg in der Reha und hoffentlich genug Zeit zum radeln!


----------



## swe68 (2. April 2015)

dass ich endlich aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin.

Und warum war ich im KH?
Weil ich unbedingt alle Komplikationen mitnehmen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (2. April 2015)

Du lässt aber auch nichts aus..! 

Willkommen draußen...! Scheiß auf das Wetter, genieß die frische Luft! Und Ostern.. Und alles!


----------



## Bettina (2. April 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> dass ich endlich aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin.
> 
> Und warum war ich im KH?
> Weil ich unbedingt alle Komplikationen mitnehmen will.


Egal, Hauptsache draußen!
Genieße den Augenblick  Es könnte gleich wieder hageln oder regnen


----------



## Schwimmer (2. April 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> dass ich endlich aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin.
> 
> Und warum war ich im KH?
> Weil ich unbedingt alle Komplikationen mitnehmen will.



... verdammt, Du bekommst auch das volle Programm ab ...  
... a b e r dann bekommst Du ganz bestimmt die fette Belohnung ...   
... und es wird alles gut, Stephanie ...


----------



## black soul (3. April 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> dass ich endlich aus dem Krankenhaus raus bin.
> 
> Und warum war ich im KH?
> Weil ich unbedingt alle Komplikationen mitnehmen will.



lass dich nicht unterkriegen. ich zitiere mal schwimmer.


. a b e r dann bekommst Du ganz bestimmt die fette Belohnung ...   
... und es wird alles gut, Stephanie ...  

geniess die zeit 
gruss BS


----------



## HiFi XS (3. April 2015)

@swe68 lass dich nicht runterkriegen. ich bin auch so eine, die alle Nebenwirkungen - auch die seltene - durchleiden muss. Es gibt Leute, die sehr empfindlich auf Medikamenten, histaminhaltige Lebensmittel, sogar Narkosemittel usw. reagieren. Du kannst trotzdem gesund werden! Ohne Frage.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.

HiFi


----------



## swe68 (5. April 2015)

Danke Euch  
Ich habe zur Zeit komische  Highlights.
Das neueste: Ich konnte Morphium reduzieren


----------



## Mausoline (5. April 2015)

Au wei, sowas kenn ich auch von meinem Schatzi.
Toi,Toi,Toi für jedes nächste Highlight und ganz viel Daumen weiterhin


----------



## swe68 (7. April 2015)

bin ja gerade am Tegernsee....
Highlight: Aus dem Rentner-Spaziergang wurde eine wunderbare Bergtour mit Gipfel, >12km und ca. 750 hm - weil ich den Verlockungen der Spuren im Schnee nachgegeben habe.
Ja, ich bin verrückt. Vor allem jetzt platt wie eine Flunder, aber mir geht es sonst prima. Besser als die Tage zuvor.


----------



## scylla (7. April 2015)

verrückt vielleicht schon, aber auf jeden Fall positiv verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> verrückt vielleicht schon, aber auf jeden Fall positiv verrückt



Jedenfalls nicht gaga!


----------



## Schwimmer (7. April 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> verrückt vielleicht schon, aber auf jeden Fall positiv verrückt



Das stimmt allerdings ...
... und sehr verwegen ...


----------



## Mausoline (7. April 2015)

Wie schon mal erwähnt, gell Scylla  
*hartes Training und ein starker Wille*
(versetzen, diesmal nicht) bringen uns auf Berge....klasse, super, weiter so


----------



## swe68 (8. April 2015)

Verwegen fand ich mich nicht... ich gehe lange genug mit chronischer Krankheit auf Bergtouren (inkl Hochtouren) und bin ziemlich gut darin, vorhandene Kräfte einzuschätzen. Interessant war, dass ich mir vorkam wie ein Akku, der sich im Betrieb auflädt. Es ging immer besser weiter oben. 
Aber ein starker Wille ist wichtig! Und es ist (ich habe ja wochenlang nicht wirklich trainieren können) absolut vorteilhaft, auf gewisse Grundlagen zugreifen zu können. Jetzt habe ich aber wieder einen Grund, viel zu trainieren, zu hoffen und meine Therapie zu steuern.


----------



## Bettina (8. April 2015)

@swe68  Toll, es geht so viel, wenn man ein Ziel hat, den Willen und das Gefühl für den Körper!
Weiter viel Spaß in der schönen Landschaft


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. April 2015)

Swe, weiter so 

Mein Highlight ist heute mal Aquajogging 
Und am freitag nordic walking um 7 uhr vorm kaffee und frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (8. April 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Swe, weiter so
> 
> Mein Highlight ist heute mal Aquajogging
> Und am freitag nordic walking um 7 uhr vorm kaffee und frühstück




Vorm' Frühstück am Morgen hast Du die beste Fettverbrennung! Angeblich die beste Zeit für Sport!


----------



## Principiante (8. April 2015)

@swe68 : Starke Sache!!  Ich ziehe echt meinen Hut vor Dir und Deiner Stärke!!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Schwimmer (8. April 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Verwegen fand ich mich nicht... ich gehe lange genug mit chronischer Krankheit auf Bergtouren (inkl Hochtouren) und bin ziemlich gut darin, vorhandene Kräfte einzuschätzen. Interessant war, dass ich mir vorkam wie ein Akku, der sich im Betrieb auflädt. Es ging immer besser weiter oben.
> Aber ein starker Wille ist wichtig! Und es ist (ich habe ja wochenlang nicht wirklich trainieren können) absolut vorteilhaft, auf gewisse Grundlagen zugreifen zu können. Jetzt habe ich aber wieder einen Grund, viel zu trainieren, zu hoffen und meine Therapie zu steuern.



ja, das mit der richtigen Einschätzung der Kräfte ist goldwert 
Im schwäbischen gibt es eine Weisheit, die da lautet:"No net huddla".
Was so viel bedeutet wie:"Immer mit der Ruhe".



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Swe, weiter so
> 
> Mein Highlight ist heute mal Aquajogging
> Und am freitag nordic walking um 7 uhr vorm kaffee und frühstück



Pah, das sind doch die Kurse mit der Schwimm-Nudel ...   
Geil, die wissen wie's am meisten Spass macht ... 




Principiante schrieb:


> Vorm' Frühstück am Morgen hast Du die beste Fettverbrennung! Angeblich die beste Zeit für Sport!



Oha, jetzt wird mir so einiges klar ...  
... nur noch Wein und Bier vor dem Frühstück , dann verschwindet auch die Wampe ...


----------



## swe68 (8. April 2015)

@Schwimmer und die Schwaben haben damit absolut Recht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. April 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Mein Highlight ist heute mal Aquajogging
> Und am freitag nordic walking um 7 uhr vorm kaffee und frühstück



Das klingt ja nach ner Menge Spass!


----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2015)

geschafft   (nicht die Stufen, daneben )




 


(Warum, zur Hölle, sieht es auf meinen Fotos nie so steil aus, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist? Muss mal einen Fotokurs machen  )


----------



## lucie (10. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> geschafft   (nicht die Stufen, daneben )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 376799
> 
> ...



Ich kann das bestätigen, selbst die Treppe ist steil, fies und relativ doof zu fahren, da die Stufenabstände und -höhen sehr unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## murmel04 (10. April 2015)

Bis ich in Rente bin kann ich sowas auch


----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2015)

Bis ich in Rente bin fahr ich da hoch


----------



## scylla (10. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bis ich in Rente bin fahr ich da hoch



wenn ich in Rente bin, lass ich mir einen Lifta an die Treppe bauen und dann fahr ich auch Treppen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. April 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich kann das bestätigen, selbst die Treppe ist steil, fies und relativ doof zu fahren, da die Stufenabstände und -höhen sehr unterschiedlich sind.


hi hi hi  - you crazy


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2015)

Doppelpost. Mein Browser muckt etwas.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2015)

So schlecht ist das Foto doch gar nicht. Das sieht steil aus. Ich plädiere für hochschieben. Man ist warscheinlich genauso schnell wie beim hochfahren, nur der Puls ist niedriger.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2015)

Schei... Browser


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2015)

Verdammt...


----------



## Martina H. (10. April 2015)

War doch nur Spass, bin froh, dass ich da runter gekommen bin - hoch komm ich da nicht, weder jetzt, noch in Rente, noch im nächsten Leben


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. April 2015)

Und ich hab dich so bewundert. Du zerstörst mein Weltbild!


----------



## Mausoline (11. April 2015)

Gestern hab ich für mich die Felsklettersaison eröffnet 

hoch über Baden-Baden mit Blick zu den höchsten Höhen des Nordschwarzwaldes


----------



## NiBi8519 (12. April 2015)

Mein Highlight, heute die erste richtige Tour gefahren seitdem ich meine Diagnose erhalten habe und einige Therapien durch hab. 

Hat zwar alles 3x so lange gedauert wie noch vor paar Monaten, aber egal ICH FAHRE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2015)

@Schranzi85  super!

Mein Highlight: ich habe gestern etwas organisieren können dank 2 ganz lieben Freundininnen. Da ist mir einen grossen Stein vom Herzen gefallen. Danke ihr zwei.

Ausserdem habe ich in der Nacht geträumt, dass ich mein Hinterrad ganz souverän versetzten könnte!    Ja, davon träumen Damen in diesem Forum


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. April 2015)

Bin heut mit dem neuen Bike endlich nen Trail runtergefahren, bei dem ich vor nem halben Jahr wegen "zu steil" verweigert hab ("Da kann man doch nur das Bike runterschmeißen und auf'm Hosenboden hinterherrutschen!") und bin auch sonst die restlichen Trails in der Umgebung flowig-bremsend durchgefahren - zwei davon nach Umbau zum ersten Mal.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. April 2015)

Ein Segelflug über dem Allgäu! Zwar nur 10 Minuten, aber ich hab mich getraut, bin bei 0 auf 100 in 3 Sek. nicht in Ohnmacht gefallen, habe nicht die Kotztüte gebraucht und bin heil wieder am Boden gelandet worden.
Das war echt irre ! 
*schulterklopf*


----------



## HiFi XS (25. April 2015)

OMG!


----------



## Shrew (28. April 2015)

Und wie mich das gefreut hat heute


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Mai 2015)

Nach dem harten Wochenende wird heute mal schön relaxt.

Freitag abend war der Start zum 400 km Brevet in Treuchtlingen. Die ersten 4 h gleich im Nieselregen fahren müssen,  zum Glück hat es dann doch noch aufgehört.  Bei 230 km ist mir noch mein Schutzblech gebrochen, also notdürftig mit Panzertape fest geklebt,  das mich das Gescheppere nicht wahnsinnig macht.

zwischendurch dachte ich schon ich schaffe es nicht in der Zeit, aber dann war ich um sieben an der letzten kontrolle und hatte dann noch 3,5 h Zeit für die .etzten 42 km, das war dann kein Problem.

jetzt noch in 10 Tagen der 600er und die Qualifikation für Paris ist geschafft.

aber der beste ist immer noch Karl, dem ist morgens um 6 die Schraube der sattelstuetze gebrochen und ist dann noch 11 km im stehen gefahren bis er auf einen Bauernhof gefunden, ,von dem er so ein Schraube bekommen konnte. Ich glaube ich wäre da zum nächsten Bahnhof abgedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. Mai 2015)

Ich finde so  eine Strecke auf einen Sitz unvorstellbar!  Wie hält man das aus? Wieviele Stunden am Stück ist man da unterwegs? Aber alle Achtung und natürlich Gratulation, dass du das geschafft hat.


----------



## Sickgirl (3. Mai 2015)

Reine Fahrzeit knapp 22 H, bruttozeit 25,5 h.  Maximal hat man 27 h Zeit.

Kann ich nicht sagen, gute Hose, ich habe eine Leverve, Sattel muss passen, habe momentan einen komvor+ und Linola Hautbalsam.


----------



## Mausoline (3. Mai 2015)

Wow 
Unvorstellbar, für mich


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2015)

Ich war noch nie der Typ um durchzumachen und das noch dazu auf dem Fahrrad strampeln!  
Dagegen sind ja die Triathlethen Weicheier...


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Mai 2015)

Heute wieder in der Boulerhalle klettern   ich habe keine Lust mehr im flachen Berlin zu fahren   Ich will wieder dahin wo es Steine gibt


----------



## swe68 (20. Mai 2015)

Highlights - nach Durststrecke geht es aufwärts. Hatte als Nebenwirkung einer Nebenwirkung  plötzlich Ödeme, die hartnäckig waren.... Sie werden nun definitiv besser! 
Und ich fahre morgen in die verregneten bayerischen Alpen. Aber egal. Tourenplanung (zu Fuß) wird angepasst. Hauptsache raus


----------



## Mausoline (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab schon an dich gedacht die letzten Tage  schön, dass es wieder aufwärts geht  auch zu Fuß
Gute Erholung und viel Spaß beim Energieeinsaugen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (23. Mai 2015)

gleich zwei:
1) endlich Kehren (waren noch keine echtn Spitzkehren) gefahren, wenn auch die zweite erst nach mehreren Anläufen. So langsam wird's 
2) Buchungsbestätigung für die Pension im Vinschgau in einer Woche  Bin mal gespannt, wie es dort wird, erste Mal dort. Jetzt muss ich überlegen, ob das Zweitbike auch mitdarf/soll oder ich nur meinen Hoppel (Stumpi) mitnehm...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Mai 2015)

welches ist Dein Zweitbike?
Vinschgau hat (wenn ihr selber tretet und nicht das Shuttle nimmt) sehr steile zähe Rampen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Mai 2015)

Ein SX Trail. Lohnt sich also wenn dann nur für die Tage, an denen wir nur shuttlen/Lift fahren. Wollen aber auch versuchen, mal die ein oder anderen Auffahrten aus eigener Kraft zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (6. Juni 2015)

Ich bin heute mal wieder einen Trail gefahren, bei dem ich letztes Jahr noch 4 von 6 Spitzkehren geschoben hab - heute bin ich sie alle gefahren 
Danke, noch mal an @scylla und @rayc fürs Sitzkehren Training in der Pfalz


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Juni 2015)

laterra schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder einen Trail gefahren, bei dem ich letztes Jahr noch 4 von 6 Spitzkehren geschoben hab - heute bin ich sie alle gefahren
> Danke, noch mal an @scylla und @rayc fürs Sitzkehren Training in der Pfalz



Sitzkehren??   So ein Training könnt ich auch gebrauchen, weil im Stehen trau ich mich oft nicht rum, auch wenn mein Mann mir immer predigt, das Rad einfach laufen zu lassen.
Sind also nicht mal echte Spitzkehren, sind alles fahrbare Kehren, nur nicht für mich fahrbar. Schonmal gar nicht, wenn sie linksrum gehen 

Mein Highlight heute: Ein Tag ohne Biken und bissl relaxen im Naturbad...
Natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit der Highlight-Woche im Vinschgau


----------



## Martina H. (6. Juni 2015)

... für mich ist es eine Spitzkehre, für Dich eine Wendeplatte


----------



## wildbiker (6. Juni 2015)

Neues bike abgeholt und gleich in Rabenberg eingeweiht....saugeiler Tag...


----------



## swe68 (7. Juni 2015)

Highlight und "doofer Tag" liegen oft direkt nebeneinander.
Das war das Highlight - 880 hm auf den Teufelstättkopf.



 
Und dann? Hole ich mir kurz vorm Gipfel einen Hexenschuss. Ich habe seit Monaten Rückenprobleme, die leider wegen meiner schweren Erkrankung immer als nebensächlich abgetan wurden. So nach dem Motto "so lange ich noch lebe..." Erst kurz vorm Urlaub fing man an, mich mal diesbezüglich für voll zu nehmen, jetzt hab ich halt die Konsequenzen. Nur brauche ich dazu mein Ärzteteam, damit es sonstige Ursachen ausschließen kann und evtl. Medikamente abstimmt... 
Auf den Gipfel bin ich dann noch gekrochen (da braucht man sowieso Hände und Füsse), runter bis zur Hütte dann im Kriechtempo unter starken Schmerzen. Zum Glück hatte ich Stöcke mit! Ab Hütte hat mich dann der Bruder vom Wirt ins Tal gefahren. Seit 2 Tagen sitze ich jetzt hier rum, kann kaum laufen (wird langsam besser) anstatt Bergtouren zu unternehmen  Als hab ich sonst keine Probleme.
Naja, ok, immerhin war ich oben.


----------



## mtbbee (7. Juni 2015)

@swe68
momentan kann ich "Rücken" gut mitfühlen - inzwischen schauts so aus, als wenn einige von uns gemeinsam einen Reha Aufenthalt in einer orthopädischen Klinik planen sollten 
Wenigstens warst Du noch auf dem Berg, meine Aussicht war die Kellerwand ... ist beim Basteln passiert.
Habe die Hinweise ebenso missachtet .... schade das man die Zeit nicht zurück drehen kann, würde einiges anders machen, aber Stephanie das wird schon wieder - bald sitzen wir auf dem Rad oder gehen wandern ... wir brauchen nur etwas Zeit.
Wenigstens kann ich jetzt ohne "schlechtes Gewissen" Winnetou Filme sehen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2015)

... ich hab das 24-Rennen überlebt! Unser Team ist immerhin 17. von 20 geworden, trotz einem Totalausfall, also waren wir nur noch 3 statt 4 Fahrer. Außerdem war es gestern im Olypiapark unerträglich HEISS. Die Unterbrechnung vom Abend bis morgens 5 Uhr war schade, aber wegen dem Gewitter wirklich nötig. Spannend, so ein Gewitter im Schlafsack aus dem Olympiastadion zu beobachten!
Sehr motivierend finde ich, dass die schnellste Runde einer meiner Jungs nur ne halbe Minute schneller war als meine schnellste


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Juni 2015)

Stepahnie, gute Besserung! Auf dem Teufelstättkopf ist´s wirklich schön, ich war da mal Anfang Dezember, ein echtes Highlight. Ich geh ja nicht oft zu Fuß. Mit einem Hexenschuß oder sogar schlimmerem kommt man den Steig wirklich nicht runter! Ich hoffe, dass es in paar Tagen bei dir wieder vobei ist.


----------



## black soul (8. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Highlight und "doofer Tag" liegen oft direkt nebeneinander.
> Das war das Highlight - 880 hm auf den Teufelstättkopf.
> Anhang anzeigen 393444
> Und dann? Hole ich mir kurz vorm Gipfel einen Hexenschuss. Ich habe seit Monaten Rückenprobleme, die leider wegen meiner schweren Erkrankung immer als nebensächlich abgetan wurden. So nach dem Motto "so lange ich noch lebe..." Erst kurz vorm Urlaub fing man an, mich mal diesbezüglich für voll zu nehmen, jetzt hab ich halt die Konsequenzen. Nur brauche ich dazu mein Ärzteteam, damit es sonstige Ursachen ausschließen kann und evtl. Medikamente abstimmt...
> ...


hi 
na du bist ja eine. 
ich hoffe doch dir gehts wieder besser. physio ist jetzt ganz wichtig, aber das wirst du selber wissen.
hast du arnika mit gehabt ?
ich wünsch dir gute besserung, wird schon wieder
gruss bs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (8. Juni 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Highlight und "doofer Tag" liegen oft direkt nebeneinander.
> Das war das Highlight - 880 hm auf den Teufelstättkopf.
> Anhang anzeigen 393444
> Und dann? Hole ich mir kurz vorm Gipfel einen Hexenschuss. Ich habe seit Monaten Rückenprobleme, die leider wegen meiner schweren Erkrankung immer als nebensächlich abgetan wurden. So nach dem Motto "so lange ich noch lebe..." Erst kurz vorm Urlaub fing man an, mich mal diesbezüglich für voll zu nehmen, jetzt hab ich halt die Konsequenzen. Nur brauche ich dazu mein Ärzteteam, damit es sonstige Ursachen ausschließen kann und evtl. Medikamente abstimmt...
> ...



Du hast die Kraft, Stephanie!
Das schaffst Du auch noch, Du bist doch eine Kämpferin!

Genau, Du warst oben ...
Ich wünsche Dir auch gute und schnelle Besserung!

VG
Schwimmer


----------



## Mausoline (8. Juni 2015)

vom langen Wochenende 
4 Tage klettern


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juni 2015)

Mit nem Glas Rosé auf der Terrasse vorher dem Gutnachtgesinge der Vögel gelauscht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Juni 2015)

das wollte ich eben auch machen, aber dann kam eine Schar Stechmücken, da hab ich mich jetzt doch nach drinnen verkrochen


----------



## Sickgirl (20. Juni 2015)

Mein Highlight: ich konnte das 600 km Brevet in Treuchtlingen finishen. Die Bedingungen waren echt übel, die ersten 26 h hat es ppraktisch nur geregnet. 

Jetzt geht es im August nach Paris,  habe ja schon das Hotel reserviert und auch die Tickets für den TGV gekauft. Daher mmusste ich es einfach fertig fahren.


----------



## Schwimmer (20. Juni 2015)

das ist großartig, unvorstellbar, ich kann nur fassungslos Dir die Ehre erbieten   

... d.h. die beiden nächste Klöpse sind 1000 und 1200km kommen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Juni 2015)

600km am Stück, das fahren manche das ganze Jahr nicht... einfach der Hammer  
Ich bin heuer bisher 10x mit dem Rad in die Arbeit gefahren, das sind auch 600km und bin darauf schon stolz!


----------



## wildbiker (24. Juni 2015)

24 h Rennen am We erfolgreich gemeistert...


----------



## Chrige (30. Juni 2015)

Mein Highlight am Wochenende war drei Tage biken in Serfaus / Fiss / Ladis, davon zwei Tage im Bikepark. Das war das erste mal, dass ich so viel Zeit in einem Bikepark war und auf einem Downhillbike sass. Vorher war ich überzeugt, dass ich in diesem Leben das springen und droppen nicht mehr lernen würde und mich auch nie trauen würde, einen Wallride richtig auszufahren. Und siehe da, am Sonntag Mittag war ich am rumhüpfen, habe kleinere Drops genommen und konnte jeden Wallride geniessen. Perfekt, wenn man genügend Zeit zum ausprobieren hat und 9 Jungs dabei hat, die einen geduldig ranführen.


----------



## swe68 (30. Juni 2015)

Mein Highlight war ein Arztbesuch - mein Becken wächst zusammen wie es soll und ich darf mehr Beweglichkeit in mein Leben bringen. Also Ergo rollern, ab und an krückenlos laufen, wenn es geht, Autofahren wenn es geht  (nicht offiziell, darf er nicht). Er meint, er traut mir ziemlich viel zu 

Jetzt muss ich aber dringend noch beim Onkologen antreten, mein Hb ist im Keller. Und danach erfreue ich mich an meiner hinzugewonnenen Freiheit


----------



## black soul (1. Juli 2015)

hab grad gegoogelt,onkologe? alles wird gut, weil ich heute nacht 22.22 uhr gesehen hab. gestern 11.11 man kanns jetzt glauben oder als unsinn abtun. mir hats geholfen.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> ....Jetzt muss ich aber dringend noch beim Onkologen antreten, mein Hb ist im Keller. Und danach erfreue ich mich an meiner hinzugewonnenen Freiheit



Na hoffentlich brauchste keine Transfusion und bringst den Hb mit deiner Freiheit wieder in die Höh   Alles Gute


----------



## swe68 (1. Juli 2015)

Ich brauche bestimmt eine.  Ist mir auch alles recht, mir geht es einfach nicht gut.
Ich frage mal als Alternative nach einer EPO-Kur.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2015)

Nee, nee das wird wieder alles besser     

EPO, das ist doch das Zeuch mit dem der Lance die Tour und sich so massiv beeinflusst hat.


----------



## swe68 (1. Juli 2015)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, lieber EPO als Krankenhaus... 
Und ich muss aus dem ständigen Bedürfnis nach Schlaf, den Kopfschmerzen, etc. einfach raus. Ich bekomme so nichts geregelt.


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Juli 2015)

Da habe ich mich wohl sehr missverständlich ausgedrückt, so hatte ich das nicht gemeint ...
Alles Gute von mir, Stephanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2015)

Na dann wünsch ich dir ne große Portion guten Sauerstoff


----------



## wildbiker (10. Juli 2015)

Zum enduro Rennen angemeldet...mal gucken was das neue bike kann..:-D


----------



## Leertaste (10. Juli 2015)

... es waren diesesmal knapp 3 Minuten !


----------



## hano! (10. Juli 2015)

Leertaste schrieb:


> ... es waren diesesmal knapp 3 Minuten !



echt jetzt, dein Mann ist ja der Hammer..
weiter so, da geht noch mehr


----------



## Leertaste (10. Juli 2015)

hano! schrieb:


> echt jetzt, dein Mann ist ja der Hammer..
> weiter so, da geht noch mehr



Danke Schatz - war echt schön !
Aber hör auf dauernd in der 3. Person von Dir zu reden !
Und da wir jetzt fertig sind kannst das unnötige Strapon wieder ausziehen (Du weist du darfst nicht rein!) , wieder Deine Frauenrolle einnehmen,  dich frisch machen und kochen - ich hab hunger !


----------



## Leertaste (10. Juli 2015)

Ups - das ist ja der Ladies Bereich .... 

Sorry , over and out ...


----------



## wildbiker (14. Juli 2015)

... kurzfristige Urlaubsumplanung vom Chefe genehmigt... 
am WE gehts dann nach Saalbach..*megafroi*


----------



## swe68 (15. Juli 2015)

Ich komme dieses Jahr noch in den Vinschgau!  
Krankenkasse muss nur mitspielen.


----------



## Bener (15. Juli 2015)

...und Odenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (15. Juli 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich komme dieses Jahr noch in den Vinschgau!
> Krankenkasse muss nur mitspielen.



... ah, ich sehe der Umzug bei Dir hat gut geklappt ...


----------



## swe68 (16. Juli 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... ah, ich sehe der Umzug bei Dir hat gut geklappt ...


Umzug? 
Das würde mir noch fehlen...
Nein, mein Beckenringbruch heilt vor sich hin, bin inzwischen ohne Krücken unterwegs  (Ich habe einen guten Orthopäden, der mir auch mal was zutraut). Ich habe heute EPO bekommen. Sieht alles gut aus


----------



## black soul (17. Juli 2015)

freut mich


----------



## Schwimmer (17. Juli 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Umzug?
> ...



Umzug vom Thema: Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil ...



black soul schrieb:


> freut mich



Mich auch ...


----------



## swe68 (17. Juli 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Umzug vom Thema: Heute ist ein doofer Tag, weil ...
> 
> 
> 
> Mich auch ...


achso 
Ich mache es mal so mal so. Heute ist ein doofer Tag wg. Chemo aber ich hoffe auf Besserung morgen


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2015)

Das Highlight war eigentlich schon am Freitag. Belastungs-EKG mit immerhin 170 Watt (früher waren es mal 230 Watt, seufz) und es ist nichts Schlimmes passiert. Ok, die Herzfrequenzen nach der Belastung sahen wie Gekrakel aus (und fühlten sich auch so an), aber während der Belastung lief der Motor sowas von rund. Bin mit meiner Einweisung für die Re-EPU und dem Lob des Kardiologen förmlich aus der Praxis geschwebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Juli 2015)

Nach einem völlig verregnetem Couchpotato Sonntag:




 

Goldgelb abgebackenes Focaccia, Bruschetta Tomaten mit selbstgeerntetem Oregano und einem guten Cabernet Sauvignon mit Aromen von reifen Beerenfrüchten und Lakritz, so gut, dass er fast von allein aus dem Glas kriecht  - anschliessend ein Espresso....

Rrrrrrrrrrhhhhhh


----------



## swe68 (27. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich Highlight der letzten 2 Tage... ich traue mich wieder ohne Mütze aus dem Haus. Hab die Stoppeln jetzt braunrot gefärbt, weil sie hellblond und grau nachwachsen - das sieht man kaum, deshalb sah ich noch glatzköpfiger aus.
Sehe ein wenig radikal aus  aber das macht ja nichts. In den 90ern hatte ich schon mal einen Stoppelschnitt. Hab mir noch gleich ein Paar Palladium-Schuhe gekauft, die habe ich in den 90ern im Sommer immer mal gerne getragen. Jetzt fühle ich mich richtig 90's


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juli 2015)




----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juli 2015)

swe68 schrieb:


> Eigentlich Highlight der letzten 2 Tage... ich traue mich wieder ohne Mütze aus dem Haus. Hab die Stoppeln jetzt braunrot gefärbt, weil sie hellblond und grau nachwachsen - das sieht man kaum, deshalb sah ich noch glatzköpfiger aus.
> Sehe ein wenig radikal aus  aber das macht ja nichts. In den 90ern hatte ich schon mal einen Stoppelschnitt. Hab mir noch gleich ein Paar Palladium-Schuhe gekauft, die habe ich in den 90ern im Sommer immer mal gerne getragen. Jetzt fühle ich mich richtig 90's



... bald kannst Du Zöpfle flechten


----------



## Sickgirl (7. August 2015)

Bei mir läuft der Countdown, Sonntag in einer Woche geht es los. meine Startzeit 18 Uhr.

Heute war ein ganz netter Artikel im lokalen Käseblatt. Siehe Anhang

Anbei habe ich meinen Zeitplan beigefügt. Auf folgender Seite http://www.paris-brest-paris.org/index2.php?lang=en&cat=randonnee&page=suivi_participants kann man den Teilnehmer folgen.

Meine Rahmennummer lautet J114. Montag morgen muß ich die ersten Kontrollen durchfahren haben, die erste Etappe ist am längsten und geht halt durch die Nacht. 

Am donnerstag früh geht mein Zug, Freitag schaue ich mir noch Versailles an, Samstag ist ja Radkontrolle und ein Treffen der deutschen Teilnehmer. Bin schon leicht nervös. Meine Taktik: treten treten und an den Kontrollstellen möglcihst wenig Zeit verplempern.


----------



## Perlenkette (9. August 2015)

Wow, Respekt!!! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen! Hoffe, es geht Dir besser. Der Link funktionierte eben nicht, aber ich "folge" nächste Woche nochmal.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2015)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Martina H. (11. August 2015)

Kienäppel schnippen mit"m Fatty


----------



## scylla (12. August 2015)

wo treibt ihr euch denn grad rum?


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2015)

zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. August 2015)

da gibt's Pinien? Und ich dachte schon ihr wärt irgendwo am Mittelmeer ...


----------



## lucie (12. August 2015)

Nö sind noch keine Pinien, wird aber, wenn es klimatisch hier so weiter geht.

Sie meinte gaaaanz normale Kienäppel.


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2015)

Mittelmeer wär auch schön - nee, leider nicht...

Hmmh, kann jetzt natürlich auch sein, dass ich da nicht ganz korrekt bin was die heimische Flora angeht. Könnten auch Kiefernzapfen sein - sind jedenfalls relativ klein und rund und lassen sich prima schnippen


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2015)

...uups, gleichzeitig - trotzdem  für den Besserwissi


----------



## lucie (12. August 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...uups, gleichzeitig - trotzdem  für den Besserwissi



Gerne doch


----------



## Martina H. (12. August 2015)

Ok, ich hab's dann mal geändert - war trotzdem Klasse


----------



## wildbiker (12. August 2015)

...erste große "Anstrengung" nachm Unfall gut überstanden... Reifen aufm Rad getauscht....


----------



## lucie (13. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> ...erste große "Anstrengung" nachm Unfall gut überstanden... Reifen aufm Rad getauscht....



Unfall ups.  Mit dem Bike?


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2015)

Ja...:-( keine äußeren blessuren Dank Protektoren (Knie/Ellenbogen/FF), dafür ne innere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (13. August 2015)

Dann Gute Besserung.


----------



## wildbiker (13. August 2015)

Danke...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. August 2015)

ja, gute Besserung weiterhin! Du machst Sachen 

Mein Highlight heute: Freibad nach der Arbeit! Herrlich! Das Wasser war fast zu warm  Und ich hab ne halbe 50-m-Bahn durchgekrault ohne mich zu verschlucken, oder abzusaufen oder zu ersticken (ich hab das Kraulschwimmen erst gelernt und übe noch  ) Es wird langsam


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. August 2015)

erstes Highlight: Hitzetour zum Planschpool-Nachmittag mit ner Freundin
zweites Highlight: schöne Abendrunde und endlich ne Schlüsselstelle geschafft (nichts großartiges, aber alles wo ich keinen Fuß runternehmen muss, zählt als Schlüsselstelle für flüssiges Fahren)


----------



## Schwimmer (13. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, gute Besserung weiterhin! Du machst Sachen
> 
> Mein Highlight heute: Freibad nach der Arbeit! Herrlich! Das Wasser war fast zu warm  Und ich hab ne halbe 50-m-Bahn durchgekrault ohne mich zu verschlucken, oder abzusaufen oder zu ersticken (ich hab das Kraulschwimmen erst gelernt und übe noch  ) Es wird langsam



... ja, übele Sache mit der Leber ... 

... ja, so Wannentemperatur ist nicht sooo prickelnd ... 
... es ist sehr viel Übung bis alles klappt, aber es lohnt sich der Spaß und ein tolles Körpergefühl - ein anderes als beim biken - sind die Belohnung ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. August 2015)

ja, ein herrliches Gefühl unter Wasser zu gleiten, das hat man beim Brustschwimmen nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (13. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, ein herrliches Gefühl unter Wasser zu gleiten, das hat man beim Brustschwimmen nicht so



ja, stimmt ... 
... oh, ich muss auch wieder dringend meine Leidenschaft wieder pflegen ...


----------



## Sickgirl (16. August 2015)

Heute abend geht es endlich an den Start.

Gestern war ich im Velodrom zur Radkontrolle und zum Abhohlen der Unterlage.

Hier ist wirklich die halbe Welt versammelt. Sogar aus Indien und Indoniesen sind die Randonneure angereist.

Ich habe viele Bekannte getroffen undwar dann nachmnachmittags beim Deutschen Treffen.  522 und davon immerhin 29 Frauen.

Hier im Hotel sind viele Österreicher und auch ein paar Deutsche.  Die Angestellten sehen es auch ganz entspannt,  das wir alle unsere Raeder neben dem Bett stehen habe.

Um mein Zimmer beneiden mich alle. Ich konnte den an der Rezeption mit meinem besten Französisch umgarnen, so dass er mir wirklich das größte Zimmer gegeben hat.

Nacher noch ein wenig schlafen und mich mit ein wenig guter Musik mental einstimmen.


----------



## Mausoline (16. August 2015)

Viel Erfolg und dass auch alles andere paßt


----------



## scylla (16. August 2015)

Viel Spaß und gute Beine 

Ich hab mir grad mal durchgelesen, worum es bei Paris-Brest-Paris überhaupt geht. Vollkommen verrückt  (meine Sicht )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. August 2015)

Ich drück dir auch die Daumen, wünsche dir körperliche und mentale Stärke!  
Ja, ich finde das auch komplett verrückt!


----------



## w69 (17. August 2015)

@Sickgirl verfolgen: http://suivi.paris-brest-paris.org/
Track the frame number *j114*

Ganz schön abgefahren ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. August 2015)

Wahnsinn!


----------



## Bettina (18. August 2015)

Puhh,  @Sickgirl hat die Hälfte geschafft.  Jetzt "nur" noch zurück.  Ist echt wahnsinnig


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. August 2015)

@Sickgirl : Krass, klasse Leistung bisher! Ich wär schon nicht bis zur ersten Station gekommen 
Schläft man in der Zeit eigentlich gar nicht?


----------



## Perlenkette (18. August 2015)

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Super Zeiten; ich habe schon mehrfach getrackt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (18. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich drück dir auch die Daumen, wünsche dir körperliche und mentale Stärke!
> Ja, ich finde das auch komplett verrückt!



Von mir auch alles Gute!



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> @Sickgirl : Krass, klasse Leistung bisher! Ich wär schon nicht bis zur ersten Station gekommen
> Schläft man in der Zeit eigentlich gar nicht?



Innerhalb der 3 3/4Tage werden die insgesamt ja ein paar wenige Stündchen schlafen müssen ...
Wer nicht innerhalb der 90 Stunden ankommt bekommt auch keine Plakette ...
Für mich ist das wie scylla ja schon sagte ziemlich verrückt und auch unvorstellbar ...


----------



## scylla (19. August 2015)

Puh, sie hat laut Tracking an der letzten Kontrolle, die sie passiert hat, noch grob 450km vor sich und noch 45 Stunden Zeit. Wenn sie ihre letzte Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit hält packt sie das locker und hat noch Zeit für ein Schläfchen zwischendurch! Grandiose Leistung


----------



## Lenka K. (19. August 2015)

800km am Stück, dass ist wahrlich "sick"!  RESPEKT!!! 

Und veranschaulicht mal wieder, was das Ladies-Only-Forum so grossartig macht: frau sieht, was alles möglich ist, sei es beim Bikesport, oder auch--weniger erfreulich, aber trotzdem inspirierend--beim Kampf mit Schicksalsschlägen.

Weiter so Ladies! 

  Lenka K.


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2015)

hmmh, klärt mich mal auf:

Laut dieser Seite sind 1200km in 90 Std zu schaffen, also ein Schnitt von rd. 13,5 km/h - richtig?

Heute morgen um 1:50 Uhr hatte sie 782 km in knapp 56 Std. geschafft (Schnitt 14 km/h)

Das heisst, es bleiben noch rd. 420 km in 34 Std ( Schnitt 12,4 km/h)

Wenn ich richtig bin:

Ladies: das wird knapp - Daumendrücken und positive Energie abschicken!

Wenn ich falsch bin, vergesst meine Rede (bis auf die Sache mit der Unterstützung) - trotzdem gilt:

@Sickgirl : egal ob Du es schaffst oder nicht, allerhöchsten Respekt für das geleistete und den Mut so was überhaupt anzupacken!

Und komm gesund wieder


----------



## Schwimmer (19. August 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hmmh, klärt mich mal auf:
> 
> Laut dieser Seite sind 1200km in 90 Std zu schaffen, also ein Schnitt von rd. 13,5 km/h - richtig?
> 
> ...




ja ja, die 14 km/h ist der Schnitt auf die Gesamtstrecke und sie war zu Beginn ja logischerweise viel schneller, weil ja jetzt die Kräfte nachlassen ... 
Was mich wundert, dass seit 1:50 keine Zeiten mehr eingetragen sind ... 

sickgirl schafft das bestimmt


----------



## scylla (19. August 2015)

Mal hoffen, dass sie kein Problem hat. Daumen sind gedrückt


----------



## Schwimmer (19. August 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Mal hoffen, dass sie kein Problem hat. Daumen sind gedrückt



ja, da hatten wir den gleichen Gedanken ...  
... wobei die Einträge zu Beginn doch auch lückenhaft waren und jetzt ergänzt wurden ... 
ja, das machen wir ...


----------



## mtbbee (20. August 2015)

immer noch kein neues Tracking von Sickgirl
ich verfolge noch einen anderen Bekannten und für den sinds noch 45km ...
Aber so oder so, ich könnte nie und nimmer alleine 800km im Sattel sitzen  
Drücke immer noch die Daumen, vielleicht ists ja wirklich ein Systemfehler


----------



## Bettina (20. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Systemfehler


Hoffentlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (20. August 2015)

hier gibt es auch bilder
http://www.maindruphoto.com/fr/event/402/18e-paris-brest-paris-randonneur-2015.html


----------



## lucie (21. August 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hoffentlich....



Scheint leider kein Systemfehler zu sein. 

Ist schlußendlich auch egal, Hauptsache ist, dass es ihr gut geht.
Drücke die Daumen und Hut ab vor der Leistung allein für das für mich unvorstellbare Vorhaben,
eine solche Distanz am Stück bewältigen zu wollen.

@Sickgirl Der Wille zählt und der Weg ist das Ziel! Ride on.


----------



## scylla (21. August 2015)

Schade, dass es wohl nicht geklappt hat bis Paris. Aber schon allein die knapp 800km bewältigte Strecke sind einfach nur krass und allen Respekt wert


----------



## Perlenkette (21. August 2015)

Eine wahnsinnig tolle Leistung!!!!  Ich hätte wahrscheinlich nicht eine Etappe mit diesem Schnitt geschafft.

Respekt, ich bewundere alleine schon den Mut, dort anzutreten und sich der Herausforderung zu stellen.


----------



## Sickgirl (21. August 2015)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme, ich schreibe heute Abend noch ein wenig mehr.

Kurz: bei km 800 habe ich mich bei der Rennleitung abgemeldet und bin dann noch 200 km gefahren. Unterwegs habe ich noch Sylvia aus Hamburg getroffen. Wir haben dann noch Mittwoch spät nachts 2 h in einem Park biwakierst und uns dann zusammen zu einem Bahnhof durch geschlagen und mit dem Zug nach Paris.

Die Erlebnisse und das ganze drumrum war echt ein Wahnsinn. Ich habe leider furchtbare Probleme mit den Füßen bekommen, mein Hände sind auch noch ein wenig matschig, mir fällt es gerade schwer auf dem Tablet zu tippen.

Mach mich jetzt erstem frisch und schaue noch Paris an.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. August 2015)

Du bist der Hammer!     
Viel Spaß in Paris! Nimm zur Schonung der Füße eine Rikscha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. August 2015)

wahrscheinlich steigt sie gerade zu Fuß auf den Eifelturm


----------



## Mausoline (21. August 2015)

Chapeau 
sowas überhaupt zu machen
Noch schöne Stunden in Paris


----------



## Bener (21. August 2015)

Trotzdem Geil! 

Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Winterpokaltag! Und denk dran: Keine Einheiten über 24h eintragen. Geht nämlich nicht..


----------



## Martina H. (21. August 2015)

Erhol Dich  gut


----------



## Schwimmer (21. August 2015)

... unfassbar: 8 0 0 K I L O M E T E R ...   

... ja, erhol Dich gut ... 
... viel Spaß und leckeres Essen und viiiel Wein in Paris ...


----------



## beuze1 (21. August 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> *Kurz: bei km 800 habe ich mich bei der Rennleitung abgemeldet und bin dann noch 200 km gefahren.*



*Nehmt das, ihr Luschen! *

.​


----------



## Sickgirl (21. August 2015)

Ich bin heute leicht planlos durch Paris gezogen.

Zu Fuß den Eifelturm hoch geht grad gar nicht. Nachdem wir geklärt hatten, das es im Arc du Triumphe keinen Fahrstuhl gibt haben wir auf den Eintritt verzichtet. Sind aber dann noch recht weit durch Paris gelaufen.

Geschlafen wird nicht viel, gerade da wo es einem überkommt. Die Strassengraeben sehen aus wie nach einem Massensterben, überall liegen Radler, manche Schafen es noch die Rettungsdecke über zu ziehen, andere nehmen nicht mal den Helm ab.

Was wirklich irre ist, die radsportbegeisterung der Franzosen, teilweise stehen sie die ganze Nacht am Straßenrand und schenken Kaffee und Wasser aus. Bars und kleine Läden die ganze Nacht offen.

Kurz vor Brest bin ich auf den Crepesstand gestoßen, eine ganze Familie steht bereit, die Dame backt im Akkord frische Crêpes (sowas von lecker ) dazu spendieren sie Kaffee.

Die Strecke ist recht wellig man muss viel schalten. Zum Schluss könnte ich links nicht mehr schalten und nur noch im kleinen Blatt fahren, ganz hip, 1x11. Es gibt nur einen längeren Anstieg hoch den Roc Trevezel.

Sonst hätte ich keine Pannen. Die Michelin liefen auch ganz gut.

Wie gesagt, bei km 800 habe ich den Transponder abgeben und bin dann weiter nach fourgiers. Da haben sie schon die Kontrolle abgebaut. Da habe ich dann Sylvia aus Hamburg kennen gelernt und wir haben beschlossen uns zusammen nach Paris durch zu schlagen.

Bei km 960 haben wir ein paar andere Randonneure getroffen, die unter ein paar dichten Bäumen geschlafen haben, waren ich müde, also Rettungsdecke bzw Biwaksack ausgebaut, in den Morgenstunden fing es noch an zu regen, haben, das aber stur ignoriert.

In den Morgenstunden wollten wir weiter, ich hatte auf dem Garmin geschaut, wo der nächste Bahnhof und zum Glück hatte Sylvia ihr Smartphone dabei und ich konnte nach der Verbindung nach Paris schauen.

Sylvia war erst nicht so begeistert und hatte Angst, das die im Zug keine Raeder mit nehmen.

Wir sind dann los nach Evrons, schon im ersten Dorf hält uns eine Frau an, das es hier nicht nach Paris geht, ich erklärte ihr das mit der Bahn, sie lud uns dann zum Kaffee ein, vorher noch den Mann angerufen, das er schnell noch Croissants kaufen gehen soll. Also landeten wir dort in der Küche, der Sohn hat uns die ersten Fotos aus dem Internet gezeigt, die Frau fuhr noch die ersten Kilometer mit dem Auto vor.

In Evrons kämpften wir uns noch mit dem Automaten ab um ein Ticket nach Le Mans zu kaufen, hätten wir uns abersparen können, der Schaffner wollte unsere gar nicht sehen.

In Le Mans haben wir leider keine Radkarten mehr für den TGV gekriegt, also mit dem RegionalExpress zurück, wenigsten dürfen da die Raeder umsonst mit.

Wenn nichts großes dazwischen kommt, 2019, nächste Gelegenheit.


----------



## Sickgirl (22. August 2015)

Ach ja Fotoszahlreichenich nicht so viele gemacht







 
Roc Trevezel.


 
einer der zahlreichen Staende


 
das Ziel in Brest


 
typische Kirche in der Bretagne


----------



## Perlenkette (25. August 2015)

neues Bike!   Heute erfolgte die erste "richtige"  Ausfahrt . Fully mit 150er Federweg,  Fotos kommen in Kürze. Beim Umstieg vom Trekkingrad aufs MTB ( Hardteil) hatte ich schon das Aha-Erlebnis; aber jetzt ist´s NOCH besser. Hoffe das traumhafte Fahrgefühl hält an!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. August 2015)

eines meiner Fotos wird gedruckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (25. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> eines meiner Fotos wird gedruckt




Das hier?

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1873702]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. August 2015)

nein  Aber eines aus der Serie, hab ich hier nicht hochgeladen


----------



## Schwimmer (26. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> nein  Aber eines aus der Serie, hab ich hier nicht hochgeladen



Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei ...  
Gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut ... 

Meinen Glückwunsch, Frau Rauscher


----------



## mtbbee (27. August 2015)

Mein erster Bikepark Besuch  - unerwarteter Weise hats richtig Spass gemacht


----------



## wildbiker (27. August 2015)

Leogang?

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## scylla (27. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Mein erster Bikepark Besuch  - unerwarteter Weise hats richtig Spass gemacht



ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd. Jetzt gehst du aber so richtig ab


----------



## mtbbee (27. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Leogang?


nee, Nähe München: Sammerberg am Nachmittag mit Kollegen



scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd. Jetzt gehst du aber so richtig ab



hätte ich vor einem Jahr auch nicht gedacht, dass mir Bergab Spaß bereiten könnte   .... darf nur nicht zu übermütig werden (siehe Video - ein wenig den Lautstärkeregler öffnen), ging aber alles gut und wurde von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. August 2015)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. August 2015)

wow, bist du narrisch!   
Springen würd ich mich in 100 Jahren nicht trauen.   Ich hab da immer den Chickenway genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. August 2015)

Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht


----------



## scylla (28. August 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> wow, bist du narrisch!



exakt mein Gedanke grad...


----------



## Schwimmer (28. August 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> nee, Nähe München: Sammerberg am Nachmittag mit Kollegen
> 
> 
> 
> hätte ich vor einem Jahr auch nicht gedacht, dass mir Bergab Spaß bereiten könnte   .... darf nur nicht zu übermütig werden (siehe Video - ein wenig den Lautstärkeregler öffnen), ging aber alles gut und wurde von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser



Klasse, Spaß und Freude pur ...  
Was hast denn für einen Freilauf ...


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2015)

Sie ist draußen  



Jetzt nur noch die Entzündung loswerden


----------



## WarriorPrincess (2. September 2015)

Schöne Farben 

Dann mal gute Heilung!!!


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Schöne Farben


Vielleicht sagt das Omen: ich brauche ein grünes Rad?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. September 2015)

Prima, dann kann's ja jetzt nur noch bergauf gehen!


----------



## mtbbee (2. September 2015)

Hoffentlich sind alle Schrauben raus: 6 Löcher und 5 Schrauben


----------



## murmel04 (2. September 2015)

Jetzt geht es ganz schnell bergauf Bettina


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt das Omen: ich brauche ein grünes Rad?!



Rot wäre komplementär.... 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Bettina (2. September 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Rot wäre komplementär....
> 
> Gute Besserung


Rot habe ich aber schon ;-)

Ich bin soeben seit 3 1/2 Monaten das erste mal geradelt.  Echt abenteuerlich fühlt sich das an....


----------



## Martina H. (2. September 2015)

... so muss Urlaub: geile Trails, super Wetter, lecker Essen


----------



## Bioantrieb (2. September 2015)

Haben wollen.... lecker!


----------



## lucie (2. September 2015)

@xsusix 

Wo ist das?


----------



## xsusix (3. September 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> @xsusix
> 
> Wo ist das?



Ich weiß es,  ich weiß es ;-)


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2015)

Gestern ein Teil des Canadian-Trails gefahren, das macht ja sogar Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. September 2015)

LadiesTreffen 2015 - yesssssss


----------



## Pfefferminza (14. September 2015)

Gerade zurück von einer Vor-Arbeitstour, richtig herrlich und gerade noch vor dem Regen daheim reingehüpft. Jetzt gibt es Frühstück!


----------



## Sickgirl (29. September 2015)

Habe gerade ein richtig schönes Teil im Geschäft zu bearbeiten. Riesenstahlquader, kriege ich nur mit dem Werkstattkranen auf die Maschine, erst zum drehen und jetzt kommen noch schöne Taschen und Aussparungen rein gefräst.

Weil es so schön ist hänge ich immer noch eine halbe Überstunde dran, so das ich zur Winterpokaleröffnung frei nehmen kann und eine richtig schöne Openingtour fahren kann.


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2015)

Was soll denn aus dem Teil werden?


----------



## Sickgirl (30. September 2015)

Zwei Getriebe Gehäuse für einen Mähdrescher.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe heute mal wieder Glück im Unglück gehabt, ich bin gestern mit dem Rad gestürzt und habe dabei meinen Geldbeutel verloren.

Geld war eh nicht viel drin, aber die ganzen Papiere und bis ich die wieder neu besorgt hätte. Alleine die Fahrkarte hätte 50 Euro Strafgebühr gekostet, dazu neue Passbilder für den Perso, abklappern der ganzen Ämter. Habe heute echt schlecht geschlafen.

Auf jedenfalls ruft heute Vormittag meine Bank bei mir, das jemand den Geldbeutel dort in der Filiale abgeben hat. Fahre gleich morgen nach fEierabend hin zum abholen.


----------



## Bener (7. Oktober 2015)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> ..so das ich zur Winterpokaleröffnung frei nehmen kann und eine richtig schöne Openingtour fahren kann.


Da freu ich mich schon drauf (Und ist auch mein Plan)..

Da kommen sie dann wieder aus allen Löchern gekrochen und schreien "Fake"...


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Oktober 2015)

@Bener dann hoffen wir mal das das Wetter mitmacht.

Gestern Nachmittag war es gar nicht mal so übel, hat zwar immer mal wieder geregnet, aber es war ja so warm, könnte sogar noch in kurzer  Hose fahren, deswegen habe ich jetzt auch ein paar Striemen vom Sturz am Bein.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2015)

die Sonne scheint, draußen ist quasi Sommer und ich habe schon Wochenende ! Und überhaupt, das Leben zeigt sich zur Zeit mal wieder von seiner guten Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> die Sonne scheint, draußen ist quasi Sommer und ich habe schon Wochenende ! Und überhaupt, das Leben zeigt sich zur Zeit mal wieder von seiner guten Seite


Verliebt ;-) ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2015)

oh, so würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen! Im Moment passt einfach alles! 

Außer der Job, der ist nach wie vor doof, gehört aber ins andere Thema


----------



## greenhorn-biker (6. November 2015)

Kommt bestimmt auch noch ;-) aber du hast recht bei dem tollem Wetter ist einfach alles leichter 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwimmer (6. November 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> ...
> Da kommen sie dann wieder aus allen Löchern gekrochen und schreien "Fake"...



nein, sie wohnt nur derzeit auf ihrem Bike ...   
... Sickgirl mag doch eher die "etwas" längeren Biketouren ...


----------



## Sickgirl (9. November 2015)

Ich fahre nicht nur Bike, heute habe ich einen richtigen Fang für meine andere Leidenschaft gemacht:



 

Einen Sony WM-D6, der bei Ebay zu unverschämten Preisen gehandelt wird für nur 50 Euro. Super Klang, gleich eine Frank Zappa Kassette rein und kurz nach Birkach gelaufen.

Letzte Woche war ich mal kurz am überlegen mein altes Akai GX75 zu verkaufen, da ich mir einen CD Rekorder zugelegt habe. Aber nachdem dann auch noch letzte Woche in unserer Verschenkecke drei Orignalverpackte Leerkassette rumlagen beleibt der doch noch.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hatte ich genau so einen Walkman auch mal. Musste damals meine Kohle zusammenkratzen, um mir den als Schüler leisten zu können. 
Tolles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laterra (15. November 2015)

Mein Highlight heute kommt aus der Welt des Alternativsports:
Ich war heute zum ersten Mal klettern! Hat riesig Spaß gemacht und nachdem ich die ersten zwei Versuche nicht bis oben durchgekommen bin, weil ich plötzlich Schiss vor der Höhe bekommen hab, hat es im dritten Anlauf geklappt. Allerdings war das dann auch eine 4 statt einer 4+


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2015)

Herzlich willkommen bei den Kletterern 
Wo warst du ? in der Halle ?


----------



## laterra (15. November 2015)

yep, war in der Halle. Mein Schwager sichert immer seine Tochter und seine Schulkinder, obwohl er selbst kaum klettert, das hab ich heute mal ausgenutzt, um das Klettern auszuprobieren.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2015)

Jaaa, der Sonntag war im Chiemgau ein toller Klettertag. Bestimmt auch ein wunderbarer Biketag, aber frau kann sich mal nur schwer teilen .

Jetzt kommt leider die Hallensaison, mit den Kletterhallen verhält es sich nämlich wie mit Rucksäcken: egal, wie gross, es wird immer voll! 

Trotzdem an alle kletternde Bikerinnen: fröhliches steigen!

  Lenka K.


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2015)

Wir wollten heut auch nochmal an den Fels, hab mir aber leider gestern den Fuß umgeknickt. Nicht so schlimm wies zuerst ausgesehn hat, somit kann ich dann ab nächste Woche auch wieder in der Halle klettern. Ich machs auch nur zur Überbrückung, ist auch nicht so gut für den Nacken.
Apropos gibts im Chiemgau nen schönen Klettergarten oder wo bist du rumgestiegen


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Apropos gibts im Chiemgau nen schönen Klettergarten oder wo bist du rumgestiegen



Die Zellerwand bei Unterwössen ist ganz nett, es gibt da auch viele leichte Touren. Zwar kein Vergleich zu der Fränkischen, aber bei herbstlichen Föhnwetterlagen immer wieder lohnend. Und anschliessend Riesenwindbeutel oder, wie gestern, Rieseneisbecher im Burgcafé in Marquartstein (Achtung: Betriebsurlaub 16.11.-7.12.).

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. November 2015)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und anschliessend Riesenwindbeutel oder, wie gestern, Rieseneisbecher im Burgcafé in Marquartstein (Achtung: Betriebsurlaub 16.11.-7.12.).
> 
> Servus,
> 
> Lenka K.



Die Waffeln sind dort auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. November 2015)

Ach lustig! Ich war Sonntag auch dort, zum Glück ne Waffel bestellt statt diesem RIESENwindbeutel!!! 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2015)

Na dann muss man sich die Adresse merken


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. November 2015)

Ihr wolltet ja das letzte Mal lieber was "Gescheites", sonst wärt ihr auch in den Genuß von Windbeuteln oder Waffeln gekommen. Aber auch die Kuchen sind echt saugut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. November 2015)

Der Postbote hat mir gerade "Das bessere Kinderrad"  gebracht - zumindest steht das auf dem Karton  

Drin war aber mein neues Adoptivkind und Projekt zum Selberbasteln


----------



## Martina H. (18. November 2015)

Ja, der Karton passt


----------



## HiFi XS (22. November 2015)

Mein Highlight heute war 2 Stunden bouldern mit einer Mädels-Klettergruppe! Das war wirklich klasse.Kann das Bild von meinem Handy (Galaxy) nicht einfügen..  Code kann ich auch nicht löschen.


----------



## Schwimmer (22. November 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute war 2 Stunden bouldern mit einer Mädels-Klettergruppe! Das war wirklich klasse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meinst Du die hier  :


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2015)

ha ha ha - Danke. Da wollte eigentlich nur ein Bild zeigen... Aber wenn Du meinst  Jetzt bin ich am PC und alles funktioniert wieder  Leider von meinem Galaxy (Samsung) S5 geht das Bild upload im Beitrag nicht. Der Vorgang hinterlässt auch Code was man dann auch vom Fon aus nicht löschen kann


----------



## Schwimmer (23. November 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ha ha ha - Danke. Da wollte eigentlich nur ein Bild zeigen... Aber wenn Du meinst  Jetzt bin ich am PC und alles funktioniert wieder  Leider von meinem Galaxy (Samsung) S5 geht das Bild upload im Beitrag nicht. Der Vorgang hinterlässt auch Code was man dann auch vom Fon aus nicht löschen kann



... bitte, gerne ...  
... keine Ursache, ich hatte schlagartig den Impuls zu helfen... 
... oha sorry, war ich wohl zu übereifrig ... 
Ja ja, das sind so die Tücken der Technik, es ist dann zum Aufregen wenn's dann net klappt ...


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ...
> Ja ja, das sind so die Tücken der Technik, es ist dann zum Aufregen wenn's dann net klappt ...


Ja so ist 's.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade eine positive Email bekommen, nachdem mich heute Mittag mein Händler angerufen hat, das die Chris King R45 in ganz Europa in meiner Wunschfarbe grün nicht auf zu treiben sind habe ich sie vorhin in den USA bestellt.

Die haben mir gerade zurück geschrieben, vorne und hinten hat wohl nicht den gleichen Farbton. Sie bieten mir ein Rabatt oder Alternativ ein Paar in Sour Green Apple an.

Der Hammer, eigentlich war das meine favorisierte Farbe,  eine Sonderedition, ich dachte die wäre komplett aus verkauft.

Jetzt ist erst mal Geduld angesagt und hoffen das der Zoll schnell arbeitet.


----------



## laterra (3. Dezember 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute war 2 Stunden bouldern mit einer Mädels-Klettergruppe! Das war wirklich klasse.Kann das Bild von meinem Handy (Galaxy) nicht einfügen..  Code kann ich auch nicht löschen.



Wenn das so weitergeht können wir ans Ladies Treffen noch einen Tag Ladies Klettern dranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. Dezember 2015)

laterra schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht können wir ans Ladies Treffen noch einen Tag Ladies Klettern dranhängen



Dann muss aber das nächste LO-Treffen in der Fränkischen Schweiz stattfinden! 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Dezember 2015)

Beim Bouldern habe ich ähnlich wie beim LO Treffen den Mädchen-Gruppe-Effekt auch feststellen können. Besser geklettert, mehr gewagt. Da soll jemand eine Doktorarbeit über Leistungsteigerung durch Mädelseffekt schreiben.


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> *Mädelseffekt*



Gibt es auch bei Männern, wenn kurzzeitig der Bierbauch verschwindet bis die Mädels außer Sichtweite sind.


----------



## Perlenkette (4. Dezember 2015)

Der MTB-Mädelseffekt tritt ein, wenn Mädels gemeinsam (NICHT gegeneinander) Trails fahren, die sie alleine nicht gefahren wären und sich nachher gemeinsam darüber freuen. Dazu gehört auch, ohne Streß den Berg wieder hochzufahren. Und natürlich lachen, lästern, quatschen.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es beim Bouldern ähnlich ist .


----------



## Chrige (8. Dezember 2015)

Gestern wurden endlich meine Platte und 12 Schrauben aus meinem Schienbein entfernt. 2 Schrauben konnten die Ärzte nicht 'finden'. Werde morgen mal den Chirurgen fragen, ob die jetzt noch im Knochen stecken.
Das absolute Highlight heute ist aber, dass ich schon wieder ohne Krücken unterwegs bin.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ja prima. Weiter so 

Die können doch nicht einfach 2 Schrauben nicht mehr finden, da würd ich aber nachforschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (8. Dezember 2015)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Der MTB-Mädelseffekt tritt ein, wenn Mädels gemeinsam (NICHT gegeneinander) Trails fahren, die sie alleine nicht gefahren wären und sich nachher gemeinsam darüber freuen. Dazu gehört auch, ohne Streß den Berg wieder hochzufahren. Und natürlich lachen, lästern, quatschen.
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es beim Bouldern ähnlich ist .



Bei den Kletterern sind die ganz Guten oftmals noch was Besseres 
aber bis zum mittleren Bereich tut Frau sich auch zusammen. Und die Männer freuen sich über kletternde Frauen


----------



## Bettina (10. Dezember 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> da würd ich aber nachforschen.


Naja, daß die zwei Schrauben drin gelassen haben ist   aber die Forschung danach anzustreben hieße ja am Ende wieder aufschneiden... 

Mein Highlight heute: der Orthopäde hat zufrieden auf mein Röntgenbild geschaut und sich mit mir gefreut, es heilt doch!


----------



## Chrige (10. Dezember 2015)

Inzwischen ist das Rätsel gelöst. Die Chirurgen hatten die Schrauben schon gefunden. Sie waren einfach so im Knochen verwachsen, dass sie ausgebohrt werden mussten. Dabei wurden die Schrauben so beschädigt, dass sie weggeworfen wurden. Im Knochen steckt nichts mehr. Auf dem Röntgen Bild schauts aus wie ein Schweizer Käse. Bin aber schon wieder ziemlich gut ohne Krücken unterwegs. Auch die Schmerzmittel brauchts nur noch im Notfall.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute: der Orthopäde hat zufrieden auf mein Röntgenbild geschaut und sich mit mir gefreut, es heilt doch!



Hey, das freut mich für dich! Noch eine OP wäre echt doof und versaut dann schnell noch eine Saison. Aber du darfst sicher immer noch nur im Schongang unterwegs sein, oder?


----------



## Bettina (11. Dezember 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> im Schongang


Mein Kopf steuert derzeit den Schongang, der Orthopäde hat bei den Worten Radfahren/Biken und Skifahren kaum gezuckt 
Aber ich bin viel defensiver als vorher unterwegs und vorher war ich ja auch schon eher ängstlich, d.h. schnell am absteigen. Es lebe die versenkbare Sattelstütze


----------



## murmel04 (11. Dezember 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> Mein Kopf steuert derzeit den Schongang, der Orthopäde hat bei den Worten Radfahren/Biken und Skifahren kaum gezuckt
> Aber ich bin viel defensiver als vorher unterwegs und vorher war ich ja auch schon eher ängstlich, d.h. schnell am absteigen. Es lebe die versenkbare Sattelstütze


Bettina, wir tun doch was dagegen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2015)

Bettina schrieb:


> vorher war ich ja auch schon eher ängstlich, d.h. schnell am absteigen.



Soso, da hab ich aber was anderes gehört


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Dezember 2015)

ein netter Mensch aus diesem Forum hat mir seinen unbenutzten fast neuen Umwerfer samt Hebel geschickt (einfach so, geschenkt), so kann ich morgen mein Meta fertig bauen! Das freut mich und finde ich seeeeeehr sehr toll nett!


----------



## Sickgirl (18. Dezember 2015)

Mein Händler hat heute die fehlenden Teile für mein Liteville in den Briefkasten geschmissen. Habe gerade den Umwerfer drangebastelt und alles eingestellt. Auf dem Montageständer passt es, werde am Sonntag gleich mal eine Tour einplanen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Dezember 2015)

Habe heute das letzte fehlende Teil für mein erstes Projekt bekommen - jetzt kann zuende geschraubt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. Dezember 2015)

jieeeha - jetzt geht's loooohos


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## bikebecker (23. Januar 2016)

Völlig losgelöst von der Erde schwebt das Raumschiff völlig schwerelos

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2016)

bikebecker schrieb:


> Völlig losgelöst von der Erde schwebt das Raumschiff völlig schwerelos
> 
> Gruß bikebecker



Mich macht dieser Anblick eher atemlos...


----------



## mtbbee (31. Januar 2016)

Mein Highlight heute : sensationell -  Europameister


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Februar 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute : sensationell -  Europameister



In Kombination mit den erfolgreichen Ladys Viktoria Rebensburg und Angelique Kerber ein tolles Sportwochenende!


----------



## wildbiker (4. Februar 2016)

Dimb-Mitglied geworden....hoffe da geht was bzw. lohnt sich auch als Flachlandbiker...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2016)

320 HM und 39 km ohne Ausfallerscheinungen.

Etwas diesig zwar, aber die Skyline konnte man noch erkennen (und ab da ging es dann nur noch abwärts):


----------



## Mausoline (6. Februar 2016)

Supi   das hört sich so an, als ob die OP im Nachhinein nicht so schlecht war.
Und du hast auch hoffentlich wieder ein paar Kilo drauf futtern können?
Aber paß weiter gut auf dich auf und übertreibs nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2016)

Toll, das hört sich doch an, als würde es aufwärts gehen! Ich wünsch dir, dass das diesmal anhält


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Februar 2016)

@Chaotenkind: Super!!!  Und diesen Blick auf Frankfurt vermisse ich manchmal, danke dafür!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Februar 2016)

@Chaotenkind : Das klingt ja fantastisch! Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass es weiter bergauf geht!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Februar 2016)

mein Highlight gestern war ein toller (eeetwas zu warmer) Tag im Schnee, ich hab meine erste Skitour im (sicheren) Gelände gemacht!
Dafür tut mir heute ALLES weh!


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Februar 2016)

Schön! Sonntagshorn?

Leider eignet sich dieser "Winter" eher zum Biken als zum Tourengehen ... .

Servus,

 Lenka K.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Februar 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Supi   das hört sich so an, als ob die OP im Nachhinein nicht so schlecht war.
> Und du hast auch hoffentlich wieder ein paar Kilo drauf futtern können?
> Aber paß weiter gut auf dich auf und übertreibs nicht


 
Naja, ich hande nur auf Anweisung meines Kardie, der sagte, Gas geben und schauen was passiert. Belastungs-EKG ist ja nur ne Momentaufnahme. Wenn was passiert, dann sofort zu ihm und dann ab nach Hamburg zu dem "Rhythmuspabst". Habe seit November ein halbes Kilo mehr, über Muskelaufbau halt, denn vom essen nehme ich nicht zu. Ich arbeite weiter dran.
Derzeit nach jeder körperlicher Betätigung Blutdruckabfall mit Schwindel und Übelkeit und ner Menge Rhythmusstörungen im Anschluss, aber keine VTs. Ich teste weiter, Wetter vorausgesetzt, weil, im Regen will ich nicht wieder im Wald rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2016)

Vielleich etwas langsamer steigern? "Blutdruckabfall mit Schwindel und Übelkeit und ner Menge Rhythmusstörungen im Anschluss" hört sich nicht so prickelnd an.   Aber trotzdem


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Februar 2016)

Heute ist mein ebayfang von letzter Woche gekommen, die letzte fehlende Bob Dylan Platte. Meine Sammlung ist jetzt zumindest was die offiziellen Studioalben angeht Komplett. Von den Bootlegs will ich jetzt gar nicht erst anfangen, das ist ein Faß ohne Boden.

Wenn ich die Preise bei Discogs anschaue war es ein echter Schnapper.


----------



## Sickgirl (17. März 2016)

Ist zwar ein wenig hier fehlplatziert, da es um ein Straßenrad geht, aber für mich doch ein Highlight: mein kleines Palnatoki und meine Wenigkeit kommen vielleicht in die TOUR.

Ich habe einen der Redakteure beim Brevetfahren kennengelernt und der ist ganz begeistert von meinem Brevetrad. Die wollen jetzt auch so eine Reihe mit besonderen Rädern wie in der Bike machen und er musste da gleich an mein Rad denken

Jetzt muss ich mir natürlich Gedanke ums Outfit und die Location. Rad richtig putzen, Schutzbleche vorne richten, bei denReifen die Schrift genau aufs Ventil zentrieren, Auch noch überlegen welchen Laufradatz.

Bin schon leicht nervös


----------



## Silvermoon (17. März 2016)

....wie cool ist das denn? 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*  
Du hälst uns doch hoffentlich auf dem Laufenden und teilst uns auch die Ausgaben-Nr. der betreffenden TOUR mit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. März 2016)

mein Highlight vom Sonntag: Bin zum ersten Mal Rennrad gefahren, mit einem geliehenen. Naja, so übel ist das gar nicht wie ich dachte. War aber eine 70% Radweg Tour. Die Autos auf der Straße nerven leider schon sehr...


----------



## Martina H. (9. April 2016)

... heute RehaFrustRunde - 60km  - einfach mal nur kurbeln, auch mal nicht schlecht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. April 2016)

Heute den inneren Schweinehund überwunden und bei 3 Grad mit Schneegraupel eine kleine Feierabend runde gedreht   

Da es allerdings recht schlammig war und natürlich stilecht ohne Schutzblech unterwegs   , sahen mein bike und ich dementsprechend auch aus   
Auf dem Rückweg noch kurz am Supermarkt halt gemacht und iwie haben die Leute so komisch geschaut und ich bilde mir ein der ein oder andere auch heimlich gelacht...
Aber ich trage meinen Dreck mit stolz und denke mir dann, ach ihr hockt doch alle nur langweilig auf der Couch und ich hatte Spaß und Action   

Wie sehr ihr das? Und ist euch sowas ähnliches auch schon mal passiert? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (28. April 2016)

Greenhorn-Biker, die Blicke kenne ich.
Geh öfters mal nach einer Runde noch schnell einkaufen.
Man wird angestarrt wie ET.
Find es immer lustig


----------



## Perlenkette (28. April 2016)

Absolut! Besonders witzig wenn man im Dorf wohnt. Helm und Brille ziehe ich natürlich aus, Protektoren aber nicht .


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2016)

Ja, völlig verschlammt in der U-Bahn von Oberursel zurück nach Frankfurt, nach ner ziemlich heftigen Runde am Feldberg. Zum Glück hat der Fahrer nichts gemerkt, der hätte mich rausgeschmissen. Ein älterer Herr meinte bei meinem Anblick, na, das sieht so aus, als hätten sie ne Menge Spass gehabt. So nen Kommentar hatte ich nicht erwartet. Wow. Aber ansonsten haben so einige pikiert geschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonnche (28. April 2016)

Heute endlich mein neues Baby mit nach Hause nehmen dürfen. Nach 5 Monaten Kampf mit der Versicherung, da mein altes 301 leider Opfer eines Transportschadens wurde.


----------



## Martina H. (30. April 2016)

13:30 Uhr - endlich Sonne 



13:35 Uhr - sch... Sonne 





Nein, Spass beiseite -


...endlich mal ein schöner Tag, Sonne, warm, lieber Besuch ...



.... und Abends lecker Essen





- hach, was geht´s uns gut


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. April 2016)




----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (4. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Mai 2016)

Mein Highlight am Sonntag :

Statt Blümchen und ausgeschnittener Herzen zu Muttertag ist meine Familie mir zuliebe die Singletrails im Trailpark Winterberg mitgefahren. Auch den bisherigen Nichtmountainbikern hat´s überraschenderweise großen Spaß gemacht, sodass bald hoffentlich alle mit dem Bikevirus angesteckt sind.

Und die Mutter (also ich )  durfte ausserdem in den Bikepark….  Das erste Mal "richtig" und das hat wiederum mir überraschenderweise großen Spaß gemacht.  Abends gab´s dann muttertagsgerechte Wellness.

Nicht immer am optimalen Punkt erwischt und Bildqualität ist leider sehr mäßig , aber das Kamerakind und ich üben noch!


----------



## Ratt-n-Roll (11. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Sickgirl (31. Mai 2016)

Mein Highlight war eigentlich das ganze Wochende: ich bin beim 600er in Nordbayern an den Start gegangen.

Die Anreise mit dem Zug Freitag Nachmittag war schon mal ziemlich holprig. Der IC den ich gebucht hatte, kam ohne Radabteil rein und nahm mich nicht mit. Also in den RegionalExpress der 40 Minuten später Abfuhr. Saß schon im Zug, auf einmal die Durchsage vom Zugführer, er könne heute nicht fahren, da er keinen Zugbegleiter hatte.

Wieder raus und umgeseitscht, halbe Stunde später in den RegionalExpress nach Aalen, kleiner Umweg und einmal mehr umsteigen aber der fuhr wenigstens.

Im Zug habe ich dann ganz nette Leute kennengelernt, eine Sportlehrerin, die mit Pfeil und Bogen und dem Fallschirm auf dem Rücken unterwegs war, und einen jungen Mann, der mein Rad bewunderte und mich mich darüber ausfragte.

Den Brevet habe ich dann leicht angeschlagen gemeistert, Sonntag Abend sind wir dann noch in das schlimme Unwetter rein gekommen. Die erste halbe Stunde haben wir in der Tankstelle abgewartet und sind dann im Regen losgefahren, damit wir es in der Zeit schaffen.

Die 25 km nach Donauwörth lief recht flott, flach und Rückenwind. Dort angekommen, haben Bernd und ich beschlossen, noch die letzten 50 km in Angriff zu nehmen, hatte auch gerade aufgehört zu regnen.

Bei km 609 war dann die Notstempelstelle, wenn man es bis dahin In der Zeit schafft, hat man den Brevet bestanden. Wir haben da unsere Zielfotos gemacht.

Inzwischen hatte es wieder angefangen zu schütten, noch 20 km mit einem Anstieg und einer längeren Abfahrt. Die Straßen war auch teilweise ganz schön mit Dreck überspült, und wir mußten recht vorsichtig fahren.

Im nächsten Dorf haben wir uns in einer Bushaltestelle gerettet, und Bernd wollte einen Kollegen im Ziel anrufen, das er uns abholen kommt. In dem Kaff gab es natürlich keinen Handyempfang. Neben an im Feuerwehrhaus waren noch ein paar Leute. Bernd ist rüber, hat noch ein Bier bekommen, während ich mich in den Schlafsack legte.

Bernd hat eine starke Überzeugungskraft, nach einer halben Stunde kam eine Frau mit dem Anhänger, Räder rein geschmissen, und imwarmen Auto die letzten km absolviert.

Die Zugfahrt gestern heim ging auch so, mußte wieder einen Umweg fahren wegen dem Unwetter.

Und jetzt bin natürlich erstmal krank, aber es war ein schönes Erlebnis


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juni 2016)

Grad fast 2 Stunden von oben trocken gefahren  herrlich in der Abendsonne und diese frische Luft


----------



## Aninaj (15. Juni 2016)

Genau das habe ich heute auch gemacht!!! Von unten war es zwar ziemlich feucht und schlammig, aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (19. Juni 2016)

Heute ne Runde mit Bettina shoppen gewesen - Danke für die tolle Beratung incl anschließender Tour.

Und was habe ich geshoppt

Familienzuwachs bei den Bikes


----------



## Bettina (20. Juni 2016)

Jetzt kommt der Sommer! Dank des Schlechtwetterbikes, sollte es nun endlich trocken werden


----------



## murmel04 (20. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Sommer! Dank des Schlechtwetterbikes, sollte es nun endlich trocken werden


Hoffen wir mal.
Ich hab alles dafür getan.
Sollte vielleicht einen Spendenaufruf starten


----------



## buntspecht (20. Juni 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt der Sommer! Dank des Schlechtwetterbikes, sollte es nun endlich trocken werden



dann werd ich mich hüten, das bike zu putzen. sonst regnets garantiert wieder


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Juli 2016)

Ein Highlight heute: Endlich wieder Sommer-Sonne-Sonnenschein

Noch ein Highlight heute: Tolle Bike-Trail-Runde mit Sommerfeeling. Macht endlich wieder Spaß.

Weiteres Highlight heute: Erfolgreiche Leichtathletik-Ladys bei der EM, erfolgreiche Tennis-Lady, 13 Stunden Sport-Liveübertragung im TV 

Und ich hoffe das größte Highlight kommt jetzt ab 21.00 !!! (incl. Fußball-EM-Mädelsparty)


----------



## Martina H. (7. Juli 2016)

na, das unterschreibe ich - und viel Spass bei der Party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (8. Juli 2016)

Gestern eine tolle Technikstunde mit den Donnerstagsmädels bei herrlichem Sommerwetter erlebt ... wieder viel neues gelernt und zum Abschluss gab es einen schönen Trail ... einfach zum genießen


----------



## JulezB (8. Juli 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ein Highlight heute: Endlich wieder Sommer-Sonne-Sonnenschein
> 
> Noch ein Highlight heute: Tolle Bike-Trail-Runde mit Sommerfeeling. Macht endlich wieder Spaß.
> 
> ...



War ja leider nicht so. 

Trotzdem war gestern bis 21 Uhr absolut top. 
Bei bestem Wetter war ich eine gute Runde unterwegs  Und jetzt ist bald Wochenende.


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Juli 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Weiteres Highlight heute: Erfolgreiche Leichtathletik-Ladys bei der EM, erfolgreiche Tennis-Lady, 13 Stunden Sport-Liveübertragung im TV . Und ich hoffe das größte Highlight kommt jetzt ab 21.00 !!! (incl. Fußball-EM-Mädelsparty)





JulezB schrieb:


> War ja leider nicht so.
> 
> Trotzdem war gestern bis 21 Uhr absolut top.



Macht nix. Mit den Mädels war es trotzdem lustig und die Ladys sind immer noch erfolgreich.

Also quasi Ladys Only : "Es ist eine „EM der Frauen“, wie Julia Fischer (SCC Berlin) im ZDF-Interview feststellte. Denn: Alle sieben deutschen Medaillen gingen bisher auf das Konto der DLV-Athletinnen. Diese präsentierten sich am Freitag vor allem in den Wurf-Disziplinen stark." Quelle www.leichtathletik.de 

Zum Fußball: Mein Leichtathletik-Trainer sagte immer: Es gibt Tage, da verliert man, und es gibt Tage, da gewinnen die anderen. 
Und mit Betty Heidler kann ich genauso mitfiebern wie beim Elfmeterschießen gegen Italien


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Juli 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Macht nix. Mit den Mädels war es trotzdem lustig und die Ladys sind immer noch erfolgreich.
> 
> Also quasi Ladys Only : "Es ist eine „EM der Frauen“, wie Julia Fischer (SCC Berlin) im ZDF-Interview feststellte. Denn: Alle sieben deutschen Medaillen gingen bisher auf das Konto der DLV-Athletinnen. Diese präsentierten sich am Freitag vor allem in den Wurf-Disziplinen stark." Quelle www.leichtathletik.de
> ...



...deren Oberarmumfänge, bei den Wurfdisziplinen, bei jeder größer ist als bei mir der Oberschenkelumfang ...   
Das ist ja monströn was da immer zu sehen ist und das sind sicherlich nicht nur hartes Training und Eiweiß-Präperate ...

jaja, Beckenrandschwimmer, das kann ruhig kommen ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2016)

Gerade ein neues bike bestellt , bin schon ganz aufgeregt    

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juli 2016)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gerade ein neues bike bestellt , bin schon ganz aufgeregt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk




Magst du erzählen was es wird.

Bin neugierig


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. Juli 2016)

Ganz unspektakulär wird ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9. 
Freu mich aber trotzdem total   
Soll meinen crosser für die flotte Feierabendrunde ersetzen und der wird zum Rennrad umgebaut   

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgirl (13. Juli 2016)

Bin total fertig, alles tut mir weh, aber ich hatte vier tolle Tage: bin mein erstes Superbrevet mit 1250 km gefahren, ich habe es zwar nicht ins Zeitlimits geschafft aber alles gefahren

Kurz zusammengefasst: es war bollenheiss, der Radcomputer hat mal 40 grad angezeigt und die Straßen hier sind schon Strange

Ich habe jetzt einen leichten Linksdrall, es ist wenn kein Verkehr hinter einem besser eher auf der Mitte zu fahren, muss mir das bis wieder in D abgewöhnen

Jetzt lange ich das Rad erstmal nicht an, nächste Woche fahre ich zurück nach D, by dahin muss ich regeneriert sein


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Juli 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> nächste Woche fahre ich zurück nach D


Mim Radl?  Duck und weg ... 

Wahnsinnsleistung!!!


----------



## Sickgirl (14. Juli 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mim Radl?  Duck und weg ...
> 
> Wahnsinnsleistung!!!



Natürlich, aber einen Teil mit dem Zug, so Sind Es nur 600 km

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/brevetberichte.107165/page-15

I'm nach Nachbarforum habe ich einen kleines Bericht geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (4. August 2016)

Mein Highlight: Nach einer Verletzung im Februar gestern endlich wieder bergwandern gewesen 

Edit: Habe sogar vergessen zu fotografieren, so schön war es, auch wieder zu Fuß in den Bergen zu sein.


----------



## Sickgirl (16. September 2016)

Heute war das Tourmagazin bei mir im Briefkasten. Wer sie nicht im Abo hat, ab Mittwoch mal im wohl sortierten Zeitschriftenhandel vorbei schauen.

Seite 58 und 59, finde es ganz nett geschrieben.


----------



## murmel04 (15. Oktober 2016)

Heute dem Moppel (Fatbike) einen seiner zukünftigen Spielplätze gezeigt.
Der wollte gar nicht mehr heim

Und dabei festgestellt das sich die Sichtweise für "schwierige / unfahrbare Stellen " zumindest war das mal so, sich echt ändert und Frau dann denkt warum hattest du Angst davor

Zusätzlich 2 Trails angehängt die ich min. 3 Jahre nicht gefahren bin weil ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht hätte - damals .


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Dezember 2016)

ich habe heute de Zusage für eine neue Wohnung bekommen! 
Es war die 3. von 4 Wohnungen die ich mir rund um München angeschaut habe und die die ich am liebsten haben wollte! 

Das versöhnt mich jetzt mit dem etwas anstrengenden 2016!


----------



## murmel04 (22. Dezember 2016)

Mein Highlight heute. lange drauf gewartet der berufliche Horror wird ein Ende haben. Am 31.12.2016 ist Schluss mit der alten Firma. Bedeutet heute Fix gemacht und den neuen Arbeitsvertrag unterschrieben.
Die alte Firma geht und ich bleibe, das beutet auch die olle Kuh die meinte sie müsse mir und meinen Kollegen das Leben schwer machen auch geht.
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen wir müssen immer noch in der ein oder anderen Art mit ihr zusammenarbeiten, aber sie ist uns nicht mehr Weisungsbefugt und auch diese Muss wird rumgehen......


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2016)

@murmel04: das ist doch mal ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Martina H. (26. Dezember 2016)

Rückenwind ist was Feines 

Heute zur "wirfahrennureinekleineentspannteWeihnachtskalorienverbrennungsrundemitdemRenner" aufgebrochen. 

Anfangs steifer Rückenwind, aber irgendwann wechselt ja die (Fahrt)richtung. Also bloss dranbleiben und sich in den Windschatten saugen. Denkste! Kaum hab ich mich rangekämpft (shit, wohl doch zuviel Wein und Stolle - oder doch einfach zu alt?) wird Gas gegeben und sirrr.... weg ist sie. Nachdem sie dann an der nächsten"ichwartaufdichStelle" gefühlte 3 km im Kreis gefahren ist sage ich: 

Fahr einfach weiter- wart nicht auf  mich, macht keinen Sinn, ich komm  nicht hinterher

Sie: Nö, warum, auf dem Rückweg kannst Du ja in meinem Windschatten fahren

Ich: Habe ich ja eben versucht, schaffe ich nicht

Sie: Macht bei Rückenwind auch keinen Sinn

Häh????? Sie merkt nichtmal, dass Gegenwind ist!!!  

Rückenwind ist doch was Feines  

In diesem Sinne: Alles Gute für 2017, allzeit Rückenwind  und immer eine handbreit Trail unter dem Rad


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. Dezember 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Rückenwind ist was Feines
> 
> Heute zur "wirfahrennureinekleineentspannteWeihnachtskalorienverbrennungsrundemitdemRenner" aufgebrochen.
> 
> ...



Na Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht die einzige, der es so geht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2016)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Da versucht man in den Windschatten zu kommen, hat es fast geschafft, dann gibt der Vordermann -frau etwas mehr Gas und dann war es das.
Eben auf meiner Frustabbaurunde erst schön Rückenwind, dann als es anfing zu regnen, natürlich Gegenwind. Zum Glück blieben die angekündigten Sturmböhen aus. Ich kenne meine Grenzen, das wäre nicht witzig geworden. Da hätte noch nicht mal Windschatten geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht die einzige, der es so geht.



Kenn ich auch ... ich bin eine WindschattenhassichwiediePestFahrerin


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Dezember 2016)

meine Untermieterin ist ausgezogen !


----------



## sommerfrische (27. Dezember 2016)

Mit meinen verletzungsanfälligen Füßen nach Monaten der selbstverordneten freiwilligen Zwangs-Pause    mal wieder gelaufen. Vielleicht ist diesen Winter ja auch mal wieder etwas Schneesport drin....


----------



## Perlenkette (19. Februar 2017)

(so wenige Highlights in letzter Zeit?)

Mein Highlight gestern: Erste "richtige" Trailrunde (ohne Schnee) in der FrühlingsSonne und in FrühlingsStimmung (also bei mir; der Wald weiß noch nix von Frühlingsstimmung) ; ein paar Kniffelstellen gefahren; aber die eine Ärgerstelle ist leider immer noch dieselbe wie im Herbst . Zu guter Letzt: Herrlicher Sonnenuntergang mit Samstags-Abend-Gottesdienst-Glockengeläut im Hintergrund, als ich grade aus dem Wald kam. Ein bisschen Schöne-Welt.

Mein Highlight heute: FANTASTISCHER Wintersport-Tag (also bei den WMs, nicht bei mir ). Es war spannend, emotional, mitreißend und bewegend. Die Erfolge waren super; aber auch der Kampfgeist, die Leidenschaft und die Liebe zum Sport waren einzigartig. (Sorry für die Dramatik; aber es war heute wirklich so und diejenigen, die schonmal engagiert Sport getrieben haben oder gar Leistungssportler waren; wissen was ich meine ).


----------



## Mausoline (19. Februar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> ....Mein Highlight heute: FANTASTISCHER Wintersport-Tag (also bei den WMs, nicht bei mir ). Es war spannend, emotional, mitreißend und bewegend. Die Erfolge waren super; aber auch der Kampfgeist, die Leidenschaft und die Liebe zum Sport waren einzigartig. (Sorry für die Dramatik; aber es war heute wirklich so und diejenigen, die schonmal engagiert Sport getrieben haben oder gar Leistungssportler waren; wissen was ich meine ).




Mein Puls beim Ergometerfahren während des Slaloms war um fast 20 Schläge höher


----------



## Lahmschnecke (2. April 2017)

Die Fanes-Feen ... Ganes live in Ulm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. April 2017)

Oh sehr schön, toll


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. April 2017)

ja die sind toll!


----------



## sommerfrische (8. April 2017)

Mein Highlight heute: hier oben gewesen 
(*so soll Frühling sein)


----------



## sommerfrische (8. April 2017)

Wie löscht man eigentlich einen Beitrag? Hier war ein Doppelpost, den ich zwar ändern, aber nicht völlig verwerfen kann


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juni 2017)

War eigentlich gestern....

Habe meinen ersten Volkstriathlon erfolgreich gefinisht und war in meinen Augen gar nicht mal so schlecht [emoji1] 

Wie man an den Rädern sieht waren wohl leider auch ein paar Teilnehmer dabei die dann doch über Hobbysportler hinausgehen [emoji44] 

Ich war mit meinem crosser dabei und war mit meiner radfahrzeit bei der ich im Mittelfeld gelandet bin sehr zufrieden [emoji4] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Juni 2017)

Hey, Gratulation! Find ich echt klasse!
Btw: Wollen wir mal wieder zusammen radeln?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juni 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hey, Gratulation! Find ich echt klasse!
> Btw: Wollen wir mal wieder zusammen radeln?


Danke [emoji4] 

Ja klar, gerne! 
Hab dieses jahr aber noch keine hm in den Beinen [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2017)

...selbstgekochte Hühnersuppe "Italian Style" und das schon den 2. Tag


----------



## HiFi XS (10. September 2017)

Kleines Highlight - Hausrunde in Treptow mit Sonne und... ohne Regen


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Oktober 2017)

Seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit kein Highlight, nur lauter verlorene Pakete und fliegende Drehmaschinenbacken ...

Deshalb mein Highlight: tolle Trailtour bei Meran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (25. Oktober 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Seit einer kleinen Ewigkeit kein Highlight, nur lauter verlorene Pakete und fliegende Drehmaschinenbacken ...
> 
> Deshalb mein Highlight: tolle Trailtour bei Meran!


Bilder?


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Oktober 2017)

Schaumamoi, was sich daheim machen lässt


----------



## Perlenkette (22. November 2017)

Es gibt eindeutig zu wenige Highlights hier.......

Mein Highlight heute: herrliche Sonnen-Runde bei 15 Grad und ganz mildem Wind.....  kein Vergleich zu dem Regen-Nebel-Eiswind-Matsch-Kampf vom Wochenende. Lädt den Akku und macht glücklich!

Mein Highlight gestern: Endlich die Sport-Wintersachen vom Dachboden geholt (aha, deshalb wird´s jetzt wärmer). In der Kiste befand sich eine Dose Weihnachtsplätzchen von letztem Jahr.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (22. November 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Mein Highlight gestern: Endlich die Sport-Wintersachen vom Dachboden geholt (aha, deshalb wird´s jetzt wärmer).


Nein, ich glaube daran bin ich schuld. Ich habe am Sonntag auf Ice Spiker umgerüstet.


----------



## Lenka K. (22. November 2017)

Die Highlights sind halt ins Sofanordwandfred umgezogen


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Dezember 2017)

Die DHL hat es heute nach den letzten Tagen doch echt geschafft mich zu überraschen  - Punkt 9:15 Uhr lagen alle 3 fehlende Pakete in der Packstation.  
Hab es in einer kurzen Pause dann alles fix eingesammelt, soll ja noch wer anders glücklich werden, weil die gegen Mittag und am Abend nochmal ihre Runden um die Station drehen, und nachfüllen wenn wieder was passt 
Lampe ist schon verbaut, und ich kann es kaum erwarten morgen damit meine erste Runde zu drehen


----------



## Blossom7207 (27. Dezember 2017)

Meine Felgen werden so toll aussehen am Coal. 
Nach dem Silvesterurlaub können Sie ans Bike.  <3


----------



## Mausoline (30. Januar 2018)

Juchhuuuu  Kanada im Juni ist gebucht 



Hab ja noch was aufzuholen, da war ich überall noch nicht 


Martina H. schrieb:


> .... In Alaska, La Reunion, Lake District - ha, war ich überall schon.  Wasser und Licht habe ich auch schon mal vergessen. Eingeladen war ich auch schon mal, zwar nicht zum Heliskiing, aber egal. Downhillmeisterin bin ich sowieso  und Rennen in WeitWeitWegLändern fahr ich regelmässig. (Achtung, kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten)....


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

... dann wünsche ich Dir/Euch eine tolle Zeit dort - have Fun, no Adventure


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2018)

Kanada... ja Mensch, dahin habe ich es bisher auch noch nicht geschafft. Aber das wäre definitiv ein Land, das auf meiner Wunschliste steht. Berichte mal 

Ich hab es heute endlich mal geschafft den Schaltzug am Reisegaul zu wechseln. Hat mich ja schon ne Weile genervt, dass die Schaltung so schwer geht, aber wegen der kaputten rechten Hand konnte ich jetzt fast gar nicht mehr schalten (interessant was für Steigungen dann mit nem schweren Gang doch noch gehen ). Schaltet sich jedenfalls wieder geschmeidig.


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

... Kaputte Hand?


----------



## Aninaj (31. Januar 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Kaputte Hand?



Das gehört jetzt aber nicht hier rein. Ist nämlich definitiv KEIN Highlight! (Sehnenscheidenentzündung am Daumenstrang, seit 3,5 Wochen , wird besser aber ich glaube ich bin zu ungeduldig ...)


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2018)

Nachdem die Buchung bestätigt ist, kann ich mich endlich mehr mit der Routenplanung beschäftigen und besonders mit den Haltestationen  und deren Bike-Verleihs.
Ich werde dann einen Abenteuerbericht schreiben


----------



## Martina H. (31. Januar 2018)

@Aninaj  - dann wünsch ich gute Besserung und Geduld 

@Mausoline  - da freu ick mir druff


----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich werde dann einen Abenteuerbericht schreiben



auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2018)

au wei jetzt hab ich aber den Mund weit aufgemacht 

Themawechsel: Frauentreff  ääähhh neee natürlich Ladies only


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Februar 2018)

Ohhh Kanada [emoji7]
Da wäre ich auch dabei!

Wieder mit den üblichen verdächtigen [emoji6]?Geht's nur zum biken?


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Februar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> einen Abenteuerbericht schreiben


Dann darfst vielleicht auch bei den Grossen, ich meine Gesponserten mitmachen .

Und ich glaube, es schwirrt ein Kanadavirus herum .


----------



## Bettina (1. Februar 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wieder mit den üblichen verdächtigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kanadavirus


Ach Quatsch, wer will das schon: hohe Berge, spektakuläre Panoramen, Seen, Stille, viel Grün.....einsame Trails.... 

@Aninaj - gute Besserung!


----------



## mtbbee (1. Februar 2018)

Bettina schrieb:


> Nein



wieso nicht? wir fahren einfach mit


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, es schwirrt ein Kanadavirus herum .


 

Kanada ist super; da wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß! Bisher war ich nur im Osten- der erste Urlaub dort hat mein Leben entscheidend verändert .


Mausoline schrieb:


> Haltestationen  und deren Bike-Verleihs.


 Rocky Mountains (Bikes)  gibt es da bestimmt .

Gute Besserung; @Aninaj !


----------



## M_on_Centurion (1. Februar 2018)

Oh Kanada, da will ich auch mal hin. 
Dieses Jahr wird‘s aber nur Livigno.


----------



## Mausoline (1. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Dann darfst vielleicht auch bei den Grossen, ich meine Gesponserten mitmachen .
> 
> Und ich glaube, es schwirrt ein Kanadavirus herum .




Bei den Grossen    das wünsch ich mir schon lange   

Bist du schon wieder zurück 
Biken und Skifahren zur gleichen Zeit geht halt nicht  deshalb geh ich erst mal im Sommer und nicht mit den Verdächtigen  sondern mit Schatzi und nicht nur zum Biken, es gibt ja noch andere Aktivitäten. Vielleicht klappt es auch mit einer 2-3-tägigen hut to hut Tour  Trails soll es schon hinterm Haus von Schatzi´s Verwandten geben.

An alle, die mit wollen  es gibt noch freie Wohnmobile, die ganz großen 9-10m Dinger ...


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Februar 2018)

Bei mir war heute Zahltag.

Mit meiner Auslandskrankenversicherung hatte ich ja nach meinem Unfall in Frankreich ein wenig Stress, Die wollten nicht zahlen, da sie erst der Meinung waren das ich wegen meiner chronischen Erkrankung gestürzt wäre.

In der Zwischenzeit sind einige Rechnungen von meiner Behandlung dort eingetrudelt und ich habe im Januar nochmal mit meiner Ärztin drüber geredet und so hat sie mir ein Attest ausgestellt.

Ich habe das dann vor zwei Wochen mit den ganzen Rechnungen eingereicht und wunderbarerweise haben sie die ganzen 600 Euro heute überwiesen.

Kann ich gut gebrauchen, muß wegen dem Sturz ja noch zwei Zähne überkronen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. Februar 2018)




----------



## wildbiker (10. Februar 2018)

Nach 3 Monaten mal wieder Job gewechselt...


----------



## laterra (12. Februar 2018)

@Martina H. ... so siehts also bei euch zu Hause aus - aber wo sind die Fahrräder?


----------



## Martina H. (12. Februar 2018)

ja, wir haben renoviert... 

... nebenan...


----------



## Schwimmer (12. Februar 2018)

laterra schrieb:


> @Martina H. ... so siehts also bei euch zu Hause aus - aber wo sind die Fahrräder?






Martina H. schrieb:


> ja, wir haben renoviert...
> 
> ... nebenan...



Was so ein paar Kübel Farbe doch ausmachen können ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2018)

Die Eisdielensaison ist eröffnet!


----------



## Mausoline (4. März 2018)

Hab ich auch gemerkt, alle Plätze belegt und Sonne bereits wieder weg  da bin ich einfach weiter gefahren


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Eisdielensaison ist eröffnet!




Wir waren da


----------



## murmel04 (11. März 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (11. März 2018)

wir auch


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2018)

Bei uns leider keine Sonne, dafür Heimfahrt im Regen. Außerdem waren in unserer Eisdiele die Sitzplätze wieder belegt.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. März 2018)

Bei Bildern von der Eisdiele kann ich heute auch mitmachen  Auch wenn es bei mir dann Tiramisu gab statt ein Eis


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. März 2018)

Ich hab leider kein Bild musste zwecks erkältung zu hause bleiben :-(

Dafür gab's bei uns angrillen auf dem Balkon [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. März 2018)

Stressiger aber am Ende richtig geiler Tag. Neue Gabel am Rad, neue Laufräder. Flectr kleben auch - allet dufte.
Da konnte ich den fiesen Flint dann auch noch verkraften, den ich mir im Übermut ins Vorderrad gedremelt hatte. Flicken druff, Flint raus. Feddsch.


----------



## Canyonarin (30. März 2018)

So sah mein Highlight heute aus... im Felsengarten gespielt mit der neuen Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (30. März 2018)

Mein Highlight heute? Seht selbst:

Versuch Nummer 1:

Versuch Nummer 10:

Diese Kehre hatte ich schon seit langem versucht zu fahren, war bisher für mich noch zu eng und steil...


Und Highlight Nummer2 war dann zu Hause: Ein Bier im Sonnenliegestuhl auf unserem neuen Balkon genießen...


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2018)




----------



## WarriorPrincess (31. März 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


>


Schickes Fahrrad, oder?


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2018)

HT halt


----------



## lucie (31. März 2018)

...und vorher getestet und für gut befunden. 

Schön gefahren, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Martina H. (1. Mai 2018)

...am 1. Mai durch Sachsen Anhalt kurbeln und "WirsindsieNiedersachsen" singen... unbezahlbar


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. Mai 2018)

Mein Highlight heute > gleich mehrere: 
- unsere neuen Fenster sind endlich endlich drin. Die ganze Last und Angst vonwegen "verwüsten die mir die Bude und ich muss 2 Wochen putzen?!" oder "dauert es ewig und ist unerträglich laut???" sind endlich von uns abgefallen. Nach monatelangem Warten und Terminverschiebungen wegen unserem Urlaub haben wir es nun endlich hinter uns. 
Diese beschissenen energetische Sanierung raubt uns den letzten Nerv. Dazu ist es seit 1 Woche rund 30°C im Schatten und wir fliessen einfach nur weg... Aber GOTT SEI DANK endlich vorbei! 

Nun noch restliche Isolierung draussen ertragen, einmal die Stromfuzzis die im Hausflur die Wände einreissen um alles unter Putz zu legen, und irgendwann nächstes Jahr von innen endlich mal den Schimmel wegkratzen. Ausserdem die Versicherung abwarten, da die uns den Keller und somit meine Möbel geflutet (geschrottet) haben... Wie gern hätte ich jetzt nen Balkon, aber der kommt frühestens Mitte Oktober oder Mitte November neu 

- Highlight 2 > nach wochenlangem Warten, Postydyssee und großem Zollchaos heute endlich aufatmen, konnte meine 2 Racecaps vom Zollamt abholen noch kurz vor Tore Schluss. Ende gut, alles gut. Und passen tun sie auch halbwegs


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Juni 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Mein Highlight heute > gleich mehrere:
> ... einmal die Stromfuzzis die im Hausflur die Wände einreissen um alles unter Putz zu legen ...


Dazu fällt mir eine Story ein, "damals" als ich in der Lehre war (zum Elektriker) ,
hatte wir den Auftrag in einem Mietshaus neue Haupt- und Unterverteilungen zu installieren.
Nachdem alles vorbereitet worden war kam der Tag des Umschlusses ...
Die Mieter waren vorab darüber informiert worden das der Strom kurz ausfallen wird.

Also die Sicherung raus, altes Kabel abgeschnitten ...
Ich stand da mit dem alten Kabel in der Hand, als die Etagentüre der Wohnung aufging und ein Typ im Feinripp Unterhemd heraus gestürmt kam. 
Ich solle "sofort" den Strom wieder einschalten.
Mit dem Hinweis auf das abgeschnittene Kabel sagte ich ihm das ginge nicht.
Er drohte mir Prügel an, worauf ich bemerkte, das ich dann die Polizei rufen würde.
...
Er wolle im Fernsehen die Fußball Weltmeisterschafft gucken. (  Das war also 1982.  )
Ich sagte ihm das er über die Stromausfälle informiert worden wäre.
Ja, das wusste er, darum hätte er EXTRA den VIDEORECORDER programmiert ... 
Das Lachen konnte ich mir gerade so verkneifen. 
Ein echtes Highlight.

Und bevor du über die Handwerker meckerst, gibt denen mal Kaffee und Kuchen aus.


----------



## IndianaWalross (1. Juni 2018)

Ich geb hier sicher keinem mehr nen feuchten Dreck aus. Kommen und fordern Kaffee von uns Mietern ein - und dann verzupfen sie sich auf Nimmer wiedersehen und der ganze Kaffee verschimmelt in meiner Küche... No thx.
Und wer beschissene Arbeit abliefert kriegt auch die Quittung und das Echo. Geht unsereins nicht anders, nur ich werd weit weniger fürstlich bezahlt als jede Handwerksstunde (und ich hab mit denen gerdet ich weiss was die kriegen).
Eben haben sie festgestellt bei dem Müllhaus hier ist unsere Steckdose, und nur diese Eine an der unser Router hängt, im Flur extra vertüdelt und sie wollen gerne mein Wohnzimmer jetzt auf 5m die Wände aufreissen um da 1 Pups neu zu verkabeln. Oder ne tolle brandgefährdete Leiste quer durch die Wohnung. Errr - nö?! Und nur weil der Hausflur ja alles unter Putz muss wegen Brandschutz - in den Wohnungen darf es aber gerne alles abfackeln, da wird auf sowas absolut NULL Wert gelegt, Brandschutz ist in den Wohnungen vollkommen unerheblich - laut Elektriker. Ahja.

Ich sag immer: Hauptsache der Hausflur/Treppenhaus steht noch am Ende noch, wenn drumrum das Ganze (Mehrfamilien)Haus abgefackelt ist dann 

Die Jungs die hier anständig arbeiten kriegen ständig von uns Getränke oder auch mal was anderes angeboten. Sind aber leider die wenigsten. Pfusch und husch husch und Schlamperei ist an der Tagesordnung, insbesondere die Dachdecker hab ich gefressen. Nehmen sich Mietermöbel ungefragt vom Dachboden zur freien Benutzung, lassen Essen offen rumliegen tagelang bei 30°C (wenn wir demnächst Ratten und Ungefziefer haben is ja nicht ihr Problem), hören in Diskolautstärke über den Köppen der (tagsüber leider zu Hause) Mieter 8 Stunden etc. Rundum rotzfrech und asozial. Verweigern Arbeiten die einem schriftlich zugesichert wurden etc. Das glaubste erst wenn du es erlebt hast. Mit Freundlichkeit kam man bei denen übrigens 0 weiter, da lachen die dich aus und zeigen dir den Finger. Musste erst den Bauleiter mehrfach antanzen lassen bis die machen wofür die bezahlt werden. Und schlussendlich bezahl ich deren Gehalt via Mieterhöhung.


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Juni 2018)

falscher Thread, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (5. Juni 2018)

Die Elektriker sind durch, die Fensterleute sind durch, es bumst und scheppert nicht mehr täglich 8 Stunden. Die Sonne scheint und mit viel Glück kommen heute sogar endlich meine Rollos - nachdem die DHL sie Samstag eingeladen hatte und nix mehr bis heute.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Juni 2018)

Heute nur einen halben Tobsuchtsanfall bekommen beim Schlauchflicken.  
Tubeless ready Felgen sind was das angeht einfach unfassbar undankbar, aber so langsam habe ich den Trick raus. Was für sich schon doof ist, zu viele Platten.  Ist aber in dem Fall schon fies, wenn man pannenfrei mehrere hunderte Kilometer quer durch die Republik fährt, davon auch einiges an Trails und erste Ausfahrt danach durch den heimischen Stadtwald, bäng, Dorn drin. 
Immerhin kann ich dann jetzt mal testen, wie gut diese Klebepatches halten, die ich für die Tour gekauft hatte.


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2018)

Reifen sehr sorgsam auf beiden Seiten in die Mitte drücken, neben dem Ventil mit zwei Reifenhebern ansetzen (einer links und einer rechts vom Ventil) und mit beiden gleichzeitig raushebeln. So klappts auch mit störrischen Felgen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Juni 2018)

@linfer also ich fahre vorne schon paar hundert Kilometer mit nem Klebepatch - völlig unauffällig


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Juni 2018)

@scylla 

 Daran hatte ich mich zum Glück nach 5min Arrrgh und kurz den Raum verlassen wieder erinnert und dann ging's super. 

@IndianaWalross 
Sehr gut.  Ich find's halt so blöd, wenn Schläuche Wegwerfartikel werden, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Mein Hinterrad ist ja sehr eigen, wenn hab ich da immer meine Platten.


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Juni 2018)

Nene also unterwegs direkt wechseln statt flicken wenn es pressiert verstehe ich ja, dann aber Schlauch mitnehmen und bei nächster Gelegenheit flicken und "aufbrauchen". 
Wer wirft denn bei nem kleinen Loch direkt den Schlauch weg?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2018)

Strenggenommen jeder Artikel über Löcher im Schlauch, bzw kommt meist nach "unterwegs mit Patch flicken" ein "Schlauch danach besser wechseln".
Klar ist ein Patch ne Schwachstelle, aber kann halt trotzdem lange halten.


----------



## Aninaj (17. Juni 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Strenggenommen jeder Artikel über Löcher im Schlauch, bzw kommt meist nach "unterwegs mit Patch flicken" ein "Schlauch danach besser wechseln".
> Klar ist ein Patch ne Schwachstelle, aber kann halt trotzdem lange halten.



Also ein Bild erspare ich euch mal, aber als ich die Reifen für die Gnu-Reise gewechselt habe, habe ich die alten Schläuche drin gelassen. Der Vordere hat 3 Flicken, der hintere 2. Die Schläuche haben sicher auch schon einige tausend Kilometer auf dem Buckel und warum sollten Sie nicht noch mehr halten? Zumindest hatte ich schon lange keinen Platten mehr ☺️


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juni 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Strenggenommen jeder Artikel über Löcher im Schlauch, bzw kommt meist nach "unterwegs mit Patch flicken" ein "Schlauch danach besser wechseln".
> Klar ist ein Patch ne Schwachstelle, aber kann halt trotzdem lange halten.



Halte ich für Unsinn. Fahre schon jahrelang mit geflickten Schläuchen, die Schwachstelle ist aber bisher nie der Patch gewesen. Die Kleber heutzutage sind schon sehr gut. Ein geleimtes Holz bricht z.B. auch nicht an der geleimten Stelle (außer man hat gemurkst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Juni 2018)

Merci, dann kann ich ja so weitermachen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Juni 2018)

Gestern abend 5 Tage Sölden für ende Juli gebucht 
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt 
Wird für uns das erste mal Sölden, nicht immer nur Saalbach 

Vielleicht hat jemand noch Tipps was man unbedingt gefahren haben sollte? 
Am liebsten flowig ohne Sprünge/Drops, darf aber auch gerne mal etwas wurzeliger sein, halt typische Naturtrails


----------



## die tina (28. Juni 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Am liebsten flowig ohne Sprünge/Drops, darf aber auch gerne mal etwas wurzeliger sein, halt typische Naturtrails



Was fahrt ihr da so in Saalbach?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Juni 2018)

die tina schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr da so in Saalbach?


-Hacklbergtrail mit Buchegg-Trail 
-Hochalm trail
-Z- und Blue Line, wobei mir der untere Teil der Z-Line besser gefällt als der obere
-Huberalm Trail


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juli 2018)

Heute endlich das  erste mal Zeit gefunden, das "neue" Fully (Alutech ICB 2.0) am Geißkopf zu testen 

Und was soll ich sagen....
Ich bin begeistert 

Obwohl es länger als das alte ist, genauso wendig und flink Und das Fahrwerk ist viel besser, bilde mir sogar ein dieses viel beschriebene "das Hinterrad klebt förmlich am Boden" zu spüren


----------



## M_on_Centurion (8. Juli 2018)

Cool. 
Sag mal Bescheid, solltest du mal wieder hin fahren. Da wollte ich auch mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2018)

Höhentraining 

Mont-Blanc du Tacul





​La Chandelle und Le Trident links, Grand Capucin in der Mitte




​Petit/Grand Dru und Aiguille Verte


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Juli 2018)

Cool, im doppelten Wortsinn . Auch wenn ich selbst den Schnee gerade wirklich gar nicht vermisse ....
Wo warst du denn?


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Juli 2018)

Klettern in Chamonix.

Nach etwa zehn Jahren hat sich das Wetter erbarmt und wurde genau für unsere Urlaubswoche richtig gut! 

Die Tour-du-Mont-Blanc mim Radl lohnt übrigens auch!


----------



## Schwimmer (16. Juli 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Höhentraining
> 
> Mont-Blanc du Tacul
> 
> ...



... wieder 'mal der Hammer ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. August 2018)

Endlich wieder dazu aufgerafft zu fahren. Spontan mit nem anderen Ortskundigen 2 Trails mitgefahren, einer davon ein noch unbekannter schönen Flowtrail, und noch daran gedacht Komoot mitlaufen zu lassen.
Eigentlich fahr ich lieber alleine, aber wenn man mit wem mitfährt, der schon routinierter ist, lernt man einfach mehr. Hin und wieder ein Dilemma


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. August 2018)

Heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 
Etwas frisch noch draussen, aber trotzdem sehr schön wenn der Tag so beginnt


----------



## lucie (2. September 2018)

Yeah, es regnet - endlich, nach 4 Monaten. Habe mich noch nie so über Regen gefreut.


----------



## Martina H. (8. September 2018)

Bei herrlichstem Wetter mal wieder eine Tour mit Mausel und Sausel gemacht



 

und anschliessend dann das


----------



## Mausoline (8. September 2018)

Man sieht, du bist noch voll im Training für nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Martina H. (8. September 2018)

Ja, das Training ist hart 





 





... aber ich bleib dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (9. September 2018)

Was tut man nicht alles für die richtige Linie.


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2018)

Meine Linien sind ein Traum


----------



## Perlenkette (12. September 2018)

Mein Highlight gestern:
Erstes Leichtathletik-Training seit fast 20 Jahren , DER Sport meiner Kindheit und Jugend. Highlight des Highlights: Hammerwurf, den ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren wollte - den gab es damals für Frauen noch nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2018)

Herbst


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2018)

Bei dir schaut's lustig aus - ich bin heute ständig von runterfallenden Eicheln etc getroffen worden. Jede Wette, da saßen Eichhörnchen in den Bäumen, die nach mir geworfen und sich dabei scheckig gelacht haben...


----------



## lucie (14. Oktober 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Bei dir schaut's lustig aus - ich bin heute ständig von runterfallenden Eicheln etc getroffen worden. Jede Wette, da saßen Eichhörnchen in den Bäumen, die nach mir geworfen und sich dabei scheckig gelacht haben...



Das ist ja hinterlistig. Hast Du wenigstens zurückgeworfen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (14. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Das ist ja hinterlistig. Hast Du wenigstens zurückgeworfen?


Nö, hab in die Pedale getreten und ihnen das Zielen erschwert.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Oktober 2018)

Den Gipfel wollte ich schon länger machen und hatte auf eine Gelegenheit gewartet. Heute war's soweit.



 



 
Zweites Highlight war, dass ich keine Mitwanderin/erer gefunden hatte und es trotzdem gemacht habe. Trotz Klettersteig, trotz Hochgebirge ... und es genießen konnte.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Oktober 2018)

Trotz des verletzten Kletterpartners mit meiner Kletterspezelin ein traumhaftes Saisonabschlusswochenende in der Fränkischen erlebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Oktober 2018)

Gestern und heute mal wieder ein paar neue Schlüsselstellen geschafft - leider nur ein Foto von einer heutigen, auf dem ich auch noch unscharf bin - aber egal.


----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2018)

... na, Glückwunsch - wirst eben immer besser  aaaaaaaaber:




Du brauchst einen besseren Fotografen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Oktober 2018)

... oder der Fotograf ne bessere Kamera.  Smartphone ersetzt halt nicht alles, aber ich kann mir jetzt immer vor Augen führen, dass ich die Stelle jetzt geschafft hab (sogar noch zweimal, zum für's Foto posen).


----------



## Martina H. (21. Oktober 2018)

Ist auch der beste Weg: erstmal drüber mit Augen zu  und dann noch 2-3mal, dann macht's Spass 

PS: Foddo made by Handy


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Oktober 2018)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Gestern und heute mal wieder ein paar neue Schlüsselstellen geschafft - leider nur ein Foto von einer heutigen, auf dem ich auch noch unscharf bin - aber egal.
> Anhang anzeigen 786664


Glückwunsch auch von mir  Das Loch sieht schon ein bisschen gruselig aus [/QUOTE]


----------



## sommerfrische (21. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist mein Sohn endlich groß genug, dass ich ihm mein Rad leihen konnte (heute Premiere).
 
Nachdem er bislang mit Starrgabel, Felgenbremsen und Straßenreifen unterwegs war, war das Speci eine Offenbarung. Treppen, Vorderradheben ... kein Problem.  Beim Vorderradheben gleich die Frage: "Mama, wie geht ein Wheelie?" Naja, das zeigt er mir in ein paar Jahren vielleicht mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

Ja, ist es schon Weihnachten? 





Jaaaaaaa!!!!! 

Ich schwimme ganz eindeutig gegen den Strom: kein Custom, kein Selbstaufbau, und ein Hardtail schon gar nicht! 
Ich halte es nämlich so: Federweg statt Fahrtechnik .


----------



## sommerfrische (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, ist es schon Weihnachten?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 800797​
> 
> ...



Ha, da hast du dir anscheinend das Rad gekauft, um das ich den Sommer über rumgeschlichen bin 
Als ich den Preis endlich akzeptiert hatte, war's in meinem Fahrradladen aber schon weg - und damit die Versuchung 

Bin gespannt, was du erzählst.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was du erzählst.


Great minds think alike!

Ich würde sagen, um das Rad vernünftig zu bewegen, brauche ich alle meine Zentimeter . Von daher müsste es dir nicht sonderlich weh tun, dass dir die Entscheidung abgenommen wurde.

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob das jetzt ein generelles Problem mit den heutigen langhubigeren Bikes ist, oder ob sich doch was anderes mit zwergtauglichen Massen finden liesse. Die Scotts haben schon ein kurzes Steuerrohr (95mm in S) und die Mindesthöhe ist eigentlich mit den grossen Laufrädern und viel Federweg irgendwie gesetzt.

Mit einer richtigen Ausfahrt wird's vermutlich noch a bissl dauern, ich werde das funkelnde Rad jetzt bestimmt nicht gleich im Dreck wälzen .


----------



## Schwimmer (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ja, ist es schon Weihnachten?Jaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> Ich schwimme ganz eindeutig gegen den Strom: kein Custom, kein Selbstaufbau, und ein Hardtail schon gar nicht!
> Ich halte es nämlich so: Federweg statt Fahrtechnik .




Sehr schick ...
... und gegen den Strom, voll Bio ...


----------



## Schwimmer (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... ich werde das funkelnde Rad jetzt bestimmt nicht gleich im Dreck wälzen .



Och, komm jetzt ...


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> gegen den Strom, voll Bio


Mit *DEM* Strom ist es ja im LO nicht soooo dramatisch .

Und bei dem *LO-Mainstream*  denke ich mir immer, toll, wie vielfältig das Biken in den über 20 Jahren geworden ist, in denen ich den Sport betreibe!


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Och, komm jetzt ...


Wozu hat frau jetzt das Zweitbike?


----------



## sommerfrische (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> alle meine Zentimeter .


Angeberin  Mein einziger Vorteil (beim Radlkauf) sind nämlich meine langen Zwergenbeine. Fahre mein Speci in Größe M 


Lenka K. schrieb:


> zwergtaugliche Masse


Es sieht auf dem Bild zwar aus wie das von mir anvisierte Rad, aber sag doch mal paar Maße/Daten ... Wenn es wirklich das gleiche Rad ist und die Geo dir passt, wäre es ja tatsächlich nichts für mich gewesen.... Ich bin damals nicht mal probegefahren, und als ich endlich so weit war....war´s in meiner angeblichen Größe weg.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Mein einziger Vorteil (beim Radlkauf) sind nämlich meine langen Zwergenbeine


Bei mir anfallen vermutlich von den mehr Zentimetern weniger auf die Beine als bei dir .



sommerfrische schrieb:


> sag doch mal paar Maße/Daten


Aber gerne:
Scott Genius 700 2018 Gr. S
Überstandshöhe dort, wo frau natürlich über dem Bike steht: 790mm
Boden-Oberkante Oberrohr direkt am Steuersatz gemessen: 920mm
Boden-Oberkante Lenker am Griff gemessen: 1050mm
Horizontale Oberrohrlänge: um 570mm, ist schwierig zu messen, da die Lenker/Vorbau-Einheit nach vorne geschwungen ist, d.h. die Griffe sind weiter vorne als der Steuersatz, Scott spricht vom 50mm-Vorbauequivalent.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Schwimmer (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mit *DEM* Strom ist es ja im LO nicht soooo dramatisch .
> 
> ...



Ja, was ja noch nich' iss' kann ja noch werden ...  



Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> Und bei dem *LO-Mainstream*  denke ich mir immer, toll, wie vielfältig das Biken in den über 20 Jahren geworden ist, in denen ich den Sport betreibe!



Pluralität in *allen *Bereichen des Lebens ist eine Bereicherung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (30. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Noch Fragen?



Ja, habe ich ... 

Hattest Du mehrere bikes im Auge oder war es Liebe auf den ersten Blick ... 
... und wolltest Du unbedingt ein leichtes Enduro-Radl (weil es ein Carbon-Rahmen ist)


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich wollte vor allem deutlich mehr Federweg und Bergabeignung als bei meinem aktuellen Rad (Scott Spark '12, 120mm), da es eine Ergänzung zum Spark werden sollte, bei dem ich mir immer wieder in (für mich  ) gröberem Gelände mehr Unterstützung vom Rad gewünscht hab'.  Aber gleichzeitig hatte ich keine Lust, 13kg und mehr durch die Gegend zu treten, wie das bei den meisten Rädern heutzutage üblich ist, egal mit welchem Federweg . Da war gewichtsmässig Carbon gesetzt und federwegsmässig ein All-mountain mit 140-150mm.

Das Genius wurde mir im Sommer in Davos mehrmals empfohlen, einmal von einem ähnlich zwergwüchsigen Kollegen, der von den Fahreigenschaften schwärmte und auch die Grösse des Genius als unproblematisch empfand (das Rad sieht neben dem 26er Spark nämlich RIESIG aus), einmal im Bikeshop, wo ich eine gebrochene Speiche reparieren lies und der Verkäufer meinte, vielleicht würde sich das Genius doch für das dortige Gelände besser eignen  ... Ein pro-Scott Argument wäre auch das Twinlock, das benutze ich am Spark ständing und finde es sehr praktisch.

Hab's mir dann daheim näher angeschaut und das Genius hat mir auch gut gefallen, aber als ich die Preise und Gewichte sah, war's einmal runter vom Tisch. Im Sommer und Herbst kamen dann wieder ein paar Touren, wo ich dachte, mehr Federweg und Bergabeignung wären echt gut und beschloss, mich im Frühjahr nach einem Zweitbike umzuschauen. Damit hab' ich dann im Spätherbst begonnen und wie das der Konsumteufel so will, werden da die Bikes oft runtergesetzt, und wenn frau Glück hat, ist sogar ein geeignetes Rad dabei .

Nachdem ich das Genius 700 zu einem für mich akzeptablem Preis gefunden hab', hab' ich mich noch a bissl umgeschaut. Hatte z.B. auch das Liteville 301 auf dem Schirm, das aber fast ein Kilo schwerer wäre und vor allem in den kleinen Grössen eine komische Geometrie hat (kurzer Radstand, extrakurze Kettenstreben, kurzer Reach). Bei den amerikanischen Edelmarken liegen die Preise sowieso jenseits von Gut und Böse und Preisnachlässe gibt's auch keine, aber z.B. ein Pivot Mach 5.5 wäre mir dann doch zu abfahrtslastig. Gefallen hat mir auch das 5010 von Santa Cruz, das aber nur 130mm Federweg hat und gefühlt doch zu nah am Spark ist. Das Bike merke ich mir, wenn ich ein Ersatz für das Spark brauche .

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Liebe gepaart mit Vernunft, das funktioniert meistens am besten!


----------



## Martina H. (1. Dezember 2018)

Vernunft ist schaizze


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Vernunft ist schaizze


Ähm ... "Vernunft" ist vor allem relativ .

Die meisten Menschen würden die Beträge, die hier ins Biken gesteckt werden, eher nicht als vernünftig betrachten .


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2018)

Und bevor hier die Vernunft die Oberhand gewinnt: schön finde ich das Bike auch, ich mag die eher klassische Form des Rahmens gepaart mit den knalligen Farben .


----------



## sommerfrische (1. Dezember 2018)

Grumbelgrumbel....will auch ein preisreduziertes leichtes Bike, das quasi von selbst runterfährt  Steht da noch eins im Laden?


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2018)

Der Bike-Shop/Bike-Leihladen im Valle Gran Ray vertickt seine Genius alle zwei Jahre, da dann neue Leihbikes geordert werden. Also Urlaub buchen, Genius dort ausleihen und Spass haben, wenn Bike ok, fragen, ob man es anschließend kaufen kann und das gute Stück mit nach Hause nehmen.

Ok, ich gebe zu, dass ist schon ein wenig umständlich. Aber es wäre zumindest ein Urlaub mit ausgiebigem Bike testen auf schönen rumpeligen Trails. Ich war schon ein paar mal da und bin dort immer Genius gefahren. Wirklich ein ausgewogenes Bike. Aber ich bin halt kein Kettenschaltungsfreund, von daher war es für mich privat keine Option, obwohl beim letzten Mal das Kleine zum Verkauf gestanden hat und zudem in einem wirklich guten Zustand war.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Steht da noch eins im Laden?


Hast PN .


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich wollte vor allem deutlich mehr Federweg und Bergabeignung als bei meinem aktuellen Rad (Scott Spark '12, 120mm), da es eine Ergänzung zum Spark werden sollte, bei dem ich mir immer wieder in (für mich  ) gröberem Gelände mehr Unterstützung vom Rad gewünscht hab'.  Aber gleichzeitig hatte ich keine Lust, 13kg und mehr durch die Gegend zu treten, wie das bei den meisten Rädern heutzutage üblich ist, egal mit welchem Federweg . Da war gewichtsmässig Carbon gesetzt und federwegsmässig ein All-mountain mit 140-150mm.
> 
> Das Genius wurde mir im Sommer in Davos mehrmals empfohlen, einmal von einem ähnlich zwergwüchsigen Kollegen, der von den Fahreigenschaften schwärmte und auch die Grösse des Genius als unproblematisch empfand (das Rad sieht neben dem 26er Spark nämlich RIESIG aus), einmal im Bikeshop, wo ich eine gebrochene Speiche reparieren lies und der Verkäufer meinte, vielleicht würde sich das Genius doch für das dortige Gelände besser eignen  ... Ein pro-Scott Argument wäre auch das Twinlock, das benutze ich am Spark ständing und finde es sehr praktisch.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank 

Ich vermutete, dass das 5010 auch mit von der Partie war ... 
Ja, das ist ein stolzer Preis den ich da so gesehen hatte ...  
Mit der Paarung liegt's Du goldrichtig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (2. Dezember 2018)

Mein Highlight: Privatstunden Fahrtechnik zum Geburtstag vom Liebsten und Freunden geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist gestern das Weihnachtsgeschenk angekommen: eine Getreidemühle.

Das erste Brot ist schon gebacken. Finde es faszinierend wie aus so einfachen Grundbestandteilen wie Korn, Wasser und Hefe ein gut schmeckendes Nahrungsmittel entsteht

Inzwischen versuche ich mein Essen aus möglichst unverarbeiteten Lebensmittel zu kochen

Dadurch habe ich ja auch gut 14 Kilo abgenommen und kann mein Gewicht seit dem Frühjahr gut halten


----------



## Schwimmer (10. Dezember 2018)

... sehr sehr beeidruckend ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Januar 2019)

Weil ich einen Teil meines Urlaubs eine Woche nach hinten geschoben habe, um jemandem einen Gefallen zu tun, habe ich mir tatsächlich unverhofft einen wertvollen Feiertag erobert. 
Damit wird die Planung fürs LO-Treffen plötzlich tiefenentspannt.  

Irgendein Highlight brauche ich heute, bin immer noch krank und guck mir grade wehmütig die Bilder von der letzten Ausfahrt an.


----------



## Pfefferminza (21. Januar 2019)

Fahrtechnik-Kurs gebucht (vor meinen Einzelstunden, damit ich die richtig gut nutzen kann)
1-Personen-Zelt gekauft
Urlaubsplanung gemacht (beinhaltet gemeinsame "Gemütlichkeits"tour mit Hundeanhängern und Einzel-MTB-Touren für jeden von uns)


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2019)

Eben zurück vom Kontolltermin beim Kardie. Beim Belastungs-EKG 200 Watt gefahren. Im Januar! Und mit ner Trittfrequenz, die nicht meine ist. Hinterher zwar, wie üblich, viel gestolpere, aber endlich 200 Watt. Ziel beim nächsten Mal: 225 Watt. So wie früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (28. Januar 2019)

Habe meinen Startplatz für Paris-Brest-Paris erfolgreich vorregistriert.

Im Schwesterforum machen sie sich schon seit Wochen verrückt, das es dieses Jahr mit den Startplätzen eng werden könnte und es nicht mal mit einem 600er vom letzten Jahr sicher wäre das man auch starten könnte.

bin deswegen auch extra noch mal um Mitternacht aufgestanden, nach zwei Versuchen hat es auch problemlos geklauund muß jetzt nur noch die Qualifikation dieses Jahr schaffen.


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2019)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Februar 2019)

Heute endlich den glimpflich verlaufenden Unfall von vor ein paar Wochen abgehakt und die alten Anbauteile und die Anzahlung bei der Werkstatt abgeholt. Getauscht wurden Felge am Vorderrad, Gabel und Kurbel. Strenggenommen hatten Gabel und Kurbel nur Macken, bei einem nagelneuen Fahrrad und klarer Schuld beim Autofahrer aber absolut keine Diskussion, ob ich das so lassen würde. Das heißt, wenn mal was sein sollte, wo keine Versicherung oder Gewährleistung greifen, habe ich ja dann Ersatz rumliegen. Speziell bei der Gabel nicht schlecht, da Sonderlackierung.
Zum Glück hat die Versicherung alles sehr fix reguliert, die waren wahrscheinlich sehr froh, dass es bei Sachschaden geblieben war.

edit: Und die bestellte Southpaw-Remote wurde grade von BC an DHL übergeben, dh morgen kann ich basteln.


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2019)

Uuuups, Autounfall? Mit dem Bird?

Southpaw


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Februar 2019)

Dann hätte ich hier glaube ich mehr gezetert.  Nicht zwingend weil das andere weniger wert ist, in dem Fall mein Pendlerrad, aber weil ich es praktisch gar nicht im Straßenverkehr bewege und es dann noch mehr dämliches Timing gewesen wäre als mit dem Fahrrad, mit dem ich täglich durch die Stadt fahre.
Und Spaßgerät vs Vernunftarbeitstier. *hüstel*


@ Southpaw
Freu mich schon


----------



## Martina H. (8. Februar 2019)

... gut, dass Dir nix (schlimmes) passiert ist


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. Februar 2019)

Gutes Reaktionsvermögen meinerseits, deswegen war es das Vorderrad und nicht mein rechtes Bein. Ich hasse es einfach in meiner Stadt zu fahren, weil gerade so fahrradfreundlich genug, dass man tatsächlich glaubt, irgendwie akzeptiert zu sein, aber dann doch Autostadt bis ins Mark, mit allen entsprechenden "Nettigkeiten".
Ulkig und frustrierend zugleich.


----------



## Pfefferminza (31. März 2019)

Gestern den 1. Teil meines MTB-Techniktrainings absolviert und es war wirklich supersuperfein. Einiges gelernt, definitiv festgestellt, dass es nächstes Jahr jetzt doch noch ein "richtiges" MTB braucht (mein Bikepackingrad soll ja nächste Woche kommen, das Transalp reicht für die Techniktrainings aus, aber dann ... ?) und die Frauenrunde ist sehr angenehm und douchebagfrei gewesen, ich glaube, auch die mit Ängsten & Co. haben sich dort richtig gut aufgehoben gefühlt.


----------



## Schwimmer (31. März 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Gestern den 1. Teil meines MTB-Techniktrainings absolviert und es war wirklich supersuperfein. Einiges gelernt, definitiv festgestellt, dass es nächstes Jahr jetzt doch noch ein "richtiges" MTB braucht (mein Bikepackingrad soll ja nächste Woche kommen, das Transalp reicht für die Techniktrainings aus, aber dann ... ?) und die Frauenrunde ist sehr angenehm und douchebagfrei gewesen, ich glaube, auch die mit Ängsten & Co. haben sich dort richtig gut aufgehoben gefühlt.




Hier gibt es supersuperfeine "richtige" MTB's auf denen Du Dich richtig aufgeoben fühlen kannst.
So, als Tipp ohne zu pushen ...


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (31. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


>


Falls sich das auf mich bezieht - ich hab mich auf meinen letzten Beitrag bezogen, in "meinem Beratungsthread", in dem ich geschrieben habe, dass ich ja dauerhaft nicht ohne "richtiges MTB" sein will, nur falls das ein bisserl unklar war.


----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

Nein, ganz sicher nicht. Hat nichts mit Dir zu tun. Bitte so weitermachen.  

Hier wurde nur von einem gewissen User etwas gestichelt.


----------



## Pfefferminza (31. März 2019)

Danke, alles klar.


----------



## lucie (31. März 2019)

Martina H. war es nicht.


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2019)

@Pfefferminza : wie @lucie schon geschrieben hat: das ging keinesfalls gegen Dich.

Mein  bezog sich auf den Post von @Schwimmer, der hier in bester Zickenmanier Seitenhiebe zu einem Thema verteilt, das in einem anderen Thread schon längst abgehandelt war.

Ich freue mich, dass dein Training für Dich so gut gelaufen ist


----------



## Schwimmer (31. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Nein, ganz sicher nicht. Hat nichts mit Dir zu tun. Bitte so weitermachen.
> 
> Hier wurde nur von einem gewissen User etwas gestichelt.



... eine humorige, leicht spöttische Bemerkung ...  



Martina H. schrieb:


> @Pfefferminza : wie @lucie schon geschrieben hat: das ging keinesfalls gegen Dich.
> 
> Mein  bezog sich auf den Post von @Schwimmer, der hier in bester Zickenmanier Seitenhiebe zu einem Thema verteilt, das in einem anderen Thread schon längst abgehandelt war.
> 
> Ich freue mich, dass dein Training für Dich so gut gelaufen ist




... das ist dann wie mit dem Glas, das zu zur Hälfte Flüßigkeit enthält, da kann es zu sehr unterschiedliche Betarachtungsweisen kommen ...


----------



## Pfefferminza (31. März 2019)

@Schwimmer Vlt. kannst du mich ja dann einfach außen vor lassen, bzw. das auf andere Weise klären, denn ich wollte eigentlich nur meine Freude über einen tollen Kurs loswerden.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (31. März 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> und die Frauenrunde ist sehr angenehm und douchebagfrei gewesen, ich glaube, auch die mit Ängsten & Co. haben sich dort richtig gut aufgehoben gefühlt.


 So soll's sein

Dann bin ich gespannt, was es bei dir dann irgendwann wird


----------



## scubasigi_73 (2. April 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Gestern den 1. Teil meines MTB-Techniktrainings absolviert und es war wirklich supersuperfein. Einiges gelernt, definitiv festgestellt, dass es nächstes Jahr jetzt doch noch ein "richtiges" MTB braucht (mein Bikepackingrad soll ja nächste Woche kommen, das Transalp reicht für die Techniktrainings aus, aber dann ... ?) und die Frauenrunde ist sehr angenehm und douchebagfrei gewesen, ich glaube, auch die mit Ängsten & Co. haben sich dort richtig gut aufgehoben gefühlt.



Wo warst du? Bin ebenfalls aus Wien und möchte so einen Kurs auch sehr bald belegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfefferminza (2. April 2019)

scubasigi_73 schrieb:


> Wo warst du? Bin ebenfalls aus Wien und möchte so einen Kurs auch sehr bald belegen.



Bei den Velochicks, bei Eva Rümmele. Kann ich wirklich nur von Herzen weiterempfehlen, wenn du irgendwelchen spezifischen Fragen hast, kannst mich gerne anschreiben. Kursort ist im 23.


----------



## scubasigi_73 (3. April 2019)

Ah super und danke für die Info!


----------



## Pfefferminza (6. April 2019)

Pfefferminza schrieb:


> Gestern den 1. Teil meines MTB-Techniktrainings absolviert und es war wirklich supersuperfein. Einiges gelernt, definitiv festgestellt, dass es nächstes Jahr jetzt doch noch ein "richtiges" MTB braucht (mein Bikepackingrad soll ja nächste Woche kommen, das Transalp reicht für die Techniktrainings aus, aber dann ... ?) und die Frauenrunde ist sehr angenehm und douchebagfrei gewesen, ich glaube, auch die mit Ängsten & Co. haben sich dort richtig gut aufgehoben gefühlt.



Heute hat der 2. Teil stattgefunden und es war wieder sehr, sehr fein. Meine Angst steile Abfahrten direkt zu nehme (kein Problem, wenn sich die Steilheit aufbaut, aber direkt steil wegfahren, war immer ein Thema für mich) konnte ich direkt hinter mir lassen, den Serpentinentrail mit vielen Wurzeln und Steinen habe ich nicht mehr geschafft heute, aber ich habe ja noch zwei Privatstunden dafür. Aber sonst schmale Singletrails mit vielen Wurzeln und Steinen waren kein Thema, Berganfahren, etc. - yeah!


----------



## Martina H. (6. April 2019)

... hey, cool


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. April 2019)

Gestern den Nadelwald bezwungen, ein recht fieser Steilhang, der aktuell bis auf Bremsrinnen perfekte Bodenbedingungen bietet. Und ich bin weiterhin fasziniert davon, wie viel die Blickführung ausmacht. An einer Stelle muss man aus dem Steilen runter um eine Kurve mit einer recht tiefen Bremsrinne, die aber breit genug ist, dass man durchfahren kann. Man darf halt nicht hingucken, dann ist es total einfach.

Und gestern dank Fahrtechnikkurs für Fortgeschrittene die ersten Wippen über einen Stock geschafft.  Das dann noch so 1000mal, dann kann ich mich am Bunnyhop versuchen.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Mai 2019)

Schon lange keine Highlights hier .... deshalb:

*Erste Tour mit dem neuen Radl! 
*
*






 



 
*​Im einfachen Gelände kein grosser Unterschied zum Spark -- ausser, dass es zum Heizen verführt  -- aber sobald es anspruchsvoller wird, offenbart das Genius seine Qualitäten. Mal bügelt es alles weg -- draufhalten und festhalten  -- mal lässt es sich präzise steuern. Klettert auch ordentlich, nur auf Teer treten sich die im Gelände sehr angenehmen Plusreifen recht zäh -- da werde ich noch experimentieren müssen.

Fazit: genau das, was ich wollte -- eine Waffe für groberes Gelände (ist relativ, klar ), als Ergänzung zu meinem alten Spark. Das Spark wird aber das Rad für einfache Mittelgebirgsnaturflowtrails bleiben -- dort ist das Genius nämlich völlig unterfordert und überdimensioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2 (18. Mai 2019)

@Lenka K. Darf man mal fragen, was das für eine Größe ist und wie groß du bist? Das Genius würde mir auch gefallen. 27,5plus nehme ich an?


----------



## sommerfrische (18. Mai 2019)

Eher ein Highlight "light", aber einfach schön: Die ganz Wiese war voller Enzian


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Mai 2019)

Mein Highlight heute war ne superschöne Tour mit viiiielen Spitzkehren.

Erst nasse Füße bekommen, weil ich jeden Blödsinn nachmachen muss (OK, und weil Wasser mich jedesmal anschreit und mich zwingt, dadurch zu fahren ), dann mehr Spitzkehren gefahren, als ich vorher gedacht hätte und sogar einige angefahren, was ich mich bisher nie getraut hätte. Ich glaub, beim nächsten Mal klappt das noch besser.
Dazu grandioses Wetter und leckeres Essen zum Abschluss - so kann es weitergehen...


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Mai 2019)

@marcy2 S/164cm. 27,5+.

Und noch eine wichtige Zahl: 12,4 .


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Mai 2019)

Und wieder ein Highlight: nach der Winterpause erstes Kletterwochenende in der Fränkischen.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Mai 2019)

Mein Highlight: Pumptrack Contest 
















Tolle Stimmung mit Moderation incl. Live-Kommentator, Musik und Gejubel. Bei den Erwachsenen war die fast Mädelsbeteiligung fast ebenso hoch wie die der Männer; der Unterschied: Die Jungs und Männer schauten (überwiegend) verbissen drein, die Mädels haben alle gestrahlt und gelacht .



Die Ausbeute:



 

(Am besten gefallen mir die Wachsmalstifte)    





(Edit: Das Preisfoto sollte klein sein, will es aber nicht)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Mai 2019)

Wo war denn das ? Der Pumptrack schaut toll aus, als könnte man da bis zum umkippen drin rumhecheln...


----------



## marcy2 (20. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @marcy2 S/164cm. 27,5+.
> 
> Und noch eine wichtige Zahl: 12,4 .



Danke, genau meine Maße


----------



## Martina H. (20. Mai 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wo war denn das ? Der Pumptrack schaut toll aus, als könnte man da bis zum umkippen drin rumhecheln...



Jo, wahrscheinlich genau eine Runde


----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. Mai 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Jo, wahrscheinlich genau eine Runde


 Vor lauter Begeisterung merk ich das aber erst nach der zweiten, dass ich eigentlich schon umgekippt bin.
Pumptrack kommt gleich nach Wasserdurchfahrten - Grinsen einmal um den Kopf, los geht's und dann versuch mal mich davon abzuhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (21. Mai 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wo war denn das ? Der Pumptrack schaut toll aus, als könnte man da bis zum umkippen drin rumhecheln...



Das ist in Aachen; umkippen und hecheln sind übrigens hervorragende Stichworte .

Zu fahren waren eineinhalb Runden (der Junior war natürlich schneller als ich )


----------



## snowbikerin (24. Mai 2019)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Wo war denn das ? Der Pumptrack schaut toll aus, als könnte man da bis zum umkippen drin rumhecheln...


Das müsste in Aachen gewesen sein? Wollte eigentlich auch hin, doch dann kam die Familie dazwischen ....
Gratulation zu den Preisen 

EDIT: seltsamer Weise wurde mir bevor ich meine Antwort verfasste die Antwort von Perlenkette nicht angezeigt ..


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2019)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> EDIT: seltsamer Weise wurde mir bevor ich meine Antwort verfasste die Antwort von Perlenkette nicht angezeigt ..



Vermutung: du hast die letzte/neue Seite übersehen (wenn man die Antwort abschickt springt es dann aber natürlich dorthin). Passiert mir auch manchmal


----------



## Schwimmer (24. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Vermutung: du hast die letzte/neue Seite übersehen (wenn man die Antwort abschickt springt es dann aber natürlich dorthin). Passiert mir auch manchmal



... oder wenn man, wie ich, zu lange an einer Antwort rumstöpselt ...


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Mai 2019)

@snowbikerin genau  - cool! 

(Wenn man nicht den Fähnchen folgt, sondern in der Forenübersicht in der rechten Spalte klickt ("zuletzt"), passiert das auch; dann siehst Du nur den zuletzt verfassten Beitrag. Passiert mir auch manchmal!)


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Mai 2019)

Auf Tour im Bayerwald einen Dreizehenspecht und einen Schwarzstorch gesehen! Und einen längeren S2-Trail locker-flockig gefahren, der mit dem alten Bike immer ein Krampf mit ungewissem Ausgang war.

Die Rechnung "Federweg statt Fahrtechnik" geht also auf!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Mai 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Rechnung "Federweg statt Fahrtechnik" geht also auf!


Schluss! Ende! Aufhören! Das ist ja nicht auszuhalten und wird sich (eher) früher oder später sehr negativ auf meinen Geldbeutel auswirken.
Meine Rechnung: Carbon statt Condition + Federweg statt Fahrtechnik = Miesemiesemiese auf dem Girokonto 

Ride on


----------



## Martina H. (28. Mai 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Meine Rechnung: Carbon statt Condition + Federweg statt Fahrtechnik = Miesemiesemiese auf dem Girokonto



+ ausgewiesene Fahrradmacke = unbezahlbar


----------



## Deleted 454842 (6. Juni 2019)

Ist zwar kein gewaltiges Highlight, aber nachdem die Montage des Hinterreifens + Airliner beim ersten Mal zu zweit schon nur mühsam funktoniert hatte, bin ich grade ziemlich erleichtert, dass ich es mit etwas Fluchen, aber ohne größere Schwierigkeiten und Standpumpe alleine hinbekommen hab. Was man nicht alles schafft, wenn der fest eingeplante Helfer dann doch nicht kann und das Fahrrad zwingend für Samstag fahrfertig sein muss.

Dh, ab jetzt schreckt mich nix mehr in Bezug auf Tubeless.
Fies war hier auch eher, den Mantel runterzubekommen, drauf war zwar auch frickelig, aber nix besonderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. Juni 2019)

... heute auf stark besuchtem Wanderweg unterwegs (schön steinig) - beim Vorbeilassen einer grösseren Gruppe Wanderer: das letzte Pärchen unterhält sich über E-Bikes, ich stehe am Rand, warte und sage: nene, wir sind keine E-Biker. Darauf er: Doch, doch - E-Biker - Ehrlich Biker

Gelacht haben wir dann Beide und uns gegenseitig noch viel Spass gewünscht - so muss das!!!

Fand ich cool


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juli 2019)

Okay, ist ein Suchbild  Aber wenn ihr genau schaut, ist eine Herde von Steinböcken zu sehen. War gut 20 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal welche gesehen hatte. Und nun gleich so viele...und waren völlig entspannt


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2019)

supie,


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Juli 2019)

Bin so happy und jetzt auch todmüde: bin als Vorbereitung für
Paris ein 1000 km Brevet hier in Ungarn gefahren

Erfolgreich gefinischt in neuer Rekordzeit von 67,5 h. Hatte auch relativ wenig Höhenmeter, aber rustikale Straßen und recht heiß. Habe Unmengen von den kleinen Wasserflaschen und viele alkoholfreie Radler vernichtet

Zum Hotel ging es leicht den Berg hoch, bin fast den Hitzetod gestorben


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Okay, ist ein Suchbild  Aber wenn ihr genau schaut, ist eine Herde von Steinböcken zu sehen. War gut 20 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal welche gesehen hatte. Und nun gleich so viele...und waren völlig entspannt



Ist ja super!!! Wo war das denn? ich habe erst einmal am Pso Zebru einen gesehen, aber ich glaube auch die sind schon vor den vielen Menschen geflüchtet; das ist nämlich auvh schon 10 Jahre her


----------



## scylla (31. Juli 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ist ja super!!! Wo war das denn? ich habe erst einmal am Pso Zebru einen gesehen, aber ich glaube auch die sind schon vor den vielen Menschen geflüchtet; das ist nämlich auvh schon 10 Jahre her



Ihr müsst einfach
öfter in die
einsameren Gegenden
der italienischen und französischen Westalpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (31. Juli 2019)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ist ja super!!! Wo war das denn?


Das war im Karwendel, am Stempeljoch. 
Italienische und französische Westalpen war mir für die Tagestour bissl weit


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Juli 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ihr müsst einfach
> öfter in die
> einsameren Gegenden
> der italienischen und französischen Westalpen


Wie wahr ...   





Corno Stella​


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Juli 2019)

Nachtrag zum Bild: es wurde 10m vor der Hüttenterrasse aufgenommen. Steinböcke sind normalerweise überhaupt nicht scheu und treten gerne herdenweise auf ... in den Westalpen .

An der Benewand soll es auch eine grosse Steinbockherde geben, aber vermutlich muss frau dafür die Bikepfade verlassen und zum Gipfel laufen ...


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Juli 2019)

Oder ganz faul in Davos am Weissfluhjoch Skifahren, dort fast täglich an der Felswand vom Seetälilift,
ich glaube ja, daß die Herde beim Tourismusbüro "angestellt" ist


----------



## sommerfrische (31. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nachtrag zum Bild: es wurde 10m vor der Hüttenterrasse aufgenommen. Steinböcke sind normalerweise überhaupt nicht scheu und treten gerne herdenweise auf ... in den Westalpen .
> 
> An der Benewand soll es auch eine grosse Steinbockherde geben, aber vermutlich muss frau dafür die Bikepfade verlassen und zum Gipfel laufen


Steinböcke sind wohl wirklich wenig scheu, sie sollen sogar Menschen attackieren, habe ich inzwischen gehört. Die Steinböcke an der Benewand habe ich mal fast in "Griffweite" gehabt: die scherten sich nix. Aber danach eben lange keine mehr gesehen. War wohl zu selten in den Westalpen


----------



## Mausoline (31. Juli 2019)

An der Rüsselsheimer Hütte kommen die in Scharen bis zur Hütte und um die Hütte und zum Essen gibts Steinbockcarpacchio 






oder bei der Edelrauthütte. Beim Abendessen kannst du denen durchs Panoramafenster beim Kämpfen zuschauen


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Juli 2019)

Ja, angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Steinböcke vor 100 Jahren in Europa praktisch ausgerottet waren, gibt's jetzt eine ganze Menge!


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich sag mal knapp vorbei und Glück gehabt gestern 
Wir fahren aufm Mittelstreifen auf der AB an mehreren Lkws vorbei. Vorne sehn wir, dass ein Lkw mit Warnblink aufm Seitenstreifen ausrollt. Beim Vorbeifahren an diesem seh ich, dass dieser grade von einem seiner Lkw-Reifen überholt wird  kerzengerade schießt dieser auf dem Seitenstreifen voran. Noch total perplex und in den Rückspiegel schauend sehn wir, wie der Reifen hinter uns die Fahrstreifen quert   
Boah das war knapp.

Wies aussah, ist zum Glück auch sonst nix passiert.


----------



## lucie (17. Oktober 2019)

Puh, noch mal gutgegangen.  Muss schon ein ziemlich mulmiges Gefühl gewesen sein.

Gut, dass Euch nichts passiert ist.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2019)

Schutzengel mitgeflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hui


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2019)

Sachen gibt's. Aber gut, dass nix passiert ist


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2019)

Das mulmige Gefühl kommt immer danach. Immer wieder ist man überrascht wie spät man so eine Situation registriert


----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2019)

...das Gefühl, wenn man nach einer schnellen Feierabendrunde (zu der man eigentlich keine Lust hatte) aus der Dusche krabbelt, in dem Bewusstsein mit einem geilen Bike und mit (für die Temperaturen) genau den richtigen Klamotten unterwegs gewesen zu sein:







unbezahlbar


----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2019)

...lecker...


----------



## Aninaj (31. Oktober 2019)

Der Wein ? Oder wovon redest du


----------



## Martina H. (31. Oktober 2019)

Der Wein? Achso, wenn Du die Flasche in der Spiegelung meinst - das ist die Flasche mit dem Kürbiskernöl, obwohl Wein generell auch eine gute Idee ist


----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Dezember 2019)

Zwar schon gestern, aber nach dem jammern im "doofen Tag" wollt ich noch los werden, dass sie gestern erfolgreich mein kreuzband geflickt haben.
... War ganz lustig sich das nur mit Spinalanesthesie live anzugucken.
... In zwei Wochen darf ich wieder voll auftreten und in ner woche direkt bis 90° beugen statt wie bei der klassischen methode 6-8 Wochen nur mit Krücken und auch erst nur 15grad, dann 30, dann 45 usw

Insofern bin ich hoffentlich schnell wieder auf dem Rad, wenn auch ohne Trails.
... Snowboarden und kitesurfen braucht wohl was länger


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2019)

Wird schon. Und immer schön auf die Physio hören.

Schicke Desinfektionspinselei übrigens. Ist ne ganz schöne Plage, bis man das einigermaßen runtergeschrubbt hat. Färbt ab und ist trotzdem kaum runterzukriegen.

Heute darf man ja fix wieder heim, vor über 30 Jahren musste man mindestens ne Woche drinbleiben. Aber ich hatte damals mit dem Oberarzt der Chirurgischen nen Deal. Soweit ich das Knie wieder soweit anwinkeln kann, dass ich den Fuß auf die Fußraste vom Motorrad stellen kann, entlässt er mich. Meistens war ich nach 7 Tagen soweit. Vorführung des Könnens vor der Chirurgischen Ambulanz. Dort hatte ich immer meinen Hobel geparkt, wenn ich mal wieder einrücken musste. Die Kniespezialisten in meinem Stammkrankenhaus waren damals echt entspannt. Und Stammkundschaft wurde im OP mit Handschlag begrüßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeaLoewin (28. Dezember 2019)

Oh ha wie oft hast du da den schon ein Ticket gelöst?... Auch immer kreuzband oder auch alles andere mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2019)

4x. Bänder, Menisken, Knorpelschäden. Handball hinterlässt Spuren. Nach dem 4. Mal habe ich mit dem Handball aufgehört und mich den mehr den verbliebenen anderen Sportarten gewidmet. Vornehmlich dem Motorrad, dem Laufen und dem Rennrad, später dann MTB. Naja, und im Damenhandball gibt (oder gab zu meiner Zeit) es auch keine "Alte Damen", so wie bei den Herren. Da war halt altersmäßig ohnehin recht früh Schluss. Also so vor dem 40sten.


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Mai 2020)

Auf Tour in der Oberpfalz *zwei* *Eisvögel* gesehen!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Mai 2020)

Beide an einer Stelle? Bei uns oben am Kanal sieht an auch öfters einen (oder mehrere - sind immer leicht voneinander entfernte Stellen. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie groß deren "Revier" ist)


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2020)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Bei uns oben am Kanal


Dann waren's vermutlich die selben zwei .

Der erste Eisvogel ein Stück nördlich der gesperrten Brücke und der zweite ein Stück südlich (hab' mich verfahren ).


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Mai 2020)

Erstes Kletterwochenende der Saison in der Fränkischen! 

Kreative Übernachtungsgestaltung, aber mit dem KuK (Kaffee und Kuchen) und Essen hat es dank Heimvorteil hervorragend geklappt! Die Wirte scharren schon mit den Hufen und freuen sich, dass sie ab heute, bzw. ab Pfingsten, wieder Gastgeber sein dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_on_Centurion (18. Mai 2020)

Bin das erste mal positiv darauf angesprochen worden, dass ich nicht elektrisch unterwegs bin. 
Hat mich erst überrascht und dann gefreut.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Mai 2020)

Verlängertes Wochenende in der Pfalz!  
Allerdings zum Klettern


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2020)

Asselstein?


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Asselstein?


Schulerturm beim Drachenfels .

Der Asselstein ist wie viele Felsen in der Pfalz z.Z. wegen Vogelbrut gesperrt


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2020)

Ah, war schon lange nimmer da. Und ja, die Vögel werden gut geschützt... mehr oder weniger. Man hört ja genug von Leuten die das nicht interessiert und die Felsen trotzdem beklettern...


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2020)

Unter normalen Umständen gibt es wohl auch weniger Probleme. Aktuell ist aber wohl alles etwas anders. Vor allem von Leute die von "außen" kommen (siehe dem Beitrag "Nach uns die Sinflut" auf der PK Seite).


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Mai 2020)

Den Beitrag kenne ich.
Ich möchte hier keine OT-Debatte führen, nur so viel:
Klettern an wegen Vogelbrut gesperrten Felsen geht gar nicht!
Wildcampen im Bus ... naja.
"Halblegales" bouldern in der Kernzone (manche=Einheimische sind gleicher und dürfen, obwohl eigentlich verboten) ... hmm!
"Menschenansammlungen" am Fels: die Routen sind am Fels ja nicht wie in der Halle in 50cm Abstand, sondern eigentlich so eingebohrt/erstbegangen, dass eine eigenständige Linie mit eigentständigen Griffen/Tritten möglich ist, so dass der mindestabstand von 1.5m i.d.R. gut eingehalten werden kann. So können sich z.B. am Rindsberg Westpfeiler locker 7 Seilschaften (=14 Menschen) aufhalten (das war auch jetzt an Xpi Himmelfahrt nicht der Fall!), ohne sich zu nahe zu kommen und die Coronaregeln zu verletzen. Wo ist das Problem?
Ich sehe den Beitrag, genauso wie einen ähnlichen aus der Fränkischen, leider in der Reihe der ortsfremdenfeindlichen Reaktionen (Tegernsee, andere Orte in den bayerischen Voralpen, Dahn etc., allesamt hier im Forum dokumentiert), befeuert durch die "daheimbleiben" Aufrufe. Ja, die Einheimischen haben sich vielleicht gefreut, auch mal ihre Ruhe zu haben und wurden herb enttäuscht. Ich hab' auf jeden Fall beim Klettern während der Ausgagnsbeschränkungen keine Menschenansammlungen am Fels gesehen und nur rücksichtsvolle und besonnene Mitkletterer erlebt ...


----------



## Aninaj (25. Mai 2020)

Nur kurz: wenn wir als PK Mitglieder angemacht werden, weil andere sich nicht an die Vorgaben halten, dann habe ich damit durchaus ein Problem. Egal ob das dann "Wildcampen" mit Dreck im Wald oder verbotenes Bouldern in Sperrzonen ist. Die PK setzt sich dafür ein, dass überhaupt geklettert werden darf und es gibt viel Gegenwind. Jegliche Widerhandlung (egal von wem) macht es schwerer. Und wenn nur Seilschaften am Felsen wären es auch okay, oft genug haben auch wir schon Familien/Freundespartys am Wandfuß gesehen, was aktuell eben noch eine Problematik mehr ist. 
Das ist nicht überall und immer so, aber wenn, dann fällt das eben auf und wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf alle.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Mai 2020)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Nur kurz: wenn wir als PK Mitglieder angemacht werden, weil andere sich nicht an die Vorgaben halten, dann habe ich damit durchaus ein Problem.


Dem stimme ich zu!
Aber ich hab' eben auch erlebt, dass sich in der Coronazeiten viele als Hilfssheriffs aufspielen, die keine Ahnung haben, bzw. sich die Coronaregeln auf ihre Art ausgelegt haben und rechtsschaffene Leute behelligt haben ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (26. Juni 2020)

Die Belohnung nach einer sehr schweißtreibenden Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TechieTech (22. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1072565
> 
> Die Belohnung nach einer sehr schweißtreibenden Tour.



Woooohoo, das sieht doch ganz toll und lecker aus! 

Und du hast es bestimmt verdient


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Juli 2020)

Bin ja immer noch in Ungarn und heute bei der Tour angetroffen:


----------



## luckyleaf (23. Juli 2020)

linfer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1072565
> 
> Die Belohnung nach einer sehr schweißtreibenden Tour.



Ist das nicht ungesund.... ?  
Ich saufe seit Jahren immer ein Smoothie aus Heidelbeeren, Brennnessel, Zimt und Walnüssen. Schmeckt vorzüglich. ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juli 2020)

Ach papperlapapp


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Juli 2020)

Die guten alten Coppenrath und Wiese Schwarzwäler Kirsch Happen. ? (sehen zumindest 100% genau so aus)
Nicht so gut wie vom richtigen Konditor, aber für kurz mal dahaben und auftauen sind die schon ganz nett. ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juli 2020)

Jaaa, sind sie


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2020)

Wer gesund isst, stirbt früher.

Der Spruch ist nicht von mir, sondern ein schon älterer Buchtitel.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Juli 2020)




----------



## Lenka K. (17. August 2020)

Kletterurlaub in den West- und Südalpen 

Le paradis





Gletscherschwund 1




​Gletscherschwund 2





Du weisst, dass du in den Südalpen bist, wenn du auf der Hüttenterasse über einen Steinbock stolperst 





Il paradiso di Marco 1




Il paradiso di Marco 2




Schee woar's, Coronafrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (18. August 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Kletterurlaub in den West- und Südalpen
> 
> Le paradis
> 
> ...



Du machst wieder Sachen ...


----------



## Lenka K. (18. August 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Du machst wieder Sachen ...


Wie jeden Sommer, halt.


----------



## Lenka K. (6. September 2020)

Auf Tour im Bayerwald alle Stellen gefahren, die ich mich früher mit dem alten Bike nicht getraut hab'.  

Federweg statt Fahrtechnik weiterhin beschde!


----------



## Schwimmer (7. September 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Auf Tour im Bayerwald alle Stellen gefahren, die ich mich früher mit dem alten Bike nicht getraut hab'.
> 
> Federweg statt Fahrtechnik weiterhin beschde!



so so, fishing for compliments


----------



## Lenka K. (7. September 2020)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> so so, fishing for compliments


Naa, advocatam diaboli spielen .


----------



## Schwimmer (7. September 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naa, advocatam diaboli spielen .



Nein, nein dann scho eher Advocatus Dei _* *_
.... oder Advocatus Angeli ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyleaf (8. September 2020)

Mein Highlight heute:

Wir konnten bei einer 16 jährigen Patientin, nach insgesamt 9 Stunden, eine erfolgreiche Herztransplantation durchführen. Nachdem ich präoperativ den hCMV-Status der Blutbank gemeldet habe, konnte der Patient ohne nachgewiesene Viruslast, ein hCMV-freies Blut bekommen.  Intravaskulärer Ultraschall sowie transösophageale Echokardiografie, vor allem die Ejektionsfraktion waren unauffällig und die Patientin hat die Immunsuppressiva sehr gut vertragen. Kein Persistieren der P-Welle im EKG, unauffällige Fortleitung der Aktionspotenziale über die Anastomose, somit keine Konsequenzen der ventrikulären Erregung. Das gilt auch für negatives Monitoring bei 5-Kanal-EKG, SpO2 sowie NIBD. Eine Hämoglobinkonzentration von 70 g/l waren nötig, da ich signifikante Zeichen einer O2-Minderversorgung erkennen konnte.  Bei der Durchführung der Allgemeinanästhesie konnte ich ebenso eine Hyperventilation wegen der durch Tacrolimus und Cyclosporin erhöhten Krampfschwelle vermeiden. 
Der intraoperativer Blutverlust hielt sich in Grenzen, eine post-operative Anämie ist nicht zu erwarten, ebenso wenig eine NYHA-Klasse I in den nächsten 12 Monaten.

Ich bin sehr erschöpft und mein Rücken tut weh, aber Wir haben ein Leben gerettet.


----------



## sommerfrische (8. September 2020)

Nach "ein Leben gerettet" fühlt es sich etwas popelig an ... trotzdem: Traumtag heute. Und für eine besonders schöne Runde genutzt.




Nach dem genialen Gipfelblick auf flowigen Trails bergab.


----------



## Sickgirl (9. September 2020)

Bin so froh, ich konnte endlich das klacken an meinem alten Reiserad beseitigt. Nachdem ich eine Weile gesucht habe konnte ich die Ursache lokalisieren. Die Klammer mit der die Felgenende beim Schweißen fixiert hat sich gelöst. Das Geräusch hat mich fast wahnsinnig gemacht und das fahren mit dem Rad verleitet.

Die gewaltsame Lösung: zwei neue Körnerpunkte eingeschlagen, das war herrlich heute leise nach Hause zu fahren. Manche sind da ja echt schmerzbefreit, was man da so teilweise hört, echt grausam.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. November 2020)

Fake News


----------



## Lenka K. (11. November 2020)

Auf Tour in den Bergen zwei Birkhähne gesehen.


----------



## hongchengqy (12. Dezember 2020)

*国外学历提升买文凭Q/微信29304199内布拉斯大学林肯分校文凭UNL毕业证成绩单学历认证修改GPA成绩雅思成绩单学位证书offer,在读证明/留信认证/使馆认证/University of Nebraska Lincoln*
QQ/微信29304199办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部留信认证，使馆认证，回国人员证明，修改成绩单+信封申请学校，offer录取通知书，在读证明，大学学位证书，毕业文凭。

★★主营项目：
◆办理真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,免费申请货后付款,不成功不收费!!!)

◆办理教育部国外学历学位认证。(网上可查、永久存档、快速稳妥,回国发展,考公务员,落户,进国企,外企,创业,无忧愁)

◆办理各国各大学文凭(世界名校一对一专业服务,可全程监控跟踪进度)

◆提供整套申请学校材料

◆可以提供钢印、水印、烫金、激光防伪、凹凸版、最新版大学毕业证、真实大使馆教育部留信认证，100%让您绝对放心满意。

【真实可查】---【永久存档】---【安全可靠】---【值得信赖】

八年从业经验,专业指导,私人定制,倾心为您解决留学毕业回国各种疑难问题

<1>教育部学历学位认证服务:

做到真实永久存档，网上轻易可查，绝对对客户的资料进行保密，登录核实后再付款。


<2>留信认证的作用：


2：同时对留学生所学专业等级给予评定。

3：国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书

4：这个入网证书并且可以归档到地方

5：凡是获得留信网入网的信息将会逐步更新到个人身份内，将在公安部网内查询个人身份证信息后，同步读取人 才网入库信息。

6：个人职称评审加20分。

7：个人信誉贷款加10分。

8：在国家人才网主办的全国网络招聘大会中纳入资料，供国家500强等高端企业选择人才。


----------



## hongchengqy (12. Dezember 2020)

*国外学历提升买文凭Q/微信29304199纽约州立大学布法罗分校文凭UB毕业证成绩单学历认证修改GPA成绩雅思成绩单学位证书offer,在读证明/留信认证/使馆认证/*University at Buffalo, the State University of New York
QQ/微信29304199办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部留信认证，使馆认证，回国人员证明，修改成绩单+信封申请学校，offer录取通知书，在读证明，大学学位证书，毕业文凭。

★★主营项目：
◆办理真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,免费申请货后付款,不成功不收费!!!)

◆办理教育部国外学历学位认证。(网上可查、永久存档、快速稳妥,回国发展,考公务员,落户,进国企,外企,创业,无忧愁)

◆办理各国各大学文凭(世界名校一对一专业服务,可全程监控跟踪进度)

◆提供整套申请学校材料

◆可以提供钢印、水印、烫金、激光防伪、凹凸版、最新版大学毕业证、真实大使馆教育部留信认证，100%让您绝对放心满意。

【真实可查】---【永久存档】---【安全可靠】---【值得信赖】

八年从业经验,专业指导,私人定制,倾心为您解决留学毕业回国各种疑难问题

<1>教育部学历学位认证服务:

做到真实永久存档，网上轻易可查，绝对对客户的资料进行保密，登录核实后再付款。


<2>留信认证的作用：


2：同时对留学生所学专业等级给予评定。

3：国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书

4：这个入网证书并且可以归档到地方

5：凡是获得留信网入网的信息将会逐步更新到个人身份内，将在公安部网内查询个人身份证信息后，同步读取人 才网入库信息。

6：个人职称评审加20分。

7：个人信誉贷款加10分。

8：在国家人才网主办的全国网络招聘大会中纳入资料，供国家500强等高端企业选择人才。


----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Januar 2021)

Mein Highlight heute ist, dass ich jetzt seit drei Jahren  Mountainbike fahre und mir einen Sport erschlossen habe, der kaum perfekter zu mir passen könnte. Zwar Späteinsteiger, aber ich habe speziell 2020 einen so großen Sprung nach vorne gemacht, dass ich mich wie Bolle auf dieses und die kommenden Jahre freue.

Speziell in dieser Wintersaison freut mich, wie gut ich mit schwierigen Bedingungen klarkomme, wie oft ich ein mir wegschmierendes Bike noch retten konnte und wie sehr ich das Bird Zero weiterhin einfach nur liebe. Es ist das perfekte Winterbike, perfekter Ersatz, wenn im Sommer mal was mit dem Aeris war und ich bin immer noch froh, dass ich bei meinem ersten LO-Treffen so auf Enduro/All Mountain-Hardtail angespitzt wurde.
Und auch wenn die eine oder andere die Wahl meines ersten Bikes eher nicht so gut fand, weil eben "nur" XC-Feile, es hat seinen Platz. Strenggenommen ist es mein Do-it-all, von Asphaltstrecke über Cross-Country über Anhänger ziehen bis hin zum Runterbolzen auf verblockten Trails. Es macht einfach Spaß.
Mit dem Aeris musste ich erstmal etwas warm werden, es war natürlich neu und shiny und toll, aber seltsamerweise hatte ich mich limitierter als auf dem Zero gefühlt. Das Rumfremdeln hat zum Glück sehr schnell aufgehört und Davos war dann die Krönung für dieses Jahr, unfassbar, wie sicher es mich überall runtergetragen hat.

Mal schaun, was das jetzige Jahr so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Martina H. (3. Januar 2021)

linfer schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch froh, dass ich bei meinem ersten LO-Treffen so auf Enduro/All Mountain-Hardtail angespitzt wurde.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (4. Januar 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (4. Januar 2021)




----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

er Vorstellungs-Thread


----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

rstellungs-Thread​


----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

- Erfahrungs- und


----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

gs: Tour-Impressionen


----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

dies - Erfahrungs- und


----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

*国外本科硕士学位证书学历认证Q/微信29304199买GWU文凭毕业证成绩单offer〉留信认证/美国乔治•华盛顿大学文凭毕业证成绩单学位证书教育部学历认证修改GPA成绩，雅思成绩单,在读证明,归国人员证明TheGeorgeWashingtonUniversity*
QQ/微信29304199办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部留信认证，使馆认证，回国人员证明，修改成绩单+信封申请学校，offer录取通知书，在读证明，大学学位证书，毕业文凭。

★★主营项目：
◆办理真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,免费申请货后付款,不成功不收费!!!)

◆办理教育部国外学历学位认证。(网上可查、永久存档、快速稳妥,回国发展,考公务员,落户,进国企,外企,创业,无忧愁)

◆办理各国各大学文凭(世界名校一对一专业服务,可全程监控跟踪进度)

◆提供整套申请学校材料

◆可以提供钢印、水印、烫金、激光防伪、凹凸版、最新版大学毕业证、真实大使馆教育部留信认证，100%让您绝对放心满意。

【真实可查】---【永久存档】---【安全可靠】---【值得信赖】

八年从业经验,专业指导,私人定制,倾心为您解决留学毕业回国各种疑难问题

<1>教育部学历学位认证服务:

做到真实永久存档，网上轻易可查，绝对对客户的资料进行保密，登录核实后再付款。


<2>留信认证的作用：


2：同时对留学生所学专业等级给予评定。

3：国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书

4：这个入网证书并且可以归档到地方

5：凡是获得留信网入网的信息将会逐步更新到个人身份内，将在公安部网内查询个人身份证信息后，同步读取人 才网入库信息。

6：个人职称评审加20分。

7：个人信誉贷款加10分。

8：在国家人才网主办的全国网络招聘大会中纳入资料，供国家500强等高端企业选择人才。


----------



## kandaahawan (7. Januar 2021)

*国外本科硕士学位证书学历认证Q/微信29304199买SIT文凭毕业证成绩单offer〉留信认证/美国斯蒂文斯理工学院文凭毕业证成绩单offer，雅思成绩单,在读证明,归国人员证明StevensInstituteofTechnology*
QQ/微信29304199办理毕业证，成绩单，教育部留信认证，使馆认证，回国人员证明，修改成绩单+信封申请学校，offer录取通知书，在读证明，大学学位证书，毕业文凭。

★★主营项目：
◆办理真实使馆公证(即留学回国人员证明,免费申请货后付款,不成功不收费!!!)

◆办理教育部国外学历学位认证。(网上可查、永久存档、快速稳妥,回国发展,考公务员,落户,进国企,外企,创业,无忧愁)

◆办理各国各大学文凭(世界名校一对一专业服务,可全程监控跟踪进度)

◆提供整套申请学校材料

◆可以提供钢印、水印、烫金、激光防伪、凹凸版、最新版大学毕业证、真实大使馆教育部留信认证，100%让您绝对放心满意。

【真实可查】---【永久存档】---【安全可靠】---【值得信赖】

八年从业经验,专业指导,私人定制,倾心为您解决留学毕业回国各种疑难问题

<1>教育部学历学位认证服务:

做到真实永久存档，网上轻易可查，绝对对客户的资料进行保密，登录核实后再付款。


<2>留信认证的作用：


2：同时对留学生所学专业等级给予评定。

3：国家专业人才认证中心颁发入库证书

4：这个入网证书并且可以归档到地方

5：凡是获得留信网入网的信息将会逐步更新到个人身份内，将在公安部网内查询个人身份证信息后，同步读取人 才网入库信息。

6：个人职称评审加20分。

7：个人信誉贷款加10分。

8：在国家人才网主办的全国网络招聘大会中纳入资料，供国家500强等高端企业选择人才。


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Januar 2021)

Sonne. Eine erste vorsichtige Probefahrt nach 10 Wochen Zwangspause mit dem kleinen Schwarzen. 10 km auf der Ebene und Asphalt in "Räuberzivil" in 35 Minuten. Es wäre mehr gegangen, aber Sicherheit geht vor. Aber allein das Gefühl, dass momentan wohl doch noch etwas mehr geht als prognostiziert und nicht an die Grenze gekommen zu sein, unbeschreiblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. Januar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sonne. Eine erste vorsichtige Probefahrt nach 10 Wochen Zwangspause mit dem kleinen Schwarzen. 10 km auf der Ebene und Asphalt in "Räuberzivil" in 35 Minuten. Es wäre mehr gegangen, aber Sicherheit geht vor. Aber allein das Gefühl, dass momentan wohl doch noch etwas mehr geht als prognostiziert und nicht an die Grenze gekommen zu sein, unbeschreiblich.



Das freut mich so für dich 🤗
Jetzt kannst du das neue Rad umso mehr genießen 🤘


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Januar 2021)

Ich arbeite daran. Mit einem Freund stehen in diesem Sommer ein paar Locations in den Alpen auf dem Programm. Ich mit dem Lift hoch, er mit Bike. Runter dann gemeinsam per Bike.
Mal sehen was am 2. Februar der Kardiologe dazu sagt.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Januar 2021)

Daumen drück!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mausoline (12. Januar 2021)

Ich auch ✊


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2021)

Danke! Ich arbeite in der Zwischenzeit daran, dass ich den zulässigen Maximalpuls von 120-130 bpm unter Belastung ins Gefühl bekomme. Brustgurt ist doof.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke! Ich arbeite in der Zwischenzeit daran, dass ich den zulässigen Maximalpuls von 120-130 bpm unter Belastung ins Gefühl bekomme. Brustgurt ist doof.


Da gibt's diese Alternative, falls das "doof" an der Position des Brustgurtes liegt (wie bei mir, wo BH und Brustgurt kollidieren): https://scosche.eu/shop/521-heart-rate-monitor/1569-rhythm24-heart-rate-monitor---black/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (13. Januar 2021)

Gibt auch noch andere Anbieter, wobei mir sich nicht erschließt, warum es am Arm etwas weiter oben besser sein soll, als am Handgelenk. Brust ist nun mal da wo der Puls "erzeugt" wird...









						Polar OH1 | Polar Deutschland
					





					www.polar.com


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2021)

Am Handgelenk gab's bei mir je nach Handstellung/abgeknicktem Handgelenk Ungenauigkeiten, was ich sehr gut beim Spinning beobachten konnte, wo ich es nicht auf Vibrationen vom Untergrund zurückführen konnte.
Wie gesagt - Brustgurt war mit Blasen im BH-Bündchenbereich für mich raus und ich brauchte ne Alternative...


----------



## lucie (14. Januar 2021)

Ich würde eher zu einem Brustgurt raten (natürlich nur wenn keine Hautirritationen auftreten), da dieser definitiv genauer ist. Am Handgelenk gibt es zu viele Artefakte und die Messung ist oft ungenau - selbst immer mal die HF an der Fenix anzeigen lassen und parallel dazu palpatorisch gemessen. Es gab immer Abweichungen die sich aufsummierendie, im Normalfall aber sicher absolut zu vernachlässigen sind. Im Fall von @Chaotenkind würde ich daher den Brustgurt präferieren, auch wenn es durch Verrutschen ebensolche Artefakte geben wird, etwas genauer sollte er allemal sein.
Habe z.B. Gutes über den Wahoo Tickr gelesen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2021)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich würde eher zu einem Brustgurt raten (natürlich nur wenn keine Hautirritationen auftreten), da dieser definitiv genauer ist. Am Handgelenk gibt es zu viele Artefakte und die Messung ist oft ungenau - selbst immer mal die HF an der Fenix anzeigen lassen und parallel dazu palpatorisch gemessen. Es gab immer Abweichungen die sich aufsummierendie, im Normalfall aber sicher absolut zu vernachlässigen sind. Im Fall von @Chaotenkind würde ich daher den Brustgurt präferieren, auch wenn es durch Verrutschen ebensolche Artefakte geben wird, etwas genauer sollte er allemal sein.
> Habe z.B. Gutes über den Wahoo Tickr gelesen.


Es muss ziemlich genau sein, damit ich den richtigen Puls ins Gefühl bekomme. Deswegen Brustgurt, wenn auch unangenehm. Aber wenn ich dann das Gefühl intus habe soll es ohne gehen. Kriege ich hin, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Ich teste auch schon fleißig beim Treppensteigen.


----------



## HaegarHH (31. Januar 2021)

Zum Thema Position: Je weiter weg, desto größer wird die Verzögerung, bis Änderungen ankommen.  Also meine Fenix5 am Handgelenk misst schon gut, aber verzögert. Oberarm ok, wirklich schnelle Reaktion dann nur mit Brustgurt. D. H. z. B. Intervalltraining, wo man schnell ansprintet und wieder langsamer wird, ist mit Handgelenksmessung fast unmöglich, da kann man in der Auswertung den Versatz in den Kurven sehen, während die mit Brustgurt fast deckungsgleich sind.

"Früher" gab es auch mal div. BHs, an die der Sensor angeklickt werden konnte, z. B. von Polar, habe ich aber länger nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Flohmanti (31. Januar 2021)

Moin zusammen,

mein Highlicht heute ist, dass ich eine kleine Tour bei herrlichsten Sonnenwetter gemacht habe und einen neuen Lenker am Fully ausprobiert habe. Exakt das gleiche Modell (Raceface Turbine 760 mm), allerdings mit 10° Rise, anstatt wie ursprünglich verbaute 20° Rise. Wollte ich mal ausprobieren.
Kennt ihr das? Ich merkt den Unterschied, könnt das aber nicht genau benennen? Ich merke, dass mir der Lenker im Uphill besser taugt. Bei Abfahrten weiß ich nicht, ob mir der andere besser gefällt. Ich werde es weiter ausprobieren...

(Heute ist aber auch ein seltsamer Tag, da ich immer wieder auf ca. 12-jährige treffe, die krasse Sprünge machen und ich mir als Ü-40 Ei in solchen Momenten denke: "hätte ich doch schon vor 30 Jahren mit diesem Sport angefangen."  

Schönen Sonntag euch noch.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Januar 2021)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> Heute ist aber auch ein seltsamer Tag, da ich immer wieder auf ca. 12-jährige treffe, die krasse Sprünge machen und ich mir als Ü-40 Ei in solchen Momenten denke: "hätte ich doch schon vor 30 Jahren mit diesem Sport angefangen."


Ha, das kenn ich!


----------



## Mausoline (31. Januar 2021)

isch auch


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> "Früher" gab es auch mal div. BHs, an die der Sensor angeklickt werden konnte, z. B. von Polar, habe ich aber länger nicht mehr gesehen.


Sport-BH lohnt sich nicht, mein "Charakter" ist nicht so umfangreich. Ich bin aber gut dabei mit dem "Gefühl". Heute wieder ne Testrunde gedreht, 20 km, 17er Schnitt, Gefühl und Anzeige waren schon ziemlich synchron. Mangels Biopren drückt der Sensor halt ein wenig auf den Rippen. Aber he...., 20 km, davon 10 km mit Gegenwind. Und die Entdeckung, dass die Dose auch noch Gänge unterhalb von 8 hat.


----------



## HaegarHH (31. Januar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sport-BH lohnt sich nicht, mein "Charakter" ist nicht so umfangreich.


Der schlaue Mann weiss ... ab jetzt ist er *raus   *



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und die Entdeckung, dass die Dose auch noch Gänge unterhalb von 8 hat.


Oh ja, das herrliche mahlen der Mühle im 7. Gang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2021)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Oh ja, das herrliche mahlen der Mühle im 7. Gang


 Ja, nachdem ich schon ewig Dose fahre, lerne ich sie nun geräuschvoll kennen. Auch ein Highlight.


----------



## Martina H. (3. April 2021)

Ich habe heute einen Downhiller stehen lassen...









...OK, es ging bergauf und er hat geschoben, aber immerhin


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2021)

Da ich schon berauf fahrend von Trailläufern überholt wurde ist das doch echt top.


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da ich schon berauf fahrend von Trailläufern überholt wurde ist das doch echt top.



Trailläufer können aber echt schnell sein, da muss man sich als normalsterbliche Radlerin glaue ich keinen Kopp machen 😅


----------



## Perlenkette (4. April 2021)

Danke dass Ihr das schreibt !!!


----------



## Leuchtentrager (6. April 2021)

Nachdem die Blacklist von der Moderation zunächst ot für Selbstfindungstrips verwurstet und anschließend deshalb geschlossen wurde, der zweite Anlauf im Panoptikum moderner Idiotie. Denn es gibt schwergewichtigtigen Zulauf auf der Anklagebank! 

Was hatten wir bereits?

Muppet Show (rassistisch)
alle James-Bond-Filme (rassistisch, sexistisch), die mit Daniel Craig dürfen in 30-Minuten-Schnittfassungen bleiben,
alle Filme mit Walter Matthau (sexistisch, rassistisch (U123!), minderheitendiskreminierend),
Richard Wagner (antisemitisch),
Martin Luther plus Anhänger (dito),
Karl Marx (ja, der hat sich antisemitisch ausgelassen)
Ernie & Bert (weil wohl schwul, später rehabilitiert, weil wohl schwul),
Marieke Lucas Rijneveld (für moderne, aufgeschlossene Literatur die falsche Hautfarbe),
Victor Obiols (dito).
Und was gibt es neues?

Columbus?
Der natürlich auch, aber es geht noch besser, quasi ans Eingemachte dessen, was abgefuckte alte Knacker als Kultur gefeiert haben:

Dante Alighieri!

In Dantes Göttlicher Komödie (für Kulturtrottel eines der Schlüsselwerke der früheren europäischen Kultur) wurde in einer zeitgemäßen Übersetzung ins Niedeländische endlich alles über Mohammed ausgelöscht!








						Mohammed-Zensur bei Dante: „Der kulturelle Selbstmord des Westens“ - WELT
					

Ausgerechnet im Dante-Jahr wurde eines der größten Werke der abendländischen Literatur verstümmelt. In den Niederlanden erscheint die „Göttliche Komödie“ ohne die Passagen über Mohammed. Der Historiker Christophe de Voogd erklärt, wer sonst noch Streichungen verlangen könnte.




					www.welt.de
				



Da darf man gespannt sein, ob sich in der modernen Menschheit noch jemand finden sollte, der englisch lesen kann. Dann übergeben wir den Flammen die Werke von William Shakespeare, die vor Rassismus nur so strotzen (Othello!).


----------



## rd_nly (21. April 2021)

Der Sattel ist immer noch ein von Morgaw zugekauftes Produkt und nicht von BikeYoke entwickelt, ständige Wiederholung ändert auch nichts an dieser Tatsache.


----------



## nuts (21. April 2021)

rd_nly schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist immer noch ein zugekauftes Produkt und nicht von BikeYoke entwickelt, ständige Wiederholung ändert auch nichts an dieser Tatsache.


Von wem?


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2021)

Einen umgelabelten Sattel als eigene Entwicklung zu verkaufen ist schon...peinlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hlp300x (21. April 2021)

WordPress.com
					

WordPress.com is the best place for your personal blog or business site.




					morgaw.com


----------



## cluso (21. April 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Einen umgelabelten Sattel als eigene Entwicklung zu verkaufen ist schon...peinlich



Wurde das Konzept/Entwicklung evtl. an BikeYoke verkauft? 
Meine kurze Suche brachte mir eher die Erkenntnis Morgaw schwer bis gar nicht zu kriegen.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Kacke schon wieder höre, könnte ich echt kotzen.
> Du laberst etwas, von dem du keine Ahnung hast, und solltest Dir gut überlegen, was du hier schreibst, denn du diskreditierst uns in nicht geringem Maße, ohne Grund und ohne Einsicht.
> Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, so einen Müll zu schreiben?
> Der Gründer Morgaw und ursprüngliche Entwickler hat vor Jahren dieses Konzept vorgestellt und mit seiner Firma Morgaw zu vermarkten.
> ...


Verständlich deine Aufregung. Aber der Ton muss echt nicht sein. Bisschen sachlich sollte man als Repräsentant einer (tollen) Firma dann doch auftreten. 
Aber danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## f_t_l (21. April 2021)

@Sackmann : [Flüche und Schimpfwörter entfernt] _Der Gründer Morgaw und ursprüngliche Entwickler hat vor Jahren dieses Konzept vorgestellt und mit seiner Firma Morgaw zu vermarkten._
_Martin, von dem wir hier reden, ist ein langjähriger guter Freund von uns und mittlerweile seit 3 Jahren fester Bestandteil des Teams bei BikeYoke._
_Solange hat es auch gedauert, bis wir jetzt da angekommen sind, wo wir jetzt sind. Die Entwicklung war zeitafwendig und nicht einfach, das kann @nuts auch bestätigen, der schon vor Jahrne die ersten Samples gesehen hat. Der SAGMA ist eine 100%ige BikeYoke Entwicklung und wird auch bei produziert mit unseren eigenen Maschinen (Covering Moulds, ...). _

Mehr Statement wäre nicht nötig gewesen. Der (unflätige) Rest deines Postings ist eher unprofessionell


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. April 2021)

Patente ...






						Google Patents
					

Search and read the full text of patents from around the world with Google Patents, and find prior art in our index of non-patent literature.



					patents.google.com


----------



## brmlm (21. April 2021)

Ich kann den Sackmann absolut verstehen, sinds doch meist die selben ewigen Nörgler.
Finde es schade das er nicht mehr so aktiv ist wie früher (evtl. nehme ichs auch nur so war).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (21. April 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Einen umgelabelten Sattel als eigene Entwicklung zu verkaufen ist schon...peinlich





rd_nly schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Satteldecke ja von BikeYoke designt, aber zumindest das, was den Sattel gegenüber Konkurrenzprodukten anders macht, nämlich die Art der Aufhängung an den Streben, definitiv nicht.





cosmos schrieb:


> Wenn BikeYoke das System wirklich zugekauft hat, und danach sieht es aus, dann ist das mindestens schlampig recherchiert. Jungs das müsst ihr besser machen. Euch wird doch immer wieder vorgeworfen, dass Eure Tests gekauft seien. Nicht, dass ich das glaube, aber sowas entkräftet solche Vorwürfe nicht wirklich, ganz im Gegenteil...


Und genau das passiert dann, wenn jemand wie @rd_nly unbedacht etwas Dummes schreibt.
Jetzt ist es aber schon passiert, und man schreibt nur noch von "Kopie" oder "zugekauft" und "peinlich".
In die Entwicklung des BikeYoke SAGMA sind tausende Stunden an Entwicklungszeit, hunderte Samples, und eine Investiton in mehrere Sample-Spritzgussformen und Schmiedeformen für die Rails geflossen. Wer sich ein wenig mit so etwas beschäftigt, wird erkennen, dass das ne Menge Geld kostet.
Kein einziges Teil, weder Schrauben noch Rails, noch Elastomere, noch Schaum, noch Deckmaterial sind gleich mit dem ursprünglichen Design von Morgaw. Alles wurde von Grund auf von uns, zusammne mit Martin neu entwickelt.


----------



## MantaHai (21. April 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Und genau das passiert dann, wenn jemand wie @rd_nly unbedacht etwas Dummes schreibt.
> Jetzt ist es aber schon passiert, und man schreibt nur noch von "Kopie" oder "zugekauft" und "peinlich".
> In die Entwicklung des BikeYoke SAGMA sind tausende Stunden an Entwicklungszeit, hunderte Samples, und eine Investiton in mehrere Sample-Spritzgussformen und Schmiedeformen für die Rails geflossen. Wer sich ein wenig mit so etwas beschäftigt, wird erkennen, dass das ne Menge Geld kostet.
> Kein einziges Teil, weder Schrauben noch Rails, noch Elastomere, noch Schaum, noch Deckmaterial sind gleich mit dem ursprünglichen Design von Morgaw. Alles wurde von Grund auf von uns, zusammne mit Martin neu entwickelt.



Schreibt doch so eine Story auf der Website als Info zum Sattel. Dann habt ihr eine coole Geschichte und Falschbehauptungen wrid schnell der Wind aus den Segeln genommen. 

Offensive Transparenz beugt den Ablauf wie eben vor.


----------



## Sackmann (21. April 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Verständlich deine Aufregung. Aber der Ton muss echt nicht sein. Bisschen sachlich sollte man als Repräsentant einer (tollen) Firma dann doch auftreten.
> Aber danke für die Aufklärung


Bei so etwas kann ich nicht anders, sorry. Ist mir auch (wie immer) bewusst, dass ich mit solchen deutlichen Worten anecke, aber wenn jemand so einen Müll schreibt, dann komm ich ihm genauso blöd. Man sollte einfach nur dann seinen Senf zu etwas geben, wenn man weiß, wovon man schreibst.
Er diskreditiert hier ganz klar uns und unser Team, was nicht unbeträchltichen Imageschaden davontragen kann. Denn sowas macht, wie man innerhalb weniger Minuten sieht, schnell die Runde, bring Imageschaden und ist viel schwieriger wieder zu korrigieren, als in die Welt gesetzt.
Wie ich mich hier gebe, und ob es den Leuten passt oder nicht, ist meine Sache. Etwas falsches zu Behaupten und zu diskreditieren oder Lügen zu verbreiten ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## cosmos (21. April 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn ich so eine Kacke schon wieder höre, könnte ich echt kotzen.
> Du laberst etwas, von dem du keine Ahnung hast, und solltest Dir gut überlegen, was du hier schreibst, denn du diskreditierst uns in nicht geringem Maße, ohne Grund und ohne Einsicht.
> Wie kommst du überhaupt darauf, so einen Müll zu schreiben?
> Der Gründer Morgaw und ursprüngliche Entwickler hat vor Jahren dieses Konzept vorgestellt und mit seiner Firma Morgaw zu vermarkten.
> ...


Gut, dass du das klarstellst. Trotzdem geht dein Ton gar nicht. Sorry, super unprofessionell. Das eine andere Firma - Morgaw - das gleiche Design hat, ist ja nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen und dass das irgendeinem auffällt und derjenige das hier anmerkt nicht komisch und eigentlich doch auch irgendwo erwartbar. Dass es da eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen den Firmen bzw. Personen gibt, ist ja nicht so offensichtlich. Demjenigen das dann (auf beleidigende Art und Weise) zum Vorwurf zu machen, macht mich ehrlich gesagt fassungslos. Dass du dich ärgerst, kann ich verstehen. Aber du darfst dich als Firmeninhaber (einer Firma mit tollen Produkten) nicht zu solchen Ausbrüchen hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. April 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> Gut, dass du das klarstellst. Trotzdem geht dein Ton gar nicht. Sorry, super unprofessionell. Das eine andere Firma - Morgaw - das gleiche Design hat, ist ja nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen und dass das irgendeinem auffällt und derjenige das hier anmerkt nicht komisch und eigentlich doch auch irgendwo erwartbar. Demjenigen das dann (auf beleidigende Art und Weise) zum Vorwurf zu machen, macht mich ehrlich gesagt fassungslos.


War unprofessionell, ja. Allerdings, ist Dir die unglaublich freundliche, höfliche und sachliche Art  und Weise, mit der rd_only (wie immer) sein vermeintliches Wissen gepostet hat, aufgefallen?

Kann schon verstehen, dass man da gereizt reagiert. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt so lieber, als wenn immer nur unverbindliche, nichtssagende Statements von einem mit allen Wassern gewaschenen PR-Mann geschrieben werden.


----------



## Macbeth2018 (21. April 2021)

Sind immer die gleichen Kasper, die hier Ihr gefährliches Halbwissen verbreiten.
Da kann man ruhig mal deutlicher werden.


----------



## Fischmeister (21. April 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei so etwas kann ich nicht anders, sorry. Ist mir auch (wie immer) bewusst, dass ich mit solchen deutlichen Worten anecke, aber wenn jemand so einen Müll schreibt, dann komm ich ihm genauso blöd. Man sollte einfach nur dann seinen Senf zu etwas geben, wenn man weiß, wovon man schreibst.
> Er diskreditiert hier ganz klar uns und unser Team, was nicht unbeträchltichen Imageschaden davontragen kann. Denn sowas macht, wie man innerhalb weniger Minuten sieht, schnell die Runde, bring Imageschaden und ist viel schwieriger wieder zu korrigieren, als in die Welt gesetzt.
> Wie ich mich hier gebe, und ob es den Leuten passt oder nicht, ist meine Sache. Etwas falsches zu Behaupten und zu diskreditieren oder Lügen zu verbreiten ist etwas ganz anderes.


Trotzdem ist dein Ton, vor allem vor deinem Hintergrund und in Bezug zu der Firma, ein absolutes NoGo. Das stellt die Firma in ein schlechteres Licht und erzeugt einen größeren Imageschaden als du mit deinem Post versuchst anzukreiden. Wenn dein Ton schon hier so ist, wie ist der dann Kunden gegenüber die sich kritisch äußern?
Einen Kunden seid ihr schon mal damit los. Der Sattel wäre sofort auf meine Bestellliste gerutscht, nun ist er wieder runter und du hast deinen Eindruck für immer in dieser Community hinterlassen.


----------



## Tillus (21. April 2021)

Ich finde @Sackmann s Reaktion absolut angemessen. Er hat das Verhalten kritisiert und niemanden persönlich beleidigt.
Wer sich davon angegriffen fühlt soll mit Full-face Helm Trekkingrad fahren oder in seinem Safespace am Daumen nuckeln.

Und dann noch dir Reaktion auf die Klarstellung 'Ton muss echt nicht sein'... Richtig wäre es, seinen Fehler einzugestehen und genauso öffentlich wie man klagt um Entschuldigung bitten.


----------



## cosmos (21. April 2021)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die unglaublich freundliche, höfliche und sachliche Art  und Weise, mit der rd_only (wie immer) sein vermeintliches Wissen gepostet hat, hast Du bemerkt?
> 
> Kann schon verstehen, dass man da gereizt reagiert. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt so lieber, als wenn immer nur unverbindliche, nichtssagende Statements von einem mit allen Wassern gewaschenen PR-Mann geschrieben werden.


Beleidigungen habe ich da nicht gelesen. Vor allem aber: Der Inhaber, einer zweifelsohne klasse Firma, hat eine größere Verantwortung in der öffentlichen Kommunikation als irgendein dahergelaufener Forist. Ich kann den Sackmann schon verstehen, dass er da stinkig ist über die Mutmaßungen. Trotzdem wäre es besser gewesen, erstmal inne zu halten und dann sachlich zu reagieren. So abwegig, wie es Sackmann darstellen will, ist es einfach nicht und hier sogar Bösartigkeit zu unterstellen, ist einfach absurd. Ich sage das ganz bewusst als jemand, der dienstlich auch in einer gewissen Öffentlichkeit steht und auch eine gewisse Impulsivität mitbringt und deshalb auch manchmal Dinge raushaut, die ich 5 Minuten später schon wieder bereue. Leider weiß ich daher auch, welche negativen Konsequenzen das mit sich bringt. Ist einfach nicht cool. Im hier konkreten Fall: Statt über den Sattel, wird jetzt hier über den Ausbruch vom Sackmann gesprochen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das gute PR ist.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. April 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist dein Ton, vor allem vor deinem Hintergrund und in Bezug zu der Firma, ein absolutes NoGo. Das stellt die Firma in ein schlechteres Licht und erzeugt einen größeren Imageschaden als du mit deinem Post versuchst anzukreiden. Wenn dein Ton schon hier so ist, wie ist der dann Kunden gegenüber die sich kritisch äußern?
> Einen Kunden seid ihr schon mal damit los. Der Sattel wäre sofort auf meine Bestellliste gerutscht, nun ist er wieder runter und du hast deinen Eindruck für immer in dieser Community hinterlassen.


Witzig. 
Ich findes Sackies Antwort genau richtig. 
Bei mir ist der Sattel dadurch eher nach oben in die "haben will" Liste gerutscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macbeth2018 (21. April 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist dein Ton, vor allem vor deinem Hintergrund und in Bezug zu der Firma, ein absolutes NoGo. Das stellt die Firma in ein schlechteres Licht und erzeugt einen größeren Imageschaden als du mit deinem Post versuchst anzukreiden. Wenn dein Ton schon hier so ist, wie ist der dann Kunden gegenüber die sich kritisch äußern?
> Einen Kunden seid ihr schon mal damit los. Der Sattel wäre sofort auf meine Bestellliste gerutscht, nun ist er wieder runter und du hast deinen Eindruck für immer in dieser Community hinterlassen.


Mit welchem Wort genau hast du ein Problem?
Kacke? Müll? Labern?
Ich finde, wenn etwas kacke ist - dann darf man es auch so nennen. Auch wenn ein möglicher Kunde kacke verzapft, darf man Ihm das sagen. 
Ist ja schlimmer als beim Kinderbodenturnen hier.


----------



## NuriB (21. April 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist dein Ton, vor allem vor deinem Hintergrund und in Bezug zu der Firma, ein absolutes NoGo. Das stellt die Firma in ein schlechteres Licht und erzeugt einen größeren Imageschaden als du mit deinem Post versuchst anzukreiden. Wenn dein Ton schon hier so ist, wie ist der dann Kunden gegenüber die sich kritisch äußern?
> Einen Kunden seid ihr schon mal damit los. Der Sattel wäre sofort auf meine Bestellliste gerutscht, nun ist er wieder runter und du hast deinen Eindruck für immer in dieser Community hinterlassen.



Die Tonlage dieses Herren war für mich auch damals der Grund gegen eine Revive.


----------



## BrotherMo (21. April 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist dein Ton, vor allem vor deinem Hintergrund und in Bezug zu der Firma, ein absolutes NoGo. Das stellt die Firma in ein schlechteres Licht und erzeugt einen größeren Imageschaden als du mit deinem Post versuchst anzukreiden. Wenn dein Ton schon hier so ist, wie ist der dann Kunden gegenüber die sich kritisch äußern?
> Einen Kunden seid ihr schon mal damit los. Der Sattel wäre sofort auf meine Bestellliste gerutscht, nun ist er wieder runter und du hast deinen Eindruck für immer in dieser Community hinterlassen.



Schön wäre es gewesen wenn du in deinem Statement auch was dazu gesagt hättest das du es nicht OK findest das diverse User hier ohne Prüfung falsche Infos abgeben bzw. der Firma eine Täuschung vorwerfen?

Immer nur freundlich und Marketing ist auch nix. Ich finde es einfach nur ehrlich und authentisch.


----------



## MantaHai (21. April 2021)

Heute man halt auf die Gefühle von Dummbabblern Rücksicht nehmen... Not!


----------



## Deleted 214724 (21. April 2021)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Witzig.
> Ich findes Sackies Antwort genau richtig.
> Bei mir ist der Sattel dadurch eher nach oben in die "haben will" Liste gerutscht



So sehe ich das auch. Sattel wird bestellt und getestet. Aus Prinzip


----------



## Fischmeister (21. April 2021)

Macbeth2018 schrieb:


> Mit welchem Wort genau hast du ein Problem?
> Kacke? Müll? Labern?
> Ich finde, wenn etwas kacke ist - dann darf man es auch so nennen. Auch wenn ein möglicher Kunde kacke verzapft, darf man Ihm das sagen.
> Ist ja schlimmer als beim Kinderbodenturnen hier.


Der Ton macht die Musik, steht in meinem Post.
Auch ich benutze sehr oft eine Sprache die deutlich über die Grenze des guten Geschmacks geht. Sowas hat aber nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen wenn man als Repräsentant einer Firma spricht. Ich bin persönlich ein Mensch klarer Worte, dass haben Norddeutsche Küstenbewohner so an sich. Aber deutliche Worte haben nichts damit zu tun wenn man sich öffentlich selbst bloß stellt. 
Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, eine Person die in Verbindung zu einer Firma in öffentlichen Leben auftritt, hat eine andere Verantwortung und Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit der man sich bewusst sein sollte.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. April 2021)

Ist ja auch egal jetzt. 
Der Ärger ist verständlich, der Ton unnötig. 
Meine Revive ist auch super


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2021)

Ist es nicht möglich, den Kram zu löschen? Bei Google popt der Sagma irgendwann dann mit "geklaut" etc. auf.


----------



## Macbeth2018 (21. April 2021)

Fischmeister schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik, steht in meinem Post.
> Auch ich benutze sehr oft eine Sprache die deutlich über die Grenze des guten Geschmacks geht. Sowas hat aber nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen wenn man als Repräsentant einer Firma spricht. Ich bin persönlich ein Mensch klarer Worte, dass haben Norddeutsche Küstenbewohner so an sich. Aber deutliche Worte haben nichts damit zu tun wenn man sich öffentlich selbst bloß stellt.
> Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, eine Person die in Verbindung zu einer Firma in öffentlichen Leben auftritt, hat eine andere Verantwortung und Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit der man sich bewusst sein sollte.


Sorry, ich lese da nur MiMiMi.

BTW: Ein Post hat keinen Ton, wie du etwas wahrnimmst entscheidest du selbst. Hier hast du entschieden das negativ aufzunehmen - im Gegensatz zu (zum Glück) vielen anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guts (21. April 2021)

Ganz ehrlich, die Tonlage in diesem Forum, speziell im Newsbereich, Tech Talk und Sonstigem ist desöfteren so dermaßen fehl am Platz, dass es überhaupt kein Wunder ist, wenn sich Experten und Macher wie @BommelMaster, @mi.ro, @Mr. Tr!ckstuff, @Sackmann und etliche andere wenig bis gar nicht mehr einbringen. Die Moderation greift mMn viel zu selten ein und Bans werden so gut wie nie ausgesprochen. Es ist ermüdend und erzürnend, wie manche sich hier geben und am laufenden Band Müll verzapfen, sich als Alleswisser aufspielen oder generell Miesmacher sind. Meine Ignoreliste wird immer länger  Es kommt selten echte Diskussion auf, fast nur noch polarisierender Kleinkrieg, dessen einzige Basis pauschalisierender Bullshit ist. Dass einem Vertreter einer Firma die Geduld rar wird und der Kamm anschwillt, ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich finde Sackmann aufgrund seiner Art sympathisch und seine Reaktion mMn gerechtfertigt. Wer Scheisse labert, gehört zusammengestaucht. Ende aus.


----------



## cosmos (21. April 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Das wäre richtig, wenn das so geschehen wäre. Aber hier wurde das geschrieben:
> 
> Hier wurde nicht geschrieben, dass etwas aufgefallen ist, sondern es wurde behauptet, dass es sich um ein zugekauftes Produkt handle und dass mehr oder weniger mehrfach durch BikeYoke eine falsche Aussage diesbezüglich getroffen worden wäre.
> 
> ...


Es gibt eine Firma- Morgaw -, die ein identisches Satteldesign hat. Letztlich ist es ja auch das "gleiche" System. Dass es zwischen den Firmen eine Verbindung gibt, ist nicht ersichtlich. Woher auch? Hier Foristen eine Bösartigkeit und geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten zu unterstellen, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung muss ich doch als Firma damit rechnen, dass da irgendwer mal komische Fragen stellt oder Anmerkungen macht: "Da gibt es eine Firma Morgaw, die haben auf ihrer Homepage Sättel, die genau so aussehen, wie die hier vorgestellten. Ist doch irgendwie komisch (jemand nannte das peinlich. Geschenkt...). Antwort hätte doch ganz einfach sein können: "Ja das stimmt, wir haben mit denen ein Joint-Venture und eigentlich sind wir auch die treibende Kraft dahinter. Wird auch bei uns poduziert das Teil usw." Stattdessen wird hier von geschäftsschädigendem Verhalten, Kacke labern, Kotzen, Klappe halten (finde ich schon beleidigend und definitiv NICHT angemessen - keine Ahnung wie ihr zu Hause so mit euren Leuten redet...) geredet. Klar der Sackmann war frustriert (kann ich irgendwo auch verstehen), aber so geht das nicht. Keine Sorge, ich finde sein Produkte auch nach wie vor gut und finde es auch klasse, dass der überhaupt hier ansprechbar bist, aber trotzdem würde ihm etwas mehr Sachlichkeit gut tun. Stell dir vor, hier wird ne Pike vorgestellt, die fast genauso aussieht wie eine Fox34er. Fändest du sicher auch seltsam.


----------



## Toni Dark (21. April 2021)

Finde die Reaktion absolut angemessen, vor allem weil hier direkt ein Diebstahl unterstellt wird. 

Bitte löscht die Posts und am besten auch alle Reaktionen, sonst verbreitet sich der Zusammenhang im Netz noch unkontrolliert. Das kann ja keiner wollen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (21. April 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> mal komische Fragen stellt oder Anmerkungen macht: "Da gibt es eine Firma Morgaw, die haben auf ihrer Homepage Sättel, die genau so aussehen, wie die hier vorgestellten. Ist doch irgendwie komisch (jemand nannte das peinlich. Geschenkt...). Antwort hätte doch ganz einfach sein können: "Ja das stimmt, wir haben mit denen ein Joint-Venture und eigentlich sind wir auch die treibende Kraft dahinter. Wird auch bei uns poduziert das Teil usw."


Nochmal:

Hier wurde nicht sachlich angemerkt, dass etwas komisch ist, sondern hier wurde felsenfest behauptet, dass es sich um ein zugekauftes Design handelt und BikeYoke mehrfach behaupten würde, es sei selbst entwickelt. 

Zwei völlig unterschiedliche Umstände. Wenn man den Unterschied nicht versteht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (21. April 2021)

Am besten den Thread komplett löschen, nochmal neu starten und in der Vorstellung gleich die Erläuterungen des Designs von Bikeyoke in den Artikel mit einfügen.


----------



## cosmos (21. April 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> 
> Hier wurde nicht sachlich angemerkt, dass etwas komisch ist, sondern hier wurde felsenfest behauptet, dass es sich um ein zugekauftes Design handelt und BikeYoke mehrfach behaupten würde, es sei selbst entwickelt.
> 
> Zwei völlig unterschiedliche Umstände. Wenn man den Unterschied nicht versteht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


Ich habe geschrieben, dass es danach aussieht, dass es ein zugekauftes Design ist. Das ist etwas anderes als eine felsenfeste Behauptung. Die würde dann so aussehen: "Das Design IST zugekauft." Ist hier aber so nicht geschrieben worden. Sorry, wenn man den Unterschied nicht erkennt, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosmos (21. April 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Am besten den Thread komplett löschen, nochmal neu starten und in der Vorstellung gleich die Erläuterungen des Designs von Bikeyoke in den Artikel mit einfügen.


Ja das wäre vielleicht am Besten. Evtl. haben das die Autoren aber auch nicht gewusst.


----------



## sommerfrische (24. April 2021)

Bei wunderbarem Frühlingswetter mal wieder das Rennrad bewegt. Das ging letztes Jahr schlecht wg einer Innenbandverletzung. Mit Klickies fahren/aus/einklicken war nicht so toll. Jetzt geht es wieder problemlos  Und die Reichweite von so einem Rad ist einfach toll.














Hatte ganz vergessen, dass Asphalt so schön sein kann


----------



## Aninaj (25. April 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Hatte ganz vergessen, dass Asphalt so schön sein kann


Aber auch nur so lange man sich den Asphalt nicht mit 4-rädrigen Fortbewegungsmitteln teilen muss. Dann wird's ganz schnell ganz schön ungemütlich. Insbesondere seit C. ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer geworden.


----------



## sommerfrische (25. April 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Aber auch nur so lange man sich den Asphalt nicht mit 4-rädrigen Fortbewegungsmitteln teilen muss. Dann wird's ganz schnell ganz schön ungemütlich. Insbesondere seit C. ist es meiner Meinung nach noch schlimmer geworden.


Die erste halbe Stunde war tatsächlich schlimm. Aber wenn man dann auf lästig hügelige, lästig schmale, "umständlich" von A nach B führende Straßen mit womöglich kurzen unasphaltierten Passagen abbiegen kann, wird es herrlich leer  

Ich kenne mich eigentlich ganz gut aus in meinen Revieren, aber da waren auch für mich gestern oberschleichige Schleichwege dabei, die ich nicht gekannt hatte. Sowas zu finden (nach Karte, versteht sich) macht nochmal extra Spaß


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. April 2021)

Heuer bin ich bisher nur Rennrad gefahren, bei uns ist es echt herrlich. Da ist mit dem RR weniger los als im Wald oder in den Bergen.


----------



## sommerfrische (9. Mai 2021)

Frühling lässt sein blaues Band ... 
Na, ihr wisst schon


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2021)

Enzian... gucken, trinken....


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Mai 2021)

Bei mir waren heute eher "fifty shades of green"... Aber auch sehr schön...

Dazu die Melodie von Supermario beim durch die Trails hüpfen und diding diding, Krönchen einsammeln... Meine Kurventechnik hat dieses Wochenende ein extrem dickes levelup geschafft... Jetzt brauchts nur noch die Oberschenkel um die fliehkräfte auch zu halten  😅 

... Teils mit 185er Puls unten rausgefallen🥵🤪🥴
Jetzt kann ich ne Saline aufmachen


----------



## Mausoline (9. Mai 2021)

Was hast du für ein schickes Bike?


----------



## LeaLoewin (9. Mai 2021)

Devinci Troy 29 von 2019... Letzten Sommer noch günstig im Rausschmiss als Bausatz gekauft... Nur um mich dann einen Tag später mit meinem Hardtail aus dem Rennen zu nehmen. 

Fully ist ja schon sehr lustig, aber irgendwie auch ein bisschen zu einfach 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2021)

Gestern mal wieder einen Test gemacht:

Wo wollen wir lang? Wir können Rechts, da blablabalablabla
oder Links, da blablubbblablubbb

Ist mir wurscht, fahr wo Du magst

Nö, ich will das nicht immer entscheiden, muss nicht immer nach mir gehen, sag Du

OK, dann Rechts

OK, sagt's, steigt auf, und fährt









natürlich Links 



Test bestanden - QED


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Test bestanden



Das kenne ich doch irgendwo her. Hier heißt die _Erklärung_ dann immer: "ich _dachte_ halt, du verwechselst doch eh Rechts und Links". 🤣


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder einen Test gemacht:
> 
> Wo wollen wir lang? Wir können Rechts, da blablabalablabla
> oder Links, da blablubbblablubbb
> ...


😜


----------



## sommerfrische (27. Juni 2021)

Gestern Fahrtechnikkurs. Ich hatte wenig Erwartungen - ich fahre schon eine Weile und komme die letzte Zeit technisch kaum weiter. Aber, tataaa, da geht überraschend doch noch was. Zwar nicht scylla- oder lucie-like  - aber bekannte Hindernisse erwiesen sich plötzlich als fahrbar. Großes Grinsen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Juni 2021)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Gestern Fahrtechnikkurs. Ich hatte wenig Erwartungen - ich fahre schon eine Weile und komme die letzte Zeit technisch kaum weiter. Aber, tataaa, da geht überraschend doch noch was. Zwar nicht scylla- oder lucie-like  - aber bekannte Hindernisse erwiesen sich plötzlich als fahrbar. Großes Grinsen


Ähnliches Erlebnis heute - ohne Kurs aber mit geduldigem Coach. Und siehe da: 3,5 neue Stellen gefahren und nur eine mit unkontrolliertem Geschrei.   Eine weitere mit Stunteinlage und noch zig weitere bleiben zum Bewundern und üben.
(Warum 3,5 und nicht 4? Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich die eine Abfahrt letzten Sommer schonmal gefahren war und es nur nicht mehr wusste. Hrmpf. Also hatte ich heute keine Ausrede und musste da runter... Gut so. )


----------



## Martina H. (27. Juni 2021)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> ohne Kurs aber mit geduldigem Coach.


hrmpf...Ihr seid einfach zu weit weg


----------



## Smithie (2. Juli 2021)

Unterwegs im Schmetterlings- (und Trail   ) Paradies Wallis:





Schwalbenschwanz en masse, aber auch sehr viele Apollofalter, die es in Deutschland kaum noch gibt. Nur leider unmöglich zu fotografieren .


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2021)

Ein seltener und scheuer Waldbewohner war sehr interessiert an meinem Hamsterrad


----------



## Martina H. (1. August 2021)

cool  - wo habt Ihr den denn erwischt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (1. August 2021)

Wohl eher ein Schlafrad oder Bilchrad  wegen:









						Die Haselmaus
					

Auf den ersten Blick glaubt man eine Maus vor sich zu haben, doch ihr buschiger Schwanz belehrt den Betrachter eines Besseren.




					www.krautundrueben.de


----------



## LeaLoewin (1. August 2021)

In Nideggen in der Eifel wars.

Wir hatten auch noch nen junges Reh was 30m Abstand als ausreichend befand und interessiert guckte.

Wenn ichs irgendwie hin bekomme pack ich das Video noch hoch... Die ist da "total scheu und nachtaktiv" ne Minute in den Speichen rum geklettert


----------



## Smithie (1. August 2021)

Ich hab' vor vielen Jahren im Münstertal auf der Abfahrt ins Tal fast einen Rehbock umgenietet - der Stand mitten auf dem Trail und ist trotz lauten Rufen erst kurz vor meinem Vorderrad zur Seite gesprungen ...


----------



## Smithie (1. August 2021)

LeaLoewin schrieb:


> In Nideggen in der Eifel wars.
> 
> Wir hatten auch noch nen junges Reh was 30m Abstand als ausreichend befand und interessiert guckte.
> 
> Wenn ichs irgendwie hin bekomme pack ich das Video noch hoch... Die ist da "total scheu und nachtaktiv" ne Minute in den Speichen rum geklettert


Die Viecher sind halt nicht so blöd wie generell angenomnen. Klassisches Beispiel Steinböcke und Gämsen in der Schweiz, wo die Jagdsaison am 1.9. anfängt. Die Tiere tummeln sich mit wenig Abstand zu den Menschen bis zum etwa den 20.8. herum und sind danach wie vom Boden verschluckt. Schon öfters im Bedrettotal und im Furkagebiet erlebt. Ähnliche Unterschiede sind in Ländern zu beobachten, wo z.B. die Gams gejagt/nicht gejagt wird. In Fr/D kein Fluchtreflex, da keine generelle Jagd. Massives Fluchtverhalten dagegen in Gamsjagdland Italien.


----------



## p100473 (8. August 2021)

Smithie schrieb:


> uf der Abfahrt ins Tal fast einen Rehbock umgenietet


du weisst ja schon, warum der Anfang August so "zutraulich" ist.....?


----------



## Smithie (17. August 2021)

Sommerkletterurlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

War gestern:

Holidayschallenge 2021 accomplished


----------



## Aninaj (19. August 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> War gestern:
> 
> Holidayschallenge 2021 accomplished
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1325131



Schaut gut aus. Gibt’s mehr dazu?


----------



## Martina H. (19. August 2021)

Einmal rund um den Harz


----------



## Smithie (4. Oktober 2021)

Herbstkletterurlaub in Spanien  🥰


----------



## WhatTheHell (8. Oktober 2021)

Wow, tolle Bilder! Wo ist das?


----------



## Smithie (8. Oktober 2021)

WhatTheHell schrieb:


> Wow, tolle Bilder! Wo ist das?


Margalef.


----------



## Smithie (10. Oktober 2021)

Eisvögel und Flamingos in Südfrankreich.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Oktober 2021)

Eisvögel zum Überwintern und Flamingos ausgebüxt ausm Zoo


----------



## Skunkworks (23. Oktober 2021)

.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juli 2022)

Die Radel hatte ich gestern mal stehen gelassen und war zu Fuß auf einer Tour, die ich als Skitour schon kannte. Im Sommer ist sie aber auch lohnend  Die Landschaft traumhaft, dazu ein Blumengarten.





Oben war kein Mensch mehr, weil die letzten paar Hundert hm weglos sind. Und prompt einige Edelweiße gesichtet (hatte ich hierzulande noch nicht gesehen). 





So sah´s "gegenüber" aus.





Manchmal passt einfach alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (14. Juli 2022)

Ist das der Ifen auf dem unteren Foto?


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Juli 2022)

Ganz andere Ecke: gegenüber ist das Klobenjoch.


----------



## Smithie (15. Juli 2022)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ganz andere Ecke: gegenüber ist das Klobenjoch.


Nomen est (fast) omen


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2022)

Geiler Schaizz:

Brotbacken






 und






Gabel Service, bzw. Airshaft tauschen als Nachmittagsbeschäftigung...

Jetzt schmeckt die Gabel und das Brot federt - oder umgekehrt🤔 ?

Egal


----------



## Aninaj (28. Juli 2022)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Brotbacken



Das sieht ja spannend aus. Ist das ne spezielle Backform oder woher kommt das lustige Muster?

Und geht das auch gluten-free 🙈


----------



## Martina H. (28. Juli 2022)

Das lustige Muster kommt vom Gärkorb, geht bestimmt auch Glutenfrei - mit dem entsprechenden Rezept. Damit (also mit glutenfreien Rezepten) kenn ich mich aber überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2022)

aber sieht voll lecker aus 😋


----------



## RoteBerghexe (7. August 2022)

Moin, Mädels und gestandene Frauen!
Off topic, aber hier schien mir der geeignetste Platz für eine Herzensangelegenheit:

Nur in allerbeste Hände abzugeben:
Gut erhaltener Bio-Fully-Treiber, fix bergauf, noch flotter bergab, kann aber auch entspannt. "Hauptsache Radfahren" Laut Rahmennummer frische 50, in Lack u Fahrverhalten eher spätpubertär (im besten Sinne). Handwerklich begabt - kriegt alles wieder heile, was er kaputtgemacht hat.  Ich würde ihn ja auch selber nehmen, aber die Garage ist schon voll ;-) Besichtigen und  Probefahren lohnt sich! Gerne unverbindlich als Überraschungsgast im Rahmen unserer sonntäglichen Kaffeefahrten ins allerbeste Konditoreicafe in Nordhessen. Terminvereinbarung und weitere Infos per PN. 
Gerne leite ich eure Kontaktdaten auch direkt an das Prachtexemplar weiter. 

so, jetzt ists raus.....

Vielleicht passts ja irgendwo und Frau lernt sich nebenbei auch kennen 😀

LG
Die Berghexe


----------



## Perlenkette (1. September 2022)

Eine Fledermaus im Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (14. Oktober 2022)

Holy Shit, heute Abend: Schnippistütze in Mausel und ab, Vollgaaaaas rein in den abendlichen Herbstwald...oder herbstlichen Abendwald 🤔 - egal: oberaffentittengeil


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2022)

🤗


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2022)

Ist das jetzt normal fotografiert oder bearbeitet?


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2022)

... und extra für dich hat die Sonne nochmal Gas gegeben heute


----------



## Aninaj (17. Oktober 2022)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt normal fotografiert oder bearbeitet?


Es war etwas blass, daher hab ich es ein bißchen aufgehübscht  



scylla schrieb:


> ... und extra für dich hat die Sonne nochmal Gas gegeben heute



Heute war wirklich schön und auch warm, nachdem es am WE ja eher verregnet war.


----------



## Martina H. (30. Oktober 2022)

Am Strand geschlafen, den Kranichen beim Fliegen zugesehen und -gehört - jetzt erstmal Frühstück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. Oktober 2022)

Top  kurz vor November.


----------

